# Beach Bumps - July Rainbows



## girlinyork

July RAINBOW Babies

Baby Count
:blue: Boy Rainbows - 9 :blue:
:pink: Girl Rainbows - 4 :pink:
:yellow: Surprise or Unknown Rainbows - 3 :yellow:

Rainbows Born!

Lvnmommy :blue:

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/GklYp1.png

Ladykara :blue:

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/ErfPp1.png

Girlinyork :pink:

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/gILdp1.png

Amjon :blue: :blue:

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/G8Eop1.png

Scorpio23 :blue:

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/pOSJp1.png

Srrhc :blue:

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/E8JLp1.png

Wantingagirl :pink:

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/OpjBp1.png

Rainbows Still Cooking

Flapjack10

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15a041.aspx


JFG

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15c86c.aspx

BeautifulD

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt167674.aspx

A1983

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt14f18b.aspx

Mackjess

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15ebc1.aspx

Kelly4

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt15e705.aspx

Dollybird

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt156eb6.aspx

Monro84

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt161ef3.aspx

Merristems

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt14268f.aspx

Dormant beach bumps :sleep::
Parisprincess
2imps_1angel
Shashua
Lumen000
Colormefamous

:angel: Bethneebabe's angel Lillian :angel:
Hopestruck :angel: :bfp: since
JDH1982 :angel: :bfp: since
*
I've made us a signature banner at last! Just copy this (minus the space at the [ url and the page) into your siggy and it should work 

[ url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/1354283-beach-bumps-july-rainbows.html][ img]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt9237937fltt.gif[/url]*​


----------



## Lumen000

girlinyork said:


> I've had three losses this year. My OH and I were taking a break but accidentally had an oopsie in October and now I'm pregnant again. I would love some people due around the same time as me so I could get some solidarity going. Anyone want to join me? If you give me your due date, I'll add a ticker to the front page :)

Hello again!! :happydance: 

I would love to join you my due date is the 10th of July or there abouts anyway. At least we can hold each others hand :kiss:


----------



## girlinyork

Yay, I'll add some tickers :)


----------



## Lumen000

Sorry I think I may be being dumb but whats a ticker? lol I have my own little signiture now too, I feel so at home lol :D


----------



## girlinyork

Check the first post. It shows how far along you are and how big your bubs is :)


----------



## Lumen000

awwwwwwwwwwww so cute! Im glad I have someone to talk to, men are not really the best to talk to these things about and no one else knows apart from my husband and wont until everything is confirmed and ok at the first scan..


----------



## girlinyork

I know. It's so difficult to keep it secret. I keep getting offered wine and my friend even offered me some brie. People are going to guess soon.


----------



## Lumen000

I dont drink so I get out of that one lol :D I just dont wanna do the whole 'remember when I said I was pg, well im not now' thing. Its awful. And its still so so early. x


----------



## girlinyork

I don't drink either but I just had a birthday so I had a lot of "go on, it's your birthday" going on :) We told a lot of people the first time and it was hard to announce the loss. This time, only me, OH, my mum and my best friend know.


----------



## Lumen000

Ahhh I see lol...that can be a nightmare! Im hoping if this little one works out it will be a great christmas surpirse for people :D Its weird really you stress so much about getting pregnant then you're there and then you stress about how pregnant you actually are and wither or not things are developing ok. Oh well :)


----------



## girlinyork

We have to keep going til we get our rainbows or otherwise all we will have achieved is heartache and sadness from the TTC journey. Only thing which keeps me going lol x


----------



## Lumen000

very true x :D


----------



## ladykara

Hey honey, I just got your message... I lost mine just after you.... I had this feeling it wouldn't stick, doesn't make it any easier though. I guess this will be my formal announcement in any of the pregnancy forums...

I'm pregnant !!!!!! due end of June start of July ( more into July though if I was to put a bet on) I haven't had a period since my d&c so I dont have dates but I did a digi last week it said 2-3 so I'm now 5-6 weeks anything from the 27th June-4th of July I'm going via the average which makes me 5weeks 6 days.

I wasn't going to post until I saw your pregnant again, so pleased I have you as a pg buddy ... Again !!!! I haven't been to the doctors yet, I don't want to.... They said until I'm 6-8 weeks there is no point in having a scan, and I have got it in my head that if I lose another there is nothing I can do, it will happen and a scan won't stop that... I will book to see doctors next week.... She will book me for a scan then

So happy for you honey !!!!! Xxx

P.s I'm going to post in spring blossoms I said I will return when I'm pregnant again, and you need to name this group now !!!! The July thread on the other forum is huge !!!


----------



## girlinyork

Omg Kara, I am so happy for you :D you're not allowed to lose this one. This is a sticky thread - no new angel babies allowed. Even if you are due end of June, I'll count you as a July lady :) any suggestions on the name of this thread? X


----------



## ladykara

Yes I agree to that rule !!!! I'm crap at names but will have a think about it. I'm glad you set up this thread, didn't see one set up before.. X


----------



## ladykara

When did you get your 2-3 weeks digi result ? On the 23rd ?


----------



## girlinyork

No I got a 1-2 on the 23rd. My 2-3 was done today at 4+3 (digis arrived in post today) I ovulated on the 15th (national baby loss awareness day) x


----------



## ladykara

I spend most of the time trying to work out how many weeks I could be, I have another digi upstairs and want to test it now I'm a week since I did my last, keep doing them every 2-3 days till it changes to 3+ lol. Crazy I know but I don't want to go to doctors to early and I know it's only a rough guess but right now that's all I have to go by...my pregnancy line is now much stronger than the test line, started feeling sick.....never been so happy to be sick !!!


----------



## girlinyork

I nearly vomitted this morning. It was a beautiful moment :) when I get on my laptop I'll add you a ticker for the 4th July. So pleased for you. I have a good feeling about this x


----------



## flapjack10

Hello ladies! May I please join?

I've had 3 losses this year too. I'm petrified that it'll happen again so taking low dose aspirin and have an appointment wit the Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic on Saturday. I had blood tests in September so hopefully they'll be able to help me keep this bean. Hoping for a six week scan too.

I am 5 weeks 1 day today and this is the farthest I have gotten in a pregnancy. Doing a digi tomorrow and hoping to see 3+ got the first time ever!

I'm due 3rd July based on LMP. Here's lots of PMA and sticky dust for us :dust:

Have you guys had any EWCM and light pulling pains 'down there'? I've been having creamy CM up until today when I got the EWCM. 

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Hi flapjack and congrats :)
I've had pulling, cramping and everything but the kitchen sink down there :) I've also had every kind of cm under the sun. Things look really hopeful for you :) here's hoping for a 3+ on your digi


----------



## Lumen000

ladykara said:


> Hey honey, I just got your message... I lost mine just after you.... I had this feeling it wouldn't stick, doesn't make it any easier though. I guess this will be my formal announcement in any of the pregnancy forums...
> 
> I'm pregnant !!!!!! due end of June start of July ( more into July though if I was to put a bet on) I haven't had a period since my d&c so I dont have dates but I did a digi last week it said 2-3 so I'm now 5-6 weeks anything from the 27th June-4th of July I'm going via the average which makes me 5weeks 6 days.
> 
> I wasn't going to post until I saw your pregnant again, so pleased I have you as a pg buddy ... Again !!!! I haven't been to the doctors yet, I don't want to.... They said until I'm 6-8 weeks there is no point in having a scan, and I have got it in my head that if I lose another there is nothing I can do, it will happen and a scan won't stop that... I will book to see doctors next week.... She will book me for a scan then
> 
> So happy for you honey !!!!! Xxx
> 
> P.s I'm going to post in spring blossoms I said I will return when I'm pregnant again, and you need to name this group now !!!! The July thread on the other forum is huge !!!

Congratulations!!! :dust:


----------



## Lumen000

:cry:


flapjack10 said:


> Hello ladies! May I please join?
> 
> I've had 3 losses this year too. I'm petrified that it'll happen again so taking low dose aspirin and have an appointment wit the Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic on Saturday. I had blood tests in September so hopefully they'll be able to help me keep this bean. Hoping for a six week scan too.
> 
> I am 5 weeks 1 day today and this is the farthest I have gotten in a pregnancy. Doing a digi tomorrow and hoping to see 3+ got the first time ever!
> 
> I'm due 3rd July based on LMP. Here's lots of PMA and sticky dust for us :dust:
> 
> Have you guys had any EWCM and light pulling pains 'down there'? I've been having creamy CM up until today when I got the EWCM.
> 
> xxx


I have had a few poke and pulls on my left side and some light cramps...no CM today actually which is a first, I dont think I had much yesterday but before that I have quite a bit of lotion CM (TMI sorry). Im thinking about buying a digi pack tomorrow, or I may just get more FRER and hopefully Ill see my line get darker...Congratulations x x :dust:


----------



## ladykara

Congrats flapjack and welcome ..... Xxx

I get a pulling Sharp pain when I roll over in bed or get up, I used to get it all the way through my pregnancy with Paige ... Still scares me but I have heard its harmless

I just used my last digi and got 3+ !!! Yay hcg levels are going up.... Means I'm closer to 6 weeks than 5, last time my levels were not adding up so its all positive signs so far..I will see the doctor next week, get a scan the week after...


----------



## girlinyork

Oh yay Kara! I didn't get a 3+ last time. At 5+3 I was getting 2-3 and I lost it the next day. I've stashed a digi for next Tuesday (5+1) and FX I get my 3+ :)
Also at 6 weeks the odds of miscarriage start rapidly declining. It's exhausting fighting for each little milestone ha! X


----------



## ladykara

I know !!! Those tiny mile stones mean so much... I'm already past my first mc weeks, just 8 weeks and 10 weeks to get past.x


----------



## girlinyork

I'm past my chemical. I've got 5+4 and 7+4 left. What do you ladies think to being the beach bumps? :)


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks for the welcome girls <3

*GirlinYork* - Thank you that makes me feel better. I LOVE Beach Bumps! :haha: I've just been to York for my wedding anniversary and it's a fantastic place!

*Lumen* - There's never TMI on BnB! Thank you for sharing hun! GL with digi/FRER!

*LadyK* - Congrats on the 3+. I got another 2-3 today, which I'm happy with could have been much worse! I'll try again on Sunday maybe. I said to my hubby, "Oh it's only 2-3 still" and he said, "Well, you still are 2-3 pregnant." Good point I suppose!

I keep on feeling like I'm bleeding and when I get to the loo there's nothing there! I think I should be put in a looney bin!

xxx


----------



## Shashua

Im also due in July 2013. I got my BFP last Friday, and according to my estimates I am due to have a 4th of July baby! 

I have a 4 year old boy and Ive had 2 m/c's this past year. Very nervous this time around. I am taking 400 mg of Progesterone with this pregnancy and am hopeful that the phrase "Third time's the charm!" applies here. 

What are your girl's symptoms?

I havent been overly tired this time around (just not a lot of energy) boobs are tender, low back pain. My cramping has subsided now, but the last week or so, I thought for sure I was out this month because it definitely felt like Aunt Flo was on her way. No nausea yet. (Trying not to over-analyze my symptoms and compare to the last 2 m/c, but its really hard not to) : (

Hoping that my scan on Nov 20th showing a healthy, strong heartbeat so we can have something to REALLY be grateful for on Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## flapjack10

Hi Shashua,

Congrats on your BFP! Sorry for your losses :hugs:

I'm nervous too!

My symptoms have been:

Really tender boobs,
Veiny boobs,
Gassy :shy:
Cramps (but like you they have subsided)
Backache,
Twitchy eye (my own personal symptom lol)
Tiredness,
Bloating,
Achy legs and vivid dreams!

Not that I've been keeping track... :dohh:

GL with your scan!

xxx


----------



## Shashua

Congrats ladies! I hope and pray we all see a strong heartbeat on our first scans!!!!! (or maybe even 2! hehe)

Please tell me what the 1-2 and 3+ means on a digi test? Ive never heard of this before...


----------



## flapjack10

Here in the UK our digi pg tests have a conception indicator on them that predicts when you conceived. So 1-2 weeks ago or over 3 weeks ago.

I don't think they've passed FDA guidelines in America probably because, they can give false results as different women and different preganancies have different hcg and LH levels.

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Hi shashua :) welcome.
I'll add all your tickers to the front in a mo.


----------



## ladykara

Welcome shashua and congrats

Feeling sick all day today ( which means this is a boy)
Gas
Tender boobs
And I look about 6 months pregnant already

Hope everyone is doing good today... Xxx


----------



## Lumen000

Congrats all you lovely ladies...I didn't get a frer was rushed off my feet but used my IC last night and today and that little line sure is darker...it does make ae feel better :D I don't know if its too soon but my oh my I have had so much heartburn today! And I have been a tad gassy :S I'm beating hubby in the trump department...which is something I thought was impossible...still having very tender nips also..and the cramps and pokes...but I'm feeling good..had so much energy today! Hope you ladies are keeping well x x x x


----------



## girlinyork

I'm full of heartburn and trumps too :) my OH pretends to be disgusted lol :)


----------



## JFG

Congrats everyone!

I'm cautiously pregnant again after two losses this year, edd is 6th July from lmp but 8th according to ff! Been drs and am booked in to see midwife and have early scan so nervous but also a bit excited! Just hope and pray this one is here to stay! 

Hi girlinyork think I remember you from the ttc after loss? Congrats :happydance:


----------



## ladykara

Congrats JFG xx

Well I woke up being sick .... It's such a strange feeling being happy over feeling so crap ! I have to work today and trying to cover it up is going to be hard, they are expecting me to be pregnant any time soon but I don't want them to know just yet. Boobs are sore... Was hoping I could get to 8 weeks before feeling like this...

Love the group name x


----------



## girlinyork

Welcome jfg. Think I remember you from the ttcal thread too :)

Ladykara, those symptoms sound amazing. This one sounds really sticky :) x


----------



## runnergrl

hello ladies :hi: I am not "officially" pregnant yet as I am only 6dpo and not set to test till wednesday at 10dpo, but WHEN I get my positive, I would love to join this lovely group! I lost my baby t 11+4 on sept 4th and it was the worst day of my life. I just started bleeding profusely at home with no warning signs at all. 8 weeks baby had a lovely heartbeat and looked great. It was so scary losing that much blood in such a short amount of time. The ER doc told me I passed everything (LIAR!!) but 6 1/2 weeks later, on my birthday (oct 16th) I found out I had to get a D&C and did so the next day. Needless to say, this has been a not so fun experience. 
Last weekend, using OPK's (against the advice of my doctor :blush:), I got smiley faces on Saturday and Sunday and we BD both days. I got pregnant first try using OPK's with my son, and with the baby I just lost and the sex wasnt timed as well as we did with this one. I will be more surprised with a negative than a positive on Wednesday if Im being honest:flower:

sorry for the novel. you all just seem so great and I really want to be a part of this lovely group! Ill be back to update on Wednesday!


----------



## girlinyork

Hi runnergrl. So sorry for your loss. You are more than welcome to join us when your bfp is here :) let us know when you get it xx


----------



## ladykara

Hey runnergrl, can't wait till you get your confirmation. I also didn't wait for my period after my D&C but I didn't test we just DTD a few times, getting pregnant isn't the problem with me, grant just needs to sneeze on me and I'm pregnant but its the keeping them which I seem to have a problem with. X

Well I woke up being sick second morning in a row, I think this is going to be how I feel for a while now..... Things are so different this time from when I had Paige, the thought of anything sweet makes me want to throw up.... I just want anything with salt in it....x


----------



## girlinyork

Kara that sounds like a rainbow to me :)


----------



## ladykara

I know I'm so more confident with this pregnancy.... Fingers crossed July will be our month for our rainbows ... X


----------



## amjon

I'm due July 9 this time. This is my 4th pregnancy. My first was stillborn at 27 weeks; second died at 6 weeks, but we didn't know until almost 10; third was a chemical. They have found I have Factor V Leiden, so I'm on blood thinners (stronger than baby aspirin) this time. He's also given me Prometrium (progesterone) for awhile.


----------



## girlinyork

So sorry for your loss Amjon. This is my fourth pregnancy too although I've never made it out the first tri and all my tests have come back normal. I added you a ticker to the front page :)

JFG - your ticker is up too.

I'm five weeks tomorrow. Five and four is the point things went wrong last time so I need to get past that milestone which will be on Friday


----------



## ladykara

So sorry to hear about your past loses amjon, but this is a lucky thread and I believe we will get our rainbow babies this time x

Girlinyork-remember your last lose as much as I remember my own, I have evy thing crossed for you honey but as I said I think we will be fine this time x

This is my 8th pregnancy, two living. One of the hardest thing I found when I lost a baby is the time Lost when baby had died and I didn't know ...all those days I was happy to be pregnant or worried some thing was wrong.. Plans I was making.. I just felt cheated.


----------



## girlinyork

Think I might have another mc. Woke up symptom free and my tests are getting lighter :(


----------



## JFG

girlinyork said:


> So sorry for your loss Amjon. This is my fourth pregnancy too although I've never made it out the first tri and all my tests have come back normal. I added you a ticker to the front page :)
> 
> JFG - your ticker is up too.
> 
> I'm five weeks tomorrow. Five and four is the point things went wrong last time so I need to get past that milestone which will be on Friday

Thank you, lovely to see i've made it to appleseed  x


----------



## flapjack10

:howdy: JFG, Runner and AmJon! Sorry for your losses. This is my fourth pregnancy and really hoping it's sticky.

I got 3+ on a digi yesterday and had results back from RMC on Saturday. It was all normal which is good and bad. Good because there's nothing wrong with me, bad because there's no reason for the MCs. Doc has givenme a 83% chance this bean will be my rainbow.

GirlinYork - Oh no hun. Could it be the hook effect? I hope it's just a blip and bean is getting all snuggly in there :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Can you get the hook effect at just five weeks?


----------



## Lumen000

girlinyork said:


> Think I might have another mc. Woke up symptom free and my tests are getting lighter :(

omg, are you ok? I havent read this in a while had a busy weekend. Have you been to the docs? I really hope and pray that everything goes ok for you x x :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

I spoke to the doctor and he isn't worried. He says pg symtpoms vary and I'm probably too consumed with panic because of my past to even notice if I did have symptoms. I dunno. I'm struggling to keep my pma


----------



## Lumen000

whats pma? Thats good. I totally understand, I dont know if I said before but I pinch my nips like every 20 mins lol and Im so glad when they are still sore. Also as you know at this stage you can get quite a bit of CM and every time I feel a little damp shall we say (tmi) I rush to the toilet and pray that there is nothing there. I also have about 15 tests that I have taken to watch my line getting darker. Crazy what we do isnt it, but its totally understandble considering. x x


----------



## girlinyork

Pma is positive mental attitude. I think it might be the hook effect. I diluted my pee with water to 50/50 and the test line was the same as the control. 
Being pal is no fun lol


----------



## flapjack10

I've got loads of PMA for you here: <3 <3 :dust: :dust: :flower::flower: :hugs:

I'm not sure ablut the hook effect. I thinkit's normally 6 weeks, but everyone's different aren't they? How much lighter are they. I'm sending all my thoughts and prayers to you my love.

It's so tough, I completely understand. Lumen I keep rushing to the loo when I feel a 'gush' and a bit damp! Checking my knickers and when I wipe like a crazy lady! Also been testing like mad (I even have testing thread on here).

girlinyork - just saw your update! Phew PARL is crap!

xxx


----------



## ladykara

Girl in York can you take a photo of your tests and post here ? I kept all my tests and yesterday's tests looks slightly lighter and my sickness isn't as bad so of course I'm worried now as well, I have made a appointment with my doctor who will hopefully take my blood and tests my hcg levels and get me a scan. My boobs are still sore so that's the only thing I have to cling on to right now... Fingers crossed we both are worrying for no reason x

What's the hook effect ?


----------



## girlinyork

I threw my tests away to stop myself obsessing on them. My 3+ turned up in 15 seconds though.
The hook effect is when your hcg is so high it doesn't register properly on the test and looks deceptively light. You counteract it by diluting your wee so it's 50% water and then see what your line is like. I diluted mine and even when my wee was really light I got a dark line.

I dealt hope your hcg is fine and we've both been "hooked." xx


----------



## ladykara

I had to google it, when I get time I will test it out ...my sickness is still there just not as much, I didn't throw up this morning...it's like a sudden joilt and it halved my symptoms....all my symptoms and pregnancy tests are putting me at over 6 weeks but I'm sure I didn't conceive that far back...I do remember suffering major cramps around the time it's saying I conceived .... Worse than period pains all lower back .... I just thought it was my first period after my d &c ... Maybe it was me ovulating ... I guess until I get that scan I will never know.


----------



## girlinyork

My first ov after d&c was really painful. I thought I had appendicitis x


----------



## ladykara

So it could have been ovulation then, between the 3-6th last month.... It was awful...both sides hurt. I booked a doctors appointment after and she said it was apparently normal and some women suffer these pains but didn't say what caused it. I guess I'm looking for any sign of when we conceived. That was 3 weeks after d&c which I thought would be a little too soon.. But guess it might not be...x


----------



## girlinyork

I ovved three weeks after my d&c. Six weeks is when you usually get the hook effect x


----------



## flapjack10

How confusing LadyKara! Hopefully all will be revealed soon! Sorry if you've already said this, but have you got a scan booked?

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Well, I've definitely been "hooked." Had a big glass of water, did a very dilute pee and when I dipped an IC had a line darker than the control. Be careful of this everyone :)


----------



## flapjack10

Ooooh I didn't know you could get it this early. Definitely good to know! I'm just sorry you had to go through all the worry to find it out. See bean is burrowing in nicely!

xxx


----------



## runnergrl

wow! never heard of the hooked thing! interesting! can you post a pic of the test you took with diluted pee? I know-weird request..

just wanted to add, I had ovulation 11 days after my D&C, but I didnt get it done until 6 weeks after my miscarriage. So my Hcg was already super low (at an 8) I was still surprise though as i thought it would take at least two weeks!


----------



## girlinyork

I threw the test in the bin because they fade a bit after about ten minutes and then they do drive me crazy lol x


----------



## girlinyork

How is everyone today xx


----------



## flapjack10

I'm ok! Yesterday I had pains in my bum cheeks and thighs. It felt like I'd been doing 15hours of Pilates. I was doing a funny walk that looked like I need a poo :haha: I looked it up and apparently it is the uterus expanding and pressing on a nerve? My bum still hurts today, but not as bad!
Also if I don't eat I feel really poorly, but as soon as I've had a snack I feel much better.
So, just waiting for my scan date to come through - feels like it's taking years. Every day feels like a week ATM.

How are you lovely?

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Ah, sciatica! I had that yesterday too :) I'm plugging on. Really struggling to find food I can eat without it catching in my throat.
I want it to be Christmas day now (12 weeks for me)


----------



## flapjack10

Glad I'm not the only one! I was going to do my pregnancy Pilates DVD today, but nahhhhh it's not happening! 

I can't wait for Christmas either! I'm 13wks on Boxing Day, but telling most family and friends on Christmas Day.

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I'm 12 weeks on Christmas day. So exciting. I'm forbidden from things like that - doctors orders. I have hypermobile joints and pregnancy exacerbates it so I've got to take it easy til second tri x


----------



## ladykara

So it's around Xmas when we all turn 12 weeks, what a wicked time to turn 12 weeks.my sickness is still there it's just not as bad but my OH told me I had this with Paige. I have doctors booked on thurs. Because my one before last pregnancy was a molar pregnancy I have to have a early scan to make sure the tumour isn't back. They said no point until 6 weeks as they can't see much up till then.


----------



## girlinyork

All my symptoms disappeared yesterday but back with a vengence today. All part of the natural rhythm of being preggo. Will you be getting your scan on Thursday too? X


----------



## flapjack10

My sickness isn't as bad either, but my bum still hurts! 

xxx


----------



## ladykara

No the doctor will just ring the hospital and book me a scan .. Will be next week now I reckon... Just thinking of having a scan makes me nervous ... I am taking my over night bag just in case.. Last time they took me in straight away for a d&c and left me over night waiting for a op room to open up so this time I'm going prepared..last time I was being positive and it back fired x


----------



## Lumen000

Hope all you ladies are keeping well. I have been very busy of late and not been able to participate much in the thread. Im feeling ok, the only symptoms I have are heartburn almost constantly and tender BB's. Now its not just the nips the full boob lol. Ive not felt sick at all but I have been having crazy dreams and also I am waking up alot during the night feeling hot and need to pee (but then its a dribble!)..I have a Doc app on Thursday just for a check up - blood pressure etc, not exciting lol 
:dust:


----------



## girlinyork

Lumen take in a sample just in case you've got a UTI.
Kara, no backfiring this time. You're making a rainbow xx


----------



## Lumen000

I dont have a UTI, the other half is a GP and he has all the little tip tests and stuff at home which is quite handy...so all is good in the wee department :D


----------



## flapjack10

Lumen000 said:


> I dont have a UTI, the other half is a GP and he has all the little tip tests and stuff at home which is quite handy...so all is good in the wee department :D

Ooooh that is handy!

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Oh a gp oh? So handy!


----------



## Lumen000

well it is for alot of things, but tbh when it comes to the nitty gritty of pregnancy hes still just a man lol....clueless! :D


----------



## flapjack10

Yep that's true! My FIL is a GP and that's just what they are - general practitioners - not experts in one thing (the thing you normally need advice for)!

xxx


----------



## Lumen000

Whats a FIL? Sheesh im going to have to get used to these abreviations lol..so true flap, hes in GP training sand the next block of training is in OBS/GYN so HOPEFULLY he will be able to shed some light on things...until then Google is my friend and my enemy, it does help me out but it freaks me out at the same time!! x


----------



## girlinyork

FIL - Father in law
MIL - Mother in law
SIL - Sister in law
BIL - Brother in law

:)


----------



## ladykara

Woooooo a GP !!! Lucky gal !! X


----------



## Lumen000

Thanks Girlinyork :hugs: Looky :D

https://i50.tinypic.com/2cpcf1v.jpg


----------



## Lumen000

Its a rubbish pic actually you can barely see the earlier positives..but you get the idea :D


----------



## ladykara

Nice collection of sticks..... I have saved mine too but used the last one today which came up lighter, typical Now I have non left to test this hook effect


----------



## ladykara

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/E10552EE-B1C7-4235-A2A1-D8F4A1C99AB2-4713-000006108E0EAF93.jpg

Above is this pregnancy and below is my last

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/Other/82F0A9CB-A51D-47B7-A740-D5B0E11BED79-14972-0000164578D5C561.jpg


----------



## Lumen000

ladykara said:


> Nice collection of sticks..... I have saved mine too but used the last one today which came up lighter, typical Now I have non left to test this hook effect

That end one was my last one too...there is more than that somewhere (how can I missplace pee sticks!) My Tests came up darker at night believe it or not, in the morning they were lighter. Dont understand why that is. I have also read in loads of places that these strips vary because of the amount of dye etc. So I would worry as I did about not getting darker lines than before as long as you are not bleeding and you still have symptoms you're cool :D Sending tons of sticky babydust your way!! :dust: x x


----------



## Lumen000

How you feeling symptom wise? x x You really have taken alot of tests the lines on the first one look fantastic although the last one does look slightly lighter...was it FMU? x


----------



## flapjack10

Those lines look fab girls! LK I reckon that could be the hook effect for sure. Whenever my tests have started to get lighter (in a MC) it's not as dramatic as that it's very gradual. Shame you can't test the hook theory!

You do get used to the abbreviations after a while! :winkwink:

Xxx


----------



## Lumen000

I agree...and I have PMA(new abreviation that I learned :p) for you.....TC x


----------



## ladykara

FMU??? I'm hoping your right about the dye thing, I have no more to use... Left with a worry stick as I call them. My sickness seems a lot better, normally sick in the morning but last couple of days I haven't been sometimes not feeling at all, normally I have the icky feeling non stop all day but its getting better. Boobs still sore just not that much..


----------



## Lumen000

First Morning Urine..well Im done with the sticks. Im not buying anymore, if its meant to be it will be if not I will just have to deal with it then. I really do hope it that hook thing, the lline looks darker at the top than at the bottom so maybe its just a dud test. And as Flap says the line would have lightened quite a bit more, even looking at your previous line progression pic you can see that is did fade quite a bit. Pregnancy after recurrant losses are torture I know...and I know for a fact is all you will be thinking about untill you get more tests and you see that line getting darker...but try your best to find a distraction tonight, did you order anymore internet cheapys? You could go out tomorrow and get yourself a digital(if you have preiously used a digital)

xxx


----------



## amjon

ladykara said:


> So it's around Xmas when we all turn 12 weeks, what a wicked time to turn 12 weeks.my sickness is still there it's just not as bad but my OH told me I had this with Paige. I have doctors booked on thurs. Because my one before last pregnancy was a molar pregnancy I have to have a early scan to make sure the tumour isn't back. They said no point until 6 weeks as they can't see much up till then.

Christmas will be hard for me this year. Last year I lost my daughter Christmas Eve and found out the day after Christmas. :(


----------



## girlinyork

Kara, I reckon its the hook effect because the lines aren't consistent in itself. It's a patchy line and that's how mine were xx

Amjon, my first loss was new years eve. Confirmed new years day. It'll be hard but hopefully cooking our rainbows will help xx


----------



## bethneebabe

Hi Ladies! Can I join in? I just found out (like an hour ago) that I'm pregnant. I'm only a little over 4 weeks pregnant and was hoping to hold out on testing until I was about 5 weeks but since I had a doctors appointment scheduled for Thursday, I knew they would ask and since I'm late, I didn't want to get a BFP at the doctors office. I lost my first LO at 6 weeks along in August and was devastated. I don't know what to think now! We're not even telling anyone because we told parents last time and found that they were the hardest to tell when we had the MC. Ugh. I am literally shaking as I write this. I am excited but so scared about another loss. How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## girlinyork

Congratulations Beth :) your statistical odds of carrying to term now are really very good :) what's your due date? I'll add your ticker tomorrow xx


----------



## Lumen000

Congrats on your :bfp: !!!!!!

Sticky baby dust

:dust:

x


----------



## bethneebabe

Thanks :) My EDD (according to an online calculator) is around July 13th. Right now I'm just going to try and take it day by day. With my last BFP, I was aware that miscarriages were possible but didn't think it would happen to me. Now, I feel like I am so convinced I will have another miscarriage that I don't even feel like it's real. I am so thankful for all of the support from this forum but it also made me even more aware of all of the different miscarriages at all of the different stages. 

Hoping for a sticky bean for everyone!


----------



## ladykara

Congrats Beth, love that first moment you see that line and for a hour or so you don't know what to do with yourself apart from smile...lol x


Think you girls are right, I'm going to not worry over the tests sticks, not buying anymore, it isn't going to stop another MC. Have no choice but let nature takes it course x


----------



## girlinyork

Kara there is no mc :) you're just hooking (in the non whore way) lol x


----------



## bethneebabe

Has anyone here told anyone about their BFP (aside from OH)? Last time we told both sets of parents and my best friend but it was so hard when we had the MC. I am feeling like I'm going through the day almost like I'm ignoring that I'm pregnant. We haven't told anyone so right now and I'm getting kinda sad. I'm just assuming it'll be another MC. Last time I went to the doctor, I didn't even test positive on their version of a HPT. :cry:Ugh. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## girlinyork

My OH, my mum and my best friend know and that's it. I told my OH that it does feel like we're ignoring the pregnancy now so I'm glad I have b&b girls to talk to at least :) when are you going to the docs for this pregnancy? I bet you'll show up on their tests this time x


----------



## flapjack10

Hi girls I had some brown CM last night and went to the EPAU today where my RMC is. She's examined me and says everything looks ok. I've got a scan on Saturday. I hope our bean is ok :(


----------



## girlinyork

oh flapjack, I'm so sorry. It's good the doc is positive. Last time I had brown cm my cervix was open too so everything is probably fine :hugs: let us know how it goes xx


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## ladykara

Flapjack- sorry to hear you had a worry, I'm sure all will be ok honey..make sure you report back, with photos !!! X

I finally saw the doctor and got told off for not seeing her sooner.. She has dated me from my d&c which makes me 7+6 but I know I'm at least a week behind that... But I have my scan on Monday... 

I have told a few people, I guess I need that support as I felt a little more lonely last time as I told less people and it sounds stupid but I needed people to be nice to me..lol it sounds stupid but when people just carried on as normal as they didn't know I felt angry..it wasn't their fault at all but I needed people to know I lost something really important to me.. I haven't told work this time, but that's because of how my role and place of work will change. I have told my TCC buddies and three of my best mates. My parents and sister know but my OH parents found out in a strange way, my MIL went to her yearly psychic weekend fair, she told us I was pregnant as her dad came through at a reading saying there is a baby on its way. There is one person I have not told who I should, that's my best mate who is more like a sister to me, but she is so busy with uni training as a nurse and two kids and a house last time she said she felt awful not being there. I don't want her to feel like that again and rather not tell her until I know I'm past 12 weeks.


----------



## girlinyork

My MIL is full blown psychic and knows when I am pregnant before I do. She suggested it at 7dpo but I laughed because this is an oopsie and I didn't think so. Then at 8dpo I got a pos test and she brought it up again and I bare face lied. Only because she goes manic when I am pg and tried to renovate the spare room. I at least want to get to 12 weeks before she makes plans and she can't help herself :/

Are you nervous for your scan. How are you overall? X


----------



## Shashua

bethneebabe said:


> Has anyone here told anyone about their BFP (aside from OH)? Last time we told both sets of parents and my best friend but it was so hard when we had the MC. I am feeling like I'm going through the day almost like I'm ignoring that I'm pregnant. We haven't told anyone so right now and I'm getting kinda sad. I'm just assuming it'll be another MC. Last time I went to the doctor, I didn't even test positive on their version of a HPT. :cry:Ugh. How is everyone else doing?

Same thing happened with me on my 2nd m/c, went to the Dr and took their pee test and they came back and said it was negative. Knew I was doomed again. 

Im also sad. My hubby keeps asking if Im okay, and why I always look sad/worried, its because Im so scared and worried and wont accept the joy until I know this one is sticking for the 9 months and I will have a healthy baby to HOLD!! Its gonna be a lonnnnng 9 months!!


----------



## Shashua

Still no nausea/ms! I know I was a little late getting sick with my healthy son, but it still causes me to panic and worry (more!) 

Just now 6 weeks (tomorrow)...with my first m/c, I never had any sickness and the baby looked to be about 7 1/2 weeks when I m/c...so, maybe this means I dont get sick until after that usually...(its been too long with my son and I cant remember what week it was! Ah!)

My nips are just barely tender today too. : (

Havent been that tired either. Sciatic pain is continuing though. Trying not to freak out. Today happens to be the anniversary date of when we lost our first angel. Haunting date. : (


----------



## girlinyork

Big hug shashua. This is the rainbow thread. This baby will make it x


----------



## ladykara

Sending a huge hug shashua.... X


Girlinyork- having physic inlaws is a pain when keeping a BFP a secret lol x


----------



## Lumen000

Hey Shashua, I hope all is well and I will keep my fingers crossed for you x x x x x :hugs:

I went to the docs today and we literally just had a chat, I as speaking to the doc about how in America they do the HGC levels and also they give progesterone supplements etc...and I dont know if she was talkig crap or not but she said..if there is anything they can do to prevent MC they would do it...and basicly said if its meant to be, it will be...she just told me to try and enjoy being pregnant at the moment and to keep myself busy, which really isn't that hard just now...Im Im being super positive also for all of you ladies on here...I have a good feeling about this thread x x x x 

Sticky baby dust to all !!!!

:dust:


----------



## girlinyork

I'm wondering if I have twinnies in there. I am so sick and I look massive already lol. I can't hide my belly at all


----------



## Lumen000

OoOoooooo imagine! I havent felt sick...super super tender boobs now...im usually go braless in the house and im wearing a sports bra! Im not feeling sick at all...My tummy is uber bloated but I just look like ive gained weight :( lol
xxx


----------



## girlinyork

this is the point things went wrong last time. I'm acknowledging it by dry heaving


----------



## flapjack10

Urrrrgh girls I feel so :sick: today. No brown discharge so far, which is good xxx

Hope all you lovelies are doing well.

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Flapjack that's a great sign :) sick and pukey is good!


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks hun! It does give me a little hope :) xxx


----------



## ladykara

Omg I feel so sick I haven't even bothered to get dressed today.... Paige kept waking up and I would then have to run to the loo..it's a different kind of sickness than with Paige or with my mole pregnancy, this is sicky from the stomach just like I had with my son... The sickness I had with my daughter and my partial mole pregnancy was more of a gagging throat sickness. It's suppose to start getting better after 12 weeks, that seems like a long time to wait... Im not sure how ill cope when my husband goes back to work....


----------



## girlinyork

Aww Kara do you have family who can help you x


----------



## ladykara

My parents are away for the weekend and grants mum is having cancer therapy .. I know one thing, no way could I do this with two under 5s so this is my last baby for sure ...


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: I wish I could do something to help


----------



## ladykara

Awwww bless you honey... My sickness has calmed down a little, had the pink lemonade lucozade and think that helped ..or it's just good timing ..lol


----------



## Shashua

I have to share with you ladies, an amazing thing that happened this morning! I am a Christian, and as much as I try to put my trust in Him during this pregnancy, I have to admit, its been HARD. I dont know what many of you believe, and Im not trying to make this a spiritual/religious debate but its too amazing not to share:

I was laying on the couch this morning reading my "What to Expect When You're Expecting" book, specifically, the Recurrent Miscarriage portion. God knows how much my emotions have battled within this third round of pregnancy! As the sunlight came pouring through the window, the tiniest little rainbow appeared on the page of my book. Beautiful and small. I KID NOT. I started bawling. I felt a sudden peace and as if God whispered" Be calm my child, Im creating a rainbow" 

My heart is so full girls!!!!


----------



## girlinyork

It sounds like a beautiful experience. It's lovely that you've got that to keep your spirits up :) now you've not only been told by me that you're having a rainbow but also by a divine presence so now you have to keep your pma :)


----------



## flapjack10

That's lovely Shashua :hugs: I saw a rainbow on the way to the hospital yesterday and thought it was beautiful and hoped someone was looking over us. I'm Catholic and go to Church most Sundays. I have slips and don't really know what I believe anymore. 
I think it's great the you can get comfort from your faith.

Xxx


----------



## ladykara

Shashua how amazing !!!! So glad you shared that... Must have been such a emotional experience... X

I am very open minded with my believes, There is a difference between what I want to believe and what is possible. I don't see people who are really religious getting easier time in life. I think it's nice people have a religion to turn to x


----------



## girlinyork

I don't have a religion. I've not found one which fits me. I have a set of beliefs instead :) I think people should be allowed to believe whatever gets them through the day so long as they're not hurting anyone :)


----------



## bethneebabe

Hi Ladies! I haven't been checking the board lately, just trying to take it all in. 

Thanks for sharing your story Shashua. It made me smile. I am also a Christian and pulled a lot of stength from my faith during the MC and I'm looking for signs that this is finally our rainbow!

Right now I'm 4w4d and am doing okay. Super sore bbs, bouts of nausea/fatigue, some moderate cramping, and increased CM. I did become a bit obsessed with POAS. I took a test about 3 minutes after I used the bathroom and freaked out because it didn't even work at first (not enough liquid!) but I came back 5 minutes later and the positive line was stronger than the control.:happydance: And then I took a CBD and it said pregnant. Welcome to my own little insanity! I have my first appointment on Monday and I am praying that I at least make it to having my blood drawn. I will be 5 weeks and hope that I have some good news!


----------



## girlinyork

Being more pregnant than the control line is great :) shows you've got a strong little bean in there :) x


----------



## ladykara

Beth- that's fab news about the test, as GIY said that's a good sign x

First day coping without my OH, so far so good, sickness is starting to creep back, got to cook dinner .... Just need to find something which won't make me throw up just looking at the packaging ..lol...

Only two more sleeps till scan !!! 

How's everyone doing ? X


----------



## girlinyork

I can relate to throwing up looking at packaging. I can't even think about what made me feel sick today without my belly lurching x


----------



## Lumen000

Ive not felt sick yet really :( but im only 5 1/2 weeks hopefully its still early yet x


----------



## girlinyork

I'm definitely an exception to the rule getting sick so early. No need to worry lumen :) xx


----------



## mackjess

congrats to everyone on their bfp'!

I just got my positive on Thursday, it got darker on Friday so I went in for bloodwork and will have the results Monday. I'm feeling more hopeful this time around because I actually have symptoms and I got my faint positive 5 days before my period was due. Last time I didn't have symptoms and didn't get a positive til I was 9 days late.

My due date is July 23.


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats Jessica - due on my sister's birthday :) I'll pop your ticker on in a bit x


----------



## ladykara

Welcome Jessica and congrats ... Any chance you could have it on the 19th as its my birthday ..lol x

Lumen- my ms doesn't normally kick in for me till 6 weeks.. I may get a couple of hours on a odd day where I feel a little icky around 4 weeks x

August baby groups will be starting soon !!! We won't be the newbies anymore lol x


----------



## ladykara

Ha ha just seem GIY post.... July babies are the best !!!! Me and your sister will agree with that x


----------



## girlinyork

My first angel was due in August. I feel very strange about that.


----------



## bethneebabe

Isn't it something how we become very connected for emotional reasons to a specific month. I am THRILLED that my LO is due in July. For many generations in my family, babies have been born in July and in my DH family, they have good luck when they become pregnant during one of the parent's birthday. My DH birthday was in October so I almost feel like it's meant to be. I think my mother will laugh hysterically when she hears my EDD is in July since there are so many in my family. 

Today, I have had a rough day with symptoms. I am finding that I feel the worst between 1pm and 4pm. Today I almost threw up in a movie theatre. Glad I was able to keep it under control. Now I'm just listening my girgling belly.:blush:


----------



## mackjess

I'm glad it's in July because I can probably make it thru February before I need maternity clothes. (I recently lost weight and still have the bigger clothes on hand) This means I only need spring/summer maternity clothes so hopefully it's cheaper. LOL. We have terrible winters here so I don't even wanna know how much I'd spend on maternity coats and sweaters!

Most of all, I want my bean to stick. I don't know how I'd handle two losses in a row. Praying for sticky beans for everyone!!


----------



## Lumen000

Girls, Im freaking out a little...I woke up this morning and I have noticed that my BB's aren't as tender as they were by quite a bit I can actually pinch my nip(sorry if tmi) and its hardley painful..I really want this little one to stick although I have handled for MC well I really dont think I could handle another one x


----------



## Lumen000

four well**


----------



## girlinyork

Lumen, I am in the same boat but I'm trying to stay calm. This has happened before and the symptoms came back blaring the next day. It'll be ok :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

Lumen- I also worried and googled and found a post saying breast pain decreases around 6 weeks, every now and then ill feel a shape pain but the constant burning feeling has now gone x

Jess- I have always worn baggy trousers so I don't think I will actually need any maternity clothes this time round.. X

I have tried to forget when my other due dates were, I have kept scan photos and put in my memory box though x


----------



## ladykara

Beth-1-4 is the only time mine gets a little better..lol I'm sick all morning and all evening but lunch time I tend to be ok....I'm normally in bed by 10... Deep breathing trying not to throw up x


----------



## Lumen000

Thanks girlinyork..I hope so..it was the most horrible feeling this morning..I just thought oh please not again...Im genuinely praying for a sticky bean....Ill be phoning to arrange my early scan on Wednesday...my MC before last began the day I was going to phone to heres hoping....when are you phoning for a scan? Or when is your scan? x 

And thanks LadyKara...im still only 5 weeks 4 days...but Im hoping thats it...

Very sticky baby dust to all 

:dust:


----------



## girlinyork

I'm not planning on an early scan. I had an early scan and the baby died a week later anyway :/ I'm renting a high quality Doppler in a couple of weeks instead. I'm sure you're fine lumen :hugs:


----------



## Lumen000

True, my first MC I went for a scan when I was spotting and they seen a heart beat at only 5 1/2 weeks and a week and a half later there was none..I would like to go for an early scan because I also had a MMC and we discovered this at 12 and a half weeks, it was a blighted ovum and the empty sack was pretty big and had to go into hospital again. So Im a bit scared of having that again although it is very rare.

Hopefully I am fine I am probably just being paranoid, but I havent felt any cramping or pulling or anything either..but fingers crossed....x.x.x


----------



## girlinyork

it's probably nothing :) you'll probably complain tomorrow about how sore your boobs feel xx


----------



## amjon

My boobs haven't been sore at all in my last 3 pregnancies. I think they got stretched out with my first and now they just fill in. I don't think it means there is a problem. With my daughter the pain would come and go, so that's pretty normal I think.


----------



## Lumen000

Thanks ladies..I just feel so down and pessimistic today...I have literally done nothing! But I have so much work to do...ill just need to try my best to focus on other things and hope this horible feeling passes x x How is everyone feeling anyways x x


----------



## Lumen000

and has anyone else put a ban on :sex: lol


----------



## girlinyork

Yes! I've outright refused anything until the second tri. It's made oh a bit more distant I think :(


----------



## Lumen000

its so strange when you tell them no they seem to want it more...I think men go through this weird horny stage when they know their other half is pregnant...I dont know what it is...but Ye I have done the same because at least if anything does happen I wont have any regrets playing on my mind...our poor OH's loool x x


----------



## Lumen000

Girlinyork just give him plenty cuddles and attention...men are like babies they respond well to that...even though it should be us getting looked after! x x x


----------



## girlinyork

I think he's under stress at work and his parents are divorcing and it's wearing him down. I think it's had a knock on effect :/


----------



## Lumen000

Ah I see...no matter what age you are parents divorcing is horrble...my parents have recently filed for divorce too...it is very hard regardless of the circumstances...its hard to know what a man is feeling...My grandmother always told me..men are as deep as the ocean and you;ll never get to the bottom of it x x


----------



## mackjess

little paranoid. slight spotting this morning. only when I wipe after I pee, not enough to get in my undies. No cramps. kinda brown, mucusy. sorry for all the tmi. had a darker line on my frer this morning so that's good, and my boobs still feel very sore. af would start tomorrow so I don't know if could be implantation. skeered!


----------



## girlinyork

It sounds like implantation and the darker test is a great sign x


----------



## mackjess

thanks lady. It's just so hard not to panic after we go through a loss. I would be a tad more relaxed but I had what I thought was implantation bleeding on Tuesday. it was just three tiny red dots of spotting and cramps so at the time I thought it was pms, then implant after my bfp. I'm reassured a bit that it's brown and I have no cramps. My m/c started out as brown, but there was more of it and I also had cramps.

I'm going to pray and hang on to this bean and stay in the July bumps. :)


----------



## girlinyork

I panic over everything. I'm a wreck. I worry when I feel sick and when I don't. I worry I'm eating too much and then worry I don't eat enough. Then I worry I'm not resting enough and then panic I'm being too active. It's a nightmare


----------



## Lumen000

Mackjess as long as its brown then you're cool...nothing is tmi on here I dont think so dont worry about that...we are all paranoid androids on here its just the joys of being PARL....thats why this thread is so great because we all understand where each other is coming from, because most people wouldnt...x x x


----------



## bethneebabe

I'm thinking wonderful, sticky bean thoughts for you Jess!:hugs: I know anything that looks like it even might be blood is a terrifying but if it's brown, and not persistant, you are probably okay.

For symptoms, I have super sore boobs but they are now heavier when I feel them. The cramping and exhaustion continue. I have my first appointment tomorrow and am so worried that things will go wrong or that I'll get bad news. I took another HPT this evening and the test line was very strong and I could hardly see the control line so I am praying that this means I have a strong, sticky bean in there!


----------



## mackjess

thanks, it seemed to stop for awhile. took a nap and then a teensy bit more spotting after I woke up. still brown and not enough to show on my liner so I think I'm ok. No cramping. I was even good and didn't call the ob. She will be calling me in the morning with my bloodwork from Friday anyway. hoping she will have me come in again to see if the hcg has gone up.


----------



## Lumen000

I know I am moaning like hell and being a negative nancy but here I am again it is 7 in the morning and I have just woke up(went to bed at 3) because I was moving around and realised again that chest wasnt painful...I feel sick with worry, this is getting beyond a joke! I pray that this pregnancy is going to be OK, and I hope for every symtom under the sun, I dont care about how horrible I will feel honestly...x


----------



## girlinyork

Lumen I woke to the same thing two days ago. In fact, last night I got up to pee and they didn't hurt. I was gutted. Then I woke up this morning and they hurt again.

Jess, I imagine she will ask you in for a progression beta if you've got a bit of spotting to put your mind at rest x


----------



## ladykara

Jess I had implantation bleeding before and it's exactly how your bleeding is x

Don't even start with the worrying, I had major sickness so thought I had a partial mole again, so panicked, woke up this morning and sickness has gone !!! I went from being sick in a bowl last night for hours to nothing this morning, boobs not hurting as much but every now and then ill get a sharp pain. I promised not to worry this time, I was doing so well, I guess I thought chances of having another is low as my last two was unrelated.... 

Scan in just over an hour from now, I don't feel pregnant anymore either......

No matter what the results I will report back xx


----------



## girlinyork

Good luck Kara. I've been sick for a couple of days but now I feel okay. It's all part of the rollercoaster :-/


----------



## mackjess

Good luck Kara! And everyone on this thread!! I am still in some of my TTC after a loss threads, but don't like talking about the BFP in there as much. 

Girl in NY, total roller coaster! But I'm grateful to get another ride on it.

I did a fairly good job of not freaking out yesterday. I didn't even hassle the on-call doc at my OB. Left a vmail for her nurse this am and just waiting on a callback. Really hoping they have me come in for hcg beta again to see how fast they are rising.


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies,

Girlinyork told me about this thread. Do you mind if I join you? I just found out I'm pregnanct again on Saturday. 

To give a bit of background on me...This is my 5th pregnancy, after 4 losses in just over a year. Yeah, it's been a crappy year! I've had just about every test imaginable, and alllll of the results have been 100% normal and healthy. The only test I haven't had done is the HSG, which I have tried to get into but has been booked full every month. We were going to try to get in this month, but DF got a little excited and eager, and well....here we are ;). 

I am 26 and my DF is 29. We are getting married in May - seems so far away still! We've been together for a few years now, and given my problems with recurrent loss, figured that we should get started on trying to build our family sooner rather than later. I'm from Vancouver, Canada, but right now we live in a very rural town in the north of the province (DFs job brought us up here, and i work from home). When I say rural, I mean very rural...we have satellite Internet that is super slow goes down fairly frequently...so I may be on and off periodically.

Well that's all for now! I will try to catch up on the whole thread and read all of your stories later today. So nice to meet you all! I really look forward to going on this PAL journey :)


----------



## girlinyork

Hi hopestruck so glad to have you here in our rainbow thread. :) I'll put your ticker up later xx


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks so much for inviting me! So excited. Yaaaaay! :)


----------



## mackjess

Hopestruck, so sorry for your losses. I have read this blog since I had a chemical pregnancy and some spotting has made me worry if I'm having a second one. Hopefully we both have sticky beans, but I have bookmarked this site in case I ever need to know what questions to ask about CPs in the future. It has lots of good info-

https://recurrentearlymiscarriage.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## ladykara

I'm still in !!!! Heart beat found, 6w5d due on 4th of July .... Until my dating scan at 12 weeks this is my EDD for now.. Phewwww x


----------



## ladykara

Welcome homestruck.... So sorry to hear about your past losses... This one will be a sticky one !!!! Xx


----------



## girlinyork

So pleased for you Kara :)
I've got moderate cramping :/ I'm worried


----------



## Lumen000

Welcome homestruck!! Congrats on your BFP... Thanks GirlinYork...this worry is horrible but I feel alot better now and hubby was really understanding this morning...Im totally knackered now though as Im just home so I think Ill go for a little nap...and try to stop being such a Debbie downer...I just need to have plenty of PMA... x x x x x x 

:dust:


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies,

Thank you so much for the warm welcome! Mackjess, sorry to hear about the bleeding scare, but I think you're right to listen to the OPs - it does sound like IB, and your symptoms seem just perfect! Or EDDs are 1 day apart. Yay! I so pray that we can go on this journey together...the whole way through! :hugs: thank you for the website info :)

Ladykara, CONGRATS on hearing the heartbeat! That is awesome sweetie! I'm so happy for you, what a relief it must be! :happydance:

TBH, I'm not sure what I want to do this pregnancy re: betas and ultrasounds. I had super close monitoring in my last pregnancy and it honesty turned me into a wreck. This is the first pregnancy I will be going through with my fertility specialist (instead of my GP) so I suppose I will have to see what he says. I will probably leave a message with his secretary sometime this week to tell him the news. But, I'm thinking I'd honesty prefer to skip the betas and just go with an ultrasound later...maybe even 12 weeks. Like GirlinYork I also have a Doppler and would be fine using that until the scan. :coffee: 

Sigh, so much to think about!


----------



## hopestruck

Girlinyork, don't worry about the cramping! Totally normal. Things are just moving around down there and everythingis stretching to make room for your growing little bean :) I know you know this (;)) but it really does help to hear it from someone else! Don't worry, Hun. :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

It probably is ok. I'm a bit put out though because it's moved into my back which is what happened with my last mc. I'm speaking to my gp about it just in case


----------



## hopestruck

That's a good idea. I think that anything that helps ease our worries is worth doing!

Lumen, enjoy your nap! :)


----------



## Lumen000

I just noticed your cramping post girly....Thats ok I have looked up loads things regarding cramping and it says its just your uterus streching...how bad is the cramp? x x x 

Thinking of your girlinyork x x x


----------



## girlinyork

It's pretty uncomfortable. Enough to get in the way of me doing things :/ I'm trying to rest as much as possible. Got my feet up and oh making me some dinner :)


----------



## mackjess

Girl, I thought I had cramps yesterday, too mild to tell, and today my lower back is killin me! Never get a sore lower back and I know it's a symptom. 

The OB finally called back. She thinks the spotting was the rest of the IB working its way out (I had 3 tiny red dots last Tuesday) and that my HCG and Progesterone look great for me being at 3/4 weeks. I'm going back in now for HCG to make sure it's rising like it should. I was so busy doing a happy dance that they were going to recheck it today that I forgot to ask what it was at Friday. My progesterone was at 19 whatever that means. So now just one more long wait until tomorrow to find out if HCG is doubling. I will feel SO much better then. For now I haven't relaxed enough to feel pregnant. I haven't even told my sister yet, as much as it pains me. Just sharing w/DH and you gals for now. I just can't get my hopes up yet unless tomorrow brings good news.


----------



## Lumen000

girlinyork said:


> It's pretty uncomfortable. Enough to get in the way of me doing things :/ I'm trying to rest as much as possible. Got my feet up and oh making me some dinner :)

Well you just enjoy the rest mrs..get you feet up and let your OH ran after you for a bit....after dinner you could watch a wee movie and get yourself some choccies :D 


:hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Cramps fairly mild now. Seeing gp tomorrow and going to ask for a reassurance scan


----------



## Lumen000

At least they have eased off, thats good to hear. Still rest and make the most of your OH tonight x xx


----------



## girlinyork

I'm resting up with big bang theory :) so relieved cramps have eased. I thought it was curtains for a moment there


----------



## hopestruck

Mackjess, yay for your awesome beta + progesterone results! :happydance: will kmfx for a beautiful doubling time tomorrow :)

GirlinYork, glad the cramps have simmered down a bit :hugs:


----------



## Lumen000

relax and enjoy Girlinyork x 

:dust:

xxx


----------



## mackjess

thanks everyone. girl, keep us posted. everything crossed for you.


----------



## ladykara

GIY- go to bed honey, but we all know mild cramps are common, they say cramping with bleeding is not always a good sign but I personally know that's rubbish too because I had cramps and major bleeding with Paige and she was fine... Bleeding, cramps can be bad but it can also mean nothing.. It's a roller coaster and its stressful going through it.. Times that by 10 when you have already suffered a MC and it doubles with every pregnancy.


I have a very annoying 14 year old who right now I want to sell on eBay !!! My sickness is coming back too, may go and puke in the loo just to get 5 mins of peace !!!! X


----------



## girlinyork

Thanks everyone :) hopefully my gp will let me go for a scan. I'm there at 2.20 tomorrow so I'll let you know what he says :)


----------



## ladykara

How do you feel this morning ?? X


----------



## girlinyork

No more cramping but all my symptoms mild. Going to gp to ask for a scan. Last nights pains were very bad and I want it investigated. OH tried to reassure me by saying - don't worry, you're still looking fat. Nice.


----------



## Lumen000

I hope everything is ok. I phoned the pregnancy support unit this morning to arrange my early scan and I asked about symtoms flunctuating and they said dont worry its totally normal in early pregnancy and so is that cramps...and that I should only get worried if they are accompanied with bleeding...

Take Care GIY Ill be thinking of you and keep us updated x x


----------



## ladykara

That's good the cramping has gone, and yes it's good to get it checked out, my doctor said after 3 MC they give women early scans... But boooooo on your OH cheeky git,..lol x


----------



## flapjack10

Hello girls! Sorry I've been so MIA lately. Hello to all newbies :wave:

I am :sick: I chucked up yesterday morning and since then I have been in a battle not to chuck all the time!

I don't know it I updated you guys, but I had my early scan on Saturday and it was amazing :cloud9: Saw our little bean's heart beating away. They said I had a 3cm cyst, but it might be pg related and they'll keep an eye on it. Have my next scan on 3rd Dec, which feels aaaages away, but I'm going on holiday next week! :dance:

Lots of sticky thoughts to all you girls! :dust:


----------



## girlinyork

Yay flapjack. So pleased for you. My gp has sent off for an early scan so they should write to me about that asap. Can't wait now.


----------



## ladykara

That's fab flapjack, congrats but sorry to hear ms has hit u x

GIY glad he had referred you for scan, it should put your mind at rest x


----------



## girlinyork

I want my ms back lol.


----------



## flapjack10

Ooooooh I'm sure it'll be back with avengance! Mine keeps going away, but then bam - it's back!

xxx


----------



## ladykara

Mine isn't all day now, it's just evenings .. But. Sickness will come and go, after so many weeks the hcg keels increase after 90 days, it's that sudden increase which makes it worse... U will feel better once you have your scan...I now know that's symptoms going isn't always a bad thing x


----------



## mackjess

Yay for getting an early scan. When do you think it will get set up? I've been nauseous about 4 times since was PG, it's not an every day thing so I hope that helps.

Congrats Flapjack on the scan. I can't WAIT til I get to hear the HB. I know I'll feel so much better then.

Waiting waiting waiting on my HCG to see if it doubled. Yesterday they called me back at noon, it's now 11:15, and I promise I have gotten NO work done during the wait. LOL.


----------



## girlinyork

Hopefully I'll be scanned by the end of the week.

Waiting (im)patiently for your hcg results. Bet they'll be great :)


----------



## mackjess

Right now I'm really terrified. They called me with my HCG results about 11:30 yesterday. It's now 12:30 but no news. Called into the office, they said the results are back but the doctor needs to sign off on them before they can tell me. I am about to start crying. I'm so scared them taking longer means something bad.


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: don't cry. They did that with my chromosome results and everything was fine. I'm sure your hcg is fine and healthy :) but the results won't mean anything to the receptionist. The doc needs to look at them and make sense of them for her x


----------



## mackjess

HCG was 30 on Friday and 232 on Monday. If I wasn't knocked up and afraid of injuring myself or other I would do cartwheels! That is a doubling time of 25 hours.


----------



## girlinyork

Knew it would be fine. You have a beautiful and healthy bean in there :)


----------



## mackjess

The doctor was busy, so the nurse took pity on me knowing I was waiting. She was like, the doctor hasn't signed off on these yet so I'm not supposed to tell you, but I wanted to call and tell you anyway they look great. LOL. thank god for her, I was about to go nuts. I better act surprised when the doc calls to go over my do's/dont's and when to sched my first appt.


----------



## girlinyork

Yay for the kind nurse :) I'm really happy for you! I bet this one is a sticky one for sure :) x


----------



## hopestruck

Mackjess - thank goodness for the kind nurse!!! I hate all the bureaucracy that comes with seeing a doctor! Glad to hear your #s look great :) 

GIY - how are you feeling today? Did you schedule your early scan? (sorry if i missed that)

Flapjack - nice to meet you!

Well AFM, I was feeling sick yesterday, but not so much today. However, my bbs are definitely realizing I'm pregnant! :haha: 
I was stupid though, and took another wondfo this morning :wacko:. It was the same darkness as yesterday's test, which of course has me all freaked out now that I'm not progressing properly. :cry:


----------



## girlinyork

Hopestruclk, once you get to a certain point your hormone becomes so high the test won't get darker because it can't register it. It happened at 5wks for me and 6 for Kara x


----------



## mackjess

It took awhile for me to see changes on the wondfo's. I saw the difference on my first response.


----------



## mackjess

Although the wondfo was the ONLY one I got the faint positive on last Wednesday. The other ones looked blank until Thursday. The Wondfo didn't get a little darker until Friday, and again on Sunday I finally got a decent. But day to day, they didn't change much. (i'm nuts, I had 3 brands of tests) So I think they are reliable, but maybe since the materials are cheaper so they don't show the changes as much.


----------



## hopestruck

Mackjess, those numbers are AWESOME! I *pray* that mine will be even slightly as close! (though as i said I am likely avoiding the betas...haha)

GIY - I don't think that's the case with me yet, since I only got my first faint + a few days ago! I have done a lot of reading though and apparently wondfos are kind of crappy at reading slight increases that happen from day to day, and that you are better off looking at the darkening trend over several days rather from one day to the next! Fingers crossed for a darker test tomorrow.


----------



## hopestruck

mackjess said:


> Although the wondfo was the ONLY one I got the faint positive on last Wednesday. The other ones looked blank until Thursday. The Wondfo didn't get a little darker until Friday, and again on Sunday I finally got a decent. But day to day, they didn't change much. (i'm nuts, I had 3 brands of tests) So I think they are reliable, but maybe since the materials are cheaper so they don't show the changes as much.

Oh Mackjess that just made me feel a million times better! Thank you :hugs:

Here is my progression so far. What do you guys think? *honestly* :shrug: ETA: the 10dpo test was neg. I just threw it in there to compare :)


----------



## girlinyork

Your progression looks like mine did :) I'll get your ticker up tomorrow by the way. My left arm is limp and useless after my flu jab :(


----------



## hopestruck

GIY - I will take that as a good sign! :happydance: Haha. No rush on it!!!


----------



## nevergivingup

hopestruck said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> although the wondfo was the only one i got the faint positive on last wednesday. The other ones looked blank until thursday. The wondfo didn't get a little darker until friday, and again on sunday i finally got a decent. But day to day, they didn't change much. (i'm nuts, i had 3 brands of tests) so i think they are reliable, but maybe since the materials are cheaper so they don't show the changes as much.
> 
> oh mackjess that just made me feel a million times better! Thank you :hugs:
> 
> Here is my progression so far. What do you guys think? *honestly* :shrug: Eta: The 10dpo test was neg. I just threw it in there to compare :)
> 
> View attachment 513973Click to expand...

omg, hopestruck ive been lookin for you, thinkin you was just too busy with wedding and i find you here.....prego, im sooooo excited for you and sooo happy!! And your cake looks delicious!!congrats gurlie, im sooo over the moon for you!!!!!!! H&h 9 months 

hello mackjess!!!


----------



## hopestruck

Awww, Never!!! I miss you girlie!! I am so sorry I haven't updated the other thread. To be honest it is just SO busy now, I can't keep up! :cry: I try and pop in periodically but I really can't remember who's who or what's what...and I don't want to leave anyone out when I do comment...so I have just been avoiding it. Lol. Bad, I know! But yes, here we are, prego again! My RMC appts with the Fertility Specialist all came back clear. So we shall see....

Thanks for your support sweetie :hugs:, and by the way, congrats on making it to V-day! ;)


----------



## mackjess

I think those look great. The second one and the last one look about my progression from Friday to Sunday.


----------



## hopestruck

Thank you Mack :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Just found this blog post and it made me feel heaps better! As you can see in her pics she had a similar progression as mine...seems like not much change between 13-18dpo on her pics. And she went on to have a healthy baby boy! :happydance:

https://fiscafamily.wordpress.com/2011/11/30/pee-sticks/


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks Hopestruck, I can totally understand that ive stop commenting on everyone bc its so many new faces and my dear brain cant keep up. BUt never the less im soo happy for you and the only thing we shall see is that rainbow baby at the end of your 9 months, crying and healthy, have fun ma'am and remember to embrace this pregnancy, you deserved it.


----------



## hopestruck

You are a sweetheart Never, keep in touch!!! :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

mackjess said:


> HCG was 30 on Friday and 232 on Monday. If I wasn't knocked up and afraid of injuring myself or other I would do cartwheels! That is a doubling time of 25 hours.

YAY! :happydance:

*hopestruck* - That progression looks fab! :thumbup:

Hope you're all well!

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Happy 7 weeks flapjack x


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks girlinyork! I've got cramps and lower back pain so of course I'm really paranoid! Typical PARL! 

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Same as me two nights ago. Bet you'll be fine too :)


----------



## flapjack10

Feel a bit better now. Just had some EWCM - maybe that was the cramping? :)

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

If anything was wrong that ewcm would be blood tinged :)


----------



## ladykara

Hey girls hope your all doing well

Jess so happy for you honey, the levels are looking great x

Hopestruck- those tests look fine honey, please don't worry...when you get to a certain time it only doubles every 90 hours... I worried over my tests and everything was fine x

GIY-any cramping today? X

Flapjack- happy 7 weeks x

My sickness is at its worse in the evenings and my 14 year old son asked if I'm pregnant so I told him. He didn't say much but he know about losing the last two so think he knows its not set in stone. X


----------



## girlinyork

No cramping..some ms and my flu jab has made me feel funky but I am ok apart from that :)


----------



## Shashua

flapjack10 said:


> Thanks girlinyork! I've got cramps and lower back pain so of course I'm really paranoid! Typical PARL!
> 
> xxx


flapjack10- I think we are almost exactly the same in our pregnancy weeks/days. I thought cramping was gone for good, and last night they snuck back in. Also had back pain!! Its good to know Im not the only one. 

Do you have a retroverted uterus? I do. I think thats what causes my back pain and cramping to hold on. My uterus is trying to re-align itself for baby bean!


----------



## Shashua

Food aversions are in full swing! I also have nausea on & off all day, but nothing too bad (yet) Havent puked yet either!

I made some delicious chicken salad the other day and had leftovers, everytime I thought about getting it out to eat, I gagged. Blech!! 

Occasionally I still get some mild cramping and back pain. At least once a day, I get this achy/bruised feeling on my left side, where my ovaries are. Ive read that it could be where my egg released and just be sore?? Or possibly a cyst??


----------



## ladykara

There is one thing which makes me want to gag the most when I look at it and that's my cake making shelf.... Just writing this makes me want to throw up !! X


----------



## girlinyork

I bought some parsnip,carrot and beetroot crisps at four weeks because I really fancied them and now just thinking of them makes me wretch. Ergghhhhh I made Chris remove them from the house


----------



## JFG

hello, sorry i've not been on here for a while and i've missed loads! How are you all doing?

flapjack10 - i've had on and off period type cramping too no bleeding though so just hope that all is ok in there 

girlinyork - I've decided to go ahead with flu jab too did you feel ok afterward?

Well i've just been for my first midwife appointment, can't say I feel reassured at all was just a lot of form filling. She checked my bp and my urine and found a trace of nitrates in my urine so is sending it off...hope its ok! Found out my dating scan is xmas eve :dohh: was hoping i'd get an early scan and I know my GP suggested this on the hospital referral form! think i'll wait for the letter to come and maybe give the hospital a ring.


----------



## girlinyork

I feel a little funky but I am resting it off. It's nothing I can't handle :) just a bit rough round the edges. 

Maybe bypass your mw and ask your gp for a reassurance scan? X


----------



## Shashua

What's a flu jab? I'm lost. Lol. I'm from the States and not familiar with the term....


----------



## girlinyork

Its the flu vaccine. The NHS give them to everyone at risk from complications from flu x


----------



## Shashua

Lol. Ohhhhk. Makes total sense now!! Thanks


----------



## flapjack10

Shashua said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girlinyork! I've got cramps and lower back pain so of course I'm really paranoid! Typical PARL! xxx
> 
> flapjack10- I think we are almost exactly the same in our pregnancy weeks/days. I thought cramping was gone for good, and last night they snuck back in. Also had back pain!! Its good to know Im not the only one.
> 
> Do you have a retroverted uterus? I do. I think thats what causes my back pain and cramping to hold on. My uterus is trying to re-align itself for baby bean!Click to expand...

Oh deffo glad I'm not the only one! I have no idea what kind of uterus I have :haha:! The lady at my six week scan said I had a "good anatomy" though! I do have a cyst on my ovary that is about 3cm though, she said it should be nothing to worry about and is probably pregnancy related.

I have food aversions too, but nothing specific. Normally I'll eat _anything_ but I keep putting my nose up at things. In the morning my hubby will ask what I want for dinner that night and I can't think that far ahead it just makes me queasy!

I thought I'd gone off tea, but then my hubs made one for me and it was ok. It's all very strange, but good! :haha:

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Ergh, tea smells like the bin to me. I've gone off my favourite veggie - broccoli. Just tastes like pennies now :/


----------



## Lumen000

:dust:


----------



## Lumen000

well all you ladies seem to be keeping well so far...I have my scan booked for the 29th. And I have been get a sicky feeling now and again but its mainly at night...I made a lovely dinner last night and just before we sat down to eat it I got a realllly yucky feeling but it passed and I stuffed my face :D Today I am beyond tired but I wont actually sleep...so annoying...oh and my GP said it was best for me to wait untill 12 weeks to get the flu jab...and now im kinna thinking that I should get it sooner x x x


----------



## girlinyork

Why did your gp suggest 12 weeks? Mine said it was safe at any point in pregnancy


----------



## mackjess

I was probably about a week preggers at my flu shot and didn't know it yet.

Waiting for another hcg test, I hate getting needled but I'm glad my ob wants to check again. She is also checking my progesterone again. Going to do my best to be less nervous waiting for the results tomorrow. I think I will be since I was doubling at 25, but hcg is still low so she just wants to make sure it's low because I'm early. So glad I didn't have to ask her to recheck. I'm not due for a scan for a few weeks, and I'd be nervous until then! knowing my hcg is a huge relief. Praying for 6weeks, I only made it to 5 weeks last time.


----------



## hopestruck

Thanks so much everyone for your support. I tested again this morning (ugh, wish I could stop, it's like an addiction!). My wondfo is darker this morning, thank God. It is now almost as dark as the control. 



I still feel low though. Sometimes I just feel like it's never going to happen for me, you know? TTCAL/PAL has been the hardest thing in my life. *sigh*


Anywho....back to you guys :thumbup:

Lumen - congrats on booking your scan! So exciting :) 

Mack - I am POSITIVE you are going to make it past 6 weeks! I have a hunch you are going to make it all the way to full term! :thumbup:

Shashua - nice to meet you! I love your family photo - you look like such a happy bunch! 

Ladykara, Flapjack, GIY - sorry to hear the nausea is hitting you! Funny how your stomach can turn completely! Last night I made a roast chicken. We sat down to eat and I totally scarfed down my dinner...then as soon as I finished I was like, BLECH! Take this chicken AWAY from me! I could not stand to smell or look at it. :wacko:


----------



## Lumen000

no idea GIY...she just said giving my history its better to make sure the pregnancy has progressed a bit :S


----------



## Lumen000

ty hopestruck xxx :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

Lumen - just out of curiosity (as we have had the same # of losses), what tests did you have (assuming you have had some)? Are you on any treatment? I am just on baby aspirin + 400mg prometrium. I am also using Welcome Womb this time around.


----------



## ladykara

Hopestruck- test looks great, I was so addicted to testing, I brought about 30 and used some after I had a d&c to know when my levels have gone down, then the rest after I got pregnant to see them go up, something special to see that line come up And if all goes well this will be my last pregnancy and won't be seeing that line again ... Xx


----------



## hopestruck

Ladykara, thank you! :hugs: Haha, when they are so cheap it's hard not to go crazy with the tests! I hear you...I'll be praying for the both of us this is the last time (at least for a while!) that we'll be going through the testing madness :thumbup:

Well, I just booked my first doc appoint. Usually it takes about 2 weeks to get into see my doctor, but for some reason they had early openings! Going in Monday, Nov. 19 :)


----------



## girlinyork

My gp was shocked at how cheap ic's are! He thought the pound shop tests were cheap lol!

I just drove miles for a big mac. I just had to have one! I scoffed half in minutes then it turned on me. I feel so dirty


----------



## amjon

I met my new OB today. She said I didn't need new bloods as I just had them in May. They did do a clean catch urine, so I guess they're looking for UTI. She referred me to the MFM and also was glad I'm going to the hematologist.


----------



## monro84

Hello everyone.. I am cautiously expecting right now I have had 5 losses and I am on my 6th pregnancy. I am 3 wks 4 days today found out 2 days ago on an IC I am due July 27 2013. I acutally just orded more IC's today hopefully enough to last me to 6 wks so I can get an ultrasound. We have been officially trying since Feb 2011 however Dec 2010 I became pregnant the first time but it was a blighted ovum. I have called each pregnancy since except the one last yr in Aug it was a triplet/ twins (however I knew I was having more then 1 before any US) but I actually had a good feeling about that one until I mc one at 6wks but had a hb on an emergency US afterwards was still happy I still had one until they said the hb was weak and to com back for another US next week. The baby had passed a few days after the prior US. Had induced mc at 8 wks. I found out I had a partial septate uterus that caused the mc so I had that taken care of that Dec. Since had 1 mc in July but that was due to late implantation. 

I would love for you to add a ticker for me I am kinda scared to do it my self. :blush: 

I have 4 milestones to pass

1. NO AF 
2. Heartbeat
3 10 wks 
4. headed into 2nd trimester so I can listen to hb on dopplar:blush:


----------



## girlinyork

Hi monro and welcome :) I'll try and get tickers up tonight. This is the rainbow thread so you've no choice but to have your rainbow baby :hugs:


----------



## amjon

monro84 said:


> Hello everyone.. I am cautiously expecting right now I have had 5 losses and I am on my 6th pregnancy. I am 3 wks 4 days today found out 2 days ago on an IC I am due July 27 2013. I acutally just orded more IC's today hopefully enough to last me to 6 wks so I can get an ultrasound. We have been officially trying since Feb 2011 however Dec 2010 I became pregnant the first time but it was a blighted ovum. I have called each pregnancy since except the one last yr in Aug it was a triplet/ twins (however I knew I was having more then 1 before any US) but I actually had a good feeling about that one until I mc one at 6wks but had a hb on an emergency US afterwards was still happy I still had one until they said the hb was weak and to com back for another US next week. The baby had passed a few days after the prior US. Had induced mc at 8 wks. I found out I had a partial septate uterus that caused the mc so I had that taken care of that Dec. Since had 1 mc in July but that was due to late implantation.
> 
> I would love for you to add a ticker for me I am kinda scared to do it my self. :blush:
> 
> I have 4 milestones to pass
> 
> 1. NO AF
> 2. Heartbeat
> 3 10 wks
> 4. headed into 2nd trimester so I can listen to hb on dopplar:blush:

Will they not prescribe progesterone in some form to help get you past AF's due date? They put me on it as soon as they confirmed BFP. I think AF was coming too as my temp started dropping like it does when AF is on her way.


----------



## monro84

amjon said:


> monro84 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone.. I am cautiously expecting right now I have had 5 losses and I am on my 6th pregnancy. I am 3 wks 4 days today found out 2 days ago on an IC I am due July 27 2013. I acutally just orded more IC's today hopefully enough to last me to 6 wks so I can get an ultrasound. We have been officially trying since Feb 2011 however Dec 2010 I became pregnant the first time but it was a blighted ovum. I have called each pregnancy since except the one last yr in Aug it was a triplet/ twins (however I knew I was having more then 1 before any US) but I actually had a good feeling about that one until I mc one at 6wks but had a hb on an emergency US afterwards was still happy I still had one until they said the hb was weak and to com back for another US next week. The baby had passed a few days after the prior US. Had induced mc at 8 wks. I found out I had a partial septate uterus that caused the mc so I had that taken care of that Dec. Since had 1 mc in July but that was due to late implantation.
> 
> I would love for you to add a ticker for me I am kinda scared to do it my self. :blush:
> 
> I have 4 milestones to pass
> 
> 1. NO AF
> 2. Heartbeat
> 3 10 wks
> 4. headed into 2nd trimester so I can listen to hb on dopplar:blush:
> 
> Will they not prescribe progesterone in some form to help get you past AF's due date? They put me on it as soon as they confirmed BFP. I think AF was coming too as my temp started dropping like it does when AF is on her way.Click to expand...

Well I am not known to have a progestrone problem however they are suppose to check it with my blood work to see if it is good. I had blood work this morning and waiting to here back from them.


----------



## girlinyork

All tickers updated :) Can't wait to update them after dating scans and then choose pink or blue tickers if anyone finds out at the scan what they're having


----------



## monro84

Just got my test results 11dpo
Hcg 22.40
Progestrone 43.96 :shock:

Isn't that kinda high which is good.
When I was pregnant with the twins/triplets my first levels were
Hcg 51.83 @10dpo but I got a positive early at 7dpo so I am 2 days behind where I was.
Progestrone was 33.56


----------



## mackjess

No idea really about the progesterone since I know very little about it, but that is right on track for 11 dpo on the hcg.


----------



## Lumen000

hopestruck said:


> Lumen - just out of curiosity (as we have had the same # of losses), what tests did you have (assuming you have had some)? Are you on any treatment? I am just on baby aspirin + 400mg prometrium. I am also using Welcome Womb this time around.

I got 9 bloods took and I got the Chromosone analysis and hormone levels checked and other things that I cant remember (I know its bad) but they all came back clear so I am not on any meds at the moment oh ye the blood clotting thing was fine too so no need for aspirin either... x


----------



## girlinyork

I was so relieved when the chromosomes came back normal. They came back normal just before my BFP. Great timing.


----------



## Lumen000

and welcome Monro!!!! x x x x

:dust:


----------



## flapjack10

girlinyork said:


> Ergh, tea smells like the bin to me. I've gone off my favourite veggie - broccoli. Just tastes like pennies now :/




girlinyork said:


> My gp was shocked at how cheap ic's are! He thought the pound shop tests were cheap lol!
> 
> I just drove miles for a big mac. I just had to have one! I scoffed half in minutes then it turned on me. I feel so dirty

:rofl:

I was a bit queasy this morning, but it seems to have passed. I'm so hungry alll the time at the moment and I really want a gingerbread latte.

SO STUPID! I was walking down some steps on the way to work and missed the last step, I twisted my ankle and scraped my knees in front of a whole line of cars. Burst out crying in work. It was was such a shock and my ankle hurts...

I hope bean is ok... I'm so stupid, I should have been paying more attention :cry:

Welcome Monro :howdy:

xxx


----------



## amjon

Lumen000 said:


> hopestruck said:
> 
> 
> Lumen - just out of curiosity (as we have had the same # of losses), what tests did you have (assuming you have had some)? Are you on any treatment? I am just on baby aspirin + 400mg prometrium. I am also using Welcome Womb this time around.
> 
> I got 9 bloods took and I got the Chromosone analysis and hormone levels checked and other things that I cant remember (I know its bad) but they all came back clear so I am not on any meds at the moment oh ye the blood clotting thing was fine too so no need for aspirin either... xClick to expand...

There are MANY blood clotting disorders. If they took 9 vials there is no way they've tested for all of them. I've probably had well over 30 vials taken to test for them. They did one series of tests that all came back normal. I went to another doctor that did a whole new series and FVL came back positive.


----------



## Lumen000

Thanks for letting me know amjon I'll keep this in mind :)

GIY ye, that was my big worry too...thanks goodness that one was ok...tests coming back normal can be bitter sweet..you know that its good but then you know you have no idea why you had so many PARL x x


----------



## girlinyork

EPU contacted me. Scanning me tomorrow. I'll be getting there for 9 and then it's first come, first served


----------



## JFG

feeling a bit quesy on and off today and am so hoping its ms i know i am strange to want to feel like cr*p :wacko: and i'm sure i'll regret wishing it on myself if i do get it!

Girlinyork - Yes i'm going to go straight to hospital once I get my letter and ask them if not go back to my GP! Your scan tomorrow how exciting :happydance: bet you can't wait!

Lumen - My midwife also told me that its safe to have during any stage of pregnancy and to have it as soon as possible before the flu starts going around, i'm worried now as booked mine for Monday which will mean i'll only be 7 weeks! 

Welcome monro84 :dust: and i know what you mean about the milestones the weeks are dragging soooooo much!!

Flapjack10 - oh no i hope your ankle is ok, im sure bean is fine. put your feet up later :flower:


----------



## Lumen000

thank JFG xx 

And thats great GIY...best of luck i bet you're excited/nervous ill be praying for you x x


----------



## girlinyork

Excited and terrified. The first viability scan I had, the baby measured nearly a week under size. I just want a hb and it to be the right size and then I'll cool off for a bit :)


----------



## ladykara

GIY- yay to tomorrow's scan, your be fine honey...your be able to relax for a few days once you know all is ok x

Flapjack- ouch ! Bean will be fine, hope your ankle mends soon x


----------



## girlinyork

I'll be 6+4 tomorrow. I knew I was 7+3 first time but bubs was sized 6+4. Coincidences!


----------



## ladykara

Welcome monro, I don't know a lot about progesterone but my last pregnancy my levels were only 15 when she said they should be over 17 at 15dpo, I did take progesterone tablets but it was too late... Your levels sounds really good !! Congrats xx


----------



## hopestruck

Morning ladies - GIY - congrats on getting in for a scan tomorrow! Praying your bubs measures on target tomorrow :flow:



amjon said:


> Lumen000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopestruck said:
> 
> 
> Lumen - just out of curiosity (as we have had the same # of losses), what tests did you have (assuming you have had some)? Are you on any treatment? I am just on baby aspirin + 400mg prometrium. I am also using Welcome Womb this time around.
> 
> I got 9 bloods took and I got the Chromosone analysis and hormone levels checked and other things that I cant remember (I know its bad) but they all came back clear so I am not on any meds at the moment oh ye the blood clotting thing was fine too so no need for aspirin either... xClick to expand...
> 
> There are MANY blood clotting disorders. If they took 9 vials there is no way they've tested for all of them. I've probably had well over 30 vials taken to test for them. They did one series of tests that all came back normal. I went to another doctor that did a whole new series and FVL came back positive.Click to expand...

Yeah, this is interesting (and :hi: again Amjon!!!). I have had about 30 vials taken as well for both blood clotting disorders as well as hormonal and immunological stuff. My fertility specialist is at the point where we also did a few tests for what he considers to be "hokey" (i.e. really controversial stuff). Still nothing. :shrug: Frustrating not have any answers...

Well AFM, I am feeling less and less confident about this pregnancy. My symptoms are very minimal (just sore bbs now) and my tests don't seem to be getting any darker. Just going to wait it out I guess....


----------



## girlinyork

Stop testing. It drove me mad overanalysing my lines and everything seems fine. It's really not a reliable indicator of the health of your pregnancy xx


----------



## hopestruck

girlinyork said:


> Stop testing. It drove me mad overanalysing my lines and everything seems fine. It's really not a reliable indicator of the health of your pregnancy xx

That's the plan. I am throwing in the towel! It is making me :wacko: haha.

I ordered some Detect5 tests, so I may try those out when I get them, but aside from that, NO MORE TESTING. We will see if my doctor wants betas when I see him on Monday.

Thanks :flow:


----------



## girlinyork

Betas would be far more reassuring :)


----------



## hopestruck

Or upsetting! :haha: 

Hope everyone has a great day today!


----------



## monro84

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome 

Flapjack I hope your ankle is better. :flower:

I am having my blood take tomorrow but the orders don't show a progetrerone test on this one so just HCG. I guess I will know something after 5 tomorrow:dohh: Wait they close at 12:30 so I will have to get it done at 8 am. And I might have it back tomorrow :growlmad:


----------



## flapjack10

girlinyork said:


> EPU contacted me. Scanning me tomorrow. I'll be getting there for 9 and then it's first come, first served

Good luck GIY! 

My ankle hurts, but I think I'm ok. So stupid!

Hope you're all ok! This PARL stuff is stressful. 

xxx


----------



## Shashua

So today the nausea is on and off like normal. Consistent food aversions, but heres a question for you all.

Im not OVERLY tired. I do go to bed earlier (9pm ish every night) but the main thing I am experiencing with this pregnancy is this dazed/hazy feeling ALL day long. Like my mind is cloudy. Not like I need to go to bed but I just cant focus. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## mackjess

Flapjack - Who knows HOW I ended up on it, but yesterday while I was reading something about pregnancy on babycenter, I got distracted by a thread on the side. It was stories about ladies that had fallen while pregnant, AND WERE FINE, but they were hilarious stories about it. Lamps were broken, a metal chair BENT, cats were freaked out, small children were landed on, husbands drug to the ground with them, pants were peed, I was laughing so hard I was crying. No beans, animals, DHs or small children were hurt. It was so nice to read funny stories about being prego and everything turning out fine. I highly recommend that over my normal reading about chemical pregnancies and recurrent m/cs. :(

I hope your ankle is better, and from what I read yesterday your bean is sturdier than metal chairs and lamps. Hehe.


----------



## hopestruck

Mack, thank you for sharing - that brought a smile to my face! :rofl:


----------



## girlinyork

Shashua said:


> So today the nausea is on and off like normal. Consistent food aversions, but heres a question for you all.
> 
> Im not OVERLY tired. I do go to bed earlier (9pm ish every night) but the main thing I am experiencing with this pregnancy is this dazed/hazy feeling ALL day long. Like my mind is cloudy. Not like I need to go to bed but I just cant focus. Anyone else experiencing this?

Yep, dr says it's baby brain. Less blood to the head in favour of other parts ;)


----------



## mackjess

Woot Woot. Blood came back good. HCG is still doubling like ka-razy!

My first Appt is 11/29. I will be 6 weeks then so I think they will listen for the heartbeat.


----------



## girlinyork

Yay Jess, so happy for you x


----------



## Lumen000

woop woop jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :dust:


----------



## ladykara

Yay jess that's fab news xx

Shashua- I would say that's baby brain, a lot is going on and it can effect so many different parts of the body x

I still have that sick feeling all the time .... I don't remember what it was like to feel Normal..... It's really getting me down now... I'm suppose to be going out with friends tomorrow evening and I don't think I'll be able to make it x


----------



## Lumen000

I have felt pretty crap today too...I felt really sicky and crazy tired..I have 2 essays due for next week(one on monday) and I haven't started theas hoping to get most done today so I'm starting to get a bit nervous...hopeully I will be better tomorrow! X. X


----------



## mackjess

I've always thought that you couldn't get your hair color if you are pregnant. Then I remembered my stylist has been pregnant and had two babies since I've been going to her. So I googled it and it seems long as it doesn't have ammonia and you are in a well ventilated area it should be ok.. 

What do you ladies think?


----------



## flapjack10

mackjess said:


> Flapjack - Who knows HOW I ended up on it, but yesterday while I was reading something about pregnancy on babycenter, I got distracted by a thread on the side. It was stories about ladies that had fallen while pregnant, AND WERE FINE, but they were hilarious stories about it. Lamps were broken, a metal chair BENT, cats were freaked out, small children were landed on, husbands drug to the ground with them, pants were peed, I was laughing so hard I was crying. No beans, animals, DHs or small children were hurt. It was so nice to read funny stories about being prego and everything turning out fine. I highly recommend that over my normal reading about chemical pregnancies and recurrent m/cs. :(
> 
> I hope your ankle is better, and from what I read yesterday your bean is sturdier than metal chairs and lamps. Hehe.

Thanks Jess! :haha: Makes me feel tons better! YAY for HCG levels! :dance:



Shashua said:


> So today the nausea is on and off like normal. Consistent food aversions, but heres a question for you all.
> 
> Im not OVERLY tired. I do go to bed earlier (9pm ish every night) but the main thing I am experiencing with this pregnancy is this dazed/hazy feeling ALL day long. Like my mind is cloudy. Not like I need to go to bed but I just cant focus. Anyone else experiencing this?

I feel exactly the same! My sickness has subsided a bit, but I feel "hazy" and "lazy" and other words ending in "zy".


Good luck GIY! Thinking of you today!

I have no idea about hair dye, sorry! 

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Just had my scan. Everything smack bang on and perfect. I'll upload a piccie when I get home x


----------



## flapjack10

Hurrah! :dance: Congrats GIY!

xxx


----------



## Lumen000

GIY - Im over the moon for you!! Thats fantastic news and thanks for sharing it...it gives all us ladies the hope that we need...so did you cry :p ? I think I may if things work out...(and if they dont lol)....and did you see your little nean straight away or did you wait untill they found the hb...I want allll the details girly :p x x x x x CONGRATS! :dust:


----------



## girlinyork

I shed a tear lol. They turn the screen away from you until they see a heartbeat. I didn't even need a dildo cam  all done abdominally. I'm so happy. And tired. But mostly happy.


----------



## Lumen000

LMAO!! @Dildo cam loool...Im stealing that one for sure! Ye Im going to say I dont wanna see until there is a hb...I cant wait to see the little bean :) x


----------



## girlinyork

The couple before my didn't get good news :( if somebody gets good news then they come back to the waiting room but the couple before me were taken to a different room and a surgeon followed them in so perhaps an ectopic. I felt so sad for them


----------



## Lumen000

That was have felt horrible GIY...and you feel ike you cant look atht excited...I remember when I when or my 12 week scan and it was a blightedd ovum I marched out of the wee room and couldnt look at the people sitting...it was heart breaking..then going to the scan to make sure everything was gone and hearing a HB in the next room....you know how it feels too obv....but dont let it take your joy....x x x


----------



## ladykara

GIY- that's brilliant news, I'm so happy honey ..... Can't wait to see photo xx

Jess- they only say about not dyeing hair when pregnant because sometimes dye doesn't stick as your hair is different when pregnant, also some say about getting the bleach on skin but non of this is a issue if you have a good hair dresser... Non of my hair dresser friends say its dangerous its just some colours not sticking ... I had highlights put in when I was 12 weeks and the place I had it done all 8 hair dressers said its perfectly safe... Think it's one of those rumours and people think it has to be true because someone told them.x


----------



## girlinyork

I'm so in love with my blobby baby :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







scananon.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lumen000

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww look at the ickle tiny baby!!!!!!!! :D:D ty for uploading..congrats again! x


----------



## flapjack10

Awwwwwwwww look at the BIY (BeaninYork)! How amazing!

Dildo cam - :rofl:


----------



## mackjess

lovely scan pics!


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies!! Would love to join (although I've got a lot of catching up to do!) I'm due July 26th 2013. Only found on on Tuesday. This is my first cycle trying after an ectopic in July xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Hello dolly and welcome :hugs: :) will you be getting scanned soon xx


----------



## monro84

Well not to sure whats gonna happen. The test are darker but not as dark as the should be. I have my test from last time in July and I had 3 betas done then the first was 24 the second was 51 the third was 12. I have test from the first and second beta and have been comparing them well last night I took a test after a 7 hrs hold with nothing to drink. It was hardly dark at all it was as light as my test 2 days ago but then I ttook another test 2 hrs later with something to drink and it was the darkest yet :shrug:. That test was darker compared to the first July beta test but not as dark as the second July beta test. And its about the same darkness as the rest from the day inbetween the betas. I know people say quit testing snd don't judge it by the test there are different dye amounts and other factors that can affect the darkness but by testing up the hcg it has always worked for me in determining if the pregnancy was progressing. And my progestrone was pretty high so if my betas don't come back much higher than before then I am going to say it is a good probability that it is etopic because that is associated with high progesterone when the numbers do not go up much. I really hope I am wrong but I have not been wrong about my pregnancies yet.:cry:


----------



## Shashua

mackjess said:


> I've always thought that you couldn't get your hair color if you are pregnant. Then I remembered my stylist has been pregnant and had two babies since I've been going to her. So I googled it and it seems long as it doesn't have ammonia and you are in a well ventilated area it should be ok..
> 
> What do you ladies think?


I think its perfectly fine. I did my hair while I was pregnant with my DS and he is perfectly healthy. No worries!


----------



## Dollybird

Just been catching up with this thread. It's been eassuring reading that you ladies have all been feeling the same as me! I've got a scan booked in the 3rd of December- should be just over 6 weeks then. Only 2 weeks to wait but I dunno how I'm gonna make it through them! Hoping this wee one is in the right place don't think I could bet losing it. Trying to keep chilled but it so hard not to over analyse every little twinge. Having a lots of cramps , like af on way, but everyone says they are normal. Plus with my ectopic I didn't get cramps just a horrible dull ache so gonna see the cramps as a good sign. 
Anyways despite my nerves I do have a different feeling this time. The last time I knew from my first bfp it wasn't right and I couldn't get excited.. This time I feel better.. Like its a keeper. So fingers crossed!! Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Monro, when is your second beta result? My tests have been crazy - lightening and darkening all over the place since 8dpo but my scan today showed everything perfect.


----------



## monro84

girlinyork said:


> Monro, when is your second beta result? My tests have been crazy - lightening and darkening all over the place since 8dpo but my scan today showed everything perfect.

I just got back from it so hopefully I will have the results by the end of the day or sooner because the RE office closes at 12 or 12:30 on Friday's. I really hope they do not make me wait till mon. They only took betas today no progestrone. 

Oh congrats on your scan that is so great I bet this one is it for you. :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Dollybird the cramps are a great sign :)

Monro, I'd bet my last penny that things are all ok :hugs:


----------



## Lumen000

Welcome Dollybird x x x x :dust:


----------



## Shashua

Sooo happy for you, girlinyork!!! Beautiful scan pics!! Congratulations!!


----------



## monro84

I also just check the portal from the RE's office and the Dr. messaged me the 14th (my first beta) and said he could not wait to see my #'s go up. Then asked if I was on progestrone supplements lol. I told him no but I was suppried it was that high too because it was not that high with the twins/triplets in Aug last yr. I am not sure how often he cks his messages so it might be a while before I hear back from him. I did mention that "I have been having different pains in my lower abdoman around my left ovary area than any of my other pregnancy. They are sharper and make me have to stop what I am doing. Asked if there is a possibliity of etopic if the numbers don't rise like they should or am I just over reacting."


----------



## flapjack10

Welcome Dolly!
:howdy:

xxx


----------



## monro84

Dollybird said:


> Just been catching up with this thread. It's been eassuring reading that you ladies have all been feeling the same as me! I've got a scan booked in the 3rd of December- should be just over 6 weeks then. Only 2 weeks to wait but I dunno how I'm gonna make it through them! Hoping this wee one is in the right place don't think I could bet losing it. Trying to keep chilled but it so hard not to over analyse every little twinge. Having a lots of cramps , like af on way, but everyone says they are normal. Plus with my ectopic I didn't get cramps just a horrible dull ache so gonna see the cramps as a good sign.
> Anyways despite my nerves I do have a different feeling this time. The last time I knew from my first bfp it wasn't right and I couldn't get excited.. This time I feel better.. Like its a keeper. So fingers crossed!! Xxx

Dolly cramps like that are nothing to worry about I have had those to in almost all my pregnancies. Can you not get a scan sooner. I would think they would want you in at 5 wks since you had an etopic. At lesat that is what they do here. GL I bet in those 2 wks you will see you sticky baby and a strong hb. :flower:


----------



## mackjess

Yay Dolly! I'm so happy you hopped on this thread. I love it because we are all so close in due dates that the symptoms are more relatable/comparable? My 6 wk scan is 11/29, and in the words of the little girl in Christmas Vacation, I'm about to sh1t a brick waiting for it to get here. We are so close in our dates! How exciting.

Monroe- Thinking of you and everything crossed. I sooo hope they get back to you before the day with results. It would be torture to wait until Monday. I had to wait last weekend for my results until Monday and almost got sick with worry the morning before they called. And I don't think it was MS since I haven't had that yet and wasn't feeling queasy. I'm going to place some bets with GIY. It can be so hard making something out of every little cramp or twinge we feel in our body. I think we might feel more of them if we have had recent losses, our uterus and parts were just getting adjusted back and now we are preggers again. PAL is a blessing, and a nightmare. Try your best (although I know I would be terrible at it) to relax and take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Well the nurse I spoke to said since I'm feeling ok that she's rather a wee bitty later just so that there's a better chance of me seeing more and hearing a heartbeat.. She said she'd hate to send me away having not seen much. And I kinda get her point. But of course I've to contact them straight away should I have any pain or bleeding and they will scan Me sooner. I'm quite in tune with my body so think ill know. I kinda feel like this one is ok.. Just don't wanna completely trust my feelings on it yet!
Hey mackjess!! Yeh it's fab!! Thanks for pointing me in this direction wat a lovely thread. And you're right it's nice to be able to talk about our pregnancies, the good stuff as well as the worries xxx


----------



## mackjess

MY DH has vacation he has to burn before the end of the year or he will lose it, so he is taking off every Friday til the end of the year. When I was sched my appt, they had Thurs the 29th or Friday the 30th. I was looking at the calendar and must have said the dates out loud, and when I told the nurse the 29th, he started yapping about how he already had Friday off and I glared at him so hard he just stopped mid-word. LOL. Like I'd wait an extra day.


----------



## hopestruck

GIY, what a beautiful scan picture!! Congratulations sweetie :hugs:

Welcome Dollybird! You replied to a former thread I started about signs of ectopic (when i was worried about one in my last preg). So glad you are here, and congratulations on your BFP! I pray this one will be your forever baby :flow:

Flapjack - BIY - hilarious!

Monro - welcome :hi: I have seen you before on the TTC #1 with more than one loss thread... a thread that I have rarely participated in, but stalk all the time! Beach and I had our BFP around the same time this past August. I'm really glad you're here, and hope to get to know you better! Praying we'll both get our rainbows this time...

:hi: and good morning to everyone!


----------



## monro84

Hope--Thanks so much. Yeah I don't keep up with posting as much as I use to. But I still go there it has helped out alot. My last bfp was July but that does not matter I am looking foward to getting to know you better also. :flower: 
I hope these are our sitcky take home babies. [-o&lt;


----------



## monro84

This is message I received from RE's nurse

Your pregnancy levels are rising well. Repeat once again. Thank you

o Return to clinic on Monday Nov 19, 2012 for the following test(s): HCG Beta

But they have not posted the levels on the portal AAAGGGGGHHH:brat:


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi ladies!! I would LOVE to join yall! No one understands what it is like to be pregnant after mutiple losses.... I have lost 2 this year, my latest being a D&C @ 8 weeks in august. Well, I decided no more! and whooopsieee! last week bam BFP. I have an US on monday when i should be about 5 week 3 day. Im terrified, TERRIFIED. as I know it is WAY to early to see anything and all they will say is to come back in a week. Im going crazy..Just not sure if this is the real deal this time

oh im due 07/19/2013! on progesterone 200mg 2x a day and its killing me!! makes me pass out cold!


----------



## hopestruck

Aw, Monro! :hugs: That is great news!! Can you call and ask for the #s??


----------



## mackjess

Monro-that is great news. I didn't ask the last time my OB called to say my numbers were good and scheduled my 6 week appt. They are rising well. That means you are in or near the 48 hour doubling window that they want you to be in. Try not to sweat it. I didn't want to ask because I knew I would obsess over it. My OB went to school a lot longer than I did, I decided to trust her and relax about the numbers. And she didn't volunteer the info so she is probably used to women obsessing about it when they are pregnant after a loss. Try not to worry about it, you got results today that were good. :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Hi Lvn, sorry about your losses. How are you feeling?

I'm thinking July is THE month for healthy and happy babies. :)


----------



## Lumen000

Welcome Lvn :dust:


----------



## monro84

OMG just got my numbers 80.50 they trippled. :shock: 
that is 24.7 hrs doubling time.


----------



## hopestruck

Welcome Lvn! I feel your pain :hugs: we are on the same dose of progesterone! Are your taking yours orally or vaginally? I don't have any side effects :shrug:


----------



## hopestruck

Monro, that is fantastic! Sooo happy for you! :yipee:


----------



## monro84

Thank you thank you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

Welcome lvnmommy. I need to add two tickers tomorrow :)
Monro I am so pleased about your numbers. I knew they'd be fine. :) rainbow baby ahoy!


----------



## mackjess

Yayy Monro!! 

I have a doubling time at 25 hours. I explained to the hubbs before I got the results that they are supposed to double at least every 48hours. After I gave him the update, he kinda motioned at my belly and was like 'does that mean there is more than one in there'. LOL

I made him nervous for a bit about it, but told him my numbers, while doubling fast, seemed too low overall for multiples.


----------



## Dollybird

Monro that's fantastic!  xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

hopestruck said:


> Welcome Lvn! I feel your pain :hugs: we are on the same dose of progesterone! Are your taking yours orally or vaginally? I don't have any side effects :shrug:

Im taking my Orally! you have no side effects from them??? oh mine are terrible, i pass out pretty much as soon as i take them, then wake up in a foggy haze. By the time im out of it, its time for the next dose!! Im thinking of asking for vaginally @ my appointment monday! 

thank you girls so much for the welcome!!! i have everything crossed for my appointment monday!!


----------



## hopestruck

LVnMommy said:


> hopestruck said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Lvn! I feel your pain :hugs: we are on the same dose of progesterone! Are your taking yours orally or vaginally? I don't have any side effects :shrug:
> 
> Im taking my Orally! you have no side effects from them??? oh mine are terrible, i pass out pretty much as soon as i take them, then wake up in a foggy haze. By the time im out of it, its time for the next dose!! Im thinking of asking for vaginally @ my appointment monday!
> 
> thank you girls so much for the welcome!!! i have everything crossed for my appointment monday!!Click to expand...

Definitely ask for the oral version! I've actually heard you can put the oral tabs in there, but it is probably best to see if you can just get the vaginal tabs anyway. No side effects at all, except for the creamy white goop in my panties :haha: I did experience a bit of cramping the first few days I used them, but that could have just as easily been regular cycle stuff/implantation.


----------



## mackjess

Oh boy. The last week and a half, I have had random moments of queasy. Seems to happen at various times, before or after food. Tonight it really hit me after my apple and PB snack. I think morning sickness is going to be here soon. :sick:


----------



## amjon

hopestruck said:


> LVnMommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopestruck said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Lvn! I feel your pain :hugs: we are on the same dose of progesterone! Are your taking yours orally or vaginally? I don't have any side effects :shrug:
> 
> Im taking my Orally! you have no side effects from them??? oh mine are terrible, i pass out pretty much as soon as i take them, then wake up in a foggy haze. By the time im out of it, its time for the next dose!! Im thinking of asking for vaginally @ my appointment monday!
> 
> thank you girls so much for the welcome!!! i have everything crossed for my appointment monday!!Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely ask for the oral version! I've actually heard you can put the oral tabs in there, but it is probably best to see if you can just get the vaginal tabs anyway. No side effects at all, except for the creamy white goop in my panties :haha: I did experience a bit of cramping the first few days I used them, but that could have just as easily been regular cycle stuff/implantation.Click to expand...

I have the oral ones and was told to take them vaginally. I haven't really had any side effects from it that I can pinpoint.


----------



## monro84

GIY-- thank u I hope so. Congrats on a wonderful scan.

Jess-- thank u. What are your numbers. I was pregnant last yr in aug with twins or triplets and my numbers were 10dpo 51.83 prog 33 and 14dpo was 513 but got a positive at 7dpo. I think my doubleing timecwas 21 hrs maybe not but u might have 2 I might have 2 lol. Boy and a girl and I am done.


----------



## mackjess

Boy and a girl in one shot would be awesome! Well a boy at all, I know I will have to keep trying for a boy for DH. My mom had 3 girls before she finally got a boy. LOL. My number went from 9 to 30 to 232 (over 3 days bc of the weekend). I don't know what the most recent one on Wednesday was, that was when my OB called back and said they were still rising and to go ahead and sched my 6wk appt. I didn't ask the results. My doubling time was 25 hours on the 30 to 232 jump.


----------



## girlinyork

My mil doesn't know I'm pregnant but confided in me that she thinks OH's sister is because on Wednesday a psychic told her she had a granddaughter on the way haha! I went - wow, have you asked her? And then hid my face.


----------



## Lumen000

lol GIY...that must have been awkward but thats pretty freaky...when are you going to tell people...we havent told anyone yet...I think Im going to wait unitl things are confirmed at the scan and then we will tell our MIL's and then wait for a bit to tell anyone else.....


----------



## girlinyork

We'll tell the mother in law at 8 weeks and everyone else at 12 weeks. Only my mum, oh and best friend know at the moment.


----------



## ladykara

GIY- amazing an photos... Hun !!! X

Welcome dollybird x
Welcome lvnmommy x

Monro- is it like a stretching sharpe Pain ? Because these are normal.... Wicked news honey on the levels x

Jess- don't wish MS on anyone but when you have suffered a loss beforehand its reassuring x

Be wicked to have some twins in the group !!! My night out for dinner went well, felt dizzy but it soon passed think being out doing something helped the sickness, but it come back about a hour after being home. Xx


----------



## Lumen000

I have been feeling really really crap the past few days...I havent actually been sick but the sicky feeling comes and goes and this instant tiredness is getting beyond a joke...I really hope this pregnancy is ok and it isnt a blighted ovum again because I got the same symtoms for that..infact I think I even felt worse :s xxx


----------



## girlinyork

You can't really compare to the blighted ovum because the body reads it as a normal pregnancy :)


----------



## monro84

mackjess said:


> Boy and a girl in one shot would be awesome! Well a boy at all, I know I will have to keep trying for a boy for DH. My mom had 3 girls before she finally got a boy. LOL. My number went from 9 to 30 to 232 (over 3 days bc of the weekend). I don't know what the most recent one on Wednesday was, that was when my OB called back and said they were still rising and to go ahead and sched my 6wk appt. I didn't ask the results. My doubling time was 25 hours on the 30 to 232 jump.

Oh wow u might have a few in there then:winkwink:


----------



## monro84

Lady--thank you. The pains are sharp but not streaching its not bad any more maybe it was implantation cramps though never had them that bad before. It kinda feels like o pains x 10. Like my left ovary was put inn vice grips and squeezed.


----------



## monro84

Lumen000 said:


> I have been feeling really really crap the past few days...I havent actually been sick but the sicky feeling comes and goes and this instant tiredness is getting beyond a joke...I really hope this pregnancy is ok and it isnt a blighted ovum again because I got the same symtoms for that..infact I think I even felt worse :s xxx

Actuall my numbers were really high with the bo so maybe u were sicker because of the higher hcg in the bo. Can't wait to see pics of your litte bean


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Hope u are all well. I'm working today and absolutely shattered.. Not had a proper nights sleep in over a week- which I think is all down to the pregnancy. Felt a bit uncomfortable on my old ectopic side today but it wasn't as bad as when I had the ectopic and seems to have gone now so trying not to worry. Cramps still there but easing a bit too. Well it was my af due date yesterday an it's come and gone without incident so feel I can relax a bit- with my ectopic I bled heavily around my af due date. 
As for telling peeps- I've told my parents and sisters, hubby (obviously) and patents In law. They were all brilliant support the last time and if the same happened again I'd tell them so I figure I might as well have their support and understanding right from the start. 
Xxx


----------



## mackjess

I've told my sister, my 2 best friends, my dh. And two ladies at work. One lady at work is like my grandma, I even call her Grammy lady and we are very close. the other lady is kind of our lead and handles the scheduling and vacation request, etc. we really aren't that close, we get along fine but different personalities or whatever if it's non work we had nothing to talk about. last time I was prego, I tested at work and I was so shocked by the bfp I just blurted out to her. when I had the mc she was so wonderfully supportive and I was really surprised. same thing happened with her first baby before she had her son and daughter. I think she probably helped me the most, so she was actually the first person I told after dh. that and I had to request to leave early to have it confirmed at the ob. lol. And she has been so sweet and checking on me the last week. funny how a loss can forge a new friendship with someone I've known for years.

we have our first scan in two weeks. I can't decide if we will tell the in laws then, or tell both families together at xmas eve since both of our families get together at my aunt's. I seriously have the world's best inlaws, and they are a small bunch so my huge family has pulled them right in.

we were actually traveling with dh' parents to see the aunts, uncles, and cousins when I mc before. fun vacation there! and I'm really close to his mom. we were barely dating when she had heard my mom had died the year before, and said oh well you need a mother. She has worried about me and loved me since then, even though she still took awhile to decide if I was good enough for her son. lol. I'd love to tell them at thanksgiving, but want to wait to hear the heartbeat. I have a feeling I might cave and tell them sooner than xmas. They were so sad about the mc before though that I'll feel bad if I tell them too early and they have to go through that again.


----------



## Lumen000

I tell you what ladies I am feeling so so so bloated today...is anyones elses tummy portruding? Im no skinny minny, im average size but I really feel like my tummy feels and looks huge, and its waay too early for that..x x x


----------



## mackjess

My belly has a nice little pooch too! And I'm average sized. I think your muscles start relaxing or something. I did the elliptical and some core work today. I'm also going to do prenatal yoga twice a week after turkey day. I'm hoping that will help. I want to hold off on buy maternity clothes as long as possible, so hopefully I won't need much for winter.


----------



## Dollybird

Aw I can totally relate to the early bloat.. My jeans feel right already! Got a long weekend booked for December with a group of friends down in Essex (they don't know I'm preg) and I'm gonna feel like a monster next to them! 
Was wondering how u ladies tummys are fairing? Mines is mega sensitive.. Lots of nausea and even having to be sick every now and them.. Seems to be when I eat anything spicey or fatty. Always had a sensitive tum as I have ibs but its even worse now! Not that I'm complaining ill take all the nausea in the world if I get a baby at the end of it  xxx


----------



## Lumen000

Well thats what I was going to say...quite simply I feel fat lol...I bought winter leggings the other day because my jeans(UK size 12) and really pinching me...and I unbutton them at every oppertunity...regarding sickness...I havent actually been sick but the sicky feeling really comes and goes...xxx


----------



## Dollybird

I feel like my symptoms are worse at night.. My bbs are always sore but seem to be most sore at night.. They were agony when I got up this morning but not so bad now.. Weird how symptoms come in waves like that eh xxx


----------



## Lumen000

Dolly I was going to say that but Im the total opposite...it hink it was last week when I got up and I felt sick with worry and could have cried because my BB's were hardly tender...later on the tenderness came back and the same happened the next morning...and Iwas worried again but now Im used to it...in the morning my BB's and not that sore ad the get worse through out the day and the get tender in different ways...sometimes it nips others its the actual boob area... crazy how your body does that...I have had a chicken and Mushroon potnoodle for breakt 2 mornings in a row too lol...and if you knew me you would know that was strange as I make everything from scratch and never have that kind of food in the house...I actually had to ask hubby to get them for my...its all I can face really...:D


----------



## Lumen000

at that time of day anyways...


----------



## Dollybird

I've just totally freaked myself out by reading an article on molar prgnancy :-( took another frer today cause I had one left an the result line came up before the control line and is darker than the control.. I'm 16dpo.. Do u think that's normal?? I'm all stressing now incase my hcg is too high for this stage.. Stupid I know... Argh I should never be allowed near google!!! Xxx


----------



## Lumen000

Try not to freak out...I freak out all the time and it does nobody any good most of all yourself...you got a scan organised yet? x


----------



## Lumen000

oh and where in scotland are you....Im in Edinburgh...


----------



## Dollybird

I'm Edinburgh too  got a scan booked for the 3rd of December at the early pregnancy unit.. Only 2 weeks away but seems forever.. Gonna have to keep myself away from google. What about u have u a scan booked? Xxx


----------



## Lumen000

Aye, I have a scan at the EPU at the RI on the 29th...Scotland is tiny eh lol I love the early pregnancy unit there...each time Ive been in they have been so good...x Although I wouldnt mind not seeing them again after my scan lol x


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh they re brilliant aren't they? They were so kind to me when I had my ectopic and always had time to listen to me. But I'm same as u I hope that my scan is the last I have to see them!! Aw I'm such a worrier I wish I could just go to sleep today and wake up the day of my scan! Just want this two weeks to fly! Xxx


----------



## ladykara

I have put on 6lbs !!!! I feel fat and yuck, nothing fits, I can feel the extra weight when I walk.... It's awful and I'm very depressed about it .... Was hoping to hide it from work but I look about 7 months pregnant already... I have a week to try to lose the weight so I can still fit in my work trousers !!! X


----------



## Lumen000

Ye me too....I have tones of things to do next week so im hopeing to will pass quicker(and It things that I really really dont want to do lol) I phoned up for my early scan at on Tue and they were great as usual...very sympathetic...theres only a few days between our scans :D I cant wait to find out if somethings actually there (previously had a blighted ovum) so thats my main worry x


----------



## Lumen000

Ladykara - I am not stepping on those scales...I dont want to feel anymore horrible than I already do...if this pregnancy works out I would be quite happy to get a bit fat...:D


----------



## Dollybird

Wow lady I'm totally not brave enough for scales I salute you! Lol. I feel like I've put on about 3 stone already. And today I can't stop eating!!! Have eaten already - two slices of toast, a egg macmuffin, a hash brown, and a packet on crisps!! And I'm still hungry!!! 

Aw lumen sorry to hear about your previous loss. When did u find out it was that?? It's good to keep busy I'm gonna get loads of stuff done that I've been putting off in my days off work.. This is worse than the tww!! Xxx


----------



## Lumen000

It was at 12 and a half weeks....but dont let that worry you ...I have a very good feeling about this thread ;) x x x


----------



## LVnMommy

@Lumen I also had a BO and that is the thing I am so terrified of!! its so heartbreaking seeing nothing there, I go tomorrow for my scan... wish me luck I will be about 5 wk 3 day..


----------



## amjon

Our second was a MMC that died right around our first scan at 6 weeks. I have refused a scan up to now. I'm so nervous for when we do have one.


----------



## Lumen000

best of luck with your scans lvn and amjon!! :dust:


----------



## girlinyork

Goodness, this thread moves fast. I've finally put up lvnmommy and dollybird's tickers lol

I'll have to catch up with the thread when I stop feeling so rotten. Really sicky day today. 7 weeks tomorrow for me :) Blueberry day - yay!


----------



## bethneebabe

Hey ladies! I'm really freaking out. Last night I had some brown discharge before bed. This is how my last MC started. During the night I was very sick and threw up 3 times but I feel like my breasts aren't as sore and I am terrified of losing the LO. Anyone else going through this?


----------



## girlinyork

Has the brown discharge stopped? X


----------



## mackjess

bethneebabe - I had brown discharge for about 1 1/2 days about a week after I got my BFP. I didn't have cramps or any other symptoms. My OB said brown was OK since it stopped, and that it was probably old implantation blood that finally worked it's way out. FX for you and let us know how you are doing. Also, my breast tenderness comes and goes. Yesterday, thank heavens, I had a day off of them hurting. Today I woke up and immediately had to go put on a bra on because they were KILLING me. Try to stay calm and put in a call to you Dr if they have an on call.


So yesterday I exercised for the first time since I was prego. I am terrified of everything, but guess what. Nothing happened. I did elliptical, some weights, crunches and core work. I felt wonderful after. I think I am going to do a little more elliptical today. It's at such a low intensity that I'm barely getting sweaty so I don't see the harm. I'll take a break from the weights even though I did the lowest on those too. I am already getting neck fat and back fat. OMG. lol.

Tomorrow starts 5 weeks. I'm so scared. My m/c was in the 5 weeks last time. I wish I could go to bed and wake up and it be 11/29 for my scan so I could hear my baby's heartbeat.


----------



## Lumen000

Congrats on your wee blueberry GIY....

Beth- if its brown its old blood at this time it could be bits of a IB...I know no matter what we say you'll still be freaking so just have plenty of rest and relax and let the mw know whats happening ... :hugs:


----------



## bethneebabe

Thanks everyone for the encouragement. The spotting stopped pretty shortly after it started so I should be happy but I just feel gutted. My breasts are starting to feel sore again but my back hurts. I'm thinking it's from all of the MS last night/this morning. Nothing bad just achy. DH is trying to keep me positive but I feel so defeated. It sounds like I may be overreacting a bit. It's hard because it was almost at this exact same time that I miscarried in August so I was on high alert anyways. Ugh. I'll keep you ladies updated!


----------



## girlinyork

The sickness and the sore boobs are a really good sign though :hugs: are you seeing a doctor soon? x


----------



## Dollybird

Beth the others are right symptoms do come and go.. That worried me at first too but I've gotten used to it now. And it most likely is old blood, as long as its not ongoing, or become fresh, and as long as you're not sore, then it's normal. Try not to worry to much. :hugs:
Girlinyork hope u feel better soon! I seem to feel not ba in the morning but be evening I feel crap. Working nightshifts all next week dunno how I'm gonna cope! 
Mackjess it's always hard getting past milestones like that, I know ill find it hard to relax until I'm past 6 weeks (who am I kidding I think ill find it hard to relax until I've given birth!) but I'm sure all will be fine. I have a good feeling about your bean. I am desperate for my scan too. Will be a great relief just to see everything's alright in there. Xxx


----------



## bethneebabe

girlinyork said:


> The sickness and the sore boobs are a really good sign though :hugs: are you seeing a doctor soon? x

I am not due to see the doctor again for a week for my 7 week ultra sound. I'm planning on calling them tomorrow to see what they say. My morning sickness has calmed down so hopefully I can get some sleep now.


----------



## hopestruck

Hi ladies,

Well I just wanted to update you... I think I am having a chemical :( I haven't started bleeding or anything, but we went out yesterday and I got another FRER...just wasn't feeling right about this pregnancy (despite tons of symptoms :huh:)...and sure enough, it was really faint :( Still a line, but it was definitely lighter than the ones I took on Wednesday and Thursday. I'm guessing my HCG is less than 50 now... so I will probably start to bleed within a few days. I stopped the progesterone last night too - no point in continuing.

Sooo, that's that. Definitely a bummer, but to be totally honest I am *glad* that it's happening (hopefully) sooner rather than later. Nothing worse than having your hopes built up for weeks to find out it wasn't going to happen (which has been the case with all of my other pregnancies - didn't M/C until 6.5 weeks or later). With any luck it will be over within the next few days and I can move on and go for my HSG. To be honest I'm surprised I haven't had a chemical yet, given how quickly and frequently we get pregnant. :shrug: Maybe next time...

Anyway, it was lovely to meet you all, and best of luck with your pregnancies. :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

So sorry hopestruck! I won't count you out though until it's confirmed as it could've just been a dodgy test. Please please please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## hopestruck

I will :) Thanks lady :flow:


----------



## Dollybird

Hopestruck could it not be the hook effect? One of the b&b girls has a thread about it in the pregnancy test section. Xxx


----------



## hopestruck

Dolly - definitely not, unfortunately. My tests never got as dark as the control line, so I know my betas weren't very high. I have an appt with my GP tomorrow, and I have a feeling he will request a beta to confirm low #s. So we'll see. But I am confident it isn't the hook effect, unfortunately :)


----------



## girlinyork

I've got my fingers crossed tightly for good news :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Aw ok :-( well hope tomorrow brings better news for u xxx


----------



## hopestruck

Thank you both. I think it's pretty clear what's happening though. Like I said, I am just glad that it's not dragging out longer than necessary. 

Thanks for your support :hugs:


----------



## Lumen000

Best of luck hopestruck x x x x :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

Hopestruck- sending you massive hugs honey... I know what it's like to have that feeling but I'm still holding hope for you honey x


----------



## mackjess

Well, Thursday I wore one of my usual button up shirts to work. Friday I didn't because it's casual day. Today, my shirt won't button across my bbs! Like NOT EVEN close, inches from closing. OMG. Thank goodness for vests. I was feeling kinda bad that I gained 4lbs already (I'm already a little chubby so the doc only wants me to gain 11-25lbs thru the whole thing and the closer to 11 the better) but now I don't since apparently it's all bbs. Holy crappers. I am glad I'm off work the rest of the week. I don't want to buy maternity clothes yet, so I'm going to hit the clearance racks for some Petite XL shirts that will hopefully fit the bbs but not look huge on me since I'm so short. I want to apply for a promotion coming up, so the longer I hide the pregnancy at work the better. Obviously they can't hold that against me, but the job I want is going to require a lot of commitment so I don't want that in the back of their minds while interviewing me. And if the job doesn't get posted until March or something (I'm gov't and we have some budget issues so it could take awhile) at least by me keeping it under wraps longer they'll know I don't have a one tracked baby brain going on by not making a big deal out of it. Seriously can't believe I just lost half a rack of dress shirts in 4 days though! This is going to be tougher than I thought.

Hopestruck - you've been in my thoughts all weekend. How are you doing?


----------



## girlinyork

I know what you mean Jess. I can't fit my boobs and belly into my tops. 

Hopestruck, any update? :hugs:


----------



## JFG

girlinyork said:


> Just had my scan. Everything smack bang on and perfect. I'll upload a piccie when I get home x

So happy for you :happydance: and what a lovely piccie! 

The hospital won't give me an early scan so i'm having a private one on Friday I just can't wait until 12 weeks and it's booked on xmas eve so could make or break my xmas!


----------



## JFG

Dollybird said:


> Hey ladies!! Would love to join (although I've got a lot of catching up to do!) I'm due July 26th 2013. Only found on on Tuesday. This is my first cycle trying after an ectopic in July xxx

Congrats and welcome Dolly :wave:


----------



## Dollybird

So I've had a bit of an eventful day :-/ last night woke with really bad pain low in my right side.. It's passed after a few seconds but was enough to freak me out. Phoned the early pregnancy unit and the got me to come in for bloods. I'm 17dpo (4weeks3days) and hcg 830. Going back Wednesday for more bloods to see if I'm progressing. Not really had any pain and such today but a few wee twinges in my right. Praying its not another ectopic. Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Goodness Dolly, I hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## JFG

congrats and welcome LVnMommy 

Great news Monro84 

Hopestruck - so sorry to hear that hunny hope it was just a dodgy test big hugs!

Dolly - hope everything is ok, are you going to have a scan?


----------



## Lumen000

Good luck dolly x x x x x


----------



## Dollybird

Still too early for a scan they tell me.. So more bloods wed and we'll take it from there. Hoping they double. From what I've read I think 830 hcg is fairly good for 17dpo, and my last preg my numbers never got past 200 so in some ways it's reassuring xxx


----------



## Lumen000

Im sure it will be fine Dolly... :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Dollybird said:


> Still too early for a scan they tell me.. So more bloods wed and we'll take it from there. Hoping they double. From what I've read I think 830 hcg is fairly good for 17dpo, and my last preg my numbers never got past 200 so in some ways it's reassuring xxx


Dolly, I was at 928 at 17dpo, so I think you are doing great. They must be doubling at a very good rate to get that high, you only start at 25 to get your BFP. It could be that your body is getting back to normal after the ectopic and metformin, and now being successfully sticky bean preggers, that you are feeling a lot going on. They also say you are more sensitive after you've been pregnant before. I know they mean that if you've carried to term you feel stuff sooner the second time, but I feel that still applies after a loss even if it was early. I know I am more tuned in to every little feeling/flutter I have because of what I've been through.


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks mackjess I know you're right. And the nurse at the early pregnancy unit was quite reassuring. Have u had any more bloods done or did you leave it at that? Did they say your levels where good? Xxx


----------



## mackjess

I went from 9 to 30 to 236 to 928. So after she saw they were doubling, and high enough not to be ectopic or chemical again, that's that. Just waiting for 11/29 to hurry up and get here for my scan!


----------



## LVnMommy

My scan is in 2 hours!! hoping for some good news:)


----------



## girlinyork

Good luck xx


----------



## Dollybird

Good luck!!  xxx


----------



## monro84

Hope-- I'm so sorry hopeing eveything will be ok. :hugs:

Dolly -- Those numbers seem great for 17dpo. 

JFG-- Thank you. 

Lvnmommy--KUP GL with scan

AFM--Just got my 3rd hcg done probably will not have the results till after 5. This is the 3rd day so if they are doubling it should be 200 or more. 
I talked to my RE been having pains in my left side he said its to early for etopic symptoms but he said that if I wanted to get an ultrasound I could. I am scheduled for one for wed. I will only be 4 wks 4 days. I have had one at the ER a little earlier than that before but it was a BO.


----------



## Lumen000

Goog luck LVN and Mackjess your scan is on the same day as me!! x


----------



## mackjess

Scan buddies! I don't know about you, but I seriously don't know how I'm going to make it until next Thursday!!


----------



## A1983

Hey ladies, may I join? I'm 4 weeks and 4 days today  sounds (and is) sooo early!! Wish I could also wake up in 3 weeks time for my scan! I'm feeling nauseous on&off during day, cramping very mildly for a few seconds here and there and boobs only sore at sides when press atm-it's weird as my betas are much higher (1, 124 at 4 weeks) than my last pregnancy but with that one my boobs killed and no nausea til 6 weeks! Im also fetting some left sided pain which dr thinks is bowel/lifanents, it comes and goes like sharp twinges and sometimes radiates to my left hip-anyone had this? I had a bo diagnosed at my 8 week scan. 

Also has anyone had any anxiety during the night? I wake about 5am with stomach churning :-( x


----------



## Lumen000

Welcome A1983 :hugs:

Yeah I know Mackjess...but the good thing is i have 2 essays to do for friday(mature student) and this weekend my brothers are coming over to paint so I I think after that time will fly in ...Hopefully! x x x


----------



## girlinyork

Hello A :) Welcome. What's your EDD and I'll make you a ticker.

I was thinking this group needs a signature banner. Anyone here know how to do creative graphical stuff?


----------



## Shashua

A1983 said:


> Hey ladies, may I join? I'm 4 weeks and 4 days today  sounds (and is) sooo early!! Wish I could also wake up in 3 weeks time for my scan! I'm feeling nauseous on&off during day, cramping very mildly for a few seconds here and there and boobs only sore at sides when press atm-it's weird as my betas are much higher (1, 124 at 4 weeks) than my last pregnancy but with that one my boobs killed and no nausea til 6 weeks! Im also fetting some left sided pain which dr thinks is bowel/lifanents, it comes and goes like sharp twinges and sometimes radiates to my left hip-anyone had this? I had a bo diagnosed at my 8 week scan.
> 
> Also has anyone had any anxiety during the night? I wake about 5am with stomach churning :-( x


Ive experienced all of the above! I think its totally normal!


----------



## Shashua

I was in SO MUCH pain last night ladies!! After freaking out and researching the net/message boards, I narrowed it down to extremely horrible GAS pains. It was all concentrated on the left side of my stomach. Every day I feel so bloated/gassy/nauseated....well, last night it came to a head. Worst pain ever. Anyone else experienced this???

Tried a hot bath and some Gas X and finally got a little relief, enough to go to sleep. Woke up this morning and my side is literally sore from where I had sharp pains last night. I do NOT want to repeat that again anytime soon!!

Plus, my house is disgusting! I dont have any energy to clean and I feel like a horrible mom to my 4 y/o son because I just lay around all day. Ah. 

Two days until my scan and I am freaking OUT! :wacko: I read my diary when I was pregnant with my DS, and I was much sicker then. And more tired. So, of course Im over-analyzing that and worrying myself. (Thinking of the worse possible outcome on Wed) Im so nervous....


----------



## girlinyork

If you feel different then this must be a DD :)


----------



## Shashua

girlinyork said:


> If you feel different then this must be a DD :)

I just want a healthy baby!! (But having a DD would be amazing!!!!)


----------



## parisprincess

Can I join too? :cloud9:

DH and I lost our first bean this year in January and we found out last week that we're pregnant again!

Hoping and praying that it's a super sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## monro84

Hello bump buddy good to see you over here:winkwink:


----------



## parisprincess

monro84 said:


> Hello bump buddy good to see you over here:winkwink:

monro!! :hugs: both getting our rainbows :thumbup:


----------



## monro84

parisprincess said:


> monro84 said:
> 
> 
> Hello bump buddy good to see you over here:winkwink:
> 
> monro!! :hugs: both getting our rainbows :thumbup:Click to expand...

So far so good. :thumbup:

BTW how did you get spoiler in your signature I cannot figure out how to do it.


----------



## parisprincess

Click on "Go Advanced" on the bottom of your post, then put what you want as your spoiler. Then highlight it and click the icon that looks like this:
 



Attached Files:







spoiler.gif
File size: 605 bytes
Views: 26


----------



## mackjess

OHHHHHHHHH, that is what the blindfolded smiley face means! Couldn't figure that one out for the life of me.


----------



## monro84

parisprincess said:


> Click on "Go Advanced" on the bottom of your post, then put what you want as your spoiler. Then highlight it and click the icon that looks like this:

yeah it worked:happydance:


----------



## parisprincess

I only figured out how to do it today too :haha:


----------



## monro84

parisprincess said:


> I only figured out how to do it today too :haha:

I have been trying to figure it out since I put my ticker up I think last Wed or thurs.:dohh:


----------



## girlinyork

Hello Paris princess, so lovely to meet you x

I'll add a ticker tomorrow. When is your due date?


----------



## Lumen000

Nice to meet you ParisPrincess x x x :hugs:


----------



## LVnMommy

Ok scan went well, Gestational sac& Yolk sac! I knew that was all I would see! Really praying for that heartbeat when I go back on the 30th!!

Lumen did you go for your scan!>>


----------



## girlinyork

You'll see it :) it's usual to only see sac and yolk at this stage x


----------



## Lumen000

LVN - thats great...did you get the 'dildo scan' :haha: My scan isnt until the 29th...cant wait to have a little weight lifted from my shoulders :D x


----------



## Lumen000

Congrats GIY ....7 weeks old today..WOOP WOOP :D :bunny:


----------



## girlinyork

I know :D time is flying and dragging too. Not long til you're 7 weeks too x


----------



## Lumen000

I know :D cant wait for my scan :D I had a funny turn today...is anyone else feeling crazy hungary way too much but the thought off eating is eeeurgh....I have been like this for the past few days but today I had breaky at about 11 and I tried just to drink water and so I didnt eat too much and about 3 oclock I was major shaky :s I mean wth is that a;; about...I asked hubby and he just said that I probably used up all my energy (as I cleaned from top to bottom today) and thats why I felt shaky etc...If it happens again I may just go and get my blood sugar checked...but hubby says its probs ok...has anyone else had anything like this :s


----------



## parisprincess

girlinyork said:


> Hello Paris princess, so lovely to meet you x
> 
> I'll add a ticker tomorrow. When is your due date?

Thanks for including me!!

EDD is July 26, 2013 :happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

Sadly not. I have mostly lost my appetite. Everything makes me sick. Seeing the midwife tomorrow so hopefully she can give me some advice :)


----------



## Lumen000

Oooo.....keep us updated GIY x x


----------



## Shashua

Lumen000 said:


> I know :D cant wait for my scan :D I had a funny turn today...is anyone else feeling crazy hungary way too much but the thought off eating is eeeurgh....I have been like this for the past few days but today I had breaky at about 11 and I tried just to drink water and so I didnt eat too much and about 3 oclock I was major shaky :s I mean wth is that a;; about...I asked hubby and he just said that I probably used up all my energy (as I cleaned from top to bottom today) and thats why I felt shaky etc...If it happens again I may just go and get my blood sugar checked...but hubby says its probs ok...has anyone else had anything like this :s

I have been like this...as far as the empty tummy/starving feeling but food seems disgusting and makes me queesy at the very thought.
You may check into your blood sugar...I didnt get that until the end of my pregnancy with my DS. Try to get down some orange juice, if nothing else. That should help if its your blood sugar


----------



## monro84

Got my beta back today. 
406.07 

So all three are 
11 dpo 22.4 progestrone 43.98
13 dpo 80.5 doubling time 24.7 hrs.
16 dpo 406.07 doubling time 32 hrs

So higher side of normal betas, higher side of normal pregesterone, levels that are tripling and almost tripling. Does this mean maybe 2, or a girl or is it just a very sticky baby. Either way is fine with me.


----------



## mackjess

monro, I think 24 to 48 hours is fantastic on the doubling, sticky bean for sure!

Well I have made it thru week 5 day 1 without a cramp or anything going on. thank God. only 6 more days and I graduate to 6 weeks. I've never been 6 weeks pregnant so I'm quite excited about that. I really am starting to believe that this pregnancy is different and I'm going to get my baby. so glad I have the rest of the week off. really hard to work when I'm so nervous. I think next week will be a little easier bc I will be past the 5 week milestone and I get my scan next thurs. I might even sleep better tonight.

hope everyone is feeling good and has a great night/day wherever you are
before we know it these sticky beans are going to be our rainbow babies.


----------



## A1983

Morning ladies!

Jessica that's brilliant about the scan! I thought we were the same but you are a week ahead of me? Did they say what that pain was? Was it anything like mine? 

Woke up at 6am again this morning and couldn't get back to sleep but I wasn't fretting as much which is good. Although feeling really nervous this morning! X


----------



## A1983

Ps ladies I'm sorry to come across as negative or a worrier but to those of you who have one sided pain/twinges are you able to describe it to me exactly? I think Monro, Dolly and Jessica...mine is about an inch max away from my left ovary (or where I get my ovulation pains) and about an cm from my left hip a little higher than ovary, it's a twinge and comes and goes-last night I thought it was going as didn't have it for a few hours but this morning it's back and it's terrifying me. My Dr thinks it's bowel but I don't have any bowel issues plus with my last pregnancy/mmc I didn't have any one sided pain (ovulated from left side this pregnancy and right side last pregnancy). When I'm completely distracted I don't notice it but as soon as I think about it it's there like a little pulsey/twinge. I'm praying it's the muscles around there or something. Does this sound anything like yours? Dr also said it's too early for it to be eptopic pains but the dreaded Google has found Mr stories where women's tubes have ruptured at 5 weeks and sometimes with little warning but a bit of a twinge!!


----------



## girlinyork

I had that sort of pain at about four weeks. The scan I had recently suggests a small cyst may have burst but it was more likely to be ligament pain. Stop googling. Honestly. People tend to rant and rave when things go wrong but when a twinge turns out to be nothing they aren't likely to report it x


----------



## ladykara

Welcome to the new girls xx

Happy to see good scans and test results coming in

Afraid this is only a quick pop in, sickness is bad... Was the worse night last night. House is a mess, kids being neglected as I can't spend time with them like I want, relying on my husband for everything x


----------



## girlinyork

So sorry to hear you're so sick Kara. Hopefully things will pick up soon :hugs:


----------



## Shashua

A1983 said:


> Ps ladies I'm sorry to come across as negative or a worrier but to those of you who have one sided pain/twinges are you able to describe it to me exactly? I think Monro, Dolly and Jessica...mine is about an inch max away from my left ovary (or where I get my ovulation pains) and about an cm from my left hip a little higher than ovary, it's a twinge and comes and goes-last night I thought it was going as didn't have it for a few hours but this morning it's back and it's terrifying me. My Dr thinks it's bowel but I don't have any bowel issues plus with my last pregnancy/mmc I didn't have any one sided pain (ovulated from left side this pregnancy and right side last pregnancy). When I'm completely distracted I don't notice it but as soon as I think about it it's there like a little pulsey/twinge. I'm praying it's the muscles around there or something. Does this sound anything like yours? Dr also said it's too early for it to be eptopic pains but the dreaded Google has found Mr stories where women's tubes have ruptured at 5 weeks and sometimes with little warning but a bit of a twinge!!


I had that with my last pregnancy and SWORE I was having an eptopic, and it ended up being nothing. Your ovary may be inflamed/sensitive on that side where the egg released, or it could possibly be an innocent cyst! I have it again on my left side with this pregnancy and I'm just determined not to freak out about it. (Hard to do after 2 miscarriages) 

I get my scan tomorrow so I will bring it up to my Dr and let ya know what he says.


----------



## amjon

mackjess said:


> monro, I think 24 to 48 hours is fantastic on the doubling, sticky bean for sure!
> 
> Well I have made it thru week 5 day 1 without a cramp or anything going on. thank God. only 6 more days and I graduate to 6 weeks. I've never been 6 weeks pregnant so I'm quite excited about that. I really am starting to believe that this pregnancy is different and I'm going to get my baby. so glad I have the rest of the week off. really hard to work when I'm so nervous. I think next week will be a little easier bc I will be past the 5 week milestone and I get my scan next thurs. I might even sleep better tonight.
> 
> hope everyone is feeling good and has a great night/day wherever you are
> before we know it these sticky beans are going to be our rainbow babies.

Not always! My second pregnancy had a doubling time of 33 hours, but was a MMC that died around 6 weeks (same time as our scan that showed a heartbeat).


----------



## A1983

Thank you so much Shashua, yes please do, and girlinyork xxx


----------



## Lumen000

Its great to see you being positive monro :hugs:

And I hope the MS passes soon...x.x.


----------



## amjon

A1983 said:


> Ps ladies I'm sorry to come across as negative or a worrier but to those of you who have one sided pain/twinges are you able to describe it to me exactly? I think Monro, Dolly and Jessica...mine is about an inch max away from my left ovary (or where I get my ovulation pains) and about an cm from my left hip a little higher than ovary, it's a twinge and comes and goes-last night I thought it was going as didn't have it for a few hours but this morning it's back and it's terrifying me. My Dr thinks it's bowel but I don't have any bowel issues plus with my last pregnancy/mmc I didn't have any one sided pain (ovulated from left side this pregnancy and right side last pregnancy). When I'm completely distracted I don't notice it but as soon as I think about it it's there like a little pulsey/twinge. I'm praying it's the muscles around there or something. Does this sound anything like yours? Dr also said it's too early for it to be eptopic pains but the dreaded Google has found Mr stories where women's tubes have ruptured at 5 weeks and sometimes with little warning but a bit of a twinge!!

I've had that ever since I delivered my daughter. It gets worse in pregnancy (even very early). I'm not sure if I pulled a muscle or if it could be the corpus luteum cyst on the ovary I'm feeling. I've had a few U/S; all of which showed no reason for the pain. I haven't even mentioned it to the doctor this time.


----------



## LVnMommy

1983- that sounds how mine were about 4 1/2 up till now, my ultrasound showed TONS of gas in my bowel(sorry tmi) so that is the reason for mine!! it would feel like sharp twinges! and then sort of menstrual like. hope that helps:)


----------



## girlinyork

A1983, you still need to give me your EDD I think :)


----------



## Dollybird

A1983 it's natural to worry, especially after a loss. Think we all guilty of that so don't beat yourself up about it. Like I said I've been having a bit of one sided pain this preg and its been difficult not to panic completely, but they girls here are right (btw thankyou ladies for sharing your experiences it has helped relax me a bit) it is probably nothing. And I for sure don't feel like I did the last time- the last time I was so sore I was having to take painkillers.. There was no forgetting that pain even when I was busy, whereas this time it's more a niggly af twinge that comes and goes. My ectopic pain did not come and go it was constant and just gradually got worse. Plus I bled the last time. And this time so far so good!! Soooo my point is.. Chillax! I'm such a hypocrit to say that when I'm stressing so much myself, but we are all here to encourage eachother so that's what I'm gonna do! My dad says to me (yes even at 27 still a daddy's girls) that's there's no point in worrying about things cause it won't change the outcome.. Just make you miserable. So it's best just to enjoy things, and if problems do happen to arise then cross that bridge when u come to it. :hugs:
That's what I'm gonna try and do. I'm so reassured as well hearing so many others feel similar twinges xxx


----------



## A1983

That's exactly what my other half says..so I try to keep myself busy but it's hard as the worry is always in the back of my mind, not just about this twinging but having another mc, but yes we are all here to support each other  Sometimes I think my worrying will harm the pregnancy but everyone has said stress will not stop a viable pregnancy from continuing...if the bean wants is going to stay its going to stay  Now just to remember that when I have a panicked moment!! 

Thanks Jessica, and all you ladies, scan in 3 weeks which is terrifying and it will drag like anything!! If pain gets worse I'll go back to gp but hopefully like the rest if you ladies who have experienced it it will remain at the same level...or go away!! 

Monro, I'm 5 weeks since LMP on Thursday...when I did my signature ticker it put me as July 24th I think?! X


----------



## Shashua

Dont know what happened to my last post?? Weird!

Im freaking out this morning ladies!

I woke up feeling great! As you know, being PAL, this is cause for concern. So scared. 

Tomorrow is the BIG day. Scan day. I am scared out of my mind. Im just ready to get it over with, but not ready for bad news. Cant take it again. :-(


----------



## A1983

Ps my signature ticker above says I'm one day along further than I am!


----------



## Dollybird

Shashua said:


> Dont know what happened to my last post?? Weird!
> 
> Im freaking out this morning ladies!
> 
> I woke up feeling great! As you know, being PAL, this is cause for concern. So scared.
> 
> Tomorrow is the BIG day. Scan day. I am scared out of my mind. Im just ready to get it over with, but not ready for bad news. Cant take it again. :-(

Aw try not to stress.. Symptoms tend to come and go remember. Sometimes I wake up and my boobs arent sore whereas other times they are agony. Stressed me out initially but used to it now.. I'm sure by evening your symptoms will be starting to return. Good luck with your scan tomorrow :hugs: Xxx


----------



## monro84

Got my beta back yesterday.As I was posting updates from my phone on the forum I fell alseep. 
406.07 

So all three are 
11 dpo 22.4 progestrone 43.98
13 dpo 80.5 doubling time 24.7 hrs.
16 dpo 406.07 doubling time 32 hrs

So higher side of normal betas, higher side of normal pregesterone, levels that are tripling and almost tripling. Does this mean maybe 2, or a girl or is it just a very sticky baby. Either way is fine with me.:happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

Shashua, I'm sure it's all fine. I have good days. You'll see a gorgeous little bean tomorrow xx


----------



## bethneebabe

Hi ladies! It looks like we are all keeping busy (and worried!) I had a tiny bit of brown spotting Saturday night and freaked out. I saw my OB yesterday who said everything looked great but I kept asking questions so he sent me for an ultra sound. They told me I was 6w2d but I knew that wasn't right. Went to ultra sound and saw out perfect little bean at 5w5d (THAT sounds right based on my cycle) and we saw our little bub with the little heartbeat! The tech said it was a little vague with 93 beats per minute but I'm trying not to be too worried since he's not even 6 weeks yet! I thought it was a miracle we saw anything but of course, now I'm worried. I'm calling the OB today since the tech said they may want a follow-up. I'm finding it hard to relax even though everything is fine!


----------



## girlinyork

Beth, that hb is great for a bean under six weeks. Its amazing you can see a hb on such a teensy bub :) if the brown spotting has stopped it was probably old blood being gotten rid of x


----------



## bethneebabe

Thanks Girl! I thought it was good too since most people dont see anything before 6 weeks. The spotting only lasted a little bit and was very light. My OB said it was likely to be from BDing with DH. I was told none of that for 10 days! Poor DH.


----------



## girlinyork

Awww I've not had sex since about October 18/19th. I flat out refuse because it makes me nervous


----------



## Shashua

:blush:
Ive been too scared to have sex! I havent had sex since we CONCEIVED! 
Poor hubby! He is very sexually frustrated at this point! We reach the second trimester right around Christmas, so guess what he's getting for Christmas?? hehe


----------



## Dollybird

Me either!! And I was worrying that maybe I was being over cautious but glad to see im not the only one!! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Bit of a weird one but does anyone else have an itchy stomach?? Mines has felt so itchy the past few days.. Dunno if its hormones? Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Monro your betas look fab!
Beth so pleased for you seeing you're bean!! So early as well most people only see the sack at that point!  xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Yes my belly is very itchy. Mix of hormones, stretching and blood flow :) 

I might get some cute undies for my Christmas time re-introduction to the bedroom. Think OH would appreciate it :)


----------



## monro84

LVN-- Thats great on your scan. 

Mack-- thank you. Only 5 more days till 6 wks for you. :happydance:

A1983--Mine has been somewhat like that it was more like your describing in my pregnancy last aug with twins/triplets that ended in mmc. This time it is more close to my hairline and right above the right part of my pubic bone. It was shape pains that made you automaticly put your hand over the area and stop what you were doing. I think yours sound like a Corpus Luthum Cyst which is totaly normaly they sometimes come up when the egg is released and they go away as soon as the placenta is formed. I have also been having pains on my right side but they are more the way you described yours I believe that is the corpus Luthum cyst on that side. I think I o'd from both but I know it was a stronger O on my left. I also have had a sharp pain surge from my right side to my hairline on my rightside but only when I get up from sitting and it does not happen all the time. I have heard that is normal. 

My ticker did the same thing so I just moved the due foward a day. 

Lady-- so sorry your not feeling good hope it calms down a little more but not go away. :winkwink:

Lumen--Thank you. 

shashua--GL with the scan tomorrow I am sure eveything will be fine. 

Beth--Thats great Congrats on seeing the HB. 

GIY--I am almost the same way. I have been refusing then I take pitty but I tell him it cannot be to hard. I cannot orgasm, and he cannot finish in me. He really does not like all the stipulation but he will take what he can get lol. I swear it seems like he wants to do it more now that I am pregnant then before when we were trying. :shrug:

AFM--i am begining morning sickness but not full on yet but I can feel it coming. Kinda like your hungry all the time but don't want to eat all the time and feel like ther is something stuck in your throat. Like that feeling right after you gag. yuck. I had really bad gas last night and not the kind that would make its presents knows the kind that HURTS. I ate a chicken tender basket and fries and cheese sticks at Applebees and I could not finish my food because it was so uncomfortable. When we got home I laid down and accidently fell asleep. And right now I am VERY sleepy. I think I also had my first ever craving. I wanted an apple pie. Right after work but decided I did not want to go into town but then when DH sugested to go out to eat I went by Mcdonalds and got one not the best and it did not taste as good as I thought it would maybe because I am planning on making one for Thanksgiving. Maybe that is why I was craving it. But I did not have any craving in any of my pregnancy's till last night (if that is what it was).


----------



## A1983

Or maybe cos it's a McDonald's apple pie ;-) yeah lots of ppl have mentioned it could be be CL cyst...but I didn't feel it with my last pregnancy plus surely that would be on my ovary or where I get my ovulation pain? Who knows...I haven't had it since 4pm so that's good-tends to come during day atm 

Yes a hb at a 6 week scan is amazing!! And it's supposed to increase as the days progress so that rate sounds perfect, but you wouldn't be a great mummy if you didn't worry  my friends just had a baby and there was no hb at 7 weeks!! That's why I've made mine for 7+4 as unlike her I'd be an absolute mess waiting for another one later on! Ooh she also said she had one sided pain which were cysts/nothing and when she did have an ectopic her betas did not double and rose slowly then plateaued and she didn't have any nausea.

I love the nausea, it's like my safety blanket atm...are any of you early ones actually being sick? I know you don't necessarily need to be bent over the loo for it to be a good sign but I'm finding myself hoping for it! Potty woman ;-) 

As for the deed-no way!! He can wait until my 20 week scan he he! Lots of women do spot after sex though, my friend did also x


----------



## girlinyork

I wish I could throw up. It might relieve the gnawing sense of nausea I'm plagued by! Lol


----------



## Lumen000

Tell me about it girl in York...and naps have never been soooo good!! I have my 3rd 2500 word essay due on Thurday..not started yet...starting to freak out.. :o


----------



## girlinyork

I have an essay due on the 27th but my pregnancy brain can't cope with it lol. Does anybody know anything about cultural competence in the field of mental health care


----------



## Lumen000

Aw its brutal GIY...if im not feeling Ill im worried about not feeling ill.....We will manage some how! I've never done a whole essay in one day but theres a first time for everything...I wont expect the best grade but hey ho....:D


----------



## LVnMommy

girlinyork said:


> I have an essay due on the 27th but my pregnancy brain can't cope with it lol. Does anybody know anything about cultural competence in the field of mental health care

ahh, yes I sure do. Have written many a-paper on cultural competence! Nursing??


----------



## mackjess

Good luck on your papers ladies. And I'm no help with the pain. I haven't had any cramps since a few days before my BFP, so I think that was implantion. I had brown spotting a few days after the BFP and I think that was old blood.

Dolly - I have an itchy belly too. I went ahead and bought some stretch mark cream. I figure even if it didn't do anything for marks, it is extra moisturizing and sure enough, my belly quit itching. When I remember to use it that is...

And OMG ladies. I don't know if it's because I'm 35 and pregnant on top of it, I have been jumping DH's bones like crazy. LOL. So nothing has happened after, no spotting, cramping, nothing. The poor man is like GOOD GOD WOMAN! You got what you wanted from me already!!!!! hehe

I'm my 2nd day into week 5. Nothing troublesome has happened. Yay! Last time I started spotting and woke up with cramps on day 3. So if I make it thru tomorrow with nothing happening I will be sighing with relief.

My boobs have officially gotten huge. I had to wear a sports bra today because no bras worked. Not even my expensive, comfy victoria's secret one that is usually my go to favorite. :(


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Ladies,

Congrats on your BFP news. I recently also got my BFP after D&C in March. I'm not sure exactly when I OV, it was end of Oct/beginning of Nov.
I have a scan scheduled in a few weeks to find out the details.

I'd love to join your thread. Looking for likewise ladies to keep positive in the first trimester :)


----------



## girlinyork

Hello Scorpio, lovely to meet you x

I know how you feel Jess, I was spotting at this point first time round :) yay for rainbow babies!

Lvmommy, I'm doing a degree on health and social care. A good and relevant text book on cultural competence would be a great jumping off point lol x


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Glad to see you are all doing well. Welcome Scorpio also!! Well got my second lot of bloods today, and they've gone from 830 on 17dpo, to 1666 today 19dpo.. So have doubled. What do yous think?? Getting my scan on Friday now. The nurse seemed positive, she think I will relax if I see my egg in the right place and I guess she's right xxx


----------



## girlinyork

those betas look great to me dolly :)


----------



## mackjess

I'm glad you are getting a scan for some reassurance since it seems everything is great from those numbers!


----------



## bethneebabe

Is anyone else driving themselves nuts? I have been feeling really sick since last Friday and am just about 6 weeks but today I don't feel sick. I have bad heartburn but now I'm worried something is wrong. Plus thick creamy discharge started today and I can feel it and everytime I'm worried I'm spotting. Ugh.


----------



## girlinyork

Beth, mine eased for a few days at 6wks. It doesn't go away now x


----------



## bethneebabe

Thanks Girl! I began to gag when smelling a co-workers lunch today so I'm hopeful. I just worry everyday that I'll lose our little bean. After seeing the heartbeat on Monday, the pregnancy seems more real but so is my fear of loss.


----------



## Shashua

bethneebabe said:


> Is anyone else driving themselves nuts? I have been feeling really sick since last Friday and am just about 6 weeks but today I don't feel sick. I have bad heartburn but now I'm worried something is wrong. Plus thick creamy discharge started today and I can feel it and everytime I'm worried I'm spotting. Ugh.

I drove myself nuts yesterday and this morning because I actually had an appetite and my breasts weren't really sore. Tossed and turned all night (mainly bc of my scan today) but, remember symptoms come and go!!! I have to keep reminding myself that too. Enjoy it while it lasts. Plus your discharge sounds absolutely normal for pregnancy. I wouldnt stress..(says the Queen of Stressing. HA)


----------



## Shashua

I did not sleep well at all last night and tossed and turned, scared to death, and almost dreading my scan this morning. Plus it didnt help that almost all my symptoms left yesterday. I actually had an appetite (not normal) and I swore my breasts deflated or something. 

I was a basket case this morning on the way to the hospital. I got in rather quickly, (there were TONS of expecting mamas there. Waiting room was PACKED) My heart was racing and my bp was high. (Imagine that??!) My Dr actually came in & performed the u/s himself. Which was nice. Right away he found my baby bean. He actually found "her" (I keep referring to my babe as a girl...) immediately on my abdomen. No DILDO CAM for me! LOL! I was shocked, because usually they NEVER can see anything on my abdomen.

Immediately he spotted the flickering heart and turned the volume up so we could hear the most beautiful sound in the world:happydance:. Our little bean had a heart rate of 150!! Dr. said my sac was perfectly shaped with no debris or blood sacs, and the baby's heart rate was great. DH and I started crying and thanking God right there and then. I was in utter shock, because I had prepared myself for bad news. 

Im measuring 4-5 days behind my estimates. He said Im measuring 7w1d. I have another u/s scheduled for Dec 19th and he said we would probably adjust it again then. For now my official dd is July 9th. :cloud9:

I have lots of pics, but my scanner isnt hooked up.

I want to share my happiness with you, to give you all HOPE. I know that you girls will get your Rainbow babies too!


----------



## Lumen000

Awww thats great news Shashua!! I honest to God was tearing up reading your post lol! Cant wait to see the scan photos...try and take a pic of the photo with your phone :p 

:hugs: X x X x X


----------



## bethneebabe

Congrats Shashua!! That's so exciting. I know we will never be over worrying but I'm glad you got to see your little bean!


----------



## girlinyork

Shashua I'm so pleased you saw your rainbow bean with a nice strong heartbeat :D isn't it soooo special? Ill update your ticker tomorrow :hugs: x


----------



## Shashua

A1983 said:


> Ps ladies I'm sorry to come across as negative or a worrier but to those of you who have one sided pain/twinges are you able to describe it to me exactly? I think Monro, Dolly and Jessica...mine is about an inch max away from my left ovary (or where I get my ovulation pains) and about an cm from my left hip a little higher than ovary, it's a twinge and comes and goes-last night I thought it was going as didn't have it for a few hours but this morning it's back and it's terrifying me. My Dr thinks it's bowel but I don't have any bowel issues plus with my last pregnancy/mmc I didn't have any one sided pain (ovulated from left side this pregnancy and right side last pregnancy). When I'm completely distracted I don't notice it but as soon as I think about it it's there like a little pulsey/twinge. I'm praying it's the muscles around there or something. Does this sound anything like yours? Dr also said it's too early for it to be eptopic pains but the dreaded Google has found Mr stories where women's tubes have ruptured at 5 weeks and sometimes with little warning but a bit of a twinge!!

I mentioned this to my Dr and he right away suggested corpus luteum cyst. He didnt look for one on my us, but he said it sounds like thats what it was.


----------



## Scorpio23

Bethneebabe: I too have been going a bit nuts but trying to remain positive as the stress is no good. 
I have been smelling work friends lunch too which is off putting. 

Shashua: congrats on the scan :D

Does anybody get dry heaving, and not actually vomitt?


----------



## girlinyork

Yep, lots of retching :)


----------



## Dollybird

Shashua that is fabulous!! Actually brought tears to my eyes. So happy for u.
Scorpio I get the dry heaves too. Only actually vomited once or twice.
My big prob just now is diarhoea!! Tmi I know but had to run to the loo tonight twice. No stomach pains or anything. Just a bit worried that its a bug. I work In a hospital an it's the time of the year for bugs. Hoping its just my ibs playing up. Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I had some diarrhea. My doc told me it's all linked to hormones. Yipee. Constipated again now though


----------



## bethneebabe

Hi Scorpio! I have only thrown up two or three times so far but I dry heave a lot...when I brush by teeth, when I smell fried chicken, certain cleaning products, sometimes when I am walking down the hallway at work! I seem to be able to hide it (I think) as coughing but my husband knows what it is.


----------



## Dollybird

Oh I get it when brushing my teeth too!! The toothpaste make me feel so sick!! Xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Dollybird: Me too! I've been having diarrhea.

Girlinyork: Phew! Glad to know diarrhea is linked to hormones.

Bethneebabe: I dry heave every morning without fail when brushing teeth lol it's terrible.

If any of you ladies have already seen your doctor, have they prescribed any meds for diarrhea or morning sickness? Or do we just have to let it pass? I'm coping ok so far. Luckily I sit near the ladies bathroom at work. Bit worried about my commute into work though as it's an hour train ride.

Have you had any strange symptoms? So far I've had nausea, tender nipples, hightened sense of smell, fatigue, sinus (sneezing alot), frequent urination, flatulence (lol) and dry skin.


----------



## bethneebabe

Hi Scorpio!

I've seen my doctor and so far my MS and diarrhea hasn't been bad enough to need medication. Pretty much I just suck on mints and drink lots of ice water and it seems to help a lot.

Strange symptoms: nausea, increased CM, very sore breasts (which are also about 1/2 cup size bigger), fatigue, cramping, dry mouth. My frequent urination seems to only be during the day. I am waking up early to either go to the bathroom or throw up (or lay by my toilet until I no longer fee like puking).


----------



## Dollybird

I've had nose bleed, cramps, sore bbs, diarhoea, nausea, food aversions and cravings, itchy tummy, thirst, and insomnia!! 
I find when I feel nauseated chewing gum helps or drinking lemon tea. Xxx


----------



## Scorpio23

Cool bigger breasts, wish I had the same problem lol ;)

I noticed that I have a really dry mouth during sleep so I keep a bottle of water next to my bed.

Oh yes nose bleeds; I had nose bleeds four days in a row before I decided to POAS.

Good idea ladies, I will pick up some mints & gum later tonight.


----------



## Dollybird

That's funny I'm so thirsty at night too! Been having to take juice to my bed at night for the past 2 weeks!! And that's one of the reasons my insomnia is so bad cause I wake thirsty. That's along with needing to pee, and my bbs hurting.. They seem so much worse at night xxx


----------



## A1983

Shashua that is amazing!! And thank you for asking x

I'm currently in epu-midwife suggested I just get checked out 're my left sided pain (last night I felt so sick and had moderate cramping in uterus-have the cramping now too but the stress and physical examinations haven't helped!) So I'm awaiting a scan. I'm terrified they wont see anything and I'll panic as only 5 weeks today but Dr says I may show something as hcg levels were over 1, 100 a week ago.

symptoms-all day nausea yesterday, cramping, insomnia, boobs aren't too sore.

ps the fact my stomach is in knots, my heart rate is 100 and I'm in a cold sweat with nerves-do you get this before a scan? I'm worried I'm harming the bean


----------



## Dollybird

Aww a1983 I have my fingers crossed for u Hun it's such a scary time I know. I'm getting a scan tomorrow too and will only be 5 weeks so praying they see something. Let us know how u get on??
Afm I woke up today with a dull ache on my ectopic side :-( similar to the pains I had during the ectopic but not as bad. Hoping it passes its freaking me out! Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

You won't harm the bean. As soon as you see it in the right place you'll relax and the period of stress will have been too small to harm bean x


----------



## Dollybird

A lot of your symptoms the cold sweats and high heart rate are probably nerves. Some cramps can be normal. Take nice deep breaths and try and relax.. Easier sai than done I know xxx


----------



## A1983

ohh they are definitely nerves!! Petrified


----------



## A1983

One sac and yolk sac seen!! Tiny-but amazing!!  xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Fantastic!! So pleased for you!!!! Now u can relax xxx


----------



## A1983

Yes, much relaxing needed poor bean! Re-scan in 2 weeks x Back to world now (they think it was cyst related as don't want to tell anyone til Im 12 weeks) so will post again later, but thank you ladies for your support and Dollybird it just goes to show own sided pain/twinges doesn't mean anything is wrong  xxx


----------



## Dollybird

And can I ask did they date u at five weeks?? I'm worried nothing will show tomorrow when i get scanned Xxx


----------



## A1983

No-although she could see a tiny yolk sac and the potential dot of a bean she said she could not date me-the machine wouldn't even date me-but she said 'I'm looking like the right size'...I was in such a haze I THINK she said sac measured 4cm, but she definitely said yolk sac/bean measured 1.6mm xxx Never saw anything but a sac at my 8 week scan in July, feeling very proud of my body and little bean! I was terrified hun, as I described...so it's normal to feel the way you are. What time is your scan? Everything you are feeling is perfectly normal and your symptoms are brilliant...I'm jealous of your gagging/vomiting ;-) xxx


----------



## A1983

ps that was meant to say back to work!


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies, hoping I can join you.

I've had 5 MC's in total - 3 in the last year and am praying that this is my rainbow baby too. (There may be 2 in there, as I had 2 put back using IVF!)

I have to call my FS tomorrow to give them the good news and find out when my scan is. 

I'm currently on progesterone suppositories, progesterone injections, baby aspirin and clexane injections. Trying everything to keep baby put!

My EDD is in my sig on my ticker.

I have my first BETA tomorrow and just praying for a good number.

Congrats to you all, and here's to us all meeting our rainbow's next summer


----------



## amjon

JDH1982 said:


> Hi ladies, hoping I can join you.
> 
> I've had 5 MC's in total - 3 in the last year and am praying that this is my rainbow baby too. (There may be 2 in there, as I had 2 put back using IVF!)
> 
> I have to call my FS tomorrow to give them the good news and find out when my scan is.
> 
> I'm currently on progesterone suppositories, progesterone injections, baby aspirin and clexane injections. Trying everything to keep baby put!
> 
> My EDD is in my sig on my ticker.
> 
> I have my first BETA tomorrow and just praying for a good number.
> 
> Congrats to you all, and here's to us all getting our rainbow's next summer

Did they diagnose you with a clotting disorder? I have Factor V Leiden, so I'm on the Lovenox and aspirin. They also have me on progesterone (but not for FVL). My first was stillborn at 27 weeks.


----------



## JDH1982

No, all my tests have come back normal. They are just trying everything in case something was missed x


----------



## girlinyork

Welcome jdh I'll add your ticker later xx :)


----------



## JDH1982

girlinyork said:


> Welcome jdh I'll add your ticker later xx :)

Thankyou GIY - you're not far from me. I live Saltburn xx


----------



## bethneebabe

Welcome JDH! Here's hoping lots of sticky bean dust your way.

Contrats A1983 on seeing your little bean. It was a big relief to know something was actually in there.


----------



## Lumen000

Welcome JDH :hugs: :dust: x x x


----------



## ladykara

Welcome JDH and Scorpio ....... So we may have a set of twins yet in our group..x


Congrats shashua and A for your scans... X

I have been to sick to even get out of the house to see the doctor, last night for maybe 2 hours and this afternoon for about 3 hours it was bearable, at one point I burst into tears just to have some relieve from not wanting to throw up.the problem is as soon as sickness stops ill start to worry....doesn't rule out another partial mole pregnancy for me though. 

Girls can you make sure that of we are all still together in a year or two and I get broody you remind me not to have anymore babies !! Please !


----------



## ladykara

August babies are now getting their BFP ! We are not the newbies anymore yay !!


----------



## Scorpio23

A1983: congrats on seeing ur lil bean. This is ur forever baby :)

Dolly: keep us posted on ur scan.

JDH: welcome & that would b great to have twins :D

I still have 11 days to go until my first scan, its hard to pass the time without stressing.
Friday today yay! No work tomorrow, will be nice to be able to sleep in & take naps.


----------



## mackjess

I haven't had morning sickness yet. I'm so thankful. I have my queasy moments and they seem to be a little more intense so I'm sure it's on its way. yesterday I had lunch with a friend, went home to put my leftovers in the fridge and was going to leave to run errands. I fell asleep in bed shoes and all. at some point I kicked off my shoes and burrowed under the covers. didn't hear my dh come home, don't remember him coming in and touching my leg to ask me if I was ok. I passed out for three hours. Lol so that is a new symptom for me. I'm ready to nap now and we haven't even had dinner yet.

having a rough time because I really want to tell my inlaws the good news. but I have my scan next Thursday and think I should wait. there's only five of us here, so it wouldn't be widespread news. I'm so torn. things feel so different with this pregnancy, and my betas are high enough that I know it's not a chemical again. arrrrgh!


----------



## bethneebabe

Mack--I can identify with the extreme tiredness, I fell asleep on the couch in the middle of the afternoon. Sooo sleepy! As far as telling your in-laws, its a tough call. We kept it to ourselves for over a week because it was so hard to tell our parents after the miscarriage but it is something that is very hard not to tell everyone.


----------



## Scorpio23

Mackjess: I told my family and in laws at 5 weeks last time. It was hard talking about the MC just a few weeks after breaking the news and I just wanted to be left alone. Now that I think back, I'm thankful that I had their support during my dark days. I'm still on the fence about telling family and in laws, early, this time around. I'm tossing up whether to break the news at Christmas or not.

Our family are close and so it's really hard to keep a secret. My mum and dad actually thought I was pregnant last time and when I told them my big news they were not surprised.

Let me know what you decide to do :D


----------



## mackjess

We are really close to my in laws, and we to told them the day we found out last time because we were leaving on vacation with them the next day. And 36 hrs later I was in the er halfway around country losing my baby. They were wonderful, and I was glad that somebody knew besides just me and my husband. I think we are still going to wait till Xmas eve though. I'll get to hear the heartbeat next Thursday so I'd really like to wait until then to tell many people. My two best friends and my sister know.


----------



## Scorpio23

I think it helps that others do know. I told one of my closest friends as I found out I was pregnant a week after we got back from holiday. I told her I felt weird during the holiday (I didn't think I had a chance of being pregnant due to lack of BD and getting the flu).

Announcing the big news on Xmas will be a fantastic present :D

Good luck at the scan.


----------



## girlinyork

I've got dreadful pregnancy brain. Whose tickets have I left to put up and what due dates for? 

My brain is a marshmallow.


----------



## Dollybird

Scan done!!!! Little sack and yolk in the right place!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## JDH1982

girlinyork said:


> I've got dreadful pregnancy brain. Whose tickets have I left to put up and what due dates for?
> 
> My brain is a marshmallow.

Mine I think hun. EDD 28th July :thumbup:

Just had my bloods done, so waiting on Beta results. Probs get them back around 5ish, so will let you know.

Dolly - yay for scan looking all good :happydance:


----------



## A1983

Yey Dolly!! Lovely feeling isn't it  XXX


----------



## JFG

Had my scan saw baby, yolk sac and heartbeat flickering away  measuring 7 weeks 4 days and all looked good with nice strong heartbeat, so happy right now! xx


----------



## girlinyork

Amazing :D such a special thing isn't it? X


----------



## JFG

girlinyork said:


> Amazing :D such a special thing isn't it? X

Yes definately wish I could go every week haha! x


----------



## ladykara

Congrats dolly and JFG ... For a good scan x

I have had to take time off work as I feel too sick to even get dressed !! I have just said I have sickness as I have not told them I'm pregnant yet but happy to ruin my blemish free sickness record for this. I have doctors appointment next thurs booked so will ask for another scan and help with the sickness, ill be 9 weeks then. 

When I lost my last two pregnancies it really showed me who my friends were and those who were there for me last time I told again this time, the others I didn't bother with x


----------



## JFG

ladykara said:


> Congrats dolly and JFG ... For a good scan x
> 
> I have had to take time off work as I feel too sick to even get dressed !! I have just said I have sickness as I have not told them I'm pregnant yet but happy to ruin my blemish free sickness record for this. I have doctors appointment next thurs booked so will ask for another scan and help with the sickness, ill be 9 weeks then.
> 
> When I lost my last two pregnancies it really showed me who my friends were and those who were there for me last time I told again this time, the others I didn't bother with x

Thanks hun  

Sorry you're not feeling well I've been worrying about my lack of nausea but should be counting myself lucky! 

I agree with finding out who your friends are I haven't spoke to one friend since first mc as made me realise she was only out for herself! I have lots of lovely supportive friends but we keeping this pregnancy quiet for now x


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats on the scans ladies. I can't wait till I see my little bean(s).

I should get my first the week beginning 17th Dec, seems like so far away but will be worth the wait x


----------



## JDH1982

Got my first blood results back and it's 557, which i'm very happy with.

After talking with my FS though my EDD has changed, but I still fit in for the July bumps - Just lol


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies! Jfg congrats on your scan too!! It's so reassuring isn't it?!
Jdh your numbers look fab! Congrats! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Ladykara I hope u feel better soon!! Xxx


----------



## JFG

Dolly - thanks and yes it is I was so worried so do feel better about things now x
JDH - congrats  x


----------



## A1983

Ooh jfg, look at that perfect picture  Congratulations! x

To those ladies who had scans at 7 weeks, did you need a transvaginal scan to see the heart beat? Just want to know if that's what's normally needed - that bit where you have to go and empty your bladder to see if they can get a better picture is frightening xxx


----------



## JFG

Thanks A1983  

I didnt have to have a transvaginal scan was all clear from my tummy luckily! x


----------



## ladykara

I had to have the internal one at 6w5d but I have a tilted uterus, also if your over weight they may have to have the internal one... X


----------



## A1983

I'll be 7 weeks exactly from LMP when I have it and I'm slight so not much flubber there!


----------



## amjon

A1983 said:


> Ooh jfg, look at that perfect picture  Congratulations! x
> 
> To those ladies who had scans at 7 weeks, did you need a transvaginal scan to see the heart beat? Just want to know if that's what's normally needed - that bit where you have to go and empty your bladder to see if they can get a better picture is frightening xxx

I didn't at 6 weeks last time.


----------



## mackjess

Whelp, we had a big Saturday after Thanksgiving dinner here (my 9th annual one) and my parents and DH parents and sister were here. So, we told them. Now I'm really nervous about my scan on Thursday!!


----------



## JDH1982

no personals today as my brown spotting turned to red yesterday and it's still going. It's not super heavy but enough for me to worry. It almost feels like a light period, and weirdly my period was due yesterday. I am not having any cramps yet, not what I know to be a MC anyway, but they could always get worse as the day progresses. What I don't understand is why i'm bleeding when doing double progesterone? I thought progesterone was supposed to stop bleeding?

So i'm highly expecting my BETA tomorrow to have dropped and to find that this is miscarriage number 6 :cry: I just don't get it. All of my tests for MC issues are normal, yet I just can't get any to stay put? They say 1 is common, 2 is unlucky and 3 is something wrong - so what's 6?

I really feel like giving up now, I just can't go through the heartache anymore. Maybe our destiny is adoption. I just wish I could give DH a baby of his own. I want to give birth and feel the bond that others get so easy. 

Sorry for the downer, but I just don't know what to do anymore.
I most likely won't be back on until tomorrow evening when I find out my number. But I will let you lovely ladies know how it goes. Keep me in your prayers. 

:hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Don't be down honey it's probably just breakthrough bleeding. My mum had if when preg with me and and my friend had it through her preg. Xxx


----------



## ladykara

JDH - I am sorry to hear your bleeding honey, but it doesn't always mean the worse. I had major cramps and major bleeding ( tmi coming up, I sat in a empty bath with it pouring out of me) it went on for days... But everything was fine, I suffered a hemertoma. We all know bleeding can be bad but it doesn't always... Have hope honey ... Sending you a massive hug xx


----------



## girlinyork

JDH, I'm always seeing IVF ladies PUPO with twins who have a harmless bleeds. I really, really hope your HCG rises and all is okay :hugs:

Afm, sorry I've been quiet. I've been sleeping a lot and feeling nauseous a lot. It's kinda my life now. I've got my NT scan date. 21.12.2012 at 2.10pm. Hope those are my lucky numbers :)


----------



## Lumen000

I am still holding out hope for you JDH...keep us updated.... thinking of you x


----------



## mackjess

JDH - Praying for you. Fx that it is harmless bleeding, like many women can experience during the first trimester. :hugs:

I'm freaking out a bit myself today. Last time I miscarried, we were in Chicago sitting at a restaurant eating and I kept feeling these weird little pulls. Almost like a moment of dizziness and would feel like I got pulled down a bit. It wasn't enough to disturb me, and I figured it was because I'd been on the train for several hours earlier that day. My m/c started some time that night. This morning when I woke up I was having those exact same pulls, kinda dizzy feelings. I haven't been in a train, or even a car. No spotting, cramping or anything, and my bbs still hurt like crazy. I'm hoping it's just sinuses making me dizzy as I'm very congested today. 

But something feels kind of off. My head has that same exact weird feeling that I haven't had since the m/c in Sept. I went to bed feeling so hopeful and reassured. One more day til I am in week 6, and I've made it days past my m/c. I was only 5+2. I thought I was home free and feeling positive for the first time since my BFP, so I don't think it's nervousness making me imagine things.


----------



## girlinyork

I had a funny miscarriage head about six weeks. I know just what you mean. I sat in and cried for a day but it cleared overnight.
And as Sod's law, some mc symptoms overlap with pregnancy ones because dizziness and pulling sensations are common pregnancy symptoms. I've had both at one point or another x


----------



## mackjess

Thank you GIY. That is very reassuring. :hugs:


----------



## bethneebabe

Hi Mack--It is hard to go through another pregnancy after MC. I keep looking for the same signs as I had last time I had a MC. All it does is drive me nuts. There are some symptoms that overlap with miscarrage because of all of the horomone level changes.

I freaked out today because my bbs weren't very sore this morning but I was naseous. Then after a nap I had a little light brown/tan discarge. It was lighter than what I had last weekend when it turned out to be nothing. I called my doctor and haven't heard anything back. I've had some cramping but I've had cramping the entire pregnancy so far. I also go up to go to the bathroom and then also had to throw up. I know I am driving myself nuts. I don't have another scan for a week or so when I'll be 8 weeks. I am petrified that it'll be a MMC since we saw the heartbeat at 5w5d. When does this stress go away? When will we just be able to be happy to be pregnant???


----------



## ladykara

I promised myself I wouldn't go crazy with worry this time, but every time I get a few mins sick free I start to worry..... I felt like a heavy low feeling this morning...I keep saying if I lose this one I'm giving up trying again, but I know I'll put myself through this again if this time isn't meant to be x


----------



## girlinyork

Kara, its meant to be. I'm sure of it. Your risk is so low once you pass 8 weeks. I get a few days off the sickness here and there but I know little blobby is safe and sound xx


----------



## Shashua

A1983 said:


> Ooh jfg, look at that perfect picture  Congratulations! x
> 
> To those ladies who had scans at 7 weeks, did you need a transvaginal scan to see the heart beat? Just want to know if that's what's normally needed - that bit where you have to go and empty your bladder to see if they can get a better picture is frightening xxx

Surprisingly enough, they did not have to use transvaginal on me either!


----------



## Shashua

JDH1982 said:


> no personals today as my brown spotting turned to red yesterday and it's still going. It's not super heavy but enough for me to worry. It almost feels like a light period, and weirdly my period was due yesterday. I am not having any cramps yet, not what I know to be a MC anyway, but they could always get worse as the day progresses. What I don't understand is why i'm bleeding when doing double progesterone? I thought progesterone was supposed to stop bleeding?
> 
> So i'm highly expecting my BETA tomorrow to have dropped and to find that this is miscarriage number 6 :cry: I just don't get it. All of my tests for MC issues are normal, yet I just can't get any to stay put? They say 1 is common, 2 is unlucky and 3 is something wrong - so what's 6?
> 
> I really feel like giving up now, I just can't go through the heartache anymore. Maybe our destiny is adoption. I just wish I could give DH a baby of his own. I want to give birth and feel the bond that others get so easy.
> 
> Sorry for the downer, but I just don't know what to do anymore.
> I most likely won't be back on until tomorrow evening when I find out my number. But I will let you lovely ladies know how it goes. Keep me in your prayers.
> 
> :hugs:



:hugs: Praying for you! Keep us posted!!


----------



## JDH1982

not really sure what's going on. I'm still bleeding and it's very much like the end of a period, red but I could go all day with one sanitary pad if needed. Only having slight cramps and haven't passed any clots.

Nurse just called with my BETA and it's now 2490 :wohoo: 

Previous one was 557! That's a doubling time of 33hrs! I'm so pleased and am going to relax a bit now. They're going to get me in for another on Wed and just hope that it's gone up again. Nurse said it may be breakthrough bleeding or could be that only one has stuck :shrug: She was very reassuring and said that they would have only expected my numbers to have gone to about 1400, so she said the fact that it's quadrupled told her it was quite a strong one :happydance:

God I hope it's going to be OK :hugs:

I'm in a bit of shock! I totally expected her to tell me it had gone down!


----------



## A1983

Yey JDH, I'm so pleased for you-and what a horribly stressful 2 days this must've been for you. But those numbers are fantastic! Have they been that high before?


----------



## girlinyork

JDH I knew everything would go well :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

A1983 said:


> Yey JDH, I'm so pleased for you-and what a horribly stressful 2 days this must've been for you. But those numbers are fantastic! Have they been that high before?

Thank you. It has, and still is, very stressful, but that BETA does relax me a bit!

I've never got past a BETA of 500odd before a MC so i'm very happy at the mo. Just need the bleeding to stop now :growlmad:

Got to keep praying for another good one on Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

JDH hun, that is awesome news! :hugs:

bethneebabe - how are you feeling today? I know it's so hard to be PAL. I just keep thinking positive and praying for myself and all of you ladies. 

AFM - weird twinges/pulls from yesterday quit and didn't come back. No spotting or anything yesterday or last night so that was good news. Also had a Chinese food craving and made DH go get me some. :) I thought I'd wake up this morning and be doing a big happy dance that I made it to 6 weeks, and that I'd feel relieved. NOPE. Instead I'm even more worried. My tummy felt tight when I woke up, my boobs don't hurt and I haven't had a craving or any nausea. AAARRRRGGGHHH. Now I'm even more nervous about my appt Thursday. I wish I hadn't told the family over Thanksgiving. I'm so scared now that it's not going right.


----------



## ladykara

JDH- that's fab news, I'm so pleased they came back so high... X:thumbup:

Mack- it's so hard to stay positive when you know how common MC really is, and I can't ell you not to worry because I worry too, but stay positive .... Thurs will be here before you know it and I'm sure all will be good.. X :hugs:

Did anyone see a thread in 1st tri about a women who said she is scared about MC since joining the forum with all the threads on MC being posted and how she didn't think it was common and is now just terrified it will happen to her ? She ended up MC the day after she posted it... So sad :cry: I remember pregnant with my son and you just think your go full term, didn't have any clue how common MC was thought it was a rare thing u read in magazine.... I wish I was sheltered like that again.


----------



## girlinyork

I think I'm going to avoid the first tri board. The miscarriage threads make me feel awful. I can't bear it


----------



## JDH1982

I agree. I'm not venturing into first tri, there are too many negative posts that just make me worry. 

I'd rather be with ppl like you that know what it's like, and know the best things to say when we have a scare or feel down, to keep us thinking positive. 

Your positivity and care kept me going this weekend x


----------



## girlinyork

When I said that a sub-board for miscarriage concerns might be a good idea I had my head bitten off :/


----------



## mackjess

Thanks ladies. This thread was the first one I joined after my BFP, and I love how positive it is. I don't even go to any other pregnancy forums since everyone here is always so helpful!

I feel better about Thursday because I ALMOST barfed. LOL, weird how that will make you get better. Haven't been sick yet, but man has it been getting close and a little worse every day. I grabbed 2 pieces of mint gum, ran to the bathroom, and prayed and prayed not to get sick. Getting queasy is PLENTY of reassurance for me! :sick:

I have a feeling by tomorrow I may not get off so easily.:haha:


----------



## girlinyork

Ahaha isn't it great Jess? I felt sick while eating something I actually enjoyed. It was a strange sensation but I sort of relished it haha x


----------



## amjon

We're waiting on our MFM appointment on Thursday. I'm going to ask for a scan as we haven't had one and I've been on progesterone since before 4 weeks, so we have no idea what's going on (plus I want to know how many we're expecting).


----------



## monro84

Sorry have not been on a while but kinda hard to write a book on my phone since that is the only internet i have while I am not at work lol. so starting from the 20th and working my way up. 

A1983--lol could have been the MickyD's apple pie. I really have not MS at all maybe a bout of nausa when hungry or smell something but nothing like my other pregnancy where I believe it started about 4 1/5 to 5 wks. And I could not eat anything that I did not have a taste for and since I could not eat anything then my stomach would be empty and it would have this nawing feeling like I need to eat but could not. Congrats on seeing something in your scan. :happydance: Not long now less then 1 and a half for your 7 wk scan. 

GIY-- I had that kind of nausa through my other 2 pregnancy I got farther in but nothing in this one. It has made me a little worried but still have sore boobs actually more nipples. Good luck with your scan 12/21

Lumen--No sickness for me either. I am hopeing it starts soon. :dohh:

LVN--How you doing??:flower:

Jess--I have had the napping as a symptom I have been so tired starting about 3 pm it hits hard and I want to passout lol. I wish I could say the same that people don't know but. I told my DH first then mom. Then we went out to eat on my b-day my FIL took us out as a b-day present it was pretty wasted when we got there though lol. We had a friend of ours sit with us a while and she asked if I was expecting. I froze and asked how she knew she said I was drinking water. I was just 4 wks. :dohh:. I was going to tell a few other people at thanks giving but my DH wanted me to tell his granny first so I went to her house to tell her and my DH's 2 other cousins were there so I told her infront of them.:dohh:. One of them's DIL is expecting her 2nd and is 11 wks. (Just found that out). So that means there are 3 of us in the family due in May, June and July lol. Well told my FIL that night and eveyone he meets he tell them :dohh:. So probably half the town knows (exagerting a little). Oh well I am not ashamed of all my losses I really do not believe that it is talked about enough because you find confort in realizing your not the only one. I just don't like the pitty. Cannot wait for your appt Thrus so you can tell us about the HB, and we can see pic of your little bean. :hugs:

Scorpio--Congrats and welcome. When is your B-day I am scorpio to and my was the 17th. :flower: Iknow what your talking about with the smell. I was cooking spagetti last night and I was gaging b/c of a smell in it however it tasted fine. :dohh: I use hunts tomoato sauce from the can and it was either the tang of the sauce or the garlic. Yes I do that brushing my teeth not really dry heave but gag to the point of eyes watering mouth watering. 
My symptoms have been: fatigue, dry lips, very wet down there, headachs off and on, sore nipples, hightened sense of smell, gas, and gag when brushing teeth, and pregnancy brain oh and definately bigger boobs and I am already a D and nose bleeds but not pouring just when blowing, but no frequent peeing (not that I would say at least), nausa, adversions, or much cravings, or heatburn (which I normaly get). Not to much longer till your scan. How far did you say you think you are? 

Dolly--Congrats on your scan when will you go back? 

Bethnee--I know the feeling I think I might be able to relax a little bit once I get into the second trimester. This weekend I woke up and my boobs were not as sore so I took a test and it was lighter. I then deluited the pee with half water and dipped another IC and it was way darker that made me feel better. Thats great you saw the HB that early I have a scan this fri I will be 5 wks 6 days and I am hopeing I will be able to hear or see the hb. I had one on the 23rd and saw an itty bitty sac. 

Shashua--Aww congrats on the HB that is great:happydance:

JDH1982--Congrats and welcome. We are in the same boat. Just turned 28.This is my 6th pregnancy and all my test have come back normal. However we did not do IVF but I am on baby aspirin and progestrone. Just in case however my progestrone is good he said if the reason is b/c my body is rejecting the baby b/c of foregin dna from my DH then the progestrone could help however he said that was just a theory and I have nothing saying that that is happening. :dohh:. I truely believe that the problem I had was the partial septate I had resected last Dec. 
Thats great about your numbers. You could have 2 in there or maybe the bleeding was implantation or maybe only one made it but those numbers are fantastic. 

Amjon--Let us know how the appt goes Thurs. :hugs:

Lady-- So sorry your so sick but its a good thing. :winkwink: 

JFG--Woo Hoo Congrats on the scan:happydance:


AFM--Had my scan last wed and saw a sac I was only 4wks 3 days so expecting to just see it however I had blood work after and it was only 816 but it was at a different lab and it did double but it had been almost quadrupling. Got blood work done today and will get more wed requested it b/c I have a scan Fri morning so hopefully will be able to see HB will be 5wks 6 days. 

Whew that was alot.


----------



## Scorpio23

Monro84: My bday is 13th of 84. Happy belated bday to you :) My last AF was on Oct 14. Since March 2012 I have been ovulating on CD27 and not on CD15. However Oct was the first month I saw EWCM on CD14 (Oct 27) and again on CD19 (Nov 1). I didn't want to guestimate my own EDD so hoped to clarify that at next weeks scan. 
I had stopped temping that month so not sure when I ovulated exactly.


----------



## ladykara

Monro that was a rather impressive catch up post...lol..can't wait to hear how the scan went x

Amjon- can't wait to find out how many ur having too !!! Report back soon as x

I hardly look at the first tri posts ... All my other pregnancies I was addicted to it, but not this time.its hard to reply to most of the threads anyway.

I'm coming up to 9 weeks, which is when sickness should reach its peak... Is this right ? I'm just hoping its not a 9 months sickness thing..x


----------



## girlinyork

monro that was a good catch up! I'm a Scorpio too! 28th October :) Looks like we all had happy birthdays!

I've got to fight with my tablets now before bed. I gag and choke on them and because I've been grinding my teeth I need to fight with my mouthguard against the gag reflex for ten minutes. I keep telling myself it will all be worth it :)


----------



## monro84

Got my blood work back from today itv was 
9988.4 5 wks 2 days. :happydance:


----------



## Scorpio23

GIY happy belated bday :) yay to scorpios

Monro84 congrats.


----------



## Lumen000

Congrats munro!! X x 

Can I just day to any ladies worrying about the lack of or disapearing symptoms...don't...over the weekend I thought that was it..the pregnancy was not progressing..boobs didn't hurt I could eat normally and wasn't feeling sick at all...I had a few mild cramps and I thought ok...this is it...I'm done...but I tell you what I have never felt so ill! I have felt horrible all day and especially tonight..and I have been sick twice...you should defo be careful what you wish for! Eurgh :(


----------



## flapjack10

Back off me holiday! Will try to catch up ASAP!

xxx


----------



## JDH1982

Sorry no personals again. 

Well after getting good news with my BETA yesterday, I spent the whole of last night doubled over in agony with cramps, never slept at all last night and this morning the bleeding is heavier. 

So i'm in for a scan at 2pm, about an hours time, they have said they won't be able to see anything but all they are checking for is that the pregnancy is not ectopic.

Keep your fingers crossed peeps. I'm not confident with this pregnancy now but I just pray I don't have the extra heartache of an ectopic with possible surgery.

Will update when I get home


----------



## girlinyork

Oh no! I really hope there's a healthy baby for you in there :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

JDH- waiting to hear the update, hope all goes well for you xx

Flapjack welcome back x

Monro- yay!! Fab news x

Happy belated birthday wishes to you both x

Yes I understand about vanishing symptoms just to come back.... I had a few hours yesterday and felt fine , I got so worried only for me to be sick again that evening, today I felt fine then all of a sudden out of no where I was sick.....there is no pattern....x


----------



## A1983

Yey Monroe!  And lumen..I was about to post that today I'm trying not to worry myself as I don't feel as sick so I hope it comes back!! It's kinda just there in the background when I'm hungry whereas the last few days I've been nearing retching which I've been proud of ha ha! It is a worry though, nausea is my strongest symptom and my reassurance. But the nievity you long for ladykara is completely understandable. If I wasn't aware of the risks etc then I wouldn't think twice about a day or two of symptoms going.

Hoping and praying for you JDH xxx


----------



## monro84

Scorpio-- Your 4 days older then me. thanks same to you. I would say if you saw ewcm twice then your body geared up to O and did not but did the second time. I O'd on Nov 3rd and I am 5wks 3 days today so you would be 5 wks 5 days or very close to that and due July 25 (my moms b day). 

Lady--lol thanks I tried not to leave anyone out if I did sorry :blush:. Last wed scan went good very small sac thats all we could see. My numbers worried me at fist b/c they were 816 and 2 days before they were 406 but they were also done at another lab. I was put at easy yesterday when I got my numbers back from yesterday morning and it was 9988.4

GIY--Happy bleated b-day to you also. 

Lumen--I know my boobs were not hurting as bad Sun when I woke up and it had me worried but it got worse through out the day. Monday they were so sore but today they are not as bad however I woke up feeling like I had a hang over. I think MS is starting to kick in I have a hungry type feeling not a nawing feeling yet though Like I have to eat or I will get sick. 

JDH1982--Oh no praying everything is ok.

A1983--Thats kinda the way I feel its in the background.


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks ladies,

Well, they checked my tubes and there's nothing in either which is a massive relief. She said my ovaries are still enlarged and this could be causing the pain? 

In my womb there was a tiny 3mm gestational sac :happydance: and my lining is still lovely and thick at 14mm, so the nurse said it's a really good sign that there is something in the right place and that despite the bleeding I haven't passed it or my lining. So i'm trying to remain a little more upbeat now.

I have my last BETA tomorrow and just praying that it's gone up.

:hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

If you had two embies transfered and there's one sac, could it be the second embie causing the bleeding because it's not viable? I'm glad there's one holding on in there xx


----------



## A1983

Yes! You best tell that baby when it's in your arms what trouble it's been causing its mummy and daddy!!

Monroe..and when I drink-ie glug from my bottle that makes me feel nauseous when it hits my stomach. Still...hoping I feel more nauseous tomorrow!


----------



## JDH1982

girlinyork said:


> If you had two embies transfered and there's one sac, could it be the second embie causing the bleeding because it's not viable? I'm glad there's one holding on in there xx

Yeah, the nurse said it could be that, but as always it's just a waiting game till official scan at 8 weeks



A1983 said:


> Yes! You best tell that baby when it's in your arms what trouble it's been causing its mummy and daddy!!
> 
> Monroe..and when I drink-ie glug from my bottle that makes me feel nauseous when it hits my stomach. Still...hoping I feel more nauseous tomorrow!

Thanks - I just hope it stays put now. 3mm is a little on the small side but she said they grow so rapidly early on that it could go either way, so just going to try and think sticky thoughts :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

JDH, wonderful news. Thanks for updating us. Prayers and FX for your wonderful numbers tomorrow! And you are still so very early it's a very good sign they could see the sac!


----------



## mackjess

Ugh, I don't know if it's hormones or what but I'm extra bluesy today. I've had a few things happen with friends and it's tough to see people going through hard times. One of our best friend's younger brother who was 24 took his own life 2 years ago this month, and the family is still devastated. He was really close to his mom since he was 'the baby' and she of course is a wreck still. She goes to the cemetery every day and kicks his tombstone and yells at him. I cannot even imagine. His birthday is Monday so his mom has really been on my mind. And more recently, a high school friend lost her 17yo son in a car accident and the funeral is today. Last month one of the managers lost his son unexpectedly, who was a sophomore in college where my husband went, due to an issue with diabetes. 

It is so hard to have babies, no matter how old they get they are your babies. I am so scared about protecting my little one forever from any injury or illness, and just terrified thinking what have I got myself into? My god, I barely survived a m/c, so the thought of actually having a baby now is looming over my head. I am GRATEFUL and thank god every day I'm getting another chance, and mostly feel joy and excitement thinking about a baby, but at the same time it is so overwhelming. Anybody else ever feel the same way?


----------



## girlinyork

God, yes! Whenever the injury/illness/death of a child/youngish person comes on TV I cry or turn it over. Poor, poor, kiddies and poor, poor, families.


----------



## ladykara

JDH -that's fab news, so pleased it went well x

So sad hearing people having to bury their children, it shouldn't be that way round, parents worse nightmare x


----------



## mackjess

Sorry for being a total Debbie Downer yesterday! I was just like OMG I don't know if I can do this. Heh, I guess it's better to worry about what kind of parent you will be and if you will be good at teaching and protecting your children than not thinking about it.

How is everybody feeling this morning? (Or whatever part of your day it is :))


----------



## A1983

Exactly jess, sounds like you'll make a fab mummy 

So I'm feeling a bit more nauseousagain today..but not as much as Monday, but I suppose it won't necessarily increase all the time, but have peaks and dips?

Also one thing I am also thinking about/worried about is my lack of cramping/stretching in my uterus...I had it once last week on Thursday night but that's it?! I just associate mild cramping with growth...any of you ladies not experience any/much cramping? 

Hope you are all well


----------



## mackjess

A - I only had the cramping/stretching feeling on Saturday. And I didn't have any sick feelings until that day and they are getting worse after, so still getting new or increased symptoms. Yesterday I felt fine all day. Today I accidentally brushed my tongue too far back (really I barely brushed it far back AT ALL) and instantly threw up in the sink. But now my bbs hurt less. So it seems to definitely come and go.


----------



## LVnMommy

Ah! I had to leave work today.. Horrible MS!!!!!! im terrified to wake up in the morning cause I know its going to hit as soon as I sit up :( Yucky


----------



## JDH1982

Pissed off isn't the word!!!

The lab haven't sent my blood results to my doctors so i'm going to have to wait until tomorrow now. I had them done at 8am, it's now nearly 6pm!

I'm so angry.


----------



## girlinyork

Noooo! I bet you're chewing at the bit!


----------



## JDH1982

GIY - I am!

I'm trying not to get upset and stressed as I know it won't change the result, but I'm a pregnant woman who's bleeding and who has had 5 MC already, I just need to know one way or the other and the stupid lab are shit!

Sorry, rant over lol

Hope you're all well x


----------



## A1983

Can you ring the lab? My oh did pretending to be a nurse from my hospital!


----------



## mackjess

JDH, you can totally slap my face off if you don't like this quote. :hugs:

&#8220;Worry pretends to be necessary but serves no useful purpose&#8221; 

I know it is so hard not to worry, and I can not begin to imagine what you are going through after 5 losses. Please try to hang in there for your snuggly bean, the worry and stress will not be good for it. I'm sure it's impossible, but I'll be praying for you. Deep breaths, throw a TV out a window, chant "I got this", I dunno. But I hope you hang in there without going mad before the results come in. I had myself worked into a crying fit waiting on my once, so I know I'm one to talk.


----------



## JDH1982

Thanks Jess hun, I won't slap you as you are completely right! Lol

I'm just going to chill with a good old chick flick! 

Roll on tomorrow when I'll finally know one way or the other x


----------



## bethneebabe

Hi ladies. Had to take a 2 day hiatus. I sometimes stress out if I'm on the boards too much. I end up comparing all of my symptoms and freaking out. I'm not as depressed today but I don't mentally feel pregnant...if that makes sense. Even though we saw a heartbeat last week, it doesn't feel real. I feel like I'm tired but not exhausted, I'm having MS but I'm no longer queasy all day but I throw up randomly, my bbs are sore but not all of the time--still big though. My nipples are very sore, still having some cramping, off-white thick CM, and heartburn but I don't feel pregnant enough. Almost like everyone has been lying to me. My 8 week scan is next week but i havent scheduled it yet because I'm scared to get bad news. How is everyone else doing? I feel like you guys are keeping it together a lot better than I am!! :)


----------



## A1983

Not at all Beth-I'm so nervous and it's on my mind 24/7 (unless distracted by work momentarily!) I keep waking in the night with it on my mind and my stomach churning with nerves. Have my 7 week scan next week. Well I'd be very proud of your symptoms hun, I'm yet to throw up (I know some women never do, just nausea) my nipples are sore and breasts tender to touch around the sides. Have been having a lot of nausea but it's calmed down the last 2 days and I'm panicking. I've also only had mild cramping on 2 days last week so fretting about that too. I agree with you about symptom comparing as everyone is different but it's hard not to worry when you are experiencing less symptoms than others. The only answer is the scan x


----------



## bethneebabe

Sorry to hear you are having a tough time too A1983. It sounds like things are going well for you though! I think it's easy to forget that the odds are in our favor. 80%+ of pregnancies once detected will go to term. If those were odds in Vegas, we'd all be putting our money down and celebrating! But since we've experienced the flip side, I know that that seems more real. I just sucked it up and made my scan for Tuesday afternoon. I should be about 8 weeks then based on my last scan. I am trying to only be positive. I keep telling myself--we will see a strong heartbeat with a perfectly developing baby.


----------



## girlinyork

Of course you will Beth :) I feel fairly confident that the ladies in this thread will be taking a baby home x


----------



## mackjess

Beth - I'm about to shit a brick because of my scan tomorrow. I think that may be part of my queasy feelings, more nerves than anything. LOL. I'm SOOOO scared. I told family on Thanksgiving and now I feel like that was a dumb move.

Great new on the heartbeat for you though. The rate of m/c drops below 5% if you hear the heartbeat at 6 weeks.

and tomorrow is my 6 week scan....so now I'm back to shitting a brick.


----------



## A1983

Thanks Jess and Beth. Good luck for your scans, it's even worse when it's in the afternoon I find as the day drags and my nerves increase to crazy levels! So know what you mean about the nerves induced nausea!


----------



## mackjess

I'm going to go home and tune out tonight. Download a book on the kindle or something. I'd love to tune out at work right now, but I'm swamped! If I just have one thing to do I can tune out my fears pretty well and concentrate on it, but today 90 diff things have popped up so then I get time to worry in between. It seems if I don't get to have a one track mind I go right back to worrying. Honestly, this is the most scared I've been in my life. Even more scary than when I was in the ER. One loss can be a fluke, so scared about multiple losses or how I'd make through it again. 

Just doing my best to stay positive because I also believe this is a lucky thread, and just maybe I'll be lucky enough to be one of the lucky ones too this time.


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi ladies:) my scan is Friday and I am F-R-EA-K-I-N-G out I hope all this sickness is for a cute, perfect bean:)


----------



## ladykara

I feel for all of you girls who are worried. i am Coping a bit better this time round, but I think that's because I now have realised its totally out of my hands.... Doesn't mean I dont worry, as soon as I have even 5 mins with no sickness I panic like crazy...and then when I am sick I panic incase it's another mole pregnancy....we have all experienced the heart breaking scans, we know that look those sonographer give... I just want to get to the feeling of movement stage.... Thank god we have each other .... X


----------



## bethneebabe

I only feel better when I see read this thread. I can't even look at the other ones. It's too much! LvN, you will have a fantastic scan on Friday. Which one is this for you?

You are so right LadyKara! This is all so much out of our control. I keep trying to find signs and ways to know everything is okay. I had to stop POAS after my BFP because I realized they were not "everything is okay" tests. It's hard because everyone's pregnancy is so different and each pregnancy is different day-to-day. It's so easy for us to freak outselves out when one thing seems off or if we feel that something should be happing that isn't. It doesn't keep me from checking if my bbs are sore ever hour or so or checking to make sure I'm not bleeding when I use the ladies room but it is all out of our control. I have a feeling this is a lucky thread too :)


----------



## LVnMommy

I will be 7 Wks 0 days (give or take a few days).On my scan friday. My friend whos due date is a day behind mine, had her scan today and saw a heartbeat and [email protected] 6 week 4 days!!! Im so [email protected]!


----------



## mackjess

I'm sooooo nervous too LVN. I'll be about the same date as your friend's scan tomorrow.


----------



## amjon

I'll probably have my first scan in the morning. I'm both terrified and excited at the same time.


----------



## A1983

Goodluck ladies with your scans x

It's half 3 in the morning and I'm awake as usual...only because I'm fretting. I usually get nausea at night but none tonight or last night...but I'm still having some during the day. I want it all the time...or at least every few hours to reassure me. Why would it stop at night?


----------



## girlinyork

mackjess said:


> I'm sooooo nervous too LVN. I'll be about the same date as your friend's scan tomorrow.

My piccie is from 6+4 so you should see plenty x

So many scans coming up :)

I think we should all adopt a mantra - "symptoms come and go but this pregnancy has stayed." Its what I tell myself when I get a day off from my sickness or my boobs aren't so sore and it helps a bit x


----------



## mackjess

giy, I love it!


----------



## A1983

So you get a day off from sickness girlinyork? Yes that's a good mantra, just need to believe it! Sorry for my negativity, just so worried and tired x


----------



## JDH1982

Blood levels have gone down to 1207 - so they've halved in 2 days :cry:
I'm gutted. I guess on some level I knew, as bleeding is never a good sign.

So this is MC number 6 and I have a lot of thinking to do. I wonder if it's time to give up and pursue adoption, but i'll let this news sink in first.

I'm definitely going to take a break with the whole TTC and I don't think i'll do IVF again. It may be time to let nature take its course and just see what happens.

there is no more medication that I could take other than what i've just been on so I do worry that I can't carry to full term. Only time will tell I guess. But this type of heartache is just to much to bear.

I wish you all the best luck in the world that everything works out for you. But I need a break from BnB as well.

I may be watching in the wings, :hugs: to you all, you've been amazing and so supportive. :hugs:


----------



## A1983

I'm so sorry JDH, my thoughts and prayers are with you xxx I know you don't want to talk about it right now but we are always here for you, and if the time comes where you want to try again push for all the tests and support you can and deserve xxx


----------



## ladykara

JDH- I am so upset to hear this, my heart goes out to you. I can't even imagine what you both are going through... Sending loads of love and hugs xxx


----------



## girlinyork

So sorry JDH :hugs: I have really high hopes that one way or another you'll get your family xxxxx


----------



## bethneebabe

So sorry to hear of your loss JDH. I'll be holding you and your family in my heart today.


Good luck with your scans Mackjess and Amjon!! I'm sure everything is going to be great!! Keep us fellow nervous ladies posted :)


----------



## flapjack10

I'm so sorry JDH :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Jdh I'm so so sorry to hear it. Your pain just now must be terrible. Hope you can find some comfort and that one way or another, you get your forever baby. My prayers are with you xxx


----------



## amjon

We had our scan and we're expecting fraternal twins!


----------



## Dollybird

Amjon congrats! How exciting! Xxx


----------



## bethneebabe

Congrats Amjon!!! I had a good feeling about your scan this morning!!

I have thrown up at work the past two days! Only I would think that as a good thing. I'm less queasy than I was last week. Now I just feel naseaus and then throw up. It's weird but at least I can eat some now.

Weird new symptom: is anyone else feeling hip aching? It's not bad but both sides of my hips and one part of my lower back feel achy. Plus the joint where my hip meets my leg. Anyone else???


----------



## monro84

JDH--I am so sorry. :hugs: Is it possible that maybe there were 2 and you lost one thats the reason the numbers went down and your bleeding. Those numbers are still good for 5 wks praying that is the case. I am on my 6th pregnancy also ttc 1 since Feb 2011. I have not done IuI or Ivf yet just to expensive for me and insurance will not cover it. I really cannot say what will happen if I loose this one. I cannot say I will take a break or just ntnp. I will pray for guidence in whatever decision you make. :hugs:

Jess--I know the feeling. Brushing my back teeth makes me gag all the time. Still have not thrown up yet. And still not much of a nausa feeling. How did your scan go? 

Bethnee--Your not the only one. The only symptoms I have almost all the time is being tired and boobs hurting (well more nipples). 

LvN--GL with your scan tomorrow I have one then also praying we hear the HB even though I will only be 5 wks 6 days but my levels are now 14460.5 did not double from last time but they get slower as the get higher still less then 96 hrs. 

Amjon--Wow congrats so exciting twins!!! :happydance:


AFM--So nervous about the scan tomorrow. 5 wks 6 days hoping for a HB. My levels did not double from Mon however I have been reading once over 6000 it can take over96 hrs to double and it is 89 hr doubling time so I guess that is ok. I am entering the 6 wks so I am really scared that I am catching the beginning of the MC. I still have no MS I do gag at times but nothing like the other 2 times my levels were this high however both those times was a BO and a triplet pregnancy so I really have nothing to compair my levels to since there is probably just one. But my numbers are still pretty high on some charts so maybe still hope for twins but I doubt it. Not even sure if my body could handle it.


----------



## Lumen000

Im so so sorry JDH...I wish you all the best :hugs: x x x 

Congrats Amjon!!

Hey I dont want to say too much considering some ladies have had bad news but just to let you know my scan went well...bambino was 17 mm and measured at 8 weeks 2 days...I did have quite a bit of brown spotting this morning and was expecting bad news but it was a "bruise" quite a bit down from bambino....so sorry to hear about JDH its heart breaking...


----------



## girlinyork

Amjon, that's amazing! Congrats!! Were they completely natural? I'm stoked for you.

Beth, sounds like sciatica? Think that's common in pregnancy.

Monro, doubling time does increase when your hcg reaches insane levels like that. Don't worry about the lack of sickness, you're still early to get it. It will probably kick in hard in a week x


----------



## girlinyork

Lumen000 said:


> Im so so sorry JDH...I wish you all the best :hugs: x x x
> 
> Congrats Amjon!!
> 
> Hey I dont want to say too much considering some ladies have had bad news but just to let you know my scan went well...bambino was 17 mm and measured at 8 weeks 2 days...I did have quite a bit of brown spotting this morning and was expecting bad news but it was a "bruise" quite a bit down from bambino....so sorry to hear about JDH its heart breaking...

Glad the bleeding was nothing to worry about :hugs: and yay for a healthy sticky baby :D


----------



## amjon

girlinyork said:


> Amjon, that's amazing! Congrats!! Were they completely natural? I'm stoked for you.
> 
> Beth, sounds like sciatica? Think that's common in pregnancy.
> 
> Monro, doubling time does increase when your hcg reaches insane levels like that. Don't worry about the lack of sickness, you're still early to get it. It will probably kick in hard in a week x

I was on Letrozole even though I already ovulated on my own. Other than that they were natural. :)


----------



## bethneebabe

Wow! This had been a very busy day for the thread. I am so happy to hear about the positive scans :)

I read a little about sciatica and it sounds like what I have. I will accept this new symptom ( and the random throwing up) as positive signs for the baby. Holy crap. Only 5 more days till my 8 week scan!


----------



## ladykara

Amjon- yay twins !!!! I hoped we would have twins in the group !!!! That's fantastic news x

Can I ask you girls a questions, when your not feeling sick, do you feel pregnant ? Do you feel different down there ? I don't ... I did or I thought I did but I don't think I do now... I'm trying not to worry but it's really hard x


----------



## mackjess

I don't feel pregnant this week cause my symptoms subsided so much.

I'm annoyed. When I called to make my first prenatal appt, the lady scheduling it said my doc likes to wait till 6 weeks so she can see something and hear the heartbeat. So she counted out 6 1/2 weeks to schedule me. So I'm all geared up for the ultrasound, but no. I had to schedule that for week 8, she doesn't do them this early. Oy. She did do bloodwork, so hopefully I get results tomorrow. Haven't had a lot of symptoms yet so at least getting those results will be reassuring.


----------



## ladykara

I have been told I should have another scan from 9 weeks which I am now so hoping to get another scan booked, but I think I'll be taking my over night bag... Something just feels missing, it's hard to explain, I don't feel different down there... I remember always feeling pregnant with Paige... I have always known with the last two MC and it feels like that... I'm hoping its just me being a idiot ...


----------



## LVnMommy

My scan is tomorrow and Im so nervous! I seriously have no idea what to do with this sickness, I have not gotten up from my sofa in 1 1/2 days. (except to vomit).


Ladykara- I do not feel different! only the excessive sickness for the past couple days!!.I have faith you will have a precious perfect bean coming soon:) 


mackjess- Ughh! how annoying! i would be totally pouting right now if no scan!!!

monro- good luck!!! mine is in the morning i am trying not to freak out! its a make it or break it scan:/ and since my friend saw her perfect bean, im so scared mines not going to have a heartbeat, and then i dont know if i could handle watching her grow her baby and mine not happening.. but im thinking positive!

congrats on the scans ladies!! and wish me luck at mine tomorrow:)


----------



## bethneebabe

Mackjess-- I'm sure everything is going to be great when you get your results. Each doctor is different. Mine pretty much refused to do bloodwork but had no problem setting up an ultrasound at 6 weeks.

LadyKara-- I know what you mean. I mentally felt more pregnant with my early MC than I do now and I've seen the heartbeat! I feel like I haven't let myself get attached to this pregnancy yet. I miss my lost LO everyday.


----------



## bethneebabe

bethneebabe said:


> Mackjess-- I'm sure everything is going to be great when you get your results. Each doctor is different. Mine pretty much refused to do bloodwork but had no problem setting up an ultrasound at 6 weeks.
> 
> LadyKara-- I know what you mean. I mentally felt more pregnant with my early MC than I do now and I've seen the heartbeat! I feel like I haven't let myself get attached to this pregnancy yet. I miss my lost LO everyday.

LVN-- I can't wait to hear the results of your scan! I am feeling some good vibes for you!!


----------



## girlinyork

ladykara said:


> I have been told I should have another scan from 9 weeks which I am now so hoping to get another scan booked, but I think I'll be taking my over night bag... Something just feels missing, it's hard to explain, I don't feel different down there... I remember always feeling pregnant with Paige... I have always known with the last two MC and it feels like that... I'm hoping its just me being a idiot ...

You probably feel like that because you're used to feeling like that when pregnant. I felt for sure like I'd miscarry at first in this pregnancy and fully expected my scan to show an empty womb. I bet everything is fine. :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

I'm craving breakfast for dinner so dh is getting pancake mix on his way home, but I always love brinner so I'm not sure it is a pregnant thing. Lol


----------



## girlinyork

Jess I have a mad hankering for nachos with cheese and chillis. I want them so bad


----------



## bethneebabe

I had cheese curls for dinner. They tasted awesome. I have no regrets.:blush:


----------



## mackjess

so I made cinnamon pancakes last night, omg they were so good. woke up at 5 am (2 hours before my alarm goes off and I need to get up) craving spaghettios. It's so random, I love it. Lol

I was also excited bc my bbs were sore when I woke up but that went away already so maybe I just slept on them wrong. I want more solid symptoms! queasiness and ms would be nice. the doc asked if I had it yet and I was like not really. =/


----------



## girlinyork

Not everyone gets sick. And not everyone gets sick with every pregnancy. Its a lottery and as reassuring as sickness is, I wouldn't wish it on anyone lol. Jessica28, a user on here, never got a single symptom and is 30 weeks now!


----------



## bethneebabe

Not to worry MackJess! It sounds like you have some good symptoms do far. I know with me my bbs soreness had kinda reached a point to where I don't really notice it now unless I touch them, then it's like "crap! Why did I do that?" I think I'm starting to get use to some of the symptoms and dealing with them better, you may be in that boat too. I also love your mid-night spaghettios cravings!!

My MS came back full force last night/this morning. Back to crackers and applesauce for breakfast. I think I'm just learning to eat what I can, when I can. I was so weak when I was sick 24/7, I'm just getting strength back.

Question for you ladies--anyone have a tiny baby bump yet? I'm 7w2d ish and I think I may have a tiny one--or it could be bloating. I carry some weight in my stomach do its hard to tell but I see it, dang it!!


----------



## girlinyork

Beth, I have a massive bloaty bump and I am unmistakably pregnant. The mw said that my UK size 6 (US 2 I think?) frame has nowhere to hide my grapefruit sized womb so I'm showing quickly.


----------



## amjon

I've never really had much more sickness when I was pregnant. I'm feeling more and more often with this pregnancy (I'm guessing because there is double the baby!). I woke up this morning really sick though (not MS), so I had to stay home from work today.


----------



## bethneebabe

Awe Am! Feel better!! Do you see your symptoms differently now that you know it's twins?

GirlInYork-- I bet you have the cutest little bump! I am a US size 8 so I have a bit of flab to cover it up ;) no weight gain for me yet but my thighs look bigger :shrug:


----------



## LVnMommy

My scan is 45 mins away and Im a big ball of nerves:/


----------



## bethneebabe

Aw LVN!! It'll be great!! Sending tons of positive thoughts your way. Just think, in less than an hour you'll see your baby!!!!


----------



## ladykara

Lvn thinking of you ... Xx


----------



## amjon

bethneebabe said:


> Awe Am! Feel better!! Do you see your symptoms differently now that you know it's twins?
> 
> GirlInYork-- I bet you have the cutest little bump! I am a US size 8 so I have a bit of flab to cover it up ;) no weight gain for me yet but my thighs look bigger :shrug:

No, they're pretty much the same. I've never had major MS though, so I'm pretty lucky that double MS is still not all that horrible.


----------



## girlinyork

LVnMommy said:


> My scan is 45 mins away and Im a big ball of nerves:/

Big hugs, it'll be amazing x


----------



## LVnMommy

Ok! all went well, big relief here!!! Im only measuring 6 week 1 day, and Im supposed to be 7 weeks today. 6 day difference :? I had a positive test on november 9th so that would of put me around 8 dpo with a positive?im not sure cause we were not "trying" so eaisly could be off and I wasnt sure on LMP Maybe im thinking too much into it! I have one bean in there heart pumping away!!


----------



## bethneebabe

Congrats LVN!! I know that this early that timing goes back and forth--especially if you aren't sure when you ovulated or if you have a cycle that is normally longer than 28 days. I know that my doctor kept saying I was farther along than I knew I was because I had a longer cycle and I ovulate later. My first scan showed me at 5w5d --4 days behind what the doctor estimated. It sounds like you had a wonderful first scan! Congrats!!!!


----------



## monro84

Lumen--thats great your beanie is getting big. :thumbup:

bethnee--4 more days at least the weekend will make it fly by.

Jess-- What that does not make since that first she tells you that she does scans at 6 1/2 weeks then says no we don't do them that early I would be highly pissed. spaghettios sound good right now. But I am hungry. 

lady--so sorry your feeling that away I hope your feelings are wrong and next scan is a healty HB adn baby. :hugs:

LvN-- Yay congrats that is great when is next scan

amjon--wow lucky you. When I was pregnant last yr in aug with twins/triplets It was not that I was sick it was that nothing sounded good to me so i could not eat it and since I could not eat it I would get that nawing sinsation that makes you sick. Had it 24/7. Count yourself lucky. 

GIY- Bump Pic????

AFM--Had my scan this morning 5 wks 6 days saw a yolk sac and itty bitty baby dot and a HB of 96.15:happydance: He said that was great everything looked great the CRL (crown rump length) was 3.26mm which on the report that he put up online for me to ck says that is 6 wks but the ultrasound said 5 wks 5 days but he said they are a day off sometimes so I am inbetween 5 wks 5 days and 5 wks 6 days I guess you could say I am 5 wks 5 1/2 days lol. The gestational sac in his report measured 6 wks 4 days at 16.52 mm? So so far good he wanted me to come back next week but I told him I could not till that next mon so on my next US I will be 7 wks 2 days that would be the fartherest I would ever have been with a Heart beat if there is one.


----------



## mackjess

Lvn - I'm not sure exactly when I OV'd either since I only use OPKs and don't temp or feel symptoms. My surge that shows up on OPKs always lasted about 3 dyas, and then you ovulated 12-48 hours after that surge. I also found conflicting info about if you ovulate at the beginning or end of your positive OPKs. So I either OV 12 hours after my first OPK, or 5 days after the first OPK. :haha: I'm sure I'm going to be "off" too when I get measured. It's one of the reasons I didn't push for the scan yesterday at my appt. If I'm only 5wks and the heartbeat wasn't there yet I would have been so scared.


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats monro!

Lvn, don't worry about bubs being small because its hard to get an accurate measurement at that point x


----------



## Dollybird

Lvn congrats!! Fab news about your scan  xx


----------



## ladykara

Yay to positive scans !!!!! So happy for you both x


----------



## LVnMommy

at first i started crying because he tried to use the tummy one and couldnt see anything( i had emptied my bladded for urine sample) so i start bawling, he said lets just calm down let me take a look with transvaginal, and theres my little bubba, FHR 120. And I say whats it measuring, he starts laughing and said, well your going to be a fun patient! just take a deep breath and let me see... and theres my little beans heart beating away i wish i would of recorded it but i was so nervous before i went in there I left my phone in car, My BP was 153/102! My DH said he feels its real now, that he didnt want to get excited, after the BO and MC. But it looks like we are good :) OB has no concerns and said make a appointment in 4 weeks unless I have any problems(please oh please STAY AWAY PROBLEMS!!) In the meantime, Im feeling HORRIBLE as usual:(


----------



## girlinyork

Its so emotional seeing beany, isn't it? X


----------



## amjon

LVnMommy said:


> at first i started crying because he tried to use the tummy one and couldnt see anything( i had emptied my bladded for urine sample) so i start bawling, he said lets just calm down let me take a look with transvaginal, and theres my little bubba, FHR 120. And I say whats it measuring, he starts laughing and said, well your going to be a fun patient! just take a deep breath and let me see... and theres my little beans heart beating away i wish i would of recorded it but i was so nervous before i went in there I left my phone in car, My BP was 153/102! My DH said he feels its real now, that he didnt want to get excited, after the BO and MC. But it looks like we are good :) OB has no concerns and said make a appointment in 4 weeks unless I have any problems(please oh please STAY AWAY PROBLEMS!!) In the meantime, Im feeling HORRIBLE as usual:(

My BP was like 156/102 also before our scan. I was so nervous. They are having me do readings twice a day and sending me to a cardiologist because of it, but I've been getting 130ish/80ish at home since, so think it was just nerves.


----------



## girlinyork

My bp is 90/50. I get dizzy a lot.


----------



## girlinyork

How is everyone? X


----------



## Dollybird

I had a wee bit brown spotting yesterday :wacko: wasn't really too worried but phoned epu and they want me to come in for another scan Monday just to double check everything's ok. Praying it is. Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Oh so sorry dolly. Sure it's fine. Brown spotting is just a bit of old blood. As long as it isn't heavy or full of big clots I wouldn't worry :hugs:

afm, I found the heartbeat on the Doppler tonight :) only got a few seconds because I'm not very good with it but I heard him loud and clear :)


----------



## mackjess

dolly, fx for you. things are more sensitive and bleed easier down there when you are prego so it could be ssomething as minor as a little spotting from intercourse. I had some once the day after and my ob said itwas prob from sex. I wouldnt worry if its brown blood, but its awesome they are seeing you to double check.

I'm tiiiirrreedd today, been in bed watching law and order reruns. I think I'm feeling low because I dkd.t hear back on my bloodwork yesterday. I won't know til monday that it all looks ok. bbs again were sore this am but dont feel like it now. still wish I had more symptoms since I'm getting close to 7 weeks, and it's scary since I had a chemical pregnancy before, it could be why I have few symptoms. hope my hcg looks great when they come back.


----------



## mackjess

giy, what type if Doppler did you get? thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## girlinyork

I rented a bt200. Its okay although I've never tried another model so not sure if there are better out there x


----------



## bethneebabe

GirlInYork--Yeah for finding a heartbeat with your doppler.

MackJess--Sorry to hear that you didn't get your blood test results yet. Feeling really tired is a good sign! Do you have an ultrasound set up soon? I hate all of the waiting.

I'm feelin okay today. Went out for breakfast then felt terribly sick for most of the mid day. I pretty much just napped. Bbs are sore off and on and I try not to worry about it. My 8 week scan is on Tuesday and I am trying to keep good thoughts but it's hard to know what is going on in there!


----------



## 2imps_1angel

hi all, we are due on the 15th July :)
wasn't expecting to fall as quick as we did (it's been 4 months).
did anyone else see a load of rainbows around the time they concieved/found out?


----------



## girlinyork

2imps_1angel said:


> hi all, we are due on the 15th July :)
> wasn't expecting to fall as quick as we did (it's been 4 months).
> did anyone else see a load of rainbows around the time they concieved/found out?

Hello and welcome to the thread :D I will add you a ticker asap x. I didn't see any rainbows but I did conceive on national pregnancy loss awareness day and on the day of my bfp I accidentally got my neighbour's cot delivered to my place and I'm 12 weeks on Christmas eve :) Think serendipity brought us this bubs x


----------



## 2imps_1angel

i saw 3, the first was 26/10 (we were celebrating my son's birthday) my dates mean conception was between the 22nd-26th. then i saw two more the week i tested :bfp:, i think someone was trying to tell me something :)


----------



## girlinyork

I'd like to think so :D


----------



## Dollybird

2imps, shortly after I had my ectopic I was in a low place. I prayed for a sign that it would be ok and as I was driving into work that night I saw two rainbows, one inside the other directly above my work, the next night when I drove in they were there again. So I knew it was gonna be ok. When I was about 2-3dpo of this cycle (my conception cycle) I was sitting doing my makeup. The sun was shining in on my face and as I glance in the mirror I noticed a small rainbow shining on my face. Well I looked up at the window, the curtain was pulled over one side. Behind the curtain is a figurine of a woman dancing that my mum got me as it is named after me (has my name engraved in its feet) well it was being the curtain but I could see its sillouette, and whaddya know the sillouette looks like a pregnant woman. And I just knew that was it that I was preg. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies, I'm trying not to worry too much. It seems quite common to have light brown cm around this time, and I've had no other problems. Pregnancy symptoms strong as ever. I've not bd'd recently (been too afraid since I got preg) so I know it's not that. But it could just be left over from implantation. Here's hoping!! Xxx


----------



## ladykara

Welcome 2imp and congrats,a few of the girls commented about seeing rainbows a while ago x

GIY omg that's wicked news !!!! I want to get a Doppler now !!! But I'll wait till my next scan to make sure ... X

I'm still really sick in the evenings .. But now and then I get a few moments sick free and quickly do house work and wash my hair........x


----------



## ladykara

Dolly, about 3 weeks ago I wiped and had brown discharge... But it was only that once, the lady told me at the scan even slight bleeding is common x


----------



## girlinyork

I am such a bag of hormones I am crying at the Muppets Christmas Carol. No idea why. Oh boy, I feel daft.


----------



## bethneebabe

Awe! GirlInYork--I totally understand! You are not alone!!! I was crying the other weekend at the opening of the new James Bond movie. Who does that??

I have a "song" for the baby. If anyone has every heard Home by Phillip Phillips I think of it as my song to the baby. Whenever I hear it on the radio when driving I have to pull over and bawl hysterically. DH was driving home from breakfast yesterday morning and looked at me like I was a crazy person. Just goes with the horomones I guess.


----------



## mackjess

Awe, I love the rainbows and the song. That is very sweet.

Can't wait until tomorrow to get my bloods back. I felt a little nauseous and my bbs felt sore and huge this AM again. So that was a little reassuring, but the bloods will be even better. That will help me make it to my scan 12-11. 

I put a doppler on my Xmas list. My father in law is a TOTAL gadget guy, he is constantly buying anything new that comes out, so I think he will get it. :)


----------



## bethneebabe

Good morning ladies!! I hope everyone had a great weekend. I started getting a little bloody nose this weekend, not much but I never have any bloody noses.

Anyone having a scan today? Mine is tomorrow afternoon. I'm trying to stay positive and just think that I'm going to see our happ, growing baby with a strong heartbeat :)


----------



## girlinyork

No scan for two and a half weeks. I'm so impatient! My MIL is stopping by and hoping to hear the heartbeat on the doppler. Hope I can find him. I'm 9 weeks today. So happy :happydance:


----------



## mackjess

dolly had her scan today and it was beautiful. mine is next Thursday, and I'm anxiously waiting for my bloodwork today. I got absolutely no sleep since I'm so nervous about it and called into work because I'm so exhausted I was afraid to drive. so I'll be doing some work from home today to stay busy till they call. exciting about the doppler, I hope I get one too.


----------



## ladykara

Mack- hope you get the results soon honey x

GIY yay to reaching 9 weeks... Each week we get through is less worry, let us know if you find te heart beat again x

Beth good luck for the scan tomorrow x

So tempted just to buy Doppler now, maybe ill find the heart beat and I wouldn't have to wait for my scan to rest my mind... But then again I may just worry even more if I don't find it ..x


----------



## mackjess

if I get a doppler I'm going to wait till the day of a scan to try it so that way if I don't find it I won't worry for long. I might have to leave it at someones house to not use it too much. Lol


----------



## mackjess

And I just had a good strong round of feeling nauseous after I ate my breakfast. enough that I stood up to head to the restroom before I realized it was going to pass. it always amuses me how reassured I am after I feel sick.

And on another note, my dh had his friends over for beer and football this weekend so I think I'm gonna go clean the toilets now while I'm feeling better. :)


----------



## girlinyork

My MIL just popped around. I showed her the heartbeat on the doppler and she burst into tears. It was sweet. Then she went online with me and ordered me two maternity dresses as Christmas presents. Really touching :D


----------



## mackjess

That is so sweet, they say boys usually have a higher heartbeat if it tells you what the rate is. :)


----------



## girlinyork

I purposely got one without a heartbeat display because I didn't want to worry if it was lower end of normal. Bubs has always had a strong heartbeat. Not sure bubs likes the doppler as he swims away from it a few seconds after I find his heartbeat lol


----------



## bethneebabe

Awe Mack!! Glad to hear you're a but naseus. I know that always makes me feel better too.


----------



## girlinyork

My MIL has ordered me two dresses for Christmas :happydance:

https://www.newlook.com/shop/matern...vy-bead-embellished-tie-waist-dress_263817041

https://www.newlook.com/shop/maternity/shop-department/maternity-red-polka-dot-dress_268749469

I can't really put off buying maternity clothes much longer as my stuff is already starting to struggle at the seams so I'm glad she bit the bullet instead of me and got them.


----------



## mackjess

OK ladies, now I'm scared. My labs came back and my HCG is great (49,500) but my progesterone was 19 a few days before I missed AF when I got it tested last, and now it's dropped to 11.5 so I'm starting progesterone today and getting it rechecked Wednesday. Not sure exactly what that means, the nurse said sometimes it changes so they do supplements. God I'm so scared.


----------



## girlinyork

Don't panic. If you've been started on progesterone then you should be fine. It takes effect pretty quickly and no damage should have been done x


----------



## girlinyork

I found this from google if it helps:

*Progesterone levels can change from one day to the other, from one hour to the next, from one laboratory to the next.
After you eat, progesterone levels can drop by as much as 50%, that's why the blood test should be done in the morning and before you eat. 
Even on the same day women may have different levels.
If you are pregnant, progesterone levels are usually at least 10-12 ng/ml to have a better chance of a good pregnancy outcome and most doctors like to see progesterone levels around 16-18 ng/ml or more though there are many successful pregnancies with lower levels.*


----------



## mackjess

THANK YOU. You have no idea how much that helps. The first 2 times I got my progesterone checked was in the am after only having breakfast. The last time was late in the day after I'd had several meals. I am going Wednesday am to get them rechecked so hopefully it's back to normal.


It's just scary because if there is something wrong, and that's why my progesterone dropped, then the supplements won't change anything. Ugh it's going to be a long week.


----------



## bethneebabe

:hug: sorry this is so stressful MackJess. It's great that your HCG is so high and that they are starting you on the progesterone to help of needed. Sounds like some overall good news. I'll keep you and your LO in my thoughts :)


----------



## girlinyork

I found a ton of threads when I was looking for that info about women slapped on the supplements who finished up with "my son/daughter is 1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/10/11 etc now" and not one who it ended badly for :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Thank you, I know it's probably OK. But of course my first impulse was to cry and freak out. I think I'd be less scared if it had always been low. I was SO happy when it was 19 back on 11/9, it's the drop that it really troubling me. But I'll take my supplement and hope that testing in the morning again gives me good results.


----------



## monro84

LvN--That is great so glad you was able to hear a HB especially one at 120. :happydance:

GIY--Omg that is great only 9 wks what kind are you using I am going to get the Hi Bebe Pro 3 Mhz when I make it to 8 wks there is a video on Youtube of a lady at 5 wks 6 days that picked up the HB on it with is almost to good to believe. But it says it is advertised to pick it up from 8 to 10 wks. 

2imps-- wow congrats thats great you were able to so quickly so sorry for the MC. Love the rainbow story. 

Dolly-- How did your scan go? The rainbow story made me tear up. Damn hormones lol. But that is a beautiful story. 

Bethnee--I know the feeling I was watching Boy Meets World reruns this weekend and cried at almost every episode. :dohh: That song by Jason Aldean "laughed until we cried" I was almost bawling b/c there is a part that says " When we tried so long, we almost gave up hope. And I remember you comin' in and tellin' me the news" and really any song I hear about baby's I cry. I cannot believe I did not cry when they announced Kate Middleton was pregnant. :dohh:

Jess--Look on the bright side that you were able to catch it and get started on the progestrone. I would not worry since you have had no red blood and your hcg leve is so high. But I know how stressful it is :hugs:

AFM--I think the MS is kicking in. I was a little worried b/c Sat I woke up and boobs not as sore all day, no sickness not even when I brushed my teeth. I really did not eat much either b/c I was not really hungry I believe all day I had an apple, chips and salsa and ramon noodles. Usually when I get hungry I get kinda nausas but it was nothing. Yesterday was not bad either just really tired. However this morning OMG woke up boobs SOOOOOO sore, and when i woke up I knew MS was starting b/c I had that feeling in the back of my throat it feels like a pressure like its kinda closed and you have to swallow to get rid of it but swallowing does not help.


----------



## girlinyork

Oh joy, morning sickness. Isn't it great? :) I use the hi bebe bt200. It's obviously pretty good. I didn't get one with a hb rate display because I knew I'd worry if I was lower end of normal xx


----------



## bethneebabe

Looks like the Princess may be in our club. I saw the news report about her severe morning sickness but not yet 12 weeks and thought that she must be in the same heap as the rest of us expecting in July. Too funny. I would freak out if anyone at work knew as I'm just 8 weeks along. Imagine the whole world! At least our first trimester MS has a bit of peace and quiet !


----------



## monro84

bethneebabe said:


> Looks like the Princess may be in our club. I saw the news report about her severe morning sickness but not yet 12 weeks and thought that she must be in the same heap as the rest of us expecting in July. Too funny. I would freak out if anyone at work knew as I'm just 8 weeks along. Imagine the whole world! At least our first trimester MS has a bit of peace and quiet !

Omg I know that would be terrible. I heard the kind she has is very bad MS and only like .2 to 2% of pregnant women get it. It causes dehydration and malnutrition, and she is already so tiny. I just cannot believe that did not wait till 12 wks. I don't believe this was the first time she was pregnant and I do believe she has had MC's I just cannot believe they did it so early. :dohh:


----------



## monro84

girlinyork said:


> Oh joy, morning sickness. Isn't it great? :) I use the hi bebe bt200. It's obviously pretty good. I didn't get one with a hb rate display because I knew I'd worry if I was lower end of normal xx

Yeah it has not gotten as bad as it was last time however I do not have 3 in there either. :haha: Even with my BO I had it pretty bad. I kinda felt it coming on yestrday so I went out and got groceries for it. I really like fresh ice cold fruit when I am pregnant however i was reading something Sat evening that this woman was 6 or 7 wks and she got a chicken bisket cracker put cream cheese on it then a Jalapenio, then ez squeeze cheese, then a garlic cruton. lol I actually said that sounded good. :dohh:


----------



## bethneebabe

They probably felt no choice with the hospitalization. Though they could have said exhaustion/dehydration like elebs do. I have thought that I would need to come clean early if I threw up infront of anyone. So far when I've thrown up at work I've had some privacy.


----------



## mackjess

Monroe - I think the same about her having previous m/c's. The story must have leaked, the poor dear. She has had so many issues having her privacy invaded!

Well, the instructions on my script made me feel better. It says to take them until I complete 12 weeks gestation (lol, sounds like animal planet, gestation) and there are 2 refills. I was expecting like 20 pills or something while they ran the tests, but the refills made me feel better. Like this is a frequent occurrence and the script usually works. :)


----------



## girlinyork

My sister was in the same state as the princess with both her pregnancies. She could have died. While I'm not a royalist and couldn't give a hoot about the royal family as an institution, it's sad she's suffering so badly but at least hyperemesis gravidarum is getting some airtime.


----------



## girlinyork

I've made us a signature banner at last! Just copy this (minus the space at the [ url and the page) into your siggy and it should work :)

[ url=https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/1354283-beach-bumps-july-rainbows.html][ img]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt9237937fltt.gif[/url]


----------



## monro84

Jess--Thats great I am glad your feeling more at ease. :hugs:

GIY-- They are saying it is assocaited with a good pregnancy outcome and sometimes twins:shrug: I am assuming your sister only had 1 each time:haha:


----------



## monro84

yay the signature banner for this group worked but it sucks I cannot put it with out the spoiler. :growlmad:


----------



## girlinyork

Yeah, my sister had one each time. It can be genetic and I know my gran suffered with it although not to the extent my sister did.

Never mind about the spoiler - it still looks good in there :)


----------



## amjon

mackjess said:


> Monroe - I think the same about her having previous m/c's. The story must have leaked, the poor dear. She has had so many issues having her privacy invaded!
> 
> Well, the instructions on my script made me feel better. It says to take them until I complete 12 weeks gestation (lol, sounds like animal planet, gestation) and there are 2 refills. I was expecting like 20 pills or something while they ran the tests, but the refills made me feel better. Like this is a frequent occurrence and the script usually works. :)

They gave me 2 refills also. I've been on them since 4 weeks. I think I almost lost the twins (my temp was dropping majorly), but I was able to hold it off with OTC cream until the OB got my script called in. I'll probably start weaning at about 12 weeks. I don't want to take a chance of doing it too early.


----------



## mackjess

My OB called just to go over the progesterone since it was her nurse that called this AM. She doesn't like it to fall under 10 and I was still at 11.5, so she isn't too worried since I am starting supplements so soon.

Of course, it won't change anything if there is a problem, but at least if it's a healthy bean it's getting the support it needs. I'm reading a lot of positive info about successful pregnancies with people taking prometrium or other supplements, so I'm less of a mess than I was this morning. I was just bawling when I got off the phone. I will know Thursday one way or another if things are good. I don't think I'll see a hb if there was an issue causing the progesterone to be low so then I will know. I have had no spotting, cramping, or any other issues so I fully expect to have a flickering heartbeat at my scan. And if not, there is nothing I could have done differently and worrying about something I can't change is too much stress. I hope time doesn't crawl til it gets here!


----------



## girlinyork

Of COURSE there will be a healthy little heartbeat :) and a beautiful beany too x


----------



## mackjess

I was very happy with the 49500 HCG. I don't know, I guess with the chemical before I never thought about it actually making it that high. That helps make me think things are good.


----------



## girlinyork

Definitely, that's a great hcg number :)

I can't believe how fast we're all ticking along. Flapjack is nearly 10 weeks!! We're knocking on the door of second tri almost :)


----------



## mackjess

Just sent the DH to the store for donuts. At least my cravings are making me feel like like things are still good!! I swear I'm going to start eating less junk and more veggies (I have increased the fruit and veggies, I've just added more junk too) once I get to the heartbeat part of all this. I think this part of the wait is going to be the scariest for me, so for now I'm eating whatever brings me some comfort. I think its cravings + stress eating for me. :haha:


----------



## bethneebabe

MackJess-I love donuts normally but now most sweets look blah to me. Eat an extra donut for me! I have only really wanted salty stuff.

Ugh. Feeling so sick tonight. Threw up once already. I have a full day of work tomorrow and then my 8 week scan in the later afternoon. I am on pins and needles but I am praying that we will see our perfect LO with a strong heartbeat. I will keep you ladies updated.


----------



## mackjess

Bethnee, this is only the second time I've craved sweets, which is odd for me since I'm an all the time sweets lover normally. Lately it's been more salty, spicy, or something tomato based, or just tomatoes. And, I did eat a donut for you. I was just gonna eat 2, but 3 of them disappeared. :shrug:

Good luck tomorrow! I'm sure it's going to be lovely, especially with all those symptoms.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hi Ladies,

I just want to update you all on my exciting news. Dr estimates that I am 6w5d pregnant. I was SO nervous and feared for the worst when I first saw the sac but then I saw the fetal pole and flickering. My heart stopped; I could see the heartbeat. DH didnt seem happy until I asked the doc to explain what he was looking at. He was happy to see the heart beat.

Sticky dust to all xox


----------



## girlinyork

I wish I had cravings! I just hate everything :( 

Scorpio that's amazing! You must be so happy. When is your due date. I'll add your ticker xx


----------



## girlinyork

Did anyone hear from dolly? Did her scan go okay?


----------



## Scorpio23

EDD 25 July 2013


----------



## ladykara

Yay Scorpio that's fab news so happy for you xx

Mackjess- glad they have given you something, You will be fine so many women have to have supplements and they go on to have healthy pregnancies... Xx

I'm still feeling sick, if I'm lucky I will get a few moments of non sickness... My manager popped over to see me and get my sick note from the doctor, its Awful feeling so sick in front of your manager.. X


----------



## mackjess

dolly posted her scan in the other threads. looked good and had heartbeat.


----------



## LVnMommy

I cannot handle this sickness~!!!!! I think im going to stop working:( its night shift and im dragging/ cannot stop this horrible MS. Is anyone else having it this badly?


----------



## monro84

Bethnee --If you believe in the old wives tale about cravings it would mean your having a boy. Boy is salty and/or spicy, Girl is Sour and/or sweet. 

Jess--Same goes for you too.:winkwink:

Scorpio--Yay congrats thats great and your due date is my mom's b-day. 

GIY--I know what you mean. I cannot plan to eat anymore I just have to eat what sounds good. Last night I cooked DH tacos but I ate 2 egg rolls. :dohh:


----------



## bethneebabe

LVN--so sorry to hear your MS is so bad. Mine is worse in the evening but I work during the day so it works out. I would call your doctor to see if there is anything they can prescribe to you to help.

Alrighty--officially freaking out about my scan this afternoon. I am close to tears! I have everything of good luck on me today including my angel necklace that I got to remember the LO we lost this summer. I know that my last scan at 6 weeks was good and I have no reason to think today will go badly but I am so scared. I just love this LO so much and want so badly for things to be okay. I may have to tell my good friend at work because I'm afraid I'll start sobbing in my meeting today. I am really really really trying to stay positive!!!


----------



## girlinyork

LVnMommy said:


> I cannot handle this sickness~!!!!! I think im going to stop working:( its night shift and im dragging/ cannot stop this horrible MS. Is anyone else having it this badly?

It is definitely making my life difficult. Are you throwing up and dehydrated? 

Beth, it will be fine. I'm so sure of it x


----------



## LVnMommy

Girlinyork- Oh yes throwing up nonstop, from the moment I wake, and I mean as soon as i sit up im running to the bathroom, till I go to sleep. I can feel myself getting dehydrated. Im trying to drink fluids, but you know how that goes, when its coming back up! Doctor did prescribe me phenergan friday, but the dumb medical assistant didnt send it to the pharmacy!! so i had to wait till yesterday, called the medical assistant to send it again, and when i went to pick it up, SHE SENT THE WRONG MEDICATION!!! so I finally got the right medicine today, geeez! heres hoping it works

(sorry was just a bit peeved at her when im feeling so sick!)

GL BETH!! i think everything will be dandy:)


----------



## mackjess

lvn I hope the meds help.

bethnee your scan is going to be great.


----------



## girlinyork

Has the doctor checked your ketones lvn? Could you have hyperemesis?

my sister is on BBC news at 6 in a moment talking about hyperemesis gravidarum.


----------



## ladykara

GIY- is she the brown haired lady with the eye liner .. Very slim ? I saw that report. X

Lvn - i feel sick all day and it gets much worse in the evenings, It was starting to get manageable for a few hours during the day but its just got back to being bad again. I used to throw up but that made me feel worse so now I try and do everything I can to not chuck up.... But all I think about it being sick !! Every smell and anything I look at makes me feel like gagging... I'm 10 weeks on thurs and hoping it will be getting better.... Im so sick of being sick, I keep thinking how much more I can take... I am so depressed,my husband is off to look after me for two weeks.. I might be joining the royal Kate soon lol x


----------



## bethneebabe

Good news ladies!!! My LO is measuring perfectly--exactly 2 weeks after the last scan. Stong heartbeat at 167bmp. I almost didn't make it since I drank the 32 ounces and was in actualy pain when they called me. The tech said not to drink so much water next time, Guess I'm too good at following orders! :)


----------



## girlinyork

Yes she is Kara! :)

Knew everything would be great Beth :D


----------



## girlinyork

By the way, there's a chance one of us will share a due date with the duchess. Sources say she's 8 or 9 weeks so it's wait and see. We should place bets on which of us is closest :)


----------



## ladykara

That's brilliant she is due same time as us, as long as its after me !! Lol I'm really excited to be pregnant with someone so well known, something to tell our LO.

GIY ha ha that's brilliant I saw your sister, did they call and ask her to go on TV ? How long ago was she pregnant ? X

I caved in and brought a Doppler .. I thought what hell, even if this pregnancy doesn't last I intend on trying again so it's not like its a waste of money and I may even find a heart beat when it arrives which may put my kind at rest x


----------



## girlinyork

Her youngest is two. She was an oopsie because after her first HG pregnancy she said never again. Needless to say her dh got the snip.

I feel a bit like Kate stole my thunder. Like my friends will be more interested in her pregnancy than mine :/


----------



## bethneebabe

Lady Kara--I might cave and get a doppler too in a few weeks. Let us know how yours works out!

I know what you mean about stealing thunder GIL. Even not being in the UK the media is growing crazy. I'm glad I just have the first trimester to go through with close friends and family (and you ladies!) and not have to worry about all of the pressure she is under! I was wondering who our "celebrity" pregnant sisters would be. Never know who will announce soon. On a side note, I am hoping that right now it distracts people from my random runs to the bathroom at work :) I am very lucky that my boss doesn't seem very observant about such things.

I did end up telling my one friend at work because I was close to tears before a meeting today. She was so supportive when I had my MC this summer so I know she's a good friend.


----------



## girlinyork

Love the new ticker Beth :D


----------



## bethneebabe

Thank GIL. I was waiting until after this appointment. I am taking this wonderful news as a sign that I should enjoy my pregnancy and be happy.


----------



## girlinyork

I've started enjoying my pregnancy :) last night my belly was so distended I put maternity clothes on and they fit! It was mental. I dread to think how massive I will end up by the end of all this lol. Hopefully my bloat will fill with baby and theb grow at a reasonable rate


----------



## ladykara

Beth- glad you found someone you can trust at work, makes a huge difference x

I kept shouting at the TV news report " in pregnant too !!!" Everyone is talking about it which makes it really hard as I want to tell people !!

I have been told my scan is tomorrow at 10.30, I feel a bit more positive but I'm still intending on taking a over night bag, I got left in hospital for two days and I wasn't prepared. If I get told bad news I don't think I'll cope this time round, I was prepared last time but this time I feel ok so will be a huge shock, I try not to get my hopes up...I think the sickness gives me hope x


----------



## monro84

LvN--How's the MS today? 

Lady--When do you get the dopplar? What kind did you get? GL with your scan tomorrow I am sure everything will be normal and your baby will have a strong HB.:hugs:

bethnee--Yay!! :happydance: Thats great news. I am hoping for the same report next monday. Also another well known celeb is suppose to be 9 wks is Jessica Simpson again!!


AFM-today (6 wks 4 days) is the same day the baby passed last time I made it this far. Last time I heard the HB at 6 wks 1 day. However last time I lost my symptoms the same day the baby passed. I woke up my boobs were not as sore and I had an appitite back and I knew something was wrong. Today I woke up boobs still sore maybe not as sore as yestarday but still very sore. Almost thew up burshing my teeth. Still have a nausas feeling to like something is touching the back of my throat. And still tired. I really feel the baby is still ok but I am still going to be scared till I go back next monday and there is a strong HB.


----------



## ladykara

Monro I'm glad your having symptoms today still, great feeling reaching those milestones which someone who hasn't lost a baby before wouldn't understand. Mine was 9 weeks and 8 weeks... I'm 10 tomorrow so as long as bean is ok tomorrow I would have reached both mine.

I was going to rent a hi bebe bt200 as some of the girls on the fb group got a heart beat at 8 weeks and its LCD screen tells you the heart beat.. Which makes it easier.. Renting is £10 a month but you have to post back recorded, I found the exact same one to buy for £30, I thought its a better deal as I would use it through out pregnancy, I may even keep it for when friends are pregnant, it's coming tomorrow, hopefully before my scan because if I can't find a heart beat I won't have to spend days worrying.. X


----------



## flapjack10

Ahhhh I'm so bad at keeping up! It's this bloody tiredness - I can't cope! :) All good though. Had a scan on Monday and all was perfect. Scan pic on my journal if you so wish to see it.

Blimmin Kate Middleton stealing our thunder!

xxx


----------



## monro84

ladykara said:


> Monro I'm glad your having symptoms today still, great feeling reaching those milestones which someone who hasn't lost a baby before wouldn't understand. Mine was 9 weeks and 8 weeks... I'm 10 tomorrow so as long as bean is ok tomorrow I would have reached both mine.
> 
> I was going to rent a hi bebe bt200 as some of the girls on the fb group got a heart beat at 8 weeks and its LCD screen tells you the heart beat.. Which makes it easier.. Renting is £10 a month but you have to post back recorded, I found the exact same one to buy for £30, I thought its a better deal as I would use it through out pregnancy, I may even keep it for when friends are pregnant, it's coming tomorrow, hopefully before my scan because if I can't find a heart beat I won't have to spend days worrying.. X

Thats the one I want but the Hi Bebe Pro 3mhz can detect 8 to 10 wks. its 115 + 18 for shipping so 133. Thats a good idea using it right before the scan is says it can take 7 to 10 days to get here so I might order it right after my scan (if it goes good) on monday because by the time I get it I will be 8 or 8 1/2 wks.


----------



## ladykara

Lovely scan photo flapjack, congrats on reaching week 10..x


----------



## ladykara

monro- would it be worth you looking into hiring one ? x


----------



## girlinyork

Something bad happened. I took a train from York to Basingstoke and informed them well in advance I needed help alighting with luggage as I'm high risk pregnant. Anyway, at Basingstoke no one was there to help me. I hung out the door to see if I could summon him and the train manager was hanging out the carriage at the other end waving at me to get on the train and I shouted that I was waiting for assistance but he closed the doors! I got crushed in them and screamed so he released them and then closes them and crushes me again!!! At this point I am crying and shaking and he comes up and has a go at me. I emphatically point out that I was assured by the train manager on the shift before him that I'd have help getting off by a station member of staff and I think he realised then that I wasn't some anti social brat holding things up. Long story short, I'm terrified I hurt the baby and I'm suing.


----------



## monro84

girlinyork said:


> Something bad happened. I took a train from York to Basingstoke and informed them well in advance I needed help alighting with luggage as I'm high risk pregnant. Anyway, at Basingstoke no one was there to help me. I hung out the door to see if I could summon him and the train manager was hanging out the carriage at the other end waving at me to get on the train and I shouted that I was waiting for assistance but he closed the doors! I got crushed in them and screamed so he released them and then closes them and crushes me again!!! At this point I am crying and shaking and he comes up and has a go at me. I emphatically point out that I was assured by the train manager on the shift before him that I'd have help getting off by a station member of staff and I think he realised then that I wasn't some anti social brat holding things up. Long story short, I'm terrified I hurt the baby and I'm suing.

OMG you poor thing. so sorry that treated you so horribly. I am sure the baby is fine though I have heard that the baby is still so tiny that it has alot of cushion and can absorbe a pretty good blow straight to the stomach. Could you get an appt to put your mind to ease.


----------



## monro84

ladykara said:


> monro- would it be worth you looking into hiring one ? x

???hiring??? or do you mean renting.


----------



## Scorpio23

OMG I'm so sorry that happened to u xox


----------



## girlinyork

I'm seeing a doctor tomorrow to be safe. I might get the Doppler out tonight for peace of mind. I ache all over from being crushed. I have fibromyalgia so pregnancy aside, getting crushed is not a good thing :(


----------



## ladykara

Omg how scary ! So glad your taking it further !!! Get yourself checked out, one of the girls on another group got caught in a bank security door, she was sent for a scan and all was fine but at least it will put your mind at rest. X

Monro- hiring and renting it's the same thing... Are you from the states ? X


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi :) much to catch up on!! sorry, I got to pick up my Kiddos from the week long grandma adventure!!(our family lives 4 1/2 hours away!) she knew how sick I was so offered to enjoy them for a week! Its such a relief to see those cute faces :):) I will never understand mothers who dont want to spend time with thier children, or dump them everyweekend to go out and act like they are still in high school! there is nothing in the world I would rather be doing than being mommy:) which has made me realize, I really do want to stay home for the next year!! my kids are getting older:( one will be 5 saturday, the other 3 in Feb.) and I dont want to miss a thing!!! 
Anywho, lol (sorry I just cant believe how much I missed them after 6 days!!!)
Beth-so happy to hear about the great scan!

Im am still horribly sick.. the Phenergan is helping in the sense when I take it, I pass out lol. I feel so chunky!!! any one else?? im 5'4 and normally 130 and im already at 138! although im not going to complain my usual C cups have transformed to D's!! So im going to offically be a stay at home mom for now, and put nursing to the side:) no regrets at all! Ok sorry for my rambling:) hope everyones bumps are doing well!


----------



## Lumen000

so sorry to hear about that GIY i hope that guy gets a roasting! All will be ok regarding the wee one take care xxx


----------



## bethneebabe

Wow! It looks like everyone had a very busy couple of days.

GIY so sorry to hear about you getting crushed! I'm sure everything will be great at your appointment tomorrow.

LadyKara--I'm sure your scan tomorrow will be great! Please let us know how it goes :) I'll be keeping a good thought for you and your little one. 

FlapJack--Congrats on your great scan! Sorry to hear about how tired you've been. Mine hit me like a ton of bricks today.

LvN--So glad to hear you get to see your kiddos again! I'm sorry to hear your MS is still bothering you but I'm glad to hear that you've been able to put your work on hold for a while. It sounds like the side effects from the Phenergan would make it much easier to manage at home.

Today was an interesting day for me. My MS came back full force--at work. I have been losing weight because of the MS and I am down 5 pounds :( I am trying to eat higher protein/higher calorie food so I tried eating some sharp cheddar cheese and crackers before lunch and I got really really sick. I'm surprised I made it to the bathroom. It was ugly. Apparently the LO does not like cheddar cheese. I still made myself eat a bit of lunch and was able to hold down dinner too but I'm very very tired.


----------



## Scorpio23

Oh dear. I just spoke with my bank manager as I just sold my house (yay). I asked her how much we can loan for the next house as we're in the process of looking. She said the price I was looking at was fine as long as I'm not pregnant as the bank doesn't accept maternity leave pay. They need both our full time salaries. 

When she asked if I was pregnant I just paused and said maybe...


----------



## bethneebabe

Oh no Scorpio!!! That's terrible!! I know it's not that uncommon for people who are expecting a baby to need to buy a new house. We're also looking at buying a house and I think I would throw a fit of someone to me that. I hope it works out for you!!


----------



## flapjack10

GIY - That's awful! You'd think they'd know better after what happened to that girl https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-20339630. Awful treatment, definitely complain, but I am sure bean is all nice and snug in there.

Scorpio - Eeek I hoped to buy a house too! :(


----------



## ladykara

Scan went really well, no partial mole , baby was moving around all over the place, just a amazing thing to see, as soon as she said she can see a heart beat I burst into tears !! And she dated me 10+5 which make me June 30th but until dating scan is here I won't know exactly... Have a booking in with the MW tomorrow as I had to have a emergency appointment so I don't miss my NT scan window... Placenta is growing so hoping this sickness will soon go !! Very happy :happydance::happydance: during scan postman came with my Doppler so I missed it and will have to get it tomorrow morning now... Wil try to post picture tonight x


----------



## monro84

So last night had cramping but not bad. I woke up this morning and my boobs were hardly sore:cry: still felt kind nausas so I freaked out and am not at my ob hopfully he will give me an US and there will be a nice strong HB


----------



## mackjess

Yay Kara!

GIY - hun, how are you feeling today? Did you know that one of the American volleyball players was 5 weeks pregnant during the London Olympics. They made it all the way to gold medals, meanwhile she was body slamming in to the sand 150+ times a day. She is now about 15 weeks and doing just fine. I don't know why, but that made me feel a lot better after I found out I was preggers. To know how snuggled in and safe the bean was when it was so tiny. I'm sure you are fine. :hugs:

Hi to everyone else, I can only remember about 2 things! lol

My scan is today. For real, not like last time when I thought it was but was just a regular appt. OMG. I get to leave work in 3.5 hours for it. I'm so excited!!


----------



## monro84

I am feeling so much better. I freaked out because the same thing happened last time with my MMC and I had lost symptoms a few days after hearing the heart beat. I did hear the HB this time though it was up to 125 and the baby was growing perfectly:happydance:.

I am a little confuesed b/c the US tech did the measurment on the baby and it said 6 wks 6 days but the ultrasound pic I got says on it 6 wks 4 days but by ovulation I am 6 wks 5 days. :wacko:

So this is the fartherst I have been so far with a heart beat.:happydance:


----------



## monro84

Scorpio23 said:


> Oh dear. I just spoke with my bank manager as I just sold my house (yay). I asked her how much we can loan for the next house as we're in the process of looking. She said the price I was looking at was fine as long as I'm not pregnant as the bank doesn't accept maternity leave pay. They need both our full time salaries.
> 
> When she asked if I was pregnant I just paused and said maybe...

Yeah on selling the house. But OMG that is crazy. In the States there are rules and that is one of the main ones do not ask about pregnancy because the back or whoever your getting the loan on can be held on grounds of discrimination. :growlmad:


----------



## ladykara

Scorpio- that's crazy !!! I'm surprised they allow something like that... What will happen now ? Could you lie ? X

Monro- it's crazy how we suddenly worry !!i would have even just 5 mins of non sickness and suddenly I have convinced myself something is wrong and I'm checking my bank balance to see if we can afford a private scan.. !! Ill also admit that as soon as I left the hospital today I worried that I could see signs of Down syndrome in the scan photo.. I'm just expecting something to go wrong. My bombs stopped hurting for a while but now and then ill get like a hot pain running through them.. X


----------



## ladykara

Mack- interesting about the volley ball player, goes to show you how safe they are in there, although I'm not sure I would be playing at my best if I knew I was 5 weeks pregnant... I would still be extra careful x


----------



## mackjess

She didn't realize she was prego til after. That was kind of what the article was about. LOL. I guess she couldn't figure out why she was so moody, and sometimes when she was in big time training mode her cycle would be messed up.


----------



## ladykara

That's makes sense .. Good thing she didn't know or her mind wouldn't have been in the game... But then there is that women who gave birth in Afghanistan, she didn't have a clue and she was fighting a war !!!!! X


----------



## mackjess

sorry you are worrying so much about the symptoms ladies. I dont really have MS and a terrible amount of symptoms so it def scares me too.

Had my scan today. They said my bean looked perfect, HB 172, measuring 7weeks 2days. I am actually happy. So far I've just been nerves.


----------



## girlinyork

Glad the scans went well Kara and monro. Really happy for you both :) 

I got a hb on my Doppler this morning. The doc isn't worried about bubs and he says there's no need for a scan so I am just trying to relax now. I'm sore from head to toe :( the station manager called and said he issued a report backing my story. It was the train company at fault so I emailed them and asked if we could sort this out without solicitors so we'll see.


----------



## ladykara

Mack that's fab news !!! Your just very lucky to have no sickness ...I understand , it's like this whole weights been lifted, I can actually start being happy and enjoy the pregnancy ( minus the sickness) I'm starting to allow myself to think about the future having this baby x

GIY- I'm so jealous of you having the Doppler.. Must be so reassuring having that. I hope mine works when I pick it up tomorrow !! X


----------



## girlinyork

It is reassuring. If I hadn't had it I'd have gone to hospital and freaked out and all sorts but I know bubs is safe now. I already love this baby so much. It would kill me for anything to happen to it x


----------



## mackjess

Kara, I know 12 weeks is "the" milestone, but you are doing so great at 10!! I hear about so many losses at 8 weeks, so I feel really really strongly that you are just fine. 

And I'm totally going to have to get a doppler! :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Thanks ladies. Oh yeah i forgot about discrimination laws. I doubt they can knock me back on the loan as Im not on maternity leave at the time of borrowing. 

Congrats to everyone on their scans. I pay $160 for my scan with FS. Expensive but i figure its worth it as i dont have time to go public medical centre. I get a rebatee back from medicare. Not sure how much yet.


----------



## amjon

mackjess said:


> Kara, I know 12 weeks is "the" milestone, but you are doing so great at 10!! I hear about so many losses at 8 weeks, so I feel really really strongly that you are just fine.
> 
> And I'm totally going to have to get a doppler! :)

Since we lost our first at 27 weeks we certainly won't be feeling safe at 12. We're past where we lost our MMC now, so I feel a bit better, but I'll be a complete nervous wreck until the babies are in our arms. :cry:


----------



## bethneebabe

Wow! Glad to hear about the excellent scans today for Lady Kara and Mack Jess. I'm sorry to hear that you're so sore today GIY. Hopefully you'll be feeling soon.


----------



## LVnMommy

is anyone going to have the CVS test done between 10-12 weeks?


----------



## girlinyork

No. I'd not abort whatever risk there is. If I've got to have testing I'll go for the slightly lower risk amnio but I'm only 25 so doubt I am high risk for any trisonomies x


----------



## ladykara

I already have a son with special needs, that's the main reason I didn't have any more for 13 years, I would want to know and Prepare, If we didn't already have jake with autism I wouldn't have any of the tests.


----------



## girlinyork

My little brother has autism. He is a lovely man but hard work


----------



## ladykara

Jake is major hard work, all my friends were raving how wonderful being a mum is and I only found it tough, didn't really experience those joyful times, I was 19 with a husband who was a drunk.. Just didn't enjoy myself at all. But since having Paige I can totally understand what all my friends were on about, such a big difference being a mum now and I have a amazing husband now which helps. I'm a lot older, my priorities have changed and I have so much more patience. Jake has got a lot better, more independent but its still hard work with him, he attends a special needs school as I was typing this they called saying he kicked off ... So now I'm in for a night of shouting and abuse.. I'm not sure I would cope with another child with special needs, I also have to think about Paige and Jake. X


----------



## LVnMommy

Lady K my 4 year old is also on the spectrum he has Pervasive developmental disorder and ADHD. It really changes you as a person, and there are not many people who understand/!!!


----------



## monro84

Lady--So glad you had a great scan yesterday did they say what the HB was? :happydance:
I know I guess I just cannot believe this might be my rainbow baby. I have had so many other disappointments its hard to believe it might stick. My DH believes this was the one that was ment to be and my mom told me before I got pregnant after my last MC that she believed I would have a July baby. I kinda thought I was out b/c my dh went on a hunting trip to MO but we got bd in on Thurs morning and Fri evening and he left saturday morning and I got a positive opk Sat about 11 am. and my temp was up the next day but I could have O'd on Sun. or late Sat night. Either way it worked. :happydance:

Jess--So great that is an excelent HB I actually was scheduled for a scan mon and I will be 7 wks 2 days still palnning on going to it also. Even though my DH thinks its crazy since I just got one. What he does not know is that my ob yesterday told me to come back on the 20th for another scan. So I would have had 1 a wk since 4 wks 3 days. :blush: 

GIY--That is so great I knew it would not hurt your little bean. :happydance: but they still need to take responsibility. 

Scorpio--thats pretty cheap for a US I think I I did not have Insurance it would be 500 at the specialist and 250 or 300 at the OB. Of course that probable could be reduced some. 

amjon--Awe so sorry you went though that at 27 wks but I bet you will go almost full term (b/c twins are born a little early) and have a very uneventful pregnancy :hugs:

AFM--My boobs started back hurting last night and I almost got sick yesterday afternoon after taking my prenatal but it might had been the vitamin even though I took it with food. I am just so glad the week end is here I get to sleep tomorrow at least I better get to lol. Still have a nausas feeling right now though. And then scan at 7 wks 2 days Mon at 9 :happydance:


----------



## mackjess

Oh Amjon, I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: Losses are heartbreaking whenever they happen, but I can't imagine a late loss. I hope you find some peace and happiness and get to enjoy your pregnancy. I know it's difficult, even though I've made it past the date of my loss it's still scary.

I will be meeting with a genetic counselor since I'm 35. Not sure about the testing. I don't mind doing it to find if something is wrong so I can be prepared, I am more worried about the risks. I don't want to do a CVS test and then have a m/c. I think the amnio is lower risk, but I'll figure that out when we meet the counselor. Haven't discussed it with DH at all, so I don't know what his thoughts are on it. I just turned 35 in August, have no defects in our family, so I don't think I'm necessarily that much higher of a risk than I was before August.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ladykara

My booking in sessions seem to get longer the more pregnancies I have !!! Due to past MC I'm under consultant care which means having to travel to hospital every time which I thought I avoided ...it's a pain.. But on a good note my hospital now tells you the sex !!! I'm so happy !!! Just have to wait now. Hopefully I'll get my 12 weeks scan within two weeks x

Lvn- I didn't think how hard it would be.. It's just been a struggle and jakes behaviour gets me so angry and frustrated. It's nice when you do meet people who understand x


----------



## girlinyork

I'm apparently under consultant care but I've not seen anyone yet :/


----------



## ladykara

I got told you don't until 16 weeks....x

Anyone having the screening tests ? We have decided to and as the tests will be done soon I'm a little worried.. X


----------



## girlinyork

I'm having the NT and bloods if that's what you mean and then making any decisions from there x


----------



## LVnMommy

ladyK I fully understand, sometimes, My son just goes into a crazy fit melt down, and the more I try to stop the fit it gets worst, then 10 minutes later, its like it never happened! it angers me when people say "why dont you just spank him or discipline him" are you freaking kidding me??? They have no idea!


----------



## ladykara

I'm about 11 weeks today and I found the heart beat with the Doppler 176bpm I thought it was a bit high but apparently it's fine.. Words can't express how happy that made me x


----------



## bethneebabe

Yeah LadyKara!! So happy to hear that you can hear your LO!!! That's so exciting :) 

I have had a rough weekend. Sleep poorly both nights and my hips are sore :( plus I can't eat too much or I get really nauseous. I have my first OB tomorrow. It's 90 minutes and they'll go over everything plus bloodwork. Hopefully everything will come back okay.


----------



## ladykara

Beth all the best for tomorrow... Is it results of bloods or them taking bloods? Report back tomorrow x


----------



## bethneebabe

They'll be taking bloodwork but I'm not sure what they are looking for. They refused to check my horomone levels when I had my pregnancy confirmation appoinment but I've had 2 ultrasounds so I guess they are okay :shrug: I think I'll have my results Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## girlinyork

Ten weeks today. So shocked to have made it this far. 

Kara, when I get home I'll have to update your ticker x


----------



## JFG

ladykara said:


> I'm about 11 weeks today and I found the heart beat with the Doppler 176bpm I thought it was a bit high but apparently it's fine.. Words can't express how happy that made me x

Congrats how exciting :happydance:

I have ordered the sonoline b one should arrive today/tomorrow, did it take a long time to pick up? I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## ladykara

Mine came last Friday and for the first few days I couldn't find anything, but I googled it and got some really good tips, the baby is a lot lower down than I thought, almost behind pubic bone so started at pubic bone line and aimed down and in, started from the middle and worked out to the sides, the scan lady was more to the left when she found the baby but I found the heart beat more central. I kept picking up my own heart beat but all of a sudden there was a different quicker beat, more like horses galloping, too much back ground sound for LCD screen to pick up the Bpm but I tried after a bath and it did pick it up, tried to film it but couldn't do it with one hand. I was told its really hard this early so I wasn't worried and I think as long as you know it's very hard you won't worry so much. I used ear phones rather than the speaker. Let me know when yours arrives x

Anyone else feeling out of breath?, I'm not even doing anything just sitting and feel like I have run up the stairs !!! I read your body and heart it working 50% more harder to produce blood but its worse than when I was pregnant before x


----------



## JFG

Thank you so much that is great advice as I thought it would be higher up, just below my belly button! yeah i'm going to try not to worry if i can't pick it up as I have heard people say they didn't pick up a heartbeat until after 12/13 weeks although if I can't I will probably be a nervous wreck :dohh: I will keep you posted on any progress! thanks again  x


----------



## mackjess

kara - I get out of breath going up and down the stairs, which I had to do a lot yesterday since it was laundry day! I'm like good grief, this is going to be terrible when I get bigger!!

Congrats on finding the hb with your monitor. REAALLLLY hoping I get one for xmas.


----------



## Lumen000

Thats brilliant LadyKara!

I will be 10 weeks tomorrow and by BB's are significantly less tender today and have been for the last fews days....I have still been feeling like crap though but not felt to bad today. I have the first of 3 exams in 4 days and I have hardly done a thing because of how tired I am and the constant sicky feeling! I was starting to feel a bit more positive but now im not so sure! I would love to get a doppler and mentioned it to hubby who said I shouldnt bother because he says I would never put the thing down and I would probably drive myself demented with it...he does have a point although Im not telling him that...I may get one anyways I'll just see how I feel in the next couple of weeks...

I hope all you ladies are coping well...


----------



## amjon

Kara, I was getting very out of breath but its gotten better. I do think I had a chest cold or something for awhile though.


----------



## girlinyork

I get out of breathe easily. I found my baby's hb a half inch above my hairline and slightly off centre


----------



## bethneebabe

Hey ladies! Everything looks "perfect" following my OB appointment. They offered to try and find the heartbeat but said it was only 50/50 at this point. Since we just saw it last week, I said no because if they couldn't find it I would be freaking out. I'm not quite 9 weeks so I didn't want to get all worked up.


----------



## monro84

Lady--yay!! so great to be able to hear it on a doppler. 176 if you believe in old wives tales you would be having a girl. :winkwink:

Bethnee--so sorry about the rough weekend. Thats great your appt was good. I know about the not sleeping part. My hips and lower back is starting to hurt also. My Dh says I have been keeping him up b/c I am now kicking in my sleep and have been off and on for about a wk in a half.:blush:

GIY--yay for 10 wks only 2 left. :happydance:

Jess-- Yes I have been winded latley actcually it started really early but now is back again. 

Lumen--yay 10 wks can't wait for you scan pics. :happydance:

AFM-- Had another scan today at FS (RE). I graduated :happydance: babys hb was 153 and measuring 9.65 crl. he said everything looks great and I can continue at my regular ob. The Crl measures 7 wks I could have o'd the day after I thougt but that would put me at 7 wks 1 days but US are give or take 1 days anyways so by LMP my due date they calculated is 7/28/13. I would rather think I am 7 wks 2days though. :blush:. I have another US with my regular OB on the 20th so next Thurs. Oh and I got sick for the fist time this morning ugh not fun. :sick:


----------



## monro84

Have any of you ladies heard of the needle test you can do it when your not pregnant also. some say does not work as good when your pregnant. I had done a couple of years ago but cannot remeber what it did but I do remember it said something about twins or more. 

How many children will I have? 
Will they be boys or girls? 
Let your higher self tell you....the needle knows ~ ~ :o} 
Have you wondered how many pregnancies 
and whether it will be a girl or a boy? 
Let the needle tell you. 
Here is a method that may surprise you. 
What to do: 

Thread a sewing needle and knot it {see picture above} 
(so the needle hangs about 6-10 inches from the knot). 
Hold your left hand out, palm down. 
Hold the knot in your right hand with the forefinger and thumb only. 
Holding your left hand still, swing the needle so the needle hits the inside curve of your thumb 
(where the thumb meets the hand) three times. 
Then turn your left hand over and move the right hand over the left, holding the needle just an inch or so above the palm of the left hand. 
Hold both hands still and let the needle do the work. 
The needle will begin to move: 

Circles = girls 
Lines = boys 
It will stop moving completely in between each pregnancy. 
Turn off any fans and make sure circulating air is not affecting the reading. 
ENJOY the possibilities+++ 

https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/needle.htm

Here is the web site. 

I did it last night and I think it tells the sex of the MC also so I had a ways to go before i got to this pregnancy
(keep in mind I never had test done to find out sex)
1 mc was boy
2 mc was girl?? (i think)
3 mc was boy
4 mc was boy, girl, boy 
5 mc was boy
6 Pregnancy is Girl (have not found out yet)
7th is boy, girl (future twin children???)

then it stopped and did not do anything else

Just for fun:flower:


----------



## ladykara

Beth and monro yay to great appointments so happy for you both.. X

Monro sorry to hear you suffer MS, I'm having moments of non sick times which is nice, I feel sick about 90% of the time. I have used a pendulum in the past, I never asked questions about myself though, I did do the ring test when I was pregnant with jake and it was correct. I do and I don't believe in those sorts of things, I believe there is some truth in a few things, I'm basing the fact I'm carrying a boy right now due to a card reading I got when I was 15..she has been spot on so far, even with initials of both husbands .( even though all other medical wives tales point to me carrying a girl) guess I have till feb to find out !! X

The shortness of breath got better during the day... Since I have been off work I haven't actually done much, the odd bit of housework, I mainly just sit on the sofa feeling like crap and bored... I feel so bad for doing so little for such a long time..!! I'm such a lazy bum !! X

Have any of you joined the July fb group yet ? X


----------



## girlinyork

No, I'm not doing anything on Facebook as I've not outed myself yet.

My MIL saw a psychic when I was 6 weeks before she knew I was pregnant and came back ranting and raving about how spot on. "Except," she said. "She was wrong about one thing. She said I have a granddaughter on the way and I'm positive Caroline (oh's sister) isn't pregnant."


----------



## srrhc

Hope you don't mind if I pop in here GIY! Seems like a lot of good things going on here and the siggie is super cute!


----------



## girlinyork

Of course you can pop in. I'm happy to add you a ticker too if you like xx


----------



## bethneebabe

LadyKara--Sorry to hear that you are still having such bad MS but it sounds like it may be getting a tiny bit better. 

GIY--That's too funny about the psychic reading! Do you think you are having a girl? I haven't outed myself on Facebook yet either. I will wait until week 13 or maybe even after my 20th week ultrasound. 

Srrhc--Welcome!! I hope you have been having a great first trimester so far. Hopefully you'll find yourself at home here. I think we are a pretty calm and supportive bunch. :hugs: How are you feeling so far?


----------



## srrhc

Awwww thanks ladies! GIY a ticker would be lovely! 

I really am loving being pregnant. Through feeling sick and beyond tired it is all worth it to me and have a healthy little baby growing.


----------



## flapjack10

Well done on graduating Monro!

Welcome srr!

Hello to you all! I'm 11 weeks tomorrow! Eeeeep! Yesterday was a bad day as I was so tired. I felt like I was in a fog. The sickness seems to be passing, but I have wind a lot and still averse to any veggies.

Busy time ahead: Got a colposcopy on Thursday, scan on Monday (yay), husband has an important job interview on Tuesday, consultant antenatal clinic on Friday! Phew!

Two weeks until Christmas! :xmas9:


----------



## girlinyork

Beth I had major boy vibes at first but as time goes on I'm getting girl vibes so we'll have to wait and see :D it'll be amazing finding out x


----------



## LVnMommy

this thread is so amazing!!! we all seem to be progressing so well:)


----------



## monro84

lady--thanks the MS still has not been bad yet. I did eat lemon drops and other types of suckable candy yesterday which helped alot. It actually feels more like acid reflux and that is what is making me sick I can feel it gurgling in my stomcah and it feels like bubbles going up my throat. I asked my FS about it yesterday he said that is probable what it is but he is not going to give me anything b/c I am now back at my OB and he said he will let him prescribe me something. 
I am in a facebook group but it is private so no one can see the posts or that I am even a member of the group. I found it on babybump app on android in the community section july 2013 group. you have to give her your name and she will friend you on facebook and you can unfriend her after your invited to the group. Or maybe someone here wants to make a private group for us to join. :winkwink:

Srrch--Welcome glad to have you hopefully your pregnancy so far has been uneventful. 

GIY--Oh wow so do you believe your having a girl. Thats so cool. I would love to have a girl. When we first started trying I wanted a boy first b/c I see Dh with his nephews and it is to sweet. But his mom before she passed said he needs a girl and his 95 yr old granny is already saying it is going to be a girl my DH says God would not do that to him or the child b/c he would have to start paying in advance for his bails and court fees lol. He would be the classic father when a guy comes to pick her up on a date shot gun in one hand pistol in other lol. But if we had a daughter I believe she could take care of herself. It would be great to b/c it would be the only girl in the imediate and extended family. However his bro wife is fixing to find out what her 3rd child is this week sometimes so that fantisy might be over. :growlmad:

Flap--wow you got alot to occupy yourself so the next 2 wks will fly by and you will be n the 2nd tri before you know it.

AFM--Jalapeino (sp) peppers are not my friend. We ate the peppers diced and put in cream cheese and put the mixture in deer meat and wrapped with bacon. It was delicious but about 10 mins later ugh. I was hurting from my chest to my pelvis until I went to sleep. Acid reflux and gas not a good combination.


----------



## bethneebabe

Hi ladies! It looks like everyone is doing great :) I'm so happy to see all of the positive posts.

I am feeling a bit down today. I am 9 weeks tomorrow and I can't believe I've made it this far... Like I actually cant believe it. Even though everything looks "perfect" so far, I am still worried every day about a mc. I don't see my OB for another 4 weeks and I'm so worried something will go wrong. Even though I still have a ton of symptoms, I'm still having a hard time believing everything will be okay even though the odds are with all of us at this point. Anyone else having a hard time?


----------



## mackjess

Morning Beth. I'm at 8 weeks today. Not really feeling down exactly, but it's still like I don't believe I'm preggers. I don't know. Maybe some day I'll believe this ones is going to stick.

I still have the symps. Queasy, sore bbs, fall on my face tired....ugh.


----------



## flapjack10

Aw I know how you feel Beth :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## mackjess

Oh yea, maybe this will cheer you up Beth when you laugh at me. :hugs:

So every morning before work I pour a big plastic cup of OJ to take my vits and sip while I'm driving into work. DH was off on Friday, so he was home to eat/drink more stuff. Saturday I got on him because he finished the apple cider AND the OJ and I really liked having a juice to drink in the morning. He swore up and down he didn't finish the OJ, and we couldn't find out where the bottle went because it wasn't in the recycle bin. He went and bought me more OJ and I was happy. Then after it was totally forgotten about, yesterday morning, I go to the cabinet where we keep the plastic cups. There is the missing OJ from Friday. :haha:


----------



## merristems

Hello Ladies I am hoping you may let me join although technically im due August all being well? Still a summer beach bum though!! A little about me, I had a mmc in May this year and my DH and me have been ttc ever since So here i am very early pregnancy but fx things work out this time :)


----------



## flapjack10

mackjess said:


> Oh yea, maybe this will cheer you up Beth when you laugh at me. :hugs:
> 
> So every morning before work I pour a big plastic cup of OJ to take my vits and sip while I'm driving into work. DH was off on Friday, so he was home to eat/drink more stuff. Saturday I got on him because he finished the apple cider AND the OJ and I really liked having a juice to drink in the morning. He swore up and down he didn't finish the OJ, and we couldn't find out where the bottle went because it wasn't in the recycle bin. He went and bought me more OJ and I was happy. Then after it was totally forgotten about, yesterday morning, I go to the cabinet where we keep the plastic cups. There is the missing OJ from Friday. :haha:

:rofl: I bet if you _really_ try you can still make it his fault! :D



merristems said:


> Hello Ladies I am hoping you may let me join although technically im due August all being well? Still a summer beach bum though!! A little about me, I had a mmc in May this year and my DH and me have been ttc ever since So here i am very early pregnancy but fx things work out this time :)

Welcome Merri! Congrats on your BFP and :dust: it's your rainbow!

xxx


----------



## Lumen000

Im the same Beth, Im 10 weeks today and the symptoms are really fading...I just have sensitive nips...and only felt a tab sicky for about an hour yesterday and today I felt fine. I cant believe I have got to 10 weeks either and now im starting to panic AGAIN even though I have read in alot of forums online that the symptoms fading is normal but I cant help but worry...what are we like! I should be making the most of today and studyig as I have an exam in three days but oh no not me im sitting daydreaming and worrying that things have took a turn for the worst!! We are such negative nancys! x x


----------



## Lumen000

and welcome merri :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Are you guys going to Facebook announce your pregnancy? I'm a bit scared to do the whole, "Here's a 12 week scan pic - I'm preggo". Plus that used to annoy me when I was TTC/after MCs and I don't want anyone on Facebook to be secretly going through what I was going through. Then again you've got to be happy for people I suppose.

Might just tell all my family and friends in RL and maybe some via PM on Facebook, but leave it at that.

Sorry for ramble!

xxx


----------



## merristems

Flapjack I know what you mean about the announcements on fb. It used to really upset me too while I was ttc when I saw yet anouther scan pic. But each to there own and all that. I think its just that i personally couldn't post the scan pic because of the loss i suffered and I just feel like you just never know if everything is going to be ok. I dont think i will be brave enough to publicise my pregnancy like that :(


----------



## Lumen000

Im steering clear from the whole fb announcement thing...the people I care about will know and the rest Im not bothered about they will find out eventually...x


----------



## mackjess

I'm not doing an official FB announcement, and not posting any scan pics. My friends and relatives know, and I'm sure that eventually someone will post something on my wall that spills the beans. In fact, I had to delete one post from my older Aunt that didn't really understand I wasn't announcing it and FB is public bc I was only 5 weeks and that was way too early for people to know. lol


----------



## bethneebabe

I'm with ya Lumen. Maybe if I hadn't had the mc I would feel differently but I realized that most of the people that I only have contact with by Facebook, I don't really want to share this very personal thing with them. I'm sure it'll make it's way to my page in a roundabout way, like if a friend or family member posts something. I'll probably not post pics of my LO either.


----------



## ladykara

Welcome merri !!! Congrats honey xxx

I'm announcing, A lot of the people on my FB knew about my past MC and I'm really happy to be pregnant again and things look like they will stick, i want everyone to know what great news i have finally.I can't be bothered to tell everyone separate and there are so many times I want to post something and can't as it relates to the pregnancy. X


----------



## Scorpio23

Merri! Yay welcome. Hope ur feeling well & its great to see you here. 

Re: Facebook I too wont be posting any info about pregnancy. Im going to announce my news to family @ xmas & to close friends just after new years. Still undecided on when i will announce to work. Maybe on week 16 if I can hold on that long.


----------



## Scorpio23

Just an update on my end. 
Scan went great today.
CRL 1.46cm GA 7w6d EDD 25.7.13 Heart beat 152

Words cant describe how happy I am.


----------



## flapjack10

Great news on the scan Scorpio! :dance:

Glad I'm not the only one that isn't going to post an announcement on Fbook!

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats merri! I really should get my bum on my laptop to add the last two tickers :)


----------



## JFG

Yeah I am not going to announce on Facebook either I plan to tell all my friends and family but don't feel comfortable to make it public just yet...maybe after 20 weeks i'll feel better about it! I must admit it would make it alot easier 

Well my doppler has arrived..I'm so excited can't wait to try it out later and praying i find that little heartbeat!!


----------



## Lumen000

Brilliant news scorpio!!! X 

Has anyone around 10 weeks had a dip in symptoms? X


----------



## flapjack10

Yes I've had a dip in symptoms - I think in "normal" pregnancies we'd probably be happy that we're coming to the end of the first tri and our symptoms are lessening. Everyone says that you feel much more like your usual self in the 2nd tri. Today, I'm a bit tired, but not felt pukey or nauseated. I think it's normal, I hope! :)


----------



## ladykara

Yay Scorpio!!! Fab news xx

I have my NT scan Xmas eve.. Will they combine this with a dating scan ?


----------



## girlinyork

They are for me Kara. 

I have a bad cold. I'm sneezing blood :(


----------



## ladykara

I have suffered that too... Think I have cold coming on, just hope I don't get a full nose bleed x


----------



## ladykara

11 weeks size of a lime, how big is the lime they use on these tickers ??thats big !!!


----------



## girlinyork

I've been ogling the fruit at the supermarket like a weirdo to get an idea of how big my baby is lol I look like a nutter


----------



## ladykara

Pmsl that just cracked me up !!!! I would be doing the same .. Lol x


----------



## flapjack10

LOL! 11 weeks - a lime?! it doesn't _feel_ like I've got a lime in there :haha:

Hope you feel better GIY. I don't know if it's pg related or the time of year, but I seem to be extra snotty and it always has blood in it. Sorry if TMI!

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

p.s. I love the blueberry on the ticker because it looks like it's wearing a tuxedo tie.


----------



## Lumen000

looool flap jack...I have blood snot too....lol....


----------



## ladykara

Omg so it does ! how cute never noticed that before..lol x


----------



## JFG

I wake up every morning really stuffy thinking i'm getting a cold too but nothing ever develops when i try and blow and my nose there is always blood :?

ladykara - I too have my dating scan xmas eve


----------



## monro84

bethnee--I hope your feeling better today. :flower: I know I still have a hard time I believeing I have made it to 7 1/2 wks with a HB. I am pretty sure I will break down and buy a dopplar next thurs after my next US if everything is ok. If not before. :blush:

jess--lol I have done something like that before but mainly its loosing my keys all the time of forgetting my phone. :rolleyes:

merri--congrats on the bfp :happydance:

Flap--I realy don't think I will i will probably just let someone out me when I get past 12 wks. But then again I might post when we find out what it is. :shrug:

Scorpio--Your due on my moms b-day :happydance: Great news on the scan. 

JFG--Have you had any luck on the dopplar. 

AFM--I think the MS is more acid reflux that is making me sick. Everytime I eat I get a pressure in my chest and it feels like is gurgling up my throat. I at a baked potato with cheese and bacon and sour cream and butter and was hurting afterward I got a call in for my dr's nurse maybe they can prescribe me something or tell me what I can take. I took a tums the day I got sick and I am kinda scared to take them again but I did yestarday after I ate and no help. I feel the least sick when I am sucking on some kinda candy but I don't really want to start that again b/c I think I ate to many yesterday and that made ne sick also. :dohh:


----------



## bethneebabe

Scorpio--congrats on a great scan!! Looks like your little one has a good, solid heartbeat :)

JFG-- I've been there! Last week my sneezes were a bit bloody and I never ever get bloody noses. This week im not stuffed up so I have been spared that... For now.

LadyKara-- I am so excited for your dating scan. Hopefully you'll be feeling a bit better by then too.


----------



## bethneebabe

So, I thought it would be interesting to hear what symptoms you DON'T have. We often talk about what's going on but I've seen some things listed in books or that I've heard from others that I don't have. So how about you? What symptoms do you not have?

For me--constipation (a bit slower but nothing to complain about), increased sense of smell ( I don't think...), bleeding gums, acne (mine cleared up when I got my BFP!).

I've been rocking the m/s, mood swings, light cramping, bloating, hip pain, food aversion, sore bbs, and fatigue. My fatigue goes in waves and I tend to pass out at home by 9pm.


----------



## JFG

monro84 said:


> bethnee--I hope your feeling better today. :flower: I know I still have a hard time I believeing I have made it to 7 1/2 wks with a HB. I am pretty sure I will break down and buy a dopplar next thurs after my next US if everything is ok. If not before. :blush:
> 
> jess--lol I have done something like that before but mainly its loosing my keys all the time of forgetting my phone. :rolleyes:
> 
> merri--congrats on the bfp :happydance:
> 
> Flap--I realy don't think I will i will probably just let someone out me when I get past 12 wks. But then again I might post when we find out what it is. :shrug:
> 
> Scorpio--Your due on my moms b-day :happydance: Great news on the scan.
> 
> JFG--Have you had any luck on the dopplar.
> 
> AFM--I think the MS is more acid reflux that is making me sick. Everytime I eat I get a pressure in my chest and it feels like is gurgling up my throat. I at a baked potato with cheese and bacon and sour cream and butter and was hurting afterward I got a call in for my dr's nurse maybe they can prescribe me something or tell me what I can take. I took a tums the day I got sick and I am kinda scared to take them again but I did yestarday after I ate and no help. I feel the least sick when I am sucking on some kinda candy but I don't really want to start that again b/c I think I ate to many yesterday and that made ne sick also. :dohh:

Hey Monro, No I haven't tried it yet as it only came in the post today so going to have a go tonight....just really hope I find it! I will keep you posted on my progress though . When is your next us due? I wasn't going to buy a doppler but couldn't help myself!


----------



## JFG

bethneebabe said:


> Scorpio--congrats on a great scan!! Looks like your little one has a good, solid heartbeat :)
> 
> JFG-- I've been there! Last week my sneezes were a bit bloody and I never ever get bloody noses. This week im not stuffed up so I have been spared that... For now.
> 
> LadyKara-- I am so excited for your dating scan. Hopefully you'll be feeling a bit better by then too.

Well a bit of tiredness and stuffyness have literally been my only pg symptoms!! I know I should be grateful but it only makes me worry there is something wrong, poor body can't win hehe! oh actually apart from this week (week 10) i literally can not stop eating i'm so hungry all the time i'm going to be the size of a house if i carry on!


----------



## flapjack10

bethneebabe said:


> So, I thought it would be interesting to hear what symptoms you DON'T have. We often talk about what's going on but I've seen some things listed in books or that I've heard from others that I don't have. So how about you? What symptoms do you not have?

I never had that metallic taste that some people get. Not had constipation, but have had terrible wind :shy:

I'm also not peeing more, in fact I pee less! I think I'm not drinking enough because my pee is so concentrated, but I can't bear to drink anymore than I am - makes me feel queasy. I'm probably dehydrated to some extent, but I am trying my best not to be!


----------



## mackjess

I haven't had the full blown MS yet. I have gotten sick twice, but it wasn't like a full on sick. I was brushing my teeth once and gagged and kinda spit up a bit, and did that another time when a prenatal kinda got stuck for a second in my throat. So I am thankful I don't have to deal with MS full on, but I wish I felt more queasy than I do. It'd be reassuring.

I'm so stuffy I don't know if I still have the sensitivity to smell. I know I did big time at first, but I think I'm too congested now.

Have a lot of food cravings, but no food aversions.


----------



## LVnMommy

Ah! for me the terrible terrible MS, and even though it is so horrible, still I cannot get i through my head that I am pregnant!! I look at my belly and cannot grasp the fact, a baby is there? I dont have an appointment till the 28th and Im so worried when I get there something will be wrong, plus the fact the baby measured 6 days smaller worries me... in the mean time sick, sick, sick , sick. I had not kept anything down in 2 days till last night. Finally a piece of pizza of all things!


----------



## merristems

:wave: Scorpio great to see you here too! Congrats on your scan today thats ace!
bloody snot was my first clue i might be pregnant, had it a couple of times now. Im getting really snotty at night and woke myself up last night sneezing but not really feeling ill during the day. Trying to stay calm still! I think im going to pay for a private early scan has anyone else done this and when did you go?
Hi everyone else, im still catching up with you all :) xx


----------



## Lumen000

Well I am not really feeling sick now the only sympton I have is feeling tired...I still have food aversions and my nips and sensitive but not painful anymore..

This may sound strange but has anyone else noticed their nipples changing...mines look horrible lol ...


----------



## mackjess

Lumen, mine are bumpy, huge and blue around the edge. Luckily DH loves bbs enough that he hasn't complained. lol


----------



## Lumen000

loool....mines hasnt seen them...hes on a nooky ban untill my scan...poor hubby lol x


----------



## girlinyork

I'm on a nookie fast until my scan next week. So OH just sleep gropes me instead :/


----------



## Lumen000

Mines has got used to it now lol...but he does keep asking me "so eh if everything this ok with this scan does that mean we can...." lol...so I think hes remaining focused on the 12 weeks...I am feeling the affects of the nookie ban I have had some very (shall we say) 'strange' dreams recently....no naughty cuddles is just not natural is it x


----------



## girlinyork

Merri, what's your EDD for your ticker?


----------



## mackjess

Well I've had plenty of nookie since the BFP. Especially the first few weeks, my hormones were out of control!! My DH was like good god woman, you got what you needed already, and I need sleep!!! lol. The OB did tell me that some slight spotting after BD'ing is normal, but thankfully that has never happened. I'd say I'm a little more careful during sex, I ask DH to be very gentle, and I don't like certain positions as much now since I'm afraid I'll get dizzy and fall over, LOL. But my first scan was great so I haven't been too nervous about it.


----------



## merristems

Girlinyork it's 16/08/13 :)


----------



## mackjess

Merri, that is the day before my Bday, Hold out for one more day! ;)


----------



## Scorpio23

Lol @ nookie.

My nipples are bigger and the areolas (spelling) are getting larger too.

Both scans i recently had were early with my fertility specialist. Cost $160AUD.
$100 is for dr fees. $60 for vaginal scan. Expensive but its worth it for piece of mind. 
Plus its by appt. I hated getting an ultrasound (drinking & holding all that water).


----------



## flapjack10

No nookie here either! After 12 weeks! I've had the strangest dreams involving DTD! I think I'm badly in need of it! :haha:

Xxx


----------



## Lumen000

me too flapjack I think my hormones are going crazy...I tried to look it up but what does DTD mean?


----------



## monro84

JFG said:


> Hey Monro, No I haven't tried it yet as it only came in the post today so going to have a go tonight....just really hope I find it! I will keep you posted on my progress though . When is your next us due? I wasn't going to buy a doppler but couldn't help myself!

I got another next Thrus (8 wks 5 days) then not sure when I willl have one again hopeing around 13 or 14 so I can get some gender guesses:blush:


----------



## girlinyork

Merri is due on my wedding day


----------



## srrhc

Wow this thread moves fast! Had 5 pages to catch up on. Scorpio that is such great news about your appointment! Excellent HB! 

As for the boob question mine are like monsters haha. They look like a road map with all the blue veins and my areoles have defiantly grown and darkened. They are massive but I don't mind any of these things one bit. All worth it for a healthy little baby. 

Have any of you had RLP yet? I have had it twice. The first time it shocked me because I wasn't 100% sure what it was. Such a weird weird feeling! Most woman report not getting until 2nd tri but everyone is different I guess.


----------



## girlinyork

I started getting it really early. The gp said it's because I'm hypermobile I'm more prone to stretching and such


----------



## ladykara

Rant Alert, hospital cancelled my Xmas eve appointment for after Xmas, I may be over 14 weeks or spot on which is too late for the screening... I'm fuming I can't get hold of anyone at the hospital and we are now thinking of having to pay to go private. I really don't want to miss my window, these tests are really important to me and its not because of the extra scan.... I need to know everything is ok... I know some are asking for the screening just to get a extra scan, which is fine but when it means I can't get a earlier appointment its a bit of a pain !! X


----------



## girlinyork

Kara,what a nightmare. Kick up hell. Maybe call PALS?


----------



## ladykara

I'm going to try and get hold of them tomorrow failing that il drive up there Friday.. .. Just so angry... Failing that I will have to try PAL thanks Hun x


----------



## mackjess

OK what is RLP?

DTD is doing the deed.


----------



## srrhc

Ladykara I am so sorry for this Hun. How frustrating! Hope that it can be resolved. 

RLP is round ligament pains. It typically occurs on the right side but can appear on the left. It feels like some popped a rubber band on your inside. Mine have only lasted for about 5-7 secs. It can happen if you turn over in the bed too aburtly or stand up to fast or have sudden movements. There are some other causes too. From what I have read it is from the stretching and it causes things in there to get real tender. I am still new at trying to understand it so I am no expert but if you get it you will KNOW for sure. It is a very distinct feeling.


----------



## Scorpio23

I DTD like once or twice since the BFP. I don't want to DTD but I guess guys have needs.

I already told DH that I was only using him for his swimmers ;)

I don't need them anymore LOL.


----------



## Lumen000

lady kara that is shocking...surely this cannot be allowed...

srr....i have had the particularly when i sneeze when lying down...


----------



## amjon

I went to the regular OB today and she decided to go get the U/S instead of trying to find both heartbeats with the Doppler, so I got to see the twins today. :) We still have our MFM with level 2 U/S on Friday, so we'll have really clear pictures then. I kind of get spoiled with these level 2s. ;)


----------



## srrhc

Lumen yes the sneezing can bring it on too!


----------



## srrhc

Amjon twins! Lovely!


----------



## JFG

Oh no Kara..hopefully you can get in earlier than after xmas!! 

I used my doppler last night and think i heard babies heartbeat  there was a lower slower beat and whoosing which i assume was me or placenta and then a fast beat which i'm assuming was baby bpm ranged from 157-175?...it was very low and i had to press quite hard to get it so i'm a bit sore today! It's a shame thought because i tried again later on the night for DH and couldn't find it again :-( i'm going to leave it a few days/a week and try again as not keen on idea of using it too much just in case it caused baby distress!


----------



## ladykara

They have made it for the 27th which makes me 13+6 which is the cut off time, so cutting it fine... The thing that's peed me off is I know friends who only asked for the tests to get a extra scan and theirs is before me.. I kind of want to ask to swap as they are not as far along, they even said they don't want the tests just a excuse to see the baby... The lady on the phone says a lot of women go for the scan and then refuse bloods... It's so frustrating x


----------



## ladykara

Jpg- that's great news !!! I couldn't get it last night so hoping I will today x


----------



## JFG

Sorry if i've missed the relevant post (this board moves too quick for me ) but why are you having two scans? whats the NT scan? I am only having one at 12 weeks.

Think it was a lucky first try as found it straight away but then later on couldn't get it at all for DH but it had probably gone into hiding after the poking and noise of doppler the first time around!


----------



## bethneebabe

I am not scheduled to see the LO again until the 20 week scan and it's freaking me out. We would pay for a private scan but I don't think they are as common in the US. A lot can happen between 8 weeks and 20 weeks and I feel so helpless. Good luck to everyone with scans coming up!!


----------



## ladykara

I should have a dating scan as I never had a period from my last MC but I also opted for the downs screening test due to chromosome problems in jan and because my son has special needs ( non that could have been seen on the scan but still something I need to take into consideration) so they are having the dating and screening together ( screens for other things as well as downs) if we come up high we are willing to go for the amino which I know some women wouldn't go through with but we would. They also take bloods but they can not do those tests after 13w6d.. I'm exactly that on my scan date ( going by a early scan) normally I would be hoping they date me further along, I'm now hoping its not .

Yes normally we would only get one at 12 and at 20.... I only had that with my two other kids..but because of my tumour in jan I needed to be checked before 12 weeks this time round... Once I get to movement stage and finding heart beat easily I'm fine and don't need any more scans, its the bit up till then which is worrying. X


----------



## JFG

Oh I see now sorry...so they have cancelled the 24th and not left much of a window for 13wk6days typical!! I really hope you get it all sorted and this added worry is not what you need :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Beth, I'm in the us and my ob does offer elective scans. I just had to ask her about it though. I think they are $160 so I'll probably get one at 12 weeks and pay for it with my FSA if my insurance doesn't pay for it.


----------



## bethneebabe

Thanks MackJess! Ill ask. They don't have one in their office but instead I am referred to the hospitals radiology department. In reality, I know that a scan only makes me feel better for about a day and then I go back to worrying again. 

So, in my quest to make myself feel better about the pregnancy going to term, I found this medical study done of adymptomaric miscarriages (I am worried about a MMC). Having a miscarriage and being on these boards makes it feel like they happen all of the time to everyone and that it'll happen again to us. I found this study that made me feel a tiny but better. Thought I would share:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/18310375/

Basically, for women without miscarriage symptoms, the risk of miscarriage after attending a first prenatal visit between 6 and 11 weeks is low (1.6% or less), especially if the fetal heartbeat was present at 8 weeks of gestation and beyond.

I know that this hasn't been the experience of many of us, but it helps me to think that this LO has good odds of making it.


----------



## flapjack10

ladykara said:


> Rant Alert, hospital cancelled my Xmas eve appointment for after Xmas, I may be over 14 weeks or spot on which is too late for the screening... I'm fuming I can't get hold of anyone at the hospital and we are now thinking of having to pay to go private. I really don't want to miss my window, these tests are really important to me and its not because of the extra scan.... I need to know everything is ok... I know some are asking for the screening just to get a extra scan, which is fine but when it means I can't get a earlier appointment its a bit of a pain !! X

:grr: What a palava! GL hun xxx



amjon said:


> I went to the regular OB today and she decided to go get the U/S instead of trying to find both heartbeats with the Doppler, so I got to see the twins today. :) We still have our MFM with level 2 U/S on Friday, so we'll have really clear pictures then. I kind of get spoiled with these level 2s. ;)

:cloud9: Awwww that's amazing!

xxx


Love to all :dust:


----------



## ladykara

Amjon I want lots of pictures from you of the twins x

Beth that's some good info, every day I get more positive x


----------



## monro84

Lady--OMG I am so sorry I hope you can get it worked out so you can get your scan. :hugs:

JFG--Yay!! for hearing the baby's HB on home dopplar. :happydance:

bethnee--I like those statisitcs. :thumbup:

amjon--that is so great u got to see them again. :happydance:

AFM--Woke up with a Krick in my neck. Ugh. I hardly every get then I think this is the 2nd or 3rd I have had in my life. Does this have to do with pregnancy? I got some mylanta (store brand b/c they don't make name brand any more???) yesterady for the acid reflux it seems to be helping some for a few hrs. at least. I am off tomorrow so will get a long weekend. I have 4 days to use before the end of year. I picked tomorrow and next thrus and fri and either the day after christmas or that fri. But thank God b/c this krick is killing me and I am so tired also. I think I am going to order the Sonoline B Fetal Doppler tomorrow you ladies have had good experiences with it and it is almost $100 cheaper than the hi bebe I was going to get so I would get it from 1 to 6 days after I order it. so hopefully I will have it by next Fri.


----------



## LVnMommy

I think its finally time i put up a ticker:) I avoided it because i didnt want anything to go wrong, Jinx myself. but for now everything is going well sick as can be! so might as well indulge with a ticker.. a

ah! im so excited were getting closer to second tri!!! once we can feel these babies moving we can have some sense of relief:) 

BETH-thanks for that article! helps for a while till my crazyness soaks through:) i was only 6 weeks when heartbeat was seen so does that count??

Monro-i think I am going to order one also! is it too early??? it can be my present to myself:)

to everyone else - hi! sorry I can only remember the things on the last page lol pregnancy brain!


----------



## LVnMommy

Okay what brand is the best doppler?? and where are you gals ordering from (im in US(texas) . and when did you first pick up heartbeat


----------



## ladykara

I have also held off putting a ticker up, that's why I love the fact I have one on the first page, I can just look at it every day there.. It's funny how I'm not the only one who didn't want to jinx it..

I have the hi bebe Doppler which is suppose to be more expensive ... As your in the USA I can't help about where to buy, some are "suppose " to work from 8 weeks, but think 10 weeks on wards more women start having more luck. Someone said to drink a pint of water leave for 30 mins then use it ... I try to do it on a full bladder.

I got a call from husbands work after he was late turning up at my parents, I didn't a hear a word his work said to me I was so scared thinking the worse... Turns out he got stuck on a job and didn't have his phone..... I should also explain he is a fireman, so you can understand why my heart stopped in all these years they have never phoned to tell me he will be late.. !!!


----------



## LVnMommy

Ok so I have decided on the Huntleigh FD1 plus doppler "It is considerably more sensitive than any other fetal doppler on the market due to its static-reducing technology and fixed 2 MHz probe" I have an appointment monday, so I am going to wait until then to order, to see if the doctor can find HB on his doppler, and show me how to use it( and make sure baby is ok before i spend the money) Its a rental for 49.00$ for one month and so on..


----------



## ladykara

Woooooooo let me know when it arrives !!! X


----------



## amjon

We went to the MFM today. We had a nice long appointment and she went over everything. She said I won't go past 37 weeks without induction. We go back for NT for them in 2 weeks. :)
 



Attached Files:







BabyA10weeks.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5









BabyB10weeks.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 5









Both10weeks.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ladykara

Amjon amazing photos, think its fab one of us is having twins, xx


----------



## girlinyork

Amjon they are lovely :D


----------



## srrhc

amjon they are precious! Glad it was an enjoyable experience for you!


----------



## bethneebabe

Congrats AmJon! Those pics are so cute. Glad to hear that everything is okay :)

Soooo....someone figured it out at work.:dohh: I left work today because I was so exausted and our receptionist was like...you're not sick are you and then winked. Then she said she had a feeling I was pregnant since I looked exhausted but happy. I had decided a while ago not to lie to anyone about being pregnant so I told her I was and she swore she wasn't going to tell anyone. Oh course I was grinning like an idiot and so happy. I don't know how long that will last. I was hoping to wait to tell my boss until 12 weeks but I don't want him to hear it from someone else. How are you ladies handling it? Do you think I should say something next week?


----------



## mackjess

lovely piccies amjon! Congrats on getting to see the twins again.


----------



## ladykara

Beth - all depends if you want to and if you have too... At my work I have to, I didn't want to.. If I had a office job I wouldn't tell them until I was ready. I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and I always said I would tell people at 12 weeks but to be honest I'm not ready.. My team at work know but no one else at work ( although I have not been in since last month so maybe everyone does now ) x


----------



## merristems

Congrats amjon, lovely scan pics :) yeah for twins!


----------



## bethneebabe

Hey ladies! Really worried. I went to the bathroom and had some dark brown thick stringy (almost like snot) came out. I called the doctor and they said they were reassured by by previous positive scans and my good exam on Monday and that all I can do now is wait until to see what happens and that they weren't really worried. I feel terrible. I'm so mad. I'm so done being worried about having a miscarriage. I'm just tired and angry. I feel so helpless. I want to punch something.


----------



## girlinyork

Go to the emergency room this evening and pretend you haven't spoken to your OB. You're probably fine but you need to get it checked out for your peace of mind


----------



## mackjess

Beth, I've had some brown tinged cm like that and it turned out to be nothing. the ob said your uterus doubles in size the first tri and sometimes there is of blood that works is way out. of course I still cried and worried all day but it quit and I've been ok since then


----------



## bethneebabe

It just seemed to be that little bit. No unusual discharge now. I had something a little similar happen at 7 weeks and everything was okay. I think I should stop checking my CM, I think I may have irritated my cervix.


----------



## girlinyork

That's a possibility. I've avoided my cervix since I got my bfp in case I aggravate it x


----------



## BeautifulD

Can I join please? 

I've avoided joining anything like this since I got my bfp. To be honest I pretty much stick to my journal :dohh: 

That being said after an amazing scan yesterday at 10+2 I finally feel like I can relax and start joining in! 

So I'm 10 +3 today, due date is 10/7/13 and I have my NT scan in less than 2 weeks 27/12/12 :thumbup:


----------



## Lumen000

Greay pics Amjon!

Beth, I had brown spotting for a few days that started ay 8 weeks 2 days (day of my scan, which went well), originally it was quite a bit and it redused as the days went on. In my scan the nurse said that there was a tiny bruise quite a bit under baby which looked like a tiny shadow (god knows how it go there)...so it may be something like that or you have irritated your cervix..Its good that its stopped now.

Well ladies I have been bashed with a dose of the Negative Nancys again...I woke up during the night with period like cramps, and I was feeling sick with worry and still am as I am now having dull achy (before period starts cramp)...there has been no spotting but my boobs are barely tender although I did feel icky last night...I am honestly praying to God that this PG is ok...I actually really dont think I could cope with a MC no 5...sorry for being so negative but I know that if I say to my husband he will be like 'dont think about it' lol yeah right like thats going to happen! x


----------



## girlinyork

Hi beautifulD :) of course you can join :happydance:

Lumen, I had dreadful cramps at 9+6 and was distraught but they dissipated. Between 9-12 weeks the baby and uterus have loads of growth spurts. I believe babys weight more than doubles if I remember correctly :hugs: no cramping now and breast tenderness intermittent still x


----------



## Lumen000

Thanks GIY, I phoned the pregnancy support centre fore peice of mind and the nurse will phone me back, I have my second exam on Monday and Im meeting up with classmates to study so Im really hoping that I dont feel horrible with worry all day...Thanks again x


----------



## girlinyork

If the cramping isn't followed by bleeding and you know you're not ectopic then you're chances of complications are very slim (midwife told me this) x


----------



## BeautifulD

Girlinyork.... could you pm me the link for the siggy thing please? I'm only on my phone and can't copy the link on a post :dohh: 

Lumen.... I am pretty crampy too on and off I think like girl said it's perfectly normal as our beans are rapidly growing now :hugs: 

my oh also tells me the same thing lol sometimes I really want to hit him when he says stuff like that but I know he's only trying to help :cloud9:


----------



## girlinyork

I'll pm you once I've hauled my bottom out of bed and onto my laptop :D lazy lazy lazy preggo today x


----------



## Lumen000

Thanks Beautiful and I forgot to say WELCOME....deary me!

Thanks girlys, the nurse will call me soon I think anyways...Im just worried because of the boob thing because the are really not painful anymore but hey ho!

I finally got my ass ready to go for an old day study session with an excentric trainee minister and American exchange student from California (very loud) amongst other people...I will be late though but Im just glad I got motivated and didnt have a down in the dumps day...wish me luck lol!! x x x


----------



## ladykara

Beth- doesn't sound like anything to worry about, but I'm guessing you will anyway... I think I had some dark stringy type discharge at 7 weeks x

Lumen - so many women I know cramp, as their uterus stretch its got to cause some feeling, mines already been stretched a few times now so I haven't suffered any cramping this time but I did with jake x

Beautiful welcome honey, glad you decided to join us, I still have not posted in the main July thread.. Think ill wait a few more weeks x


----------



## monro84

I will catch up mon at work. Right now I am so excited. I am 8 wks today and my doppler came in the mail. I woke up kinda worried because my boobs and nipples were not sore at all but still felt nauseas. When it came it took me 30 min to an hr but I found the hb it was between 155 and 160. I found it a few more times today also the last time I letf dh hear it registered at 167. At first he was like don't push down so hard your suffocating him lol. It took me a while last time and I am pretty sure I will have a circle bruise right above my pubic bone. This has been the best $55 I have spent and it will save a lot more because of less dr visits lol. I got the sonoline b 3 mhz probe. :happydance:


----------



## mackjess

Ohhhh I can't wait to get my monitor! I really really hope I get one for Xmas, it's the only reason I haven't bought one myself. I figure if I can save money, but if I don't get it for xmas I will definitely be ordering one right away!


----------



## flapjack10

BeautifulD said:


> Can I join please?
> 
> I've avoided joining anything like this since I got my bfp. To be honest I pretty much stick to my journal :dohh:
> 
> That being said after an amazing scan yesterday at 10+2 I finally feel like I can relax and start joining in!
> 
> So I'm 10 +3 today, due date is 10/7/13 and I have my NT scan in less than 2 weeks 27/12/12 :thumbup:

Yay! welcome my darling! :dance:


----------



## BeautifulD

Monro, I feel the same about my sonoline b :thumbup: it really is the best £50 I have ever spent!! I listen in to lo every day and it brings such peace of mind for me.

Ladykara, thank you :hugs: 

FJ :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## girlinyork

This is me last night with my bloaty bump :)
 



Attached Files:







WP_000450.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## BeautifulD

Awwww GIY :cloud9: gorgeous bumpy pic :)


----------



## merristems

Beautiful bump GIY :)


----------



## Lumen000

GIY, you are looking lovely what a cute little Bump :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

Monro- how amazing is that feeling !!! I still have this big grim on my face when I find it.. X

GIY - fab bump !!! Your have problems hiding that !! Lol x


Just realised how amazing Xmas is having young children... We took Paige to see Santa and last year she just cried in terror, this year she sat silent not giving him any eye contact... So funny.. But she said thank you when she got a gift and waved him goodbye and me being me had to hide the fact I had tears in my eyes.. It was so cute x


----------



## girlinyork

Can't wait to take my LO to see Santa <3


----------



## ladykara

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/BC264364-52AD-4CB9-967B-DBA977043ABE-2576-000004163DD63F2A.jpg

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/5DC67469-0517-4050-8B44-AE423A723BEB-2576-00000416A0B06E53.jpg

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/3D5D4613-5E5F-44DE-BCF4-BE71ED7F82FB-2576-000004169C7F7FC0.jpg

Thought I would do a mass photo upload while I can x


----------



## girlinyork

Awww your bump is beautiful Kara! X


----------



## BeautifulD

Happy 12 weeks Ladykara!!! Lovely pics x


----------



## merristems

Some great bumps ladies :) Cant wait til mine arrives!


----------



## Lumen000

Brilliant pics Kara and what a lovely Bump!! I dont have a lovely wee round bump just look fat lol...but when it has some definition I will be sure to upload a pic lol ...x x x x


----------



## merristems

out of curiousity when did your bumps start to show?


----------



## girlinyork

Ummmm I'd say I looked fairly obviously pregnant at about 9 weeks x


----------



## mackjess

I love the bumps! Very cute pics. I think I'd have one, but I carried a little bit of extra weight there before. =/ 

I think it will take a few more weeks for mine to look like a baby bump and not flubber. Heh.


----------



## srrhc

Cute pics ladies!


----------



## Scorpio23

Loving the bump photos ladies :)


----------



## flapjack10

girlinyork said:


> This is me last night with my bloaty bump :)

Awww look at you and your bump! You're so pretty!



ladykara said:


> Thought I would do a mass photo upload while I can x

How cute! :)

Got my 12 week scan today girlies! 3.35pm! Eeep!

xxx


----------



## JFG

11 weeks :happydance:

BeautifulD - welcome glad you decided to join us

Monro - Congrats on hearing a HB I have that doppler too and agree its the best £50 i have ever spent me and DH love to have a listen but he tells me off if i use it too much 

GIY - Such a cute bump, mine has started to show more now but still not 'out' there yet!

Kara - your daughter is so cute, she looks a bit unsure of Santa there bless and what a lovely bump!

Flapjack - Good luck at scan today mine is next Monday I can't wait!!


----------



## girlinyork

I can feel my uterus now. It's bizarre :)


----------



## flapjack10

Eeep! I don't know anything! What do you mean by feel you uterus?


----------



## JFG

girlinyork said:


> I can feel my uterus now. It's bizarre :)

What does it feel like? x


----------



## srrhc

A lot of great things going on in here! 
Flapjack enjoy your appointment :) YAY!
GIY happy 11 weeks!

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## girlinyork

It's hard and round lol. I can really feel it when I lay on my front. It's pretty neat


----------



## flapjack10

I'll have to give it a go!

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Omg flapjack, you're nearly 12 weeks :D are you excited?


----------



## ladykara

Good luck flapjack !!! Report back when u can.. With photos xx

My bump is still squishy lol not hard yet but I can't hold it in now. I'm so gutted I'm not having my 12 weeks scan before Xmas... We wanted to tell the family Xmas day, I have had these tshirts printed for jake and Paige and was going to make them wear it and see if anyone notices it says I'm going to be a big sister, jakes says I'm going to be a big brother, AGAIN !!! 

My sickness is still there, not as bad but still have moments I need to lay down.. I feel sick as soon as I leave the house which is odd, I just hope I'm ok when I go back to work after Xmas...


----------



## ladykara

Wooooooo I'm a plum !!! How can you not feel a wriggly plum in there !!! I keep thinking I can feel things but then just think it must be gas..lol


----------



## girlinyork

It's astonishing to think I am harbouring a lime and can't tell. I can find bubs straight away on my Doppler now :D


----------



## ladykara

I had a couple of times I was unable to find it, only to then find it the next day.. Now I know where bean is its a lot easier... I can't get over what other sounds I can hear in there !! It's crazy !!


----------



## girlinyork

I can sometimes hear the swish of amniotic fluid as baby moves which is nice :D


----------



## flapjack10

girlinyork said:


> Omg flapjack, you're nearly 12 weeks :D are you excited?

SO excited and nervous and everything! :) 

xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

I have an appointment this afternoon, hopefully will get an US not sure though:/ ill check in after


----------



## monro84

LVn--Nope not to early at all. I think the only way you might not be able to hear it at this stage is tilted uterus, baby is behind placenta or placenta is posterier maybe. Or sometimes baby just hides for a while. I got a sonoline b 3 mhz probe. at 8wks heard the HB then. It was $55.00 and free shipping. I was going to the the Hi bebe but the price of the sono detured me.:blush:

Lady-- wheew glad nothing was wrong with your DH I think I would have had a panack attack. But mine is self employed and works on tractors and in fields doing wildlife stuff so it is dangerous also. Yes i know I always catch my self grinning when I find it sometimes it is kinda faint so the digital part does not pick up on it but you can hear that distinctive sound and know what it is. I love the bump pic cannot wait for one. :flower:

amjon--love the scans of the twins. :happydance:

bethnee--not sure what I would do I have started to tell a few people and my boss has known since 5 wks but thats b/c of all the blood work and dr appts I had to have already. Good luck in what you decide. :flower:

Beautiful--Welcome and congrats :happydance: I know isn't it great I cannot believe it works this well and it is $55. :shock: 

Jess--it was originally going to be for Christmas but I could not wait lol. 

GIY--Awe I love the bump pic. 

JFG--Thank you I know I really don't know what I would have done with out it. 

Flap--Can't wait to see scan pics

AFM--Still feeling nausas but have not thrown up in a week. Definatly there have been some close calls. I will be happy when this subsides not that I have my doppler. We were talking to my DH's g-ma yesteraday she is 95 and she was saying that she was so sick from 6 wks all the way till she gave birth to his dad. She said she could not keep anything down. And all she craved was this candy bar that she could not remmeber the name of. I also asked alot of questions. We heard so good stories last night. I wish I could have done that with my grandmother before she passed. I just found out a few months ago from my mom that my grandmother (mom's mom) mc a baby boy. My mom was probably around 5 or so and my g-ma had her in her late 30's. But my g-ma passed when in April 2004 at 91.


----------



## flapjack10

Been put forward a day 11wk 6 days now!

It was so amazing! We're so in love :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## merristems

Lush Scan pic Flapjack :)


----------



## girlinyork

LOVE it FJ :D


----------



## LVnMommy

Got to seen the cutie today!!! Can't believe how much bigger it is now!! Didn't even have to use the wonderful "stick" ultrasound:) doctor wants to start me on Blood pressure meds, I requested I monitor it for one week And.Give him the results in a week. Then discuss.meds and treatment at that point!!.


----------



## amjon

flapjack10 said:


> Been put forward a day 11wk 6 days now!
> 
> It was so amazing! We're so in love :cloud9:

Aww! So cute. Love the 12 week scan pictures. Can't wait for ours next week. Hopefully both twins will be cooperative.


----------



## girlinyork

Love all the pics so much. FJ I'll alter your ticker tomorrow. My 12 scan is on Friday. I'm all a twitter :D


----------



## srrhc

Lovely scan pic flapjack!


----------



## JFG

flapjack10 said:


> Been put forward a day 11wk 6 days now!
> 
> It was so amazing! We're so in love :cloud9:

Arrh amazing - congrats :happydance:


----------



## monro84

yay!! Flapjack great scan pic


----------



## flapjack10

Hi everyone! Has anyone had any cramping recently? I've got a bit and a bit of a backache today too!

Crazy PAL feelings!

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

*puts hand up* Me me me.... I've had some odd pains!


----------



## ladykara

Flapjack what amazing scan pic !!!! X

No cramps for me, any pain I do have is due to wind which may also be the feeling of movement and not the baby... X


----------



## Scorpio23

Im having some light/odd cramps but it could be flatulence lol.

Also have noticed that my bump is bigger. Its firmer at the top of my tummy now.
Not sure if the cramps are also due to stretching??


----------



## Lumen000

I have been having cramps on and off even to the point where I was woke up by them. I called the midwife and she said it was completely fine especially coz I was worried because my symptoms tend to come and go...I am getting slight cramps now and my tummy is very bloated but that could be due to the fact that I havent poo'd in a while lol (tmi) and I have rediculous gas!


----------



## girlinyork

I've had loads of constipation cramps. I pooped today :wohoo: so I'll get a day or two off but they'll be back


----------



## Lumen000

LMAO GIY! Congrats on your poop :hugs: Im jealous! :p


----------



## flapjack10

:rofl: so far I've had no constipation, but I eat branflakes and weetabix every morning! :smug:


----------



## BeautifulD

I've had constipation.... Like GIY I managed to poop yesterday for the first time in days.... Oooo weetbix, I love those things!! *legs it to the shop*


----------



## girlinyork

I managed it after a salad sandwich. My nausea is easing so I think my body freaked out when I put something healthy in it lol


----------



## ladykara

Yay to pooping !!! X

I had cramps with jake and Paige... It's just your uterus growing.. 

I go back to work on the 29th 7am start and I'm already dreading it, I woke up at 6am this morning and felt so sick, I'm worried ill still be sick, ill have to go back to te doctors and I always feel bad asking for a sick note... X


----------



## flapjack10

Oh no, that's rubbish LK. Hope you feel better by then :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

There are a few users who've gone inactive in the thread while still being active on the board. Do you think I should remove them if they don't post over the next week? I know that was done with the spring blossoms thread :/


----------



## flapjack10

You could always re-add them if they come back...!

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

This is true :)


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah what FJ said.... Or maybe just put up a message giving peeps a chance to say whether they want to stay or not :shrug:


----------



## monro84

I have had weeks of constipation then weeks I am fine. So far this week I have been fine. Yesterday nausa was pretty bad still did not get sick but I almost did last night. But today so far so good however I did have a sore throat when I woke up but my DH said I was snoring. :blush: I hope that is all it is. I swear I would be worried if I had not heard the HB on the doppler last night.

I hear pops too like I was thinking maybe its gas, there are pops, and gurgles, and other weird noises not realated to the baby or placenta I don't think because I heard them the first time Mon night right after I ate and my stomach was hurting.


----------



## flapjack10

This is a far TMI question, but I feel I must share/ask!

Does anyone else not feel as relieved after having a wee? When I have a wee it's never satisfying (sorry only word I could think of) anymore. A bit like having a UTI, but not as extreme! Probably something to do with baby/bladder related thing.

Sorry feel silly now :shy:


----------



## girlinyork

When I feel like that it can mean I'm coming down with a UTI? Have you been checked recently?


----------



## flapjack10

My MW had a wee sample that she tested and said nothing of it. It's not really bad like a UTI and I don't feel I have to go loads like with a UTI. Just thought it might be a preggo thing.:blush:


----------



## srrhc

Awww Hun don't feel bad. I actually already had a UTI this pregnancy. Extremely common. I had never had one in my life before and I really didn't even know I had one. They just called me and told me. I just thought it was because I was pregnant but since I took the medicine I still pee more than normal but I felt relieved afterwards. When you go they say try to lean forward to get any extra out and also when you think you are done count a few more seconds and try to pee again. I know this sounds silly but it for help some I have a feeling I will end up with another one because with my job I have to hold it sometimes and they say once you feel the urge you need to get it out so it isn't just sitting there. Hopefully you don't have a UTI but if you do it is sooooo common and normal and easy to get treated.


----------



## srrhc

Oops just saw where you said your mw tested your urine.


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe it's ok! I have had a UTI once before (after lots of DTD with my OH a year or so ago) and it doesn't feel like that, but if it keeps up like this I'll ask my GP or MW. Ta!


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies I am still hear!! Sorry I've not posted in ages but I do read every update its just hard keeping up!! Still part of a thread from ttc forum and another few and I'm rubbish at to updating all of them!! But I'm still here in the sidelines listening (well reading) all the chat. Hope everyone's well! I'm struggling big time with morning sickness and have had a little bit more brown spotting over the weekend! Alls well though saw little bean yesterday measuring 8+4 exactly with lovely strong heartbeat. They think my spotting is a wee bruise next to the implantation site that every now and again sheds a wee bit old blood.. Could be i spot on and off throughout the pregnancy so they tell me not to worry unless its red or I get bad pains.
Lovely hearing about all the good scans. 
Promise I will be better at keeping up with the thread!! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

for those ladies not on my journal.... here's my 11 week blump pic 

https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/20121219_165704.jpg


----------



## Dollybird

Lovely pic beautiful I'm jealous of your bump!!! Lol  xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww thanks Dolly :hugs: xxx
Well as beautiful as it is, people now are looking at me as if to say... is she or is she just getting fat!? One of my colleagues already busted me :rofl: 1 more week and I can say.... No I'm not getting fat and yes I am pregnant WITH OUR FOREVER BABY!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## girlinyork

Your bump is gorgeous <3


----------



## ladykara

Beautiful your bump is lovely !!! X

Flapjack I also had that feeling, I had my urine checked and I was fine too.. Strange x

I worked out I have already been pregnant for 9 months this year, I think that's why I feel like I have been pregnant for ever


----------



## girlinyork

I've done about seven months in a year Kara. That seems insane to me!


----------



## ladykara

Even worse when I was feeling sick all that time... How on earth did We to manage to survive !!!


----------



## girlinyork

We are strong women obviously :)


----------



## BeautifulD

Yep I'm hitting the 5month mark this year, that's crazy! I've never actually thought about it like that!


----------



## BeautifulD

Thank you lady xxx


----------



## srrhc

Cute bump beautiful!


----------



## srrhc

Today is my 2nd appointment. Not really sure what to expect except I do know I have to have a pap as it has been getting pushed back and needs to be done. I am kinda bummed about that but I am trying to stay positive. I doesnt really take that long anyhow soooo

Hope everyone else is enjoying their day. Now that I am on break from work I don't know what to do with myself haha!


----------



## girlinyork

They won't pap me because of recurrent losses. I have to wait til my baby is born


----------



## mackjess

The weird gurgles could be from the hormones relaxing your bowels. Fun huh?

FJ - I had the same issue, so I just bought some cranberry juice. It wasn't as bad as a UTI, so I haven't had it checked out yet. The cranberry juice seemed to help me out, I just have a cup of it a day. I think it's just bc I had to pee so often and there's so much more of it!

I have to pee in a cup at every OB appt, and they haven't said anything about having a UTI either.


----------



## LVnMommy

Hello! I am constantly watching the video I took of my ultrasound!! Cant believe how much bigger it got since 6 weeks!!! Heartrate 178 so maybe team pink??? Does anyone have any guesses as to what your having? I honestly have no clue!! I already have a girl and boy. I guess I'm kinds leaning towards boy:) this am I had a small cup of coffee. And you know what? I feel better!! I only have vomited. 2 times today. And I have some energy. I think I will stick to the one small cup a day. I actually got some housework done today:) 3 more weeks and first trimester is over!!! I cant wait :)


----------



## girlinyork

I alternate between both. My first instinct was boy so I will stick with that :)


----------



## srrhc

That is great lvn


----------



## amjon

I don't know if I still have remnants of the stomach bug from this weekend or if I'm just now getting more MS, but I've been nauseous a bit this week. I'm feeling the twins move more now. :) I'm pretty sure I felt both of them today as one was down low and one was closer to my belly button. I'll have to ask how high my uterus is next time I go. I know it's supposed to be at your belly button at 20 weeks, but it's different for twins.


----------



## Scorpio23

LVN, that's great to hear. At the moment I am thinking boy. I've been craving salty foods. Plus my hair, nails and skin are very clear and strong etc. I would love to have a coffee but too worried about it so going to hold off until after 12 weeks.


----------



## kelly4

Hi Ladies, I wondered if I could join you, my due date is the 26th of July. I had a mmc in March and obviously like everyone on here, I am terrified that something will go wrong, but I am trying to take each day as it comes. Will be good to have people to talk to, as none of my friends have been through a loss and we was all pregnant at the same time, so they have their babies now, I am the only one on my own so to speak.


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey Kelly,

Congrats on your BFP.
I too had a MC and had to have a D&C in March.
I am due on 25 July.

I told my best friend I was pregnant (in Jan 2012) and then she announced her BFP just after my operation. She has twin girls now.
It's hard when everyone else around you is enjoying their little miracles.


----------



## kelly4

Thank you, it is hard when people are pregnant and you are going through a loss, you want to be happy for them but you are suffering and thinking why me. I just want to have my 12 week scan, then I will relax a bit, feels like forever though.


----------



## Scorpio23

It is very hard so find the sunshine after the rain.
But try not to stress and think positive thoughts.
Does anybody know that you are pregnant again?
And have you seen your doctor as yet?


----------



## BeautifulD

Kelly first of all :hugs: 

Every one of us gals here know exactly how you feel and it's so so hard being pregnant after a loss/es.... 
My last pregnancy I was having daily meltdowns, it was horrible, every day was a struggle to get through. 

This time I promised myself that I would try to stay calm and take every day as it comes and have the attitude that me having meltdowns and stressing so much is A, really unhealthy for me, bean, my husband and other two children. I couldn't put them through all that again. And B, no amount of worrying will make a blind bit of difference to the out come of this pregnancy. 

I won't lie, I've had my moments BUT it's been so much easier this time and I truly believe that is because I've taken it a day at a time and counted each day as a blessing.....

big hugs x


----------



## flapjack10

BeautifulD said:


> for those ladies not on my journal.... here's my 11 week blump pic

Ohhh you look fab!



kelly4 said:


> Hi Ladies, I wondered if I could join you, my due date is the 26th of July. I had a mmc in March and obviously like everyone on here, I am terrified that something will go wrong, but I am trying to take each day as it comes. Will be good to have people to talk to, as none of my friends have been through a loss and we was all pregnant at the same time, so they have their babies now, I am the only one on my own so to speak.

Welcome Kelly! :howdy: congrats on your BFP!

Thanks everyone for your replies on the weeing issue :haha: Feel much better now!

xxx


----------



## srrhc

Welcome Kelly! Glad to have you. There are amazing ladies in here! Congrats on your bfp!


----------



## kelly4

Hi everyone, thanks for the messages, I have told my close family i.e mum and dad and my best friend, thats it, we told my other children after a dating scan at 7 weeks last time and it broke their heart when I miscarried, so holding off till at least 12 weeks now. I had a dating scan last week and baby was there at 8 weeks with a good heart beat, just thinking 2013 will be a good year, how is everyone else doing, sending lots of positive thoughts everyones way.


----------



## Scorpio23

Thats great Kelly. 2013 will definitely be a better year xox


----------



## LVnMommy

Heres my Pic(I took it from a video on my phone) of my 9 week 4 day U/S at last appointment! took me forever to get it up :)
 



Attached Files:







VIDEO0011_0000003019-1-1-1-picsay.jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lumen000

Lovely pic LVN!!! 

And I have a new pregnancy sympton that I didnt even know existed and that is...mouth ulcers...alot of them!

Hope all you ladies are keeping well!! I am getting very positive vibes from this thread!!! x


----------



## LVnMommy

I did the string test! and It said Boy!! I cant wait to find out what were having!!


----------



## Scorpio23

Awww beautiful pic.
Oh no! Not ulcers..
Yay to this lucky thread.
:dust:


----------



## srrhc

I have to comment on the good vibes lucky thread too. Defiantly great things going on here.


----------



## mackjess

String test? I have to try this out. For some reason last night it hit me that I'm having a girl, even though it is way to early to know. We'll have to see!


----------



## girlinyork

Sorry I've been quiet. I lost my cousin two days ago and I've been upset. I have my scan today so I'll check in later x


----------



## flapjack10

I'm so sorry about your cousin GIY :hugs: My thoughts are with you and your family at this difficult time.

GL with your scan :hugs:


----------



## Lumen000

Sorry to hear that GIY....Take Care...and Ill be looking forward to hearing about your scan x x


----------



## mackjess

GIY :hugs: That is so sad, esp around the holidays. Hope the scan later will cheer you up a bit.


----------



## Dollybird

Oh giy- I know no words can make things feel any better but so sorry to hear you've lost someone you love. Especially so close to Christmas. Hope you have your family around you. And hope your scan goes well. Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Quick update because I am *so* exhausted from the past few days of extreme highs and lows. Scan was perfect and I was moved ahead FIVE days so I'm now 12+2!

I'm going to tidy up the tickers tomorrow. If people can remind me if they need one adjusting or adding that would save me plowing through the past entries to find them.
 



Attached Files:







12weeks4.jpg
File size: 52.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mackjess

12+2!!!! That is so awesome!! Yay for 12 weeks! :yipee:


----------



## Lumen000

Wow!!! Loving the scan pic GIY!!!

And forward FIVE days ....woop woop!!! Congrats x x x :hugs:


----------



## amjon

Cute scan picture. We have our 12 week in one week. :) I'm excited to see the twins look more like babies.


----------



## Dollybird

Brilliant pic!! And what a bonus getting boosted those few days! I want my 12 weeks to hurry up... I need out of this first trimester I'm a nervous wreck! Xxx


----------



## srrhc

Wow how wonderful! Love the scan pic. You must be over the moon!


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies :flower:

Just wanted to stop by and say I wish you all a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. 

I'm still reading and am so happy at all the good news on this thread, here's to more beautiful scans and birth stories.

AFM - I feel OK now about everything. Cannot do any natural trying till Feb due to the methotrexate injection, but lots of practicing can't do any harm :haha: So just going to hope that not long after Feb I can come and update you all with some good news. 

I wish you all the best with your upcoming pregnancies :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

I've everything crossed for you JDH. I can't wait for you to come back to the thread to let us know you made a rainbow :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Hey everyone hope you all well! So bit of a panic here today for me (what's new!?).. Morning sickness seems to have eased up a lot today- up until now was struggling to eat and vomiting at least 1-2 often more, times a day.. But today only just slightly nauseated..and I felt hungry at teatime!! So had my tea and seemed to be keeping it down. Just had a wee vomit which has reassured me sonewhat but I do feel like things are easing... Some people tell me it's normal around 9 weeks, what do yous think? Otherwise my other symptoms still there- heartburn, tender bbs, bloating, minor twinges/cramps. Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

At 9 - 10 weeks nausea stopped being constant for me and started coming and going. The incidents sort of thinned out and now I hardly get sick at all x


----------



## srrhc

I second what GIY said. I started to notice improvements around week 9 and week 10 even more. I just get it occasionally now mostly at night and in the morning until I eat.


----------



## Scorpio23

Thats great to know as I have been feeling less nauseated the past two days too.
Was starting to worry a little.


----------



## Lumen000

i paniced when nausea went but it did come and go mainly at night but the past 2 nights I havent felt sick at all...my only symptoms are tender nips, constipation and the odd bit of heartburn although i havent felt that for a couple of days either x


----------



## ladykara

Lvn- love the scan pic, think grants going to have to take a sneaky video of the monitor too x

GIY- sorry to hear about your cousin, but yay on a great scan ... X

Welcome Kelly and congrats x

JDH- I have everything crossd for you honey x

Love and hugs to everyone else x

I have managed to make it over to second tri !! I can't believe I would ever get this far, I'm starting to enjoy the Pregnancy and see a future. I still feel sick in the mornings and the evenings but I'm better during the day. I have my screening and dating scan on thurs.. I'm not worried like I am normally at scans as I hear the heat beat every day but I am worried they may find something not right on the scan.x


----------



## girlinyork

Kara, all babies in this thread are perfect. Its the rule :)


----------



## ladykara

I'm loving that rule !!! X


----------



## LVnMommy

Oh I wish I was with you ladies, the MS is only getting worst for me!!! and to top it off, the dumb dumb dumb Medical assistant at my OBGYN office did not send it my medication AGAIN to my pharmamcy so I will be without anything for the nausea till Thursday. I woke up an emotinal wreck this morning, crying for no reason (well while vomiting like crazy.) I look like Hell! all day long all I do is throw up I dont want to go anywhere or do anything because i know i will be sick:( it has to get better soon right?? 2 more weeks of first trimester then it will be over**repeat 3 times*** Ok i feel alittle better.


----------



## srrhc

Awesome rule GIY.
Lvn so sorry you have extreme ms. I hope it starts to let up for you. I had it for a while this morning. Feel better after making myself eat something.


----------



## hopefully4

may i join you ladys? my little rainbow baby is due july 24th i am terrified of everything.. i do have a subchorionic hemorrhage it has shrunk to half its size thank god!! but i am still terrified of loosing this little one.. every time ihave sex or anything i need inspiration :(


----------



## girlinyork

Of course you can join us. Sorry about you sch :hugs: last thing PAL ladies need is bleeding x


----------



## srrhc

Welcome hopefully!


----------



## ladykara

Welcome hope, I suffered a hematoma with my daughter, cramps and major bleeding for 6 weeks.. I'm sure you will be ok x

Lvn- I'm so sorry to hear your having just a crap time, I will never forget how bad morning sickness can be. There was many times I just cried, even wished I wasn't pregnant which then made me feel worse for just thinking it.. X


----------



## hopefully4

thank you for the welcomes :) i had one with my youngest dd and it was the cause of my late termloss to :( so i have experienced good and bad with them :) so i am trying to stay positive :) is anyone else having a hard time staying positive?


----------



## Dollybird

Welcome hopefully! It is hard To stay positive when you've had a loss I think we can all relate to that here. When something like that has happened it's hard to believe its not going to happen again. I just take each day one at a time, and thank God for each day I'm pregnant. 
Currently I'm trying to finish a nightshift with the worst ms I've had so far.. Can't keep anything down :-( feel exhausted. Dunno if its working the nights that's making it worse.. Might have to discuss only doing days until I feel a bit better.. and there was me worrying my symptoms where easing Off! xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Oh dear Dolly! Poor you. If you can switch to days, all the better xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Merry Christmas ladies xxx


----------



## bethneebabe

Hi ladies!! It's been about a week since I last checked in. Glad to hear/see such wonderful scans. Three days after I had that weird stringy brown spotting I went to the OB. Everything looked great. Tried to find the heart beat with Doppler --10 weeks at that point--and heard nothing. Had to wait a few hours for the ultrasound but saw LO perfectly on schedule (has always measured 4 days behind since I had a longer cycle/ovulate later). Strong 163 hb and moving all of its arms and legs. The tech said LO was showing off. I feel a bit less anxious now going into week 11. Breasts still terribly sore, ms is easing up
a little. A tiny little bump but nothing that anyone else can really see! I have a regularly scheduled appointment in 2 weeks so I'll be 13 weeks then. I'm very nervous for this one but hoping everything still will be okay.


----------



## JFG

Hi ladies hope you are all well and ready for Christmas! 
Had my dating scan today and all looks good measuring spot on at 12w 2d  best Xmas present ever :cloud9:


----------



## girlinyork

Beautiful JFG :D isn't it amazing x


----------



## JFG

Thank you, so amazing to see it moving and jumping, I shed a tear or three ha! x


----------



## Shashua

Hey ladies! Sorry its been such a long time since I have been on here! 
Wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and update you all.

We had another u/s last Wed and saw our little one measuring at 11 weeks 3 days! He/she was very active and wiggly, with a heart rate of 164 bpm.  Our 4 year old son got to come in and see the baby for the first time. He is thrilled!!

I have lots of pics once again, but no scanner to show the lo off! :-/

I do have a quick question. My dr. asked how many progesterone capsules I have left, and I told him not many. (Enough to get me through today and tomorrow morning) Which puts me at 12 w 2 days. He said when I run out, I would be fine, and don't need to refill. I wondered about going ahead and refilling HALF of my script though, and continuing my supp through 13 weeks. I have been reading horror stories of everything from m/c to scary spotting when ladies stopped taking progesterone supplements.

What did your Dr recommend? What are your plans?? Should I stop cold turkey at 13 weeks, or perhaps even ween myself? (Go down from 400mg to 200mg/day??)

Im so nervous!!

Also, I apologize if this question has already been asked, I didnt take the time to go back and read old entries. Ive been gone too long!


----------



## mackjess

Shashua, I plan on weaning myself off. I take it 2x a day, during week 12 I was going to take it 1x a day and stop at week 13. I was just afraid it'd make me feel terrible to quit taking it all at once.

Congrats on all the scans ladies, and hope you have a lovely Christmas!


----------



## ladykara

Just wanted to wish everyone a happy christmas ... Xx


----------



## girlinyork

Merry Christmas ladies xx


----------



## Scorpio23

Merry Christmas BNB sisters.
Congratulations on the scans xx


----------



## srrhc

Great scan jfg!! Precious! 

Shasuha my doc had me stop at 10 weeks and I had my appointment at 10 weeks 3 days and heard a very strong heartbeat. If you feel more comfortable taking it a little longer I don't think it would harm anything. I am 11 weeks and 2 days tomorrow and so far we are still blessed with a little one inside. :)

I hope everyone has a very merry Christmas! We all have so much to be thankful for this Christmas!


----------



## Dollybird

Merry Christmas ladies! Lovely hearing about the scans!! Xxx


----------



## Lumen000

Congrats JFG...And Merry Crimbo girls xxxx


----------



## monro84

A late Merry Christmas to everyone. 

Everyones scans look great and pic's too. 

Back at work today and tomorrow then off on Fri. But I went to OB last thrus for my appt that he wanted me to come back on and he said he would do a pap and an US. We got in office sat down and he aske if I had any more spotting. (Last time I had a light light brown spotting the night before so i made the appt and my symptoms left). I told him no and no cramping except for when I get up to quickly or turn sharply. I asked if too early for round ligament pain he said yes. I asked about orgams b/c I do not want to have one till at lesat 2nd tri b/c last yr in Aug with the twins/triplets he did oral on me and the next day I mc one of them but still had a hb on one. He said if I do not fee comfortable with it then don't do it but if it does happen don't falut your self. He is really sweet but he confused me with a joke he made about he said the US sound tech was so excited about me having this US she was going to put some cute comments on it but then she was hurt when I refused an US then he said I am just kidding (which I already knew) but he then said I was done. No exam on US or anything:shrug:. So I was a little confused he did said if I needed anything or I had any questions do not hesitiate to call at all. He then scheduled me to com back in 3 wks I would be 11 wks 5 days and he said we could try the doppler to hear the HB. I did't tell him I can already do that at home. I am hoping that that days the baby does not cooperate and he will send me for an US to hear it. If not I don't think I would have another US till 18 to 22 wks when I find out what it is. :(


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi everybody:) not much to report still sick sick sick. I keep telling myself it will lessen soon:/ I have an appointment Friday and im going to ask if I can have a CVS. We will see :) hope everyone had a wonderful christmas


----------



## srrhc

Lots of great things going on in here. Sorry to those ladies who are still sick. Hopefully you are nearing the end of it. Does anyone have any appointments the rest of the week?


----------



## mackjess

I have one tomorrow. hoping they will check the heartbeat with the doppler while I am there. I should also be getting referred to a genetic counselor since I'm 35. I think I'll be getting a scan anywhere from 11-13 weeks with them for their tests. if not I'll be paying for a scan myself after 12 weeks. I want to make sure everything is good before I tell more people.


----------



## ladykara

Monro- was you expecting a scan ? Sounded like he was x

Mack good luck honey for tomorrow x

I have my NT scan tomorrow... I'm a lot more relaxed than I normally a before a scan x


----------



## amjon

We have the NT scan for the twins on Friday with the MFM.


----------



## BeautifulD

I have my NT scan today :happydance:


----------



## flapjack10

Belated Merry Chrimbo beach bumps!

Love your scan JFG! :D Can't believe I have to wait until 15th Feb for my next one - been so spoilt! 

Good luck to all you ladies with scans coming up! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## girlinyork

Can everyone I need to change or add tickers for leave me their due dates? I'm going to tidy up the front page :)


----------



## srrhc

Wow lots of scan going on. Good luck to everyone with appointments!


----------



## monro84

ladykara said:


> Monro- was you expecting a scan ? Sounded like he was x
> 
> Mack good luck honey for tomorrow x
> 
> I have my NT scan tomorrow... I'm a lot more relaxed than I normally a before a scan x

Yes I was because he told me when I went to see him at 6 wks 5 days that he would have me come back in 2 wks for a scan and pap but at this past visit he mentioned nothing about either. :shrug: He did ask when do I go back to see my RE but I told him I graduated and am not going back.


----------



## ladykara

NT scan looked all is good, just have to wait for my blood test results to come through, they said if its high or shows a problem they would let us know over the phone within 72 hours otherwise we would just get a letter but the scan was clear, he also took a guess at the sex, he reckons its a boy and my confirmed due date is the 28th of June... Will post photos when I have my laptop xx


----------



## Dollybird

That's brilliant lady kara!! And a wee boy how lovely!! Did u have a feeling it would be a boy? Xxx


----------



## ladykara

I think I knew in 1995 this one would be a boy, just didn't believe the tarot reader, but she has been spot on with everything so far... So when I had Paige I new we would have one more and it would be a boy... Although my husband is still hoping its a girl, he wanted Paige to have a sister, he doesn't think brothers and sisters are that close growing up like sisters or brothers.... X


----------



## mackjess

Well, I ordered one of the intelligender tests off Amazon, just for fun and because one of my friends swears by them She's used them twice and they were right.

You can take it at 10 weeks, which should be perfect since I was 10 weeks on Xmas. BUT, It didn't say it on Amazon, but you're not supposed to take it if you are on progesterone, which I am until Jan 14th, and you are supposed to wait 10 days after you quit taking progesterone before you test so that's Jan 24th! You are also not supposed to take it while on anti-biotics, which I am on thanks to sinus infection #3 (good golly I miss my Advil and Sudafed) until January 17th. So FML.

That is only about a week before I could possibly find out from a scan. I haven't decided if I am going to take it anyway, and maybe not tell DH and get his hopes up since the test could be wrong due to the hormones I'm taking. Waiting seems kinda silly since I'd only be able to take it about 4 days before a scan.
Urgh!!


----------



## mackjess

Lady Kara - Congrats on the boy! My DH wants a boy soooooo bad. :)

And tell yours not to worry about it. I have 3 sisters and 1 brother, and I am super close with one of my sisters and my brother. We just have the same personalities, where my other 2 sisters, god love em, are scatter brained and hard to take in large doses. He's also the closest to me in age, and we had a great time growing up even tho he picked on me like crazy.


----------



## mackjess

I decided to go ahead and take it, even though it says to use first morning pee. I figured it didn't matter since I'm on progesterone and anti-biotics anyway. It said boy, which is cool. I'm not going to tell DH though because he wants a boy soooo bad I don't want him to be disappointed. If I wasn't on the drugs I'd prob share with him. When I was asking friends about their babies heart rates to see if the higher ones ended up being boy/girl for them, he didn't want to know that either because he didn't want to get his hopes up. LOL. It seemed pretty mixed results on the heartbeat anyway.

For some reason, I've felt like it was a girl since about Thanksgiving. I was just sitting there thinking about getting to see friends and enjoying the holidays and WHAM this feeling washed over me and I was like OH Crap, I'm having a girl. DH will be bummed!! (for a second or two anyway)


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey ladies.... My scan was awesome! update and scan pics in my journal.... I don't have time to post them in here just yet hubby is moaning! lol x


----------



## ladykara

Mack- thanks honey, I told him and think it helped... Fingers crossed for a blue bundle honey xx

Beautiful so pleased all went well xx


----------



## mackjess

My appt went great, I got to hear the heartbeat. that was very reassuring since I barely have any preg symps.

My nurse will be calling to set up my nt scan at 12 weeks so I'm thrilled to get that. praying for healthy result so I can finally tell people.


----------



## srrhc

Such great news about scans and heartbeats and a little boy. Sorry I am so terrible about keeping up with names. By the time I get to the last post my brain has forgot! 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## srrhc

Such great news about scans and heartbeats and a little boy. Sorry I am so terrible about keeping up with names. By the time I get to the last post my brain has forgot! 

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Dollybird

Congrats beautifuld! So pleased u had a good scan! I can't wait for mine!! And back that's brill about hearing the heartbeat! Must be lovely and reassuring! Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi:

Im due July 6th :)

Had my scan christmas eve most post pics soon x


----------



## BeautifulD

Welcome WAG :) :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Welcome WAG! :howdy: scans and genders - it's all so exciting!

Xxx


----------



## Lumen000

Hey all!!! Congratulations to all the ladies who had scans!

I had my scan today and it was amazing my due date is the 8th of July and I am 12weeks 4 days pregnant...I feel truly blessed...I wish all the ladies with up and coming scans the best of luck although this thread is AWESOME and I am very sure that you will be ok.... x x x x x :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats Lumen! :dance:


----------



## merristems

Congrats Lumen and beautiful great news on the scans :)
I know im a little bit behind you'll but im still reading and Im very happy for you all doing such great baby growing! Woop woop!!


----------



## Dollybird

Congrats lumen!! That's fab news! Oh lots of lovely scans been happening recently I'm so pleased!
Welcome wantsagirl! Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Well I got my results just now and I'm very low risk :happydance: 1:7456!! Very happy with that.... here are some scan pics too... 
https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/2012-12-28120051.png
https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/2012-12-28120123.png
https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/2012-12-28120147.png


----------



## BeautifulD

Congrats Lumen :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

Welcome WAG...fab news a out the scan x

Lumen- so pleased all went well x


We announced yesterday, which brought out a few surprised other friends who are also pregnant. Back to work tomorrow and dreading it, I'm so ill in the morning and the thought of even putting my make up on seemed like hard work.. X


----------



## ladykara

Beautiful those scan pics are amazing !!!! So clear !! Xx


----------



## srrhc

Gorgeous scan pics beautiful! I love coming on here and reading great news!


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks ladies :kiss:


----------



## LVnMommy

Congrats everyone:) I.have an appointment today, but its for my followup on high BP not sure if I will get a scan ( big pouty face) . Here's hoping


----------



## monro84

Congrats to everyone on their great scans and love the pics:flower:


----------



## monro84

I have started looking in on NT scans I am not even sure if my ob does them. I got a call in for the nurse to call me back. I do know they do CVS but I really don't want that b/c increased mc risk. I would think if they did that then they would do the NT but I just don't know.:shrug:.


----------



## amjon

We finished the twins NT. Everything looked good. Both had tiny measurements (around 1.4). Baby A looks like he has a boy nub. Baby B was keeping it hidden and not being very cooperative (but she did manage to get everything).
 



Attached Files:







twins12weeks.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## srrhc

monro84 said:


> I have started looking in on NT scans I am not even sure if my ob does them. I got a call in for the nurse to call me back. I do know they do CVS but I really don't want that b/c increased mc risk. I would think if they did that then they would do the NT but I just don't know.:shrug:.

I don't think mine does either. She doesn't have me coming in until 15 weeks for my checkup and then she said at that time they would do the DS testing and if I wanted the CF testing. I am not doing any of the invasive stuff when they test for downs they just draw a little blood right? Don't the NTs have to be done before 14 weeks? I am confused about it as well.


----------



## amjon

srrhc said:


> monro84 said:
> 
> 
> I have started looking in on NT scans I am not even sure if my ob does them. I got a call in for the nurse to call me back. I do know they do CVS but I really don't want that b/c increased mc risk. I would think if they did that then they would do the NT but I just don't know.:shrug:.
> 
> I don't think mine does either. She doesn't have me coming in until 15 weeks for my checkup and then she said at that time they would do the DS testing and if I wanted the CF testing. I am not doing any of the invasive stuff when they test for downs they just draw a little blood right? Don't the NTs have to be done before 14 weeks? I am confused about it as well.Click to expand...

NT is 11-13 weeks. If you want it call them and request it. The CF and other Downs testing are just bloods (unless you do CVS or Amnio).


----------



## mackjess

Amjon is correct, they have to do the NT scan before you are 13 weeks because the neck/skin is still translucent enough to be measured. I am not sure how regular they are about NT scans if you are not 35 or older.


----------



## amjon

mackjess said:


> Amjon is correct, they have to do the NT scan before you are 13 weeks because the neck/skin is still translucent enough to be measured. I am not sure how regular they are about NT scans if you are not 35 or older.

The first time I had to ask them for it. This time I was sent to the MFM at 8 weeks, so the MFM just scheduled it. (I do get scans every 2 weeks though anyway, so it would have been one of our regular times, just had the extra measurements done.) I know the one practice I went to but switched at 4 weeks did it in office for everyone.


----------



## BeautifulD

I find it so strange how anti natal care is so different over there to here.... Everyone gets offered the NT scan here and at my hospital everyone gets offered the combined test (nt scan and bloods)

Scans in general are hard to come by over here... if you have no history and no problems then you don't get one until the nt... where as over there your ob gyn does a scan on first visit?


----------



## mackjess

Privatized health care, which is why I'm not into Obama Care. It's great to help those without coverage, but I hope we never get to the point where we have a national healthcare system forced on us. I have relative on the in-laws side that was told her son was dying of cancer in Canada and maybe had a month left. She flew him to Texas for treatments and he lived 2 1/2 more years. It was a tough battle, but he was a teenager and it was his choice, too. 

I have been even more thankful for my expensive healthcare (costs for me personally have risen a few grand the last 5 years) after joining these boards and seeing how great my care has been after my m/c.


----------



## ladykara

13w6d is cut off for the NT as I was exactly on the cut off day when I went yesterday..

Amjon- glad all went well honey x


----------



## JFG

Congrats on all the wonderful scans 

Nothing much to report, can't believe i'm in the last week of my 1st tri whoop


----------



## BeautifulD

Yay for nearly second tri :wohoo: JFG :) 

I love how all these rainbows are progressing so well :cloud9:


----------



## ladykara

2nd tri isn't as amazing as I was expecting, lol !! I'm not blooming nor have that glow, just sick still.. Lasted 3 hours at work.. I felt so sick worse than when I am home.. I hope I am not sick for the next 6 months !!!

No call from hospital, if I can make it till wed then ill know I'm low risk on the NT tests x


----------



## merristems

I have to say that our health care system here in UK is exceptional considering we only pay a small contribution each month towards health care. I simple dont know how people afford to pay each time they have tests or illness over in the States, Aus, etc. My mum was diagnosed with uterine cancer 2 years ago and was immediately schedualled a full hysterectomy within weeks of finding the cancer. She is now well and sees a specialist oncologist regually to check if it has returned or spread. Our health system is under a lot of pressure to perform to an exceptionally high standard and i do not believe they would ever let someone go untreated for a life threatening condition. Having said that I can see the beauty of paying for private heath care because you as the patient basically call the shots and have a lot more power over your care.


----------



## Lumen000

I agree with you merristems 100% I am very proud of the NHS...and I spoke to my midwife a few weeks ago when I had cramps and was getting qorried and I looked up things on the net...for example the idea of giiving progesterone and asperin even if there is no test result that mentions if the pregnant lady needs them...the midwife told me to not read any American sites as alot of the time they do things that aren't actually medically proven but do them anyways because they make money the same goes for scans when they arent actually needed...x


----------



## amjon

Lumen000 said:


> I agree with you merristems 100% I am very proud of the NHS...and I spoke to my midwife a few weeks ago when I had cramps and was getting qorried and I looked up things on the net...for example the idea of giiving progesterone and asperin even if there is no test result that mentions if the pregnant lady needs them...the midwife told me to not read any American sites as alot of the time they do things that aren't actually medically proven but do them anyways because they make money the same goes for scans when they arent actually needed...x

Reassurance may not be "medically necessary", but it does make the pregnancy much easier knowing that your baby was fine less than 2 weeks ago and you'll see your baby in less than 2 weeks. I honestly think it helps them spot issues MUCH earlier. I only had scans at 8, 12, and 20 weeks with my daughter and between 20 weeks and 27 when she died something massively went wrong. I'll feel much better knowing they are checking on things at least every 2 weeks (more as I get further along).


----------



## ladykara

I managed to make it a whole shift at work ... Go me !! I now have 4 days off work... And so far no call from the hospital ..feeling more movements now.. 

I do think we are lucky here in the UK but personally would like to have the same set up as the states..the older I get the more I see healthcare as being important. But private healthcare over here costs much more and I would still need to pay for NHS. There are positive and negatives for both. Xx


----------



## srrhc

Yay for making it through lady. And 4 days off! Whoo hoo


----------



## BeautifulD

Happy new year beach bumps! xx


----------



## ladykara

Happy new year guys... 2013 is going to be a special one for us all xx


----------



## monro84

srrhc said:


> monro84 said:
> 
> 
> I have started looking in on NT scans I am not even sure if my ob does them. I got a call in for the nurse to call me back. I do know they do CVS but I really don't want that b/c increased mc risk. I would think if they did that then they would do the NT but I just don't know.:shrug:.
> 
> I don't think mine does either. She doesn't have me coming in until 15 weeks for my checkup and then she said at that time they would do the DS testing and if I wanted the CF testing. I am not doing any of the invasive stuff when they test for downs they just draw a little blood right? Don't the NTs have to be done before 14 weeks? I am confused about it as well.Click to expand...

I talked to my ob's nurse last fri and asked her she said it is a blood test done at 15 or 16 wks and then if that comes back positive I am sent to a detailed US dr 2 hrs away where my RE is (but its not my RE). I am also not sure if it tests for congential Heart defects or just downs. I also asked about why I did not have my pap and US last visit. She was just as confused as I was so she said the dr is out but will be back Mon and will ask him then and call me back. So I am waiting for a call back today. Hopefully I can get one on my next visit I will be 11 wks 5 days. Does nub theory work then? I also have my GD test to do then also.


----------



## srrhc

Wow you will be a busy lady at your next appointment! Not sure about the nub thing. My last scan was at 6 weeks 1 day. My doc isn't doing another one until 20 weeks so I scheduled a private gender scan at 15w6d. 
Your next scan will be close to 12 so I am sure some experienced ladies will be able to give you a good gender prediction. It is so much fun trying to guess. 

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## wantingagirl

Happy New Year everyone and thanks for the welcome!

What a wonderful thread this is full of lovely ladies. I have to say as beautiful will know that some threads that I try and get involved in or ask a question in my own thread im ignored :haha: 

Congrats on everyones scans heres mine, your welcome to guess gender too hope to find out at 20 weeks which is scheduled for 18th feb.

No announcements for me at the min as my sis is expecting due in 5 weeks and dont want her to think im stealing her thunder as such so will wait til she has had hers 

xxx
 



Attached Files:







738.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 3









739.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3









740.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3









741.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 1









742.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi everyone!!! Sorry I have been mia, busy being sick:( I lost another 4 lbs at my last visit and no US sadly!Im not getting another till 20 weeks! I had some spitting yesterday which scared me! All OB had to say is Its normal... Not very comforting


----------



## srrhc

Wantingagirl what precious precious pictures of baby. I am going to guess girl but I am not really good at it haha! 

Lvn sorry no us! And sorry your doctor wasn't a little more comforting! How is the spotting now? When is your next appointment?


----------



## BeautifulD

WAG I know only too well :haha: I don't really post anywhere else now as I get sick of talking to myself....Ho hum :haha: 

This isn't the only website either, I've posted on babycentre a few times and got minimal replies, most of which where a bit sh*tty :(
so I've dropped that site out ;) 

Ugh I'm so so tired today ladies and my stomach is uber sensitive.... I'm wondering if because I'm reducing on the steroids now the pregnancy symptoms are starting to creep through :wacko:


----------



## flapjack10

Happy New Year my beautiful beach bumps!

Lovely scan pics wantinggirl!

Hope all start feeling better who are rough. I have baaaaaad acne :cry: my poor face...

Erm I'm 14 weeks, when did that happen?

Xxxx


----------



## srrhc

Beautiful I have felt more tired as well??? Not sure what it could be from. 

Flapjack 14 weeks oh my! The time will just continue to fly!


----------



## Scorpio23

This morning I noticed brown blood. Im really scared. The bleeding is minimal but I have a bad feeling. Im at the ER now. Nurse said the wait could be up to 6 hrs.
Im trying my best to remain positive.


----------



## srrhc

I am praying for you hun. Remember brown means old. I hope you don't have to wait 6 hours.


----------



## Scorpio23

Nurses were great but dr was a bitch. HCG is good @ 110,000. But I cant have an U/S til Fri morning.
Back to ER if theres bleeding or clotting. Ive decided to tell my boss whats happening as I wont be going back to work for the rest of the week.


----------



## wantingagirl

Lvn - so sorry you arent getting an US til 20 weeks whys that hun?

Srrhc - thanks hun Im thinking girl too!!!

Beautiful yep Im the same just this one, the extremely odd thing in 1st tri and july sunbeams and my own journal. I get sick of answering other people as much as I can and get nothing back. Oh yeah I didnt like babycentre at all some people on there were not very nice not like the people I have grown close to on here the lay out on here seems more personal for some reason too. Oh I could be hun have to say tho maybe alot of stretching happens at 13 weeks as I have been feeling alot of pain too. 

Flapjack thanks hun, happy new year to you too!!! Thank you Im in love :) it was so cute wriggling round on the screen gets me every time. I here you with the acne :( 2nd tri for me in 3 days! :wohoo: Happy 14 weeks hun!

Scorpio so sorry for whats happening I hope everything is ok. Thats good to stay at home, are you still bleeding. I dont get why they do this to people send them home for a couple of days they have the equipment there and you are quite far along. I bet you if they was pregnant and worked at the hosp they would get special treatment! All the best hun :hugs:


----------



## Scorpio23

I just checked and the bleeding is almost gone.
I hope it stays that way. Will take extra special care of myself from now on.


----------



## BeautifulD

Scorpio I'm sorry you're going through this honey :hugs: Why on earth didn't they scan you there and then!? 

I slept from 8pm last night right the way through until 6 this morning :smug: I'd like to say I feel better for it but I don't haha... I feel hangover :wacko: 

so.... I'm confused.... is second tri... 13 weeks, 13+3 or 14 weeks?? 

Wag.... some of the people on bc are horrible! I get a morning email so of course read some of the threads... some of the replies are seriously WOW :shock: 

I had two girls on there trying to make me look stupid on my nub thread and was trying to tell me you have to have a potty shot to see the nub!! :dohh:


----------



## Scorpio23

I think 2nd Tri is 14 weeks from LMP. I was also wondering the same thing.


----------



## flapjack10

Scorpio - I hope all is fine with bubs. Feels so cruel to leave you to wait for a scan :hugs: It is better that it's brown and doc said that although bleeding in pregnancy isn't "normal" it does happen to 20-30% of ladies at any stage of pregnancy. Thinking of you.

I tend to steer clear of other threads on here. Although sometimes when I'm bored I'll go to the Help section and see a thread about someone trying to get someone else banned. I'll then snoop and read the thread that it all kicked off in. I'm such a nosy cow haha!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Hope u have all had a wonderful Christmas and new year!! I had a fab time my morning sickness eased off a bit Christmas Day I think I'm starting to feel a bit better. The acid reflux is another matter though Rennies have become my best friend! Got my midwife on Friday very excited its my first meeting with her. Hoping she'll have a listen with the Doppler for my bubba, although got my 12 week scan next thurs so not long to wait!! 
Scorpio sorry to hear you've been bleeding, I'm sure your wee bean is just fine though. Hope u get reassurance soon. 
Sorry to hear some of you have had rubbishy replies (or lack of replies!) in some threads. I tend to only post in a few, although being such a nosey bugger I tend to read a lot of them. 
Beautiful second tri is confusing I don't know where it begins either. I know in a America it's 14 weeks though.. And I'm guessing we are 13 weeks?? I always used to think it was 12 weeks cause that's when the first major scan was!!
Wanting a girl what a fab pic! Love seeing scans! Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Haha FJ I had no idea about that section.... :ninja: 

well.... if you divide 40 by 3 it works out at 13.3.... I think I'm going to go with that :haha: 

When I had my girls I thought 2nd tri was 12w....


----------



## srrhc

Wow beautiful you are 13 weeks too! Everyone is getting so high in there numbers now!!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

I am *big grin* I'm so made up, this is the furthest I have got since my youngest nearly 11 years ago!! so so so exciting! I really don't think it's sunk in yet... after all the losses I tend to just spend the whole of first tri getting from day to day... now I'm like WOW we're really going to have a baby :shock:lol


----------



## flapjack10

I know what you mean BD! The other day, I thought to myself "Wow I'm going to have to give birth. That's scary!" I've never had a chance to think that far ahead before!

xxx


----------



## merristems

Scorpio Lots of hugs honey, I rally hope that everything is ok- rest well XX


----------



## monro84

srrhc--I know thats what the nurse was talking about but she never called me back about it on Mon. I put a call in for her today so I guess I will wait on the call back. :shrug: i am hoping I will be able to get a scan then. 

WAG-- Scans look great I would not know how to guess. I have heard the angle of the dangle but still not sure. On the second pic up top it looks like a boy:shrug: but the others maybe girl. So Idk. :shrug: Thats so nice of you to wait til your sis baby is born. :flower:

Lvn--Hope everything is going ok for you now any your spotting has stopped. :hugs:

beautiful--Hope your feeling better today. I have seen the 2nd tri as both 13 and 14 wks I am going with the 13 wks for me at least:winkwink:

Flap--yeah congrats on the 14wk mark. I know aobut the acne I got it on my chin and each sides of my face by my eyes and a big ole one in the middle of my forehead:dohh:

Scorpio-Sucks they would not give you a scan. great hcg. Well at least you only have 2 more day to wait and the spotting has stopped.

Dolly-Glad ms is easing up I know the feeling with the acid reflux thoughl. 

AFM--woke up with a sore throat this morning. Hoping it is from snoring but its still sore now I HATE sore throats. I still have nausa and a gnawing growling feeling in my stomach which I HATE that feeling also especially after I ate something. :dohh:


----------



## mackjess

I think here is 14 weeks bc it's the end of the 13 weeks, rather than 13+3, and the estimated due date can change by a few days.

dolly, I have my nt scan on Thursday. I'm so excited. They called me and told me the time, I didn't have much choice so hopefully dh can make it. eek!


----------



## Dollybird

Ooooh mackjess u must be so excited!!!! Bet it goes brilliant can't wait to see your pic! I'm such a geek I have a countdown timer thing on my iPhone counting down the days till my scan and I look at it constantly as if it will make the days move faster, and count the days on my calendar a least a couple of times a day. How sad eh?! I'd only ever admit it to u guys! Xxx


----------



## ladykara

WAG- great scan photos, and looks very much like a girl to me x

Scorpio - sorry to hear you had a bleed but dark blood is common, take it easy and rest as much as you can x

Mack- good luck at the NT tests... Make sure you get a photo to show us x

Monro- get well soon honey x

Love to the rest of the ladies x

Has anyone heard from GIY ?

I'm 15 weeks on Friday !!! I started feeling proper movements with Paige at 14-15 weeks, so far its just flutters.no phone call from blood tests so good sign. Sickness is easing up, still have moments when I'm a little icky but nothing I can't cope with. 

I just need to know the sex so I can buy clothes !!!! Xx


----------



## LVnMommy

I set up an appointment for Feb. 1st when I will be 16 weeks for a private gender scan!!! I cant help but just feel like something terrible may happen though:( i have not had a scan since 9 weeks and I'm terrified somehing is wrong ... I just don't feel " pregnant" the blood pressure medication is horrible with side effects:( ah just a rambler tonight..


----------



## Dollybird

Glad you're feeling better ladyk! I had a bad night last night with nausea and sickness after having had a fairly ok day. At least it's not constant though. I actually had a bit of a sore tummy last night, which I put down to trapped wind, but maybe I had a wee tummy upset.
Lvn I'm sure your scan will be fine. It's natural to worry about it. I've got my 12 week one next week and I'm also terrified that something will be wrong. I believe it can also be normal for women to have days where they don't feel pregnant as they move onto the second tri..just the hormones settling out so try not to worry too much about tht either. Xxx


----------



## srrhc

LVnMommy said:


> I set up an appointment for Feb. 1st when I will be 16 weeks for a private gender scan!!! I cant help but just feel like something terrible may happen though:( i have not had a scan since 9 weeks and I'm terrified somehing is wrong ... I just don't feel " pregnant" the blood pressure medication is horrible with side effects:( ah just a rambler tonight..

I am sorry you are feeling this way. I haven't had a scan since 6 weeks, but have heard the heartbeat. My private scan is also at 16 weeks :) 
You will have some good and bad days where you feel every symptoms and then sometimes no symptoms. I am sorry about the side effects from medinice. Those are never fun. :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

monro84 said:


> AFM--woke up with a sore throat this morning. Hoping it is from snoring but its still sore now I HATE sore throats. I still have nausa and a gnawing growling feeling in my stomach which I HATE that feeling also especially after I ate something. :dohh:

Booo! I hope your sore throat gets better. I HATE that growling feeling too, makes me feel really weak and unsatisfied!



mackjess said:


> dolly, I have my nt scan on Thursday. I'm so excited. They called me and told me the time, I didn't have much choice so hopefully dh can make it. eek!

GL hun!



ladykara said:


> Has anyone heard from GIY ?

Not since before New Year. She may be having a bit of a Christmas break from BnB. Hope you're ok hun!



LVnMommy said:


> I set up an appointment for Feb. 1st when I will be 16 weeks for a private gender scan!!! I cant help but just feel like something terrible may happen though:( i have not had a scan since 9 weeks and I'm terrified somehing is wrong ... I just don't feel " pregnant" the blood pressure medication is horrible with side effects:( ah just a rambler tonight..

Every time I go for a scan I feel this sense of impending doom and I can't shake it. I go all quiet and snap at my hubby. I tell him off if he talks too loudly or laughs in the waiting room. I just get so anxious. :hugs:


----------



## monro84

ladyk--glad MS is easing up on you. Seems to have gotten worse for me:shrug: I got sick again this morning but I think it was from drainage. Ugh. 

Lvn--Do you have a doppler that has really helped me out that I am able to hear the HB everyday. 

Flap--Has the growling feeling eased for you yet?

AFM--my throats still sore but not as bad as yesterady now a scratchy soreness but I have alot of drainage which made me sick this morning on an empty stomach AGAIN. Ugh. I cannot even clear my throat for fear of throwing up. I also talked to the nurse yesterday when she called back. She confirmed that everything will get done at my next visit next Thrus including an US.. I will be 2 days from 12 wks. I also told her about my sore throat and she said to gargle with salt water and if it gets worse or if I run fever or if I am having yellow drainage then to come in. 

I am on my last day of progestrone. MY RE said to stop at 10 wks but my ob said I could stay on it till 12 wks for piece of mind. Well I am out (did the last one today) so I guess I will stop a little earlier then planned but I think I should be ok since I was not on it for low progesterone anyways.


----------



## amjon

monro84 said:


> I am on my last day of progestrone. MY RE said to stop at 10 wks but my ob said I could stay on it till 12 wks for piece of mind. Well I am out (did the last one today) so I guess I will stop a little earlier then planned but I think I should be ok since I was not on it for low progesterone anyways.

That seems early to be stopping. My MFM told me last week to just take the one at night for a week, then one every other day for a week and then stop. I'll be nearly 14 weeks when I stop completely.


----------



## ladykara

Due in sep2013 has already started.. !!! That means we graduated again !!! Wooohoooooo I don't know why seeing a new group start up makes me so happy...lol x


----------



## LVnMommy

Lol!!! Lady k Me too! Makes me feel like I'm more pregnant somehow??


----------



## girlinyork

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been quiet. It's been the anniversary of my first loss and it unexpectedly hit me like a ton of bricks so I've been sitting around feeling dreadful. I'll catch up tomorrow. Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey ladies.
Just wanted to update you all that everything is fine. I had an u/s, saw lil baby & heartbeat.
Have had a pretty bad experience @ my public hospital. The dr @ ER was so rude.
Today the midwife I saw was also extremely rude. She asked me why I didnt have a scan when I went to ER. I said IDK you tell me why they didnt do one. Every answer I gave her she ridiculed me and laughed a bit. DH was angry. When it was time for the scan she couldnt function the machine and had to call a specialist to come help her. Once the specialist came bitch face started acting nice. The specialist ended up doing the whole scan. They asked if I wanted blood tests, DH said we'll be going to the private hospital next week. 
Sorry for the venting but I was SO angry. During the verbal interview bitch face even had the nerve to say that I seemed anxious. Duh! I waited two days for a scan & then got asked why I waited so long.


----------



## srrhc

Awww Scorpio I am so sorry you had to go through that. No one should be treated that way. Especially a pregnant lady. 
So glad little baby is doing great though!


----------



## flapjack10

Monro - Growling feeling comes and goes. Just had it now and had to scoff a whole bag on hula hoops to take it away! Hope you feel better hun. Get plenty of rest.

LK - I know what you mean! It's so exciting! I feel like were growing up! Haha!

GIY - :hugs: We're here for you hun. Don't think you can't come on here and be sad, we will support you. My EDD for my first loss was 22nd Dec and it was a weepy day, but I have no idea how I'll take the anniversary of my loss.

Scorpio - That makes me so angry, what a stupid biatch! :hugs: At least bean is all snug in there.


----------



## bethneebabe

Scorpio--I'm so glad everything is okay with your little bean. I'm so sorry you were treated so badly by everyone. That's a horrible feeling. Hopefully everything goes well for the rest of the pregnancy.

GIY-- glad to see you back! Anniversaries can be very emotional. I know that being pregnant hasn't made me miss my first little one any less. :hugs: we're all here for you.


----------



## ladykara

Scorpio , glad all was ok, sorry you had a rubbish MW... X

GIY- hugs honey ... X


----------



## mackjess

Scorpio - Glad everything went well with the scan. And what a rude woman!! What good did anything she say do you? You weren't able to get a scan, you were there later to get it, end of story. Urgh.

Monroe - I've had the same sinus/throat gunk myself. I find constantly eating lemon drops helps.

GIY - :hugs: I haven't had any anniversary dates, but I know it will be rough. I struggle at every scan/appt. The last time at 10 weeks when I got to hear the heartbeat I was beyond happy, but I couldn't help think about how I should be finding out the gender that week, not just getting to hear the HB. It just means we loved our little angels and I think it's good to still miss them.

Hi to all the other ladies. I've been reading threads but haven't replied much since I was out of town. I didn't have the best reception on my phone so posting was a pain. But I'm back from a wonderful visit with my sis and her kiddos. Hope everyone had a great Xmas and New Years.


----------



## BeautifulD

Glad the scan went well scorpio :hugs: 

GIY :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know where you're coming from... Skittles due date is on the 22nd but I think the worst will be her loss date which will be bitter sweet I think as that was on the 3rd of July and I'm due the 10th... I'm not sure how I'm gonna cope with either if I'm honest.... anyway enough about me, sending huge hugs your way :hugs: xx


----------



## LVnMommy

GIY my first due date was 12.12.12 I layed around all day, and sobbed the whole day. My next should.of been due is march 10th my honeys birthday, I'm sure it will be the same:( I should be.feeling baby moved by then, so I think that will help.


----------



## monro84

amjon--Are you on it for low progestrerone or just as a precaution? I was not on it for low progesterone it was just a precaution to prevent my body from rejecting my DH's DNA/Tissue (that's what the RE said). But it has not been proved that was the case anyways. My OB said I could get off of it at 12 wks and he would give me those 2 wks for piece of mind. Is it bad to stop cold turkey??

LadyK--I know I noticed that a little bit ago. I am now waiting for Due in Oct 2013 lol. But I think there is a couple more weeks left for that. :dohh:

GIY--:hugs: I am sorry I went threw it last yr in Jan. or Feb when I shold have known what the triplets/twins would have been I just started crying in my DH's truck when he was checking clients fields. My loss date for my BO is Feb it was superbowl weekend I should have a almost 2 1/2 yr old right now.:hugs:

Scoripo--Boo on bitchy staff, mw's, and nurses. But yay you got to hear and see the LO. 

Jess--I was eating lemon drops at fist like they were going out of style. I finally weined my self off of them b/c I was thinking that even though they helped keep the nausa away the excess air and slava I was swallowing was making the acid reflux/gas worse. But since u mentioned it I started back on them. :dohh:

AFM--Sinus/drainage better today. Last night I got sick after an hr or so of eating celery and peanut butter but I don't really thing that was it. First time I got sick at night. However I was able to eat a good bit afterward then went and laid down to digest. I weighted myself last night and I have a scale that tells body fat and water %. Usually my water precent is between 51 and 56 but last night it was 45% :dohh:. I guess I need to drink more water to keep from getting dehydrated but I am not a real fan of water right now.


----------



## amjon

monro84 said:


> amjon--Are you on it for low progestrerone or just as a precaution? I was not on it for low progesterone it was just a precaution to prevent my body from rejecting my DH's DNA/Tissue (that's what the RE said). But it has not been proved that was the case anyways. My OB said I could get off of it at 12 wks and he would give me those 2 wks for piece of mind. Is it bad to stop cold turkey??

They never tested my levels, but I do think it was low at first because I got a big temp drop right before AF was due and started right away. The FS planned on putting me on it anyway as he does it just as a precaution for all recurrent MC patients. I think it is dangerous to stop cold turkey because the MFM I go to does everything by proven studies and gave me the plan to wean it. (It was kind of what I was thinking of anyway.) I don't think it really matters the reason you were put on it. I think it's more of a big, sudden drop could cause an issue.


----------



## mackjess

Not sure since your prog wasn't low Monro. I have to take it til 13 weeks because mine dropped, and if I'm not making it the baby will start making it at 13 weeks, so she told me to stop taking it at the end of 12 weeks.

She didn't tell me to wean off, but I'll have enough to take 1 a day rather than 2 a day for a few days into week 13. I want to do that just so going cold turkey doesn't make me feel bad, which I don't know that it will. 

Since you weren't taking it for low progesterone I would think that you'd feel some of the symptoms from it dropping if it got too low. I'm sure you could call and talk to you OB or nurse if you had questions though since it seems we are taking it for different reasons.


----------



## LVnMommy

Im going to ask my ob at my appointment Tuesday if I can stop taking it. I think I will do a pill a day at first instead of two then one every other day just for peace of mind! The blood pressure med is he worst!! I'm also going to ask if I can go once a day on that


----------



## srrhc

I love coming on here and seeing all the support you ladies offer to each other. It is real nice!


----------



## mackjess

It is a good one srrhc.

Has anyone started thinking about planning anything yet? I refused to, but hearing the HB last week at 10 weeks must have reassured me. I went and bought some after Xmas clearance maternity clothes, we went over the budget to plan for daycare, looked at strollers/carseats, looked at baby bedding and we've discussed names.

I CAN NOT WAIT to find out the gender the end of this month (if I don't have a shy baby), I'm obsessed with baby bedding.

And we tentatively have some baby names picked out. Seamus Patrick for a boy and Maebh Ann (or spelled Maeve) for a girl. The DH likes the boy name, and helped pick it. He had no part of the girl name or looking at girl bedding because he said I HAD to have a boy. LOL


----------



## srrhc

Mackjess your DH sounds like mine. He says he know 100% that it is a boy haha! 

DH and I have had names picked out for over a year haha! 
Don't feel bad for talking about baby things. It is healthy for you to talk and think about positive things so I say keep it up! :)


----------



## LVnMommy

We have picked out a few names:) I'm confident its a boy! I knew with my other two! My dh swears its a girl. (He also swore my son was a girl and my girl was a boy) silly. We named our kids with this same initials MAV so im thinking Maxiis Alexander or Maddix. And just in case Macie for girl but I wont need that name. It feels so arrange picking out baby gear and names when I don't look pregnant and haven't had a US since 9 weeks. I need to get a doppler asap!


----------



## mackjess

It's fun tho! Cute names. We are trying to use the same initials for his name if it's a boy (SPL) and my name if it's a girl (JAL) but I'm not finding a J name I like. And he's no help since it's for a girl. LOL


----------



## srrhc

Okay silly question but sometimes I worry I am too big for my weeks. I love my bump! But have any of you felt that way? Like I am wondering if I am further along than what we think or if maybe I am growing too fast. I know this is silly and maybe it is just me because I am use to a smaller body. Just wanted to get that out there and see if any of you have felt that way. Either way I am proud of my belly and love it so much haha!


----------



## mackjess

I seemed to get a little bit of a pooch really soon, it's like my ab muscles just got super relaxed and quit holding up as much. It's just lately getting harder, like it's a true baby bump.


----------



## BeautifulD

Srrhc, 

I too look massive, I'm out of normal clothes and into maternity already :haha: 

Although I'm usually a UK size 14 I generally have a flat stomach (curvy hips). That's gone right out the window haha... I don't mind though.... I love it! 

With my first daughter I was much bigger than this, people thought I was full term at 12 weeks :blush: I was the size of a house!


----------



## BeautifulD

My dh is also sure we're having a boy! I disagree 1000% I will be very very shocked if this lo comes out with a winky :haha: 

We're staying team :yellow: dh doesn't want to know :(


----------



## Scorpio23

Hey ladies im eager to know which symptoms u have that make u believe ur having either a boy or girl???


----------



## BeautifulD

For me it's not symptoms.... just a gut feeling :haha:


----------



## Dollybird

I'm sure I'm having a boy. Dunno why it's just a feeling. Trying not to let myself think about it too much though incase I'm wrong. 
Got my scan this Thursday.. So nervous. My ms seems to have cleared up completely apart from nausea on and off and it's worrying me a bit.. Terrified ill go for my scan and something will be wrong xxx


----------



## srrhc

I too just have a guy feeling but I have also noticed hair is somewhatore abundant in certain places and darker. Also I seem to have sprouted some new hair on some unwanted places. So I was researching of course. They say it should all disappear after baby. 

My ms disappeared for awhile too and then the day I hit 12 weeks it returned and I have had it everyday. Sometimes bad. I know it can be hard but try to enjoy the days you feel better because more than likely it will return at some point for a little while. Some woman start to feel great around 12 weeks and it never returns. You may be one of those woman. :) can't wait to hear all the good things from your scan dollybird!


----------



## mackjess

gut feeling and the baby has a fast heartbeat. 172. I've heard boys are in the 150 range usually.


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks you srrcc, I do this before every scan I get, get myself totally worked up an paranoid that it's gonna be bad :-( I need to try and chill a bit but its so hard. Still got my heartburn and tiredness, plus crying a lot so I'm not completely symptomless, and I guess you're right I'm best to enjoy the lack of ms whilst it lasts!
I've noticed a problem with "errant hairs" also. Think it is a hormonal thing. Lol. And my existing hair is much thicker and darker too! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

I hear ya about being nervous before scans. And dh is always ' I told you so' after them. punk! lol

And hairy, good Lord. if I just grew 2 feet taller I'd look like Bigfoot. It's ridiculous. Good time to invest in Gillette ladies because I'm going thru razors in record time! I can't even imagine how fun that's going to be in July when it's 100 and my whale ass will be wearing shorts and swimming to stay cool. I'm sure it's harder to shave when you're 8 months prego.


----------



## srrhc

Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Dollybird

Haha I know!! An I'm also worried about my bikini line!! How will I have it neat and tidy for giving birth?!! Hahaha xxx


----------



## amjon

LVnMommy said:


> Im going to ask my ob at my appointment Tuesday if I can stop taking it. I think I will do a pill a day at first instead of two then one every other day just for peace of mind! The blood pressure med is he worst!! I'm also going to ask if I can go once a day on that

That's what the MFM is having me do. One a day for a week, then one every other day for a week, then stop.


----------



## amjon

Scorpio23 said:


> Hey ladies im eager to know which symptoms u have that make u believe ur having either a boy or girl???

I don't go by symptoms. I just KNOW. My daughter I knew was a girl. DH and I ONLY discussed girl names (saw no need to discuss boys). With our second I KNEW it was a boy, so only boy names, but we lost him before we could confirm and the doctor didn't send off for chromosomal analysis like I wanted. This time I KNEW it was multiples and think it's b/g, but not sure if I'm getting the feeling of two right. DH insists it's b/b. We will hopefully find out next week. Baby A had a pretty good looking boy nub, but the tech said she's seen the nub be wrong. It was definitely pointing WAY back towards him though, so I'm pretty sure that's our boy and the other is a girl. :)


----------



## Scorpio23

Cool thanks ladies. My gut originally thought boy but idk what to think now.
Funnily i was shaving the other day and wondered how i could physically do it in a few months.
Lol.


----------



## ladykara

I'm a early shower, I look about 6 months... I have always put weight on easy but this one I hardly have put on any weight yet but still look 6 months pregnant.

I was really sick with jake, not so bad with Paige and now sick again so think boys make me more sick, I feel its a boy, I can't see in any way it could be a girl... As soon as its confirmed ill be buying boys stuff, if it turns out its a girl ill won't need to buy anything... Which is actually the down fall of having another girl because ill be depressed I can't shop for anything, at least with a boy I get to buy all those cute boys clothes for the next 6 months x


----------



## Lumen000

Hi ladies I hope you are all keeping well..sorry I haven't been in touch I've been a bit busy resently...x x


----------



## bethneebabe

Hi ladies-- I hope everyone is having a wonderful and relaxing weekend. How are everyone's symptoms going as we head into the 2nd trimester? I can't believe we are so close!! 

I have. My 13 week appointment on Monday with the OB. My last ultrasound was at 10 weeks and everything was perfect. I won't have another one until 20 weeks. At this appointment they'll look for the heartbeat with the Doppler and I am so worried that they won't find anything. I'm not really showing yet, just bloated and belly is getting a bit harder. MS is almost gone and I'm still having a hard time believing I'm actually pregnant!


----------



## Dollybird

I'm finding my ms has eased up a lot. Not really vomiting anymore just feeling nauseated. Still got tender bbs and acid indigestion but if it wasn't for those think if forget I was preg! Got a terrible headache which can only be hormones as I've drank plenty juice and water today. 
Oh I cracked the other day and bought the baby something. Cutest little dungerie outfit that I saw ages ago, and when I saw it was in the sale I couldn't resist. Naughty naughty I know, as I know it's too soon but I just had to have something. Can't stop looking at it and thinking about the little baby that will one day wear it. Xxx


----------



## ladykara

I'm dying to buy stuff !!! I have brought a rider board for the pram.. That's all, I'm going to the baby show in feb and hoping to know the sex then so I can buy things. I'm not a fan on the unisex clothes x


----------



## LVnMommy

My Horrible MS is getting better too!!! But I tell you what now.that its cutting down, I'm HUNGRY. Lol yesterday I splint a pint of ice cream.with my son, and later ate 4 cookies! I also ate dinner TWICE. Hungry hungry hippo here


----------



## girlinyork

I think I've updated and cleaned up the front page OKAY. If I missed anything, let me know.

Thank you everyone for your kind words. The anniversary for the week of hell has passed and I'm a lot more positive. Getting a lot of "quickening" which I didn't expect for weeks but I am soooo happy. I cry at every flutter.

Scorpio I'm so sorry about your scare but so happy baby is okay. 

I'm also so happy about all these amazing scans and how we're all creeping into second tri :)

I'm also a massive fatty now! Took this a few days ago before pulling down the tree. My UK size 8 body has nowhere to hide this baby!

https://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/c0.0.403.403/p403x403/47742_4740139714273_953492121_n.jpg


----------



## merristems

Lovely bump GIY &#9825; 
So exciting9 to see them all grow. I had my first scan yesterday all went well, saw hb and even had a sneaky listen. It was really amazing seeing baby in there.


----------



## girlinyork

Yay merri. So happy for you xx


----------



## srrhc

That is awesome merri! 
GIY lovely lovely bump! 
The nausea is much better for me. I may have an occasional brush with it but it isn't terrible. I have still been tired. Sore breast still. Loads more gas and burping tmi sorry! I have noticed a big improvement in my mood though. I am happy happy happy! Earlier I dealt with some bad mood swings. Glad that is gone because it was so not me. 

Hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## BeautifulD

Great news Merri :D 

I've been the same srr :shock: Hubby doesn't like pregnant Emma :haha: I've noticed the past few days I'm more my usual self though which like you I'm happy about as I don't like being like that,Its just not me!


----------



## LVnMommy

I'm having cramping:( sharp, painful so that i o cannot even.do my house chores.. I'm going to.call OB in morning but I'm terrified something is wrong.


----------



## girlinyork

Oh no lvn! Is the ER an option? :hugs:


----------



## LVnMommy

Just personally as a nurse I don't use the ER unless.it is a true life and death emergency, plus the price is outrageous. Unless I am bleeding, I will wait to see OB tomorrow. I just pray everything is ok..


----------



## girlinyork

Poor you :( I really hope it's not caused by anything serious :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

Thinking about you lvn. Could it possibly be RLP?


----------



## bethneebabe

Lvn--any updates? I hope you're feeling better. I'll keep you and your little one in my thoughts.


----------



## mackjess

giy- super adorable bump.

lvn- hope the pain is passing for you, praying for the little bean!


----------



## Scorpio23

LVN, my prayers are with you and LO.


----------



## BeautifulD

LVN sending hugs :hugs: hoping everything is ok honey.... Just throwing this in here but yesterday I spent the day on the sofa because I had terrible back ache and horrible pains across the top of my uterus, after listening in to lo I realised that it's probably just growing and stretching pains. 
could it be that? how are you feeling today?
I'm crossing everything for you sweetie xxx


----------



## merristems

Lvn I really hope that you and lo are ok and that this passes fast, thinking of you xx


----------



## flapjack10

srrhc said:


> Okay silly question but sometimes I worry I am too big for my weeks. I love my bump! But have any of you felt that way? Like I am wondering if I am further along than what we think or if maybe I am growing too fast. I know this is silly and maybe it is just me because I am use to a smaller body. Just wanted to get that out there and see if any of you have felt that way. Either way I am proud of my belly and love it so much haha!

Me tooo! I feel massive!



Dollybird said:


> Haha I know!! An I'm also worried about my bikini line!! How will I have it neat and tidy for giving birth?!! Hahaha xxx

I can only be bothered to do my bikini line occasionally anyway. Poor hubby! I'm a proper 70s chick haha!



girlinyork said:


> I'm also a massive fatty now! Took this a few days ago before pulling down the tree. My UK size 8 body has nowhere to hide this baby!

You look beauuuutttttiiiiifulll!

LVN - thinking of you and sending loads of love xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Lvn really hope everything is ok with you, lets hope it was just growing pains. 
Giy what a lovely bump!!! 
Flapjack I must admit I'm not a frequent waxer- sure hubby wishes I was though l! Lol. But I usually try to have it neat if its to be seen! Hahaha.
Hope the rest of u ladies are well! Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I'm anxiously waiting for news on Lvnmommy


----------



## bethneebabe

Morning ladies! I have my 13 week appointment in about 2 hours, I'm trying to be positive since I have no reason to not be but I always freak out before a scan/appointment. I'll let you guys know how it goes :)


----------



## flapjack10

GL beth!

I say to my hubby, "I'm not a child with no hair. I'm a WOMAN!" :haha: I do take it off for special occasions though :haha: It was very well maintained whilst TTC!

xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

Hey ladies. Thank you so much for your support that alone makes times like these better. My OB is unfortunately OUT OF OFFICE TODAY :( figures that would happen the one day I need to be seen. I already had an appointmnlent for tomorrow to follow up on BP meds so I will go at that time. I layed down the whole day and plan on doing the same today. Still pretty grampus now although with rest yesterday it got better.


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs: LVN :hugs: Hope those nasty cramps stay away! Take it easy hun.

xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

Oh I'm getting a Doppler today!!! I found a.lady nearby who.has a b.sonoline and I'm going to get it at lunchtime.. I really hope I find that heartbeat any tips before I.get it


----------



## BeautifulD

Sonoline B are ace! 
my advice would to be pop a few pillows under your bottom
Start low down... I still find my lo pretty low
be patient it can take a while to find... if you can't locate the baby before you start to panic go off and do something else and come back to it... Hope this helps honey x


----------



## mackjess

Good Luck LVN! And BeautifulD gives some good advice about not panicking. When I had my appt at 11weeks and the OB did the doppler, it took her a few minutes to find the HB and she is probably pretty good at it. She was getting ready to send me to get an u/s when she finally found it. It kept going in and out so she said the baby was probably moving a lot and that makes it harder to find. But she finally got locked in on it and got to hear it for a minute. So don't panic if it is hard to find. FX for you.


----------



## LVnMommy

Ah! Ok me -not panic??? Lol ill **try *** not too but I'm really really hoping I find it so I can feel better about this whole cramping situation.. I'm so lucky I found a 
Lady nearby selling hers for 50$ which is about the same.price online, but I get it today. I do not have the gel however. So I will need to buy some later today I will try lotion


----------



## mackjess

I think aloe vera gel works too.


----------



## girlinyork

water based lubes are supposed to be good too


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah any water based gel or aloe gel works too.... be careful what you use as some lotions A, wouldn't be any good and B, could break the wand x


----------



## bethneebabe

LVN-- so glad that you're getting the Doppler! I'm sure your little one will be ready for you :)

My visit went well. My uterus had moved up--but I can never find it, even when my doc showed me. Found my LOs heartbeat with the Doppler after a minute of it kicking and moving. 143bpm. So....I should worry less now, right?


----------



## srrhc

Lvn so glad you are getting a doppler! 
Beth that sounds wonderful!!!! YAY!


----------



## LVnMommy

Well after 2 hours of looking... no heartbeat. And I'm still cramping I wish I would not of gotten the doppler and thought things were ok for one more day.


----------



## BeautifulD

Honey it's really difficult to find sometimes.... Baby could have been asleep with its back to the doppler OR you could have an anterior placenta... It took me 30mins earlier to find my lo and I've been listening in every day since 7 weeks.... please try not to worry so bad xx


----------



## mackjess

I really want a doppler, but I'm afraid to because of this. My OB barely found mine and said LO was probably doing somersaults. And they don't like the noise, so may move away from it. Try to relax and maybe try later. I know there are videos on youtube that show you how to find it because I've watched the instructions when trying to decide if I wanted to get one. FX for you that everything is OK tomorrow. I know it's very hard to stay positive, but try to wait until you know something for sure tomorrow love. :hugs:


----------



## LVnMommy

I can find my heartbeat80-95 bpm and my arterie to the very far left 120bpm. No baby though my poor tummy is red from all the prodding :/ what kind of OB is not in office on Monday!!! My friend who is one day behind me is coming over later so I can try to find hers


----------



## girlinyork

Don't lose hope. It was so hard for me to find the heartbeat. Sometimes the little bugger is in a spot I've checked several times because it bounces about. I'm so sorry you're going through all this worry :hugs:


----------



## srrhc

:hugs:Lvn
I am so sorry that Doppler is giving you trouble. I have been nervous to get one because I don't think I would be able to use it properly and worry. I agree with all the ladies. It can be tricky to find if baby is playing hide and seek. Tomorrow all your worries will be put to rest. I wish it could have been today.


----------



## monro84

Don't worry if you don't have the 3 mhz probe it is alot harder to find (to check look in the bottom right corner of the screen and see what probe it is) But even 3 mhz is still hard to find sometimes. My probe is starting to get staticy after a few minutes I am very upset that it is only 3 wks old. I can hear my hb fine on it eevn through the static but when I try to listen to the placenta to find the baby I can barily hear it. If you have alot of static it might be the probe needs replacing. But It took me about an hr to find mine but I was 8 wks so I knew to look very low but u being 12 you might be higher then you would normally look and if you can find the placenta the wooshing sound then the baby is usually right beside it. The youtube videos are very helpful and I tried with aleo gel at first and could hear nothing b/c I thought they forgot to give me the free gel tube but I found it in the mailing box. I am also having cramping to since yesterday but I am taking that as growing pains and stopping progestrone I have had no spotting so far so good.. I have an appt Thurs anyways I do have a call in for the dr nurse b/c I have been pretty sick like nausa but not throwing up alot just once every few days. But I have lost some weight maybe they can call me in something. I have no problem with constipation. 

Don't worry (I know its hard to do) but I am sure eveything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## LVnMommy

I have the 3mhz I think I heard the placenta right next to my left artery but no HB.. my baby's HB was berg hiigh 178 at last US. I also have the video of my US heartbeat to compare too


----------



## amjon

LVnMommy said:


> I can find my heartbeat80-95 bpm and my arterie to the very far left 120bpm. No baby though my poor tummy is red from all the prodding :/ what kind of OB is not in office on Monday!!! My friend who is one day behind me is coming over later so I can try to find hers

120 sounds like maybe baby?


----------



## Lumen000

Hey ladies...LVN I got a doppler from my mums friend and the weekend and finally got a hearbeat when I used BabyOil...it took me ages though and it was very far down and wee bambino also tends to move about....It took me and my mum a good long 7/8 attempts....but I know you must be worried because the first day I only got my pulse and paniced and could barely sleep...

Sometimes nurses find it difficult to find the heart beat and the others ladies are right that the placenta may be in the way or the liitle one has his/her back to you....I am also getting cramping that is coming and going just like period cramps...I hope to hear from you soon and I hope your Doc puts your mind at ease :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Hmm I think the 120bpm..sounds like baby too..you're artery would be exact same as your pulse rate if it was tht as they are the same. And dopplers are known for giving a slowing reading so its possible it was actually more than 120bpm. Anyways don't stress it. I got a Doppler but my midwife advised nt to bother using it till after 14 weeks as chances of not finding LO are high before that and can be upsetting and worrying for no reason.. And I kinda agree with her, so I'm just biding my time. Hope you get some answers today I'm sure LO is just grand and snuggled in tight. Even strong cramps can be normal with all those changes going on. Let us know how things go. Thoughts are with u xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I don't actually pay any attention to the numbers they constantly change and do my head in :haha: 

The fact that you heard the placenta is a good thing hun baby could have been sat under that. My lo does that regularly :dohh:


----------



## kelly4

Hi all, I have a doppler, a hi beats one and I can still not pick up the heart beat, I am 11+4 weeks today, have tried for over a week and nothing, think I get the placenta and my pulses but nothing near the placenta. I am trying not to think the worst, but after a loss, its so hard. I have my scan in a weeks time, I just want to know what is going on and if we are going to have a baby or not as I feel like I am in Limbo at the moment.


----------



## BeautifulD

Hi Kelly :hi: 

There are many reasons you may not be able to hear babies hb... You could have a anterior placenta which would mean that baby is always behind the placenta at this stage making it impossible to hear
If you are a larger lady you may not be able to hear it until later
The sensitivity of your doppler 
whether your bladder is full or empty (I find if my bladder is full it magnifies the noise of the placenta so much I can't hear anything else)
what position you're laying in
whether you are propped up or not

Try not to automatically think the worst :hugs: sometimes dopplers are more of a pain in the butt cheek than a help! X


----------



## flapjack10

I just clicked on here and saw you guys were talking about lube and was like :shock: :haha:

I have no advice about dopplers, but sending you some lucky Doppler :dust:

If trained midwives have trouble finding the HB then try not to get too downhearted. Bean will just be snuggling into that placenta like a pillow and not even noticing you prodding and panicking away xxx


----------



## ladykara

Lvn- sorry to hear your going through a lot of stress at the mo. MW find it hard to find heart beat before 16 weeks. Once you find where baby is its easier but even now there are times I can't find mine and I'm 16 weeks Friday. Between 11-14 weeks I had to put Doppler down and behind pubic bone, only now from 14 weeks its higher up a inch or two above pubic bone. It's not just the area, slightly tilting the wand makes a difference too and being firm but not too firm it hurts, couple of times I pressed so hard I swear the baby pushed back I felt a kick.i often hear my own heart beat and after a while the baby's heart beat comes in.thinking of you but I'm sure all will be fine xx

Hey Kelly xxx

GIY amazing bump !!! My bump was the reason we announced, I know someone would see me and post on my wall x


----------



## JFG

Hi ladies
Just had a good catch up on whats been happening 

Bethnee - I can relate to not feeling pregnant i've had no symptoms other than tiredness/headaches (i know lucky me) all the way along and if it wasn't for the scans and me starting to show i wouldn't believe it!

Dollybird - I too have caved and brought a little something just can't help myself and my mom is so excited i have to keep her held back but its no use she goes and buys stuff anyway lol.

GIY - Lovely bump :happydance: Mine seems to have really popped out this week and I feel huge already of course it could be due to the the fact i am constantly eating!

Srrhc - Oh i have been a nightmare with my moods :wacko: poor DH

LVn - Good luck and I hope all is ok and your Dr can put your mind at rest and try not to worry about not finding HB yet as like the other ladies have said there are so many reasons why you might not catch it especially if baby is moving a lot.


----------



## flapjack10

Have you guys seen this? It's so lovely!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDD7Ohs5tAk


----------



## A1983

Gorgeous!! Set me off crying yet again! Hormones ;-)


----------



## flapjack10

Haha! I bawled my eyes out when I first saw it!

xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

Yes I put the doppleraway!! I do not want to see it for a while!!lol I'm not gonna worry about anything till I go to my appointment this afternoon. Ill check in after. I hare afernoon appointments! !! Waiting all day.:(


----------



## ladykara

I was at work and watched that and now sat at my desk crying... In front of my colleague ..x


----------



## srrhc

YES flapjack! I absolutely love that video! Can you even imagine being the mother. Beautiful.

Lvn I am looking forward to your update. It will all be great. I am glad you put the doppler away since it was causing worry. Sending lots of hugs! I know afternoon appointments can be a drag when you are just sitting and waiting.


----------



## mackjess

I can't wait til LVN gets back for an awesome update. Fingers crossed. :hugs:

AFM - WHEN does your brain come back??? OMG. I was so happy today because I actually slept last night (I haven't slept well since Nov 3rd and doc says elevated hormones can cause that) so I thought I'd have a good, productive day. So far it's been OK, but it's hard to say how productive I'd be since it's my bosses birthday and we've brought in breakfast and lunch and it's been very laid back. 

So I went for my chiropractor appt on my break, which is practically across the street. First off, I pulled up to the wrong building. (In my defense there is a row of identical buildings with the same parking lot layout). I thought it was odd when I was parking that the few visitor only signs were missing, but it snowed and sometimes when parking lots get plowed signs get lost. Then I walked and things seemed strange, around the corner and saw a totally different list of names and realized I was in the wrong building. UGH.

Drove to the next building, alas visitor parking, walked in, sat and waited. His room was dark but I was about 5 minutes early still and I figured he was getting back from lunch any second. Goofed around on my phone, noticed now he's about 10 minutes late, looked at my calendar, and my appointment is tomorrow!!! I slinked back out before the other chiro saw me waiting as he was in his room with a patient. LOL


----------



## girlinyork

Happy 12 weeks Jess :happydance:


----------



## srrhc

Oh mackjess I just laughed. I think it just gets worse haha! The other day I sent a text and then put the phone up to my ear waiting for it ring. Then DH walked in and I said my phone isnt working haha! 

My other prego friend said she went to work one day without her bra and then a few weeks later she got in the shower with her bra on! Haha!


----------



## girlinyork

I picked up a book to read in the shower a few weeks back :doh:


----------



## A1983

Ha ha love it ladies!!

V. quick update-had my scan today, perfect  and moved me forwards to 12+2! I'm in LOVE xx Congrats on all your scans ladies x


----------



## srrhc

Congrats a1983


----------



## LVnMommy

Ok baby is looking good measuring 12 week 5 days, my cervix is open though:/ he said 1-2 centimeters so pelvic rest for 2 weeks and come back and we will decide if a cerclage is needed. He wants to check heartbeat via US every appointment.


----------



## LVnMommy

Oh and I.wish I could add pics but my son spilled water All over my laptop and killed it! Oh and thank you ladies so.much for he support!!!! Best thread EVER!


----------



## girlinyork

So happy that baby is okay. I really hope the bed rest helps :hugs: keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## srrhc

Lvn great news! I am so happy baby is okay!


----------



## mackjess

lvn, I just did a happy dance for you. be sure you behave and get lots of rest and stay off your feet as much as you can!


----------



## BeautifulD

brilliant news lvn :hugs: xxx


----------



## flapjack10

ladykara said:


> I was at work and watched that and now sat at my desk crying... In front of my colleague ..x

Sorry! It's good crying though!:blush:



mackjess said:


> AFM - WHEN does your brain come back???

:rofl: Never I think! You're not the only one though hun!



girlinyork said:


> I picked up a book to read in the shower a few weeks back :doh:

:rofl:



A1983 said:


> V. quick update-had my scan today, perfect  and moved me forwards to 12+2! I'm in LOVE xx Congrats on all your scans ladies x

:cloud9: Congrats hun!

CONGRATS Lvn! So happy baby is good! :happydance:


----------



## Dollybird

So glad everything good with your little bean lvn, there's a thread in the gestational complications bit about clerage the women there can maybe give u advice on it? 
A1983 congrats on your scan! Got mine tomorrow.. Excited but nervous!
Loving te baby brain stories ladies! They made me chuckle.
Glad you're all doing well xxx


----------



## mackjess

mine is tomorrow too dolly. in the afternoon! ugh. I usually schedule my us for first thing in the mornings so I won't stress about it, but its the specialist that does the nt scan. They called and told me what time it was and I didn't have much choice. heh. tomorrow is going to take forever!

I hope everyone has a lovely day and lvn's arse better be in bed! :)


----------



## bethneebabe

I'm so excited for everyone! I'm glad to hear the good news about your little one LVN. I can't wait to hear about everyone's scans today. Keep us posted!!


----------



## monro84

Lvn such great news.:happydance:. So was the cramping your cervix opening up b/c I have had some af type cramps but I thought that was normal. I got an appt tomorrow for pap, GD testing, Prenatel blood work, and and US so I guess they will ck me tomorrow. :shrug: I forgot were you spotting any. I have not been so I was just wondering if sometimes it means your cervix is opening. :shrug:


----------



## LVnMommy

Monro yes I was spotting some for 2 days, mostly after BD. when I had my second.baby they dr told.me.I.may have this problem on the future, and to make sure .I.tell my next OB because I was dilated to a 3 at 30 weeks but luckily I stayed a 3 till 36. My doctor has.high hopes that cerclage won't be nessacary but, wants to be cautious! Baby was looking very well though and that's what warms my heart!! I feel like.I can finally enjoy pregnancy now, I do have to continue the progesterone for 3 more weeks!! And continue the blood.pressure meds. Those are the worst!! If.not for taking all these meds I think.I would feel good.


----------



## monro84

I am kinda worried about IC also b/c. i have read that if you have some kind of mullerian anomoly then your higher risk for it, a c section and preterm labor. But not sure if that is the case once you get it fixed. I had a partial septate uterus that I got resected in Dec 2011.


----------



## flapjack10

GL with your scans tomorrow girls! Pics please! :)

xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

Oh, and he said put the Doppler away for 2 weeks !!!!!!


----------



## JFG

Congrats on your scan a1983 :happydance:

Thats great news Lvn, so happy baby is doing well :happydance: hope after your 2 weeks bedrest all looks good.

haha loving the baby brain stories, i've had a few :dohh: moments but only little ones so far lol!

Good luck on your scans tomorrow ladies shall look forward to the updates


----------



## LVnMommy

Baby
 



Attached Files:







58258_292711224164967_492925244_n.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 12


----------



## girlinyork

looking face on like mine does :) so cute

I've been feeling movement and its lovely. At first it was like bubbles but now it's like butterflies and popcorn. I usually get it in the evening but I was woken up to gentle popcorn movements of baby wriggling :)


----------



## ladykara

Lvn- fab scan photo, so happy things seem ok xx


I have my consultant meeting today, going to tell him I don't think him seeing me is needed and see if I can get taken off. I got two letters yesterday, one was my 20 week scan 12 of feb and the other was to say I'm in low risk for my NT results 1- 30k. 

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## LVnMommy

LadyK where is your ticker!!!!! You need on asap:)


----------



## Dollybird

Lovely pic lvn! 
Well my Scan was fab ladies!! I'm actually further on than I thought- 12+2. Baby measured 57mm. Little bubs waved at us and everything it was amazing! Pics to follow! Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Yay on the low risk NT Kara :D

The baby made me eat all the nachos in the house :( oops


----------



## monro84

lvn--I love the scan pic looks great. I am still confused though. Can you start to dilate with out your cervix shortening or what it short also.:shrug:.

GIY--thats so cool your feeling movements I can't wait till I do. 

ladyk--great news on NT results. 

Dolly--Awsome news aobut being moved up hope I will but doubt it. 

AFM--been cramping off and on I am now thinking constipation b/c of the zorfran but this is only the 2nd day I hve not gone which is not uncommon for me when I am not pregnant but since I became pregnant I have gone almost every day until now. :shrug: Got my scan at 3:30 today and GD test at 3:happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

Yay dolly, what is your new edd? X


----------



## Dollybird

23rd July! It's the day after my hubby's bday which is an amazing coincidence! Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Also my sister's birthday. I'll try to remember to update your ticker later but remind me if I forget x


----------



## mackjess

Dolly we have the same due date now!

So I guess I know what you were up to around Halloween! ;)


----------



## A1983

I was moved to 12+2 at my ultrasound on Tuesday too Dolly! Congratulations on the scan-yez upload those pics! X


----------



## Dollybird

Thankyou ladies!! Mackjess I'm desperate to know how you got on?!! Anyways here's my pic... Any gender guesses?? I think boy.. But who knows!xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh it's posted upside down!!! Argh dunno how that happened! Xxx


----------



## monro84

Um... back from dr appt. Found out it was yesterday:blush::dohh:. I did the drinking sprite 1 hr before appt and in 15 min time frame too. Got nothing done today rescheduled for Mon at 10:30 I know I will be sick in that time frame b/c not suppose to eat anything before appt.


----------



## mackjess

My appt went great. The babe was a wriggly worm, they even moved me to a different u/s and had trouble getting the neck measured. He must have done it 10 times and measured everywhere from 1.92 to 2.3. He took 2.0 as the measurement, bc the larger ones had a fuzzy pic from the movement. 

Signed up for a new chromosomal test for abnormalities where they can get the baby's DNA from your blood samples. I'll get the results back next week, and they are also checking the blood for the Y chormosone, SO I'LL KNOW NEXT WEEK IF IT'S A BOY OR A GIRL!!!

I only got one pic to take home, again because of my wiggly baby. hehe, I'll post it in a bit. Think I'm going to go lay down and then finish up my work this evening. Tired from all the worrying from my test. I swear, I never expect to see/hear anything. This is the 3rd appt where I got to see or hear the heartbeat and each time it seems like a too good too be true miracle and I just can't believe it.


----------



## amjon

Looks like we're team double blue! DH is excited, but I'm a bit disappointed as I wanted at least one to be a girl (b/g would be the best). She wasn't 100% sure though because she didn't get a good view, but was pretty sure there was too much there. Both babies looked great though and were measuring BIG. (One had a head measuring 15W1d!.) She said they're above normal for now, but thinks they'll fall into normal as the range widens. She thinks they are just genetically prone to be big and my GD doesn't have anything to do with their size yet.
 



Attached Files:







Twins14weeks.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 5









TwinsA14weeksBOY1.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5









TwinB14weeksface.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## girlinyork

They are two beautiful little (probably) boys amjon. You'll have an amazing time with two little men :)

Jess that's so awesome you'll know what team you're on next week!


----------



## A1983

Ha ha Dolly im tryinh to turn my phone to get a good look but obviously picture if baby moves too! But...if I can see properly it looks like a girl going by the nub theory! It's forked and parallel to spine  do you have a gender pref? At my private scan she pooh poohed the nub so didn't actually see it and plus was so amazed just watching him/her  but at my nhs one next week I'll try and get a nub piccy!

Congratulations on all your lovely scans ladies


----------



## ladykara

Yay congrats to all the good scan appointments.... X

Amjon- congrats on two blue bundles... X

Jess look forward to which flavour your having x

I had consultation appointment and I got another scan !! Wasn't expecting that, and baby had legs crossed so could check sex. My morning sickness seems to be returning booooooo....also got 20 week scan appointment 12th feb hope baby will let us look to see what flavour I'm having... Although I know its a boy, it has to be !!!! X


----------



## mackjess

Here is my scan pic, the baby was actually face down so I'm posting it upside down.
 



Attached Files:







20130110_184742.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Dollybird

Girl I think mackjess.. Defo! Xxx


----------



## kelly4

Hi ladies, I love all the scan photos and I am pleased everyone is doing well. I have reached 12 weeks today, which is another mile stone for me, I have my scan Tuesday so I am looking forward to posting a picture then, how is everyone feeling, I am not sick, just constantly feel it and extremely constipated (not nice I know), does anyone have any remedies that I can try as think my big belly is down to that. I think after tuesdauy I can relax and start enjoying this pregnancy.:happydance:


----------



## A1983

Kelly...I found an upcoming scan cured my constipation! ;-)


----------



## BeautifulD

Lovely scan pics ladies :D beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## mackjess

kelly, coffee helps me. I drink a very small cup of half caffeine and it does the trick. decaffeinated might work to.


----------



## Lumen000

A1983 said:


> Kelly...I found an upcoming scan cured my constipation! ;-)

hahahahaha!!

Well ladies scan pics are looking FAB!! I just got my letter in for my 20 week scan and its on valentines day! Time is flying in !x


----------



## monro84

Have not taken a Zorfran since 7 yestrday evening and don't feel nauseas for the first time 12 wks tomorrow. 

However I was going to ask about consapation too because the zorfran has done it pretty bad but the nurse called back and told me to take milk of magnesia (sp) to start it off and then take surfak 1 to 2 a day if it gets too loose go back to 1 but surfak is stool softener.


----------



## flapjack10

Wow! Look at all these lovely scans! Congrats ladies!

Got my nt results and we're low risk, but it didn't give a number - ah well!

Had a few headaches the last few days and also feel some sharp pains (but they don't hurt) in my bits. Anyone else had this feeling? 

xxx


----------



## mackjess

Monroe- Glad you are feeling better and hope that continues now that you are off Zofran.

FJ - I occasionally have the same twinges/sharp pain feelings. I remembered my best friend complaining about them with her last pregnancy so I haven't worried about it too much. It seems to happen at odd times, and goes away fast. It feels more weird than painful.


----------



## flapjack10

Phew! That's good to know! Thanks mackjess!

xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

I caught babies HB on the doppler! !! It was just for about5) 5 seconds and he/she moved it didn't even register BPM. But there's not mistaking that gallop sound!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

OH! are we going to move to second trimester. Soon:)


----------



## mackjess

LVN! You were supposed to put that away for two weeks. Not that I could do that myself! Ha :haha:

I'm glad you found it, and I'm glad it moved so maybe you won't be so nervous if it's hard to find again. I couldn't believe how MUCH my baby could actually move around in the scan yesterday. They have plenty of room and he was a mad little swimmer.


----------



## srrhc

Oh wow so much going on in here. Lots of great scans and pictures! I love it. I am behind because I had two days in a row of working and then going to traing for about 14-15 hour days. So happy everyone is doing well and babies are growing and we are starting to find out genders!!!


----------



## LVnMommy

I know!!! This thread has been crazy good luck:) all of us are moving on to second tri!! So exciting:) and my MS is getting SO much better


----------



## mackjess

DH and I talked about it, and decided that we will do a Gender Reveal Party. We should get the test results back Thursday or Friday, and are doing the party the Sunday after. I'm going to give the phone to someone else when they call with the results to have them get the gender, then they are going to text it to my sister in law from my phone, and delete the text. LOL. She is a pastry chef and is making us a cake to cut into so we won't know until the day of the party. :thumbup:

We are just going to a local pizza/pub place that has a game room with tables that you can reserve in the back. That way the kids will be able to play, and everyone can just order their own pizza/beer at the counter when they come in. I'll probably have the cake and maybe a chalkboard with people to vote but I'm going to keep it very low key and casual, and best of all EASY. I won't have to clean my house or decorate or give the dog a bath. :haha:


----------



## ladykara

Jess that's a fab idea !!! Ill be waiting for the results too !!! Don't forget to tell us x

Lvn- new you would use the Doppler so pleased you got the heart beat, will be easier from now on x

Flapjack- yay !! Really pleased about the low result, its such a heat feeling x

My sickness ip was even worse today, I ended Up being sick at work.. I just want to cry, I was starting to enjoy this pregnancy

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## mackjess

I'm so sorry LK. I feel for you, I was barely sick at all so I cannot imagine how it'd be as an ongoing thing. Hope it continues to fade for you.


----------



## BeautifulD

I get them too fj.... pain almost feels like it's in my cervix xx


----------



## Dollybird

Ooh I get those too! I read it to do with the mucus plug as its still forming. 
Aw ladies I'm such a geek. Got my scan pic as my screen saver on my phone and every two seconds I'm gazing at it. How is it possible to love something so much that you've not even met yet?? I don't know how I'm gonna get through the next few months I'm just so excited! Xxx


----------



## JFG

Congrats on your scans ladies! The babies all look beautiful, can't wait for our next one now 5 weeks and counting! x


----------



## mackjess

dolly that is so sweet. I think it's getting more real for dh too as he kissed me and my tummy good night. it was so cute.


----------



## flapjack10

Jess that's a fab idea! 

LK hope you feel better! :( sending love xxx

Dolly - you're not a geek! That's lovely.

xxx


----------



## bethneebabe

It looks like everyone is soaring into the second trimester! I am so glad that our little ones are doing so well. Also, I love all of the ultrasound pics. My next one isn't for another 6 weeks so I love seeing everyone's scans.

I feel like I can't 100% enjoy my pregnancy because we are trying to buy a house too. I am so indecisive and worried about making the wrong decision that me and DH aren't sure what to do. Ugh! But I am starting to fell a few flutters and I'm hoping its the baby moving. Can't wait until I really feel movement :)


----------



## flapjack10

We hope to buy a house too Beth. Really want to get somewhere before I go on maternity, but we'll see. It's such a huge chunk of money! Eek stress!

xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

I am definatley feeling baby flutters! Its just every now and then:) but I love it! I guess the 5 th pregnancy you do feel it sooner I was 16 weeks with my son and 15 with daughter when I felt it now 13 with this baby!! Oh I just cannot wait till Feb 1st!!!!!! I want to know gender so so so bad!! I feel like I cannot properly Bond with baby till I know?? When do you think you ladies will buy maternity clothes? Il thinking next month I will buy a pair of jeans or two.


----------



## flapjack10

I'm going out today to get some leggings as ladies on here have said that they are more comfy than jeans etc. never been a leggings kinda gal so we'll see! I might get a bump band and look at the jeans, but they seem so massive at the moment!

xxx


----------



## A1983

Im living in leggings! Some of my jeggings I've had to cut part of the waist band off ha and if I wear work trousers or jeans I use a black boob tube as a bella band-brilliant! My mum has also made me one out of.. silk and lace...:-/ will have to smile politely and hope I don't look like a floozy ;-) x


----------



## flapjack10

Haha I'm sure you'll look fab A1983!

xxx


----------



## kelly4

Hi ladies, I have decided to wait to my scan tuesday and then buy some bits as belly does not fit in my jeans anymore, I am living in leggings and jogging bottoms but would like some smarter bits, I found a lovely baby grow that has born in 2013 on it, its white so I am thinking I will buy just that thing after my scan to celebrate. Hope everyone is feeling well.


----------



## Dollybird

I can't wait to feel bubs move. It must be so reassuring. As for jeans- well i don't fit into any of mine comfortably anymore I'm so bloated.. And I can't bear anything tight round my tum. I bought 2 pairs of mat jeans already and I love them.. Still a bit big but so comfy. Can't wait till the summer I have loads of floaty dresses etc. finding leggings just too cold just now. 
Huge baby brain moment for me. When to loo the other night and sat on it without taking down my pants.. How bad is that. Lucky I noticed before I commenced piddling or I'd really have a red face! Haha xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Oh no Dolly! :haha: 

Have you guys started thinking about baby furniture etc? It's quite overwhelming!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

We have had a wee look- well my hubby has. He getting quite carried away with it all bless him. Gonna let him choose the stuff (although of course ill need to give the seal of approval). My MIL is buying our cot and bedding, she told us just to pick what we like which is nice. Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

My in-laws are buying our cot too - very lucky. I've been looking online on mamas and papas, mothercare, Argos. John Lewis - I kind of want to get something while it's on sale, but it feels really early still!

xxx


----------



## mackjess

I've been ok on most of my jeans and pants. Not my skinny jeans or anything, but if they had any stretch or were one of my looser cuts they are still pretty comfy.

My problem is shirts, so I had to go buy those already. My bbs are huuuge, when I brush my teeth it jiggles all the way to my neck. I look like dolly parton, ridiculous! lol. 

I'm kinda upset because I've already gained about 14 lbs, but I'm not eating like a pig and I'm not getting big all over so oh well. My doc only wanted me to gain 11-25.

I'm getting a crib hand me down from my sister. It's beautiful and already comes with some teeth marks from my niece. cute. And I have a dresser my grandpa made almost the same color so I'm using that. I don't think I'm going to buy a changing table. so all we need is a rocker or glider.


----------



## LVnMommy

Fortunately. After 2 babies I have all the furniture but my DH is INSISTING on buying a new crib!!! He says this is our last and wants to go all out.... ok! Ill let him do that:) I have a changing table& glider will just need a swing bouncer and boppy pillow!!! So exciting buying baby things


----------



## amjon

LVnMommy said:


> I am definatley feeling baby flutters! Its just every now and then:) but I love it! I guess the 5 th pregnancy you do feel it sooner I was 16 weeks with my son and 15 with daughter when I felt it now 13 with this baby!! Oh I just cannot wait till Feb 1st!!!!!! I want to know gender so so so bad!! I feel like I cannot properly Bond with baby till I know?? When do you think you ladies will buy maternity clothes? Il thinking next month I will buy a pair of jeans or two.

I've been in maternity nearly a month. I was measuring 20 weeks last week.


----------



## srrhc

I took am wearing maternity and the Bella band but with some pants the Bella band is still uncomfortable. I need to get some more this week. 

Mackjess try not to stress over weight especially if it is all belly. I had gained four but started getting nauseated again and lost all 4. Hoping it starts coming back and staying with a normal gain but my mom said she didn't gain until last two months so.... Everyone is different too. As long as you feel good and baby feels good then that is all that matters. I bet you are adorable! 

So excited for those of you feeling movement. That has to be the best part of pregnancy.


----------



## ladykara

Anyone else laying in bed at bed time and spend ages trying to feel movements ?? 

I have put on 5lbs in the last 2 weeks !!! But still not as much weight as my other pregnancies xx


----------



## Dollybird

I do that lady k and its daft really cause I'm only 12+6 but sometimes I'm sure I feel a flutter.. Prob just gas though! Lol. 
Question ladies.. Does anyone still get cramping from time to time? Not painful just uncomfortable. I get them on and off and had them this morning. Dunno if I should be worried or if its normal xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I sit get them hun :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Thankyou. It's reassuring knowing I'm not alone!.xxx


----------



## srrhc

Totally normal. Everything moving and stretching in there for baby!


----------



## LVnMommy

So Thursday when I went to pick up progesterone script, my office forgot to send it ! And they are closed Friday and weekend so this will.be my 5th day without it! I called and they took my number.. well I guess we will see :/


----------



## mackjess

LVN - your office sounds about as bad as mine for getting stuff called in. I started calling my Pharm and having them contact the OB if it was a refill!

Lady K - I wasn't doing that til I saw how crazy the little bugger was in there, feet flying and arms waving like a madman, on my scan last Thursday! LOL. So far I haven't felt a thing tho.

Dolly - My twinges seem to be more in the lower nether regions, but that has been slowing down quite a bit. I did have a cramp really bad the other day but I think it was just gas. :blush:


----------



## monro84

12 wks 2 days but was measuring 12 wks 4 days. Heart rate 160 baby was not too active. jumped once and Opened its mouth 3 times playing with its hand I think. :cloud9: 

GD was normal, for some reason did not have a pap did not question it either. :winkwink: Go back in 4 wks to measure cervix since even though I do not have a septate anymore I am still high risk for shortening of cervix b/c of being born with a mullerian anomily. They said that at 16 wks they might be able to tell but it would still be iffy. So probable won't be able to find out till 18 to 20 wks thats if baby cooperates. :winkwink:

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8215/8381572498_3656fb972e_z.jpg
12 wks 2 days heart rate 160 by monro15, on Flickr

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8327/8381571040_b829eb6a88_z.jpg
12 wks 2 days heart rate 160 by monro15, on Flickr

This one is of the head and a hand is above the head. :cloud9:
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8044/8381569420_2bcc1aebd4_z.jpg
12 wks 2 days heart rate 160 by monro15, on Flickr


----------



## monro84

Any guesses? A girl n a FB group I am in guessed Girl and I don't think she has been wrong yet. :winkwink:


----------



## A1983

Monroe that is a little girl! Great nub shot! Congratulations, beautiful baby


----------



## monro84

Yay!!! Oh I hope so DH would flip though b/c he said God would not do that to him or his daughter at least before he had a son to look after her lol. I know though that she would have him wrapped around her finger if it is but he is conviced that they can only produce boys on his side lol. :haha:


----------



## A1983

I think that is a man thing Monroe ;-) my oh's the same re the boy looking after the girl ha ha...but there is no knowing~I could have all girls!!


----------



## amjon

Cute scan picture. It's so cute when they do things with their hands so early. They told us the gender at 14 weeks (but not 100% yet, so we'll see at 16 weeks what they say). By 16 they should be able to tell for sure.


----------



## mackjess

My DH has his heart set on a boy, and I have just totally felt like it's a girl. I hope it is a boy so I have that out of the way, because I know we will have to keep trying until we get a boy! Either way I don't really have a preference and I know DH will totally come around to a girl.

CAN NOT wait until Sunday til we find out.


----------



## ladykara

Fab scan monro !!! I'm guessing girl x

I really want one of each so what ever I have I'll be over the moon but also be upset for the sex I didn't have, as hubby says no more : ( x


----------



## bethneebabe

Great scan pics Monroe!! Sounds like you have an active baby in there! For the ladies who mentioned flutters--I'm starting to feel them now too at 14 weeks.

I still have no real bump, just bloating. My mom said she didn't start showing until 20+ weeks :wacko:. Anyone else?


----------



## Dollybird

Lovely pic monro! Glad your scan went well. Beth I'm just bloat too.. No proper baby bump as yet although the bloat is deceptive! Xxx


----------



## srrhc

monro I love your scan pics! Adorable :)


----------



## LVnMommy

Bethe- no.bump here either! I just feel so chunky!!! I was.complaining lastnight to DH and my 5 year says mom!! Your NOT fat there's a baby in there!!!! I said awwwwww did you teach him that ?? Lol nope all on his own. Someone deserves anew toy:) Feb. 1st cannot come fast enough. I seriously want to know NOW. I feel like its a girl.now, when I look at my US pic all I can feel is GIRL which me And DH completely want a BOY!


----------



## monro84

Awe thanks eveyone. 

I actually felt like it was a boy at first. But now seeing the US I really feel like its a girl. My dh was like no way thats a girl he is kicked back with his hands behind his head just relaxing. lol. I think he might be disappointed but if it is a boy I would love it b/c dh is so sweet and cute with his nephews. He likes to rough house with them a bit lol. The only thing is he is determined on a Jr which I do not like the idea at all. I like his name but I really don't what 3 names in the family his cousins boy has his first name also. :dohh:

I think I am getting a bump it really has not gone down much even after I declogged lol:blush:


----------



## flapjack10

Dollybird said:


> Question ladies.. Does anyone still get cramping from time to time? Not painful just uncomfortable. I get them on and off and had them this morning. Dunno if I should be worried or if its normal xxx

Yes, yes, yes! I did at 12/13/14 weeks deffo!


Monro! Fab baby pic! I'm rubbish at guessing though so I'll guess at the next scan pic at 20 weeks.

Hope all you girls are well! I'm 16 weeks today :shock: Who would have thunk it?

xxx


----------



## srrhc

Happy 16 weeks flapjack!!!


----------



## kelly4

Hi ladies, I had my scan yesterday and baby is perfect, they lady was scanning in one place for ages and me and hubby were looking at each other a bit concerned, but eventually she said it just wouldnt keep still, would not stop moving around with its hands behind its head. I also got put forward a few days so exactly 13 weeks today. One more week and second trimester here we go, still cant believe I have this little person growing inside. I hope everyone is doing well and we can enjoy being pregnant now.:happydance:


----------



## A1983

I just love it when you get moved forward!! It's like them saying 'you're growing him well and you're now a step closer to second trimester'! Congratulations Kelly!! That pause is scary though whilst waiting for the sonographer to say all is ok...may only be a few seconds but im analysing their face in a state of panic! 

We are all doing amazingly well


----------



## srrhc

Congrats Kelly! How cute that the hands kept moving even behind head! So sweet!


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats Kelly! :dance:

I had my Midwife appointment today and got to hear my little one's heart beat :cloud9:.

The Midwife warned me the doppler might not even pick it up, or sometimes it takes ages to find it, but she barelt touched it to my belly and it was so loud! She even seemed a bit shocked!
It was 148 - if that means anything?
Yay!

xxx


----------



## monro84

Flap--well at the 20 wk scan I should know lol but I will let yall guess anyways:winkwink:. Yay!! congrats on 16 wks when will you have a next scan and find out? 

Kelly--So great to hear. i know I was the same way even though I heard the heart beat that morning. I saw the baby on the screen (they have a big tv in front). and it was not moving so I started to get nevous and I said its not moving much but then the baby jumped right after I said it I wish I was able to record it but they would not let you do that or even take pic for some reason. They said I was measuring 12 wks 4 days when I was 12 wks 2 days but they said to keep due date same. 

AFM--My doppler is messing up like I can only get 5 min of use out of it before it goes staticy. Changed the batteries and checked plug so I emailed the company and they said that I could send it back to get it fixed. I told them I cannot go a day with out it b/c it brings me piece of mind so they said I could buy another one and then when I get it send the other back and get a refund. I said Ok I can do that. 

I also started getting hip pain last night in my left hip joint so could not get comfortable I still have it today to but unless i am walking its a dull ach.


----------



## merristems

:Hi ladies just checking in on you all, and i have a question..... have any of you experienced belly button pain? I have this random pulling feeling inside mine, not always but especially late in day. My hips hurt too Monro, the back of them near bottom :blush:


----------



## ladykara

Yay to 16 weeks flapjack x

Monro- I wouldn't be without my Doppler either, I had a few static days and it seems to have gone now x

Merris - I did suffer all types of pain with my first, but nothing much with this one, might be all the stretching and moving x


----------



## mackjess

Well tomorrow I should get the results from my screening for downs and the gender results. I hope so anyway since I have the gender reveal party planned for Sunday. 

I made this board for people to vote on, and in the process of cutting out shamrocks to put in vases.
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-12 22.18.08.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 8









2013-01-12 22.17.32.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Scorpio23

mackjess: thats sooo cute ^.^ All the best for tomorrows results


----------



## BeautifulD

That is super cute mackjess <3 

How are we all ladies? are we all pretty much busting into the second trimester now? 

Afm... I'm good. I was really rough over the weekend with headaches and some rogue rash! but I'm ok now. 16 weeks I'm supposed to come off my progesterone and I'm slightly nervous about stopping cold turkey so this week I've only been doing it every other day. Funnily enough my headaches seem to have lessened. Not sure if it's coincidence or what!

I hope you're all good and those pregnancy hormones aren't beating you up too much :haha: 

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

As mackjess that's lovely!!! Hope today all goes well- let us know how u get on! 
Kelly congrats on your scan. 
Flapjack 148 sounds fab! I've not managed to ind my LO on my Doppler yet, but I got an angelsounds one and I don't think they're very good. Might invest in a new one. 
Meristems I've not had any belly button pain in particular bit loads of general aches and pains! 
Beautiful I've been getting headaches too for no reason. I think they can be related to progesterone as headaches can be a sign of high progesterone I'm sure. Your bubs should be fine web u stop the supps as your placenta should be making all the progesterone by now so try not to worry, but I think cutting down gradually is always wiser than going cold turkey.
Afm I'm on nightshifts just now- wat a struggle! Little bump doesn't like nightshifts at all! Someone suggested nibbling digestives to keep nausea at bay so gonna try that tonight. Had a pretty crampy night last night and lots of rlp (hubby kept making me laugh) but apparently (after google reading) this is normal week 13 as the uterus will be moving up out of the pelvis and into the abdominal cavity. Lots of growth this week.. How exciting! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Nope beautiful scrap that! Headaches are a sign of high estrogen which is common from week 12 onwards due to hormonal changes (placenta taking over me thinks) something like tht anyways! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

monro84 said:


> Flap--well at the 20 wk scan I should know lol but I will let yall guess anyways:winkwink:. Yay!! congrats on 16 wks when will you have a next scan and find out?

Thaaaanks! My scan is on 15th Feb - can't wait!

Mackjess - So cute!

Hope everyone is feeling better! I've had headaches too.

Headache Club! :flower:

xxx


----------



## ladykara

Jess- what a fab idea !! Will you pst the results people guessed ??? Can't wait !!! Xx

Interesting about the headaches, after my 3 days headache marathon I was dreading having more... I remember walking around work with this head strips on, many times I went home with them still attached to my head. !!! 

I'm 17 weeks tomorrow, still no major kicks but I do feel slight movements, I felt the first kick from Paige by now.....xx


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Heyy Ladies! I figured I'd better join you ;) I miscarried my little Nova in July and npw I'm due July 24! My first daughter's birthday is July 26 :) I'm a triple threat to the month of July apparently lol! :)


----------



## srrhc

merristems said:


> :Hi ladies just checking in on you all, and i have a question..... have any of you experienced belly button pain? I have this random pulling feeling inside mine, not always but especially late in day. My hips hurt too Monro, the back of them near bottom :blush:

I have felt lots of stretching and pulling. Especially this week. Much be growing. Also my back has been hurting more too. I have back pain prior to pregnancy so I expected it to get worse. Guess that time has come. I am going to try some stretches out soon and see if I get any relief :) How are you sleeping at night. Sometimes that can play a role in lower back and hip pain. 



mackjess said:


> Well tomorrow I should get the results from my screening for downs and the gender results. I hope so anyway since I have the gender reveal party planned for Sunday.
> 
> I made this board for people to vote on, and in the process of cutting out shamrocks to put in vases.

That is adorable! I am having my gender reveal party next Saturday. Your board is giving me an idea too!



ColorMeFamous said:


> Heyy Ladies! I figured I'd better join you ;) I miscarried my little Nova in July and npw I'm due July 24! My first daughter's birthday is July 26 :) I'm a triple threat to the month of July apparently lol! :)

Congrats! July is going to be a great month for us all...and June too :)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah! I'm so excited! I start my prenatal appointments in one week! Seems a little late to me but still absolutely ecstatic!


----------



## A1983

Hi CMF! I had a blighted o last July needing an op...and this gorgeous lo is due July also so I see it as quite symbolic and healing  x

As for stretching I find 2 things: I get a twingey pull for a couple of seconds always around the same place every 7-10 days that lasts for a few hours...growing?! And sometimes when im walking or standing for not even that long I feel very heavy and pinchy and it goes on sitting back down! 

Dolly I've got the sonoline b doppler with the digital display and only used it on Tuesday for the first time-ive put a thread up about distinguishing between the placenta and the babys heartbeat but now ive got it sussed! If your placenta is anterior it can make finding hb difficult, plus I only try with a half-full bladder. Hope this helps  x


----------



## mackjess

Well no results yet today, but my appointment was so late in the afternoon last Thursday that when they said it took a week for results I was hoping for them today but really thinking I wouldn't get them till Friday. I hope so or I'll have to postpone the party!

hi cmf! I remember when you got your bfp, good to see you again.

dolly, I hope you feel better tonight. poor dear!

bd, I stopped prog this week too. I took one a day vs two a day for 3 days. I feel a bit better energy wise and headaches aren't quite as constant. They never got bad, just a dull ache all day. sleeping a bit better, but still having the crazy dreams. I've read it can take up to 10 days for it to clear out of your blood so I'm hoping to feel better next week. I've literally been a zombie for two months so keepingup with work and life has not been going so well.

ladyk, I can't wait to feel my first fflutter!


----------



## BeautifulD

I hear ya! I've only been on one pessary 400mg a day and didn't think it effected me that much until the past few weeks. I'm wondering if maybe now the placenta has taken over the pessary on top is progesterone over drive!? meh who knows :shrug:

Work and generally staying awake has been an issue lol. There have been times where I could easily fall asleep standing up, total health and safety hazard! :haha: Totally worth every second though <3


----------



## mackjess

Ugh, now they are having a power issue at work where the main overhead lights shut off to conserve. PCs and small lights at our desks still work, but it's really dark. I'm outta here before I faceplant into my keyboard!!! Praying for good sleep and a productive Friday! TG my boss has been off this week. =/

Have a great night/morning ladies!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh wow! You guys have seen your dr's already?? I couldn't even make the appointment until I was 12 weeks along! I have my first one at 14 weeks 1 day! I thought thay was weird but it's a small town (60 000 people) and one maternity clinic so I guess it makes sense...

Are you ladies on progesterone because of reoccurring miscarriages? Sorry, I don't know much about that!


----------



## amjon

ColorMeFamous said:


> Oh wow! You guys have seen your dr's already?? I couldn't even make the appointment until I was 12 weeks along! I have my first one at 14 weeks 1 day! I thought thay was weird but it's a small town (60 000 people) and one maternity clinic so I guess it makes sense...
> 
> Are you ladies on progesterone because of reoccurring miscarriages? Sorry, I don't know much about that!

I've seen the doctor MANY, MANY times. I went first before 4 weeks, then 6, 8, 10, 12, 14, and again next week at 16. That's late to first see them. I was put on Progesterone because of 2 MC in a row (after my stillborn), but stopped it around 14 weeks.


----------



## girlinyork

Sorry if I've missed anything. I'll catch up tomorrow if I keep my eyes open. I've been hit with dreadful fatigue (worse than what I had in first tri) and my BP is so low I keep fainting. Seen the doctor for the fainting and a psych for the fatigue because it's related to my cousin dying. I'll update soon x


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Yeah I figured they would see me sooner because of my miscarriage but apparently not. 

Oh wow! That's really scary! Hopefully they figure it out! Good luck!


----------



## merristems

srrhc said:


> merristems said:
> 
> 
> :Hi ladies just checking in on you all, and i have a question..... have any of you experienced belly button pain? I have this random pulling feeling inside mine, not always but especially late in day. My hips hurt too Monro, the back of them near bottom :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have felt lots of stretching and pulling. Especially this week. Much be growing. Also my back has been hurting more too. I have back pain prior to pregnancy so I expected it to get worse. Guess that time has come. I am going to try some stretches out soon and see if I get any relief :) How are you sleeping at night. Sometimes that can play a role in lower back and hip pain.
> 
> I had back pain too before pregnancy, im a gardener i think it all the digging, i get sacrum issues. This is both sides and deep in joints, i really hope i dont get rlp. Let me know what excercises work if any, im thinking swimming will help me. Sleeping has always been painful, i just changed our mattress to firm one hoping that helps, also ive taken to putting pillow between knees while i sleep.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## flapjack10

ColorMeFamous said:


> Heyy Ladies! I figured I'd better join you ;) I miscarried my little Nova in July and npw I'm due July 24! My first daughter's birthday is July 26 :) I'm a triple threat to the month of July apparently lol! :)

Welcome! :howdy: Congrats! :happydance:



girlinyork said:


> Sorry if I've missed anything. I'll catch up tomorrow if I keep my eyes open. I've been hit with dreadful fatigue (worse than what I had in first tri) and my BP is so low I keep fainting. Seen the doctor for the fainting and a psych for the fatigue because it's related to my cousin dying. I'll update soon x

Oh dear hun, take care of yourself! My friend had low BP too. Get lots of rest :hugs:

LadyK - You're 17 weeks today! :shock: Where is the time going?

xxx


----------



## JFG

ladykara said:


> Anyone else laying in bed at bed time and spend ages trying to feel movements ??
> 
> I have put on 5lbs in the last 2 weeks !!! But still not as much weight as my other pregnancies xx

I do this Lady K! Haven't felt a thing yet :-( but as its my first think it will be a few weeks yet...can't wait x


----------



## JFG

monro84 said:


> Any guesses? A girl n a FB group I am in guessed Girl and I don't think she has been wrong yet. :winkwink:

Lovely pics Monro, i'm guessing girl too I know nothing about nub but just looks girly to me ! 

My dh is the same he wants a boy and its all boys on his side so be nice to have something different but i'm not too fussed as its our first.


----------



## JFG

Dollybird said:


> Nope beautiful scrap that! Headaches are a sign of high estrogen which is common from week 12 onwards due to hormonal changes (placenta taking over me thinks) something like tht anyways! Xxx

Thats interesting as I've been getting bad headaches in second tri, lasting a day or two thought it was just tiredness or dehydration! Seem to be better this week so fingers crossed! x


----------



## JFG

girlinyork said:


> Sorry if I've missed anything. I'll catch up tomorrow if I keep my eyes open. I've been hit with dreadful fatigue (worse than what I had in first tri) and my BP is so low I keep fainting. Seen the doctor for the fainting and a psych for the fatigue because it's related to my cousin dying. I'll update soon x

Sorry to hear you are struggling with fatigue/fainting/loss of your cousin, I know too well how the loss of a loved one can make you feel fatigued and down. Take care x


----------



## ladykara

Colour me- welcome and congrats, I recognise your photo from somewhere x

I got letter about the fact my urine results show I have a infection, I have had it for 12 weeks plus as that's the reason my urine has smelt bad. On medication now, had no other symptom. Xx


----------



## Dollybird

Ladies ladies ladies I'm so excited! Found bumps heartbeat on my Doppler tonight for first time! So happy!
Hope you are all well! Xxx


----------



## srrhc

Congrats dolly! So exciting!


----------



## BeautifulD

Brilliant news dolly, it's amazing isn't it? X


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh it was! Was amazed I found it so quickly! Xxx


----------



## A1983

Isn't it lovely Dolly! I planned on using mine once or twice a week but since having it (Tuesday) ive used it 4 times :-/ I just find it so reassuring but read baby doesn't like it? How often do you ladies use it? And do you find it sometimes takes a little longer than other times to find hb? Im sure my baby swims away as after a few seconds it quietens down until I find it again! So going to try really hard to stick to once or twice a week! Also once I start to feel baby ill rely on it less...I know this wont start til 16-18 weeks but am trying to feel for things but nothing yet! Officially second trimester today &#9829;


----------



## srrhc

Congrats A for 2nd trimester!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Aweee! That's so exciting!! How much is a doppler? I have a stethoscope but apparently you can only hear the heartbeat from 18 weeks and up!


----------



## BeautifulD

A.... I got mine at 7 weeks... used it every day, finally found it at 8+5 and I've been addicted since... I used it every day up until 12 weeks now I use it 2/3 times a week. And yeah even now I struggle to find the hb although it is much easier to find than it was :haha: 

I don't think the doppler usage will stop until I'm feeling proper kicks :blush:


----------



## Dollybird

My hubby has confiscated mine at my agreement as I don't wanna get obsessed with it and stress myself out- only gonna use it once a week. Hopefully once the kicks start ill no longer feel the need. Colormefamous the dopplers on ebay and amazon range from 25- 60 pounds. mine was fairly cheap as i bought it second hand xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Aw Congrats Dolly! Such a fab sound.

xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

I rarley use my doppler cause most the time I donot. Get the HB. So every now and again ill pull it out! I found my 2 year old laying on my bed with the lotion and doppler tying to find her baby. It was too cute


----------



## JFG

I too am a doppler addict :wacko: but find it so reasurring I just can't wait to feel the flutters/kicks hope i'm not waiting too long!


----------



## BeautifulD

Me too JFG I just cant help myself... I even gave the mw a helping hand with finding bubs today as she was struggling :smug:


----------



## ColorMeFamous

@LVmommy ohmigosh that is SOOOOO cute! Haha! XD


----------



## srrhc

LVnMommy said:


> I rarley use my doppler cause most the time I donot. Get the HB. So every now and again ill pull it out! I found my 2 year old laying on my bed with the lotion and doppler tying to find her baby. It was too cute

Hahaha! So sweet!


----------



## A1983

I have had to really work hard to distract myself from using it today! My oh also said he'd help by hiding it but I want it where I know it is incase I have any sneaky goes ;-) well im allowed tomorrow night...! Btw ive read my posts saying they only hear hb for a few seconds then baby moves. Can't wait to start feeling movement either


----------



## amjon

Hi ladies! I opted to not get a Doppler. My OB has had trouble finding even one baby and has pulled out the U/S for my visits with her, so I would not want to even try at home. They are beginning to kick more often now, so that is reassuring. I do get nervous when I don't feel them for awhile, but I'd say most of that is knowing that is the only thing that told me something was wrong with my daughter when she was dead. It's very had going through pregnancy again after a very late term loss as you are always nervous something is wrong. I am so thankful the MFM understood why I wanted to keep the bi-weekly appointments instead of changing it to monthly. I don't know what I'd do if I had to wait a month between. I feel better for at least a few days after our appointments knowing they've checked everything and they look great. I think it being twins is harder too because even when I feel a kick or movement I don't know BOTH babies are okay, if that makes sense.


----------



## flapjack10

Amjon - :hugs: that all makes sense. Keep going hun you're doing fab so far.

After having my MW appointment I can totally see why you guys love your dopplers, but it just ain't for me! Too stressful!

Guess what? I'm 17 weeks today. I really hope to start feeling some flutters soon! I had what I thought was a flutter at 15 weeks, but nothing since. I can't wait!
:D


----------



## JFG

Hi girls
Over the last few days i've been getting these crampy twinges low down just above my pubic bone...its not painful as such but its just there it comes and goes but i'm just wondering if this is normal or if I should be concerned?
I am seeing my midwife tomorrow so i will mention it to her then.
At my 12 week scan they said I had cysts on my ovaries - they weren't concerned but said they'd check they'd gone at my next scan so maybe its just the cysts shrinking/popping but it seems too high/central to be an ovary x


----------



## ladykara

Dolly - yay !! It's such a brilliant sound x

JFG- pains are very common, always mention to MW if your worried but with your uterus growing it will come with some sort of feeling, I had pain from my cyst with Paige x

I use my Doppler once a day while the bath is running, best thing I have ever brought, heart beat is so easy to find but I'm not obsessed as much as I thought I would.

Xx


----------



## BeautifulD

JFG I've had so many aches and pains! I'm currently straddled over a chair with back ache :( Lady is right it's just part and parcel of everything growing and stretching. 

Ugh... It's my angel skittle's due date today :( :( :(


----------



## LVnMommy

Ah! 10 days till gender scan!!!!! I cannot wait:) I want this week to fly by!


----------



## Dollybird

Yes I agree I get lots of aches and pains but there's so much growth going on just now I'm pretty sure it's normal. 
Beautiful is skittle your Angel baby? Such a sad time we you reach their due date, hope you are ok, and remember its ok to have a wee cry about it. In sure your little angel is up there happy as a clam watching over you and your little rainbow. 
Lvn how exciting!! Do you have any feelings on what it might be?
Flapjack happy 17 weeks!! Xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

At first I was completely sure it was a boy, then when I saw my US I have no doubt its a girl! I was really hoping for a boy, but healthy is what matters either way baby's name will be Maddix. Either Maddix Marie or Maddix Alexander. I have my OB appointment on the 29th but I'm sure he won't look at gender you know how doctors can be oh, its too early blah blah I'm like ummmm no its not you just don't want to! It's ok ill wait the two days and its worth the 65$ to find out and jot have a rushed appointment:) and get to have a good long look at my baby.


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah skittle is my most recent Angel.... Ugh due/loss dates are the worst!


----------



## flapjack10

JFG said:


> Hi girls
> Over the last few days i've been getting these crampy twinges low down just above my pubic bone...its not painful as such but its just there it comes and goes but i'm just wondering if this is normal or if I should be concerned?
> I am seeing my midwife tomorrow so i will mention it to her then.
> At my 12 week scan they said I had cysts on my ovaries - they weren't concerned but said they'd check they'd gone at my next scan so maybe its just the cysts shrinking/popping but it seems too high/central to be an ovary x

Yeah sounds like normal stretching to me. I have a cyst too. It was 3cm at my 6 week scan and at my 12 week they did say how long it was, but I was too transfixed with my baba on the screen that I didn't listen!



BeautifulD said:


> Yeah skittle is my most recent Angel.... Ugh due/loss dates are the worst!

:hugs:


----------



## LVnMommy

Looks like ill be buying some maternity stuff this weekend !! I found a great deal a lady nearby is selling her lightly used 8 jeans 4 shorts 2 skirts 4 capris and 25 maternity tops for 130$. She says she spent over 800$ on the lot! Seems like a good deal:)


----------



## kelly4

lvnmommy, that sounds like a good deal to me, I have bought myself a top and some jeans and that was nearly £50, I tried looking on ebay as dont really want to spend a fortune but have not seen anything yet. Going to pop out today and see if I can find some tops. Today I enter the second trimester, it seemed to go so slow but now looking back I feel as though time is going to fly by. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## srrhc

Aches are totally normal! All the growing going on! Yay!

Lvn yay for gender scan comig up! Mine is this Saturday! Hope baby shows the goods! 

Hope everyone is doing well. It sure sounds like it


----------



## Dollybird

I bought a few maternity bits and bobs in the sales.. Got some good bargains and I'm glad of them now cause a lot of clothes tight across my tummy and bbs! Summer will be fine though as I've loadsa floaty dresses and leggings and harem pants! Kelky i feel like second tri is gonna go a bit quicker too.. only 6 weeks till half way! xx


----------



## monro84

Hello all how is everyone? 

dolly--great to see you heard LO's hb on home doppler. I just received my new one in the mail so nice to be able to go a little longer then 5 min without static just need to send the old one back now. 

GIY--how are you hope your feeling better.:hugs:

jess--find out what your having? 

jfg--thank you. Thats my thinking also. It would not matter either way dh said he wants a boy first then a girl so her bro can look after her and dh won't go to jail when she starts dating lol. So I guess if it is a girl then we will start trying asap for a boy so they will only be a grade behind one another and he can still take care of her. :dohh:

colorme--welcome. That is a long time to see dr. especiall after 2nd tri mc. did you have any test to see what caused it. I am in the states but in a town of 30,000 and normally with no mc you see the dr b/w 8 and 12 wks. I have had 5 all in first tri but saw a specialist till 8 wks. Had an US at 4, 5, 6, 7, and 12 wks.

AFM--Had my first official craving for a few days now I did satify it yestarday it was birthday cake. I got a piece at walmart but it was the buttercream icing which is good but I wanted a corner piece with the heavy icing that we use to have on ours when we were little. But it lasted a short time b/c after supper which was mac and cheese, some kinda rice and deer tenderloin with creole butter injected in it, I took one more bite of the deer and realized I had lost my taste for it but still tried to swallow it. Big mistake. I gagged once then it hit me, I knew I was not going to keep it down. I went to the bathroom still struggling to keep it down and I felt my face get really hot and then I got sick, but was able to stop when I felt better so I at least did not have an empty stomach. ugh First time I have been sick in over a wk.


----------



## JFG

Thanks ladies, glad to know i'm not alone with my aches and pains, I saw my midwife today and all seems to be good she said the twinges/cramps were just ligaments stretching to accommodate growing uterus  yay grow baby grow! Also heard the heartbeat (I didn't tell her i'd been listening with my own doppler for weeks) it was nice to get confirmation that what i've been hearing is actually the baby though!

Beautiful - Arrh thinking of you hun I got my first + hpt for current pregnancy on my 1st baby's due date which made it extra special.

Flapjack - Mine were 3-4cm I hope they have disappeared by 20 weeks..although the sonographer and midwife didn't seem concerned at all they said it is common with taking Clomid.

Lvn - that is a good deal i'm already in maternity clothes I went and brought a few things after xmas as i had grown out of my clothes quite early on due to bloating and i've got a right bump on me lol.


----------



## girlinyork

Jfg keep an eye on the owwie. I've had bad pelvic pain and been waddling for a week. Turns out it is SPD. I forgive my LO though when he kicks and rolls for me and daddy :D


----------



## BeautifulD

hey ladies, 
16 weeks today... still can't believe*it! I took a bump pic (I'm massive) its on my journal if anyone wants a look. I can't upload it again, I darent go over my data on my phone again, it cost me a fortune last time :dohh: 

I'm feeling better after yesterday. I had another teary moment this morning. Dates are so tough!

Hope you're all good xx


----------



## kelly4

Hi ladies, I had a deadful day yesterday. I have been getting alot of pain in the pelvic area, the only way to describe it is like something is literally going to fall out of my privates. Walking puts so much pressure down there that its makes me need a wee. Its been going on for a few weeks and I had this feeling when I lost my baby last time,last time though I was walking everywhere, now I am trying to drive but even walking from my car to somewhere, its happening. I finally went to the GP, I had my urine tested, nothing, he wasn't my usual doctor just a local, he then proceeded to google second trimester miscarriage/losses while I sat there. As you can imagine I am in a bit of a state,he said that as I have had children before, it cant be an incompetent cervix.He said I should be ok, but if it persists, go back. I just could not believe it, I could have googled stuff myself. I rang the midwife straight after as I dont know how to feel and I am not due an appointment with her for a few weeks. She is lovely, she told me not to panic and asked what doctor it was, so maybe she will be reporting him. She is even popping round my house this afternoon to try and get to the bottom of the problem. It is worrying me no end, after the loss last year and getting over the dreaded 12 weeks, I was starting to feel good about this pregnancy, and now some insensitive doctor has put me back to square one. Sorry for the rant everyone, needed to get it out.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Okay... I have a question ladies! I'm 14 weeks and NOT SHOWING! Is this normal? Is baby okay? I have my first appointment tomorrow at 9:30 so I guess I'll find out then but my friend has me super freaked out that I may have miscarried. Thank in advance! 

Good luck to you ladies having your gender scans! We should definitely have a tally going here ;)


----------



## BeautifulD

CMF, I think it can be perfectly normal not to show at 14 weeks.Try and remember that not every pregnancy is the same :hugs: I'm VERY surprised you haven't been seen yet though. Even a lady that hasn't had losses should see someone by at least 12 weeks! 
I would push to see someone xx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh Kelly that is awful :-( so sorry you've had To go through that. I must say, although some GP's are brilliant, many are "jack of all trades master of none" which means sometimes they dont quite get wats going on, or miss things. But again i must say not all gps like that.. some are amazing. At least your midwife is sensible. I always make my midwife my first port of call. Hope you get to the bottom of it and its nothing too serious.
Colormefamous try not to worry. Lots of girls aren't showing yet, I'm sure your bubs is fine. Good luck with your appointment today xxx


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks ladies! I'm surprised I haven't either! There's ONE maternity clinic in my city of 60,000 people lol. May be why it takes forever to get in.. I'm not sure. Shen I was livin in my city of +1,000,000 it was much easier to get in and I was seen right away. I went in once to confirm and book my ultrasound (only one ultrasound place as well) as well as give all my info about myself. They haven't wanted to see me since. I tried calling ever since I was 12 weeks to get an appointment (they told me to call at 12 wks. Not by choice lol) and they never picked up and they don't habe a "wait until we can take your call" thing or an answering machine so it's been trying to say the least haha! Can't wait until I finally have my appointment tomorrow! Geez...


----------



## LVnMommy

Colorme - I'm about 15 weeks and not showing!!! My friend is a week behind me and has a bump:( I didn't get a bump with either of mine till about 20 weeks so I'm guessing he same with his one. I do feel much much chubbier! Ah I just hope its easy to lose ge baby weight 3rd time around.. I'm already googling breastfeeding diets! Lol


Oh and with my 2 pregnancys that made it I didn't see MW till 12 weeks my DH was in the army And they would not make first appointment till 12 weeks! I thought that was normal then.. but no worrys! I'm sure your baby is great.


----------



## mackjess

hi everyone. lovely to see how everyone is getting on with their bumps! 

Kelley, I'm glad the mw is stopping by. My gp freely admits she knows nothing about pregnancy and doesn't talkto me much about it, and I'd take that over her googling stuff in front of me any day!

lvn, didn't get the gender results back till Monday. luckily my sil was at my house (she is making the cake) so I threw the phone at her and left the room! we moved the gender reveal party till this Sunday so I will know then. waiting for my appt at my ob now. Dh is traveling so it's going to be really tough not to ask about the gender! the nurse already told me the chromosome screening all came back normal and kept asking if I was sure I had no more questions. I about bit my tongue off! dh would kill me if I found out early. it really surprised me that he was so into the party idea and finding out when we cut the cake. I think he was more excited about it than I was. men, you never know when they are going to be cute and surprise you.

cmf, keep us posted about your appt. You haven't had spotting or probs so I'm sure you will be fine.

Oh, good news, I haven't gained any weight since my appt 4 weeks ago. Phew. I think I started over doing it on my eating about 8 weeks because I was so queasy and almost getting sick that I thought MS was around the corner so I wanted to eat while I could and get my nutrients. But I never got sick, yay, and it took me a bit to realize I could calm down on eating extra to get ready for it. LOL


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh! Good to know it's normal haha! I was a little worried! My appointment went well but they sort of confused me... on my ultrasound it said baby was measuring 7 weeks 6 days on Dec 11 but they say this baby is due July 26? Idk how that is! Anyway I have an ultrasound on March 1 to find out the gender!! :) baby's heartbeat was at 152 and I've gained 6 lbs! All in my boobs lol.


----------



## LVnMommy

Ah Jess!!! I cant wait till you know. I seriously think this is a girl! I will have to go to my gender scan alone:( we live many hours from any family so no sitter so DH has to watch kiddos. I have been having horrible migranes!!!! I mean HORRIBLE. I'm going to Dr. Tomorrow so will see what he says tomrrow


----------



## mackjess

Great news CMF, that is weird about the due date since I'm 14 weeks and due 7/23.

Lvn- So sorry about the migraine. Maybe you can have them write it in an envelope and find out together? My OB asked today if I wanted to know the gender and I said no. DH wasn't there so she asked if it was because he was out of town, she could write it down for me. I explained my SIL knew and we were finding out this weekend. 

I felt like it was a girl all along, but have been feeling boy this week. Strange! Also heard the HB again, and it was 152. The first time at 6 weeks it was 174. They say higher "can" mean girl, and lower boy, so that's not helping me out any!

No scans for me until March 7th, the last one I had was 2 weeks ago!! I know it's a good thing they don't need to do more because I'm trucking right along but that feels like forever!! I'll get to hear the HB again at my appt on 2/21 so hopefully that will tide me over.


----------



## LVnMommy

You are a stronger person than me Jess I would of said yes yes yes!!! MY OB WILL NOT LOOK AT MY BABYS SEX TILL AFTER 18 WEEKS!!! so fusterating he wont even try he said he just wants to check HB because of my previous losses:( boo hoo hoo.


----------



## mackjess

Ah, yeah if it was a scan I wouldn't know till 18 weeks. I did a newer testing to screen for chromosome disorders where they get the baby's DNA out of the moms blood. If they see any Y chromosomes while they are in there they know it's a boy. I had to go to a genetic counselor since I'm 35. It's called Materni21 Plus or something.

I chose the test because they haven't had any false positives, and they still did an u/s to measure the NT. Sometimes with the combined blood screening NT scan that they do now where they just check your hormones, its like a statistical thing that if this is high or this is low you can get an elevated risk and may be asked to do an Amnio. If I had done that, I don't think I could or would want to do an amnio because it's intrusive and carries a small risk of miscarriage. Once the counselor said Maternti21 hadn't had any false positives it's first year of clinical use or during its study phase, I was sold. Then he explained they could tell the gender and I was like DOUBLE SOLD!


----------



## LVnMommy

Oh my it is SO easy to find baby on the doppler now!!! As soon as I place it boom! There he/she is:) guess my doc was right about the 2 weeks:) so amazing to hear


----------



## srrhc

Hi ladies. I am trying hard to keep up with all the wonderful things going on in here. It has been hard with work lately but I still read and follow along. I was just thinking how amazing it is that all of us are just moving right along. So many are getting close to that halfway mark! Crazy! 2 more days till my gender scan. Hope everyone is doing great today!


----------



## amjon

LVnMommy said:


> You are a stronger person than me Jess I would of said yes yes yes!!! MY OB WILL NOT LOOK AT MY BABYS SEX TILL AFTER 18 WEEKS!!! so fusterating he wont even try he said he just wants to check HB because of my previous losses:( boo hoo hoo.

The MFM told us at 14 weeks and confirmed it today. We're having two boys. They were being little rascals, but luckily the tech was persistent. ;) One of them crossed his legs and stuck his hand down there just as she was scanning up his body to check.


----------



## srrhc

Congrats A!


----------



## amjon

I'm posting the pictures from today's 16 week U/S. They were being little rascals and moving around like crazy. Baby A was rubbing his nose on the sack and crossed his legs and put his hand down there just as the tech started to look to confirm boy. She was very persistent and did confirm 2 boys even though both wanted to keep it a secret. ;)
 



Attached Files:







16weeks.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 2









BabyA16weeks.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3









BabyA16weeks1.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3









BabyB16weeks.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kelly4

Congratulations A, you must be so pleased, what clear pictures. 

I had the midwife pop round yesterday after my scare with the GP, she thinks I have SPD, I have the consultant today so will see what he thinks. The NHS here wont treat it till 30 weeks, so I am kind of stuck, I have two options, one to get a support belt, which I have researched, and found one in Mothercare which I am getting tomorrow and two to pay around £40 per session to see an osteopath, which I have booked alreday for next week. I can't live with this feeling untreated for 16 weeks, so its what I have to do. Hopefully they can re align my pelvis and feel normal again soon.

Hope everyone is well and felling good.:hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Congratulations Amjon :D

Ugh I'm so envious of all you ladies getting to find out what your LO's are.... My DH won't budge no matter what I try, I've even tried bribery :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats Amjon! How exciting!

No worries BeautD you're team yellow with me!:yellow::happydance:


----------



## BeautifulD

Yay we are the team :yellow: crew :haha: 

It seems like everyone is selling gender specific baby stuff at the moment. It's rather annoying I just wanna speeeeeeeeeeennnnnndddddddd!!!! haha


----------



## srrhc

Awww amjon they are so cute! How funny that little man put his hands down there. He was thinking "NO peeking!" haha!

Kelly I am sorry that you may have SPD. From what I hear it can sometimes resolve itself? I don't know much about it though. 

Hope every has a great day!


----------



## Dollybird

Lovely pics amjon! Can't wait to find out what my LO is.. I have a feeling I'm team blue but only time will tell!! Kelly glad you've gotten some kind of explanation, means you can deal with it now. Xxx


----------



## A1983

flapjack10 said:


> Congrats Amjon! How exciting!
> 
> No worries BeautD you're team yellow with me!:yellow::happydance:

I'm team yellow too! Although tried bribery on oh...didn't work, even flipped a coin! Flippin coin landed on team yellow too...so looks like ill be analysing nub shots privately at my 20w scan ;-)

I remember a lady mentioning a painful belly button-I've had this a bit, when I get it it hurts to press or rub finger along like sharp needles for a few seconds! I think it's where its being pushed out-mine was a button before pregnancy and now my oh keeps touching it calling it his little portal ha ha!

Congrats A! I think it's so lovely they have each other in there


----------



## mackjess

Well glad you know what it is now and have a plan. crazy they can't treat you till 30 weeks but maybe they can give you some more tips at your consult.

I'm starting to think I'm team blue. on Monday when my sil got the results, she said she had to ask the nurse straight up if she needed to make a pink or blue cake because the nurse kept explaining chromosomes they found. I was like STOP TALKING since I understood. Lol. I think that means they found y chromosomes in my blood. then yesterday my ob asked if I had any feeling like I knew of it as a boy or girl, I told her that I think it's a girl because my husband wants a boy so bad. She got a big shit eating grin and went to grab the doppler so I wouldn't see. I think I'm having a boy now. maybe my husband advice to pretend it can't be a girl and only looking at boy things when shopping a few weeks ago worked. Lol. he said it wasn't too late to change it. Lol


----------



## A1983

Mackjess you must be on the edge of your seat to say the least!! I am and im only reading your story!! Do you have a 12 week scan pic to post here? Im sure you did but don't know what page its on!

I've just had a read and there isn't a nub shot at 20w as the boy/girl bits will have formed....so im destined to wait and not buy pink or blue yet arrgghh!!


----------



## mackjess

I do but it's not very clear. Their printer needs some tuning or something! 

Amjon's scan pics are lovely!


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=547005&d=1357865563


----------



## A1983

Ahhh, cute pic! Yeah my private pics are much clearer than my nhs ones. Well I can't see the nub in that pic...so bring on Sunday for your party!


----------



## LVnMommy

Looks like I'm a big bag of problems!!!! On bedrest(supposed to be) till they get me into cardiologist for a EKG hypertension and tachycardia ... he said its very rare to see someone my age (24):with these issues:( full anatomy scan Feb. 7th also..


----------



## mackjess

Oh my!! That is awfully young to be having those problems. Have you had issues in previous pregnancies?

Please lie down and take it easy LVN.


----------



## merristems

A they look fab well done on growing two, my bf just had non identical twin boys they are lush! Alot of nappies will be needed&#9829;


----------



## girlinyork

Oh no, so sorry lvn! Hope it's all sorted asap xx


----------



## srrhc

Lvn so sorry hun! Rest up. 

Mackjess you find out gender Sunday right?


----------



## mackjess

Yup, and I'm really really thinking boy. So excited!


----------



## srrhc

Awwww I can't wait to hear your news! 
I have the same feeling for me as well...boy. Tomorrow morning!!!! Don't think I will sleep much tonight!


----------



## ladykara

Hey girls

Lvn- sorry to hear that honey : (. My mate is on bed rest and rings me really frustrated... So I know what you must be going through x


Congrats A on two blue bundles !! X

Jess- I'm sooooo excited for tomorrow for you... I think boy x

Kelly sorry to hear you are suffering, really hope it doesn't get too bad for you.. I didn't know that's how it feels, the heavy feeling. X


Colour me - some women don't show at all !!! I know friends who at 40 weeks look smaller than I do now.. Pleaseeeee don't worry x

Still have a couple weeks till I know but I'm starting to feel like I would like a gender reveal party but just asked my husband and he said no, so now I'm having a strop !!

I have been suffering with headaches, sickness seems to be getting better, only rarely will I feel sick. Still no kicks and I'm 18 weeks now. Almost half way !!! 

Love to all xx


----------



## srrhc

Hey ladies. Just stopping in to say we are having a boy. It feels amazing to say I am having a son. Hope you all are doing well! Won't be long until we are all halfway there and then eventually holding our babies.


----------



## mackjess

I'm having a boy too!


----------



## girlinyork

Oh my, so many blue bumps. Can every one who needs ticker dates and colours changed leave their due date? :)


----------



## srrhc

I am due July 14


----------



## amjon

girlinyork said:


> Oh my, so many blue bumps. Can every one who needs ticker dates and colours changed leave their due date? :)

I'm July 9 with 2 boys.


----------



## mackjess

So far my due date is still July 23.

Here's pics from my gender party. I think they'll work since I made this album public on my FB.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200482372286351.200095.1368587884&type=1


----------



## LVnMommy

So everyone who thought they were having boys got boys??? I'm thinking girl:( 2 more daysbwait and I will know!!!


----------



## amjon

LVnMommy said:


> So everyone who thought they were having boys got boys??? I'm thinking girl:( 2 more daysbwait and I will know!!!

I thought one was a girl, but nope both boys.


----------



## LVnMommy

Cute pics Jess looks so much fun!!! My DH. Says I'm so impatient lol I'm having a full anatomy scan Feb. 7th but I cant wait that long to know!!! So I'm still going to my private scan! I say its 65$ well spent:) ahhh!!! I cant wait to know although its totally going to be girl!


----------



## srrhc

mackjess super cute! I posted pictures from mine in my pregnancy journal. 
Lots of boys so far. I bet some girls will start popping up soon :)


----------



## flapjack10

mackjess said:


> So far my due date is still July 23.
> 
> Here's pics from my gender party. I think they'll work since I made this album public on my FB.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200482372286351.200095.1368587884&type=1

Soooooo cute! Love that Star Wars baby grow too!

xxx


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh I am PRAYING this baby is a girl!! What's the total boy to girl ratio so far for us July bumps?


----------



## BeautifulD

eeeeeee congrats ladies! that's a whole load of team :blue: we have on this thread :happydance:


----------



## BeautifulD

eeeeeee congrats ladies! that's a whole load of team :blue: we have on this thread :happydance:


----------



## Dollybird

Congrats on all the lovely blue bumps!!! That's what I think I am can't wait to find out!!!! I've been suffering with headaches too- seems to be evening times. Too afraid to even take paracetemol for them. Think I felt bubs move today.. Felt a really odd "shifting" feeling... Not like anything ie felt before.. And I'm sure if wasn't just gas! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Lol, that pesky gas. I'd told the fam no presents yesterday because I didn't want to look like a mooch. But we got presents and cards with cash in them , so I am using the money to get a doppler and ordered it last night. Somehow the family gatherings make me more nervous. Like I am jinxing myself celebrating the baby too much and something will happen and I'll have to turn around and share bad news. Really looking forward to getting to hear the heartbeat whenver I want to put my mind at ease. I know I will use it less when I can feel the baby move, but I might use it more at the end when the baby is more crowded in there just to make sure it's still doing good.

Hope everyone has a happy Monday!


----------



## flapjack10

Mmmm the cake looked so tasty! I want cake now!

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I've got a feeling I am team blue. My scan feels like aaaaages away though. I really don't mind what I have. I'm just so stoked I'm 4th time lucky :D :D :D


----------



## flapjack10

I've just read this thread from the start. It's so nice to see how far we've all come!

xxx


----------



## monro84

LVn--FX Hoping for girl for you:flower:. I think I am having one too. And take it easy. :flower:

srrhc--congrats on boy:happydance:

amjon---congrats on 2 boys wow you will have your hands full but that will be so much fun.:happydance:

kelly--hopeing the pain goes away and you feel better soon. :hugs:

jess-congrats on the boy :happydance: lov the pics:thumbup:

colorme--hoping for girl for you too. 

dolly--I think I have felt movement also but it feels like vibrations in my belly like a tingleing sinsation.


----------



## ladykara

Yay congrats girls on your blue bumps !!! I think I'll be joining you with the blue club, but I have ages to wait till I find out..

Jess loved the photos, spent all night trying to get grant to agree but nope he wants to know on the day we are told .. Gutted x


----------



## mackjess

LK - I figured once I told DH my idea about the gender party he would totally shoot me down but he surprised me and was into it even more than me. He even yelled at me (not really yelling, but you know) because I was speculating and trying to figure it out last week. He didn't want me to ruin the surprise.


----------



## LVnMommy

Is it Wednesday yet!!?! It's so crazy right now I have no idea what to expect and in 2 days will know if its a prince or princess!!! DH and my mom wants it to be boy SO bad . My addicted to my Doppler.now! As soon as I touch it to my belly there's baby!!! And always in about the same spot:) love it


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ahhhh! Congrats lvnmommy!! :) what do you think it is?!

I'm dreading summer haha! My last baby was due on July 23-24 just like this baby and it was hell haha! I basically hibernated all summer xD


----------



## LVnMommy

Both my kiddos are winter babies! THis is my first summer bundle! ... I'm in south Texas where its basically summer year round and 105 degrees + June-September!! Cant imagine how uncomfortable and hot I will be. Ill be puttingour pool to use!
colorme- I totally know its a girl! Just waiting for the evidence. Ever since I seen my 12 week ultrsound I knew! But we will see!!


----------



## A1983

Summer all year round??!!! Im moving to Texas!!!! So fed up with the cold and the upcoming UK 'summer' isn't always promising!!

Congratulations with all your blue and pink bundles


----------



## BeautifulD

A1983 said:


> Summer all year round??!!! Im moving to Texas!!!! So fed up with the cold and the upcoming UK 'summer' isn't always promising!!

For once that's fine by me this year, I'm hoping we have the coldest summer since records began :rofl:

you can bet your life it'll be the hottest on record though :dohh:


----------



## kelly4

Hi all, congrats on all those that have found out the sex, I cant wait for my gender scan now, but after having 3 girls, I think this one is a girl, but all my girls are mummy girls so I will be happy either way as long as its ok. I have started antibiotics now so hoping I feel a bit better soon and I got a support belt to try and ease the heavy feeling down below, the consultant said it could be from my c-sections, so will see. How is everyone, has anyone bought anything for the baby yet ?


----------



## BeautifulD

hey Kelly, I hope the antibiotics kick in asap and the support belt helps. 

I have bought a few bits actually, I have my bottles, muzzies, bibs,Moses basket and baby chair :) I'm going to try and buy something on a weekly basis. I'm going shopping in a few weeks with my friend who is also preggo. We're going to purely way. they have a babies are us, mothercare world and ikea. all great for baby :D can't wait!!

I remain envious that y'all are getting to find out :haha:


----------



## girlinyork

In hospital. Had some watery fluid and had to get it checked out. Physical examination shows everything okay. Baby even kept booting the Doppler. Going for a scan in an hour to check all is well. Wish me luck


----------



## Dollybird

Oh giy hope everything is fine! Let us know how u get on xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Good luck GIY- thinking of you xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh no! hope all is ok giy, crossing everything and thinking of you xx


----------



## girlinyork

Water levels are fine and baby is well and wriggly. They wouldn't tell me what I'm having but when they scanned the femur I saw (|) which looked girly to me but could have been testes - im not a trained tech. I'll find out two weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## mackjess

Glad everything is OK GIY, and how cute it was kicking the doppler!


----------



## A1983

Ahhh good news giy!  Were they able to say what the fluid was? I know its normal to feel wetter down there and I have days where my pantyliner is a little wetter than others (sorry tmi) xx


----------



## girlinyork

They can't say for sure. It could've been a surge of watery cm. It might even have been bath water which got trapped. No way to tell now unfortunately. At least my LO keeps kicking and wriggling to let me know they're ok :)


----------



## LVnMommy

I'm getting so anxious for tomorrow!


----------



## A1983

Ohh I've had that before actually when some water from the bath 're-emerges' but it's normally within a few mins I think x Ahhh im jealous you can feel them already!! ;-) Hope I can soon x


----------



## flapjack10

Phew GIY! Glad all is well! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## srrhc

Great news GIY

Kelly I have bought a few things. My parents just bought out crib and mattress. They have also been buying diapers in bulk for us. I have picked up a few clothes for baby now that I know it's a boy. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## kelly4

Giy, I am pleased everything is ok and baby is doing well. xx


----------



## mackjess

lvn - FX for you scan today! Hope your wee baby is feeling very UN-shy!


----------



## LVnMommy

Oh Me too! With my Daughter she was very shy! And this baby likes to face forward for some.reason? We are taking our 5 year old and 2 year old and this is my DH first time to see baby on ultrasound!! He said let me make.sure there is.really a baby in there lol! So.silly. IM excited for him to Finally see baby!


----------



## LVnMommy

Team BLUE here!!!! It's a boy:)


----------



## mackjess

Frank and beans!


----------



## LVnMommy

Im SHOCKED. was 1000% sure it was a girl. Tech said she is 100% sure!!! Will post pics later:)


----------



## mackjess

Congrats on the boy. We have so many on team blue on this thread!


----------



## A1983

LVnMommy said:


> Im SHOCKED. was 1000% sure it was a girl. Tech said she is 100% sure!!! Will post pics later:)

Ahhh you did it!!! Congratulations


----------



## Dollybird

Giy so glad everything was ok with your scan! Must be a big relief! 
Lvn congrats on being team blue! Can't wait to see pics! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

LVN and Dolly, we are all around 15 weeks. Got my sonoline B in the mail today. Only tried it for a few minutes since technically I'm working from home today. Heh. Anyway, I got what sounded like the HB in the 120s. What are your heart rates usually at? Or do you have a number on yours. Not worried about my number, just wondering if I really found it so fast! It sounded like the HB does at the OB.

I heard a wooshing in the 90s and I'm assuming that was my artery.


----------



## mackjess

It doesn't help I couldn't turn it up very loud. My DH came home today sick with the flu so I don't want to disturb him. And it's so full of static when you are looking for it I didn't want to use ear buds.


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats lvn!! So many blue bundles coming :)


----------



## Dollybird

Mackjess I watched a vid on you tube in how to find hb- it was great cause it also let you listen to other sounds that you might hear and how to differentiate between them.. 120 may be your artery.. Baby is usually between 140-170. And it's like a train! I will see if I can find the link...xxx


----------



## Dollybird

https://youtu.be/WnYHyjn4Sg0

Think that's the one. It's brill. I need to change my ticker I'm meant to be 15+2 but for some daft reason I don't wanna change it.. Almost feel superstitious about it! Daft really xxx


----------



## mackjess

it was it, but the bugger kept moving so much it didn't have time to getthe heartrate. got him clocked in the 140 to 150 range last night. I think the longest I could stay on it was 5 seconds. he Is always really on the move.


----------



## Dollybird

Aw brilliant!! Glad you found him! I used my Doppler again today which breaks my "once a week" rule.. Was quite crampy at work yesterday though so felt a bit paranoid.. Think the cramps must've been a mix of growing pains and gas! Anyways bubs sounded just grand. Got midwife again a week on Monday, looking forwrd to hearing hb through her Doppler.. And only 5 weeks till my next scan!! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

I can't stop eating today!! Lol. Was the same yesterday up until about teatime.. Starving!! But at teatime it vanished and I began feeling queesy again! Wonder if I'll be the same today... Xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

My babys HB is 150-160 and is 2-3 inches under my belly button to.the right. Always in the same place! I found out yesterday I do have an anterior placenta! That explains why I. Not have a HB on my Doppler till 13-14 weeks! Baby was moving like crazy in US the turned his back towards us the rest of the time little booger! Feels so good to say he!


----------



## mackjess

Doesn't it LVN? Every time I think "he" or "son" I just walk around with permagrin. People at the grocery store or where ever look at me like a nutball! LOL.

There was a baby store going out of biz, they actually close today, so I got the baby bedding this week. We have also picked out his name.

Finn Patrick Leary. We haven't decided if we are going to go with Finnigan Patrick Leary or Finnean or Finneaus. But it will be Finn for short. Or Fynn. You get the gist. :)


----------



## monro84

lvn--congrats on the blue bump yay one if each :happydance: I about know the feeling of hot summers. I live in central upper MS it gets so hot here. At least I live in a house that has a good air conditioner now. I know when I do the doppler I was able to get the hb in the same spot in the mid of my lower abdoman but I did it this weekend and I could not find it so I went further to the left and I found it loud. I have heard that the baby has a favorite spot so I guess my likes the left I think they also said it is usually the same side that you O from and I did O from my left side. 

kelly-- would you want a boy. If you do maybe you will get lucky.:winkwink: hoping your starting to feel better.

GIY--I have had that discharge also however I had a huge glob of yellow ewcm the other day which I know can be from your mucus plug but was kinda worried it was comeing out but I googled and it said it was most likely normal. I know over here you can get copies of the scans that are done at the hospitals on cd's for the computer you just have to pay like $20 for it. Maybe you can get one if your able to over there and go threw the scans. I know I would. I am trying to think of anyway I can get a scan done eithr hospital or at drs on my visit at 16 wks 2 days to ck for shortening of cervix. But the dr said last time my scans were so good that I did not need another next time. :growlmad:

srrhc--I know I cannot wait to start buying things but I want to know what it is first. :dohh:

jess--oh I like the name. It's very irish isn't it? Is it family or you just like the way it sounds. 

AFM-- Tired, and stomach growling but not hungry. My dh rolled over this morning and was holding my stomach and he said wow that is hard. :dohh: I said yeah thats what it does however I have ben noticing in the morinings when I wake up my stomach is always hard then it goes softer during the day but there are times when I can feel it tightening up randomly. I have read its braxton hicks but wouldn't it be to early or them? :shrug: I cannot wait to find out what I am having. I kinda feel like once I find out it's official. I will also anounce it on FB then. I hope a girl b/c of the reason my dh wants a boy lol. But really the main reason is it would be the only one in the immediate family and close outer family however I would love a boy too. For some reason I think a boy would be easier then a girl. And our plan or a boy first to watch over his sis would work if (the second is a girl.) I really think if it is a girl that he will want to try right away for a boy so they can be close in age and he can still watch over her but I think I will need a break from pregnancy for a while lol.


----------



## mackjess

Monroe - When do you find out? It is so much fun to start planning and thinking about stuff after you know. I'm Scottish and DH is Irish, so I wanted something from that region for a name. We went to Ireland a year a go to see where DH's family was from and I absolutely loved it. The whole family went, and we went around the entire island and stayed at a different B&B on the coast every night. Pretty much the best trip of my life, so it really influenced our name choices.

Right now I only have hip pain and some bloating. Not a lot going on with symptoms so I'm enjoying it while it lasts!


----------



## LVnMommy

Turns out my Dh company is.shutting down:( after we moved all the way here... I.guess we will.be Moving back! And im going to have to get a job!


----------



## girlinyork

monro84 said:


> I said yeah thats what it does however I have ben noticing in the morinings when I wake up my stomach is always hard then it goes softer during the day but there are times when I can feel it tightening up randomly. I have read its braxton hicks but wouldn't it be to early or them? :shrug:

BH start painlessly at six weeks but you don't notice them until you get bigger and they don't hurt until like third tri x


----------



## A1983

Monroe im having a private scan in 2 weeks to check cervix length-just my personal choice for peace of mind. Ill ask if they can check it again at 20 nhs scan but they may so no but ill try and work on them!


----------



## srrhc

Welcome to team blue lvn. Lots of blue here! There must be some pink hiding around in here. Can't wait to see what the totals end up being.


----------



## LVnMommy

No one has came.up team.pink huh!? We are gonna have a.bunch of blue bundles soon! Ok I have a question!! I.have an interview for a position Feb. 12th. Should I tell.them I. Pregnant? I know by law I do not.have to, but I am not showing yet so, I feel it's my obligation?


----------



## girlinyork

I would lvn. Just to be completely transparent and not to stir up resentment or make it seem like you hid it x


----------



## srrhc

I agree with GIY :)


----------



## LVnMommy

Yes I totally planned to then everyone started to tell me I shouldn't! ? I actually know the director of nurses hiring so I think I could be open with her


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry about your DH's job LVN. Good luck with your interview!

How's everyone doing? I had a terrible, horrible dream on Wednesday night/Thurs morning and it really shook me up. I dreamt that my OH and I were in the Jacaranda (a pub in Liverpool) and we were having a lovely time. I popped to the loo and had a 50p shaped pool of blood on my knickers. My heart just sank and I came out of the loo and told my OH we needed to go to the hospital as I was bleeding. He said, "Well, it's lucky we already are here." We were in the hospital in the Antenatal unit and they directed us to the "Miscarriage Unit" I sat down in the waiting area and just put my head in my hands and sobbed. It felt so real...

I woke up and just burst into tears because, I genuinely didn't know if it was a dream or not. I woke my OH up and made him check for blood in the bed (psycho much?). I told him about the nightmare and he made a good point that it felt so real because I've experienced it so many times now.

I'm trying not to let it get me down or be paranoid. PMA!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Good luck with your interview lvn! Sure it will be grand. Flapjack I've been having a lot of nightmares too.. Must be the hormones... I've had the miscarriage/ bleeding dream twice, and I'm also having lots of crazy dreams the my hubby is leaving me. It's stupid really but I've been feeling so insecure with my body changing that I'm needing constant reassurance and I've never been that way! Was watching the film jawbreakers last night, and all the actresses in it are so young slim and beautiful, and I kept thinking omg I'm never gonna be like that again (not that I ever was to begin with!) but as in I'm worried what if I never lose the baby weight, wat if it ages me? Argh it's all so stupid and irrational and petty but I can't help it. And hubby is so good and understanding but I must be driving him mad!! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Argh I kinda went off on a tangent there but guess what I'm trying to say is that bad dreams are just the things we worry about pushing there way to the front of our minds when we're defenseless to stop them. They aren't whTs going to happen, just wat we most fear is going to happen. Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I've had horrible mc dreams too fj. The last one really shook me up and I woke up crying. I dreamt that I was bleeding so went to the toilet to clean up, when I got off the toilet my baby was in it, I woke up trying to get it out of the toilet. Horrific! X


----------



## girlinyork

FJ the miscarriage dreams are horrendous and I hate them so much. Going through three very different miscarriages has left my subconscious ample material to pick out for nightmares :/ it's horrible but your little rainbow is safe and well today :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Dollybird said:


> It's stupid really but I've been feeling so insecure with my body changing that I'm needing constant reassurance and I've never been that way!

I'm like this too! Very clingy!

Thanks girls, I feel better now. Can't wait for our scan! Two weeks today!

xxx


----------



## monro84

Jess--I am hoping sooner then later but my ob usually starts appts to find out b/w 18 and 20 wks. Ugh this wait is going by so slow. :dohh:. Since they do an US to ck cervix I am hoping for one at my appt at 16 wks but I doubt it. I am hinez 57 lol, scottch-irish, austrian, croatian, and german lol. My dh is scottch-irish, indian, and german. That vaca sounds like a dream I would love to do something like that. We want to take a name from each side of the family however if it's a boy my dh wants a JR. I don't want a jr. 1 b/c him and his little cousin share his first name and 2 b/c I work in the finance business and I know what problems people have with their sons credit on theirs and vica versa. :nope:

lvn--so sorry about your dh job.:hugs:...I would personally not tell anyone I am pregnant until after I was hired b/c even though there are laws they can still not higher you for being pregnant b/c of so many factors like if your fired and they know your pregnant then you have a better chance if you sue them, or working around dr appts all the time with no time built up to take, or not coming back from maturinity leave. I know a many of jobs that if I was pregnant it would have had a different outcome in being hired. I even interviewed for a job as a receptionist at a dentist office and they asked me if I was planning on becoming pregnant soon thats why the last girl left, I told them no even though we were trying b/c i knew I would not get it. I know its way illegal to ask that too but since it was small business I did not make a big deal I was offered but turned it down b/c I got another job and was pregnant that next month but it was a chemical. 

giy--wow I did not know BH started THAT early. So it probably is BH that I am experincing b/c when that happens its not painful but my stomach gets pretty hard and tight. 

A--Thats good. Do you have any reason to suspect IC? My dr recomended it b/c I had a partial sepate uterus that I had resected Dec 2011. When you have some sort of mullerian anomaly then even if it is fixed you can still be higher risk b/c when the uterus was forming and it did not form properly then the cervix might not have formed properly like not be as strong as it should also had 2 surgeries going threw my cervix D&C then septate surgery which can also increase your chances. So better safe than sorry. Do you know what they do to ck it I know they do well at least I think they do an US but is that it and they don't show you the baby do they? 

flapjack--I have not had any horrific dreams like that yet but I have had then when I started spotting and started to freak out. This is the first pregnancy that I have not had an ounce of spotting in so far. My Dh had a dream last not it was not bad though. He said he dreamed it was a baby boy :rolleyes: and it was 10 lbs:shock: and he said it was no bigger then a thermis and the baby's head was have the size of his hand he was scared he was going to squeeze it to death. I told him usually babys are that small. 

Dolly--I know how you feel I was never slim and trim however was not big either I have always had that hard to get rid of fat around my belly (muffin top, love handles lol) I think it is hereditarty in my family. I have been worried about not gaining any my dh was worried to but dr told me yesterday that he is going to remember this 3 months from now and let me know when I start complaining about the weight I do gain lol. I am 5'6 and before I was pregnant fluctuated b/w 138 and 142 but now I seem to be holding steady at 144. They say girls take their moms beauty away of course its and old wives tale. However I have thought I look worse than I have been (of course its probable b/c of being to tired to straighen my hair and do up my makeup more than I use to) but my dh told me last night that I am looking alot more sexier now a days :dohh: I don't see it but maybe b/c he sees it as I am caring his child however he is the type that is straight foward and does not beat around the bush and says what he is thinking. He will tell you when you look good, fat, like sh*t lol as he would say, or even when you stink and does not care about the reprocution so IDK. I definatley feel different now like wanting my bellly to stick out or wearing somthing that excinuates my stomach and makes me show. :dohh: 

AFM-- I had stomach pains yesterday after I ate a good bit I figured they would go away but an hr later the had not so I decieded to call the ob nurse to see what I could take b/c it did not feel gas and it was a sharp pain and I had been to the bath room already. I also told her about some mucus like yellow ewcm I had last week or 2 so she told me to come in. I was hoping for a US but no luck got to hear the babies hb on their doppler and it was 152 (a little higher then my doppler) . He said he did not think it was pregnnacy releted but to watch what I eat. He checked me said everythng was fine. So not sure what it was they said maybe RLP but they said that does not usually start till 20 wks. I woke up with some cramping this morning but hb was 146 on my doppler so I guess everything was fine. I also woke up and my boobs were sorer than they normally are does that mean they are growing more:dohh:.I know my dh would love that he is a boob guy lol. I forgot to mention about my blood pressure b/c it was 94 over 68 which seemed a little low to me but he did not say anything about it so I guess it was fine. I am not anemic either from my blood test last time so thats good well he said I am no more then I should be in this stage in my pregnancy. :shrug:


----------



## girlinyork

My bp averages 85/60 and the midwife doesn't worry.


----------



## LVnMommy

My BP has been in the 150/100 range on meds it runs 140/90 Ish and pulse between 90-120 the doctor always thinks my HB is the baby's! I hats correcting doctors:/ they hate it lol I'm going to have to find a new ob! Since we are moving over 4 hours away:( hope I can find someone to take me!


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies, nice to know im not the only ine feelinb this way! monroTry not to worry about your bp your hormones will be making it naturally low just now. Once you get into third tri it will start creeping up again. As for the rlp.. Well I think it's strange when people say that they don't start till 20 weeks- dunno bout the rest of you ladies but I had some as early as 6 weeks! They eased off a bit between 11-13 weeks but starting to come back now.. Sharp when I move suddenly or sneeze, and then sometimes just Achey which I think of as growing pains. I had really bad tummy pains the other day at work- so bad i was worried but low and behold it turns out to be gas heehee. Still getting the odd cramps which again I just think of as growing pains. I try not to worry too much. Hopefully yours are growing pains too and it's just that bub of yours growing nice and strong! Xxx


----------



## A1983

Monroe-my bp is on the low side...around 90/60 and can be lower, my mw said this is good plus pregnancy lowers bp like Dolly said. As for IC the only reason I have is that I had a d&e last summer for a mmc (bo) plus im a worrier when it comes to my bubbs so ill do anything to protect him/her, as we all would 

I sometimes get pains (aside to gas!) if I've really stuffed myself ha :-/


----------



## Lumen000

Hey ladies so sorry about abandoning the thread Ive been so busy recently and I have missed alot of what has been going on...I hope you are all keeping well and feeling so much better now in the 2nd trimester! I am feeling a 100% better and was pretty surprised yesterday what I started lactating! Other than the weird idea that my breast are leaking all is well!

It wont be long until we are all finding out the sex of our wee ones! who would have thought it huh! x


----------



## mackjess

Hi ladies! Hope everyone had a good weekend. 

Lumen, some of us have already found out if we are team pink or blue. :)

My bp is on the low side as well. The OB always seems to like that and says goooood whenever they check it, and I'm good my ass I feel like a zombie! lol, she did say I could drink a teaspoon of sea salt dissolved into warm water twice a day to help regulate my blood pressure so I don't feel like I'm dragging. I wish I could remember the exact number but it was lower than 90/60, I want to say the bottom number was closer to 40, so I was like holy crap do I still have a pulse?? Heh. But the seasalt water made me about throw up the 2 times I tried it so I haven't done it again. A lady at work suggested I put it in some lemon tea with honey, so I might try that. I'd really like to feel like a living person again.

Other than sleeping nonstop, still feeling pretty good. I feel 'bloated' all the time, a bit gassy and have somewhat of a baby bump. I'm excited about that. And my bubs is already a little turd. My placenta must be on the outside because it's still hard to get locked in on the HB. Or he swims away. I can find the artery then the woosh of the placenta that sounds like wind thru the trees right off the bat, then I can hear the galloping in the background of the wooshing sound. I have to have the volume really turned up, but there is no mistaking it's the HB. The doppler usually has dashes on it the whole time I hear it, but every now and then it will read around 150 for a split second then back to dashes. No matter if I move the wand a smidge, add more gel, or push down or tilt it, nothing helps me get locked in on it. But I feel better because I can listen to it for awhile and I'm not too concerned about the number. Even the OB has only found it for about 5-10 seconds at a time. My sister really wants me to record it but I don't think it would sound right if I can't get it isolated from the wooshing. It's really not shocking that my child is the uncooperative type. :haha:

Hope everyone had a great weekend. I went to a super bowl party, ate some wings, went home at the half and went to bed. Woop. Did anyone else have some good munchies for the game?


----------



## Dollybird

Hey mackjess!!oh it's so exciting getting that baby bump!! Over the past week my tummy has just shot out and people have started commenting!! Tbh I dunno how much it bloat and how much is actual baby belly, :winkwink: but I'm enjoying having it at last! Will try and attach a pic I've been doing the week by week bump pics. I never watched Super Bowl- but then I'm in Britain so it was on in the middle of the night! Some of my friends (the guys mainly) stayed up to watch it though. 
Afm I'm having a terrible time with my back :-( had a disk prolapse a few years ago and the physio thinks the pregnancy it's causing it to flare up again. Having terrible sciatica when walking and work is tough because of that (nursing for 12,5hrs a day in a busy emergancy admissions unit is not good for backache!) but she's given me exercises which will hopefully help and told me to try and take it a bit easier at work... Fat chance of that! Lol. She says it mite mean I have to start my maternity leave earlier than planned which is a bummer but I'm gonna play that one by ear as I'd rather leave it as late as poss and have more time with my bubs. 
Hope all you other ladies are well!! We're all almost halfway!! Xxx
View attachment 562005


----------



## Dollybird

Please excuse the hair and lack of makeup! Was just in from work and about to get ready for bed.. Not my most glamorous shot! Haha xxx


----------



## A1983

I think that's a lovely big bump!!! I thought my bump was big but I mostly look like I've swallowed a malteser.


----------



## Dollybird

It's just appeared from nowhere over the past week!! Thought it was gas and would go down after a nights sleep but so far its only getting bigger! I have a sneaking suspicion I'm gonna have a big baby though...... Xxx


----------



## merristems

Aww lovely bump dolly it really did pop! I had my 12wk scan friday and baby was great, wriggled all over the place and wouldnt lie on back for measurements! But we got there after me jogging 3 flights of stairs jumping up and down and her shaking my belly! Edd 14 august, so 2 days sooner than i calculated but hey ho it will arrive when its good and ready. We decided to stay team yellow but i secretly really want to know! Still thinking boy, this could be the year of the boy for alot of us!


----------



## Dollybird

That's fab! Glad your scan went well! I thin. You're right I think there's goin to be a lot of team blue in this thread! Xxx


----------



## JFG

Hi ladies, sorry i've not been on for a while. How is everyone doing?

Lvn congrats on your blue bump  can't wait to find out what i'm having in just under 2 weeks my mom says that i have a definite boy bump though as its all up front! This thread is definately a team blue one so we will see lol but i'm getting boy vibes!

dolly - love your bump so cute 

xx


----------



## flapjack10

Hi girls I'll properly catch up soon, but just popping in!

I have a cough/cold/sore throat! It's rubbish I can't take any drugs! :(

In positive news, only 10 sleeps until my scan! :dance:


----------



## BeautifulD

Lovely bump Dolly xx


----------



## girlinyork

Dolly you look beautiful pregnant. Blossoming :)


----------



## Dollybird

Thank you ladies!! Think I'm actually starting to enjoy my pregnancy! Lol. Been feeling baby move past couple of days, no mistaking those flurrys, and its been lovely xxx


----------



## JFG

flapjack - sorry to hear that you are not feeling too good hope you feel better soon...only 11 sleeps until my scan :happydance: are you going to find out or stay team yellow?

dolly - aw how lovely that you are feeling baby, I still haven't felt my little one yet :cry: hope i start to feel it soon!


----------



## A1983

dolly - aw how lovely that you are feeling baby, I still haven't felt my little one yet :cry: hope i start to feel it soon![/QUOTE]

Ditto!! So excited for feeling bubs! I'm using my doppler every other morning atm, only forca few seconds once ive found hb and this week the probe has had to move upwards a bit to find him  

Can you take paracetamol Flapjack? Hope you get better soon and are having lots of tlc


----------



## LVnMommy

From quickie U/S today baby measured 17 weeks 3 days.still 6 days ahead! Having my full anatomy scan Thursday!! Here's a pic of my bump today:) its slowly getting there but when I'm sitting I just look fat;/ I want a big round bump already!!

I have been having terrible tailbone/sacral pain! And of course today when I see ob it was not hurting!
 



Attached Files:







25930_304002496369173_986561337_n-1.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dollybird

Lvn your bump is lovely!xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

Thank you! giy! ! :)


----------



## girlinyork

This thread is full of preggy hotties :)


----------



## flapjack10

JFG said:


> flapjack - sorry to hear that you are not feeling too good hope you feel better soon...only 11 sleeps until my scan :happydance: are you going to find out or stay team yellow?

Still team yellow! :thumbup:



A1983 said:


> Can you take paracetamol Flapjack? Hope you get better soon and are having lots of tlc

Yeah I've been taking paracetemol, but it'd be nice to have some harder stuff :haha:

Dolly and LVN - I love your bumps! LVN you do not look 'just fat' that is a deffo preggo belly!

xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

It's getting so warm.here already! I have been trying to cut back on.energy costs, so not.using AC! Will def. Need to open some windows today!! Im excited.for another US !! Dr. was upset cause I.have not scheduled a appointment with cardiologist yet:( been so busy&hectic! He says this baby will possiblybe smaller than my two, who were 9 lbs 12 [email protected] 40 weeks and 9lbs exactly @ 38 weeks! Because of the high BP, But I took OB in nursing so I was kinda prepared for that, I just love my babies to come out chunky and healthy!! Makes me.feel like I did a job well done! I am strongly against induction for.this baby, and would like for things to go as.natrually as possible! Baby will have to have antibiotic a for 3 daysI.have.that group beta strep. Is anyone else thinking of birthing plans? This is our last baby so I want things to go the way im comfortable with, my last labor was HORRIBLE and im a bit traumatized by it :/ anywho enough blabbering!


----------



## mackjess

LVN, you and Dolly both look adorable and preggie.

My birth plan is to be in the other room when it happens, but I don't know how that is going to work.


----------



## A1983

Ladies what are your views on the flu jab? X


----------



## Dollybird

Jess I love your birth plan!! Mind if I copy it? Haha! That's made my day! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

A1983 I've not had my flu jab- was going to but what's holding me back is fear I guess.. I think because its combined with the swine flu vaccine which I don't really know enough about. I really Should be getting it though as I work in a hospital but I'm just not 100% sold on it xxx. 

P.s. saying that load of preggy ladies, and non preg ladies for that matter, I know have gotten it and none have had any issues! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

our flu shots are free in the building here at our nurse's office so I got mine a few weeks before I fell prego. My poor cube neighbor...he was so scared to get his (he's from another country and not used to them) because he heard they can make you sick. I explained to him how they work, and sometimes you could have mild flu symps but I'd been getting it for years with no probs. He waited a few weeks after I got mine, and saw I didn't get sick so got his. The next day I was out with a really bad cold that turned into bronchitis and missed the rest of the week. I had just realized I was pregnant and decided to not push myself to come back to work earlier and work through feeling bad like I normally would. He was at work the whole time FREAKING out because he thought I'd come down with the flu. LOL. He was so relieved when I got back and I told him it was nothing flu related at all.


----------



## LVnMommy

I had one about 6 months ago, I forgot how often supposed to.have them?


Yea Jess good luck on that plan! Lol!! Let me know how that one works out! What I learned is pitocin=severe contractions/pain=epidural=labor slowing down=more pitocin=epidural runs out= someone please knock me out with a.rock and wake me when it's over!! my epidural did not take effect till 30 minutes AFTER delivery so I got to.feel those.horrible pitocin contractions and the full delivery, then was completely numb for 3.5 hours after and had to lay flat on my back for 6 hours (with the newborn) because of some.effect it had . Ah, the joys!


----------



## A1983

Ohh 6 months ago would be perfect really-it lasts a year so you don't have to worry about having it again whilst pregnant! But yes lots of women have the jab and are ok...mine is due tomorrow but been doing loads of reading including the recent discussions on here...going to talk to mw but yes im sure she wouldn't encourage me to have it if it wasn't safe. I work in a hospital too but am actually off sick for preventative reasons due to flu outbreak...my boss was happy with this as risks too great.

Lvn-im strep b positive too, found out during routine swab at 5 weeks pregnant so ill be on iv antibiotics on a consultant led ward-but tbh it's probably quite good as I'll be a worrier anyway but have consultants around me


----------



## flapjack10

mackjess said:


> LVN, you and Dolly both look adorable and preggie.
> 
> My birth plan is to be in the other room when it happens, but I don't know how that is going to work.

:rofl:

I've not had the flu jab. I was meant to get it through work, but then I got pregnant and they wouldn't do it. I keep meaning to get it from GP, but I'm just lazy I guess...

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I haven't had the flu jab yet either :wacko: there's so much conflicting advice it's hard to know that to do! 

Here's my 18 week bump pic 
https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/20130205_183403.jpg

Gigantabump! haha


----------



## ladykara

Love all the stunning pregnant photos .. U guys look fab x

I have not had the jab yet, no reason apart from I'm lazy and have not made a appointment to see the doctor. X


----------



## A1983

Im getting my jab today during my 16w mw appointment ~ ill let you know how I get on!


----------



## A1983

Ps trying to upload pic of bump from my phone but it wont let me choose a file? I click on advanced search...am I doing something wrong?


----------



## BeautifulD

I upload mine via photo bucket hun x


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ahhhhh! You're so cute pregnant!! I'll post my bump pics after school today! Officialy four months today ;D


----------



## A1983

Beautiful...is photo bucket something on a laptop not on a phone? Ill have a look! Congrats CMF! X


----------



## monro84

Thanks ladies that makes me feel better about my bp now. :flower:

LVn--hope you can find a good ob soon. Ohhh love the bump so cute. :flower:

Dolly--I have had those pains too. Like when you sneeze omg had them since 5 wks and boy did/do they hurt. I have still been having cramps off and on for the past week but HR still good so I guess its normal. love the pic love the bump :thumbup:

A--I know that feeling of better to be safe then sorry and luckly the dr I have now feels the same way thats why he is going to do the checks. Do you know how they are done are they done by US. I was thinking they were b/c he said with my US at 12 wks the cervix looked fine and I did not realize that they even checked it then. Not getting a flu shot. Just don't trust it in the states. 

Luman--when do you find out? 

jess--my ob always tells me to stay on a low sodium diet but I have not been doing that :blush: I like your birth plan lol :thumbup:

merri--yay for a great scan 

beautiful--Awe great bump pic. I want one mine finally poped a little at 15 wks 1 day like over night it was alot more rounder but still small. :dohh:


----------



## A1983

Yes hun, cervix is checked by transvaginal us-mine is next weekend (private)...spoke to my mw today at my appointment and she said unless there is a reason for suspected IC then they wont scan me at 20w...I will push for it when I see obstetrician on Friday as im not prepared for it to be a case of 'ohh sorry, we should have checked'...the thing is it can shorten at any point...so getting it checked at 22 weeks for eg doesn't mean at 24 weeks it wont shorten and become dilated..is that right?

Mw told me to relax as chances are everything will be fine throughout, wish I could!

Gosh im permanently starving! 3rd lunch being cooked!


----------



## monro84

Well thats odd b/c I had a transabdominal US when he told me my cervix looked fine:shrug:. I actually thought that they were transvaginal. Is it possible to ck both ways.:shrug:. I think it is up to the dr when to stop some say you cannot get a stitch after 20 wks and that monitoring won't matter after then but some monitor you till 3rd tri. I am not sure what mine is going to do though I think he might monitor me till 3rd or close to it but IDK.

I know that hungry feeling very well.


----------



## A1983

Ha well my mw said they don't even do the stitch anymore-nor progesterone pessaries! Ridiculous I say. Im just praying I don't have IC as it seems no-one wants to help unless necessary. ..ie a previous loss due to iC.


----------



## LVnMommy

I have been RAVENOUS .I ate two dinners last night! And one was huge.portions! Im starving:(lol. I hope this does not continue


----------



## amjon

monro84 said:


> Well thats odd b/c I had a transabdominal US when he told me my cervix looked fine:shrug:. I actually thought that they were transvaginal. Is it possible to ck both ways.:shrug:. I think it is up to the dr when to stop some say you cannot get a stitch after 20 wks and that monitoring won't matter after then but some monitor you till 3rd tri. I am not sure what mine is going to do though I think he might monitor me till 3rd or close to it but IDK.
> 
> I know that hungry feeling very well.

The MFM always checks abdominal when I have my U/S. I think TV is more accurate, but they get a good enough idea abdominal. The MFM told me they can put the stitch in up to 20 weeks after that it's been shown not to be effective.


----------



## kelly4

Is anyone still shattered all the time, I seem to be getting at least 12 hours sleep at night, I go to bed way before everyone else, I am just over 16 weeks now and was hoping I would start to feel better, I am pleased the morning sickness has eased but its the tiredness thats the trouble.:sleep:


----------



## flapjack10

Yep Kelly! I'm still shattered, but it is getting better! There's a lot if growing going on in that belly! 

Here's a bump pic of me! 18weeks 5 days:
xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BeautifulD

Look at that cute little bump :cloud9:


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh Kelly I'm exhausted. In bed by 9:30 most nights an on the days I'm off work I tend to dose of for an hour or so in the afternoon. Tried to stay up last night to watch one born every minute and fell asleep on the couch! 
Flapjack your bump is so cute! Xxx


----------



## A1983

I know that hungry feeling very well.[/QUOTE]

The MFM always checks abdominal when I have my U/S. I think TV is more accurate, but they get a good enough idea abdominal. The MFM told me they can put the stitch in up to 20 weeks after that it's been shown not to be effective.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Amjon...so if at my 20w nhs scan they refuse to scan me tv, I could rely on the abdominal scan to check my cevix length? Im going to get a private scan every 2 weeks from 18-24 (works out at 3 scans...so worth it to prevent anything going wrong with ?IC)


----------



## A1983

Sorry I'm not too good at this quoting thing-baby brain!


----------



## A1983

Dollybird said:


> Yeh Kelly I'm exhausted. In bed by 9:30 most nights an on the days I'm off work I tend to dose of for an hour or so in the afternoon. Tried to stay up last night to watch one born every minute and fell asleep on the couch!
> Flapjack your bump is so cute! Xxx

Yes im alseep by 10 most nights-and that's not when I've had to get up early! Still to watch OBEM, was a bit nervous after last weeks...had me googling things after that lady talked of what happened to her last time-never a good idea!


----------



## LVnMommy

Had my anatomy scan today!!! Baby is looking AWESOME! she said BEAUTIFUL brain and that she can really tell I take my vitamins! Baby is still measuring big:) still a.boy! She took a quick look at my kidneys and right one is dialated, and looks to be a stone!! Cardiologists will check it out in 2 weeks.


----------



## ladykara

Flapjack love your little bump, would love a small bump. I'm a lot smaller than I was with Paige and jake, although mine pops out 10x bigger by the evening. My mate was only a bit bigger than you full term, I'm so jealous !!! People can't weight for bumps but I cant look after two kids and work with a bump that gets in the way x


----------



## amjon

A1983 said:


> I know that hungry feeling very well.
> 
> The MFM always checks abdominal when I have my U/S. I think TV is more accurate, but they get a good enough idea abdominal. The MFM told me they can put the stitch in up to 20 weeks after that it's been shown not to be effective.
> 
> Thanks Amjon...so if at my 20w nhs scan they refuse to scan me tv, I could rely on the abdominal scan to check my cevix length? Im going to get a private scan every 2 weeks from 18-24 (works out at 3 scans...so worth it to prevent anything going wrong with ?IC)

If they know what they're doing it should be okay.


----------



## flapjack10

ladykara said:


> Flapjack love your little bump, would love a small bump. I'm a lot smaller than I was with Paige and jake, although mine pops out 10x bigger by the evening. My mate was only a bit bigger than you full term, I'm so jealous !!! People can't weight for bumps but I cant look after two kids and work with a bump that gets in the way x

I think it's a very kind picture! It's bigger than that now! :haha:

Mine is so much bigger in the evening too!

xxx


----------



## A1983

Managed to get a TV scan at my nhs 20w scan so that's good! Then I can compare it to the one im having at 18w and maybe then ill relax if cervix normal length!


----------



## monro84

So it might be a possiblility of find out what I am having Mon. I go for a cervix shortening scan and I called them and asked them if they might be able to look and see. The nurse talked to the US tech and she said that she could look but it would not be no guarentee or conformation until my 18 to 20 wk scan. I told the nurse that I don't mind that and that would be fine so she told me that when I get in there to ask the US tech to see if she can tell. My Dh wanted to wait till the official scan but I told him that I was going with or with out him to find out. He was like will I already know its a boy. Men lol.


----------



## girlinyork

Oh exciting. I find out Wednesday and I'm so so so excited!


----------



## mackjess

Have you ladies had cervix issues in the past? Sorry if I missed prev posts, just curious since there are so many posts about it recently.

I don't know when they start, but I know towards the end I'll go in weekly for cervix checks. Boy does that sound fun. NOT.


----------



## A1983

Sorry Jess! No im just neurotic when it comes to the baby!! I did have a d&e last summer following a mc, but so do many women..but if I can control something I will-eg prevent a pre-term labour before 24 weeks by having cervix length checked-it should be 3.0cm or more so I just feel reassured by having these checks as it's something I CAN do as opposed to not having any control over if that makes sense


----------



## mackjess

I understand. TG I pulled the trigger on the doppler. Last night DH is like, wow you really like using that thing. lol. I sometimes make it about 2 days without checking but that's it. I feel a lot of cramping/twinging/tight feelings some days and although it's all normal I like to hear the little bubs at night if I've had them. Helps me sleep better. :)

My ob checked my cervix at 6 wks and 12 wks, so it seems like that will be a pretty regular deal for me. I don't look forward to it or ask for it. I am sure I would if I ask for more if I felt the twinges or pain down lower but other than that please no. Hehe


----------



## monro84

GIY-- Yay!!! so exciting what do you think it is and what do you want? It really does not matter to me but my Dh believes its a boy so I kinda want a girl b/c there are none in the immediate family and my dh would be wrong. lol but I really dont' care. 

Jess-- I have not had any problems in the past b/c I have not gotten far enought to have problems but I had a mullerian anomaly a partial septate uterus that was the cause of some previous mc so I had that resected in Dec 2011. But when you have any kind of mullerian anomaly even when you have had it fixed you can still possibly have problems with IC or preterm labor b/c when the uterus was forming the cervix was also so if the uterus has problems then its possible the cervix does also like not being as strong as its suppose to. I also had a d&c with my first mmc which was a blighted ovum. and had taken the crytotec (sp) to start another mmc and then had the septate suregery and supposidly the more times you have had your cervix dilated it increases the risk a little more for IC or preterm labor. So its just as a precaution. I think if I get pregnant again with out any problems then they might not ck for it next time if I don't have any problems this time but I could be wrong.


----------



## monro84

actually the cervix cks are done by US eithr TV or TA but TV I think is more reliable. I was cked the way you were talking about jess last time I was at dr wHich was last thurs and I would not mind avoiding that away also. :dohh:


----------



## mackjess

monro84 said:


> actually the cervix cks are done by US eithr TV or TA but TV I think is more reliable. I was cked the way you were talking about jess last time I was at dr wHich was last thurs and I would not mind avoiding that away also. :dohh:

Yea, it's not pleasant, especially since things seem more sensitive when you are preggers. It made me spot a teeny bit last time, so GRRRR please don't give me a heart attack just to check it out. I'm sure they've checked it on the u/s but once they move off the baby and to the ovaries etc, I'm like whatevs, I just want to see the baby. :haha: They have said "everything looks fine" so I guess that's good. I can't ask for too many details because I know how crazy I can get obsessing about details.


----------



## girlinyork

I think I'm team blue. OH wants a girl but I'm undecided and will probably want exactly what I get lol x


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Is there any way to ask for another ultrasound? I live in Canada if it makes a difference.


----------



## mackjess

Sorry CMF, no idea about Canada. How are you feeling lady?

GIY, Yay Team Blue!! I think it's a fun team to be on! :happydance:


----------



## A1983

CMF-for you to have another ultrasound? In the UK you have to pay privately but it's not too much, and well worth it. Otherwise if you had any issues you would be scanned at the hospital ie pains etc. 

Jess im just the same re info-the thing is I know too much as ignorance is bliss at times! Every sonographer has smiled and told me to stop googling when I ask questions and I havent even mentioned I've been trailing the internet ;-) ohh and my cervix checks will be all ultrasounds tv


----------



## LVnMommy

Sooo I just had a crying meltdown on the way home from taking my kids to.the park! First a last asks me if my children are my little.brother and sister! Then she asks me why does my son not.sign?? my son is not deaf, he did have hearing issues and has PDD so he does not pronounce his.letters properly then she begins to tell me how she was working in a classroom with a special education teacher and how he should be in it. Seriously lady!?!?! I worked hard with my son and did intensive Speech therapy for a year a half! It was prob. My hormones but people who don't have children with disabilities, should.not offer Their uneducated opinions. Needless.to say I will.be avoiding the park.for a whole.


----------



## mackjess

Oh LVN, I'm so sorry. The lady was just trying to help, but dang she shoulda kept her mouth shut and let you enjoy the park. How rude to assume she knows well enough to tell you what to do or not do. Some people have zero people reading skills and have no idea they are just in the wrong. Chalk it up to her being a know-it-all with no people skills and ignore it!

And your hormones are the opposite if mine! lol, I get the angries more than the cryings, so she would have lost her head with me around.


----------



## LVnMommy

She said Oh! Those are your children? You must have started young... . I was like um, I guess married at 18 had my first at 19. It's just strange to me when complete strangers comment on things they have no personal business in?! Just a very strange day


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Hmmm... maybe I'll just wait then... do we have ANY team pinks?! You all are freaking me out haha! I want a girl so bad!! Has anyone tried this? Add the age you are to give birth+the month # you conceived in, if it's odd it's a boy, and if it's even it's a girl? Worked with everyone so far!!


----------



## amjon

ColorMeFamous said:


> Hmmm... maybe I'll just wait then... do we have ANY team pinks?! You all are freaking me out haha! I want a girl so bad!! Has anyone tried this? Add the age you are to give birth+the month # you conceived in, if it's odd it's a boy, and if it's even it's a girl? Worked with everyone so far!!

Everything for me says girl, but it's two boys. :( (Even with Shettles Method we should be having a girl.)


----------



## amjon

Thought I would post some of the twins 18 week U/S photos. They did some of the 20 week anatomy scan this week (and will finish what they couldn't get in 2 weeks). This was their second as we had one at 14 weeks also. They boys are getting bigger. :)
 



Attached Files:







18weeks.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 2









TwinA18weeks.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 0









TwinBprofile18weeks.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## girlinyork

Awww they are so adorable


----------



## ColorMeFamous

They are so cute!!


----------



## BeautifulD

I agree... Uber cute!


----------



## A1983

Gorgeous boys!!!


----------



## bethneebabe

Hi ladies! It's been a while for me. We bought a house and between all of that madness and work stuff I haven't been online as much. It makes me so happy to hear that everyone is doing great and I love the ultrasound photos. Amjon-- the twins are so cute!!! Glad to see everything is coming along well.

I'm about 18 weeks now but haven't had an ultrasound since 10 weeks (NT scan not standard here). I need to schedule my 20 week soon but I am so worried they will say something is wrong. I have had a hard time staying positive this pregnancy. How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## A1983

Im exactly the same Beth! Although I've booked a scan for 18weeks as can't wait for the 20 week one...2 weeks is too long! So ill have 2 in the next 3 weeks. We just want our little babies to be safe and healthy, with every day we grow closer to them and fall even more in love xxx


----------



## flapjack10

ColorMeFamous said:


> Hmmm... maybe I'll just wait then... do we have ANY team pinks?! You all are freaking me out haha! I want a girl so bad!! Has anyone tried this? Add the age you are to give birth+the month # you conceived in, if it's odd it's a boy, and if it's even it's a girl? Worked with everyone so far!!

That predicts me a girl, but it'll be 20weeks before we find out!



amjon said:


> Thought I would post some of the twins 18 week U/S photos. They did some of the 20 week anatomy scan this week (and will finish what they couldn't get in 2 weeks). This was their second as we had one at 14 weeks also. They boys are getting bigger. :)

Soooo cute!

AFM- I keep having mild 'vibrating' feelings in my lady bits - I wonder if these are flutters or stretching? 

I've got my 20 week scan on Friday, but team yellow! Nervous, but impatient at the same time. I miss my baby and want to be reassured they're ok! Also my friend in RL has found out she's pg with her rainbow baby :dance: so happy for her!

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

It predicts girl for me too team :yellow: buddy! 

Sounds like baby fj :thumbup:


----------



## A1983

I'm definitely feeling baby now! Little taps  I feel them when im lying down and mostly first thing in morning and at night time...this morning I had 10 taps in 5 mins! I place my hands over belly to feel them but am getting good at recognising them now so hands aren't always needed  I sometimes feel a roll/turn to...like a mini mexican wave in my tum!


----------



## merristems

hi ladies i have a question as you are all 2-4 weeks further on than me. sorry if tmi but has anyone else had pains in their lady bits? I have been getting some which worry me as this is my forst baby and i dont know if its normal stretching of bony bits and ligaments or if its something else. Thanks for your input XXX


----------



## BeautifulD

Yep I get them hun, as far as I'm aware it's just stretching x


----------



## merristems

could it be SPD? Or the start of it?


----------



## A1983

Could be hun...I get it when I walk sometimes...really quite painful just above pubic bone and this spreads down to my lady lips! Goes as soon as I sit down though but will continue if I keep walking


----------



## merristems

oh ok seems like it's to be expected then thankyou for replying :) mine is pubis area the bony front bit, especially if im to active in the garden (im a gardener!).


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies!! Well I'm feeling surprisingly chilled out now- although had a. It of a scare the other day and was worried the upset would harm the baby. Daft really. Still annoyed about the scare in fact - was out walking my dog (on a lead was in a residential area and never have her off lead where there's cars and children about), when my neighbour came along with her two dogs off the lead who proceeded to attack mine.. Baring in mind this whole time my dog is still attached to me in the lead! In the end I had to run off she never even called them down.. So furious!! It's my opinion that if your dogs do not come to heel immediately when called then they should not be off lead particularly in a built up area- it not only puts others at risk but the dog as it could be distracted and end up getting run over. Anyways rant over. Just still shook up I guess. They were big dogs. So on a more positive note had midwife today and all is well.. Bubs was kicking at Doppler and everything! Can't believe I'm only 3 weeks away from half way.. Only 7 weeks till "V day"!!! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Meristems I also get pains down there.. Sometimes just crampy sometimes Achey sometimes shooting.. Think most peeps get them.. Nothing to worry about xxx


----------



## merristems

Sorry to hear about your scare, I can not stand irresponsible dog owners! I used to work at a vets and the majority of dog attacks were on dogs on leads attacked by dogs offf leads. You could consider reporting it to police-i would. At least lo is ok and you got away relatively unscathed xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Soooooo irresponsible to have dogs on lead. Even if they do come to heel, if a dog's animal instincts kick in they aren't reliable and should come back!

I've updated tickers with some nice splashes of blue. If anyone's dates are wrong or they're just plain missing a ticker let me know.

Has anyone heard from Shashua?

I'm soooo excited for Wednesday when I find out what team I'm on :D


----------



## ladykara

Lvn sorry for your park experience with that women, being a mum with a special needs child I can totally agree that some people should just keep their opviews to themselves ! X

Amjon -Love the scan photos !!!! Beautiful boys x

Flapjack- let me tell you about a funny story which I can only share with a few, I was oregnant with Paige and I felt my phone vibrate but couldn't find it, I pulled the sofa apart trying to find this mobile phone which kept vibrating... I was in the house phone to someone, after 40 mins of still trying to figure out what phone it is and where it is I suddenly realised it was my lady bits !!! It was the most strangest feeling ever !!! I googled it and although I couldn't find a answer I did see it was common ..x


Dolly, but have been awful !!! Was your dog ok ? Will u speak to your neighbour, glad MW appointment went well x

Hey everyone else, sorry I don't post much, I'm working long weeks and started my publishing my fairy making page so its all a bit manic. I find out the sex tomorrow morning.. Just hope baby lets us see

Hugs xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Exciting Kara :D mine is the day after. I really hope baby exposes themselves nicely for you x


----------



## srrhc

Hi everyone. I too need to apologize for not posting often. I still follow each day. Long hours at work and busy at home too. So exciting to see everyone moving right along :)


----------



## srrhc

Hi everyone. I too need to apologize for not posting often. I still follow each day. Long hours at work and busy at home too. So exciting to see everyone moving right along :)


----------



## flapjack10

merristems said:


> hi ladies i have a question as you are all 2-4 weeks further on than me. sorry if tmi but has anyone else had pains in their lady bits? I have been getting some which worry me as this is my forst baby and i dont know if its normal stretching of bony bits and ligaments or if its something else. Thanks for your input XXX

Yup yup yup yup yup!

Dolly - that is awful about those dogs! Your neighbour is a menace! Hope you, bump and dog are ok :hugs:



ladykara said:


> Flapjack- let me tell you about a funny story which I can only share with a few, I was oregnant with Paige and I felt my phone vibrate but couldn't find it, I pulled the sofa apart trying to find this mobile phone which kept vibrating... I was in the house phone to someone, after 40 mins of still trying to figure out what phone it is and where it is I suddenly realised it was my lady bits !!! It was the most strangest feeling ever !!! I googled it and although I couldn't find a answer I did see it was common ..
> 
> Hey everyone else, sorry I don't post much, I'm working long weeks and started my publishing my fairy making page so its all a bit manic. I find out the sex tomorrow morning.. Just hope baby lets us see
> 
> Hugs xxx

:rofl: that's exactly what it feels like! Glad it's not just me!

Good luck at scan LK! 

I'm 20 weeks today! Halfway: :dance:


----------



## BeautifulD

happy 20 weeks fj!!! :haopydance:


----------



## girlinyork

FJ, you're 50% buffered!


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies! Me bump and dog are all unscathed, just a little shook up. In honesty my little Sam (my dog) is pretty feisty and can defend herself well but I feel bad that she was put in that situation. She was all huffy and sad when she came home cause she knows that I don't like her barking at other dogs or snapping and because I was so upset she probably thought she'd done something wrong when she was only defending herself. Oh lady kara I can't wait to find out if you are another team blue or gonna break the trend with a team pink! Glad to hear everyone's pregnancies are going well! We'll be third tri before we know it! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Happy halfway point flapjack!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Dollybird

I'm scared to update my ticker.. Stupid superstition.. What yous think?? Should I update it? Xxx

Edit: I'm actually 17 weeks today according to my dates from my 12 week scan.


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks guys! Haven't we all done so well to get this far with (some) of our sanity!

xxx


----------



## merristems

GIY, Lady K hope those babies show themselves for you ;) 
Flapjack Happy 20wks time is moving on quickly
lol about vibrating bits! one to look forward to!!

Glad im not the only one with sore parts! had a scare this am as had a ton of cm but thought is was something more sinister. Took my prenatal and vomited it up straight away so all must be well- wish i'd remember to eat before i take it! think i'll stick to straight folic acid in the am!


----------



## flapjack10

Awww merri hope you feel better after puking!

xxx


----------



## merristems

I changed mine straight away Dolly, and im usually a superstisious type my point of view is we all should enjoy our pregnancies to the maximum as we all know how hard getting here has been!


----------



## flapjack10

Dollybird said:


> I'm scared to update my ticker.. Stupid superstition.. What yous think?? Should I update it? Xxx
> 
> Edit: I'm actually 17 weeks today according to my dates from my 12 week scan.

Change it! :flower: 

Xxx


----------



## merristems

always feels good to puke!! Wierd I know but i feel 100% better as soon as i stop!


----------



## A1983

I was the same Dolly-not wanting to change something that was going so well...what if changing my ticker meant something?! Ha ha...but I changed it and all is well  Think we're exactly the same in dates  Ahh poor Sam...im sure she had lots of cuddles once you'd all calmed down. As a teenager my dog was attacked by a big black dog at night whist I was walking her-sunk its teeth into poor little Winny and I prised its mouth away with my hands from her back leg without thinking but it walked off-she needed stitches :-( the owners were 2 young girls who just stood there in silence!


----------



## mackjess

I should probably change mine, but I guess I'm waiting til I get a little further along to make sure the date doesn't change again. I have another scan early March so I'll probably update it then if it's still different. Sorry about your scare with the dogs. We have a lady that lives in our cul-de-sac that drives a federal police SUV, but she just lets her dog out the front door to potty. He craps on the sidewalk by our mailboxes and digs in people's trash!! I have to have security clearance and they interview my neighbors, and I don't even do anything for security (I'm a federal employee as well). I hope I still live here whenever her 10 year background check is due and I can tell them she breaks the law every day!!

FJ - Congrats on 20 weeks!! I can't believe how close we are to all being there!

I'm so sorry if I'm forgetting people. I have benadryl brain. AFM- I caught influenza B even though I had my flu shot in Oct. Woke up at 4am Saturday with a fever and have only left the house 1 time since, and that was to go to the doc this morning. TG tylenol works on fevers better than it does on headaches so my fever stayed in the 99/100 range Sat and Sun. No fever Monday so I thought I'd be going back to work this morning but instead I woke up with a lowgrade fever and no voice. Now I'm on anti-biotics for a secondary throat infection and they have me taking benadryl and I can take the 4 hour sudafed every 6 hours 2 times a day so I can breathe again soon. SIGH.

On the upswing, my DH has been wonderful at taking care of me. And even thru all the sickness I have still been a hungry hungry hippo, so I have been keeping him busy! Also, my little Finn is usually a turd about letting me hear his HB on the doppler. I can always hear it behind the wooshing placenta, but it's never very isolated. He must feel sorry for his momma so he's been a good boy and I've heard him the last 2 days loud and clear soon as I barely touch the wand to my belly. It's so reassuring to know he's doing good even though I'm feeling so cruddy. Hoping I can at least work from home tomorrow then head back to work Thurs. Really hoping everyone has a better week than I have!!


----------



## srrhc

Fj yay for 20 weeks! 

GIY I love the front page. Lots of blue.


----------



## girlinyork

We are team pink!!


----------



## LVnMommy

Yayyyyy GIY! Finally pink bump:) congrats!


----------



## BeautifulD

:shock: wow Giy I was convinced you were team blue! 

Yaaaaay our first team pink on this thread :happydance: 

Congratulations lovely! X


----------



## Dollybird

Congrats giy! A lovely pink bump to go with all those blue bumps! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats GIY! :dance: Piccies please! :D

Happy 20 weeks!

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

The pics will go up when I am home on my laptop :D she was perfect. No abnormalities visible x


----------



## ladykara

Yay congrats honey on your daughter, fab news,

I'm carrying on the blue trend, all is perfect x


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats Kara on the blue bump :D Your psychic was right


----------



## ladykara

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/baby%20paige/62FF18E0-F78D-4041-99D2-5593E84B8419-5741-000005DF33DC4DA4_zpsb795b810.jpg

Baby boy x


----------



## ladykara

GIY - yep, I do feel like having another just to prove our life's are not pre planned..lol x


----------



## mackjess

Congrats Kara and GIY on your babies not being shy! Yay team blue and the new team pink!!


----------



## monro84

amjon--love the twin pics.

bethnee--congrats on the house

merri--I have been getting pains in my tailbone. Not to much in the lady parts just alot more sensitive down there. I do love that I have no nauseas feeling right after throwing up its just the process I hate. The hot flash then the heaving then afterward the watery eyes and runny noise and now you need to brush your teeth or get gum quick but that feeling only last about 30 min. Ugh. :dohh:

ladyk--I have had the same vibrating I believe but I have had it since 13 or 14 wks but it is right above my pubic bone so I had figured it was the baby. 
Awe congrats on blue so happy for you. :happydance:

FJ--Yay!! 20 wks congrats :happydance:

Dolly--So sorry about that whole ordeal but glad eveyone is alright. :hugs:. I swear if anything happened to either of my dogs(and I have 2 black labs) there would be hell to pay. Especially if I knew who the owner was. 

A--omg I would have been trying to get my dog off of the other if it was mine doing the attacking instead of just standing there no matter what age I was. If it was mine getting attacked I would be opening a can of whoop ass on the dog and owner. When my male lab was 1 1/2 (he is 5 now) he got hit on halloween and the lady that hit him stopped right before the red light at the road and looked back I assume she saw when he got up and ran inside to his dog crate b/c she took off after that my DH was out side tending to him at the time and did not think to get a license plate #. This was in city limits too at 6am my DH said she ran off the rd putting makeup on. After that he would not come out of his crate so we took the whole thing to the vet found out his liver might had gone into his abdominal cavity through a possible hole in is diaphgram so we took him to the college vet school hospital and it turned out it was the way he was laying in the first x ray but he had brusied kidney's, lungs, liver, heart, bladder, eveything almost but he was ok. I swear I think he is part cat and has 9 lives he has used up 5 of them already lol.

GIY--Oh wow congrats yay!!!:happydance: hope I can follow suit. 

AFM--I had a bit of a scare Mon. I went to the bathroom and I guess pushed to hard and maybe poped a blood vessel in my cervix b/c I wipped and it was red blood I know it was not a hemroid b/c I stuck some toilt paper in there and it was alot of red blood. I did not wory to much 1 b/c that is what I thought had happened anyways and 2 I had an appt and scan at 3:30 so they looked could not find where it was coming from said maybe infection but did a swab and that was all clear so told me pelvic rest and no sex for a wk (had not done it for a few days any ways) DH was not to happy about that part but scan was good US tech tried to look but said baby was breech and it was hard to get a good look. I did the cervix ck (it was 3.48 so they said thats good) and she looked then too we would have been able to see it if baby had moved its foot but not luck dr said will probably get another one at 20 wks. Baby heart rate was 143 but it was not very active and did get some good head/profile shots. 
Through the skull theory so far I have been getting boy guesses. But nub is basically all girl. 

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8093/8465737333_df756fea23.jpg
Untitled by monro15, on Flickr
https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8370/8465736195_4329203e51.jpg
Untitled by monro15, on Flickr


----------



## monro84

On another note when will this nauseasness go away. It has gotten better since I hit 16 wks but I threw up right after US in the bathroom in the US room on monday. But was not nauseus the whole day, I was good Sat. Sun (but took a zorfran), Mon even though I got sick, and Tues was kinda nauseas but not to bad but now today ugh woke up and it was bad still bad and I have tried to eat protine so my stomach will quit growling and that is not working. :shrug::brat:


----------



## girlinyork

That photo looks girl to me and the nausea suggests girl too x


----------



## flapjack10

ladykara said:


> Yay congrats honey on your daughter, fab news,
> 
> I'm carrying on the blue trend, all is perfect x

Congrats LK!

Monro - no more scares please! I'm telling you off now! xxx glad everything was ok.
:hugs: I'm rubbish at guessing from scan pics so won't even attempt!

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I'll guess :pink: too, baby has soft features :) 

Congrats on team :blue: Kara :happydance:


----------



## monro84

Awe thank y'all, I hope I can be the next on the pink team. :happydance: I have a follow up appt with dr this mon so I will see if maybe I can get another scan booked at 18 wks he said around 20 wks is when they usually do gender scans but maybe:shrug:


----------



## merristems

Congrats GIY on your lil pink bubba
Congrats Kara and your blue bean so happy for you both.
Monro hope you are ok seems like lil one is all good though so thats a relief! XXX


----------



## Dollybird

Lady kara congrats on your blue bump! And what a lovely pic!! Monro that must've been scarey I'm glad all was well. Your pics are lovely. My nausea is mostly gone but I still have the odd day here and there tht I feel crap and am sick. Hope u feel better soon xxx


----------



## ladykara

Monro- glad all was ok, still scary when you see blood, love the scan photos.. So cute x


----------



## JFG

Congrats GIY and Ladykara so pleased both scans went well and you got to see what baby was  only two more sleeps to go for me...can't wait am getting nervous now!

xx


----------



## girlinyork

What do you think you're having JFG? Are you team yellow? Do you have a slight preference?


----------



## A1983

Yeah I still have the odd day of nausea-normally in the evening and ive been sick a couple of times too. Im having my GTT test in a couple of weeks and ive been given a glucose monitor which im over using really as feel so guilty if bs go above 7.5..so far im only finding cereals are making my bs go too high so im going to have to stick to boring porridge and eggs! Im on metformin anyway due to some insulin resistance last year in a random blood test. Im hoping once ive had baby and I increase my activity levels/exercise again I will be deemed as 'normal' and not still pre-diabetic...it depresses me as I love my food and im tiny, with no history of sugar issues in family. Anyway im waffling now-sorry!

Do you find baby moves some days more than others? I know it's early and bigger movements will come but sometimes ill feel about 20 within an hour of me chilling and lying down and other times just once or twice (and im off work atm so having lots of opportunities to lie down to feel him) having said that yesterday he bunched right up and it felt tight and I could feel his body as a ball shape plus I could see it sticking out my right side of uterus just where I felt him..and then he kicked! &#9829; 

Monroe are you having anymore cervix checks? So happy for your good measurement


----------



## Dollybird

kinda changed my tickers ladies..wasnt brave enough (stupid i know) to go the whole hog...but what do yous think of my compromise?xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Well done Dolly! Compromise is fab :)

xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

Yesterday my.kidney stone began to terrorize me. HORRIBLE is all I can say. And it took my doctor office from my call at 8 am in tears and severe pain to.call.back at 6 pm, and say,.drink water or go hospital, thank God IM getting a new OB since we are moving.


----------



## girlinyork

Argh, lvn you poor thing. That sounds awful. And what a dreadful sounding doctor x


----------



## kelly4

Hi ladies, hows everyone doing, I have been ok but had a really rubbish midwife appointment tuesday and she made me feel awful. It wasnt my usual one, she was in a rush anyway and I was in there about 5 mins, she tested my urine, which has still blood in it after 4 weeks and antibiotics, just told me to go to the hospital if i start bleeding as I have had no bleeding, its just in my wee. She didnt reasure me whats so ever and refused to check baby's heart beat as said to early, I was 16+6 weeks and lucky I have my own doppler as I have been able to get the heart beat from 11 weeks. I should have said something to her but after all the stuff about the blood still, I froze, it just reminded me of my mmc last year all over again. I came home thinking ok, this baby isnt going to make it. Just awful. I do have my gender scan on monday, so I am hoping things are ok.


----------



## flapjack10

Oh dear LVN! Take care :hugs:

Kelly - What a horrible midwife! :hugs: If you feel up to it definitely complain to the Supervisor Midwife about her because it's not on that she plays down blood in wee and offers no reassurance.

xxx


----------



## merristems

Oh Kelly what a crappy midwife :( Just think how lucky you are that you have a doppla and know baby is ok, I would complain, even if she was late or running behind thats no excuse for poor care. Maybe you should phone docs too and get them to test your infection so you get the correct antibiotics the ones your on are obviously wrong. :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

I'd definitely complain about the midwife! That was unacceptable! I'm sure your baby is fine but go to your GP anyway and get the blood checked out seeing as she was so useless. You will love your gender scan x


----------



## kelly4

Thanks ladies, I have text my normal midwife as everything is by text here, and have asked to see her when she gets back from her sick leave, will phone doctors as well and see if they can test it again, I dont know whether it was down to me not drinking enough, so drinking cranberry juice, water and lemon barley as have been told these can help, you ladies know what its like when you miscarry and then the mention of blood again, totally freaks you out. Thank god for my doppler, as prob use it twice a week. Hopefully the scan will put my mind at ease a bit.


----------



## girlinyork

If the blood was in your pee it's more than likely from your bladder. It needs treating so it doesn't hit your kidneys so lots of fluids is definitely order of the day. I'm sure your bladder infection won't effect your rainbow xx


----------



## flapjack10

SCAN DAY! Team :yellow:

Love love love this child! It's such a cheekyface!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## girlinyork

Awwww FJ, so cute! Did you get any boy or girl intuitions when watching the scan? x


----------



## flapjack10

I had a dream last night that someone told me it was a boy! No inklings though! I was too busy looking at the ribcage....wow it's so amazing! 

xxxx


----------



## girlinyork

I had loads of boy dreams lol x


----------



## flapjack10

Must be a girl then lol!


----------



## kelly4

ah what a cute picture, it does seem nearly everyone is having boys, only a few team pink.


----------



## girlinyork

Any slight preferences FJ?


----------



## JFG

girlinyork said:


> What do you think you're having JFG? Are you team yellow? Do you have a slight preference?

I have no idea! My DH thinks girl and my mom thinks boy lol I plan on finding out though if baby is willing to show us!


----------



## flapjack10

girlinyork said:


> Any slight preferences FJ?

Nope! After 3 losses all I want is a healthy baby - willy or vajingo! I will be happy!

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Yep I was exactly the same :) I think whatever I could have had I would have left the scan room convinced I'd landed the better gender because it would have been a boy or girl all my own <3


----------



## flapjack10

Awww it's so great isn't it? I'm so proud of us all (over emotional preggo alert)

Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

We have all come so far. <3


----------



## BeautifulD

We have.... I for one deep down never thought I would get this far. Ever! :cloud9:


----------



## girlinyork

Me too! I thought an early loss was inevitable but my little girl kicking my bladder still amazes me and proves otherwise


----------



## JFG

Hi everyone, had my scan today and baby was perfect :cloud9: it was such a relief to know everything is going as it should aaaannnd i'm team pink :happydance: although due to the position she did say she couldn't be 100% sure so better not go mad on buying all pink! 
I have to go for another scan at 32 weeks due to my placenta being low but they said it will prob move around as it usually does as the uterus grows but happy that I get to see baby again  
I will post my scan pic as soon as i can have to do it from my phone.


----------



## girlinyork

Yay congrats on team pink :D welcome on board x


----------



## Dollybird

Congrats jfg!! Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Yay another team pink! Congrats Jfg :hugs:


----------



## merristems

woowho jfg :)


----------



## kelly4

Congrats jfg xx


----------



## girlinyork

Kelly, don't you have a scan today? X


----------



## BeautifulD

How many scans are left now?

I have mine Thursday :happydance:


----------



## Dollybird

Oh Thursday you must be excited! Not long now! I'm March the 8th- been literally counting down the days. Can't wait! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

we almost had the same scan day again dolly. I'm March 7th. can't wait as I haven't felt movement yet. tg for the Doppler. I'm on antibiotics right now so my digestive tract is constantly gurgling and pinching and I think I'm losing the baby movements in all of that.

congrats on team pink!


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats JFG! Yay a pinkie! :dance:

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw brilliant jess we can countdown together!! I've been a bit of Doppler fiend this week- despite all the movement. Have used it about 3-4 times.. Usually only use it once a week!! Been feeling a bit paranoid this week think it's just the run up to the scan. Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

That's understandable Dolly! Not long until you see your gorgeous bub again! 

I guess I won't feel many kicks now due to having anterior placenta... Boo ra!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks flapjack I guess you're right. And hey I've managed to get through the 5-6 weeks since my 12 week scan pretty much worry free so I guess I've done not too bad lol. Just gonna try keep myself busy so I'm not stressing about it xxx


----------



## flapjack10

It's easier said than done though. I have days were I'm more panicky and think 'worse case' scenarios through my mind. Sometimes you need to air it out or it just builds up. We're here if you ever need to vent!

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I've been the same this week dolly! I've used my doppler so much! I suspect that I have an anterior placenta as I don't feel much movement but can hear bubs moving around like crazy on the doppler!

I think it's a mixture of that and it's been so long since I've seen baby!

Can't wait for Thursday but also very nervous!! Xx


----------



## flapjack10

Ooooh I need an anterior placenta buddy (if such a thing exists)! I can't remember if anyone else on here has one.

I couldn't sleep Saturday night or last night :cry: I just lie in bed with my eyes closed and sometimes nod off, but then wake myself again not long after. Something is deffo going on with my uterus and stretching - i wonder if that's what's keeping my awake? I'm exhausted, but I've had quite a few preggo days off sick and don't want my work to think I'm taking the mickey? I know they can't discriminate against pregnancy related sickness, but still. Better to take one day than force myself in, get rundown and have to take the whole week off?

Love to you all xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Well I haven't been told I have one but I only ever feel baby very low down or far over to the left. When I listen in if baby is on the right I don't feel anything at all :shrug: 

I would and rest all day! Xx


----------



## girlinyork

What do you do FJ? Can you work from home?

AFM, something really embarrassing happened last night. I was sat on the loo and did a massive trump which relieved so much pressure it made my stomach muscles seize up and I had to rub my bump furiously all the while going "oh oh, ow ow" and then Chris woke up and came in to see what it is and I had to explain it was a painful fart lol :blush:


----------



## flapjack10

Unfortunately I can't work from home - I'm a librarian so must be where the books are!

Oooooohhhhh dear GIY! My trumps have been so bad recently! It's so embarrassing! Poor you - I suppose this is just the start of us losing our dignity, after childbirth it'll all be gone!

xxx


----------



## kelly4

Hi ladies, I just got back from my gender scan and its a GIRL, I was sure it was, such a weird feeling now as I keep saying her, takes awhile to get used to. Everything looks good, have my twenty week scan in three weeks so then thats it, can sit back and try to enjoy this pregnancy. I have had no movement yet and am trying not to worry but I can hear her moving around on the doppler so hopefully in the next few weeks I will feel her, hope everyone else is ok xx:happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

Yay welcome to team pink Kelly :D so happy for you. If she was well and moving on the scan then I'm sure all is fine. So happy for you! X


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats Kelly! The pinks are coming in now!

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Eeeeee! another team pink, congratulations hun xx


----------



## A1983

Congrats Kelly!! As for movement I only started to feel my bub by feeling for her, and now I know what to feel I feel him all the time with or without hands  I just lay flat in bed with hands on my uterus area-thumb to thumb kinda...then just lay there...by the time 30 mins had passed I'd felt quite a few and for me they felt like little taps or pops..like wind but it doesn't travel ;-) 

Beautiful...are you team yellow? Sorry if you've already said! Only your profile pic scan looks similar to mine from Saturday (18weeks) and im team yellow...although I think it's a boy!! Apparently sloping foreheads are boys and smaller rounder ones are girls...who knows 

And Monroe-cervix measured 3.4cm so all good


----------



## A1983

Just realised I called my baby a her at first...I always refer to bubs as a he!! Maybe it's a sign ;-)


----------



## amjon

Flapjack, one of my twins is anterior (as was my daughter) and one is posterior. I do feel the one with the posterior placenta pretty much all the time, but can feel the other one from time to time.


----------



## flapjack10

Yay Amjon! I still don't think I've had a proper thump - still just flutters and vibrations. Oh well, I shall be patient! 

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

My baby was quiet this morning and I was concerned so quickly drunk a glass of ice water and she threw such a tantrum at being woken up by the cold. Threw herself around and punched and kicked like crazy. It was so funny. I love my funny little baby <3


----------



## flapjack10

I'm so jealous! You're a mean mummy giving baby an ice bath! Poor baby :haha:


----------



## girlinyork

Ahaha I did feel a bit cruel but the mw said to do it if baby is unusually quiet. She's not one for long periods of quiet though so hopefully this is a one off :D


----------



## A1983

Ahh giy that's so sweet  

Can I ask a quick question about my most recent scan (avatar pic)...do you think the blur line infront of his eyes and forehead is infact part of his face? Only I keep looking at his forehead and thinking it looks very flat and long? :-/ I feel AWFUL writing this! It may just be the way the picture was taken if he moved...just trying to work out if his little forehead from his nose IS the flat white (long) line, or its more rounded and that's what the blur line is? 

I know all that matters is he's healthy and I pray to God he remains that way-but mums are allowed to over analyse at times


----------



## girlinyork

I think it might be the way he is moving because I think I see a fleshier rounded bit to it. Another user had a scan pic a lot like that and the baby was born with a run of the mill forehead :)


----------



## A1983

Yes it's that rounder bit that im trying to work if its part of his face or just a blur?!


----------



## girlinyork

I think the rounder bit is part of his face :)


----------



## flapjack10

Yeah I think it is just a blur of movement and is part of his face!

xxx


----------



## A1983

Well I have my nhs 20 week scan in 2 weeks so ill post a pic then-poor little mite, he's giving me a few good kicks-think I deserve them ;-)


----------



## Dollybird

Kelly congrats on your scan and being team pink!! 
A1983 congrats on feeling bubs move its such a lovely feeling. Mines is becoming a real little wriggler and I just love it.. Sometimes it tickles! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

All right, tonight I'm going to lay in bed with my hands on my tummy and see if I can feel him move. So far I haven't, but like I sad I'm kinda gassy and gurgly thanks to the anti-biotics already messing with my already sensitive digestive tract, so I think sometimes it may have happened and I've missed it. Only about 4 days of the drugs left so hopefully I can feel something then.

I know he's a wriggler because he will move and be hard to find on doppler, then be there loud and clear, than be gone. 

Congrats on the team pink!

Speaking of trumps, mine have also gotten worse with pregnancy and now with anti-biotics. The other day I thought I was needing the bathroom *immediately* for a BM and RAN down the hall clutching my stomach thinking OMG I'm not going to make it. Well it was a false alarm, because I sat there for a minute and it was nothing but gas. LOL, LOUD gas that sounded like foghorns and echoed because of all the tile. So I'm in there sounding like a tugboat every few seconds vibrating the walls, and laughing so hard I'm crying. DH was in the office almost across the hall, and finally knocked on the door to find out why I was moaning and laughing. When I got out and finished my cry-laughing I had to tell him that wasn't moaning, it was me tooting. SO EMBARRASSED. :haha:


----------



## A1983

Ha ha ha Mackjess that's brilliant! My oh is well used to my 'trumpets'  You will be able to distinguish once you've felt a dew kicks...I remember telling oh I THINK ive felt him...1 more day of feeling 'kicks' and I knew it was baby and nothing else! Helps to have a feel when you're not having a windy moment though! 

Sore throat and cold today :-( just rest, gargling salt water (yum) and steamers?


----------



## girlinyork

Ahahaha Jess that story is brilliant :D


----------



## flapjack10

:rofl: aw mackjess! So funny!

:hugs: A1983 it's rubbish being sick and preggo. Take care!

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Happy 21 weeks FJ! :)


----------



## Dollybird

Loving the trumping stories ladies.. They've been cracking me up xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Tmi but anyone else had/got really itchy bbs/nipples? Mine are terrible today I can't bare it! Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Yes! Put shea butter or coco butter on the skin and nipple cream on your nipple. It works wonders


----------



## A1983

Yeah I get the odd day of itching-means growth and preparation for milk I presume  

I've just posted this, was wondering if you ladies experience this?

Hi, I've been experiencing this stretching/tightening sensation for about a week and when I do I've assumed its baby pushing upwards-like his bum sticking out-as I then can see and feel a hard area where the sensation is which stays for about 30 seconds then bump and sensation goes back down. I can only describe it as a big bubble of gas growing in your bowel before it passes-but much bigger!!

Anyway now im wondering if it is actually baby or bh? Never had bh before so don't know...the reason im not sure is because as im lying here its happened 5 times in a row and when I feel with my hands its like the left and right side of my uterus ball up-hard round part each side?!

Any ideas or similar experiences ladies?


----------



## flapjack10

Ooooh my boobs are so itchy - and impossible to scratch especially when in public!

A1983- I think I may have had what you describe, but I have no idea what it is! I thought BH were only felt towards the end of the pregnancy, but don't quote me on this. I'm guessing it's baby/uterus xxx


----------



## A1983

I had a read and they sound exactly like BH! Apparently they are present from the start but we don't feel them that early...and are perfectly normal (not painful at all).. I had about 4/5 though and that may be a lot so will check with mw.

My headaches are terrible atm (bp ok)...throbbing and permanently painful :-(


----------



## flapjack10

:shrug: Always best to check! :thumbup:

Poor you - you're going through the wars at the moment, bit like I was at 19-20 weeks! My problem is I get headaches from lack of hydration, but I can't seem to take much fluid in. I've just gone off drinking anything!

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I get hard bumps in my bump and it's baby. Now she moves more I can tell clearly :)


----------



## A1983

Yeah sorry-I am a whinger at the moment ha ha! Phoned mw-she said as long as there is no blood or pain they're fine-and a few an hour is perfectly normal. 

Giy-could you describe your hard bumps in your bump and what it feels like to get them?! Does it sound anything like what I described? And does it subside/go back down after about 20 seconds? X


----------



## girlinyork

Yes it feels a lot like you described :) its her bum or head I think. She pushes against me and then lets go and the lumpy bit goes


----------



## A1983

Ohh good! Well that's reasurring in that it's not always bh...  I love feeling him moving! Oh just had a feel as was having a mad moment and kicked his hand 6 times in a row!! He got a kiss for it from Daddy as he's hoping he'll carry on the rugby trend ;-)


----------



## Dollybird

I get those feelings too and the bumpy bits.. Pretty sure it's bubs. And is exactly what you're describing xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Whereabouts did y post your thread a1983?? I'd like to stalk it to see what others say! Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Later on in the day I get a real tight feeling in my bump but I think that's more just stretch from the bloat I get later in the day.

Eeee 20 weeks today, it feels like such a milestone <3 I have my scan tomorrow morning at 10am :D Can't wait!! I am kinda nervous though. 

My girls are starting to get really excited it's lovely to see :)


----------



## girlinyork

Eeeek so exciting. I hope you get a peek at what bits they have :D


----------



## flapjack10

Happy 20 weeks BD! Can't wait to see your scan pic!

Happy 21 weeks GIY! 

xxx


----------



## monro84

merri--It is a relief thank you:flower:

Dolly--Hope your feeling better. My nausea is finally getting better but now it has turned into the burning acid reflux/heart burn well at least I know the baby will not be bald lol. :haha:

Lady--Awe thank you

A--GL with the GTT test hope eveything is normal for you I had mine and it was normal your cervix measurment was the same as mine.:flower: I do have another it will be with my US 2 wks from today. So it will be my offical gender US. :happydance: Hope you get to feeling better soon.

LVn--Hope your feeling better:hugs:

Kelly--Sorry for your terrible MW experience 16 wks to early for HB yeah right thats crazy. Blood in urine usually means bladder infection hope you get that cleared up. Congrats on PINK team also. :flower:

FJ--love the scan pic's so cute:thumbup: I have not had a proper thump either I am getting the same thing as you however I am a few weeks behind you. However the flutters and vibrations have picked up alot. 

JFG--So exciting congrats on being PINK too:flower:

jess--I know the gurgling feeling ugh I get it even after I eat so it cannot be hunger but it makes me nauseous

GIY--Oh did not know you can make them move like that I might need to try that. :winkwink:


BeautifulD--GL with the scan:flower:

AFm--Well had a ck up dr appt Mon from a bleeding episode from last week. My ob had originally told me that they normally do gender US around 20 wks. He said I would not see him again for 4 wks I said I was thinking that maybe I could get and US next week to see if we can tell I said I would even do it next fri b/c I would be close to 19 wks. He said he would compromise and I would do it in 2 wks. So finally my offiicial gender US is March 6th at 4 cst. I will be 19 wks and 3 days. 2 wks from today :happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

Really exciting Monro :D what do you think you're having? X


----------



## Dollybird

Beautiful congrats on being halfway!! How'd your scan go?? Oh monro the acid is awful isn't it! I've used a whole bottle of gaviscon (a big one) in the past two weeks.. And I'm told it will get worse as baby gets bigger! Argh! 
Afm I'm a mega grump today, getting annoyed at everything even the poor dog! Lol. And I'm mega hungry. Dunno what's up with me! Hoping I'm more myself tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Ugh, I never get heartburn but I have been lately. OB told me to take Pepcid AC which mostly helps. The problem is you can only take one a day and it doesn't quite get rid of it completely. My next appt is tomorrow so I'll ask if I can try something else.

Congrats on all of the beautiful ladies rocking out their pregnancies!! Everyone is doing so great!


----------



## monro84

GIY--I am thinking girl but DH is conviced boy. lol 

Dolly-- Ugh I know I am starting to go through mylanta again pretty quick. 

Jess-- Yeah I was told I could take that too but I just don't like taking 1 pill a day b/c what if it does not help.


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey ladies :hi: 

I had my scan yesterday and it was amazing!! and guess what!? hubby changed his mind about finding out the gender :smug: 

He did leave it till the very last minute though the bugger.... Needless to say when she asked (after a few seconds of having the probe on my belly) if we wanted to know the gender I quickly said yes!! 

And we're having................. a little boy!!!! :blue: 

I had to ask her to repeat what she'd said though.... I was convinced I was having a girl! I think the only reason for that is because I have two girls and that's all I really know :dohh: I'm very excited to have a son <3


----------



## merristems

Yippie more blue in the house congrats beautiful xx


----------



## Dollybird

Congrats beautiful! That's lovely news! Can't believe how many team blue there is on this thread! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats again BD! 

Girls are deffo getting outnumbered here! 

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

thanks ladies, we're made up!

They sure are! I was convinced I would be on the pink side.... Now thinking back it makes sense. I ovulated super early (cd10) and it caught me totally by surprise so we only bd'd on the day of ovulation and the day after so it's true what they say :thumbup: 

Eeeeee so exciting!


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeeeep! Is there anyone else team yellow now, or I am on my bill?

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm not sure fj..... I think you maybe the only one in for a surprise :) :)


----------



## flapjack10

Humpfh! 

:sulk:


----------



## girlinyork

I think A1983 is team yellow :)


----------



## flapjack10

Oooooh! I'll pause my tantrum then! :haha:

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Oh yes, another one of the bumps stopped being yellow but I'll leave her to let you know what colour her bump is :)


----------



## A1983

BeautifulD said:


> thanks ladies, we're made up!
> 
> They sure are! I was convinced I would be on the pink side.... Now thinking back it makes sense. I ovulated super early (cd10) and it caught me totally by surprise so we only bd'd on the day of ovulation and the day after so it's true what they say :thumbup:
> 
> Eeeeee so exciting!

Exactly what we did so im thinking ive got a boy too-plus im sure girls have rounder heads and mine looks like other boy pics! How lovely for you to have a son-he's going to be spolit by his big sisters  I'm over joyed with either gender-but can't help prefering the selection of girl clothes! :-/

I'm still team yellow flapjack  ill try and stick to it at my scan in a week and a bit! OH strictly does not want to know so Ill probably stick with it for his enjoyment


----------



## flapjack10

YAY! :happydance: I have not got a clue what gender my bubs is. It seems pretty 50/50 what people on here and in RL are saying! 



> Oh yes, another one of the bumps stopped being yellow but I'll leave her to let you know what colour her bump is

Intriguing! :-k


----------



## A1983

Have you posted a pic Flapjack? Guesses for fun or do you not want any?


----------



## BeautifulD

See A1983 I've always made a beeline for the girls clothes and never even looked at the boys clothes..... until yesterday! I went into next and they have the cutest little chinos and shirts <3 so so cute!


----------



## flapjack10

I'll post it again! Go for it and guess! ;)

There's also a poll on my journal!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## A1983

Ohh ill have a look at the poll after! I would say a girl..but it's a difficult one as a teeny bit dark in there ;-) 

Beautiful yes there are some cute dungarees ive seen and ill have a good shop around online too...but I can't help it-flowers on tops, bright leggings, bows, dainty sandles, frills...girls clothes are gorgeous! X


----------



## mackjess

I think dolly is still team yellow!


----------



## Dollybird

Fj I'd say boy if I was to go by skull theory but the instant I saw the pic I got a girly feeling so I think girl. Fraid I'm gonna find out though!! Was team yellow initially but my curiosity has gotten the better of me!! Find out in two weeks time! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks for the guess Dolly!

Booo to the non-team yellow, but I understand... I suppose! :sulk:

xxx


----------



## JFG

hey ladies, hope you are all doing well. 
I have picked up a nasty chest infection from work and feel rubbish :cry: went to the doctors today and he said there is nothing i can do other than what i'm doing which is honey and lemon drinks and resting! he did prescripe me amoxicillin but said to hold onto it and only take it if it gets worse or doesn't go on its own :(
I just hope baby is ok in there i'm so worried with all the coughing i'm doing.
On another note I called in sick at work at they were really funny with me which has made me feel terrible they obv think i'm taking the p'ss and my dr wouldn't write me a note as he said i'm entitled to self cert for so many days :growlmad:


----------



## girlinyork

Baby is probably fine :) they're essentially parasites and your chesty cough won't affect her. I hope you pick up soon and feel better xx


----------



## mackjess

JFG, I had a terrible cough and cold for almost 2 weeks and did have to end up on antibiotics. I'm actually just feeling better the last few days. My baby was doing great and good heartbeat at my last appt. I felt better that it was a cough so I could still eat and drink. I'd hate to end up with the stomach flu and worry about getting dehydrated.


----------



## flapjack10

Ohh feel better soon sickies! Babies will be fine with coughing etc. They might be a bit annoyed by it... Bit like a neighbour who has a drum kit I reckon! xxx


----------



## merristems

Morning ladies.. ugh i had the worst night, the last three nights in a row i have woken up about 4am sneezing, two or three times, then i cough for a little bit then back to sleep. Lastnight i woke up sneezing, at least 8 in a row, then my nose started running really badly like with a cold and more sneezing which really hurts my uterus btw! The weird thing is i feel fine now im up a little stuffy but no more than normal. What is going on its like an allergy but i never get allergies. Also tmi bloody snot again!


----------



## flapjack10

I have bloody snot everyday since I've been preggo and I always wake up with a stuffed nose that needs emptying - stat! Also had a bit of sneezing in the morning too.

Baby centre says this: Higher amounts of estrogen during pregnancy can contribute to swelling in the mucous membranes lining the nose and even cause you to make more mucus. What's more, the amount of blood in your body increases during pregnancy, which may cause swelling in the tiny blood vessels in the lining of your nose and congestion in the surrounding tissue. Other hormones may also play a role.

I reckon these tiny blood vessels burst easily with the amount of blood in them and we're blowing our nose more that might burst them too.

xxx


----------



## merristems

Aha thank you fj, and. The sneezing do you think thats the same reason? I guess it must be because i feel well not coldy! Xx


----------



## flapjack10

Yeah I reckon it's all the mucus wanting to get out and irritated nasal passages! Oh we're so attractive :haha:


----------



## merristems

Haha that and unusual hair growth and different body odour its a wonder we have any close friends!


----------



## girlinyork

I always get bloody snot since a few days after my bfp. Prop yourself up more at night so the mucus drains better from your sinuses x


----------



## bethneebabe

I haven been sneezing up a storm and draining a bunch too. I feel like I am just a mucus mess! Is everyone feeling movement by now? I'm 20 weeks and feel the occasional flutter and taps several times a day but not a full on kick.


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm the same... walking talking mucous machine! I also have a little issue when I sneeze :blush: 

I'm the same bethneebabe, it's because I have an anterior placenta as when baby is down real low or hanging out on the left side I feel him properly but not at all when he's anywhere else :shrug:


----------



## A1983

Ahhh sorry you're all a bit snotty ladies! Those of you who had coughs, did you take any cough mixture? I've got such a dry cough and it's driving me (and prob bubs) insane! So tired as keeps me awake. Ive tried all the other stuff. .steam, honey etc.


----------



## mackjess

My ob had me take cough suppressant and mucinex.


----------



## A1983

Ahhh mackjess I could kiss you! Only pharmacists telling ne only honey will do yet dr says codeine is ok for short term but im just fretting over harming baby...which cough suppressant?


----------



## A1983

Ps UK equivalent is Robittusin...it's category C but it seems many women use it/mucinex whilst pregnant?


----------



## amjon

bethneebabe said:


> I haven been sneezing up a storm and draining a bunch too. I feel like I am just a mucus mess! Is everyone feeling movement by now? I'm 20 weeks and feel the occasional flutter and taps several times a day but not a full on kick.

For the past week or so they have been moving non-stop. When we had the 20 week U/S they were crazy little rascals and kept moving (though would stop long enough for the tech to get the shots). I think we're going to be in trouble when they start crawling. :wacko:


----------



## A1983

This is the one my OH just bought, do you think it's ok/same as what you used? 

https://m.netdoctor.co.uk/lung-problems/medicines/robitussin-for-dry-coughs.html


----------



## flapjack10

I have felt some thumps... Mainly when I lie on my left side/back or lean forward. It's only happened about five times though. Anterior placenta and all that! 

I'm so sorry girls I don't know what you can or can't take. My consultant said I could take codeine if I ever got a migraine - I get about one a year and it scares me if I have to go through it without codeine. As long as you don't become addicted I think it's ok!

Feel better soon <3

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

My little girl is making my whole belly quiver which her kicks and rolls and slams. It's amazing :D


----------



## JFG

Thank you ladies i'm still feeling rubbish but i can cope with that as long as my little one is ok..like you said as its just a cough and aches and pains i'm still eating and drinking plenty.

A1983 - my gp told me not to take anything other than the antibiotics and thats only if i can't clear it myself, I might take a paracetamol before bed though as my back is really aching from all the coughing!


----------



## bethneebabe

Sorry to hear you are still feeling poorly JFG. I hate having to make those judgement calls about medicine. Be sure to take care of yourself!


----------



## Dollybird

Quick question ladies.. Anyone else ever get a horrible heavy/Achey feeling right down low in their pelvic area? Been at work today and been busy on my feet all day.. And by about lunchtime felt my bump so heavy and pelvis and all Achey.. Almost like I needed to hold it up. Anyways ended up coming home early from work and feel better now I'm lying down.. Thoughts anyone?? Dunno if I'm worrying about nothing xxx


----------



## amjon

Dollybird said:


> Quick question ladies.. Anyone else ever get a horrible heavy/Achey feeling right down low in their pelvic area? Been at work today and been busy on my feet all day.. And by about lunchtime felt my bump so heavy and pelvis and all Achey.. Almost like I needed to hold it up. Anyways ended up coming home early from work and feel better now I'm lying down.. Thoughts anyone?? Dunno if I'm worrying about nothing xxx

I've been achy down there, but I am supporting 2 babies this time. I think it's pretty normal.


----------



## girlinyork

Dollybird said:


> Quick question ladies.. Anyone else ever get a horrible heavy/Achey feeling right down low in their pelvic area? Been at work today and been busy on my feet all day.. And by about lunchtime felt my bump so heavy and pelvis and all Achey.. Almost like I needed to hold it up. Anyways ended up coming home early from work and feel better now I'm lying down.. Thoughts anyone?? Dunno if I'm worrying about nothing xxx

If it goes away with rest then it is probably ligaments/muscles but run it past your mw doctor to be sure x


----------



## Dollybird

Sitting here debating what to do. Was told to phone L&D if it was out of hours but don't wanna if it would seem making a mountain out a molehill. What do u think? Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

I just can't help but feel like something's wrong.. Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Better safe than sorry. It probably is muscles and ligaments but get it checked anyway x


----------



## merristems

Sounds like maybe youre stretching, i used to hurt when i worked long days on my feet, resting deff helps and baths. If your worried though call midwife i think we should be more pushy with them, the're there to help us at the end of the day, and your a nurse so im sure if you have concerns they should take you seriously xxxxx


----------



## ladykara

Dolly, I was out walking the other day, a short walk turned into a 6 mile walk, I had a heavy achy feeling after, I get it when I'm on my feet too long too, but always get it checked out for peace of mind x

Congrats on those who have found out, so many boys due in this group !!

I have leaking boobs !!! Already !!

Hugs to everyone x


----------



## BeautifulD

Dollybird said:


> Quick question ladies.. Anyone else ever get a horrible heavy/Achey feeling right down low in their pelvic area? Been at work today and been busy on my feet all day.. And by about lunchtime felt my bump so heavy and pelvis and all Achey.. Almost like I needed to hold it up. Anyways ended up coming home early from work and feel better now I'm lying down.. Thoughts anyone?? Dunno if I'm worrying about nothing xxx

Honey I get this. I work in a hotel and some days I walk around and around the bloody place, I also walk too and from work a total of 4miles and yeah I get that. Once I rest I'm ok though, pregnancy is so tough on our bodies and it's just its way of saying 'ok sit down now!' 

I also get bouts of spd when I've done too much and that pretty much feels like I've been beaten with a baseball bat in the groin/hip area.... Dtd is almost impossible at the moment as my pubic bone feels so bruised... Sometimes I take the pain though... a girl has needs :haha: 

Cor that turned into a long post, I really don't think you have anything to worry about :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

It's so easy to panic over aches and pains when PAL. I had pain in my back yesterday by my kidney area and was convinced I had an infection and would have to be admitted for an IV but then I did a massive trump and felt better.


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah it so is! remember a week or so back when I woke up in the middle of the night in shere panic? I could barely get out of bed but when I did....... the gravity helped let things out that needed to come out, if ya get my drift!? Xx


----------



## A1983

Ha ha giy 

Dolly I have actually posted about this a few weeks ago! I get it now and again and it can just be from walking 2 mins and its such a heavy pushing heavy sensation I HAVE to sit down...then it goes! But yes check with mw or antenatal dept...I asked my mw and she said it sounds like BH-well its nothing like them so I can't help thinking she is useless amoung other things-despite her having the qualification and not me ;-) Btw ive had no more of those tightenings - a few bumps which is baby for sure so another overreaction from me! But they are normal though  (the BH and the overreactions!) 

Feeling much better ladies  cough mixture worked a treat-bit phlegmy now :-/ but can deal with that! And bubs kicking away!


----------



## merristems

Can i sk you all which dopplers you brought? Anyone used angel sounds or new angelsounds?


----------



## BeautifulD

I have the sonoline b... I did have the angelsounds one but sold it after my last loss. Didn't seem right keeping it for this one. 

tbh although I never got to hear my beans hb I didn't like it, I found it awkward to use. 

Although the sonoline is more expensive I love everything about it! xx


----------



## girlinyork

Before I got daily movement I used the hi bebe bt200. It found baby at under 9 weeks really clearly :)


----------



## A1983

I have the sonoline b doppler and have found it brilliant-only bought it and used it from 12 weeks as was too nervous about not being able to find a hb-but it was easy  It has a decent digital screen too and cost me about £40


----------



## flapjack10

Hope you're ok Dolly. Don't feel silly for getting checked out if you feel you must. I have had similar aches though so I would guess, like the others have said, that it's stretching or over exertion.

Hope everyone else is ok! Not long until Spring now!

xxx


----------



## monro84

FJ--I know the feeling about bloody noses and mucus ugh. I have had a bloody nose since my bfp and had sinus dranage which I never have problems with sinuses since aobut 7 wks. 

Dolly--Hope your doing ok and the pains were normal I am sure they are b/c I had cramping pains and pains like pressure pain on my cervix the other day but so far still fine. 

JFG--Hope your feeling better. I did not hve a cough but I had stopped up, runny nose and very sneezy the beginning of January for about 2 wks dr said musinex works and said clariton but I never took the clariton. 

AFM--So far second morning in a row I woke up and did not have that If I don't eat something soon i will be sick sensation. Got a little worried this morning b/c I checked for hb and could not find it for a while. I finally found it though high up in the mid right then it moved to the high mid left. I have not felt a definate kick but I am feeling more swirling motions like rolling or flipping more now. 9 more days till anatomy scan. :happydance:


----------



## mackjess

Hope you are feeling better Dolly. I'm sure it's just due to you being on your feet a lot and things are all good with the snuggly bean.

Hi Everyone! I'm so jealous you all are feeling movements! I haven't so far. 19 weeks tomorrow. But, I also have a very busy GI tract. Thank goodness I have to take iron to stop me up a little bit or I'd probably be in the bathroom all the time. Sometimes I wonder if I'm missing baby movements thanks to all my other movements!

I have a Sonoline B doppler. Worth it's weight in gold. Really reassures me that bubs is good when I can go listen to him since I can't feel him yet. And I know he does move around because he will be in different places or sometimes swim away when I'm listening.

Attaching my bump pics. This was before makeup so ignore the pasty face, and me rolling my eyes at DH in one of them! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20130225_084254.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 3









20130225_084339.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## merristems

oh wow you have just completely reassured me Mackjess, i have been wobbly for last few days thought baby stopped growing, and as i dont have any movements yet its so scary. I know its early days for me, So it good to hear when people are further along anD not getting majorly noticable kicks and swirls. Great bump btw :)

I am still soooo hungry infact today is a bad day, i just need to eat constantly i need some ideas for healthy in between snacks im at a loss right now! I caved and brought the angel sounds doppler, i know its cheap and has mixed reviews but fx it will be good enough!


----------



## kelly4

Try not to worry Dollybird, I had a few weeks like that, was just a really heavy feeling down below, midwife said it could be spd, I bought a maternity belt from Mothercare, it was only £12.00, I dont use it all the time, but when I take the dog out for long walks, I pop it on and it does help relieve some pressure, but if your concerned, see the midwife, also better for peace of mind. I also have had no movement yet, I have been checking with the doppler every couple of days and she seems fine, I just cant wait for the movements then I can relax, 19 weeks tomorrow, never did I think I would be here, roll on July. I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## flapjack10

Looking good mackjess! 

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Thankyou ladies!! Well I ended up calling the midwife. She was absolutely lovely and advised me to lie down for an hour, an if it didn't ease off go up and see her. Well it did ease off so looks like it was ligament/growing pains made worse by overdoing things! I thought it was probably that but i can't help but worry about any aches and pains that are new to me! Needless to say ill be taking it easy at work from now on. Not really felt bubs move past couple of days but having used the Doppler I have a suspicion that bubs is sitting behind my placenta just now as the hb sounded kinda behind the noise of it if that makes sense? Could hear a lot of kicks also but wasn't feeling them. Hoping it goes back to its usual position soon I miss those little jabs!! Think im gonna get one of these belt thingys. been having a lot of back pain anyhows an the midwife has refereed me to physio to be fitted for a support belt which im Presuming is just the same Thing? Mackjess you bump is lovely! 
Hope all you ladies are doing well. Xxxxx


----------



## merristems

:happydance: My doppler arrived today and i am sooo relieved to say found hb! Was hiding low by my pubic bone maybe thats why it been so achey down there. 137bpm so all good on that front so so happy


----------



## mackjess

I'm glad I'm not the only one not feeling movement yet, 19 weeks today. Had a little listen in on the doppler this AM. Dolly, I'm sure my guy is behind the placenta because his HB is ALWAYS in the background of the wooshing placenta. I think one time he was a little over to the right and I could hear him better. Today I found the HB for a few seconds and he ran away. It sounded like he was having a somersault disco party in there today!! LOL, I've never heard him move so much. I put my hands on my belly to try to feel him but still couldn't. Bah! But at least I know he's doing good, listened to him for quite a bit since he was being such a noisy wiggly worm.

Dolly, good news about the pains going away. Hopefully a band will help you out. Snowed in again in KC, got 10 inches already and more coming tonight. It is SO beautiful outside, and I'm so grateful to not have to go anywhere though!


----------



## mackjess

Merri - mine is almost by my belly button, and sometimes about halfway between the belly button and pubic bone. I wonder if that could be while it's taking me longer to feel him?

You will love the doppler. Best money I've ever spent. Makes my heart happy when I get to hear him.


----------



## merristems

Yes best money ive spent too! I thought it would be higher up like your mackjess but was hiding low down, it was deff baby hb though not mine, mine is slow this was quick. Could be that yoyr lo is tucked behind an organ of further back than u can reach! Sneek up on himXx


----------



## mackjess

I think he is def behind the placenta since I always hear him in the background of the wooshing, and at my 12 week scan he was snuggled into it like it was a pillow! My next scan is next Thursday! I'm so excited. I think it might be a higher def like a 4D since I'm going to a specialist to get it done. It's nice to be on the cusp of "higher risk" sometimes since I'm 35. :)


----------



## merristems

Thats great your scan is soon, i only get one more freebe at 20wks so 4 weeks to go now. Those high deffinition scans are mental! Dh thinks they are scary!!


----------



## mackjess

I get a scan at 20 weeks and one more towards the end @ 32 weeks at the specialist. My tests for chromosomal disorders were negative, but they said they also like to check visually so I know one of the scans is 4D. Just not sure if it's this one or the next one. They told me but it was right before they were doing the NT scan so I was too nervous to remember!!

Both DH and I think U/S pics and 4D pics are a little creepy. I've shown them to the mother in law and my sister, and posted them on here, but never on FB or shown a lot of people! Haha. I love the live u/s though, I wish I could get a video.


----------



## BeautifulD

If baby is behind the placenta it will take longer to feel baby. 

I've only just started feeling my little man without a doubt these past few days and I have an anterior placenta. 

I didn't have that with my girls so it was worrying that I wasn't properly feeling bubs yet!

xx


----------



## mackjess

Yay! I'm glad you are feeling him now BD!

I'm a complete mess. LOL, Zulily email came in and there was stuff just way too cute to pass up. I want one pic of little man in a very babyish outfit that you can only get away with when they are tiny. 

I had trouble deciding. I have free shipping until midnight tonight and may add to my order. I got this in 12 months. Usually breastfed fat babies are quite a bit ahead in size so I may be able to use this as a picture outfit as early as next spring!
 



Attached Files:







SIMI_SI1993B0S_1361827343.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BeautifulD

Ahhh that's cute!


----------



## mackjess

I've held off on buying any clothes so far, even though it's been really tough. I bought a matching Star Trek onesie and adult t-shirt for my DH on Valentine's day, but I don't think that counts. I know if I was having a girl I'd be going NUTS on clothes right now. But I have a lot of friends with boys and will be getting hand me downs, and I'm hoping to hold off til after the baby shower before I go buy stuff. It's hard not to though!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

awh they are cute hun! I was going to say too if you have an anterior placenta like I had with Olivia was 23+ before I started feeling anything and didnt hear anything on doppler til about 14-15 weeks oh how I panicked. With this one its posterior and felt flutters 13-14 weeks proper movements last week or two just one ripple from the outside so far. 

Sorry taken so long to update on here, feeling crappy all the time. Last scan was last monday and we are having a girl! 

xxx


----------



## kelly4

Congrats wanting a girl, think the number of girls and boys now seems to be the same, I cant wait to meet my little girl and am trying to hold out buying loads but have purchased a few baby girl bits as they are soo cute. I am having to go back to the GP on friday for further tests, I have had blood in my urine since January but the tests from the hospital are coming back no infection, but had my urine checked again yesterday and still blood, now they may start doing internals, I have to say nobody has been down there for 19 weeks and dont really want them down there now. They are saying it could be a bleed inside me, the blood is only seen on the test strips, I have seen no blood thank god, I dont think I can handle that again. I am drinking about two litres of water a day, cranberry juice and lemon barley, but it hasnt made a difference. I still havent felt her but I can hear her on the doppler, I just want to feel something for reasurrance


----------



## girlinyork

All the pinks seem grouped together. I know bethneebabe had a gender scan so we'll see if we're adding another pink or blue soon :)


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats WAG! xxx

Loving the front page GIY! xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Thanks :D thought I'd jazz it up and keep a running total of what flavour babies we're having :)


----------



## merristems

ooh cute front page- im actually 16wks today though! :)


----------



## girlinyork

Ah, lol. What's your updated EDD?


----------



## merristems

14th August-( I know im not a july lady but lil one could be two weeks early!!)


----------



## amjon

I saw the regular OB today. She did the quick, yes they are alive, U/S. She also measured me today. I was measuring 28 weeks, so my uterus is now officially the biggest it's ever been (delivered my daughter at just over 27 weeks). I guess that's why the stretching pains are now starting to get worse.


----------



## bethneebabe

Hey ladies! I had my scan earlier in the week. Little one is perfect but my doctor is worried about my cervix. Currently at the doctors office waiting to hear what he says. I'm almost 21 weeks and so scared of an incompetent cervix. I have no risk factors for it and I am completely shocked and sad. Just praying that little one hangings in there for at least another two months.


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: thinking of you Beth. If they've caught it before anything happens then hopefully intervention will prevent anything dreadful from happening xxx


----------



## mackjess

fx for you Beth. seems like it is a good sign you haven't had any pain or side effects so hopefully they caught it early enough they can treat it.


----------



## bethneebabe

Thanks ladies for all your good thoughts. Unfortunately my exam did not go well. I have quite a bit of funneling and the doctor could see my membranes :( I am now on strict hospital bed rest. Can't even use the bathroom. They will recheck on Monday to see if I am eligible for an emergency cerclage. I am very very scared. I had absolutely no risk factors, no contractions, no spotting. I am praying my baby girl will make it at least until 26 weeks. I am the 1% fluke. Bummer. I'll keep you ladies updated !


----------



## mackjess

Oh honey I'm so sorry. It's still good they found it now before something happened while you were at home. a cerclage was done on a lady in another thread here at 21 weeks and she had her baby at 32. so it can work wonders. glad you are off your feet and will be praying for you. it must be scary, try to get lost in some good books or movies over the weekend.


----------



## kelly4

oh bethneebabe, hope your ok today, keep resting, dont do anything at all, they have found it early and can help you,hopefully you will get a plan of action and know what to expect, I can understand that it is a worrying time, sending you loads of positive thoughts :hugs:


----------



## merristems

Rest up well Beth i hope they can do the cercalage and little lady stays safe an sound. At least they found it early


----------



## BeautifulD

Ahhh Beth! no words just :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Oh Beth so sorry to hear that.. Did they discover it at your 20week scan?? Hope u rest up well I'm sure everything will be fine, the docs are fab at treating ic and at least they found it now rather than later xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

How are you feeling Dolly? xx


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: Beth, so so sorry you're going through this. I've got everything crossed that you and your daughter will pull through well and strong :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Beth so so sorry you're going through this. Thinking of you and sending all my love and prayers xxx


----------



## bethneebabe

Thanks ladies. I am a complete fluke. They discovered it at my 20 week ultrasound but the tech doing the photos didn't take the right ones of my cervix. It took two days for my OB to call because they didn't realize how bad it was until they examined me. I just can't believe this is happening. I'm petrified of a cerclage so I feel incredibly helpless. They are taking good care of me in the hospital. I'll be here until at least Tuesday so it's a wait and see...


----------



## girlinyork

Cerclages seem to be very effective though. I don't know much about them to give you any helpful advice :hugs: just know we are thinking of you xx


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs: Good luck hun. We're all rooting for you here xxx


----------



## Dollybird

BeautifulD said:


> How are you feeling Dolly? xx

I'm feeling much better. Still stressing out a bit but got my scan on Friday so hoping it puts my mind at rest. Gonna ask them to check my cervix length at my scan as well so hopefully it's one less thing for me to worry about. Don't think they normally measure it at the 20 week scan in uk?? Xxx

Hope you're doing ok Beth. Sometimes bedrest alone has a wondrous effect on the cervix and a lot of women find it improves the length xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

No I don't think they do hun. Please try not to worry :hugs: 

Beth we're all here cheering you on, I hope bed rest works a bit of magic x


----------



## flapjack10

Hope the scan on Friday reassures you Dolly :hugs: xxx


----------



## bethneebabe

Hi ladies. Just a quick update from my hospital bed. I am officially 21 weeks today. They were worried I might be leaking so they did a physical exam. Not great news. 4cm dilated and membranes are building. I don't think they will do ther cerclage if it still looks like this on Monday. Too risky for infection/rupturing membrane. Looks like I may just be left with hospital bed rest and prayer that she stays put for 3 more weeks to have a shot at life. Little One remains strong and active. She has moved up and hangs out mostly under my belly button. So far no contractions, leakage, or signs of infection or fetal stress. Strict bed rest is hard but I am determined to fight for her as long as she is fighting. I break down and cry several times a day but I thank God my doctor caught it so at least we have a chance. Thank you for all of your love and support.


----------



## girlinyork

I'm sending all my positive thoughts your way Beth. What a nightmare situation for you to be in :hugs: I'm not sure what else I can say but if you need an ear, we are all listening xxx


----------



## mackjess

Beth, I'm so sorry. I cannot imagine how scary this is. Praying for you and your baby girl that off your feet she will stay in long enough. I do know that girls are stronger and do better when they are early. I hope she stays in there much longer than 3 weeks and has an even better chance. Thinking and praying for you throughout the day. You are being strong and putting her first so I'm hopeful for you both.


----------



## Dollybird

Just checking in to see how everyone is. Beth I hope you're doing well and have my fingers crossed for you that you are suitable for cerclage today xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I'm good! Glad to see the sun shiiiiiine!

How is everyone?

Thinking of you Beth xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Thinking of you Beth and hoping so hard you can get your cerclage xxx


----------



## kelly4

I have been thinking about Beth all day, I hope she is ok :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Praying for Beth here as well. Surely all of our good energy and positive thoughts will help her out. Maybe her little girl just wants to make an ordeal leading up to her entrance into the world so it's memorable. :) Hope she is hanging in there!! She is pretty close to V-day!!


----------



## mackjess

How is everyone doing today? I know a few of us have scans coming up, mine is Thursday and I'm anxious to see how it's going. The OB couldn't measure my uterus at my appt on Friday :( I think it's because I'm a little chubby so she couldn't find the top of it. I wish she had been able to, knowing if I'm on track would have been reassuring. I think she could have if she prodded me more, but she said she wasn't going to since my scan was less than a week away and the u/s measurements are more accurate anyway. Oy!

Had a scare myself yesterday, and it was dumb and all my fault. They say your center of gravity can change and make you a little clumsier, and I waited til I was on the stairs in slipper socks to figure that out! I went downstairs to change over the laundry, and my pup must have saw me and as I was headed upstairs I heard her feet tapping on the patio door. Usually we let them in upstairs, but since it's so snowy and she's so little, I spun around to go back downstairs real quick and get her before she ran upstairs. DUMB. I don't know exactly what happened but I was falling before I knew it. Luckily I realized it and lurched sideways faster so I hit my knee and wrists/arms and not my belly at all. Totally fine other than a bit of a bruised/skinned knee. DH ran down to check on me and help me up and I assured him I was fine, then I went to the bathroom and bawled my eyes out. My knee and hand did smart pretty good, but I was so terrified. Please be more careful than me girls! I was shook up the rest of the day over it thinking if I hadn't gotten my arms out I would have totally been on my side/belly.


----------



## monro84

jess--Cute bump pics :thumbup: Good work with thinking fast on those stairs. 

Merri--Glad your doppler is working so good. :flower:

wanting--congrats on a girl send some pink dust my way. Hope your feeling better

kelly-goodness hope they found out what was causing the blood in your urine. :hugs:

bethnee--Oh no praying for everything to be ok and she stays in there at least 10 more wks. :hugs:


AFM-- Me and dh had some fun this weekend I kinda figured it would be safe. Well(tmi) I orgasmed about 3 or 4 times :blush: and last night there was a glob of gel like blood it was not sticky or anything and I did not bleed any after that either but I was thinking it was some of my mucus plug which would be normal if it was clear and not much because it rejuvinates it self but it was all blood not blood tinged and it was about the size of a lima bean. I got a call for my ob nurse in my ob is out today that is the reason I have my scan on wed otherwise it would have been today. So now waiting for the call back. I have had what I think is some braxton hicks this morning b/c my stomach gets tight however I have had some cramps like right before your fixing to start cramps so they have not been bad. I am not to worried right now b/c I listened to the hb this monring and it seemed fine and I have been feeling a few small kicks nothing big though.


----------



## flapjack10

Who else has got their scan this week? Ooooh it's so exciting you girls are going to love it! Can't wait to see pics.

Aw Mackjess I've definitely been a bit clumsy too and then you have hormones on top of it! When I fell over at seven weeks I was really shook up! :hugs:

I had a bit of a trip yesterday, more of a little teeny mis-step, not even a trip! It was in front of my in-laws and they went nuts! I didn't even fall or anything, I think it sounded like I had fallen, but I hadn't!
So I've been warned by them to be more careful - I didn't even fall! :haha:


xxx


----------



## mackjess

Thanks FJ. I mostly felt like a fool. I knew instantly I was fine, and wished DH hadn't been there making such a fuss!!

I listened to the HB as well last night for some reassurance. Don't you love the doppler Monroe? Sometimes I have a teensy bit of spotting after times when we have been more rambunctious than others. OB said that is totally normal as there blood vessels down the are fuller. Maybe you just got a little of that mixed in the CM? I'm sure you will be totally reassured by your MW.

I haven't felt the baby move yet. My tummy feels a little tight and twingey. I wonder what that is? Eeek. And as I typed that I felt like what would be a bubble pop on the right. Am I finally feeling my little booger? It's up higher than my normal digestive gurgles, and I know he is high since the HB is usually picked up close to my belly button. I know he is moving like crazy bc you can hear him swimming around on the doppler.


----------



## Dollybird

Oh jess how awful! Glad u ok and your bump is safe and sound. Xxx


----------



## mackjess

TY, it was just so cliche, pregnant lady falling down the stairs. I was more upset at myself for being careless than anything!

Glad you had such a lovely birthday.


----------



## Dollybird

Oh just saw all the other posts!! For some reason my fone had only shown me up until yours about falling down the stairs jess! Monro try not to worry. I always gets ewcm after O and its possible yours was blood tinged simply because of trauma to the cervix with all that bd'ing! Quite normal. But always best to get checked.
Flapjack I've got my scan Friday! So excited! Very nervous though! Xxx


----------



## bethneebabe

Thanks for all of the positive vibes! We're just waiting today to see the maternal and fetal specialist but were told by my OB that its unlikely that they will attemp a cerclage. My best shot is to stay on strict hospital bedrest. My doctor is hoping for 12 more weeks, I am hoping I can hang on for 2.5 to get to 24 weeks. Prognosis isn't good but my little girl is still kicking and moving around. After my first loss and this pregnancy, I can't imagine trying again, regardless of the outcome. I will be a mom but maybe not to my own little one. I still have hope but trying to be realistic...


----------



## flapjack10

Ohhhh Dolly and Monroe so excited for you! Scans, scans, scans! Seems like we have these events in batches on here!

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Beth :hugs: I can't wait for when you have your healthy baby in your arms and this is all a distant memory :hugs: Take care my love xxxx


----------



## Dollybird

Beth I said a little prayer for you and your little girl. And I will include you in my prayers every time until you're past that 24 weeks. We're all rooting for you hereXxx


----------



## mackjess

You can do it beth!! I've heard of ladies on BnB being on bedrest for that long or longer and still delivering healthy babies! Praying big time for you girl. Please keep us posted after your the specialists see you.


----------



## monro84

Beth--I am so sorry your going through this i am praying that the hospital bed rest works and your little one stays safely in there till the 12 wks the dr wants. Is it possible to undilate? Maybe if it is the drs will change their mind in not putting the cerclage in. 

jess--I know the doppler has probable saved many trips to the hospital and drs and stress. 

Dolly--Well I would not be worried about that if it was ewcm but it was not. It was like a big well as big as a lima bean glob of congeled blood there was no stickiness consistantcy to it. It was dark reddish brown like the type you might expect the mucus plug to have in it. An ob nures called back said as long as I am not bleeding or cramping bad I should be fine. She said pelvic rest for 2 wks I said I have an appt wed for US and cervix ck b/c I am being monitored she said to talk with him then. and pelvic rest till then. After I told her we did have sex this weekend she said that is what it was probably from. I don't think she had a clue. I really think it was some of the mucus plug. :growlmad: I hope everything is fine and nothing happens before wed.


----------



## Dollybird

Sounds like everything will be fine. Mucus plug will regenerate itself. At least you getting a check up soon so will get some reassurance too which is good- will keep my fingers crossed for you that all goes well.. take it nice and easy! xxx


----------



## A1983

Beth I have been praying for you and will continue to do so, have they tried you on any progesterone pessaries? Steriods for baby's lungs? Have they measured your cervix today or is it best to leave it alone? 

I have my scan tomorrow  I had a funny turn today-dizzy and faint-had to leave the canteen queue and sit down, but ppl don't half fuss over you when they see a bump so I was well looked after! Think it was from standing up for a long time plus my flippin sore throat has returned so was coughing all last night again. Anyway-on getting back to work I then had this back pain in kidney area and feared they were cramps and it lasted about 10mins-work sent me off to walk in centre where I have a trace of protein in urine but that could be nothing untoward, but because my bp was normal rather than my usual pregnancy low bp the gp was talking of pre-eclampsia! Honestly, im sure it's not! Anyway im having my glucose test on Wednesday so ill have my urine and bp checked again then. It was 118/80 and it's been around 96/65...but it does vary even when I check myself at work! Ohhh, and then she uses the worst doppler ever-the static was so constant and loud you couldn't hear anything...she told me not to worry-and I wasn't only because having my own made me realise how crap hers was! She found hb after 10 mins of hard pushing and said it was 104...no way!!! I came right home and used mine-clear as day, easy to find and it's usual rate of 146! Annoying though as it's in my notes as 104...silly gp.

I've actually been too scared to do the deed-other fondlings have been ok though! Im sure we will once im over this cold..maybe! ;-)


----------



## A1983

Ohh and Dolly they don't routinely check your cervix but I kinda demanded nicely for them to check-it takes 2 flippin minutes-they WILL check! If they refuse say you want it documented in your notes they have refused...that will get them lubing up the wand in no time. Ill have it checked again privately at 23 weeks-ott in some eyes maybe but im sure women who have had scares would not give two hoots and get their cervix length checked.


----------



## kelly4

Hi all, Just got my results back and no infection or blood in my urine sample but shows blood on the dip test the doctor does, kind of at a loss now. I have been given some antibiotics anyhow as all my symptons indicate a urine infection and as I am allergic to most of them, I am on a low dose of the only ones left I can take. I can go to the maternity unit wednesday as they only take you from 20 weeks to have internal exams if I want. I dont know what to do for the best as I have had no internals with this pregnancy and I think maybe messing around there might cause more worry.They said I had to think about what I want to do. I dont think I would be as worried if I didnt have this constant feeling like the baby is literally going to fall out down below, its awful and turning me into a recluse because I am constantly worried. I enquired about checking my cervix at my scan next week, but was told unless I have a history of cervical problems, they wont do it. I am going to ask though as I need some reasurrance. 
Beth- I am thinking of you and your baby girl, keep positive and rest loads
Monroe- I hope your feeling better and I hope wednesday goes well, keep us posted.
I hope everyone else is good and all the scans go great this week, am jealous that I have to wait another week, take care everyone:hugs:


----------



## A1983

I think it's ridiculous when they say they won't test unless you have a history...you don't need a history to be in need of a cervical length check-it's your baby and it's life is worth more than a 2 minute check. Push push push Kelly! Focus on the pressure low down and state the 'I want you to document your refusal'. And remember, you can go privately and be scanned-my oh and I go halves each time so only £30 each-sooo worth it


----------



## bethneebabe

Everyone should have their cervix checked! I am the one in one hundred with the incompetent cervix. Not to scare anyone but it is worth the few minutes. It doesn't hurt anything if they are looking anyways.


For me, the specialist came in. I am not eligible for a cerclage. Right now the prognosis isn't good and I will likely lose my little one before viability. I am 21 weeks 2 days and would need to stay intact until 24 weeks. If my water breaks they will induce me since I am so far dilated I would be at high risk for infection. So that's my story. Just trying to rest and enjoy the time I have with my little girl, as long as I have her.


----------



## girlinyork

Oh no! Did they tell you that you were likely to lose her? I'm so sorry to hear that :cry: I was hoping so hard for good news :( xxx


----------



## mackjess

praying for a miracle for you and your little girl.


----------



## kelly4

oh Beth, I was hoping for better news from you, take care and just rest, will be thinking of you. 
Thanks ladies, yes I am going to push for it and as I am going abroad in 4 weeks, I want it sorted as I wont enjoy myself at all, I will also say I want it documented if they refuse and then I might go private just for some reasurrance, I hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## merristems

Beth im keeping everything crossed for your little girl, i hope your waters stay put this seems so unfair :hug: &#9829;


----------



## A1983

So so unfair, my heart breaks for you...Please baby stay xx We're all here for you Beth


----------



## flapjack10

Praying and hoping for you Beth xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Beth I'm so sorry to hear that too. Hoping that you and your little bubs prove the doctors wrong, and bubs hangs in long enough to pull through xxx


----------



## monro84

Praying for you Beth


----------



## mackjess

Still thinking and praying for you Beth.

And also wondering how Lady Kara is doing? Seems like we haven't heard from her for a little while?


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm not a praying kinda gal but Beth I'm praying for you and your little one. My heart breaks for you, you must be going through hell right now :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## monro84

beth only 3 more wks to go till v day I know you can do it and so can your little girl. :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Kelly thanks hun.... that must be worrying but they are keeping an eye on it which is good! Baby girl clothes are so addictive mind you saying that I think boys and girls both are its cos they are so tiny I cant wait either! Hopefully you will start feeling her soon hun. I hate that how they wont check the cervix they only do it once they has been a loss, I mean cmon how can they even do that!

Becca they do dont they, everyone in my journal so far are pink cept one I think. 

Flapjack thanks hun :hugs:

amjon twins thats fab! Do they know how far they will let you go until?

Beth hope are you getting on? I hope you are ok and praying yur little girl lasts til 24 weeks, why wont they do the cerclage? Will they be giving her steriod injections for her lungs etc?

Jess hope your ok now, that is scary and the kind of thing I worry about all the time. 

monro you go girl! Thank you :) I have had blood 2 times now after sex so we are avoiding it as much as possible just due to a previous loss you know Im sure fine but cant help but worry but think its just irritation of the cervix. 

How is everyone else?

xxx


----------



## bethneebabe

Hi ladies. I'm 21w4d today and still just waiting. Unfortunately, they can't do the cerclage because I am 4 cm dilated with a bulding membrane. They feel that if they tried to do the procedure my bag would rupture putting me an little one at risk for infection. It's a terribly helpless position to be in. I just can't believe after one loss in August at 6 weeks, that I have such terrible luck. 98% of women will have go on to have a healthy baby after 14 weeks. I just can't understand why I'm the 2%. Plus, I am now terrified to get pregnant again since incompetent cervix does not go away. Right now it's a very dark time. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## mackjess

Every day is one day closer for your little girl to hang in there. I cannot imagine the hell you are in, but I get more hope every day that you post and you are still hanging in there. Still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## A1983

I have every hope she will make it-if you have not dilated any further over the last 2-3 days then it seems to be staying put? I know you don't want to think about it but with future pregnancies they can put a stitch in very early on-from 12 weeks I think, but definitely by 16. Plus progesterone pessaries are given to prevent funelling. Thinking of you both and praying hard xx


----------



## bethneebabe

It looks like my water broke and we are inducing labor because of the risk of infection is so high and we are so far from viability. I will be bringing little one into the world in the next 24 hours and will be making plans for her funeral. The next couple of weeks are going to be unbearably difficult. I'll check in at some point. Thank you for your thoughts and prayers and I hope everyone has a healthy remainder of their pregnancies.


----------



## Dollybird

Oh Beth I'm so so sorry honey. My thoughts are with you and heart breaks for you. You will get through this though honey, you are a strong lady and your little angel will always be part of you. Us ladies will be here if you need us. Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I'm so sorry to hear this Beth. My thoughts are with you at this time. 

xxx


----------



## mackjess

Oh honey, I wish there was something more we could do. Try to take care of yourself as much as you can. I am so terribly sorry.


----------



## amjon

wantingagirl said:


> amjon twins thats fab! Do they know how far they will let you go until?

37 weeks is the farthest (which is when I was going to ask to be induced with one anyway). If they have any issues it could be earlier.


----------



## monro84

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8098/8536035500_6738a2b112_n.jpg
boy 19 wks 4 days by monro15, on Flickr

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8086/8534926637_6759ed3376_n.jpg
boy 19 wks 4 days by monro15, on Flickr


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww monro... gorgeous pics!! love the yawn xx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw Monro what lovely pics! Xxx


----------



## merristems

Beth im am so sorry to hear this, my every hope and prayer is with you xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats Monro! Another boy! xxx


----------



## bethneebabe

Hi ladies. I wanted to let you know that I gave birth to our little girl Lillian at 6:30pm. We were thankful she was born sleeping and didn't suffer in this world. Our pastor was with us and she was baptized after she was born. Physically I am recovering well. I opted for an epidural to help with the pain and was fully clear and calm mentally when she was born. We are now surrounded by family and are making preparations for her memorial.

We have decided to take a year off TTC to fully mourn our loss as well as our loss in August. Still not sure I can do this again. I will be moving over to the stillborn loss and support group but hope everyone has a wonderful pregnancy and welcomes their rainbows this July. Thank you for all of your love and support.


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh god :cry: :cry: I'm so sorry Beth you must be heartbroken. My heart goes out to you and your family at this very sad time :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Can't even think of the words Beth. Just hope you are able to get through this awful time together. :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## mackjess

I'm sure she was a beautiful little angel. I'm so sorry, I hope you manage to find some peace during your ttc break.


----------



## Dollybird

Beth I'm so sorry. Hope you can find peace. I'm sure no words can make you feel any better just now but I'm truely truely sorry xxx


----------



## A1983

I'm so sorry Beth, you are such an amazingly brave lady. I hope you receive lots of support from your loved ones plus the forum on here...and in time I hope you see from such ladies that you will hold your precious baby in your arms one day, but until then take good care of yourself, you are a fantastic mummy and Lillian knows how much you love and adore her. No one should have to go through this xxxxxxx


----------



## monro84

beth I am so sorry. :cry: You are a very strong woman I honstly don't know what I would do in your situation. It's very good you have your family around you at a time like this. 

I have always loved this quote

An angel wrote in the Book of Life 
My baby's date of birth 
Then whispered as she closed the book 
"Too beautiful for Earth"


----------



## mackjess

That's lovely Monro.

Thank you ladies for advice on how to get the cervical scan. I didn't realize it was the vaginal ultrasound and thought they were looking at it. I was armed with questions, and the doc said today they check the top of the cervix with the tummy ultrasound but the only way to measure the whole thing was the vaginal one. He agreed to do both scans and everything looked good.


----------



## girlinyork

Beth I am so heartbroken for you. I haven't the words to say to comfort you or your family :hugs: I am so so so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## kelly4

Oh Beth, I am so sorry for your loss and sending you lots of love, I can't imagine what you are going through but I hope you have lots of love and support.
Monro- Congrats on finding out the sex, scan is great.
Mackjess- Thats good that they checked, and baby is all good.
Dollybird- I am sure today is your scan, so just wanted to wish you well and hope to hear some great news from you later.

I am now on bed rest as the midwife thinks I have lost my plug but wont take me into hopsital until I have my scan on Monday, so cant do nothing till then, have felt some movements from bubba but not all the time, hoping its because she has lots of room in there. I hope everyone else is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks Kelly it is today! I'm so so nervous!! Try not to worry bout movements don't think we're meant to feel them consistent till after 24 weeks. I still don't feel mines consistently either although I must admit I do worry when I've not felt anything all day. Thts terrible that they won't take you in sooner though to check you out. Xxx


----------



## kelly4

Thank you, to be honest I am not doing anything till then , not even the house work, don't be nervous, it will be fine, let me know how you get on and if you ask for the cervix check, will check in later on to see how you got on, take care :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

I don't think they'll do the cervix check :-( because of it having to be transvaginal. But I'm gonna try. If not just gonna get a private one done xxx


----------



## A1983

They were able to see my cervix length with the abdominal scan-still getting s private one in 2 weeks as then ill be near 24 weeks....and that will be last check! Mine was fine though...and here is one of the pics-my beautiful baby  He/she is perfect! 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mcdlwafobfkzzr0/2013-03-05 19.22.21-1.jpg

As for movement I was anxious last night and even got the doppler out as he has been SO active, but yesterday not so-but by 9pm he was doing his usual huge kicks-I feel them the strongest when he's kicking just above my pubic bone! And today is my birthday and im in Paris  And I've asked bubs to be a good baby and be an active monkey today-so far he's obliging 

Hope Monday goes ok Kelly-im sure it will as the plug regenerates itself  Just rest up...Monday will soon be here xx


----------



## amjon

Dollybird said:


> I don't think they'll do the cervix check :-( because of it having to be transvaginal. But I'm gonna try. If not just gonna get a private one done xxx

They check mine abdominal each time I go to the MFM. It's not as accurate, but they would know if it was really short or something.


----------



## kelly4

A1983- Happy Birthday, wow Paris, have a fab time, slighty jealous though, thank you, can't wait to see my baby girl again Monday.
Amjon, how are you feeling, how's the twins getting on.
I hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## flapjack10

Kelly - take it easy love xxx

Dolly - GL at scan can't wait to hear all about it.

A1983 - lovely pic! Happy birthday and have a fab time in Paris - well jel!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Scan perfect.. Baby perfect... Cervix perfect......and I'm team ...........:.








BLUE!!! :happydance: pics to follow! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

My little boy :happydance:

A1983 just saw your post.. In my excitement I missed it! Congrats on your scan!! Lovely pic! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

I say team boy Dolly.

Congrats on the clean scan A. It's always lovely to see the little ones. It never seems real to me, like magic.


----------



## girlinyork

Wow, another team blue! So many little men <3


----------



## BeautifulD

Welcome to team :blue: Dolly :happydance:


----------



## kelly4

Congrats Dolly, pleased everything went well and the little man was good :happydance:


----------



## A1983

Congrats Dolly! They are some long leggies


----------



## Dollybird

Hehe I know eh?! His daddy has long legs though and is fairly tall, so I think I'm gonna have a big boy  xxx


----------



## merristems

Congrats on the little boy Dolly
A1983 lovely pics too :)


----------



## ladykara

Yay dolly congrats on team blue x

Kelly- glad to hear your resting hugs Hun x


A1983- amazing scan photo x

Monro- those photos are brilliant congrats x

Beth- words can't express how heart broken I am to hear that, love to you both xx


Sorry I have not been for a while, I see some of us have been going through so much worry and a sad loss, breaks my heart 

Love and hugs to everyone, will make more of a effort to pop in here xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats Dolly - another blue!

Nice to hear from you LK!

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

For all you lovely ladies in the UK. Happy mothers day xxx


----------



## monro84

jess--great news for the cervical scan. 

kelly--thank you. Kelly how did you loose your mucus plug? Was it the whole thing? Hope everything goes good on your scan today.:hugs: Do you know where the placenta is that might be the reason for not much movement. I felt a good bit at 16 to 18 wks but since then not much at all and found out at last scan that it's in the front. So its muffling alot of movement. I just find it amazing that I was able to hear the HB on the doppler at 8 wks with a frontal placenta. 

A--so great about so much movement. Happy late birthday. 

Dolly-Yay!! congrats on blue team too :happydance:

Lady--Thanks. Hope everything is good with you. 

Maybe you ladies can help. My SIL has a crazy notion that it would be fine for her to give birth at 31 wks which she is now. Now I know that there is a high precentage of the baby living and being a premi and everything is fine but I asked her about getting a steroid shot for the lungs and she was clueless. She said that her oldest came at 33 wks and the youngest at 35 so they will be fine. I tried to correct her and tell her that she had told me that her oldest came at 35 wks and youngest at 38 she said no he did not (however I have a text from her a couple of months ago with her stating the same but then she looked up in his baby book that he was born at 35 wks. Well she said she is already having contractions which later she said was braxton hick. I told her thats normal. We are having a family get together for my dh's grandmother which is her dh's grandmother to. She is not going to make it to much longer b/c she has stomach cancer and family is flyin in to see her. Well my dh's bro told him that the dr is talking about inducing and he did not know if it would be before then or not or she could go into labor then at this time she would be (33 wks). What quack would induce then if there were not any medical problems to be induced for. She said she talked to her dr and other people and they all said if she went in to labor now then the baby would be fine since he is measuring right on now. She said he is already 4 lbs and she tends to have big babies that is the reason she might go earlier. She said her olderst was 7 lbs and spent only 4 days in the hospital and youngest was 8 lbs. Am I right to be worrying that she is clueless about what could possibly happen. Her oldest does have alergies to eveything under the sun at least according to the prick test and since being born early can affect the immune system then that might be the reason b/c her youngest is not allergic to anything so far. However she is allergic to alot of things also. But she says they were both born early and have no complications so she is not going to worry about this one being born early.


----------



## mackjess

I don't see how a doctor would actually induce her at 33 weeks without a good reason. I would try not to worry about it since she can't make herself go into such early labor! Unless she is totally confused about how many weeks she is now, none of that seems right.

Kelly, please let us know how your scan goes.


----------



## flapjack10

Monro - you're SIL sounds completely not with it.
I don't know what you can do apart from inform her that you think she may be wrong. You are right to be worried, but there's not much you can do about this. I can't believe somebody would be so ignorant to want an induction so early, or like you say what doc would do that without a serious medical reason e.g. Pre-eclampsia.

Absolute madness, but she sounds stubborn and I don't think you could do much without it causing an argument/ rift in the family. 

Good luck hun.
xxx


----------



## mackjess

We have an expression for this stateside, and it sounds like she is 'talking out her ass' and really has no idea what she is saying. I wouldn't believe in a 100 years her doctor agrees with her. Maybe she is having sleep deprived delusions or something, but I'm sure the docs are letting that baby stay put for a few more weeks!


----------



## amjon

kelly4 said:


> Amjon, how are you feeling, how's the twins getting on.

The boys are both doing fine. They were both 18oz at our 22 week U/S and got to see a bit of them in 3D. We're going weekly now for U/S at the MFM. :) They're really starting to kick hard now. The tech kept saying she felt them while she was doing the U/S. We saw our little trouble maker do a big kick on the screen too.


----------



## amjon

Dollybird said:


> View attachment 578897
> 
> My little boy :happydance:
> 
> A1983 just saw your post.. In my excitement I missed it! Congrats on your scan!! Lovely pic! Xxx

So cute. They look so uncomfortable in those positions though.


----------



## A1983

Yes they do! But they often have their little feet upwards resting on our tummies  

Can you believe im STILL ill!! Talk about immuno supressed! It's got worse too so off to Dr's tomorrow (travelling back from Paris-hellish) think I have strep throat and bronchitis at least-been 3 flippin weeks!! Been crying over worrying about bubs and having to take meds but he's always there kicking away to tell me he's ok, my beautiful little hero &#9829; ps sorry if im repeating myself-not sure what ive said recently!!

Hope you are all well, and Monroe-ditto what the others have said!


----------



## mackjess

A, I was down the entire month of Feb it seemed like. I only made it into the office 6 days, and the rest I was either sick or I worked from home when I didn't feel good. Finally coming around this month so I hope you are feeling better soon. My docs reassured me a lot that antibiotics are really safe for the baby, even safer than Tylenol (it's something that starts with a P on the other side of the ocean), especially if you can handle the penicillin type drugs like amoxicillin. It's tough not to worry, I know I did because I actually had to do 2 rounds amoxiclavns last month. But I was very reassured at my scan last week when they checked little man from head to toe, and brains, arteries, heart, veins, organs, thigh bones, nose and face, and everything looked perfect. Hope you are feeling better soon though so you won't have to worry!!

And even better news, now that my head and lungs are clearer, I've been having less pain with headaches. Yay!! I think between a cough and sinus pressure I was doomed to have one every day.

DH is in trouble today. We have an older dog (still happy and healthy, just slower) that takes a lot of meds to keep his heart condition from worsening, and keep his allergies in check. Found out this am that DH was putting his little heart pills in the pill pocket, which the lasix IS the most important thing he takes to make his heart work less hard, but he hasn't been giving him his Benadryl or Claritin. 

I've noticed his breath has been really bad as of late, so I've been brushing his teeth more and giving him more dental chewy treats, and didn't think much of it since he is getting too old for teeth cleaning, he might just have bad breath from here on out. The allergy meds help with him not having drainage so his ears don't have to be cleaned as much and helps his mouth not get so icky. It doesn't really phase him or make him itchy if he doesn't take it, so DH didn't think it was important to give him the allergy meds!!! OH I WAS SO MAD. lol, I determine the care of all living creatures in this house, I'm the mom!! Bacteria from tooth decay and gum disease gets into your veins and the bacteria can make heart disease worse!! Jake has heart disease, so yes his allergy meds ARE important. If nothing else, this is good practice. DH better get better at listening before our son arrives. :growlmad:

Mind you, I never made DH start feeding for or caring for my dog. I had him for 6 years before we even met. But he gets up earlier than me and just started doing it. Don't take over the duty if you are going to half ass it!! Grrrr


----------



## mackjess

Since we won't be able to drink this St Paddys day! :haha:

I'm going to try the Guinness braised short ribs and the brownies.

https://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelysanders/eat-cook-with-guinness-stout-beer-recipes-st-patricks-day


----------



## monro84

FJ--I think it's to late for the rift lol b/c dh had not liked her from the get to he says she is a drama queen and attention seeker/whore :blush:. He just tollerates her to see his nephews and bro. I have tried to just brush off alot of things she says but this is possibly putting her baby at risk and she believe since the oldest was fine at 33 (actually 35 wks and only had to stay 4 days in the hospital) then this baby would be ok to if that happend. I guess the thinks she knows it all b/c she has had 2 kids already and I have none :shrug:. What gets me is she worries about things she should not and she does not worry about things she should. :wacko:. I just am not sure where her dh got the info from I am hopeing it was not the dr. She does not have GD or high blood pressure and the baby is not breech she said his head is already down I said it was suppose to be by that point:dohh:. He maybe even did not go in with her to an appt and she is telling him that or maybe she misunderstood the dr. The only problem I know she has is her iron is to low (anemia) and I would think they would want the baby to cook longer for that reasone but I have not read up on that part so I might be wrong. I guess I read to much but I try to be prepaird for anything that might happen. :blush:

Jess--lol that is probably the case she did say that the heart burn and baby moving keeps her up alot.:shrug: I mean I told her that anything under 36 wks is not good even if the baby is big b/c the lungs are not fully developed till then or even till 38 wks. She said her 2 were fine and they were before then:dohh:. She basically looked at me like I had lost my mind. 

amjon--so great the twins are doing good.:happydance:

A- So sorry your sick I hope you start feeling better soon:hugs:


----------



## kelly4

Hi ladies, sorry I would have posted yesterday but my computer went mad and took ages to get working. I had my scan yesterday but baby was non co-operative, she is was curled up so tight and no matter what they did she wasnt uncurling for no one, so back next thursday now. I asked about the placenta, as the pressure could have been from a low lying placenta, but that was above baby. I asked about my cervix, she said it looked fine but without a a doctor requesting a trans-vaginal one, she couldnt do it. I felt a bit more reassured especially as she has only started moving, but I think that is due to her being in a ball. I am pleased everyone else is doing well, pregnancy is such a worry, I thought once I would get to 12 weeks without miscarrying, I would relax, but there always seems another milestone to conquer. How is everyone doing, anyone started doing some serious shopping yet ?:hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Mackjess - men! Hope your doggy feels better now he's getting the right medication! Mmm brownies! I don't like Guinness anyway, I do like other stouts and real ale though. I do miss Red wine a bit, but it's all worth it!

Monro - your SIL sounds like a knob and if everyone already knows it then say what you want to her! Try not to worry too much though - your baby is the most important thing at the moment, not hers. No doctor in their right mind would induce a baby so early and if she starts chatting on that they will try to ignore her. You would think having early babies would make her more aware of the dangers. Knob!

A1983- feel better soon! 

Kelly - naughty bubs! At least you get another scan though :cloud9: I've done quite a bit of shopping now, mainly ordering stuff and delaying delivery. I have a lot iof hand me downs from my SIL, which is fab.

We've got (or ordered):

Nursery furniture - cot, dresser and wardrobe
Cot bumper and sheets
Mobile
Travel system - pram, carrycot and car seat
Baby bath (2nd hand)
Bouncer chair (2nd hand)
Moses basket (2nd hand)
Loads of Muslin cloths 
Loads of breast pads from friends who didn't need them
Some knitted clothes
Some baby grows bought as pressies - so cute!
Toiletries - shampoo, bubble bath etc
A doughnut
A monkey
A mouse
A turtle

The next in my list is a baby monitor and gym - oh and nappies! 

Thing is we have all this stuff, but don't know where we will be living in the next few months! Eeep!

AFM - I'm 24 weeks today - V DAY! Not long for the rest of you girls now!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Monro I agree with the others on the sil situation! I'm sure her doc won't be as daft to induce her for her silly "reasons".
Kelly I've still not relaxed either.. And I still obsess a bit over what could go wrong.. Feel like I just move from problem to problem as soon as ones ruled out. But I am enjoying the prgnancy a lot more now especially now I an feel baby move its reassuring.. And I think in some ways I have relaxed a bit as I'm not constantly obsessing.. Just when I've nothing else occupying my mind. Naughty baby but at least you saw your cervix was ok. And it will be nice having another scan.
Jess your paddys food sounds amazing!!!!!!!! I'm well jel.
A1983 sorry u still feel rotten! Hope you feel a bit better soon.  
Afm I've not really started bigtme shopping yet. We busy trying to organise the house and clear out the baby's room before we start (we kinda used it as a "store all our junk room" prior to this pregnancy) have bought a few wee outfits though and have my travel system. Hubby's mum has bought loads though.. Doubt ill need to get much! Lol xxx


----------



## flapjack10

That's exactly what we use baby's room for too! :haha:

My list sounds more than it is and most of it was given to us!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh flapjack almost forgot to say... Happy V day!!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Yay happy V day :D xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Happy V day FJ! 

I have loads now but I've had to stop buying until we swap rooms as I can't fit any more in our room. 

I have all newborn sleepsuits and vests.
Some 0-3 sleepsuits and vests
socks
hats
knitted cardigans 
0-3 outfit
Some 3-6 vests
Moses basket
nappies 
toiletrys 
cot bedding
Moses basket bedding
pram blankets
receiving blankets
cot
mobile
quinny pram system (buggy and carrycot)
carseat 
bibs 
loads of muslins 
bottles
steriliser 
2 X sleeping bags

I think.... I've missed some stuff out :dohh: but I can't think right now lol


----------



## girlinyork

I've got:
Cotbed (on order)
Moses basket
Baby bath
Baby towels
Bibs
Some Muslims
4 binliners of clothes handed down from newborn to 18 months
Car seat 
Quinny buggy and carry cot
Cot bedding
Receiving blankets
Stuffed doggy
Mobile
A child's wicker chair for nursery (used to be OH's as a child)
2 playmate
Snuggle blankie

Think that's everything :/


----------



## A1983

Drs put me on amoxicillin for a chest infection, my temp was 37.7 so need to take regular paracetamol to bring it down as temp bad for baby :-( x


----------



## A1983

Ps I feel so sick and have been a few times from coughing so much...just sitting up trying not to cough or be sick as just taken anti-biotic! X


----------



## kelly4

A1983- I hope you feel better soon, sounds awful, sorry your birthday didnt go to plan, as for oh, mine is exactly the same, when they have man flu they are dying but if its us women, we have to get on with it. Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in and give you some relief soon.

Happy V day flapjack

I literally have five baby grows and a baby bath, thats it, I need to do some serious shopping soon. You dont seem to realise just how much you need, think I need to make a list and go from there. Is anyway going away before baby comes, I am off to France in two weeks time to see my mum who lives there, have to say I am a bit nervous about flying when pregnant.


----------



## monro84

Kelly--Well good thing is you get to see her again and good news about cervix to. I have another cervix scan in about a wk last 2 were good 3.48 and 3.5 cm so so far so good hopefully it stays that away. I just started w/ the necesities like just bought first diapers and wipes yesterday. I have alot of things my SIL (yes same one) gave me that her bro's and sis and cousins have given her that she has to much of. 

about 20 outfits newborn short sleeves and 0-3 short and long 
2 -6 month outfits
bottles
pacys
small swing
small soother (vibrating thing you put the baby in) 
video monitor
bath seat
bath cloths
boppie
3 hats
pack and play
small mobile type wooden crib
I am sure there is more but I only just got to one box so far 2 more to go. 

I am still trying to decide where the crib (that dh is building but has not started on yet :dohh:) is going we have 2 options Dh's office/hunting room. (this area has his desk and printer and files and hunting cloths and gun cabinet and a big closet and my tred mill that has not been used in a few yrs:blush:)
or 
guest room (it is where I am storing baby things now but I don't think guest would want to stay with baby)

either one its going to be small area and dh is making the crib so I am trying to find small area Ideas I saw a nursery cart a walmart yesterday which you could put diapers and changing stuff and light items on it. I still need to get a changing table I think or might just use the dresser and get a changing station. 

FJ--happy V day:happydance:

A- Oh no I hope you get to feeling better soon.:hugs: Hopfully the antiboitic will knock it out quick


----------



## A1983

Gosh...I have a pack of nappies and a changing bag-that's it!! We're moving when I go on maternity leave so was going to buy everything over those 8 weeks otherwise it's more to try and fit in removal van! Although id love to start buying now  Light bulb moment...maybe we'll get a few bits and pieces and leave them at oh's parents house (they'll only be an hour away once we've moved!) Ohhh as soon as im better im shoooopppiing!!! And using your lists to help me


----------



## merristems

Hi ladies eek lists! I have begun a list i have been given lots of clothes from my friend who just had twins so far we have
Tons of 0-3mth baby grows witu feet and mits
Tons of 3-6mth vests and baby grows
Mobile
Cot which was my sisters, brothers, mine and my cousins
Moses basket as above
Cloth nappies need more!
Play mat
Car seat
Romper suit- love it! 

I have so much more to get but hoping to buy second hand when i see things, i went to an NCT sale and was amazed what you could buy!


----------



## JFG

Hello Ladies,

Just catching up on the board..

Beth- I am so so sorry my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family :hugs:

Dolly - Congrats on your baby boy :happydance:

Monro - Omg your SIL is obvious a sandwich short of a picnic, theres no getting through to some people so just smile and nod and leave her to get on with it, I can't see why any doctor would induce that early, I was born prematurely at 32 weeks 30 years ago (my mom had an irritable uterus and unknown to her couldnt' carry babies full term) and even back then the doctors did all they could to stop the labour and keep me in for longer! Main thing is you and your bubs are happy and healthy ;-)

A1983 - Sorry to hear you are not feeling well, I had that nasty chest infection and cold a few weeks ago and felt awful so I fully sympathise. Get well soon.

Happy V Day to LadyKara, Flapjack and GIY :happydance::happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

Thank you :D


----------



## A1983

Yes happy V-day ladies 

I'm feeling better-still wheezy and chesty cough and tire easily but actually did some chores today and now makingxa baby list-gosh so much to get! It's so exciting though  Thanks for all your get well wishes and advice too x

Today I started to feel baby whilst standing up-so lovely! I'm feeling his kicks and movements so much now-I know I've been feeling them for over a month but with them getting stronger and more constant it makes me so happy!


----------



## girlinyork

I know you keep calling baby "he" but I have such girly vibes for you x


----------



## A1983

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rtj6ry7ndfxarin/2013-03-02 12.19.33.jpg

Ha ha yes my friend says she believes it's a girl too! I never thought I'd be able to wait until the birth to find out! Not that a bump says a lot re gender but here is my bump 2 weeks ago (excuse underwear...and state of room-we were staying at the in-laws!) x


----------



## BeautifulD

A1983 I would say that's a :blue: bump... Very jealous I'm huge already 
https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/20130313_122008.jpg

Happy Vday ladies :cloud9:


----------



## girlinyork

I think that bump looks like mine did a weeks back :)


----------



## Dollybird

Happy v days ladies! Sorry I've been AWOL been working and exhausted. Keeping up with the chat though! A1983... Hmm I'm a a bit stuck.. Instinct says boy but have a wee bit doubt... So who knows! Lovely bump though!!
Beautifuld what a lovely big bump u have too ! I will need to pop up another bump pic later. 
Afm I'm shattered. The long shifts are wearing me out. Trying not to do anything heavy at work, but just being on feet 12 hrs a day is killing me. Pelvis and back protesting like mad! Got my maternity uniforms yesterday- my normal ones (which btw used to be baggy) where beginning to look obscene! Haha. Lazy day for me today, telly, sofa, and possibly a little bit of housework... A very small bit. 
Hope all u ladies are well! Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Wow dolly, you're so lucky! I've been in maternity since about 10 weeks :haha: 

It is big, I feel gigantic! 

X


----------



## Dollybird

View attachment 582345
this was my 21 week bump!


----------



## A1983

Ahhh gorgeous Dolly and BeautifulD! I definitely have a small bump-people are shocked when I tell them how far along I am-and im sticking it out!! I don't mind though-he is measuring exactly right so that's all that matters in terms of my bump! I suppose it's like boobs-I think I've got huge ones now...until I see 99% of the female population and realise mine are still two little, slightly larger than usual bumps ;-) They are producing colostrum though! Was so proud! Whilst in the bath I had a very gentle 'scroll down' whilst cupping with other hand and a tiny bit of orange liquid came from the nipple (obviously!) 

Also-is this a silly thing to think-I reckon breastfeeding will be easier for baby if nipples aren't huge as they only have tiny mouths..so maybe for newborns, those that struggle may have large breasts/nipples?!


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm not sure but I don't think it works like that. could be wrong though. I have HUGE nipples already :blush:


----------



## BeautifulD

Lovely bump Dolly :cloud9:


----------



## JFG

Lovely bumps ladies, Beautiful my bump is just like yours and i've also been in maternity since 12 weeks


----------



## monro84

JFG--I am starting to think that she was exagerating now will hoping she was at least b/c since then she has not mentioned anything about it and they plan on coming to the family gathering next Fri so. I am thinking she was just trying to make excuses to not come. 

A--Awe that is so great to start feeling the baby more and more. I still bairly feel him sometimes of course that is the frontal placenta. I would say boy bump also. To Cute!!!

Beautiful--Love your bump so cute!!

Dolly--Oh so sorry you have to work like that 12 hrs on yr ft yikes I don't know if I would be able to. Good to hear your having a lazy day. I am going to have to do alot of house work this weekend to get ready for the family Wed and party Fri not looking forward to it. Cute bump!!!!


----------



## mackjess

happy v days everyone!

a-glad the meds are helping and you are feeling better. hope that temp.has stayed down.

monro- I hear ya on the housework, dh turns 35 in a few weeks so we are having a big bbq at the house. aaâaaaaah I have so much to do!

goodness dolly, I hope you got some new.shoes, thats alot of feet time!

hi everyone I missed!

afm, not much going on. still cooking along, and not much else, so I gusss thats a good thing.


----------



## Dollybird

My normal clothes I had to change for maternity (well the trousers anyways) around 15-16 weeks.. But my work tunics were so big I got away with it for ages.. And in a weird way I kinda liked watching them get tighter as my bump grew. As for nipples.. My are massive! Hahahaha... And incredibly itchy to boot! Lol. 
Baby seems to be using my bladder as a wrestling opponent today.. He's been body slamming my bladder all morning! Haha xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I went to a NCT sale today - got myself some right bargains! Loved it!

I'm feeling massive recently! Hubby has felt cheekyface kick a few times now :cloud9:

He played this to bubs last night and I cried hysterically and couldn't stop - hormones!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=BTc03M4lPXU


----------



## wantingagirl

Beth - So sorry for your loss Beth, so heartbreaking and hope this break gives you time to heal. One of my friends had an incompetent cervix but there are things that can be done. Im glad if only one thing was that she was peaceful and didnt have to suffer :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Lovely bumps :) how is everyone?

Since we are sharing
 



Attached Files:







058.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4









060.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4


----------



## monro84

FJ--Awe I use to have a record (I am only 28 lol) of that song that I use to play over and over and over I love that song. My mom use to sing "You are so beautiful to me" when I was a baby make me want to :cry: just thinking about that. Also so exciting on DH feeling the baby kick I wish I could feel my own kick lol.

WAG--Love the bump pic to cute:thumbup:

AFM--Was so sore this weekend I went turkey hunting for the first time Sat morning w/ dh. It was fun heard one gobble but did not see it, it involved alot of walking which I thought would not bother me to much. Well I believe I was wrong on that part. I also did alot of cleaning for a big family reunion this Fri (still not done yet). I think that topped with getting up at 5 am and the walking did me in. I got up to pee at 5 Sun and was barily able to walk. He asked if I wanted to go turkey hunting that morning and I was like NO 1 day a weekend is enough. He also let me sleep finally but we missed church b/c of it:blush:. However dh was doing yard work and came across a baby rabbit (2 to 3 wks old) and it was not moving much but once I brought it in and warmed it up it started moving alot more however when it tried to hop out of the towel it fell over sidways. Its arm was not broken b/c it could move it but it could not put weight on it I guess 3 hrs later it kept opening and closing its mouth and I kinda thought it was having problems breathing then it died :cry: I put it in a shoe box and dh buried it in the woods by the pond. Now I want a baby rabbit it was sooo cute. :dohh: I really want to know why it died no puncture wounds and it was not bleeding it looked healthy other than the leg problem:shrug:


----------



## A1983

Could be internal bleeding Monroe :-( Well done on trying to save the little bunny though...

Yes I walked a lot too-well I say a lot-45 mins?! Ha ha!! I was in the Lake District with my siblings and oh and we walked for a while on the way to find a waterfall...but I turned back with oh after 25 mins as was exhausted, freezing and felt heavy...plus im a lazy monkey! Pop me out on a sunny walk and ill be fine...with lots of rest breaks  But otherwise ill stick to my 30 min gym sessions! Was so beautiful there though-our cottage looked right onto the mountains and we had sunshine, mist, heavy snow-a range of weathers providing different views! Ha ha and even very well timed fireworks just after a suprise birthday cake and present giving! Of course the fireworks werent for me!

Ohh one thing that really annoyed me in Paris last weekend-I dont know how you ladies feel about alcohol during pregnancy but I personally haven't had any despite numerous ppl telling me the odd glass is fine-anyway on my birthday night I plucked up the courage to have half a beer in a Thai restaurant....on bringing it to the table the waiter said 'ohh you drink beer?' To which I replied 'yes' (not that it's any if your business)..and he said 'ohh, be careful!' and walked off..I would normally have said something but I was too stunned-felt like id just been told I was a bad mother and I literally tingled all over with rage! I couldn't drink it all after that-felt too guilty! But what I did have was nice (and calmed me down a bit ha ha!)


----------



## monro84

A--maybe that was it but it was sad though. 

My walking was more of walking to blind and sitting for an hr then getting up and walking again an sitting on groung and calling for 15 min. Then walking back to atv all consisted from 5 to 9 am. But I think it was all the up and down from cleaning that got to me too. I don't think I could have stood it if it was cold like your saying. The b-day sounded amazing. 

I have only had a drink one time that was on valentines day dh made supper and even made me a tom collins he said it had 1 1/2 oz of vodka in it but I later saw the cup he mixed it in had more of the tom collins in it in the fridge so I don't even think it had that much vodka in my drink. He had put in in a white wine glass Idk how many oz it holds its a little bigger then a reg wine glass maybe 10 to 16 oz :shrug: I did drink it bc I felt bad he went to all that trouble for me (candle lite dinner, fixed baked brussle sprouts that he hates the smell of) box of chocolates, getting all dressed up) I did not expect any of it just a steak bake potato and garlic bread dinner lol. He also said that he didn't think that that amount would hurt the baby that one time. It was gooood to:blush:. Sorry that waiters made you feel bad:hugs:. I feel that away when someone asks me if I have/will be drinking at a place or party/holiday that alot of drinking will be going on at. Had my mom ask me once and a guy that works next door to me so only had it happen twice.


----------



## mackjess

Yea, they figured out in the 90s continued heavy drinking is bad, but they put such a stigma on it! So far I've only sipped beer twice, once when a friend was trying a new stout (OMG I love dark beer) and yesterday on St Patty's day when the in-laws were making a toast to the new grandson. My OB said I could have up to 4 glasses a week of wine (I only asked about wine specifically since it's what I miss the most), just not on the same day. So far I haven't had a glass yet, but I think I will later in when you get the really sore back and hips and have trouble sleeping. Tylenol does nothing for pain for me, so I might nip a wine now and then to help relax a little and sleep. My OB has 3 kids and said when she was in her 3rd tri the only way she could sleep at least 4 hours a night was a glass of wine and a benadryl, so that made me feel better about asking. DH has a 35th bday coming up in 3 weeks and wants to go to a new steak place, so I plan on having a glass that night as well. We went out for really good steak when I was still in first trimester so I didn't have wine, and seriously it about killed me. I just miss the flavor of it with a good steak!!

A the bump is adorable. Glad you ladies had an active weekend. I cleaned out closets and did a bunch of extra dusting, like the ceiling fans, vents, etc, and was really wore out yesterday!! It felt good to have the energy to actually do that though! Trying to stay on top of things since we are having a bbq the actual day of DHs bday in 3 weeks so the house will need to be in shape for that.


----------



## mackjess

Oh, and the sips of Guinness I had yesterday were AMAZING. I've heard that Guinness helps with milk production after the baby is born. You can bet your prego heineys I will be looking up that plan!! :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Lovely bumps girlies!

It's ok monro I'm 27 and I used to have a Kylie Minogue record - it doesn't mean we're old! :haha: won't be long until you feel the kicks, I was in denial for so long that was I was feeling couldn't be kicks, but looking back they deffo were.
Poor bunny :( at least it's not in pain anymore...

I have had half a glass of red wine since getting pregs. It was to celebrate my hubby getting a new job - I have never savoured a glass of wine so much. I was hoping I would have gone off it, but noooo it tasted lovely. I wasn't tempted to have more though - it's hard enough being pregnant without being a bit tipsy/hungover aswell! 

We get so lectured to when we're pregnant it annoys me so much! Don't do this, or that, or this blah blah blah! I'm all for helpful advice, but when it's a stupid study that says babies born by c-section are more prone to allergies it's ridiculous! And what!? Who does that help?! :grr:
The other day I was having prawns and someone says, "should you be having them?". Well, the advice is not to have them if they are undercooked or raw and I don't tend to eat RAW prawns, so yes I'm bloody having them!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## BeautifulD

Fj with regards to the C section thing I sussed that one out. Recently they relaxed the rules on elective c sections and shortly after they came out with that story. All it is is a BIG FAT dose of media manipulation! 

I too have had the odd glass of red wine. Once on my friends birthday and Saturday night at my friends leaving doo. I really do savor them and make them last a good few hours.


----------



## merristems

I would have thought in france they were more leninant about drinking while preggers, i read that a little now and then is actually better than none, im ubious though, i thinknit was something to do with more educated women knowing when to stop! I had some bucks fizz at christmas which was yuk, havent missed booze at all, but over this weekend dh was drinking a real ale and i really wanted it! I love guiness my mum drank it when bfing me!
Heres last weeks bump 18wks im a bit slack!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130319_133426.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## monro84

FJ--Cute bump. Wow only 5 more wks till you hit the big 30 I feel like I am the baby being almost 22 wks lol. 

Merri---ohhh love your bump also :thumbup:

AFM--I had a cervix ck yesterday. The fist time at 16 wks it was 3.48 at 19 1/2 wks 3.5 and yesterday at 21 1/2 wks it was 3.2 so it did shorten a little bit the OB just said to not over exert my self or strain to pick up anything. He told me to act like a premadonna lol. :haha: which is so not me. I don't think it is anything to worry about yet and I know it can fluctuate from day to day but still not sure if I need to worry any. Oh he was head down at that time time to b/c we could see the head on the TV US. I thought he might had turned b/c I know my placenta is in front but I now think its high front b/c I stopped feeling alot of movement around Mon. I think since his feet are up top the placenta cushions the movment and I cannot feel them as good now. Of course I know that the head down does not mean anything b/c he can flip back up right anythime too untill he starts runing out of room.


----------



## flapjack10

That sounds good Monro, but yes definitely take it easy!

xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

Hi ladies, I know its been awhile, my honeys company got shut down so we had to move 4 hours south for new jobs! I am officially a correctional nurse at a maximum security prison! And we are house hunting so we are stuck at the in-laws guest house till we find something.. been stressful. Finally found a new OB! Baby boy is doing good moving like crazy !! Since we are on a 1000 acre ranch I have been taking a 2 mile walk every evening with my kiddos, I will spend the next fewe minutes catchj.g up on what's been going on! Oh and my bump is getting rounder by the day!!!! Rheres no hiding it now, and I LOVE marternity jeans!!


----------



## amjon

Thought I would post an update. The twins are doing well, growing better than expected. They checked my cervix TV today as I've had a bit of pressure in that area in the past couple of days. They found it looked even better than abdominally (4.5cm) with no funneling, so it's doing a good job holding the twins in. The boys were pretty quiet today and were covering their faces. They keep moving around, so every week when we go they are in different positions. I'm praying they will be both head down when it comes time to deliver. ;)


----------



## A1983

Ahh Amjon that's so reassuring for you  You've got some good little boys in there! 

I'm due to have my 3rd cervix check on Saturday...and if all good ill leave it then! At 18w it was 3.8, 20w it was 7cm???!! They said because they could clearly see it on the abdominal scan there is no need for tv scan-she even got another sonographer to check it. The first was tv and private, the second NHS. This Saturday is private again.

Does anyone's baby tend to kick low down mainly? I know from 20w the uterus is rising up from belly button..and I occasionally get kicks there-but they are mostly within the hand width from my pubic bone? I'm sure it's fine!


----------



## amjon

A1983 said:


> Ahh Amjon that's so reassuring for you  You've got some good little boys in there!
> 
> I'm due to have my 3rd cervix check on Saturday...and if all good ill leave it then! At 18w it was 3.8, 20w it was 7cm???!! They said because they could clearly see it on the abdominal scan there is no need for tv scan-she even got another sonographer to check it. The first was tv and private, the second NHS. This Saturday is private again.
> 
> Does anyone's baby tend to kick low down mainly? I know from 20w the uterus is rising up from belly button..and I occasionally get kicks there-but they are mostly within the hand width from my pubic bone? I'm sure it's fine!

I usually feel all the kicks down low and did with my daughter also. I have a high anterior placenta with one of the boys though and had the same with my daughter, so I just figure the higher ones are covered by the placenta.


----------



## flapjack10

Yep A1983 - I get kicks low down generally too, but also have a high anterior placenta. I am noticing that they are rising ever so slightly though. I tend to get kicks on my left side too.

My belly button is starting to push out. It's so weird :haha:


----------



## A1983

Ha ha my belly button was an outie to begin with-it shows through all my tops so clearly now! This woman at work said I'll have to start taping it down...I soon told her where to go! It's blo#dy nature right?! My placenta is posterior


----------



## flapjack10

How rude of her!


----------



## A1983

I know! Ok had cervix check-3.8cm so same as first one, abdomen scan on nhs which showed a 7cm length mustve been wrong! 

Baby's abdominal circumference is measuring 4 days ahead-everything else normal so it's pushed me to 2 days ahead-do you reckon tye abdominal circumference is something to watch out for? Big baby? Im small but I know that means nothing


----------



## girlinyork

After 12/13 weeks babies grow at an individual rate. My baby has a slightly big tummy but nobody blinked an eyelid over it


----------



## A1983

Ahh thanks giy-yeah they didn't mention it-I just saw the measurements on the report!


----------



## merristems

Agreed, babies come in all different shapes and sizes, just like adults xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hello all! Hope you're all well!

Nothing new to report here, just checking up on you

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

All is well in bumpville. Having the dreaded MIL issues which OH is going to try to sort tonight. Wish us luck on that one lol x


----------



## flapjack10

Good luck! What issues are you having with her? Baby brain!

I was listening to _Inside Health_ on Radio 4 (yes I am a billion years old lol) and they had a segment on swaddling. They've put a link on how to swaddle a newborn safely. If their legs are restrained then it can lead to hip dysplasia. Here's the link if any of you are interested in swaddling and want a bit of advice https://www.hipdysplasia.org/developmental-dysplasia-of-the-hip/hip-healthy-swaddling/

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Actually GIY I'm just going to read your post on the Second Tri board instead of you repeating yourself here! :)


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Just checking in! Been a hectic week at work- I'm really struggling with the long shifts. My back has been really playing up! Was planning to work up to 36 weeks, but physiotherapist and midwife think that's unrealistic and think 32 weeks tops. I'm kinda agreeing with them now, and just hoping I make it that far. Sometime I can barely get out my car when I get home after a shift! :-( 
My wee man been wriggling like crazy keeping me cheerful though. Although saying that he's been quieter today but I suspect he's sitting higher up (my placenta is high anterior).
Thanks for the info on swaddling flapjack I'm planning to swaddle but obviously I've never done it before so this info will come in handy. 
A1983 don't worry too much bout sizes, my fundal height is bigger than it should be but my midwife said everyone and their babies grow at different rates and everything will even out at some point.
Hope all you ladies and bumps are well! Xxx


----------



## A1983

Thanks Dolly  im only working til 32 weeks...and then moving to Bath!! So will need the time to settle in and get nursery ready etc  Ohhh and my back is playing up too hun-agony today-I coughed and it seems to have seized up-im walking like I have a pole up my bum and it just kills! Bit of sciatica too I think. And yes big bubs kicking/rolling away as I type...isn't it BEAUTIFUL ladies  im going to miss him being in my tum x

Are you all getting cots? What are your sleeping plans in terms of what in and where? I'll get a moses basket for first few weeks-he can sleep anywhere then as in lounge during day etc, but ill also get a cot ready. I was looking into those co-sleeper cots but have decided to stick with a normal cot x


----------



## LVnMommy

I'm starting my new job next week! And its 13 hour nursing shifts!!(inside a maximum security prison!!!) I'm really hoping to make it to 38 weeks working!! Highhhh hopes! I would hare to go into labor inside the prison!! Medical is a 8-10 minute walk inside ans multiple gates so as soon as my OB sees any cervical changes ill take leave. It sucks it will be unpaid though, have to be there 6 months to be eligible for paid leave. I'm going to invest in some comfort sneakers and maybe a support belt for my back the lower back kills me sometimes:/


----------



## flapjack10

Hope your back eases up Dolly!

My back's ok, but I did have a stitch from walking to work - the shame! :shy:

It is such a beautiful thing to feel my cheekyface wiggling and kicking. I love it :cloud9:

I've also got a Moses Basket to use at first. I've ordered a cot that eventually turns into a toddler bed. How long does everyone aim to have baby in their room? I've heard differing advice from 6 weeks to 3 months to 6 months?

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Oh my goodness LVn! Hope you get plenty of breaks! Good luck at your new job xxx


----------



## girlinyork

OH has spoken to MIL and hopefully has fixed things. MIL was very reasonable so now to wait and see how things pan out :)

My DD will be in the moses basket until she outgrows it and then I'll put her in the cot.

LVN, that sounds like a demanding job. Hope you manage well at it xx


----------



## A1983

Hmmm I suppose ill go with the flow flapjack but im going with 6 months atm...and using a mattress sensor!


----------



## flapjack10

Yeah, I reckon we'll just have to wait and see when we and baby are ready to make the move!

I think we've decided on the mattress sensor monitor too. 

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

99 days to go! Argh! I'm so excited to be in double figures :D


----------



## merristems

Hiya lassies how are you all?
Dolly sorry your back is so bad, i cant imagine working long shifts on my feet take you mf advice and go on maternity early, it will be worth it!
99 days giy! Wow time is flying by :)

Afm i had my 20wk scan yesterday and everything was perfect! So so happy and relieved! Just going to enjoy the next 4 months now xxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Yay merri! Did you see anything which may have indicated gender? A little Willy perhaps ;)


----------



## flapjack10

GIY - I know it's great isn't it?! Happy 99 days!

That's fab news Merri! Made up for you xxx


----------



## merristems

Haha GIY we were spo excited to see baby again i forgot to tell the lady we didnt want to see down stairs! I think we both saw something but im not 100% certain really! Im just so happy to be having anything!


----------



## mackjess

Merri- that is cute!! Glad you got to see your little boy/girl!

GIY- hope things are settled and stay settled with the MIL. 

AFM - One more week to Vday. Same day as Dolly. I can't wait! I am more anxious and kinda depressed than usual this week, but I think it's because I haven't been sleeping again. For a few weeks I was really snoozing, and thought I was over the insomnia. Going to try some things to relax about an hour before bed and hope that helps. I'm probably just nervous because I want V Day to get here. I seem to be good/relaxed for a few weeks, then anxious again.

My next OB appt is this Friday, and I'll be scheduled the dreaded sugar test for gestational diabetes. I've gained more weight than I intended to, but I don't think I have it.


----------



## A1983

Ahhh Jess :-( sorry you're feeling anxious-I tend to go to bed earlier so it lessens the anxiety of not sleeping and read my book in bed-only get a few pages in and im asleep! Does reading work for you? Yes bring on V day..this Sunday for me


----------



## mackjess

I've tried that, but I love reading so much I'll read the whole book. I even got a Stephen King book of short stories, and still read the whole book even though I told myself I wouldn't! :haha: 

I probably will read some, maybe a magazine, and in the living room, not in bed, so I have to put it down and get up to go to bed. Skipping TV this evening and cooking a good dinner to see if that helps.


----------



## A1983

Ps my back is agony-oh is a physiotherapist and says it's very common in pregnancy due to the loosening sacroiliac joint..being on the move helps a bit, sitting aggrevates it


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies. It's not so bad when I'm off work and can rest but I really worry about how ill even make it to 32 weeks. Getting fitted for a special support belt off my physio so that should hopefully help, it's a nightmare not being able to and any anti inflammatory painkillers though. 
Lvn I'm a nurse too- 12.5hr shifts. So I feel your pain! I work on a surgical emergency admissions ward so it can be a bit manic, and as you know sometimes taking it easy (as much as I'm advised too) isn't an option! 
Merri congrats on your scan!!glad everything looks good! 
Giy happy double digits!! How exciting!! 
A1983 I've got a Moses basket that I'm planning to use the first month then move onto the cot. Like fj and yourself we are planning on fhe movement sensor mat monitor (wow thats a mouthful!) We are getting angel care baby monitor and movement sensor it's got great reviews and I'm hoping will give me great peace of mind, especially once bubs is sleeping in his own room. 
Jess not long now!! 6days!! I'm all anxious too but glad we've not got long to wait till v day. I was a bit anxious on Monday as bubs had a quiet day- the day before I felt him constantly. Anyways he must've just worn himself out because yesterday he was back to using my bladder as a punchbag so I feel a lot better and more relaxed today. What book u reading?? I'm a huge Stephen king fan I've got pretty much everything he's ever written. What a geek I am! Haha. I can't seem to concentrate on reading just now though... Well except for baby books and catalogs.. One track mind you see. 
Hope all you other ladies are well! Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Dolly I was in absolute shreds with my back and pubic bone but a chiropractor sorted it really quickly. I'm off crutches and everything now :) think it might help you?


----------



## Dollybird

Well I went to the chiro years ago when I originally hurt my back, but he said cause it was a disc problem there wasn't a whole lot he could do for it other than deep tissue massage to ease the muscles surrounding the disc to try and aid it back in. He recommended acupuncture for me which worked a treat but I'm not sure if that's safe during pregnancy?? Guess i could go see him and see what he says xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Acupuncture is definitely safe in pregnancy as long as you use a proper practitioner x


----------



## kelly4

merristems- I am pleased the scan went well and bubs is good.

Hi everyone, just thought I would check in and see how everyone is doing. I am off to France tomorrow to see my mum, I cant wait and be good to get a break before the little lady comes. Had midwife yesterday and baby is all good, everything is going how it should be, sometimes I worry because it all seems to be going so well, I even had a panic attack yesterday as I broke a mirror and now waiting for some bad luck. Cant wait for v day and then I can relax.


----------



## LVnMommy

a couple new bump pictures
I am supposed to see my new OB on the 12th but due to my work schedule i dont think i will be able to go till the end of april :/
 



Attached Files:







486616_315950138507742_76892061_n.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8









536201_321848134584609_1022959516_n.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## monro84

lvn--wow that's so nice that you are staying on a 1000 acre ranch thats what I need to start doing is walk:blush: bump pics are too cute:flower:

amjon--glad the twins are doing good. :happydance:

A--wow 7cm thats kinda long :shock: I was feeling low movement 2 wk ends ago but after that they stopped and then had my cervix ck last wed and they said baby is head down so I guess that is why they stopped I have a frontal placenta that I believe is high so I cannot feel as much however the past few days I am now seeing kicks and feeling movement around my belly button hight. 

fj--thanks for the swaddling tips I bookmarked it. :thumbup:

GIY--wow so great your finally double digits can't wait till I can say that:happydance:

merri--so glad eveything went well in the 20 wk scan

Kelly--not long only 1 wks left till v day for you :flower:

AFM--been having hip pain when I sleep on my left side even sleep with a pillow b/w my legs been waking up with it for 2 or 3 nights now. Other than that had heart burn 2 days ago pretty much all day but so far yestrday nothing however seems like today it might be trying to start. My DH has finally started on the crib he is going to build it. Here are some pics. He said he should be done today. But he still has to stain it so I have to pick out the color it is made out of cedar.
 



Attached Files:







883563_10100612266674736_170507686_o.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 4









883869_10100612265576936_1935439853_o.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## merristems

Hi ladies ive been reading about optimum fetal positioning found this website which has really helpful advice, and techniques for helping babies to turn. Also im intersetednin the bit on pelvic pain so im going to try out the excercises.. www.spinningbabies.com hope its helpful xx


----------



## mackjess

Thanks for the links gals. 

monroe, I think a handmade crib is so special. it is looking really nice!

afm, went to the doc bc I've been so bummed and lazy, turns out I have a sinus infection. hopefully that's been contributing to my sleep problem and antibiotics help out.


----------



## ladykara

Hello girlies 92 days to go for me


Can I join the popping out belly button crew, mine is just starting to show..

Baby will sleep with us in a Moses and then the travel cot for as long as we can due to lack of room space, Paige isn't a good sleeper and don't want her waking the baby. If the baby sleeps through the night we may even bring Paige's bed into our room and put the baby in Paige's room, we can only fit a toddler bed and a travel cot in that room, I'm not going to worry until I have to though.. 

I have been feeling really down and iron tests show normal, MW said women have reported the third pregnancy to be the worse so maybe that's what it is, just can't be bothered to do anything but don't like doing nothing !!!

Anyone else feeling tightenings? More like the baby has moved into a awkward position because my tummy is hard on one side and soft on the other, getting really uncomfortable now.



Lvn- loving the bump Hun x

Monro- omg it looks amazing already, can't wait to see it finished.x


----------



## merristems

Monro that crib is just beautiful what a luck baby to have such a talented daddy
Mackjess sorry your ill, sinus infections are the worst.
LadyK sorry your feeling down i hope it passes soon for you.

Afm back from physio i have uneven sacro illiac joints, right hip is higher than left. She strapped me up like a turkey but it feels good, i have to walk slowly and small steps only, no twisting, heavy lifting, gotta sit down to get dressed and act like a lady with my knees together! Bump really poppe yesterday, belly button is threatening escape!


----------



## monro84

Awe thank yall so much 

Here is the finished product minus the staining which I think we are going with mahogany and final sanding it is made out of cedar. The only problem is he got a little to excited and made it to big to fit into the bedroom door :dohh: so he is going to make another a little smaller and it will be out of pine. He said this one can go in the living room. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







882670_10100612720016236_1105019335_o.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 1









883563_10100612266674736_170507686_o.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 1









893515_10100612719766736_306149980_o.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 1









902892_10100612721034196_1112828514_o.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 1









906342_10100612721124016_1850128106_o.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## monro84

jess--Hope you get to feeling better:hugs:

lady-How you start feeling better also :hugs: Yes I have had a tight sensation in my stomach I am feeling alot more movement now and seeing it. :happydance:

merri--oh wow well I hope that made it feel better. I don't hurt that bad it's just every now an then I have hip pain when walking and laying on my left side at night. So far so good with my belly button it was deep pre pregnancy like went to my 2nd knuckle on my pointer finger (2 in maybe). So I am hoping it does not pop out it is now down to my 1st knuckle though. Nothing wrong with it popping out it's just me personally I don't think I would like the way it looks on me but if it happens oh well.


----------



## A1983

Monroe that cot is beautiful 

Merristems-I feel your pain! Im in a lot of pain with my sacroiliac joint..my pain is right low in my back which spreads down my cocix and buttocks and is worsened with sitting...walking eases it as does lying on sides. My oh is a physiotherapist (ive just thought-im sure im repeating myself! If so ignore this!) So have some exercises but I think I need a support band too-if he can't get me one ill go and see my gp next week


----------



## merristems

I was just taped up with plaster sticky bandage, not ideal and not a permenant solution either :( Your oh is the ideal person to help you you're so lucky A1983
What a beautiful cot Monro! i cant believe you get to have two! very spoilt ;)
Hows everyone else today?


----------



## girlinyork

What a stunning cot <3


----------



## BeautifulD

That cot is amazing... So so beautiful!!


----------



## mackjess

What is everyone doing for Easter? I won't be partaking in any salty ham myself! 

Just got back from my OB appt, my BP was elevated at 132/70. Usually it's super low, like 90 over something and I have to ask them if I'm still alive. That surprised me, but the OB said since it was the first time it was high she wasn't too concerned, but she did have me schedule an u/s right before my next appt. I'm on antibiotics for a sinus infection, so hopefully just me not feeling well made the BP high. I may have been a bit anxious too because they weighed me and I've gained 40lbs already, despite my walking and yoga. I only needed to gain 30 max so it could have been me being nervous about that. I feel better though because the OB didn't mention the weight gain.

I got sent home with the glucose drink to do the 1 hour sugar test before my next appt in 4 weeks. Now that it's FINALLY feeling like spring, my goal is to REALLY get my butt walking and eat healthier. I need to cut back on the fruits/carbs and add more veggies to my routine daily. And I'm stealing my husband's pedometer and bringing walking shoes to work to do longer walks at lunch. I'm sure the BP thing will be fine, but I've been lazier than I should (I was so low on energy thought I was depressed before I realized I actually had a sinus infection) and my only goal in life is to do whatever I can to have good BP and good sugar results in 4 weeks!!

I am kinda excited about the extra u/s though. I wouldn't have had it otherwise. :)

I hope everyone has a lovely Easter. I love getting together with the family.


----------



## monro84

Well ladies I realized this Sat that I have started leaking. I actually believe I have been for about a wk but hardly any but now omg. I notice that my nipple felt wet and when I looked at my shirt there was a wet spot (when not wearing a bra) I told dh and he was like eww thats gross lol but then proceded later that night to try to "milk me" lol when we went to bed:dohh:. I woke up last night in the mid of the night from hip pains (that are now apparently a norm) and my right side of my left boob was wet and crusted from leaking so apperently I leaked a good bit last night however it is mainly from my right nipple so I thought. I then saw on the sheet a dried wet spot so I guess that was from my other one. I know they make nipple pads but what do you do at night b/c a towel is scratchy and uncomfortable and we sleep naked if we do not have visitors.


----------



## mackjess

Well Monro, now we know how you got in your current condition!! ;)

I don't sleep nekkid, just tanks and undies. I think I'd use tissue in my tanks, or if you did stay nekkid maybe put an extra pillow case down on top of your sheet so you don't have to sleep on a towel?


----------



## monro84

lol yeah that might had something to do with it I actually use to hate to wear nothing and he would wear boxers but then we started sleeping nude and when I have to sleep in underwear or t-shirt I feel so confined and tangeled up. But I did not think of a pillow case that is a good idea I will do that thanks. :thumbup:

it is interesting to know that I guess that means that I will not be one of the women that cannot breast feed due to no/hardly any milk. But I am not really planning on breast feeding. I am planning on pumping and bottle feeding and then switching b/w breast milk and forumla and then going all formula at 6 months. Of course I will probably breast feed when I am just to tired to fool with the bottle:dohh:. I really don't know what I want to do. I do not want to go strickly to formula b/c I do believe that breast milk is way better.


----------



## flapjack10

Oh my goodness... leaking... :shock:

Girls, am I in the third tri now...? :argh:

xxxx


----------



## Dollybird

Monro what a gorgeous cot!! I've still no picked mine yet, although yesterday I spent the whole day writing lists of things ill need and picking out the ones I want! I'm also giggling my head off at your hubby first being disgusted, then trying to "milk them" hahaha. My hubby is quite creeped out at the thought of my boobs creating milk too but I'm pretty sure once they do he's gonna be fascinated by them! What creeps men are hehehehe. 
Jess I've been stressing bout my weight too, as I've weighed myself at work and have gained 20lbs. My sis and workmates assure me it's all just my bump though, but it's made me wonder a bit more about what I've been eating and I'm gonna make a conscious effort to make healthier choices.. Although tbh I eat fairly healthy anyways. The midwife has never mentioned my weight so I'm presuming its not too much of an issue, and I did read that some women put on a lot initially, then slow down later on.. Whilst other women do the opposite. Guess it depends on the woman and of course the baby! 
And of course jess happy V day to us!! Isn't it lovely finally being here?!
Afm I've been battling a bad cold all weekend.. It's really knocked me for six! It's been rubbish not really being able to take anything for it. Starting to feel more human today though. 
Hope all you ladies are doing well.. And yes fj that's you into third tri!!! How exciting!! Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Argh! Happy third tri FJ :D

Monro, you might as well get used to wearing a sleeping/nursing bra to bed as you'll need it in the first weeks after birth when you'll be spurting more than leaking :/ x


----------



## monro84

fj--Yay third tri congats:happydance:

dolly--thank you. Happy V day.:happydance: lol aren't men silly. Glad your starting to feel better.:hugs:

GIY--Spurting :shock: oh no. I guess I need to go get one then. 

Jess--I tried the pillow case last night and it worked great for keeping it of the bed. however I found out when I rolled on my right side to hold DH I felt something drip off my arm so I am guessing when they get squished then I leak. DH was like maybe you need to start pumping now. He really does not understand lol. :dohh:


----------



## girlinyork

Don't start pumping until the baby is born. It can really confuse things otherwise. Coconuts on here said her milk went crazy in the first few weeks so I'll definitely be stocking up on breast pads x


----------



## ladykara

Monro, so jealous of your cot its beautiful !!!! I'm producing just not leaking, didn't have this with Paige but did with jake, try some plastic shields, they kind of suck on to your boobs adding pressure to them to stop leaking, although if its a lot this may not help but worth a try. I remember when my boobs totally leaked so much it was like having two taps on !!! I was having a bra fitted out of all the times for it to happen, my husband finds it funny and and fascinating . I hope to breast feed for as long as possible this time, it was painful with jake and I gave up but no pain at all with Paige, although I did pump only for the first 3 weeks with her as she would latch on, but after that it was a breeze x

I'm feeling better now emotionally but hating this pregnancy, everything is just hard work, I look at the stairs in the house and have to prepare myself for that small mission in walking up them..lol I have only put on 13lbs unlike with Paige and jake when I had put on so much more. But does feel like I'm 10 stone heavier. 87 more days to go !!xx


----------



## flapjack10

Speaking of leaking... what boob pump is everyone thinking of getting (if you are getting one). I'm trying to justify getting the Medela Swing and think I've just about made up my mind to risk the expense on it.

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I leaked all through the night from about 5 months with my eldest dd, me and my ex husband would wake up covered :shock: 

It didn't happen with my other dd or with this one so far... very strange! 

Sorry Fj I can't help on this one... little dude will be ff xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Happy 26 weeks beautifuld :D

Third trimester for me - scary! I had a dream I gave birth and she crawled right back up into my womb!!

I'm not getting a pump fj until my milk is established and I've an idea of which one would suit my needs :)


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks lovely!

You have THE craziest dreams :haha: x


----------



## mackjess

fj, after reading all the reviewa I put a medela on my registry. if I dont get if at the shower, I get a 15% coupon to use for anything on the list after my shower date. I figure I will have a few gift cards to help out. 

giy, crazy dream! I had one where my whole arm turned purple bc I wore an armbrace, but it didnt hurt. I want to get a pump bc my bbs are already getting huge! I remember my mom, who didnt have a pump, said sometimes we wouldnt eat enough so hers would get soooo sore that she would take a hot shower and squeeze them together and would spurt out like crazy. but she still had plenty. I hae a feeling I might be the same!


----------



## monro84

Had dr appt today to ck cervix apparently it went from 3.2 cm 2wks ago to 2.5 with a little funneling. I have to have a stitch put in tomorrow and be kept over night for observations and then off work all next week. I am freaking out right now. I know that many women carry full term with it but I am just so worried he is going to come to early.


----------



## mackjess

Hang in there Monro. If you look at threads on here where they had to get the stitch, they are very successful. Take it easy tonight, and we'll be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Good luck Monro. Looks like they caught it early. I'm sure your little man will stay in there nice and snug :)


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Happy 26 week beautiful!..almost third tri for u!
Monro I know it must be scarey, but looks like they've caught it nice and early and the stitch seems very successful with a lot of women carrying to term! Another plus is that you're only 2 days away from vday which is reassuring, although I know it's best for lttle one to stay in there as long as poss. Will be praying he does just that and cosies in for another good couple of months! 
Hope all the rest of u ladies are well, I've not really thought about breast pumps, tbh I don't know if breast feeding is for me.. Kinda got a bit of a phobia about it.. Weeird know but think I was put off watching my sister breastfeed. She struggled so much and was in so much pain with bleeding nipples etc. I will give it a go but not gonna beat myself up if I fail. Wil be all set up for formula. 
Been getting terrible round ligament pain past couple of days- even just walking the dog. Having this cold is a nightmare cause everything I cough it's agony! Think little one is having a growth spurt though so gonna put it down to that. Getting to know his habits fairly well.. He seems to have a couple of days of non stop (well not non stop but pretty frequent) moving and kicking, followed by a day, day and a half, quieter time with just occasional jab. I have reasoned myself that it's either that he wears himself out and needs a rest, or that in these quiet times he's growing.. Which is kinda wat I suspect as im also a bit more crampy and Achey during his quiet times which I associate with growth. Anyways it still freaks me out a bit- much prefer when he's active, but at least there seems to be a pattern so i try not to worry too much on those quiet days! Xxz


----------



## A1983

Thinking of you Monroe but like the other ladies have said they have caught you nice and early..still a lot to work on with 2.5...women have had much less than that when needing a stitch so all will be fine im sure xx keep those legs up (off the floor) xx

I've been shopping  Actually bought my breast pump yesterday-Avent electical pump along with a bottle and breast pump steriliser-the way I see it is if I struggle to bf id like to express until I can work it out so he still has my milk, plus ill keep some in the fridge (can be stored for up to 2 weeks) so OH can feed him too. My sister is going to teach me tje art of bf-all about wide open mouths and lots of breast in mouth with sucked in cheeks...! I've also bought with OH: moses basket, cot, sprung mattress, gorgeous bedding to match moses, changing mat, couple more bottles, bibs and burb clothes, dummies, neutral clothes to get us by til we can shop for boy or girl, picked up my free Emma's Diary goodies bag and will order pram next week  Going to get a travel system one with 3 wheels-have always disliked them but having pushed a few around in stores now they are sooo much easier and not so ugly to me now! I'll get it in black and brighten it up with colourful toys and blankets. 

Anyone watch one born every minute last night-ohhh my-the last birth has frightened the hell out of me! That poor woman-her hips were practically by her ears and her lips blue..so terrifying to be told to get the baby out NOW and it be stuck! I'm sure a c section earlier on when there were issues would have been better but im no mw.

As for movement I miss him so much when it's been a couple of hours if him being still/sleeping! He definitely has more active days than others-some nights when I turn over I feel him kicking and I smile and go back to sleep  This morning I got scared though-he was still-not even me playing my 'womb songs' (one of them being Bruno Mars im afraid;-)) got a single kick...after 15 mins I got my doppler which I haven't used for ages-hb fine..but I knew movement was more important so I started talking relatively loudly to him and he was doing summersaults within seconds YEY!! Hasn't stopped! Mummy obviously disturbed him having a good sleep, silly mummy  I can't get up though until I've felt him move. 

Monitors-video or audio? I'm thinking video...reviews have said you still feel the need to go in and check with newborns despite the video as they are so still and quiet! But as they grow the video comes in handy to see what they're up to! Plus incase they've kicked blankets off/over their face x

Ps uk ladies-errr what is going on with our summer???!! Currently sitting indoors with heating on looking out at the snow flakes falling grrrrr...it better be lovely for our walkies with our babies once they arrive!


----------



## girlinyork

I've got a 3d scan today at 17.30. Sooooo excited :)


----------



## flapjack10

Monro - I hope all goes well with the stitch. The girls on here know their stuff so I hope their advice helps :hugs: Hang in there baby! 

Dolly - I know what you mean about breastfeeding. It seems so alien to me, even though it's so natural. I've never been around it though to get enough info. I'm hoping to go on an Infant Feeding Training at my hospital to educate myself. I don't like to judge anyone on BF vs FF as it's such a personal issue. You do what you can.

A1983 - What a haul! I've just ordered the Medela Swing (it was £40 cheaper off Amazon). That's great that you've got your sister to teach you about BF.
I can't stay up late enough to watch OBEM :haha:
Awww it's so lovely when you feel movement, isn't it? The MW told me to look out for at least 10 separate movement incidents a day, but it stresses me out and I lose count! I'm pretty sure I'm getting that though and I'm sure I would notice if it hadn't happened in a while. I'm glad your LO woke up, must've been mega peed at you though! :haha:

We decided against video and have bought the Angelcare Movement and Sound Monitor. We had £50 voucher left over from our wedding (2 1/2 years ago)! So got it for £20. Love a bargain. We tested the sound bit, but haven't tested the movement bit yet.

It's sunny here in the North West! Absolutely gorgeous bit cold, but perfect weather for the Grand National! It better be nice in July/August or I shall be making a complaint!

GIY - Eeeep how exciting! Pics please!

AFM - Paid off our travel system yesterday :dance: and I bought a DreamGenii - I just want to make a cover for it and then hopefully I should be very snug in bed. Our third bedroom is jammed full of baby stuff (mostly things donated to us). When we brought the Moses Basket home, I thought, "Wow this is really happening."

xxx


----------



## monro84

Out of surgery so far so good


----------



## A1983

Well done Monroe xxxx


----------



## mackjess

GJ Monro. I hope you feel more reassured that he is staying put now that you have it, and I know you will follow the doctor's orders to the letter for the recovery.

FJ - We are going to end up with the same breast pump and the same monitor! DH really wants a video monitor, so I might see if amazon has a less expensive one that just has video. The Angel Care one had the best reviews, and I don't want to be dealing with a video one with an app on your phone and getting errors, etc.


----------



## merristems

Hugs monroe xxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Glad things are settled Monro x


----------



## flapjack10

GL Monro!

Mackjess - Great minds think alike :haha: We decided against video because of the expense. Might we regret it when hubby keeps looking in to see baby (he does that with his twin nieces and wakes them up)!

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

How's it going Monro? Thinking of you xxx


----------



## monro84

So far so good i have an check up appt wed but ugh I am already to tired of this bed rest/couch rest. I am sooooo board. :wacko: but I know everything will be worth it in the end. 

I am on my phone so kinda hard to catch up till I get back to work next monday.


----------



## mackjess

Good Monro, bored = nothing crazy is happening. :)


----------



## BeautifulD

Great to hear you're doing well Monroe :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Glad everything is holding up Monro :) 

I had my 3d scan done if anyone wants to see pictures?


----------



## monro84

Thank yall. Yes GIY we want to see them


----------



## mackjess

Does anyone want to see pictures? :haha: I fell over laughing. OMG YESS WE WANT TO SEE :yipee:


----------



## girlinyork

Here she is :) My beautiful little lady (and she definitely is a lady - we double checked) Estimated weight is a whopping 2lbs 7! Her foot is 5cm long - that's an insane concept. I can remember when SHE was just 5cm long. She has little legs and a big head and loves to poke her tongue out at us :cloud9: I've never loved anyone like this. I love showing her off to people.
 



Attached Files:







BABYBOND_29.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 9









BABYBOND_25.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 9









BABYBOND_7.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## A1983

So so beautiful! And giving you the thumbs up in one pic  I know what you mean about the love you have xx I'll have mine in 2-3 weeks


----------



## BeautifulD

She's so pretty! 

All these 4D scans are making me wish I had booked one... I must be strong! :haha:


----------



## merristems

Glad things are ok monroe stay off those feet lady!
Giy beautiful ;)
Hi all hope people are well i see we have a few 3rd tris here now gosh! Times flying by now so mad!


----------



## JFG

hello ladies

how are you all doing?

Monro - sorry to hear you are on bed rest, thinking of you will keep a look out for updates.

GIY - beautiful pictures she is gorgeous, makes me want to see my little one again, i've only got to wait until 32 weeks but thats with the nhs i'd love a 4d glimse  can't believe she is 2lb 7 already thats amazing!

Well nothing really to report here i'm getting and feeling very big now and am getting some strong kicks and punches that can take my breath away a little but all worth it  also i'm sure i felt baby hiccup for the first time it was a continuous tapping in the same spot low inside my belly for a good 5-10 mins it was after i'd had an ice cold drink...oops! 

A good nights sleep is becoming a major issue too...I can't sleep on my belly or back but when I sleep on my side I get really bad sciatica pain in my hip and down my leg...any advice welcome!


----------



## merristems

Jfg do you have a pregnancy pillow? I hear they are life savers. Im really uncomfortable too in bed, i have spd and keep getting stuck on my back and i feel too heavy on my sides for my hips! Oh well! Starting to feel really preggo now!


----------



## JFG

merristems said:


> Jfg do you have a pregnancy pillow? I hear they are life savers. Im really uncomfortable too in bed, i have spd and keep getting stuck on my back and i feel too heavy on my sides for my hips! Oh well! Starting to feel really preggo now!

No i haven't heard of a pregnancy pillow, i will have a look online for one if they do the trick! I used to sleep on my stomach so just can't seem to get comfortable with my new positions, like you I feel too heavy for my sides and back and end up awake in pain :( x


----------



## flapjack10

Monro- Good to hear you're bored and nothing's happening!

GIY - I love thoses pics especially the thumbs up one! Such a clever baby!

JFG - I've got a preggo pillow but haven't used it yet (I'm sewing a cover for it first). I'll let you know how I get on with it. It also becomes a feeding pillow, which hopefully will be useful.

xxx


----------



## mackjess

GIY - she is precious! I have a regular sono in 3 weeks, can't wait to see my little man again. For some reason the pic that still melts my heart the most is the 7 week one, when it's just a little bean and not even a baby yet. :haha: Not sure why? I guess maybe that was the first time I saw him and knew what was about to come.

I have a Snoogle pillow. LOVE it. I asked for it for Valentine's Day even though we usually don't do presents. My husband and dog love it too, so I have to be sure not to leave it unattended for long!


----------



## girlinyork

Thanks everyone. I know I'm biased but I happen to think she is the most beautiful girl in the world. I get so emotional looking at my pictures. I can't believe that perfect little thing is mine to love and have in my life


----------



## A1983

Our babies really are precious gifts aren't they-amazing 

JFG I use a nice soft pillow between my knees/legs and sometimes a little one under my bump when sleeping on my side x

Can I ask re your metformin, do you have any sugar issues?


----------



## flapjack10

Is anyone else getting short of breath easily? I know it can be normal because of everything getting pushed against the diaphragm, but sometimes it's when I'm sat down or eating! I have a cold as well, so that can't help.

I'm gonna mention it to the MW on Friday see what she says.

How are all you lovely ladies?

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I got short of breath sitting up in bed yesterday lol. It varies depending on how baby is sitting so comes and goes.

I can't get over how big my boobs are. They won't stop growing!! I've gone from a 32 b/c to a 36dd and it's looking like I can expect to go up another couple of sizes. They're the only bits I've acquired stretch marks on! :/


----------



## flapjack10

Oh good - glad it's not just me!

Hehe my boobs have gone from 30FF to 34G so far! My friend's sister has just has her baby and ended up 30-something-HH :shock: I don't want to end up in the H's! :haha:

I've got stretchies on my boobs already (growth spurt) they fade a lot more than my hip ones have.

xxx


----------



## JFG

A1983 said:


> Our babies really are precious gifts aren't they-amazing
> 
> JFG I use a nice soft pillow between my knees/legs and sometimes a little one under my bump when sleeping on my side x
> 
> Can I ask re your metformin, do you have any sugar issues?

thanks ladies for all the pillow advise :) i'm definately ordering a nice big pregnancy pillow that is shaped like a big c - hope it does the trick!

A1983 - No I don't luckily, because of my PCOS i had to have the Gestational Diabetes blood test but it came back ok which actually surprised me because my PCOS definately affected my sugars because as soon as i took that i'd get pregnant and with my 2 miscarriages I stopped the met as soon as i found out whereas with this pregnancy I continued to take a smaller dose up until 12 weeks...may just be a coinsidence but i'm glad i did! 
Did you take the metformin?


----------



## JFG

I wish i could say the same, i'm small chested anyway but have only gained a cup size so far! Typical, was looking forward to getting big boobies in pregnancy too hehe


----------



## BeautifulD

JFG you still have plenty of time ;) a few days after you have baby they balloon ;)


----------



## A1983

Yeah-to make a long story short I was tested for PCOS but everything came back as normal apart from I had raised insulin resistance, this shocked me as no family history plus my naivety told me that would never be an issue (ie im slim, can eat what I like, get shakey if hungry etc). Anyway that was when I worked abroad in Australia for a while and they put me on metformin last May 1g...had my blighted ovum mc whilst on it...then ive stayed on it ever since. HOWEVER my gtt results 2 weeks ago showed no sugar issues so they wanted to take me off the metformin..but I was so nervous about it as 1) hello im mid pregnancy!! And 2) how does he know the metformin didn't give mee the normal results? Anyway im still taking 500mg a day and am seeing my gp about it next week actually...when I eat what I like-which I do 99% of time my bs range between the normal ranges so MAYBE I am ok afterall, just hard to believe you are when another professional tells you you're not! But that was last year and I did HATE being in Australia so maybe stress caused my high IR result. Anyway bit of waffle there, sorry! X


----------



## A1983

And as for the boobies mine are still tiny too! No stretchies anywhere yet...still early days ;-) But yes once the milk comes in the boobies grow apparently-giy you'll be huge ;-)


----------



## girlinyork

BeautifulD said:


> JFG you still have plenty of time ;) a few days after you have baby they balloon ;)

THEY GET BIGGER AGAIN!!! I literally can't get anything bigger on my frame. My pre-maternity stuff was UK 6-8 so I do t know how I'll accommodate massive honkers lol


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh yes they do, they balloon pamela Anderson styley when your milk comes in lol


----------



## girlinyork

OH just remarked I am single handedly keeping the maternity lingerie industry afloat as it is. I have to size up every month to six weeks or so. I'll gladly share some with you other ladies :)


----------



## mackjess

Oh the joys of pregnancy!

Forgot my breakfast. Forgot my phone. A cute fuzzy squirrel died at my hands from vehicular manslaughter. My dumb ass almost got rear ended trying not to hit the squirrel, so I pulled over for a minute cause that freaked me out. Decided to get breakfast. Then I was making up for a little time since I was running late for work and got pulled over. I yelled "I killed a squirrel" and burst into tears. The state trooper glanced at my license (I hadn't even found my insurance card yet) and said to calm down so I could leave. Still late for work, but no ticket. Good gravy what a morning.


----------



## merristems

Mackjess teehee hope your day improves!
Lol giy my friends the same as you went up 4 cup sizes by the time lo arrived! Good news is they shrink back to pre pregnancy size once you stop bfing! Mine didnt grow much either only maybe one cup size but my band width seem to expland daily im wear a 36b with two band expanders on maxiumum?!


----------



## girlinyork

Will they end up like burlap sacks once they've shrunk back? Good thing I love this baby. I wouldn't let anyone else ruin my body like this lol


----------



## flapjack10

They... get... bigger?! :dohh: I'm so going to end up being a HH... :haha::blush:

xxx


----------



## JFG

Haha maybe i'm lucky then with mine not growing much as i've had the same maternity bras since 12 weeks! But must admit i think i've grown out of current band size as they are starting to dig in now my bump is right under my boobs! Time for an upgrade i think!


----------



## JFG

A1983 said:


> Yeah-to make a long story short I was tested for PCOS but everything came back as normal apart from I had raised insulin resistance, this shocked me as no family history plus my naivety told me that would never be an issue (ie im slim, can eat what I like, get shakey if hungry etc). Anyway that was when I worked abroad in Australia for a while and they put me on metformin last May 1g...had my blighted ovum mc whilst on it...then ive stayed on it ever since. HOWEVER my gtt results 2 weeks ago showed no sugar issues so they wanted to take me off the metformin..but I was so nervous about it as 1) hello im mid pregnancy!! And 2) how does he know the metformin didn't give mee the normal results? Anyway im still taking 500mg a day and am seeing my gp about it next week actually...when I eat what I like-which I do 99% of time my bs range between the normal ranges so MAYBE I am ok afterall, just hard to believe you are when another professional tells you you're not! But that was last year and I did HATE being in Australia so maybe stress caused my high IR result. Anyway bit of waffle there, sorry! X

Yes I would have a chat with your GP thats what i did and made the decision to stay on a reduced dose (from 1500mg to 500mg) for the first 12 weeks of my pregnancy as my obgyn wanted me to just stop taking as soon as I had a positive test but like I said I did this and suffered miscarriages both times previously, may have happened anyway but i wasn't going to take any chances. I think that as you are well past the first tri that you will be fine to come off it if thats what you and your gp decide is best but I have heard a lot of women with PCOS stay on the met throughout the whole pregnancy and some even whilst breastfeeding with no issues so think it just depends on you and your doctor. Will you have the gestational diabetes test at around 28 weeks?


----------



## BeautifulD

girlinyork said:


> Will they end up like burlap sacks once they've shrunk back? Good thing I love this baby. I wouldn't let anyone else ruin my body like this lol

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## girlinyork

If my boobs went wonky and one was an E and the other a GG would that make me an egg cup?


----------



## flapjack10

:rofl:


----------



## BeautifulD

Bahahahahaaaaa!! :rofl: giy you're so funny!!


----------



## A1983

I had the gestational diabetes test a couple of weeks ago and I passed it, and that's why the obstetrician wanted me to stop the metformin from then..yes will see gp


----------



## monro84

Thanks everyone I am back at work was cleard to go back yesterday. He said wed that cervix was closed and length was staying same so guess thats good he still said no house work and don't pick up anything heavy. 

JFG--I want to feel hiccups I did not know when you can start feeling them. I have had a good bit of side kicks almost to my ribs and kicks around belly button and low kicks. He has been pretty active lately. I have the same hip pain to especially on my left hip when I sleep on my left side believe me I was a stomach sleeper also however when I got pregnant I found it easier to sleep on my back and still do but thats not good now. :shrug: I use a boppie breastfeeding pillow that my SIL gave me that I can get pretty comfortable with and can kinda sleep on my stomach b/c I get in a position that it elevates my stomach where there is not much pressure on it. 

GIY--Love the pics they are tooo cute!!!:flower:

AFM--I did have a scare last night. I was dreaming and in the dream I was cramping and I woke up to pretty bad cramps I got scared b/c they came and went but I had no tightening like BH so I thought that was odd. I went to the bathroom and was scared to push but afterwards they felt better. I also drank some water and took tylonal and I felt better and went back to sleep well that is after I ate a bowl of cereal b/c I got really hungry. What really scared me was the pain was cramps and also in my lower back on my left side. I am not sure if the dream actually made me cramp of I just needed to use the bathroom or maybe I got so scared that that made me use the bath room IDK either way I am glad they stopped. However I have had light cramps on and off all morning and my stomach feels tired and sore. :shrug:


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Just checking in. Monro so glad all is well with you! You must be relieved. Glad you stitch went well. 
Giy you pics are amazing!!
I'm so tempted to get a 4d scan now! Must've been amazing to see her moving around in 3d like that. 
As for sleep.. Argh I have given up on good nights sleep. Have a V shaped pillow which solves the comfort issue as I use it to prop myself on my side, but I'm up constantly peeing, and I'm having such crazy dreams- all very realistic and sometimes upsetting :-( plus I've started talking/moaning in my sleep and is keeping my hubby up too.. I never used to do that! 
Boobs wise.. I've gone from a D to an E cup so far- but the E cup now seems too tight and is giving me a "4 boob" situation when I wear it. Lol. So will need to get bra shopping!! 
Pregnancy wise all seems well, bubs kicking away sometimes distracting me mid sentence the kicks are so hard. Can't wait to meet the wee man! I go on maternity leave at 32 weeks, so only got 6 left to work.. Woohoo! 
Hope all you ladies are doing well! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Monro just reread your post about cramps. I often wake up crampy but it eased usually after ahem passing wind, or moving bowels. It's scarey when it happens though as I doesnt really feel like that's what the cause is at the time- never had those sensations before I was preggers. But for me it must be that as it does ease afterwards. I think most cramps are normal, but if you are worried then defo check with your doctor or midwife xxx


----------



## girlinyork

If your bra is giving you four boobs then you definitely need remeasuring :) I'm always getting cramps when I don't drink enough


----------



## girlinyork

I landed myself in hospital today :dohh: I was walking up the stairs barefoot and fell. As I fell my knees smashed into my stomach. Baby immediately threw a tantrum and I called my midwife who brought me in to hospital for monitoring. Luckily she is fine. I'm quite beaten up though and sore all over so feet up and resting for me. Bored already


----------



## Dollybird

Aw giy that's terrible! Glad little one is ok though and hope u feel better soon. What a shock you must've gotten xxx


----------



## JFG

Well had my midwife apt at the hospital yesterday and all is good, I'm measuring spot on which I was surprised at as everyone says how big I am but think its because I'm short its only got room to grow outwards :shrug: heard babies heartbeat and felt her position she is head down on right side! Then they said next apt is in 13 weeks (41st week) if I haven't had her eeek scary! 

Monro so glad stitch went well and you can return to work, I haven't felt the hiccups since but baby has moved position now was cute just felt like a regular tap not as strong as a kick! Yeh sleep is a major issue for me too just can't get comfortable even with my various pillows :dohh: I'm investing in a pregnancy pillow but not sure it will make much difference..worth a go though! 

GIY sorry to hear about your fall, it must have been awful :-( glad you and baby are ok though.


----------



## BeautifulD

Glad you and baby are ok giy :hugs: 
JFG Glad everything went good at the mw :D


----------



## kelly4

Hi ladies, just checking in, hope everyone is doing well. My baby does not sems to have much of a routine, lately she doesnt seem to move as much, so a bit concerned but midwife measured me and checked heart beat, and she is fine and developing normally. I have been told she is very curled up, so that might be why and have an anterior placenta. I am the next one out of my friends to have a baby, so getting excitted but also want time to fly. How is everyone else doing.


----------



## mackjess

giy, glad you are doing ok.

jfg, good news on your appt!

hi everyone. I'm laying here tryin to sleep but it's thundering and lightning, so our little pup was shivering at my feet where she sleeps at the foot of the bed. I invited her up next to me, and she got calmed down and snuggled in my belly and boobs and fell asleep. so all should be good, except the baby who doesn't usually stir until around 930am after I've been up and at work for awhile, decided this is turf war and starts kicking her. one time he kicked her in her back so hard it hurt my belly cause she is bony there, so I had to move her a little. 
Finn-1 Presley-0 :haha:

this all started 2 hours before my alarm goes off. now it will be buzzing in an hour and I'm not sure I'll get back to sleep. normally I'd just get up early, but I'm afraid to do that since I'm more tired being pregnant, not sure I'd make it all day. sigh


----------



## flapjack10

Monro - Glad to hear all is well with the stitich.

GIY - No more scares, please! :hugs:

Mackjess - Oh it's rubbish when you can't sleep! :coffee: Hope your day goes ok.

Dolly - 6 weeks left until maternity! Well jel! I've got 8!

xxx


----------



## mackjess

FJ - oopsie! I did fall back asleep, then fumbled with my alarm and shut it off and instead of snoozing it and overslept. HA. My boss is off today, so I ran down the hall, fired up my laptop and got an email to the acting sup that I was working from home, 5 minutes before I was supposed to be there! Luckily he does not give a crap and has been trying to get me to ask my boss for more work from home days but I haven't yet because I'm not that big or uncomfortable so far. At least I got some extra sleep that I had missed so I am wide awake.

Dolly, 99 DAYSS!! I didn't even notice until you posted in another thread. Woot Woot! And I'm also totally jel of your leave. We use our own vacay and sick time, which I don't have much of since I only get 2 weeks a year and I've only been there 4 years. I'm hoping to make it til the baby about pops out so I can save the time for after. Hopefully I will be able to work most days from home up til the end.


----------



## girlinyork

Is anyone else getting revisited by the exhaustion of first tri? My mw told me to schedule afternoon naps into my routine. I'm just SO tired!


----------



## flapjack10

I'm ok for now, but I do go to bed at 8pm! :haha:

I had my first bit of leakage over night - my PJs had a 1p size of milk on them when I woke up - so strange!

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I'm actually excited about leaking :D I can't wait til I leak


----------



## flapjack10

It was just a bit shocking! My OH was really excited and kept saying that it was amazing how my body is preparing for our baby (hehe he sounds like such a girl). I was just a bit :shock: my boobs are leaking :shock:

xxx


----------



## monro84

What is confusing is mine don't every night it just does it periodically like all last wk it did but then this weekend they didn't then Tues night they did then last night they didn't :shrug:


----------



## mackjess

GIY, I'm super tired and kinda down feeling. I don't feel depressed, I think I am just soooo lethargic that I'm kinda bummed I don't have the energy to do more. I still don't sleep well at night, I haven't since a few days DPO. I know that you don't sleep much after a baby is born, but I'm looking forward to it. Even if I can only sleep 2-3 hours before feeding, if it is GOOD sleep I will be doing better than I am now. Usually the pattern is I don't sleep hardly at all for 3-4 days, then finally collapse into a coma for about 2 hours after work. I love that I'm pregnant, but hello I'm ready for the end game and the baby to be here!!


----------



## girlinyork

It's not 100% set in stone but we think we have a name. What do you think?


Spoiler
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt175f62.aspx​


----------



## BeautifulD

Gorgeous name honey xx


----------



## mackjess

Beautiful name GIY.


----------



## ladykara

GIY amazing photos she is totally stunning !!!! And I love the name !! X

All this boobie talk !! I remember the size mine got after Paige was born OMG !

I was told at my 3d scan he is measuring 1w5d ahead of what he should be and to be warned to have a big baby !!! I'm a little worried how hes going to come out ?!!

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/baby%20taylor/D70435CD-02B6-4B58-8A72-86B368DF4059-451-000000ECFE809E7C_zps7f845872.jpg


Hope everyone is is doing well ? Two babies have already been born in the July group on fb. I heard the royal baby is due the 15th of July so wonder if any of you girls will give birth the same day as her. Xx


----------



## girlinyork

Awwww your little man is gorgeous!! So snuggable :) Maybe he is just tall instead of chunky? X


----------



## mackjess

Just precious LK!!


----------



## flapjack10

girlinyork said:


> It's not 100% set in stone but we think we have a name. What do you think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt175f62.aspx​

Beautiful! Slightly biased because my name is Elizabeth ;)

LK - gorgeous baby boy you have there!

I had the whooping cough jab on Friday and my arm still hurts :cry: feel sorry for babies that have innoculations now...

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Aww FJ I was so sore for ages after my jab too! I will definitely be stocking up on calpol when my girl gets her jabs


----------



## ladykara

Giy, I was hoping that too but they said his legs are of normal length so he is just a chunky monkey, which is strange because I eat loads with Paige and have been good with this pregnancy 12lbs only so far... Paige takes after her dad so I'm guessing Taylor will take after me...

I haven't had any jabs which they advise, I keep meaning to have it. I should really get the whooping cough one done 

Marathon today, my work colleagues are at the marathon sending me photos, and I can see crowds of people outside from my office going into London. Lovely day for it xx


----------



## A1983

Lk-how many weeks were you when you had 3d scan...just trying to decide when best to get mine done! Gorgeous pic!

Also if people have had babies already from the July group-do you mean as in 12 weeks premature? Are the babies ok?

I can't have the whooping cough vaccine during my pregnancy due to my sister developing brain damage after her vaccines as a baby so too nervous about how it would affect bubs..will need to talk over my baby having the wc vaccine once born with a specialist but doubt ill ever be able to let him have it, especially as a baby :-( such a tough decision. I had the booster by accident last year and was obviously ok but I don't know if that's because it's a much smaller dose, im an adult, or id have been ok anyway and it's just how my sister reacted 50 years ago.


----------



## BeautifulD

I need to book in for my whooping cough vaccine :wacko: 

LK gorgeous little man you have there <3 It's strange to read you say about ur offices in London... For some reason I assumed you were in the US... No idea why!!!! lol


----------



## girlinyork

@a1983, the vaccine cant be given to baby until 12 weeks. They vaccinate the mother to give the baby immunity until then. If you've never had a nasty reaction to a vaccine you should be fine to get it x


----------



## A1983

Thanks giy  I was never given the whooping cough vaccine as a baby due to my sisters reaction so I don't know if I would have been ok which leaves it all unknown if my baby would be ok having it. As for the vaccine given during pregnancy, it crosses placenta to baby to protect them for first few weeks..but im scared to do this aswell as can't see how it would affect baby in utero-does that make sense?


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Giy lovely pics and beautiful name also! 
Lk beautiful pic too baby looks so cuddly! 
Hope all you ladie are well. I've been feeling a lot of the first tri discomforts again.. Tiredness and sadly my nausea and vomiting seems to have returned. Think it's ause my tummy had less room so less room for food and don't think the acid helps much. Never mind only one more tri left after Tuesday! 
I need to organise my whopping cough jag also- got the midwife next week so gonna discuss it with her then. I'm a wuss about jags but wil be happy to get it if it protects my wee man. My hubby's mum is as nurse like me, but she worked in a children's hospital for awhile (which I've never done) and she said the babies that became ill with whooping cough were very poorly. But it's defo an individual choice and a1983 I'd be cautious too if I'd had that kind of experience in the past with a family member. Do what you feel most comfortable with as it is your body after all and your bubs.  
Afm been feeling a wee bit
Low recently. Guess its just hormones but been feeling a bit lonely, and missing some of my friends. I have a close group of mates who are all still in the single/clubbing phase of life and I feel like I hardly see them now I'm prego..or hear for them. And it hurts a lttle. Dunno if I'm just being over sensitive though. Don't get me wrong I've other friends tht I still see Etc but it doesn't seem to make it any easier the fact that a few of them seem to be "drifting away" as our lives change.. 
Anyways I'm prob jut being hormonal and over sensitive. 
Anyways hope all you ladies are doing well! Not long left on this pregnancy journey for us all now - July is just around the corner!! :happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

The baby doesn't suffer any because of my allergic reactions so I imagine he would be fine. Perhaps it is only antibodies he will get. Maybe your gp could offer a prick test? It's a sticky one indeed and I hope you come to an agreement you're happy with :)


----------



## flapjack10

A1983 - Deffo a hard decision for you. Discuss it with your MW and GP and get all the info you can. My Mum is a nurse and has seen whooping cough and said it was one of the most distressing things she has seen. Good luck with your choice :)

Dolly - Sorry you've been feeling low and the dreaded return of vomiting :hugs: A group of my friends are still single and go out clubbing etc. I know what you mean about feeling a bit left out. I'm lucky that my friends have been making the effort with me and meeting for brunch and stuff instead of drinks. One of my friends has organised a games night for us all to go to her house to chat and play games. They can have a drink and I'll stick to my water! Maybe you could organise something like this, so that you can catch up with your friends? 

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

We still go for lunches etc but guess I just feel left out despite that- just knowing they doing something without me! Aw just being far too over sensitive! Lol xxx


----------



## monro84

GIY---Scans to cute and I love the name!!

LK---you got a cute little man there 

I have always wondered why you don't see babies in 3d scans that look happy though?? Cause they kinda look like they are frowning.


----------



## flapjack10

Aw Dolly - I've been the same with my Mum - everything she says just gets to me at the moment. 

xxx


----------



## ladykara

Dolly- hugs honey, I was like that when I had jake, then when he was older and I wanted to go out they were all having babies !!

They say 3d scans best between 28-34 weeks because any time before they don't always have enough fat on them And any further and they are too big.

I read up on whooping cough jab and it worried me they said it hasn't had much testing on pregnant women. The injection is suppose to protect the baby up to 2 months after its born and then they need their booster. I'm going to speak to my doctor but to be honest she will just say what I already know... Need it done before 34 weeks so best I get a wiggle on it if I'm going to get it done

Xx


----------



## mackjess

my doctor recommended that my husband and parents or anybody that will spend a lot of time with the baby get the shot to limit the chances of him being exposed, but didn't mention me getting it at all. I'm supposed to get the vaccination for rubella though.


----------



## flapjack10

MJ - that's because there's a whooping cough epidemic in the UK at the moment that's why we're being told to get it and you're not.

LK - it's like most things with pregnancy. They tend not to be tested much because it's difficult to perform such clinical trails on pregnant women. At the end of the day you just have to weigh up the pros and cons of it.

30 weeks today girls! It feels so close, yet so far! 

Anyone given their birth plan a thought? I'm meant to discussing mine with my MW at my home visit on Thursday.


----------



## BeautifulD

Happy 30 weeks honey!! :kiss: 

With my first I didn't really have a birth plan as I didn't know how things were going to go or how I would cope etc, with my second my only wish was to be active in labour... This time I would like to be active and give the pool a go. I don't want pain relief as I didn't have it with either girls but that being said I know full well how unpredictable labour can be so I will keep an open mind...

If he doesn't turn all that will go out the window anyways :haha:


----------



## JFG

GIY - Love the name its so pretty! 

LK - Aww such a gorgeous pic of little man and maybe he will arrive earlier with him being over 1 week ahead or he will just be a lovely chunky baby 

I have my whooping cough vaccine booked in for next thursday :shock: hope it doesn't hurt too much!! 

Dolly - sorry to hear you've been feeling under the weather and down, it's a shame you are feeling left out by your friends, i'm one of the last few of my friends to be having my first baby so don't have this problem, however i seem to have the opposite problem with one of my friends! She is expecting her second baby a month after me and whilst thats lovely she has become overbearing and wants to spend every minute with me and speak to me every single day...she also keeps saying how great it will be when we are off work together :help: also its very much how she's been there and done it and she keeps telling me how i will feel and what will happen and when (i know she is probably trying to be helpful but I find it sooo annoying as everyone is different) maybe I am just being a hormonal b*tch but I feel suffocated and as its my first I want space to do things my own way, i've tried to tell her in a nice way but she is not getting it :dohh: think i'll be spending the summer hiding in the house with my curtains drawn!!


----------



## mackjess

I really admire you ladies that can do this with little/no pain management. I want to do as little as possible, but I will also make sure my doc knows I might be changing my mind and screaming for it any second, so they'll really need to keep me informed on when I might be running out of time and it's too late to give me anything. :haha: This gal is a total wuss about pain, but I'm sure your adrenaline and everything else kicks in so maybe I will surprise myself.

FJ, We've had a slight return of whooping cough but not too bad. They are giving the shots to adults in the minute clinics at pharmacies in our area, so I will definitely be emailing close relatives the info if they want to get theirs after hearing it's so bad for the babies. =(

JFG- Your friend will probably be too sleep deprived if she already has a child and another one on the way to bother you too much during maternity leave!


----------



## girlinyork

I'm not even going to think of being a hero. I'll labour in water for as long as possible then I just want the drugs/epidural


----------



## BeautifulD

I totally surprised myself both times. With my first I was a hairs width away from getting an epidural, I had only just been checked and was five cm I sat up to have the epi and needed to push :dohh: 

With my second again got to five and was begging for meds and bam I went from 5 to her head crowning in one contraction :wacko: 

I'm prepared for the fact it may not be like that again this time but man if I want those drugs I'll have them :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

I know I don't want a water birth. For me, it just seems like too much faffing, but I can see why other people would want it. Apart from that I'm open to anything really. 

I really don't know what to expect. It's such a strange thing to prepare for! I hope I have a good pain threshold and don't need any epidurals, morphine etc. Who knows though? Just going to try my best and do as the midwifes say!

I bought a birthing/exercise ball the other day. Can't wait for it to be delivered so I can have a bounce! I'm such a saddo...

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm not sure if I want to actually finish in the pool... I'm not sure I like the idea of all that mush floating around with me :sick: that being said I may feel different at the time :thumbup:


----------



## flapjack10

Yeah that's one thing I'm not so keen on with a water birth! And your hubby has to fish stuff out with a net - deffo not keen on that!

xxx


----------



## JFG

Thanks mackjess i really hope that that's the case but she is a very possessive and intense person I don't think that that will even stop her! I'll probably end up snapping and upsetting her in my own sleep deprived mood anyway! 

I was thinking of trying a water birth in a midwife led unit at the hospital but this option of course does eliminate the easy access to drugs! But i will speak to the midwives and as long as they can move me to the main hospital delivery if i'm struggling and want an epidural i'll probably stick with it!


----------



## BeautifulD

Eeeeew even in hospital!? I'll keep that one to myself or Will deffo won't go for that :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

> Eeeeew even in hospital!? I'll keep that one to myself or Will deffo won't go for that

 :haha:

Well, that's what I heard and there's a bit in _Peep Show_ where there's a guy with a net! Don't take my word for it!


----------



## BeautifulD

haha I love peep show! so funny.... I'm thinking that in the hospital they do that bit :haha: I hope.... lol


----------



## girlinyork

My waterbirth leaflet says to bring a sieve :/


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeeeeew! Hehe a sieve! I've got this vision of someone with a colander now! :haha: I'm sure you guys will benefit if you do decide on a water birth, but it's not my cuppa tea! 

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Shut up!!! that's discussing :sick: ok water birth maybe out haha


----------



## girlinyork

Saw my friend who's a second time mum to be and she laboured in water with her first and highly recommended it. She got out to push though to avoid the mess lol


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah see I may do that.... all going to plan and all that :thumbup: 

The midwife said that they're building a birthing centre at my hospital so I'm hoping it will be finished when I have hunter... I quite like the idea mood lighting and the pool


----------



## mackjess

I'll be in a regular hospital/birthing room with no water, but they do have the tables that can go almost upright so your pelvic floor is in a more natural position, and they let you turn the lights down and do music. So I'm all for that.

I'm also taking prenatal yoga classes 2-3 times a week. They have us doing stuff to strengthen our ab, butt, and pelvic muscles that are supposed to make you deal with labor easier. She compared it to going to run a marathon without training for it, to now with yoga we are getting our muscles stronger and should have more endurance so we don't feel so much pain and tiredness during yoga. Besides that, it's also VERY relaxing and usually leads to me taking a good nap after!

She also told us to eat lots of figs starting the month before. They did a new study in Japan and said that something in figs shortens labor and makes it less intense. I need to figure out where to buy those, they aren't at my normal grocery store here in Kansas.


----------



## BeautifulD

Figs really are yuk :sick: 

Yoga sounds amazing, I had all good intentions of taking some classes but it never materialized :dohh:


----------



## mackjess

Right after I found out I was prego, there was a Groupon for a place right around the corner from my house offering prenatal yoga. I took it as a sign. :)


----------



## A1983

Figs AND a water birth..now that may be interesting ;-) I'd say if you poo you poo-I think I'd rather poo in a pool than on the bed? Less messy!! I can't have a water birth (jury still out atm) as tested positive for strep b (harmless natural bacteria but mums need to go on iv antibiotics during labour) so will be on a consultant led ward. Oh well-doctors around me and ill just have to make sure I walk around a lot and bounce on my ball! Water births are supposed to be more relaxing and help with labour-pain and ease x


----------



## girlinyork

When were you tested for strep b?


----------



## BeautifulD

I always wonder about that too... My bff is a strep b carrier


----------



## A1983

It comes and goes in all women naturally-I just happened to have it at 5 weeks pregnant when the tested me! It was a routine swab as I was having one sided pain but they tested for strep too...so even if I tested negative prior to labour id still be treated as positive. I think all pregnant women get tested about 32-35 weeks? Although some women ive spoken to never got tested at all


----------



## merristems

Im going to put this out there and say im planning a home waterbirth! I have no intention of going to hospital if im fit and well and baby is in position! Mess is all part of child birth so im going to buy lots of plasic bed covers ground sheets scrounge old sheets and towels off relatives. Its strange the reactions people give me, most look sceptical and say you will probably change your mind or how far is it to the hospital when it all goes wrong?!! Im embracing natural labour.

As for strep b i think in uk the ask if you want to be tested, but like you say A 1983 once they know you have it your treated as high risk for the babies sake. Its hard to decide whats right to do.


----------



## A1983

Yes you're completely right merristems, it is hard-I was really upset at first that my choice of delivery was taken away from me, but I soon came round to the idea and with my pain threshold and pregnancy neuroticism its probably a good thing I'll be closely monitored anyway ha ha! The birth is so important, but all im thinking now is the most important thing is getting bubs out safely and drs being on hand in case they're needed at any point. How exciting that were discussing our labours now  soon we'll be sharing pics!!! X


----------



## merristems

I know!! You ladies are getting so close! 10wks for some! eeeekkkkk!!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Merristems I salute you! I would love to have a home water birth but hubby really won't have any of it. I understand his reasoning though. After all our heartache we've been through he really doesn't want to take any risks... So I'm meeting him half way, even getting him to agree on a waterbirth was tough going :dohh:


----------



## merristems

Well can but try cant we, my dh is on board but stressing house wont be ready as we are rennovating it at mo!


----------



## monro84

Had an appt yesterday. He touched the stitch and press on my pelvis (which kinda hurt) he said length is still same so stitch is still good. He measured my stomach this time (First time for this) I did not get the measurements but he said the baby is a little over 2 lbs now. How can he get the weight from the measurements is it just an estimation? 

I go back in 2 wks said I will get a cervical scan then and I have to do my GD test which I did one at 16 wks and passed but I thought that was early IDK maybe they do 2 here. He also said no sex or orgasms he did not want to chance it since I was 2/3rds of the way there.


----------



## mackjess

Great news monroe. I think the weight is an estimate from the size of your uterus. My uterus is up a little higher than it normally would be for the measurements to work on the tummy, but I don't mind because then they do more scans to check growth. So far he's spot on average, just when they do the tummy measurement where she feels the top of my uterus always puts me a few weeks ahead? But I know my placenta is up high so that may be what throws that measurement off.

My DH would die if I wanted to do a water birth! LOL. I think I'm just too worried about not being at a hospital if something did go wrong. At least it's a newly remodeled birthing center so they try to give you a more organic experience, and if they need to they go into hospital mode. I feel like I'm getting a little of each. I think they even recommend the birthing ball and I know they try to keep you upright more than laying back in stirrups to help speed things up and feel more natural. We start some classes next month, so I guess I'll know more then!


----------



## merristems

Thats great monroe you must be relieved and 2/3ds there its brilliant that they did the stitch. I think the weight is based on the size and hight of your uterus xx
Mackjess i think if we had a more organic hospital/midwife led place here i would be more tempted, as it is i just dont fancy a trip to hospital! I have a ball but havent blown it up yet because it takes up lots of room! Its good to sit on now though to move you into a good posture habit. Lying on your back in stirrups! Only a man would choose that as a good birthing position!!


----------



## flapjack10

Mmmm fig rolls... But I think they have more sugar than fig in them ;)

Merri - one of my BnB friends had a home water birth and she had one of the best births ever! Her name is Laura91 and she has her birth story on her journal if you fancy reading her experience.

Great news Monroe! GL with GD test xxx

I've got my birthing ball up and running. I love it! It's so comfy - I use it as a footstool too - fab for my tired little legs!

Ok, now I'm really starting to feel the tiredness creeping up on me. Anyone else shattered? 

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Yup this past week ive really started to feel it again, the other day at work I was struggling to keep my eyes open. Standing up. Talking to my boss! :wacko:


----------



## flapjack10

I'm starting to dread all my busy plans in May! Two weddings, Races, Priscilla Queen of the Desert, antenatal class, BF class, book club and general meet ups with friends and family! Thank God there's two bank holidays!


xxx


----------



## A1983

Been cramping today so in hospital - been admitted for 24-48 hours so can have steriods for baby's lungs just in case as a test they've done showed slightly positive for something which is released in labour (but can get false positives so they're saying it's only very slightly-and in full positives only 50% of women DO go on to labour) plus some activity on monitor but they think I should be ok-just being careful as results not 100% that im ok and wont labour. Baby moving lots and cervix long and closed. My worry-the on&off period type mild cramping-have you had this this late on? It's worse when im tensing and worrying so trying to relax x


----------



## flapjack10

Hope everything is ok a1983. You're in the best place and that's great that you're having the steroids. 

:hugs: I'll be thinking of you and sending positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Monro I'm so pleased your stitch is holding strong and keeping that little bubs of yours nice and secure! 
A1983 sorry to read that you're in hospital, but fj is absolutely right you're in the best place and the steroids can work wonders. Plus 28 weeks is pretty good, and although its still early and you'd much rather be full term, babies born at 28 weeks can do pretty amazingly well. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you that's this is just a false alarm though. Hope you're ok. 
Fj I'm exhausted already too and I'm only just about 28 weeks. Don't feel like I ever got that burst if energy my midwife told me I'd get around the 20 week mark.. Feel like I've just gone from tired to shattered. Mat leave can't come soon enough! I'm not too bad on my days off work as can have a wee nap in the afternoon, but work itself is hard going. I work 12.5 hour shifts and its so busy I'm on my feet non stop. Legs feel dead by end of te shift and are swollen up like big massive logs! Lol. And speaking of swollen I had to take my rings off in Monday as fingers were like sausages. So have to wear them on a chain round my neck (the rings, not my fingers haha). I feel massive right now.. Got midwife tomorrow so interested to see how I'm measuring.. I feel like a must be on the big side but maybe its just how I'm feeling. Hope everyone else is well. Sorry I don't check in often but I'm always reading the new comments on the thread and keeping up with the chat! 
Cant help laughing at all the "poo" chat. I saw tht episode of peep show it was hilarious! i must say its my worst nightmare- pooing during labour.. been with my hubby 10 years an ive only farted in front of him once (by accident, and i was mortified!). Hopefully I won't remember it or notice if I do. Everyone tells me I won't care at the time. So far my birth plan is this - labour starts, take paracetemol, immac bikini line, try an have poo, then relax till time for hospital. Lol. Once I'm in hospital ill pretty much go with the flow. I want my labour to be natural as poss (doesnt everyone I guess) but I will trust the midwives opinion and if she feels its time for me to go for analgesia or epidural (cause I know there's times when these things really become a must for medical reasons) then I will trust her and go with it. Otherwise I've told my hubby to try and encourage me to be as mobile as poss and to encourage me to get through the parts where ill want to ask for painkillers just cause its sore. I've warned him I might be mean to him and call him names but that I won't mean it :winkwink: I have a birthing ball which I'm gonna use but don't think a water birth is for me.. Only cause I think the water will be too cold for me to feel comfortable.. I like my baths roasting else I just feel uncomfy. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Argh I wrote an essay there I think!


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe it was all very interesting though Dolly!

Your poor swollen fingers and legs! 

Apparently the water in the birthing pool is really hot and that's one thing that puts me off - I hate being hot! 

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I don't think it is FJ, I'm pretty sure it has to be kept at 36-37c so body temperature. I'm like dolly in the respect I love my baths hot so I'm not sure i'd be able to stay in there for long... I'd be begging for them to run the hot :haha: 

I have no idea if I poo'd in labour with the gals... To be honest I couldn't have cared less :haha:


----------



## Dollybird

Think ill probably not give a toss either when it comes to
It.. But the thought of it just now ... Argh! Lol xxx


----------



## A1983

Hi ladies-all seems well, im back at home now after having both steriod injections and although there were concerns at first and a bit of contradiction of mw views about what was going on (ie normal bh or early labour contractions) it seems they were just bh. But as for the cramping, which has subsided for now, they think that's ligament stretching-just starting at 28 weeks! Stinging a bit like cystitis this morning but may just be stress of it all and tiredness-didn't sleep at all in hospital! My urine was negative for any infection last night-but it was sooo diluted-would this still show a urine infection if I had one?

Im resting resting and resting next 2 days off work- then only 3 more til maternity leave  Given bubs lots of strokes and cuddles and songs and he seems his perfect active little self &#9829; x


----------



## BeautifulD

Brilliant news A1983 Glad youre home and resting :hugs:


----------



## merristems

Phew a1983 so glad it was bh what a relief! Scary all the same though woop for 3 days left until maternity, thats nice and early, my friend went into labour at work at 38wks! I cant decide when to begin my maternity leave, im self employed but working part time due to spd! So really im going to hang on until im 30wks i think, its really hard to make my mind up, ive got all my paper work looking at me and it says i can sign it from this week and apply. Is anyone else selfemployed?


----------



## Dollybird

A1983 so glad Alls well with you! Hope u get plenty rest and pamper yourself this week, it's must've been a very scarey few days for you so you will need a bit tlc. Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

My last day at work is saturday :happydance: my maternity leave doesnt start until June 16th though. I had to take all of my holiday before I went onto maternity leave. I give it a week before im tearing my hair out with boredom haha x


----------



## A1983

Yes it has been so scary :-( I literally shook so hard every time a mw came in to speak to me, poor bubs-all I want to do is make him feel so safe and secure-no more mummy getting so worked up (although mw's said to get used to this-parenthood is even more worrysome! Joy!) Ohh and I mean 3 weeks til maternity leave ha ha sorry-3 days would be lovely but im sure id be bored too! Moving house and area in 4 weeks too-but trying to be less involved in that now and leave it to oh-but it's hard! Renting is sooo expensive and leaves less money at end of month to save for a deposit! Oh well-happiness and health are most important. Cramps started again slightly after getting up and walking around house so must be stretched ligaments. Taking it very easy from now on.

Merristems bless you-spd is terrible, do you have a support belt?


----------



## flapjack10

That's fab news A1983! 

BD - I'm sure your girls and hubby will come up with stuff to keep you busy! :winkwink:


xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

You're joking me, I'm not allowed to do anything! And they all back each other up... I feel ganged up on :rofl:


----------



## ladykara

Monroe glad the stitch seems to be working x

A1983 - pleased to hear it was a false alarm x

Dolly- I am the exact same I like my baths hot and not sure the temp in the pool will hot enough, I was told it will be but will have to see. X

Hugs to all the girls suffering.. I know I moan a lot about how crap I feel but I luckily don't suffer with SPD or anything that bad.

Maternity leave starts next month for me, a month before due date so I can work on sculpting some fairies. I always seem to be tired now, iron tablets don't work !!


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm feeling so crap today.... Is it usual to get constant nausea in third tri when I barely had any in first? :sick: Bleeerrrggghhhh


----------



## JFG

flapjack10 said:


> I'm starting to dread all my busy plans in May! Two weddings, Races, Priscilla Queen of the Desert, antenatal class, BF class, book club and general meet ups with friends and family! Thank God there's two bank holidays!
> 
> 
> xxx

Same here! I am really feeling the strain being at work all day - I'm ok until around 2pm then I hit a wall and feel so tired and can't seem to concentrate on anything :dohh: I also have a busy May with antenatals, appointments, loads of family and friends birthdays and general catch ups! Definately roll on the bank holidays :happydance:

A1983 - I'm so glad all is ok and you are back home resting.

BeautifulD - Ahh i am so jealous right now, can't wait to finish - only another 6 weeks to go :wacko: I'm using 3 weeks annual leave before my maternity leave starts so hope baby isn't too overdue orelse i'll be going crazy with boredom..although the idea of not having to get up for work is vvvery appealing!!

Dollybird - your post did make me laugh..i'm very comfortable with my hubby 
in that department but must admit the thought of pooing in labour makes me cringe! My friends say i won't care and the midwives are very discreet and sweep it away as they are constantly changing the mats etc, but as i want a water birth i just keep imagining it popping up to the surface :blush: LOL 
I also have a bit of swelling in my feet and ankles especially if its hot and i've been on my feet all day, I keep having to take my rings off so think it may be time to put them away just in case they get stuck!


----------



## BeautifulD

LOL at it popping to the surface.... I must admit this does make me cringe too. I was also wondering.... Do you have to get completely naked? don't think I fancy that either seeing as my best friend will be my birthing partner along with hubby... We're close but I think that's pushing the boundaries somewhat :haha: 

I am really pleased I booked it all early as I really don't think I could carry on much longer, I too have been hitting that wall a lot this past week... I have to say its giving first tri tiredness a run for its money thats for sure lol


----------



## mackjess

Beautiful D, my symps are coming back a bit. I was never very sick the first tri, so now I think it's more to do with acid reflux and heartburn.

Holy crap I'm tired though. I've been at work for 2 hours and I wish I could crawl off somewhere for a nap!


----------



## flapjack10

BD - Urrrgh that must be horrible feeling nauseated all the time. I feel like First Tri is back with avengance, but luckily no nausea and my appetite is doubled rather than gone!

Sooooo sleepy! :coffee: Not long until maternity leave now. Just got to cling on!

xxx


----------



## JFG

BeautifulD said:


> LOL at it popping to the surface.... I must admit this does make me cringe too. I was also wondering.... Do you have to get completely naked? don't think I fancy that either seeing as my best friend will be my birthing partner along with hubby... We're close but I think that's pushing the boundaries somewhat :haha:
> 
> I am really pleased I booked it all early as I really don't think I could carry on much longer, I too have been hitting that wall a lot this past week... I have to say its giving first tri tiredness a run for its money thats for sure lol

Oh no I really haven't thought this through...I assumed you wore a bikini/tankini? I'm not sure I like the idea of being completely naked but then maybe at the time i won't care what i look like or who's looking at what!

Yeah I'm going to see how I get on and try and last out until June as I want more time off afterwards..we will see though. I think the tiredness is worse this tri as i'm not sleeping well of a night whereas in first tri I felt really tired but would sleep for 8/9 hours a night and have a nap from work! Now i'm lucky to get a good 8 hours in between toilet trips, dead leg/hip, rolling on my back and just generally waking :dohh: lol! Only 10 more weeks and it will all be worth it  x


----------



## merristems

Im getting worse sleeps each night, i cant get comfy i keep rolling onto my back and snoring! I feel tired during the afternoons now but cant nap! Oh well all part of the journey! Hows everyone else doing, lovely sunshine here today. I have exhausted myself reading about birth so ive started reading about babies now! I got the wonder weeks on my kindle seems quite interesting so far its about baby brain development when to expect behaviour changes etc.
I think in a hospital water birth ladies choose to wear a bikini top or something, but its up to you i guess!


----------



## flapjack10

Bump pic time!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BeautifulD

Ahhhh FJ You've really popped :cloud9: I was thinking that I should do one tomorrow seeing as I hit the big 30 :happydance: 

JFG/Merristems I'm also struggling with sleep, last night I had horrible acid reflux :sick: I kept waking up with a mouthful - GROSS!!!! The whole way through this pregnancy I've slept happily on my left side and now I keep waking up with a dead, painful hip... Don't even get me started on rolling over :rofl: all totally worth it though of course :) 

afm......... One shift down at work..... 2 to go hurrah!!


----------



## merristems

Lovely bump pics flapjack i will do a 25wk one tomorrow! woop!
Beautiful hurah for 2 shifts left!

Just started filling in my mat form cor its scary i hate official forms!


----------



## Dollybird

Fj lovely bump!! Looking forward to seeing everyone elses bump pics too! My nausea and vomiting has returned too! Although not as bad as first tri. Think it's cause of all the acid reflux and reduced tummy space! I'm feeling out of breath a lot and also struggling to get a good nights sleep- hubby is getting annoyed to cause apparently I've started doing this weird grunt thing when I do actually fall asleep so he's not getting sleep either! 
Totally shattered today and yesterday- finding it hard to do much at all! Feel like a right lazy git! Haha. Hope everyone's well! Xxx


----------



## merristems

Your not a lazy git Dolly! As for the grunting lol me too! It so annoying i used to be a proud silent sleeper now i wake us both up!!


----------



## Dollybird

Haha glad I'm not the only one!! Wonder what causes it. ? Oh well it's only fair that if we can't sleep well then neither do our hubby's! Hahaha. Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

My hubby has to wear ear plugs :blush:


----------



## girlinyork

I'm off for a night on the antenatal ward :/ I've had horrid pain under my ribs and the strongest pain killers haven't touched it so I'm getting my liver and gall bladder looked at - yay!


----------



## BeautifulD

Ah honey! I was wondering where you were yesterday. Im sorry you're in so much pain :( hopefully they can get to the bottom of it, take care and keep us posted xx


----------



## JDH1982

Hi ladies, 

I know i'm no longer a July Beach Bump but I wanted to come and update you all - I'm finally having my rainbow! :happydance::happydance:

Had scan today and i'm 13 weeks 4 days, due 2nd November! Scan pics attached.

I'm over the moon right now, couldn't be happier. DH and I are on :cloud9:

I always check in to see how you're all doing, it makes me so happy to see you all getting close to your due date.

I'll come back to see you all in about six weeks with my 20 week scan pic!

:hugs: to you all


----------



## JDH1982

Oops, baby brain!

Scan pics here!

It's also my Birthday tomorrow - couldn't have asked for a better present! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2013-05-01 15.57.07.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4









2013-05-01 15.55.00 (2).jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JFG

FJ - that's such a lovely bump its so neat and perfect  you have definitely popped in the last 10 weeks! I will have to try and post a pic of my bump, i thought i was big at 20 weeks but now i'm just huge lol!

Dolly/Merristems - Me too! I have always been a silent sleeper but DH says I now snore hehe!

JDH1982 - OMG I am so happy for you :happydance: and how cute is that scan pic  good luck and keep us posted I will be looking out for your 20 week pic.


----------



## merristems

Yeah JDH!! Awesome news and lovely scan piccy looking forward to you next update xxx

Oh no giy i hope that its nothing serious how is Bambi doing? Keep us up to date sending you love xxx


----------



## kelly4

JDH1982- Congratulations, what wonderful news xxx

How is everyone else doing, am ok, dont seem to get alot of movement though, a few bangs here or there but not as strong like they used to be, hoping I just have a lazy baby. How is everyones shopping going, I think I am about done, just little bits like towels etc and stuff for my hopsital bag left to get, 11 weeks till my c-section, I cant wait to meet my baby girl.:happydance:


----------



## JFG

GIY - Sorry to hear you are in pain :hugs: hope all goes ok at the hospital.

Kelly4 - Think i have a lazy baby too its also a girl! She is either really active or really quiet! I am almost done on the shopping front and I got a lot of stuff handed down from my cousin and friends so have been lucky  x


----------



## mackjess

Yay JDH1982!!

GIY - I hope they have things figured out for you so you're not in pain. I had a friend that had to have her gallbladder taken out the same week she delivered. I wonder if it's a problem that pregnancy can make flare up. (If it is the gallbladder that is)


----------



## monro84

FJ--cute bump!!!:thumbup:

GIY--Oh no hope you get to feeling better. I had my gall bladder out 3 yrs ago so I figured it that had not happened I would have found it out since being pregnant b/c pregnancy can flare up something in your gall bladder. But mine was full of gall stones and they were very painful hopeing that is not the case for you though:hugs:

JDH--Yay!!!:happydance: So exciting. Congrats love the scan pics. :thumbup:

AFM--So far so good I have another dr appt next week and will get a GD test (again!!:shrug:) and another cervical scan. My SIL had her baby boy this past Sun he is so cute only 6 lbs 2 oz only half of the 14lb baby she thought she was going to have:haha:. That is the perfect weight hopfully mine is that small. I want b/w 6 and 8 lbs. :haha:. I am still pretty small anyways apparently because at a baby shower I went to this weekend for my Dh's cousins wife and I was sitting by a girl there that I have never met and said something about me being 7 months and just starting my 3rd tri and she was like omg I did not even know you were pregnant:dohh:. I told her what you thought I was fat lol :haha:. 
I guess judge for your self :haha:
Taken this morning at 27 wks 4 days

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8546/8698349743_9abdbeb525.jpg
27 weeks 4 days by monro15, on Flickr

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8117/8698395495_4b24315c3c.jpg
27 wks 4 days front by monro15, on Flickr


----------



## BeautifulD

JDH thats brilliant news!!! CONGRATULATIONS XX


----------



## merristems

Cute bump monro! Looks just perfect. Why all the GD testing are you at risk?? Weird. Good luck for your scan next week xxx


----------



## merristems

Heres my bump and my bum!! Sorry im sideways dunno how to change it!
 



Attached Files:







20130502074020493.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## flapjack10

JDH- This news has made me so happy! Congrats! :dance: I'm so happy you have your rainbow!

GIY - Thinking of you hun xxx

Monroe and Merri - your bumps are so cute!

Merri I think it's sideways because you've uploaded it from an iPhone? I find I have to edit and crop my pics a little bit and then it will upload the right way - no idea why!

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I'll do one later, cute bumps ladies xx


----------



## flapjack10

Whoop can't wait ;) xxx


----------



## merristems

Ah thanks flapjack! Its been bugging me for ages! Its an android but same differen e i guess! Xx


----------



## Dollybird

Giy hope you are ok and feeling better soon. I've also had my gallbladder removed due to stones and it was incredibly sore prior to having the surgery.. But sometimes it can be a condition tht flares up and settles again and doesn't require surgery so hopefully thts the case for you and you'll feel better in the next few days. 
Jdh congrats!!! Beautiful scan pics! So pleased for you!
Merri and monro beautiful neat bumps!!! Mine is just a huge lump! Lol. Ill put up a pic in my next comment. 
So pleased knowing I'm not the only pregnant snorer/grunter! Have told my hubby that so he can't moan at me anymore haha. 
Just had an amazing brekki- croissants and cheese and ham! Yummy!! 
Kelly I've not bought a whole lot yet- need to really get myself organised but have been so busy with work. Think ill get most of my organising done when I start mat leave (only four weeks to go!) 
Hope everyone's well!! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Bump last week at 27+3!


----------



## Dollybird

Oh yeh and pregnancy can flare the gallblder thing up- there's a thread about it (a sticky one) in third tri I think and a bit in my what to expect book. Pregnancy cholestasis (I've prob not spelt that right!) xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Mmmmm crossiants with cheese and ham mmmm

Looking good Dolly!

xxx


----------



## merristems

Great bump dolly :) hope hubby stops moaning at you now! I walk like a pregnant lady now and huff when i get up or down!!!


----------



## mackjess

Here is my bump pic! 

And I think I'm going to have DH sleep in the other room during the week. Neither one of us get any sleep together, and I'm completely DEAD today. Ugh. He says I talk, moan, grunt, and snore. I wake myself up a lot talking, then he is tossing because I woke him up and it keeps me up. UGH.
 



Attached Files:







20130502_114459.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## monro84

Merri-- Thank you...Awe you got a cute bump.... I don't think I am at risk for GD but I did think that 16 wks was kinda early considering eveyone else had theirs at 27 or 28 wks.:shrug:

Dolly--oh wow I love it!! Mine is not that big at all at least you look pregnant I guess I still have people say to theirself about me "is she pregnant or fat" lol. :haha: Oh and you made me want that breakfast sandwich lol. 

Mackjess-- Tooo cute Love the bump!!!:flower:


----------



## BeautifulD

I haven't done a bump pic but I will tomorrow, promise! 

Ugh I've had to suffer more :shock: you still have 10 weeks left :shock: are you sure there's not two in there!? 
Man its really starting to get to me, people have no tact :gun:


----------



## mackjess

Thanks Monro. I'm only 5 ft, so between the belly and the bbs I feel massive! Sorry you have to do the sugar test again. I just did mine Friday, it was the hour long one and I almost barfed and passed out! Could have also been from them sticking me 5 times and digging the needle around a lot to try to get the blood draw. I was SO relieved when they called yesterday and said I passed.

Hope GIY is doing OK and feeling better!


----------



## mackjess

Pleeeasse get your bump on here BD! We want to see it!


----------



## BeautifulD

:haha: Merri..... here ya go!
https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/PicsArt_1367570531578.jpg


----------



## A1983

JDH im sooooo happy for you! Huge congratulations!! 

Well I've had no nausea and I sleep throughout the night without even needing to pee anymore (throw those stones ladies, I can take it!) I am so tired all the time though and feel very heavy when walking-so I just sit  Bubs also feels like he's kicking my cervix at times and it's a horrible dull scratchy bruised feeling that lingers after he's had a good session! All the cramping has stopped thank goodness, that night in the hospital with a cot next to me was so frightening...but when you're a first time mum it's hard to know what pains and twinges are something and nothing don't you think? I saw the mw for my 28w appointment and she looked at the monitoring report and said 'ohh yes look at all that uterine activity!' which didn't ease me, but she said if your tense it can make bh more frequent...anyway its been nearly a week so obviously it mustve been nothing serious, just a big worry! Bubs is still measuring 25cm on fundal measurement (same as 2 weeks ago) but mw thinks he wss curled round so she couldn't get an accurate measurement so ill be remeasured in 2 weeks. .any of you had this issue? Im sure he's growing fine  my belly certainly feels as he is! Lathering myself up with my Palmers coco butter range regularly!


----------



## A1983

https://db.tt/IqX3muxz

https://db.tt/6iS7ztpz





Ps gorgeous bumps ladies! 

Here are 2 pics of mine


----------



## BeautifulD

A1983, its the same no matter how many babies you've had. I'm constantly second guessing all the pains and twinges :haha: 

I have the opposite, im measuring three weeks ahead but I think thats because my placenta is anterior and its extensive so I reckon that puts a few weeks on... Are they going to send you for a growth scan? X


----------



## BeautifulD

Awwwwww I LOVE your bump pics! The face is so cool!


----------



## A1983

he he thanks! No she didn't seem concerned and just said she thinks he was just curled..plus when I was in hospital and a different mw measured me I was 28cm so maybe it's a bit subjective. Either way will see what mw measures him as in 2 weeks x


----------



## merristems

Lol at ghe smiley face!!love it! Im glad yoir lo isbeha ing, ut the visit to hospital must have been frightening i cant believe they stuck a cot inthe room with you! 
I get cramps occasionally, like last night i had back ache like my period pains and dull cramps i fou dit a worrybut eventually it went, is this bh? Ive funny vibrating on my cervix too, i think its a body part bumping on it! Weird!


----------



## mackjess

giy, hope you are doing ok!


----------



## flapjack10

All your bumps are gorgeous beachies!

How is everyone? 

Thinking of you GIY! 

Anyone else feel like they're turning into an eating machine? I've put on 18lbs since getting pg - I think this is alright, but I don't want to put on more really! Soon I'll weigh the same as my hubby!

xxx


----------



## merristems

Fj i already weigh more than my hubby! He said he wont be giving me a piggy back anytime soon! I put on 2.5stone!


----------



## flapjack10

Wow you don't look like you've put that on! 

xxx


----------



## merristems

All bump, but spreading around hips and bum now :oops: !!


----------



## BeautifulD

Yup I've put on two stone near enough too :dohh: 

Im good, enjoying the sun while it lasts! The only problem with that is it brings along fankles and fands :wacko:


----------



## merristems

Lol yep there is always a down side to hot weather, im going to needs to get some talc because my thighs have started to rub!


----------



## BeautifulD

Owies... I haven't had that problem yet but then I live in leggings at the moment xx


----------



## flapjack10

Ouuuuuch rubbing thighs! Yup I'm in tights\leggings at the moment too xxx


----------



## merristems

Tooo hot for leggings! Im in summer dresses yippie!!


----------



## A1983

Im permanently in leggings too! It was warming up to fast approaching summer dresses but England being England even the thick cardi has re-emerged this morning.... :-/


----------



## BeautifulD

Haha good ole british weather! Its still quite warm here although its miserable... for now! What part of the uk are you a1983


----------



## A1983

As of next week Bath  Atm Essex (no im not an Essex girl!) You?


----------



## Dollybird

Lovely bumps ladies!! And I love the face too a1983! I'm shattered- just in from nightshift. Struggling past few days with work I just feel shattered constantly and sooo uncomfy.. Having terrible swollen feet and hands and don't even get me started on the heartburn.. It's horrific!! Plus the morning sickness seems to be back and here to stay- but nothing as bad as it was in first tri thankfully. And I feel roasting constantly! So I can empathise with that.
Last time I weighed myself if put on 20lbs.. But That was when I was 20 odd weeks or something.. Too scared to weigh myself now! Haha. Think I'm retaining a lot of water... Well that what I'm telling myself anyways! Lol. 
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Surrey hun, near Epsom. 

Dolly I feel your pain, I got to that point ages ago at work. When do you start maternity leave? 

I'm roasting all the time too especially at night, hubby is like a radiator too which doesn't help :haha: 

Little dude is really pushing on my cervix today owies!!


----------



## Dollybird

Got three weeks to go after this week! Oh I know my hubby is like a radiator too! We have to sleep with the window open and even then I don't have the covers over me! When are u starting mat leave?
I think my bubs turned last night- he was breech at my 28 week appointment, but I felt a lot of goings on from him last night on my break and now getting big kicks high up which previously I only felt down low.. Will find out Friday though got midwife again. Hoping he has and hoping he stays that way!xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Its interesting you say that dolly. I have lots of movement down low and only pushing out sensations up high occasionally. I was told onmy last mw appointment that he was breech but kind of didn't believe her as they said nothing about him being breech a few days before at my consultant appointment and my movements hadn't changed! Hmmm 

I'm the same, no covers for me its too much lol. 

I had to take all my holiday before so my last day was Saturday just gone :happydance:


----------



## Dollybird

Awe I'm soooo jealous!! Wish I was off already. Dunno how I'm gonna last the next three weeks... 
Your movement sounds like mine was- just pushing out higher up.. And all the little kicked/jabs down low. And now it's changed.. Can't wait to find out if I'm right! Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Eeee I hope that bubs has switched! 

I have mw on monday, I'm hoping this little worm turns... I have a scan at 34 weeks so will know for sure then. I really really dont want a c section :(


----------



## flapjack10

Hope you girls have had somersaults in your belly and those babes aren't breech anymore!

xxx


----------



## merristems

Those movements sound promising dolly and beautiful, i hope they have switched around for you. Yeah on mat leave starting beautiful, shame they made you use up your holiday though.
A1983 im a west country girl too a little further west though near yeovil!
Yes back in legging today wet and grey again! Im hot too, im never normally hot in bed, cant stand it at the mo. Grrr im still waiting for my forms from tax office to come through to register self employed before i can apply for my maternity allowance me and the government have a rocky relationship!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Well it was either that or lose it, im happy with having nearly 6 weeks holiday to be honest :haha: 

The government suck! :haha:


----------



## JFG

flapjack10 said:


> All your bumps are gorgeous beachies!
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Thinking of you GIY!
> 
> Anyone else feel like they're turning into an eating machine? I've put on 18lbs since getting pg - I think this is alright, but I don't want to put on more really! Soon I'll weigh the same as my hubby!
> 
> xxx

Me! Last time I weighed myself i'd put on over 2 stone :cry: its my own fault I keep eating for two :dohh: I do try and stick to healthy options like fruit and salads etc and now the weather is warmer it is easier to be honest work is my downfall as the office is always full of cakes/chocs/sweets etc!! Also it doesn't help when family members keep commenting on how big my legs/bum have got :blush: don't you just love em!!


----------



## flapjack10

Yes there's always naughty treats in work here too! 

Plus my hubby is a complete feeder - he eats like a monster and never puts anything on!

People say I look neat and suit being pregnant, but I'm really paranoid they're just saying it to be nice...! Why say anything at all?!

Although someone said, "How are the twins?" the other day and that wound me up a bit!

xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Yay to mat leave, I've been off since beginning of April :haha:

I've had the odd drink on a special occasion and did with others and were just fine and also had a few prawn cocktails s:thumbup:

Must do a new bump pic soon 32 weeks nearly already :wacko:

Who's first to go?

Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Ladykara I think wag! 

Oh trust me, if people think you're massive they have no qualms in saying so.... I've been on the reciveing end!

Xx


----------



## kelly4

I think my husband has turned into a eating machine, he doesnt seem to stop. With my other pregnancies, I could eat loads, but have not been too bad this time, eating three meals a day and not much snacking. My midwife commented on my face looking fuller, everyone else cant believe I am due in July. Lucky had midwife yesterday and she measured me and I am on schedule, other people comments make me paranoid. How is everyone else doing, not long now girls till we meet our little ones:happydance:


----------



## mackjess

I gained almost 30 lbs the first tri, which I think I can thank the progesterone for. I'm very fluffy. Luckily that slowed down and I've only gained 12 more lbs from week 13 til now. I indent like crazy if I cross my legs or arms, so I am sure most of that weight first tri was water weight. People are surprised when I tell them how much I have gained (only admit that to close friends of course) so I don't feel too bad about it. OH, and when I measured around my bust for a new nursing dress, the area around my boobs had gone from 39 inches to 50 inches. I HAVE A 50 INCH CHEST!! :haha: I am sure that is quite a bit of weight gain there. I got a little fluff on my back now too, but I think that is probably to keep me from tipping over forward.

I am not concerned a whole lot. I get full really fast, so I know I'm not over eating. Sometimes I struggle to get a little variety of fruits/veggies in cause I really am not eating a large volume of food. And I was pretty active before pregnancy, still fairly active and mobile during, so I think I will be able to get it off after and can start running again.


----------



## BeautifulD

Ugh.... why do men have to be so tight!? I've just had a slightly heated debate about me buying new pj's for hospital and a new nighty for birthing... I got, what's wrong with the pj's you have and why on earth would you need a nighty for birth, that's what hospital gowns are for!!! What a dushe!


----------



## mackjess

BD, I ordered a swimsuit, on Amazon so it was much cheaper than the maternity store ones, but still pricey. My BBs got so huge I couldn't even wear 2 pieces I currently own and show off the bump if I wanted to. He asked why I needed a swimsuit?? My due date isn't til late July, and I'll have to wear it the rest of this summer. I guess I wasn't supposed to swim this year? I was so annoyed! Especially since I told him I was upset that the fluid retention started bothering my knees and I had to cut back on my walking last week. He knows how important still exercising is to me because I've gained so much!

I still need to pick up some hospital PJs cause I know I'm going to have friends/family visiting. I'm sure that will be another mini-debate.


----------



## BeautifulD

Exactly... wear a hospital gown to give birth... I couldn't believe it :haha: I will buy it and he WILL suck it up! Haha


----------



## flapjack10

MEN! I got my birthing nightie from Primark so I don't care what gunk gets on it, it's loose, comfy and seems really cooling. But I want a new one so my old ones don't get wrecked and smell all hospitally iykwim - I want to wear my older PJs when I get home. Plus it's good for skin to skin. Also I've bought new dark PJ bottoms incase I have any spillages after the birth. MEN!

Sorry just had an imaginary row with your OH! :haha:

I've nearly got my hospital bag sorted. When are you guys doing yours? I've still got to do baby's and OH's bags though.

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Hahaha!!!! Honestly fj I couldn't believe my ears :haha:


----------



## mackjess

We went to a birthing class last week which showed a lot of video, and the ladies in the gowns were pretty much naked. One lady that they showed with a hospital delivery had on a nursing bra (the sleeping kind that looks like a sports bra) and a loose cotton skirt, so they could still do the fetal monitor, the back was open for an epidural if needed, and she could change positions around the room, and after the birth she pulled down one side of the bra and the baby snuggled right in there. I might do that for actual birth.

DH mentioned it was weird they were all practically nekkid for the entire 4-10 hours of labor before the actual birth, so I think he'll be OK with me getting some sort of bottoms. The PJs he might have an issue with, but I don't have any dark colored ones and FJ has a good point!


----------



## flapjack10

MJ - I read it on the third tri board! There's a brill thread on there about what to pack for your hospital bag!

It does seem that ladies end up being naked or getting cut out of their clothes. However, I'm going to try to keep an eeeeny teeeny weeeeny slither of my dignity - well that's the plan, probably go out the window! :haha:


----------



## mackjess

I realize once the baby is close and coming out, I probably won't care. But it's my first and I have NO idea how long labor could be. I'd like to be comfortable up until then anyway!

And FJ I'm now about to have a mini-stroke thinking about what I'll need to pack in my bag :haha: I've been too busy thinking about the baby shower and stuff at home.


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm only just starting to think about my hospital bag... it didn't even cross my mind to do one for hubby :dohh:


----------



## mackjess

I know right?? SO MANY THINGS TO DO!!! :shock:


----------



## BeautifulD

And so LITTLE time to do them! :shock: I want to get them all done by 36 weeks just to be on the safe side. 

Are any of you ladies thinking of using raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose oil for cervix ripening and uterus toning? 

Xx


----------



## merristems

Im going to use rlt but i already have started on a low dose! I wandered about epo do you use the capsules up there?! May be messy! Im deff going to do perenial massage bit weird i know but i want to be stretchy down there!


----------



## mackjess

do you just drink raspberry leaf tea?


----------



## Dollybird

Fj cant believe someone said how the twins! cheeky things! mind you ive has a lot of comments along those lines too "oh there must be two in there" etc. its making me paranoid that im bigger than i should be! Oh beautifuld I know what u mean my hubby is being tight about it too! When I mentioned new stuff to wear to hospital he said exactly the same, and added that I'm always wanting new stuff! Lol. So not true. Well I'm having new stuff and he will have to like it or lump it! 
Jess I'm impressed at the 50inch chest!! They did look pretty big in your last bump pic but 50inches is crazy! Lol. Bet your hubby is happy though :winkwink: I know mine is enjoying my new "shape". I was actually surprised at how much he likes my new curves, well not surprised at him liking the bigger boobs- that I expected, but he likes the rounder belly too. Think maybe it makes him feel more masculine thinking "I did that to her" hahaha. 
I've not started a hospital bag yet.. When do u think I should start? We've still not even finished our nursery, I really need to get a move on. I was thinking of trying epo starting at 36 weeks but I don't think I'd be brave enough to insert them.. Think ill just take the capsule orally and hope for the best! Gonna get my hubby to blow up my birthing ball soon so I can start trying to help baby into a good position. Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I haven't really thought about RLT or EPO? I'll have to look into it - I'm not one for fruity teas. I just like normal tea! Hmmm...
My 'hubby's bag' is just gonna have a load of drinks and snacks for me in it, maybe a change of t-shirt for him!

So much to do! It's good to have the distraction of nesting and preparing though. Really want to meet my Cheekyface now!

Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Rlt really isn't fruity lol have a look on the third tri board, theres a really good thread on it :thumbup:


----------



## BeautifulD

Here's the threadhttp://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/410841-raspberry-leaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Cheers BD!

xxx


----------



## A1983

Right-I want to try it all! When do you start with the rlt? Ie anything from 37 weeks is termed as full term so I was going to go hell for leather with bouncing, epo, even sex from 36 weeks! How much epo? And ive heard almond oil on the perennial area (right sp?) helps it stretch :-/ Give me your tips and knowledge!


----------



## BeautifulD

I think rlt starts at 32 weeks starting with one cup and increasing to 4 at 38 weeks and the epo two 500mg capsule taken orally at 34/6 weeks increasing again to 4 at 38 weeks two up the noo and two orally thats what it says on the thread anyways x


----------



## mackjess

I'm going to start eating figs too. I found out dried they aren't too bad. My yoga instructor is a doula as well, and she said it shortens labor. I had heard her mention a tea as well and was going to ask her this week what kind, I am betting it's the raspberry.


----------



## A1983

Brill, thanks x

Off the record-is anyone going to miss having their baby in their tum? I'm actually feeling really sad about the prospect of not having him in there safe and sound, feeling him move around and taking him with me everywhere I go ie work, bed...I know it's silly as I will have him in my arms for real...but I can't help it...it actually makes me cry?! Maybe because he means soooo much to me and from the moment I saw my positive test I fell in love with him and so have grown with him, emotionally and physically...the hormones probably making me emotional too!


----------



## mackjess

A, I think I will really miss it once I'm not pregnant. But right now I'm too anxious about him actually getting here. On FB there have been 2 acquaintances in the last 3 months that have had losses after going over their due dates. I cannot imagine how heartbreaking that would be. I know HOW RARE that is, and don't really think that will happen to me or anybody in our lovely July thread, but all I can think about his him arriving safely. I do smile when he moves, and I like to scratch and rub my belly so he feels me. So, yes, I will miss it, I'm just too focused on the end game at the moment.

Lighter story, one of my best friends and bridesmaids has a now 5 year old son. She had a C-Section scheduled for around 40 weeks cause they realized she was going to be too small (she is tiny, not even 5 ft) to deliver. About 2 days before she was scheduled to go in, they were doing final touches in the nursery and decided at the last minute to run out to drive thru and get a burger for dinner. She started getting scared at the fast food place that in 2 days she was going to have to remember to take her baby with her and he wouldn't be built in. It was so cute, I was like hun I don't think you're going to both go to dinner and forget Jr is at home. :haha:


----------



## A1983

Ohh jess that's so sad-I can't bear the thought. Was it because they went overdue?! Now im crying even more ha ha!


----------



## BeautifulD

Its a mixed bag for me really... I love having him inside where I know he's safe and sound but at the same time I'm really anxious to get him here and have him safely in my arms. 

Jess I've heard of that happening and it sent my anxiety levels through the roof. Both my girls were overdue and my second was born in a sorry state and had meconium in her water :/ I discussed this with my consultant and he said we'll discuss delivery when I go back after my growth scan at 34 weeks. Really don't want to go over at all not even by a day lol x


----------



## mackjess

I know in one case where she was at 42 weeks, the baby did drink some meconium and they think she got an infection in her uterus, and she drank some of that too. I'm not sure what the cause was for the other. It is just so devastating.

My OB has mentioned maybe inducing me as early as 38 weeks since I'll be full term cause my guy is measuring pretty large and I want to do VBAC and not a C Section if I can help it. I'm all for it if we decide he's ready. I'll keep getting growth scans though to keep an eye on it.


----------



## A1983

Can you choose to be induced early? As in im keen if so..this overdue talk is scaring me. I'm going to do everything I can to make him come on time /from 37 weeks...but then all those tricks may not even work!


----------



## mackjess

I think there is usually a medical reason. I would like to make it til he decides to come out on his own, but if they think he's too big for VBAC and he is ready they might let me have him at 38/39. Again, it's so rare that I don't really think it will happen. 3 of my other friends just went over their due dates within the last month, and had no problems at all. My best friend that has 3 children went over her due date with 2 of them and again no problems. 

So, that is 5 babies/moms I know personally that went over their dates. So it's common to happen and delivery and everything is fine. Sorry if I got you worried. 

Funny thing, the 5 over due dates I know have all been boys...


----------



## merristems

I will deff miss baby being in my tummy, its perfectly natural after what we all have been through to get here to find it hard letting go of being their carriers, its all part of adjusting to motherhood that protective feeling will never go away. 
So sad about your friends MJ. I know its scary to think of what ifs but in this day and age that is really rare now i know in the Uk if you go over 41wks they will be pushing for induction, but this doesnt mean you have too or will need too. I hope sooo much to have a spontanious labour i really dont want to be in hospital for skippies birth.. that said if need be.....

A1983 im with you on trying everything!! Rlt is fine throughout pregnancy but different people tell you different things, do what you feel is right. I started it this week 1tsp added to my usual pregnancy tea. Its not sweet but i like it, other people hate it. Heres what i read...rlt is the best known and safest uterine herbs, it tones the muscles of the pelvic region and uterous. Its rich in vitC, vitE, Calcium,iron, phosphorus. 
It helps increase fertility, reduces risk of mc, reduces post partum hemmorage, relieves nausea, aids speedy delivery and recovery by helping muscles to work more effectively during labour and its mineral content helps with milk production. Aim to try and drink one cup 5 times a week, every other day or what ever suits.
As for epo, my info just says 3 capsules orally for up to a week may ripen cervix.

Wow i wrote an essay sorry!! Oh yes on almond oil on perenium, anything that can help it im going to try starting massage today! You can use olive oil or wheat germ oil too xxx


----------



## mackjess

In my birthing class they gave a little handout on how to do the massage, so I will def be doing that, eating figs and drinking raspberry tea starting 32 weeks. Not sure about EPO though. I have such aftertaste with my fish oil and vits that I might skip that one, or just start it closer to the end.


----------



## merristems

Epo is pretty flavourless prob nicer than fish oil!


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah I've never had any kind of flavour with them, I've used them for fertile cm whilst ttc X


----------



## A1983

Ahh merristems you've cheered me up  Well I move next weekend to Bath so once im settled ill be getting the rlt and epo and almond oil (it'll probably end up giving me thrush ha ha!)...ill prob get the capsules for the rlt plus discuss it with mw/first nct antenatal group. Im also going to walk lots more after 36 weeks! And also my OH can finally have sex with me from then too ;-) its been too painful-they say the walls swell etc and can make it feel very tight and uncomfortable which it certainly has done for me but near the end ill go for it and grit my teeth in the name of semen and hope it does it's job! 

Went into the back of someone today on my way to work-my first ever prang!! Luckily wasn't too bad-his car fine and my car one smashed headlamp and a few scrapes...so annoying but lucky to walk away with no insurance involvement and minimal £ for me to fix mine hopefully. Oh well. 

Oh btw...my prenatal vits contained omega 3 and aftertaste was horrible so now I only take them separately ie folic acid, vit d and omega 3...so 3 tabs and the holland and barrett omega 3 gives me no aftertaste..ive heard that if it does it's not a good quality fish oil but pregnacare is a good brand-I just hated the aftertaste!


----------



## mackjess

The fish oil I get hasn't bothered me at all the last 2 years, or much at all at the first part of prego. It's just been the last few weeks with my acid reflux kicking in so bad that I taste it, but I taste everything. I had spaghetti for dinner Tuesday, and still tasting garlic yesterday. Gross! If it's flavorless I might try it, but I can taste everything but water now. 

I just started doing little sips of lemon juice, I think that is helping me digest stuff so maybe that will help more soon.


----------



## merristems

Iheard lemon water is helpful for reflux sip it try not to drink with meals but fennel tea is helpful for digestion. Xxx


----------



## A1983

Have you tried gaviscon?


----------



## mackjess

No, my OB told me pepcid complete and the teaspoon of lemon juice with a meal to help it break down the food.


----------



## BeautifulD

I've sunk gallons of gaviscon.... its alright, I've tasted worse lol


----------



## mackjess

I've never heard of it. Is it in the US?


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm not sure but I don't think it is.... I've been through loads of antacid stuff and I've settled on the spearmint Rennie's

Talking of heartburn :sick:


----------



## mackjess

It just took me an hour to eat my lunch, which consisted of a small turkey burger, with lettuce instead of a bun, and a smallish sweet potato. LOL, I get full so fast that I have no idea how I am eating enough for the baby!


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm the same Jess... little and often is how I do it :)


----------



## mackjess

I know, it took me all morning to eat my breakfast which was oatmeal and a nanner. I usually have a yogurt too but had no room today.


----------



## mackjess

well ladies I got my maternity swimsuit in the mail today, and it was a much less terrifying ordeal than I thought it would be. I have to wear xl shirts to fit the girls, but then they are loose on me through the shoulder and arms, so that makes me feel like I'm wearing a tent. having a cute swimsuit halter that actually fit is a nice change. I just have to take up the straps a little bit since I'm short, and it will be perfect. I'll have to run into the local store here and exchange the bottoms for a smaller size even. that never hurts my feelings!

I'm getting excited.I love to hear about what everybody is planning and doing. I hope you have a wonderful weekend getting ready for your new arrivals. if you are in the US then I hope you have a great mother's day.

hope giy is ok?


----------



## merristems

Aww sounds great jess nothing better than going down a size in knickers! 

Well my dad totally offended me yesterday with his tactlessness i popped in on my way home from a friends and he goes...youre looking big.. so i said yes that happens when youre pregnant.. he says, oh i know but i mean you look generally alot bigger all over!! Effing men!! It really offended me and i ended up crying on my way home. I have SPD so im really aware of the fact i cant have the active pregnancy i wanted so im really sensitive about my weight, not that im huge but i know i cant do excersises to help burn calories because it bloody well hurts:cry: then when i went to bed i had a massive cry on dh because my pelvis popped and i have just about had enough of acting like its all ok, i felt so sorry for my self:nope: gerrr sorry for the rant! 
Hope youre all ok today xxx


----------



## JFG

Hi ladies, just checking in, how are we all?

Had my scan Friday and my low lying placenta has moved up but is still 1cm lower than they'd like so i'll get another scan at 36 weeks to see what's happening but they said i definitely won't need a c-section but may just need to keep a closer eye on me if it stays where it is which is a bit scary! They said baby was weighing around 4lbs 2 already and they couldn't measure her head as she was so low down in my pelvis :happydance: (lets hope she stays there!) I can't wait to see her again in 4 weeks!

Heartburn is a killer at the moment i'm getting it day and night :growlmad: just keep necking the gaviscon and lots of milk! 

I have started on my bag too have brought some nighties from primark for birth and some slippers and a lightweight robe. I just need to get some loose jogging bottoms to wear afterwards and come home in, I have a lovely pair of black pj bottoms from asda that just look like yoga pants they are so light and comfty so i'm going to try and see if I can get another pair of those. Baby's bag is all packed and ready so just need to finish off mine and i'll take a few things for hubby in there too! 

I am also going to start on the raspberry tea this week just 1 cup a day to start with.

merristems :hugs: I totally get where you are coming from i'm really petite and have gained over 2.5 stone so far :blush: and my mom has been less than tactful by saying insensitive things like how big my thighs have got :cry:, I've now brought a maternity swimsuit to start swimming and i've been doing prenatal yoga once a week for a while now but obviously that doesn't burn many calories! why do people think they can say such things just because you're pregnant :growlmad: x


----------



## merristems

Thanks JFG it was a bad day but im feeling happier now! He appologised today! Sounds like youre pretty organised already. Im glad placenta moved thats a relief i hope it moves up again. Awww bless the little lady all tucked up :)


----------



## mackjess

Saw my dad a few weeks ago for the first time since the end of January because he doesn't live in town, and he was like "WOW you are looking sexy!" and started laughing. It was pretty funny because you could tell he was about to say something else then turned it to something nice at the last second. I think it was just a shock to him because I didn't look prego at all last time he saw me, and this time there is no doubt!

I am not too worried about the weight. I know it's harder to lose weight because you are busier and have no sleep after a baby, but we are a pretty active couple. I think I will be able to get back into some sort of routine. Maybe not for 6 months or longer after he's born if he isn't sleeping, but I'll get there!


----------



## flapjack10

Awww Merri :hugs: why do people think they can say whatever pops into their stupid heads! You are beautiful and it's all for your rainbow baby.

Great news JFG! Aww so nice you'll see your bubs again.

I'm starting to feel the extra weight now too. I just can't stop eating...! Sigh! Food tastes too good!

I've made no further progress on my bags yet. Been too busy this weekend! 

Xxx


----------



## merristems

I've been ticking off items on my lists! Feels so good! 
Food is good especially pastry of all bloody things bad baby!
I suddenly thought i might be having a girl and have been feeling bad about assuming im having a boy all this time, i hope the baby isn't offended!


----------



## mackjess

Ugh merri, I am getting the cravings big time lately too. I've been wanting Chinese food REALLY bad the last week or so but have avoided it. I'm already puffy everywhere, that certainly wouldn't help me out any!


----------



## JFG

Yeah i am planning on doing lots of walking with the pram afterwards to shift the extra pounds unless we get a typically wet british summer and hopefully going to bf which may help! 

haha merristems i'm sure baby won't mind I was convinced I was having a boy up until the 20 week scan! Don't know why I just had boy vibes lol!


----------



## ladykara

Hey guys, hope everyone is doing well. 

Raspberry leaf tea, does anyone know which one from asda ( uk ladies) to get ? Non are just raspberry ...With baby measuring two weeks ahead I'm not wanting to go over so anything which is meant to make it go smoothly ill be trying

I have a labour dress which I brought when pregnant with Paige. It's just a wrap over which I can also wear with trousers, hospital bag is packed after thinking my waters broke last week which turned out to be just heavy discharge.

I will miss my bump, I'm sad this will be my last bump.. But more excited about having him here with me.

3 more shifts at work and I'm off on maternity, and then I hope to get some fairies made for my fb page. 

How's everyone ? Anyone excited or totally going out of their mind with worry about the labour ? Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I bet BD will know about RLT, but she's poorly sick at the mo (a virus).

I do worry about the labour, but then I try to tell myself there's no point in worrying over something I have absolutely no control over. I am scared though. I think BH are genius. I've had 7 months of no period pains (I normally get then pretty bad). Now BH are reminding me of pain and giving me a little teeny taster of things to come. Nature does make sense sometimes.

I will miss my bump. Sometimes I think, 'Stay in there, Cheekyface'. I can protect it and give it everything it needs in there, but other times I'm so anxious to meet it that I'm like, "Come out now!"

Just over 3 weeks until my maternity leave and seven weeks until due date! The time is flying now!

xxx


----------



## JFG

Hi LadyK i'm not sure if asda do it but tesco's do one called Clipper organic raspberry leaf tea and its meant to taste quite nice - i'm currently using ones I had left over from holland and barrett but once they've gone i'm planning on trying these ones.

I have 4 weeks left at work and counting! I will miss my bump too but i'm so looking forward to having that baby in my arms :) I am nervous about labour but like Flapjack says i tell myself there is no point worrying and i am just going to have to deal with whatever is thrown at me the best i can, I think with it being my first its the fear of the unknown! I haven't had any BH yet :shrug:


----------



## merristems

I didnt know asda did rlt i would double check its not just rasberry. I got mine in a health food shop sorry to be unhelpful ladyk. 
Im kinda excited about the birth!! Im sure the fear will try to take a hold sometime but im trying to remain positive and calm! FJ what do BH feel like? Are they obvious? I get crampy feelings sometimes but im not sure if they are growing pains or skippy pulling on my insides or what!
It is going to be so amazing when these babies are in our arms! Im last so i get to swoon over all of yours :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah BH are pretty obvious, your whole tummy goes super tight for a time and the relaxes again, they can be painless or a bit crampy, mine are crampy been having them ages but think u get them sooner if not ur first. For me I think I'm more scared cos I know what the pain is like, I found it easier when I didn't know. 

I will be trying RLT at 38 weeks. I've been induced with both of mine at 41 weeks :(

Xxx


----------



## merristems

In that case i think ivehad a couple bh ive deff had tight belly which i put down to over eating!! Haha


----------



## flapjack10

Yeah deffo the tight belly and I get a sharp, crampy pain, but it doesn't last long at all. If I get a few BH then they are irregular over a short period of time.

xxx


----------



## A1983

Ohh wantingagirl you've scared me now ha ha!! Us first timers being unsuspecting novices to the pain to come-joy!! X


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Hope everyone's well! I'm thinking of trying the rlt too although just saw a thread in the third tri about not drinking it if u have family history of breast cancer.. Not sure why that is. I have strong family history of it so now debating what to do.. Thing is I drank it when I was ttc! 
I've been getting lots of braxton hicks past few days- and lots of palpitations along with them. Been having to take it easy as rest seems to be the only thing that calms them down for me. Really struggling with work- the long shifts (12.5hrs) are killing me and its just so busy I'm struggling to function.. My back is hurting a lot too. My hubby is urging me to take my mat leave early but of course I'm not keen for that as leaves me less time with bubs after. I feel so pathetic at any rate for struggling.. The other girls I work with made it to 33/34 weeks. 
Anyways last night I woke up with agonising leg cramp. Took ages to pass I was in tears it was so bad! And today my leg is still very sore.. I'm struggling to straighten it in fact. Hoping a warm bath eases it off.
Hope everyone is doing well! Not long now till we meet out little people.. Looking forwrd to all the birth stories!... I wonder who'll be first??! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Ohhhh Dolly I feel for you on the leg cramp front! It's like being shot in the leg and then the hangover for days after. I hope it ease up soon - get plenty of water in ya.

I'm so on the countdown for mat leave now! My work is doing my head in!

We should have a sweepstake on who will be first/ what date they will give birth and how much bubs will weigh!

xxx


----------



## merristems

Oh dolly i feel for you although im not stricktly working! But dont try to be a hero! Noone will congratulate you or thank you for it, if you are struggling, tell you boss, ask for more breaks, or just call in sick with a pregnancy unrelated reason!! I work as a gardener, and my collegue struggled on until 36wks, i think she was stupid its to risky, she could hardly breath! I know it better to have more time with bubs, but not if your totally done in by the time they arrive. I think it should be a given that woment should not work when preggers!
Loving the sweep stake idea fj! Who wants to go first xxx


----------



## monro84

Had dr appt yesterday and got an US (wish I knew so dh could have been there but they were not as good pic anyways since he is so big now). He is 3.2 lbs by US measurement. Cervix went from 2cm from last wk to 3 cm so thats great. I have to do another GD test not sure reason but this will be 3rd time and last time I was good. Still am small even US lady said I was but he is in the 53rd precentile so he is average weight thank God no 10lber. He is all on my right side and I kept feeling punches or kicks all on my right and she rolled the thing over it and showed his leg right there in a ball I was like that is exactly were I am feeling the kicks so now I know where his leg is and the hard spot that pokes out is his leg lol. No more steroid shots the dr said I should be good from here on out. I thought they only lasted 2 wks but thats fine with me. Oh and for some reason I think he dropped b/c my belly looks lower than last week in the pics IDK maybe I just popped more. :shrug: but he does feel lower

last Wed
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7293/8745551570_405d88f4cb_m.jpg
Untitled by monro15, on Flickr

Today 

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7292/8744423267_879c641e81_m.jpg
Untitled by monro15, on Flickr

last wed 
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7285/8744429493_1eae9902c7_m.jpg
Untitled by monro15, on Flickr

today
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7284/8744424049_5fb1ce6c33_m.jpg
Untitled by monro15, on Flickr

last wed 
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7294/8744428603_c06bfa2403_m.jpg
Untitled by monro15, on Flickr

today
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7292/8745543078_6dc3536c47_m.jpg
Untitled by monro15, on Flickr


----------



## monro84

Here are the US pic also but they aren't to good 
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7289/8745546426_f1185fdc78.jpg
Untitled by monro15, on Flickr
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7287/8745547628_065a46e46e.jpg
Untitled by monro15, on Flickr

this one was funny. I really wish dh was there b/c at first she said well still a girl then she was like whoops never minds its a boy. She said it was squished but it is still definatly a boy. DH would have had a heart attack lol. :haha:
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7285/8744427741_9cfc48d46b.jpg
Untitled by monro15, on Flickr


----------



## merristems

Great news monro and you look fab! Beautiful bump and glad he is still a boy !! You sound really positive thats such a relief to hear. :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey ladies! 

Sorry I've been mia, I was in hospital :( I had some kind of sickness bug/urine infection and ended up severely dehydrated. Full run down is in my journal. 

I hope you're all ok? I really need to read back. I'll do that later xxx


----------



## JFG

Sorry to hear you're struggling at work Dolly maybe you could drop some hours between now and your maternity leave? I also get the leg and hip cramp in the night and it can leave them sore..not fun! I have no idea who will be first, maybe LadyK as she is due first out of us all? All of us first timers will probably go over our due dates too :dohh:

Lovely photos Monro you look fab and glad all is well with baby and he is cooking well 

Oh no sorry to hear you've been sick BD hope you are feeling much better now :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Monro - fab bump pics and scans! You do look like you've dropped a little bit. That's funny about the near gender mix-up! Shows you how difficult it is!

BD- off to your journal now :hugs:

Urrrrgh - so drained recently! Also got really dry skin on my arms, boobs and hips! 

xxx


----------



## merristems

I hope things are getting better now beautiful you poor thing :(


----------



## mackjess

On the births, I think the first 3 to go will be in this order-

Lady K
Girl in York
Flapjack


----------



## girlinyork

I'm going to request an induction at term I think. I'm in so much pain I can't move :( She's kicked a rib out or something and nothing helps the pain. I'm flat on my back 90% of the time and it is SO boring


----------



## merristems

:hugs: giy i hope you dont have to suffer too much longer, but just enough to finish cooking xxxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Yup I'm all better now thanks :) 

Poor you giy. What do you think the chances are of them inducing you at term? They should really!!

Not really sure who will go first... I'll ponder upon it :haha:


----------



## girlinyork

I'm putting together a good case for it. The longer I'm on bed rest the more lax my muscles get and that affects my hypermobility so I will be all messed up. Plus the meds they've got me on for pain aren't great for long term use. I'm feeling very depressed about it all too so I am hoping they'll let me do it for my sanity because the pain is horrid


----------



## ladykara

Monro- loving the bump pics !!! I took some of mine but due to my past two kids my belly isn't as pretty as yours..lol x

GIY - sending u a massive hug, I'm so sorry your suffering honey x

I doubt ill be first, Paige was 16 days over due, but I'm hoping for at least the same week, although at 3d scan lady said the due date by his size is the 15th June so we will see.

One more shift at work and I'm off till next march !!! Can't believe it !! Im a little worried ill get bored I can see me going into work and just sitting there for peace and quite.lol

My mate has brought me some raspberry leaf tea... I'm going to give everything ago !!! X


----------



## Dollybird

Monro lovely pics! Your bump
Does look like its dropped! I think mine has too- even my mum and that commented on it being lower! I must post a pic soon! Glad things are going better for you though. 
Beautiful sorry to hear you've been ill! Hope you're feeling better now :hugs:
Sorry to also hear you're suffering giy. Hope you get your early induction or at least start to feel better. 
Thanks for the sympathy on the cramps ladies! Hubby have me no sympathy at all!! Just asked me what was wrong then rolled back over to sleep when I said it was cramp! Lol. 
Oh lady k I'm so jealous! I've still two weeks left to work! Dunno I'd I'm gonna last tbh.. Having loadsa braxton hicks and palpitations and my feet keep swelling horrifically after working a shift. Just not coping great.. Feel so pathetic though cause others lasted longer. But I guess every pregnancy is different so I shouldn't compare myself to colleagues. Don't think shorter shifts are an option .. Wish they were. Think if I got to finish even after 8 hours it would make a great difference. The 12.5 is just terrible. And my back is agony. Argh listen to me moan moan moan. Anyways I'm gonna keep soldiering on and see how I go.. Promised family I wouldn't be stupid about it and if I start getting worse then I'll see what my doc thinks about me finishing up earlier than planned xxz


----------



## girlinyork

Don't be hard on yourself Dolly. Not everyone has easy pregnancies x


----------



## merristems

Just take each day as it comes dolly, you will know when enough is enough :) you have a good list of symptoms there! 
LadyK yippie on last shift!

Im still waiting to hear back from maternity allowance people i hope i get something back soon i want to stop work at 32wks. Ive been worrying about my weight gain 35lb so far :( surely it will stop soon! I think its becase i started muscly but since spd i can do much! I started swimming 2times a week which i hope will just help me from piling on too much more. I have lumps and bumps everywhere its bizzare when your not usec to it.


----------



## monro84

merri--awe thank you :blush:

beautiful--Glad your back feeling better 

JFG--Thank you 

FJ- mainly how difficult he is lol. Definately his fathers son:dohh:

GIY--Sorry your feeling so bad. I don't see how they could turn down the induction especially at term. I have heard if your term its better to be induced b/c the placenta starts to die off however I was almost a month late and my mom went in 2 days before induction but she was induced anyways and she still had to have a c section b/c I was coming face first. I am going to try and wait for him to come on his on if i can. Hope u get the induction though :hugs:

Lady--awe thank you! I have been lucky so far no strech marks but I have heard that is hereditary mainly and my mom never did have them hopefully she pasted down that gene to me. 

Dolly--so sorry your not doing goood:hugs:. I have bad hip cramps at night sometimes. Whats so bad is the best position is on my back but I try to avoid that.


----------



## BeautifulD

Thanks monroe x 

So I went and got my rlt today, let the uterus toning commence.... although it could be all in vein as little man is breech still :(


----------



## merristems

Just back from 27wk appointment i had a student midwife first year! Bless, she got my measurements wrong then couldnt get hb i felt so sorry for her but its scary when that happens! The other midwife got it in about 2secs! Everything is on track, bp, urine measured 27 as i should! They took bloods for anemia and antibodies. I askedif they could tell me which way round bubs is but the told me it too early! 
When did you guys find out which way around you baby is? I think mine is diaganal feet on right and head near left hip. 
Hope all is well in baby land xxxx


----------



## LVnMommy

Sorry its been so long!! Those 13 hour shifts keep me busy!!! 32 weeks! Have a 3d today:)


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Well that's me signed off work now.. Only ha a week left till mat leave so I guess it's not too bad. Was in tears last night after work and realised the time had come to throw in the towel or I was gonna end up seriously hurting myself. Strange to think that's me off now though! 
Hope eveyone else doing well?
Merri I had my last mw appointment when I was 28 weeks- and she was able to palpate baby then but he is measuring big so maybe that's why. He was breech but kinda diagonal.. I'm pretty sure he's turned now though as the movement is different xxx


----------



## merristems

Oh dolly well im actually glad you called it a day theres no point hurting yourself or little babba, you can rest up good now and just concerntrate on getting through the next 9wks xxxxx


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks merri. My doctor was brilliant actually he said it want really safe me continuing to work at my job with my back problem and bad swelling. I told him that I felt pathetic and guilty about finishing up early and he said "well then let me just say it is no longer your choice, I am signing you off and telling you straight that you've not to work so don't feel guilty". Hubby is relieved he remembers what I was like when I initially hurt my back- three months where I could barely walk. He was worried it would happen again and obviously worried about the stress I was maybe putting on the baby. Anyways it's done now! 
Now to just enjoy mat leave and start the countdown!! It's exciting seeing some of the ladies I've read posts from since early in their pregnancys are now going into labour or positing birth stories! Xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

Went to the doctor today! 2 cm dialted 50% effaced!


----------



## girlinyork

LVnMommy said:


> Went to the doctor today! 2 cm dialted 50% effaced!

Is that okay? I know some people on subsequent babies can be dilated and effaced for a while before popping. Is this one of those situations? Xx


----------



## A1983

Ahh Dolly-im on Mat leave now too! Already feeling a bit lonely and bored-but ive literally just moved so all a bit new and daunting atm! This week is actually annual leave then mat starts next week-not looking forward to the scaling down of our nhs mat pay :-/ !

But yes baby comes first and you need to rest now-my friend was in agony with spd and went off with about 10 or 12 weeks to go. X


----------



## Dollybird

Well I've been signed off as sick till 4th of June and then I have three weeks annual leave.. So my actual mat leave wont officially start till I'm 36 weeks. I thought the mat pay wasn't too bad.. 90% of normal wage for 6months isn't it? So that bit not worrying me- but think ill prob have to go back to work after the 6months as couldn't survive on just statutory mat pay. Will have a few weeks more annual leave to add in at the end though so should get about 7.5months off total.. Which I guess is pretty good.. Keep hearing about the ladies in America only getting 8weeks! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh how come you were moving house?.. Most stressful thing ever is moving house! Hope u get settled in quickly. Always exciting though moving, even thigh it's stressful. Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Midwife came to see me at home. She says baby has turned breech overnight (naughty baby) and that she's writing to my consultant to suggest induction so I don't have to put up with much more pain x


----------



## A1983

For when giy? How exciting! 

Dolly-I wish it was that much-I get 2 months at 100% then 3 at 50% plus smp then just smp. I'll also have about 5 weeks annual leave but will have to go back to work about Feb time :-( bubs will only be 7 months old.


----------



## mackjess

I only have 12 weeks, and some of that I have to take without pay since I haven't been at my job long enough to earn much leave. Not too excited about that.


----------



## A1983

Ohh and we've moved to Bath-thought the best time to go would be now so can set up and settle-we've always wanted to move as been in Essex since we met at uni doing our MSc and all our friends have moved away from Essex too so only our jobs and familiarity keeping us there. I'll have to get a new job here which is a pain-I hate interviews!! But my nct antenatal classes start in 2 weeks so ill be meeting lots of people here and making some mummy friends hopefully


----------



## girlinyork

A1983 said:


> For when giy? How exciting!
> 
> Dolly-I wish it was that much-I get 2 months at 100% then 3 at 50% plus smp then just smp. I'll also have about 5 weeks annual leave but will have to go back to work about Feb time :-( bubs will only be 7 months old.

About 38 weeks I imagine. Just need me and midwife to convince the consultant :)


----------



## LVnMommy

Well I am going to get steriod shot next week to help mature babys lungs and am on bedrest till furtger notice:( a real bummer since I need my paycheck! ! I think all will be okay but I'm just not ready for baby uet.. I thought I had anotger month of working left. Is anyone else dilated or effaced at all??


----------



## girlinyork

So sorry lvn. Hopefully your baby will stay in and cook a bit longer x


----------



## mackjess

I don't think so. I have an appt and scan on Friday, then after that I go every 2 weeks. I'm sure they'll be checking that out.

How many weeks are you now?


----------



## Dollybird

Giy I'm glad they planning to induce you so you won't be in pain for ages. Hope your wee bubs turns around!
Ooooh a1983 I'm gonna have to have a look at the letter I got from hr! I'm sure it was better than that...bit worried now! Lol. Oh bath is lovely I'm sure you'll make lots of new buds at your antenatal classes! 
Oh lvn hope you little one stays in longer! I don't know if I'm dilated.. Never been checked as yet! Don't seen midwife again till I'm almost 35 weeks! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Just checked my letter from hr and you're right enough! Don't think it'll be too bad though- although ill be down about 300-400 a month but ill still have enough to cover my bills etc.. Hubby will just have to give me spending money! Lol xxx


----------



## A1983

Yes ill be down the same amount too...then after 7 months it's just smp! £500 pcm! Wouldn't it be lovely to continue the rest of the year with our hubby's topping us back up..! Nevermind! My oh can help out for sure but not an extra £800 a month, plus were not allowed to work bank shifts either-only during our annual leave. Oh well, back to work next Feb it is x


----------



## Dollybird

There's always "keep in touch" shifts to top up? But I know what u mean I couldn't afford to live off smp alone.. Not even with hubby's help. What is it u work as in the Nhs a1983? Are u a nurse too? Xxx


----------



## A1983

See as I've moved and will be working for a different trust im entitled to mat pay as will be returning to nhs within the specified time, but im not entitled to the keeping in touch days! There's only 10 of these but still-a big help at the time! I'm a Psychiatric Nurse. You're based in A&E yeah? Well at least we can help each other out with any queries we might have over our pay etc during the next few months! X


----------



## Dollybird

I work in surgical emergency admissions.. The patients come to us from a&e or the acute receiving unit so they usually been triaged prior to admission.. So not as manic as a&e thankfully but still pretty busy! Aw that's a shame you can't do the KIT days.. I'm thinking I might take advantage of them to maybe try and squeeze and extra month or two mat leave but will have to see how finances are nearer the time. Yes you can keep me right with it all! I'm awful for not reading things properly or checking things out lol xxx


----------



## ladykara

Hey girls,


GIY. Sorry to hear your suffering honey... Really hope the last few weeks go as quick as possible for you x

Lvn-with Paige I was 5cm dilated and my waters bulging ( MW words) with the head hanging down, but never went into labour for weeks... They had to break my waters to start contractions , doubt she would have never come out otherwise. I hope baby stays put for a wee longer x


Seeing MW thurs for my 36 week appointment, I'm hoping she will tell me baby is engaged, my raspberry leaf tea and evening primrose is at the ready. I'm having major BH but nothing else, part of my plug come away last week but I lost some when I was 34 weeks with Paige and it made no difference bringing in labour so I'm not worried.

My maternity leave officially starts the 17th of June but with left over A/l I had to take I was off from last week and will not return until the 17th of March. We have KIT days too, I think I'll still be popping in, only because we have had major changes at work which start end of June and I feel I need to keep up to date with them, but I'm so bored I can see myself going back to work next week already..lol

Xx


----------



## LVnMommy

Just a update, my fetal fibronectin test (associates risk for preterm labor in 7-14 days) was POSITIVE! !! So definate rest and I already recieved the steriods for his lungs!!


----------



## girlinyork

Goodness, poor you lvnmommy! Feet up and take it easy. I'll keep my fingers crossed for your little man xx


----------



## A1983

Mine was positive too Lvn when I was in hospital at 28 weeks-5 weeks later and nothing thankfully. It's accurate in 50% of cases so lets hope your on my side and it was a false positive x


----------



## ladykara

Lvn fingers crossed its not accurate and baby stays still a little longer but at least ur getting the injection x


----------



## mackjess

LVN, glad they are all over it and taking care of you. The steroids really help so if your little man does show up early I'm sure he will be fine. Of course I'll keep FX that it's a false positive and he stays cooking a little bit longer. Take it easy hun!


----------



## merristems

Lvn i hope that boy stays put, look after yourself no more crazy shifts at work! Fx for a good deal more weeks cooking xxxx


----------



## Dollybird

Lvn sorry to hear your test was positive! Hope little one stays put... But I've heard that even born at this stage babies do really really well with very little help (maybe just a wee stay in NICU). Thoughts are with you and bubs! :hugs:
Xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

Thank yoy ladies so much for your support!!! A1983 THAT IS AMAZING NEWS TO MY EARS!!!! Were you dialated??? Im still 2 cm and 50% but she said my cervix is super soft and th ats what worrys her:/I believe he will stay as long as I'm resting! ! I must admit I miss work already, but since I been on bedrest my contractions have diminished!! Growth scan next week to see what he weighs :) I'm hopoing at least 5lbs!!


----------



## monro84

Lvn-- thats great you go the steroids that will help so much. I have heard they can have false positives to. My ob wants me to go at least 2 to 3 more weeks and your already there where he wants me to be so if he does come he will be fine. but hoping he we stay at least 3 more wks. :hugs:

AFM--Well went to appt yesterday had another GD test even messed up and drank 2 cokes because I messed up on the first one so but I stil passed they said I was a little anemic but 9 out of 10 women at this stage was. Had another cervical scan and it was back to 2cm and I even saw on the US how open it was it was (looked like it funneled to the stitch) alot more open from 2 wks ago. He asked me what I did this weekend that I was not suppose to I said I mopped (I forgot to tell him about the babies r us shopping trip and trip to sams club) He said he was going to be truthful with me and he told me that if I was going to keep doing things I was not suppose to do he was going to put me on hospital bedrest for a few weeks. I told him I would be good. So I guess back to doing nothing again and hoping next week I get a good report. He said he wanted to make it at least 2 to 3 more week that way he would be a lot better for the baby. I asked if I make it to then when would I have my stitch out he said 36 or 37 wks. So I have 4 1/2 or 5 1/2 more weeks left.


----------



## A1983

Wow ladies-a lot of babies are wanting to come aren't they! No-one wants their baby now but at least we can rest assured were in the safe zone-and any extra time in there is a bonus-and yes bed rest is dull as dishwater but obviously needed to keep these little ones in place for a bit longe! Then there will be those of us who get to 42 weeks and have exhausted every attempt at getting their bubs going!

Lvn-no I wasn't dilated sorry hun, she looked through the speculum-no scan. But def rest-every day extra in there is better-that's what they were telling me at 28weeks xx


----------



## mackjess

Hang in there Monroe. I'm sure it is boring as all get out, esp when you have a baby to get ready for! But being in bed at home sure beats being in bed at the hospital! Hope you get a good report.


----------



## girlinyork

Sorry about the bedrest monro :( I'm resting too but I have an appointment with the consultant for the 19th when I will get a stretch & sweep and if that fails an induction shortly after. Cant wait to hold my baby :)


----------



## LVnMommy

I think my bubs will stay in:) its in gods hands and he will come when good and ready:) now just resting is my problem! With a 3&5 year old its not easy!!


----------



## theroselegacy

I am due July 10th and just went for my 34 week scan today. Based on the measurements my daughter is 5 lbs (I know it's just an estimate and can often be off a lb or so) however, I was curious if there were any other ladies who went for scans around the same week as myself and were told their baby's weight? Just for the sake of comparison so I know if she is a normal weight.... As I get closer I am getting more nervous because my husband was a 9 lb baby and I plan on doing natural childbirth but don't know if I'll be able to if she ends up that big. Websites keep saying in the last month babies put on 1/2 lb to lb a week but the tech at my scan said for the last month they average 1/2 lb to 1 lb weight gain over the entire course of the month.


----------



## girlinyork

From what I've read off the third tri boards from second time mothers, biggish babies are easier to push out than small ones. Your body won't make a baby it can't handle x


----------



## A1983

And that's interesting about the baby's weight gain-at my mw app yesterday she says she tells her ladies to eat very sensibly between weeks 28&34 as this is when baby has biggest growth spurt and therefore if you've been happily munching on what you like you could have been feeding up a bigger baby! Well it's a bit late now to tell me that mw! I did walk away thinking maybe I need to eat less/less carbs and cut out sweet stuff-but how dull is that! Im very tiny anyway but that doesn't mean baby is!! "-/


----------



## flapjack10

Ooof I'm such a slacker on here at the moment! I'll be back to properly catch up later! Love to all!

xxx


----------



## JFG

Hi ladies, hope you and babies are all keeping well.

Dolly - I'm glad you have been signed off and can now enjoy some much needed rest before the little one arrives  only 2 weeks left at work for me...and counting!!

GIY - how exciting knowing that you won't have to wait long for your baby to be in your arms and I hope baby turns for you! I would love them to induce me early not for health reasons but just because i'm an impatient person and can not wait to hold my baby  I have also heard that bigger babies are easier to push out, my baby is measuring just slightly above average at the moment, she was 4lb 2 at my 32 week scan so looking forward to see how much she's grown at my 36 week scan next week :-s!!

LvN - so sorry to hear you are on bed rest but i'm glad you are being looked after, fingers crossed he stays cooking a while longer..but if he does decide to come early, I was born at 31 weeks weighing 3lbs (30 years ago) and i turned out just fine


----------



## A1983

Are scans done in the UK after 30week? Only my last nhs one was 20 weeks and haven't heard im due one? Would like to see bubs again and see how big he is


----------



## monro84

Thank you all. I am kinda on bed rest I still work but I have a desk job that I really don't do much at since there is just me and the manager at the office. What is so bad is that I do less at work then I do at home.:dohh: But since the appt I have been resting alot more. I think I would go crazy if I was on total bed rest I was on that for 1 wk after I got stitch in and it was the most boring week.


----------



## girlinyork

Scans after 20 weeks in the UK are for high risk pregnancies only x


----------



## JFG

I had to have a scan at 32 weeks due to a low lying placenta at my 20 week scan and although its moved a lot they want it to move a bit more so I will be re-scanned at 36 weeks to see if I am able to have baby in midwife led section or consultant led section.


----------



## BeautifulD

I had one today to check growth position and placenta.... I have a breech baby so will be having another on the 12th June to check position xx


----------



## mackjess

I'm still breech too! My next scan is June 21st. I hope both of ours have turned by the next scan!


----------



## BeautifulD

Wow I didn't realise you were breech too jess. You're in the USA aren't you? When do they usually schedule a c section for a breech bub over there? Xx


----------



## mackjess

BeautifulD said:


> Wow I didn't realise you were breech too jess. You're in the USA aren't you? When do they usually schedule a c section for a breech bub over there? Xx

I'm scheduled to be induced on July 31st, after my due date in case I go over. She said if he was still breech they'd change that to a csection. But they didn't seem too concerned he hasn't turned yet and said it was good I had a "high normal" amount of amniotic fluid so he still has lots of room. I'll be 35 weeks by the next scan so if he's not turned yet I'll be asking about it.


----------



## LVnMommy

Quick update my water broke and placenta abrupted, baby taken emergency section 4lbs 9 ounce. I saw him for 2 mintues and the tool him via helicopter to a NICU and hour away. Please pray for us


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh lvn I shall pray my hardest for you both... take care of yourself honey xxx


----------



## girlinyork

LVnMommy said:


> Quick update my water broke and placenta abrupted, baby taken emergency section 4lbs 9 ounce. I saw him for 2 mintues and the tool him via helicopter to a NICU and hour away. Please pray for us

My goodness!! You're in my thoughts. Keep us updated. We are all keeping your little man in our thoughts xx


----------



## Dollybird

Lvn I will pray hard for your little bundle. Kep faith I'm sure he'll be just grand. :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

He has been intubated, stable having some retractions and tiny but he is a fighter! I just want to see him so badly!! I lost quite a bit of blood 2 transfusions amd waiting to see if I need another :/ ibjust need my baby I keep telling them


----------



## girlinyork

:hugs: can't imagine how stressful this is for you. I'd be distraught. I really hope you get to cuddle your little man soon :( you're in our thoughts xx


----------



## mackjess

praying lvn. Glad you are ok, and I'll be thinking of your little man. he was almost 5lbs which is great. good size even for early. keep us updated.


----------



## BeautifulD

Sending hugs lvn xx


----------



## JFG

Oh how scary for you LVN, I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers, he is a good weight for a prem baby though. Hope you get to be with him very soon :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Praying for you and your gorgeous baby LVN. That's a fab weight I was only 4lbs 11oz myself when I was born. He's deffo a fighter and sounds like he is in the best place possible :hugs:

xxx


----------



## merristems

Oh lvn all my bestvwishesvto your little boy and tonyou i hopevyou both recover faet and can be together really soon xxxx


----------



## A1983

Ohhh Lvn you poor thing-of course you just want your little man-praying for you, he's a little fighter and will be in your arms in no time being spoilt rotten xxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Still praying for LVn and your eager little dude! :dust: so impatient to meet you :hugs:

Dolly - Glad you're off work. I was worrying about you! Take care of yourself chick!

A1983 - How did the move go? I love Bath it's a fab city.

Monro - hope you've been resting as per your Doc's orders!

MJ/BD/GIY - ooooh there's a few breechies in here! Let's hope they turn - naughty babes!

My maternity leave starts next Monday! :dance: I get 39 weeks and will add a bit of annual leave to extend that. I get 4 weeks 100% pay, 2 weeks 90% pay, 12 weeks 50% plus SMP, 21 weeks SMP.

I had GTT last week - it was horrible! Everything seems ok though! Phew!

Hope you are all well! We got our pram last week and my friend's threw me a surprise baby shower! It's all happening and seems so real!

<3 <3 <3


----------



## A1983

Thanks FJ-yeah the move went well  house is lovely and getting my bearings when getting about town-Bristol is only 10 miles away and is great for shopping  and allllll the baby clothes! Primark alone has a whole floor just for babies! I've been chilled...apart from cleaning and making lists...I can't stop! Think it's part of the nesting. We had friends over for a bbq etc at weekend and I was literally attached to a dustpan and bin bag ;-)

I'm getting my pram (travel system I think) this weekend! I will keep it in my house/garage and try not to think about the silly superstition?! That's so lovely they threw you a suprise bs! Any nice bits? 

Yes i'm thinking of you both Lvn - bet you're busy dishing out cuddles  xx


----------



## girlinyork

Really hope you and your little man are reunited and cuddling to your heart's content lvn :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Glad the move went well A! I'm finishing off hospital bag and baby's bag today - feels like nesting!

We're also keeping our pram in our house and someone in work said it was bad luck. Well, my parents live an hour away and I would like to practice using it before bubs arrives! Plus hopefully 3 losses is bad luck enough!
I got loads of lovely bits. Highlights were a hand/foot print thing, lots of clothes and teddies, a slumber bear (makes womb noises) and dry shampoo!

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

By the way - 'practicing using it' might sound like I'm going to push my cat about in it! I meant folding/unfolding etc!

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

The pram before the baby isn't bad luck. My siblings all did it and were fine as was my mother. Besides, the superstition is that you shouldn't bring ANY baby bits into the house before the baby - it's just the pram bit which has stuck over the years. So I am sure our baby is in no way affected by the stuff we have in our houses :)


----------



## flapjack10

Could you imagine it? No baby bits! I couldn't be that disorganised! No way! I'd go mad!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks fj & jfg! I'm glad I'm off too- was defo the right thing to do! Bet you're looking forward to starting your mat leave? It's such as exciting time! Glad u had a nice babyshower fj!. My little sis is throwing me one nearer the end of the month, and my workmates are throwing me a seperate one too (they always throw a wee "workie" babyshower for anyone preggo) and I'm well excited! The slumber bear sounds amazing.. Where do you get those from do u know? 
A1983 I'm glad your move went well!! My wee sis was telling me about primark other day telling me about the baby stuff- ill need to get my butt into town for a wee nose! I've got my pram but saddo that i am I've got it at my mil's house... I'm awful for superstition.. Wish I wasn't.. Think I have a wee bit OCD which doesn't help. However I do have all his other bits and bobs in and the nursery is pretty much good to go. I'm actually thinking I might get my mil to being the pram down to mine in the next couple of weeks cause like fj I kinda want a go of if! It's mad that people never used to get anything before the birth.. Although I was talking to a workmate and she said that she never got anything before the birth of her son, her mum went out and got everything for her after he arrived! I can't imagine being that disorganised either I think I'd feel on edge!
Monro hope you're taking it easy.. Bed rest is no fun I know but not too much longer to go. 
Jfg 4lbs is a brilliant size for 32 weeks! You must be pleased. I'm excited to hear how big bubs is at your next scan! 
Hope all you other ladies are doing well! Giy glad to hear they've given u a date for a sweep and won't leave u in discomfort indefinitely. Lets hope the sweep works in the first instance and the induction isn't required, but at least u know they'll induce you promptly if it doesn't!
Lvn I'm hoping u and bubs are doing well. :hugs:
Hello to all the other ladies!! There certainly is a lot of breech babies on the thread.. Hope they turn soon too! 
Afm I've had a lovely weekend.. It's been brill weather so had a lovely BBQ with family yesterday, although my feet are swelling like balloons with the heat! Lol. Carpal tunnel and acid reflux really getting me down but things could be worse so trying not to dwell. Other than that nothing much to report! Just nesting like a mad woman and organising my wee mans nursery! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

My brother got it off amazon for us: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B000L3ISWI 
The womb noise is really good. I put it to my tummy last night just to freak Cheekyface out!

Ooof carpal tunnel is horrible! So irritating! The sunshiiiiiine has been amazing this weekend! Love it :coolio: 

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

What does womb noise sound like? I can imagine hearing gas gurgling etc lol. Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

It sounds like a load of noise. Like static on a tv having sex with a vacuum cleaner while drying it's hair and growling


----------



## Dollybird

Haha interesting! Lol. Just had a wee look at the link.. I defo want one! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe a bit like the noise it makes when you get your scan... I think. GIY's description's has clouded my memory :haha:

xxx


----------



## monro84

Thanks FJ and Dolly I did rest a good bit this weekend, especially yesterday. Sat night me and dh went to a friend of his b-day party. I sat half the time and stood half the time it was fun but at the end I began feeling a very bad cramping. Dh saw me holding my stomach and kept asking if I was ok and did we need to go. I finally said yes but then they said they had to cut the cake and it was a carmel cake so I of course had to stay for that I love carmel cake. It started to subside so I am thinking it was gas. Dh was pretty much wasted anyways as well as over half the people there but it was fun. On the way home I comtemplated going to the hospital but it was not as bad as it was so I decided to go home. Got home still was cramping a little but was able to go to sleep and it was almost gone the next morning. So I just sat in the recliner all day yesterday and it went away. Like I said I guess it was just gas. 

Lvn--hope you and that little boy are doing good he should be fine my dr said at my last visit that I need to make it 2 to 3 more wks at least and by 3 wks I will be 34 1/2 wks so he should be fine.:hugs:

Hope eveyone else is doing good and those babies decide to turn. :flower:


----------



## JFG

Ohh I have a slumber bear too :happydance: although I inherited mine from my cousin so have no idea where you get them from! The noise is just like the noise you get on the doppler or at the ultrasound (the background noise without the heartbeat) like a whoosing noise its meant to remind baby of being back in the womb.

Thanks Dolly I was pleased that baby is growing nicely and I will keep you updated on what they say at the next scan on Thursday! Hope you are enjoying your time off before meeting your little one  

Also for all the breech babies there is a good website called spinning babies and it gives you advice and positions to rest in to get baby to move...you've probably already heard of it but just in case you haven't it may be worth checking out. 

Lvn - hope little man is doing well and you are getting lots of cuddles and time with him, keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## kelly4

Hi all, I have been away for a bit but just logged on to see how everyone is doing, thinking of LVN and hoping both her and her little man are doing ok, how is everyone else doing. I have six weeks now to my c-section, can't wait to get her out as I am finding breathing and even walking a little hard now. Midwife says she is already head down, so hoping I last till my section date. Has anyone else been feeling a little down and emotional, I have been crying alot and sometimes I dont know why, and also until she is here in my arms, I cant help feeling this this is all unreal. I have no idea if this is normal or not.


----------



## girlinyork

I'm starting the induction process in a fortnight. I still can't believe she is almost here either. Really makes me emotional. I've got my 36 week appointment today. Gosh, when the hell did I get to 36 weeks!?


----------



## A1983

Yes I've been very up and down-the last couple of days ive cried lots! I think it's because I just want everything to be ok with my baby in that he will soon be in my arms and be happy and healthy-he is my world-and plus im personally really scared about them catching whooping cough/having the vaccine due to a family reaction and so im going privately for this-but the family reaction risk from 50 yrs ago is still at the front of my mind until he has his jabscand I see he is ok with them-I pray every day he wont react badly to it...that's part of the reason why im so emotional-ill do anything for him but feel so helpless at having to make this decision and it breaks my heart. I'm not having the pregnancy wc vac either and worried about socialising afterwards-but so many mothers have still socislised with their babies and not had the vac...I just hope and pray whooping cough has had its spread and now has gone!! Leave my baby alone!


----------



## BeautifulD

A - :hugs: sounds like you're in a difficult position xx 

GIY - Happy 36 weeks!!! I feel the same, god knows where the past 35 weeks have gone :argh: if he stays breech we could be meeting him in as little as 3 :shock: weeks :shock: 

Kelly - Perfectly normal sweetie... When you've been through what we all have I don't think this journey becomes real until we have our rainbows in our arms :hugs: and it is super emotional :hugs: 

JFG- I have heard of spinning babies and also ventured over there but I came to a decision... I figure if he's not turning on his own then he's not ment to for whatever reason, I don't want to mess with that. I also wont be having them turn him either *shudder* the mere thought turns my stomach and not in a good way :haha:


----------



## kelly4

Thanks ladies, I think until I have my rainbow baby in my arms, I can't relax. Can't believe we are all having our babies next month, we wanted the time to fly and now its nearly here, can't wait to hear birth stories and see pics.


----------



## mackjess

Kelly, I have been feeling a bit bluesy as well. I think it's because there's stuff I need to be doing, but I'm TOO TIRED. lol. That kinda bums me out. Hopefully I get the nursery and hospital bags finished this weekend. The baby's is packed, so at least someone will have clean clothes if we go in unexpectedly!


----------



## mackjess

Being PAL, I thought the biggest hurdle was getting thru the stress and worry of first trimester and knowing he is OK. Now I've had tons of scans and I know he is OK, but with getting the nursery set up, baby classes, etc, I'm starting to get even MORE scared than I was at early pregnancy. Is anyone else this way? I'm just so anxious and want little man to BE here. All the build up is about to do me in!


----------



## Dollybird

Jess I know exactly what u mean.. I've been feeling the same way. Think it's cause we're so so close.. And the fear of losing something that is just within our reach, especially after bonding with our bumps, is terrifying. I want my wee man here too. Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I've been so in denial about my baby being okay I think I'll have to get my head round it when she is safe in my arms :)


----------



## JFG

Hi ladies

Quick update my scan went well baby's estimated weight is now 5lb 13 so nice weight not too big! Also my placenta has moved up enough that I am low risk and can use the birthing centre which is what I wanted so i'm really pleased. 

I haven't been emotional as in crying but I am definately getting more and more anxious, I too just want my baby here and safe in my arms i'm so worried that it will all be taken away from me at any moment it all seems too good to be true!!


----------



## Dollybird

Argh ladies I need advice!! Have posted this in the third tri section so I'm gonna cut and paste it here for your advice too! 

Hope someone can advise me on this I'm at the end of my tether! Firstly ill start be admitting I've never really had much faith in my allocated midwife I've always found her patronising and also a little quick to dismiss any potential problems ( pretty much cuts me off mid conversation each time I try to tell her something) anyway I try not to let it bother me.. Don't really wanna cause a fuss.. But today I've come away from my appointment very concerned.

So ill explain. Firstly I know exactly when I ovulated due to opk so going by that I should be 33 weeks today exactly, however my scan dated me 3 days ahead of that which would make me 33+3 today. I've measured consistently 2 weeks ahead on my fundal height which again I know is nothing to be concerned about.. However today when she measured me she stated I was measuring 36cm.. Which would put me a whole 3 weeks ahead.. Now am I right in thinking that that would qualify my for a growth scan??
Anyways as well as this baby is breech (it's my first btw) and she's not scheduled me to see her again till I'm 37weeks pregnant!
And more worryingly I just read my notes and she's documented tht I was measuring 35cm but she definitely 100% told me I was measuring 36.
So I'm worried ... Is she falsifying my notes to cover her own back? Or is it a genuine mistake? Should I call her and ask.. Or take this to someone else?

Or should I just leave it?.. An I over reacting?
Advice please!!! Xxx


----------



## merristems

Ugh dolly i feel for you its hard to trust anyone when your pal. I have a friend who is a midwife so i will ask her what she thinks should be happening. Is there any way you can get second opinion? Can you measure yourself? Im wondering if because hes breech this could throw off measurements? As for waiting until 37wks for next appointment im not sure, again i will ask my friend! I know when i was measured but a student mw she tld me i was 24 when the mw checked i was 27 so maybe its easy to get wrong?


----------



## merristems

Oh just found that if it is within 4cm plus or minus gestational wks then its within normal range. Xx


----------



## girlinyork

Your opk really isn't an accurate way of judging ovulation as you can pop out an egg anywhere from 12-72 hours after a positive one so don't stress about the three days discrepancy. I was measured by two different midwifes yesterday and their measurements were four centimeters out of each other! But I would ring your midwife and ask why she's put in a different measurement from the one she told you x


----------



## JFG

Hi Dolly

I was under the impression if you were over 2cm either way then they scanned you to make sure growth is ok but I could be wrong! Also as already said even though you ovulated on a certain day you could have implanted a little sooner or later so try not to worry about that. I am also not seeing my community midwife until I am 37 weeks and I last saw her at 33 weeks although I did see the hospital midwife at my scan appointment at 35 weeks so I assumed thats why but all my other friends have had weekly midwife appointments from 35 weeks :shrug: I will definately be asking to see her weekly from now on if she doesn't automatically book me in weekly!! 

If I was you I would give her a call and just say you've noticed the measurement is different to what you were told and that due to the growth being 2cm bigger and baby being breech you would prefer an appointment with her every week from 35 weeks to keep a check on things...can't see her saying no! 

Good luck


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies.. Guess I'm just over thinking things.. But think cause I don't really trust her it doesn't help. I actually ended up phoning anyways, I had to for peace of mind, and as you say the protocol is 4cm either way for growth scan.. I guess just wat doesn't sit easy with me was her writing incorrect details in my notes- I'm a nurse myself and know how important notes are, they are a legal document after all. My other worry of course is the fact bubs is breech yet she's not seeing me again till I'm 37 weeks and won't organise a scan to check is position for sure till after that. Anyways I'm prob making a mountain out a molehill.. But I'm a worry wart! Xxz


----------



## Dollybird

Jfg glad your scan went well!xxx


----------



## ladykara

Lvn- congrats on your new early arrival, I couldn't believe it when I read your post !!! Thinking of you both, can't wait to see photos x

Well I am 37 weeks today,(dolly may find this useful ) baby was always measuring two weeks ahead at the scan at 29 weeks. The MW last week measured me 4 weeks head via uturus size so I went for a growth scan yesterday, the MW there measured my uterus at 38 weeks only a week ahead, but went for scan anyway and the baby is 7lbs9 now, so a little on the big side for 37 weeks so they offered to induce me on my due date (28th of June) ill be checked to see if its just my waters which need breaking which means I still get my MW lead birth, if drugs are needed I'm stuck in the labour ward. I could be a week ahead too so I'm now waiting for something to happen as baby is now engaged. 

I can't believe we have naughty breach babies !! But pleased everyone is doing well even if a bit teary..it doesn't matter how many babies you have the last few weeks are emotional for all different reason. 

I know I'm suppose to be next but I have a feeling I won't be.. Ill be checking on here regularly now, hope to see photos of lvn little boy soon xx


----------



## mackjess

I'm still Breech as of my appt today! I have a growth scan on the 21st and will be 35 weeks then. The OB said they usually turn around 36 weeks, but even some turn after that. I really hope little bubs does. I'm going to start doing some stuff at home to hope that gravity helps out! 

LK, you are so close!!! I can't wait until we all get to meet our little people and this board is full of baby pic posts!

Meeting with a possible home daycare provider today as I only have 3 months of leave. Anxious! My mother in law is going with me to provide her opinion as well.


----------



## LVnMommy

I am so jealous of you ladies :( I wish I still had my bump


----------



## girlinyork

LVnMommy said:


> I am so jealous of you ladies :( I wish I still had my bump

How are you and your little man doing? Have you been reunited? :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Dolly - it says on my notes that + or - 3 weeks requires a growth scan also my consultant is scanning me again next week at 36 weeks to check position of my little breechy if hhe's still the wrong way I get booked in for c section so I'm surprised she's not seeing you until 37..... x


----------



## mackjess

Awe LVN, What a traumatic delivery you had! I hope you are recovering well and I'm sure little man is doing great now that he's back with his momma. Do you know about how long he'll be in the hospital? How are you feeling after all that?

BD - I'm so nervous about my breechy bum AND I'm tired of being kicked in the pelvis. YOUCH that hurts sometimes. :haha: I'm so nervous and hope he's turned around at my 35 week scan, but the OB said if he isn't she'll order one more scan before scheduling me for a C section. Gives me hope that she is so optimistic, but I'm trying to get myself used to the idea that this may not be a vaginal birth like I planned.


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies. Aw I'm prob just making a mountain out a molehill but I just feel like I'm getting short changed - I had a look at the Nhs choices website and it lists all the appointments you are meant to have and it seems mine haven't really been as they should.. I was seen at 28 weeks (well 27+5) then not seen again till today (33+3) but the Nhs site says if its your first baby you should be seen at 31 weeks. Also when she scheduled my next appointment she scheduled for 1st July.. I pointed out that ill be about 37 weeks at that point and shouldn't I be seen sooner as she won't schedule the scan to check position of baby till after that.. She replied "oh no you'll be 36 weeks by then" and I said yes but ill be 36+6.. That's pretty much 37 weeks! Anyways maybe I'm being too picky.. But I worry a lot. Terrified of something going wrong and I just don't have faith in my mw which is a rotten way to feel. I know she's qualified and I should trust her but I know fine well that being a qualified practitioner doesn't neccesserly make you a good one! Anyways ill quit my whining..for now! Lol.
Lvn how Is your little one doing? Would love to see pics.
Glad everyone seems
To be doing well.. Hope all these naughty breech babies turn soon! I'm currently balanced on my birthing ball trying to give this wee man some room in my pelvis to move.. But I have a bad feeling he ain't gonna.. Especially if he's a big boy (as I suspect he is) he may not have room! 
Lk that's soo exciting to hear your LO is engaged!!! I'm excited for all these new arrivals that will be here soon! Xxx


----------



## merristems

Hehe this thread should be called breech bumps not beach bumps! Try the breech tilt if youre able and spinning babies website xx

Hi lvn hope your both doing ok xxx
LK eel not long to go if baby is engaged woop xxx


----------



## A1983

Ahhh Dolly I can completely sympathise-my mw before my move to Bath sounds just like yours-dismissive and makes your questions seem silly and brushes them off leaving you feeling completely different to the positive person you were when you first walked in the room. However-I did question my fundal measurement about 4 week ago as he was measuring small with no growth for 2weeks acaccording to fundal measurement-she documented it as him being transverse but that didn't settle my concerns, so I asked to be seen a week later which she agreed to, although I could tell reluctantly. He suddenly measured fine then. Anyway ive been seeing a mw every 2 weeks as is documented in my maternity records book-does yours show this page? If I wanted a growth scan I would not give up until I got one-I full understand how hard it is when you're made to feel like you're making a fuss but as you say-professionals make mistakes and stuff them! Explain your reasons and say it's not as if you're 20 weeks or will be requesting more scans-its just one and it's important for peace of mind at least as the funda mmeasurements are known to be so changeable and subjective. If that fails go privately-will cost about £60. But you shouldn't have to go privately. I'm seeing my mw at 36 weeks with an appointment around then with a consultant for a potential growth scan (which ill push for-why not!) just because I was on metformin for the first half of my pregnancy-bubs is measuring the same-about 1-2weeks behind so no worries-im very long so that's prob why. Then I see mw at 38, 39, 40...and 41 if needed. Go with your mummy instincts Dolly, im sure everything is absolutely fine though


----------



## LVnMommy

I am here at the NICU I signed myself out of hospital 14 hours after my c section to be with him! They told me told to expect another 4-5 weeks he lost 6 ounces so ee are trying to get him to gain something :/ he is just so precious and tiny. .. I seem to cry uncontrollably every single time I leave him. He is off oxygen but they are giving him caffine cause he had some desats the other night. I am pumping like a mad woman for his feedings I tried breast feeding yesterday and he is just too tiny. He does not understand the suck swallow thing yet so half his feedings are gavaged. Other than that he is doing well;)


----------



## girlinyork

So glad you're with your little man at last. Sounds like he is doing well and will be out and cuddled up with you at home safe and sound eventually :)


----------



## merristems

Dolly my midwife friend got back to me. She said firstly to reassure you that although baby is breech now this is very common at this point in pregnancy there is sill time for him to turn, your midwife should have explained this to you. She said that fundal measurements are not very accurate at all because the babies position can really affect the sizes recorded. Also babys grow in stops and starts so to measure ahead happens because sometimes youve just had a growth spurt maybe you grew 2.5cm in one week then 1.5 the following weeks. She said these days they are not so concerned if baby measures ahead but more concerned if baby measure behind or appears not to have grown, movements are the most important thing now so if those change then get seen asap. Lastly re appointments she said first time mums should all be seen at 28wks then either 31wks or 32wks then every 2wks up until 41wks she said to call and get yourself added to the next set of mw appointments that you should have been on.
I hope this helps and is not too muddled but she basically said dont panic about the measurements and get seen fortnightly from now on!


----------



## BeautifulD

Ahhh merri, thats really sweet of you finding that out for Dolly! 

Aww lvn, im so pleased you amd lo are together and he's doing well. Look after yourself sweetie :hugs:

Afm.... mw tomorrow so will have an idea if little dude has turned or not... I'm going with not! Then scan and consultant Wednesday.... then we should have a date for delivery :argh:


----------



## Dollybird

Aw thank you ladies. I really appreciate the advice. And merri thank you so much for asking you mw friend that was really kind of you :flower: 
Lvn glad your little one is doing well, keep us updated on his progress when u can. 
Beautiful hope bubs has turned for you!! 
Hope everyone else is doing well! I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself today, very weepy and insecure... Hormones eh! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

dolly I hope if you can't change midwives you can at least get in for more appointments! waiting almost a month seems like top long at this stage for your next appt.

tonight felt like little man was doing somersaults while riding a roller coaster. my whole body was tilting from one side to the other while I was laying back in my recliner. can't tell if he was just rolling from side to side or if he turned. I guess I'll know tomorrow if I get pelvic kicks or not. I did lots of walking and standing today, so I'm hoping the gravity encouraged him. fx these breech bumps start behaving!


----------



## BeautifulD

Oooooo Jess, it certainly sounds like he was trying to turn!

I have mw this morning so lets see what little dude is doing... I would be very surprised if he's turned, everything is just the same as it has been...


----------



## flapjack10

Kelly - the breathing gets easier, my bump has dropped a bit this week. Although it means waddling and more frequent trips to the loo!

Sometimes I feel down/anxious about the birth/looking after newborn/health of baby and me.

On the whole though I feel proud and excited about baby. Being PARL isn't easy, but if I could, I wouldn't change anything that happened last year. I feel more appreciative of everything and I'm not naïve. It's really taught me not to make lazy assumptions and that I really have no/little control over nature. What will be, will be. A lot of the cliches are true...

We should all be so proud we've got this far and still have our sanity (mostly)! I can't wait for Cheekyface to be here, but I'm scared too!

GIY - 1 week until induction eeeeep!

JFG - that is a nice weight!

Dolly - :hugs: I'm sorry you don't feel confident in your MW. Here's my appointments: 
28 weeks 3 days
30 weeks 3 days (home)
34 weeks 3 days
37 weeks 3 days (on Friday)

Hope that helps! I agree with all the advice so far. Hope you feel better.

LK - happy 37 weeks!

Lvn - glad everything seems ok with LO.

MJ - sorry you probs won't have a vajayjay birth, but c-sections have their positives too.

Merri - breech bumps! :haha:

BD- GL with MW! I suspect sunroof option for you! At least you'll have a birthday for your LO! EEP!

AFM - I'm now officially on maternity leave! :dance: I have been getting really fatigued so it's excellent timing! 

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Flapjack it's funny you say that cause I feel the same.. I mean although the ectopic was awful I feel it changed me for the better, and I can't help but feel if happened for a reason. It made me and hubby closer and stronger. 
And.. Although I feel like I've come so far.. And I'm so mega excited for this pregnancy.. A wee bit of me is scared too.. I mean its gonna be my first so I don't really know what it's gonna be like to have a newborn, or if I'm gonna be any good at being a mummy even! I can only hope that I am and tht it all comes naturally after he arrives. Think it's normal to have a few wee "wobbles" at this point. We're so close to the finish line! Can't wait to meet my little man, and I feel like I love him so much alreaDy! 
Jess, beautifuld, let us know how you both get on today! Hope those little ones have turned! 

Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I know what you mean, I love Cheekyface so much. I feel like it already has such a personality. I think it's best to be prepared that we won't feel 100% over-joyed 100% of the time when bubs gets here. I hear day 5 is particularly bad for baby blues.

I have also become convinced that my bump is a boy! I'll be really :shock: if it's a girl, but equally elated!

Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Dolly can I just say that anxiety stays with you no matter the amount of babies you have.... I'm feeling the same :hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Fj I think baby blues kicked in around day 4for me... it wwasn't too bad. I also think you're team blue ;)


----------



## girlinyork

I think FJ and A1983 are pinks :)


----------



## A1983

girlinyork said:


> I think FJ and A1983 are pinks :)

He he   Not long til we find out if you're right giy!! My bubs has been so active the last couple of days- 'he's' discovered right round the sides where my hip bones are and I get lots of feet/elbows/knees/hand sort of sizes continuously rolling around-so funny! Stops me in my tracks sometimes as I think that area seems a little more delicate! Going to get some almond or olive oil today and start the perineum massage-will get oh to help out too! I thought it was a little less invasive (wrong word?) than it actually is..thought it was just the external skin that needed the massage! Will start the rlt and epo sometime this week once ive spoken with mw...still not sure of doses.


----------



## BeautifulD

Mr breechy bum is still breech so unless he turns between now and weds I'll be booked in for c section. I mentioned to the mw that I didn't think he had any intentions of turning and she agreed. I also asked her when the tend to schedule a section for breechies and she said it depends on the consultant. Some book for 37 weeks which is next week :shock: others book for 39/39 weeks.... so will find out weds :argh:


----------



## flapjack10

BD - Next week! Ahhhhh! Exciting, but scary, but amazing!

I tried the massage, but it was a bit tricky for me! Got to give it another go.

xxx


----------



## merristems

Bd still breechy oh bugger! But next week for induction is very exciting you and giy could get the same bdays!
Dolly no worries about the info my friend wanted to help it annoys her when mw a slack with there clients!
Fj woop for being o mat leave just in the nick of time by the sounds of the fatigue. I agree with you on the parl making us stronger and less nieve. At my antinatal class there was one woman who openly admitted she knew nothing about pregnancy and birth she hadnt read a thing! I was like ive been mentally preparing myself for 17months! Im quietly confident but painfully aware that my choices for birth could go out the window for a number of reasons safe baby is my biggest priority.

Lvn glad your with you little boy now sending you both love xxx
Eek hi everyone else :hi: i hope you are all feeling good xx

My little skippy has been so busy the last week or so! Always o. The move in the early evening before and after dinner and just befor bedtime. I love it so much ikwym about them havi g characters already, mi e is pretty chilled out to be honest we will soon see though! I was looking at my dates and if i go over due to 42 wks my baby will be born the day after my birthday!
Good luck turning the breech bumps xxx


----------



## mackjess

FJ it sounds like your babe is engaging, or close to it! How exciting. I'm just at 34 weeks tomorrow, and the way dude was moving yesterday gives me hope that he has plenty of room to turn still. Hoping he will be by 36 weeks. And it's not that I'd mind a c-section as much as I don't do well with surgery in general. It's a good thing they use epidurals and don't put you under usually unless it's an emergency. Last time I had a minor surgery recovery was really hard, I healed slow, and all of the pain meds either made me sick or made me sleep for 12 hours at even half the dose! I'm just a wuss with drugs, so that part has me worrying. It would be a tough 6 weeks after the surgery at home with a newborn! 

Please fx that my man turns! praying all of our breeches do! 

And I agree with you ladies about being PAL. It is actually making me more secure about facing a possible csection delivery. I'm sure the baby will be just fine during it and even if it is tough for me I don't really care. I'm getting used to the idea in case that's what happens. I'm more focused on what really matters I think instead of freaking out about it.


----------



## girlinyork

My girly is definitely head down and engaged. I feel so sexy with my waddle


----------



## mackjess

girlinyork said:


> My girly is definitely head down and engaged. I feel so sexy with my waddle

HAHA!! :haha:


----------



## LVnMommy

Well I am officially back in my prepregnancy jeans!!! Only 6 lbs to go I really think breastfeeding/pumping is a miracle!! At least a little silver lining to my bub being ripped outta me :)


----------



## mackjess

Yay LVN! How is the little man doing? Hoping that he is home soon.


----------



## A1983

And well done on the breastfeeding! Ohhhh I hope and pray ill be able to do it!


----------



## merristems

Wow lvn thats brilliant dont think its going to be that fast for me im all arse!!


----------



## flapjack10

Full term today bumpettes! :D

After months of living in leggings - I never wanna go back to wearing jeans again :haha: well done though LVn!

<3


----------



## BeautifulD

Happy full term fj! Oooo I love my leggings too :haha: 

Well done lvn, I hope I manage that so quickly!


----------



## Dollybird

Happy full term fj!!!!!! Xxx :happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

I am very impressed lvn!

Happy full term FJ :happydance:

Can't believe we are all soooo close


----------



## BeautifulD

I know... its gone crazy fast hasn't it!? :argh:


----------



## flapjack10

Soooo fast and soooo slowly all at the same time!

xxx


----------



## merristems

Happy full term fj woowhooo x
It has gone fast but im likely to be last so its going to be painfully slow for me these last weeks whilst you all get to hold your babbas xxxx
I have mw today hope the tell me what way round skippy is!


----------



## BeautifulD

Fingers crossed little one has flipped for you merri x


----------



## merristems

Thanks bd i hope so but i think we are transverse!


----------



## BeautifulD

Ahhhh naughty bubbas! They like keeping us on our toes don't they!?!


----------



## merristems

Sure do! Oh well get bouncing on our balls thats all there is for it!


----------



## mackjess

The last few days my bump felt/looked different and I think little man was in there sideways or at a good angle. Today it looks like it's back up and down, but I feel movement above and below so I can't tell where his feet are! UGH. My ab muscles are seriously sore today, I think from him doing somersaults while on a train that was on a roller coaster a few days ago, so I don't want to poke around much and see if I can find his head. I hope he's turned. =/


----------



## merristems

Well mw says all is well bp fine. No animeia no protien in wee! And baby is measuring bang on the 50th centile line. She say skippy is head down with spine up my front, no wonder my pelvis is so tender!


----------



## merristems

Oh jess those ab pains are the worst i thi k its where they start to seperate down the middle mine have been sore the last day or two. I hope little man turned around whilst riding that roller coaster! Xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Horray for baby being head down :happydance: 

I have hospital this morning, I know little dude hasn't turned so today we'll get a date for section.

I didn't sleep very well at all, I'm feeling quite anxious! Not for the section but more that they will make me wait too long. If I end up going into labour myself early then it will be an emergency situation, I really don't want that! We've come so far I can't risk falling at the last hurdle :wacko: ugh my brain is going over time lol


----------



## merristems

Oh bd try not to worry yourself, im sure they wont keep you hanging on for too long because they wont want to do an emergancy csection either, it costs them too much! With your previous babies did you go i to spontaneous labour early? I know it probably doesnt make a difference as all babys are different but it may give you an idea of when bubs will go, having said that maybe breech babies last longer becase there is less pushi g into pelvis to trigger labour? Idk!


----------



## BeautifulD

No I didn't go early with my two, that being said my youngest is 11 so I'm that much older and also hehas a different dad... when I do llabour however I labour pretty quickly :shock: I'm sure it will be fine, just typical parl anxieties raising their ugly heads xx


----------



## merristems

:hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Oh merri so glad your bubs has turned! Clever baby!
Bd hope yor appointment goes well today and hope u don't have to wait too long for your section! That's the same reason I was stressing out about my mw situation- that she wasn't gonna even refer me to check position via scan till after 37weeks freaked me out as I'm terrified of him not being in right position and me going into labour!
That being said I woke up yesterday with my bump going mental - very uncomfortable and loads of movement. And when hubs came in he said my bump looked different - lower. The lump that was under my left rib (his head!) isn't there now, and I have loads of pressure in my pelvis... Sooooooo maybe, here's hoping, he's turned!!! Fingers crossed!! Xxx


----------



## merristems

Ooooh i hope youre right dolly that does sound promissing :) clever baby. Is the breathing an y easier too?


----------



## BeautifulD

Eeeee fingers crossed lo has turned! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

merristems said:


> Well mw says all is well bp fine. No animeia no protien in wee! And baby is measuring bang on the 50th centile line. She say skippy is head down with spine up my front, no wonder my pelvis is so tender!

Yay that's all good!

BD - GL at hozzy I hope they don't make you wait too long. I'd definitely mention how anxious it makes you feel the closer to the due date it gets. 

Hope he's turned Dolly! 

Anyone else been feeling a bit more 'damp' down there?

xxx


----------



## merristems

Lol fj! Yes i have i need to wear panty liners now! Hoping its a temporary discomfort though!


----------



## flapjack10

Oh good! When I wake up, I have split second where I think it's my waters have gone! Been getting a bit more discharge too! Come on babies!

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Eeeee fingers crossed lo has turned! Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

BD, definitely express your concerns to the doctor. I'm sure they will assuage your fears :hugs:

I've had pretty sore period pains which have kept me up all night. I'm so tired!


----------



## merristems

Oooer giy could be the start of things happening in there??


----------



## girlinyork

No idea. It could be the fact she is so far engaged making me sore and uncomfortable. I'm keeping an eye on it :) It's OH's birthday today so would be nice for her to be his birthday buddy but unlikely


----------



## A1983

Ohh how exciting giy!! They said at my nct group last week that period type pains can come and go...it's when they are combined with contractions which are regular and start getting closer together...coupled with back ache for some. But who knows-we've not done this before! Well..some of us have ;-)

Euurrgghh raspberry LT is gross! Guzzling it down and feeling a tad sick afterwards-but if it helps ill try anything! And briefly on the perennial massage as im sure some prob want to skip that-owww! I got oh to try last night and it wasn't what he was doing-its just my lady parts are SO sore-like ridiculously sore-inside. He only inserted the tip of his finger (sorry if tmi) and it felt like a burn and as if he had sand on it-I had to stop after 5 seconds and was sore for hours afterwards!? I know sex is a no-no as that started hurting for us back in second tri-but a finger tip now?! I had a look in mirror and im very purple down there with some bulgy veins on exterior lips..and I have been feeling very heavy and achy in that area for weeks and weeks really. I've read its normal but not all pregnant women get it..and it goes after birth. Any of you had similar? Will tell mw when I see her next week. It did frighten me though as ill have to be examined in labour as well as give birth...yet a finger tip had me howling in pain :-/


----------



## flapjack10

girlinyork said:


> No idea. It could be the fact she is so far engaged making me sore and uncomfortable. I'm keeping an eye on it :) It's OH's birthday today so would be nice for her to be his birthday buddy but unlikely

Oooof! I hope they mean something's happening!

I can't face another RLT - I don't 't find the taste that bad I'm just lazy and I'd rather have a Jaffa cake...

I found the massage difficult! My downstairs department hurts too, not as bad as you're describing, but it's definitely uncomfortable. Again, I'm lazy, but I know I should do it to help prevent tearing eeep. I haven't had sex since the second tri either. Poor hubby, it's because I'm so bloody lazy! Need to try to do it before cheekyface gets here!

xxx


----------



## mackjess

we haven't bd'd much either. maybe twice during 3rd tri. we had to use lube and even then I was too sore and didn't enjoy it. the terrible thing is my hormones are making me WANT to, but it's not good when I try. poor dh.

I just got some earth mama third tri tea yesterday and going to try out out today. I thought I'd wait till my scan Friday before I do the massage. no point if he hasn't turned yet!


----------



## A1983

Ha ha yes a jaffa cake is much tastier!! And lol re the pain-I do make it sound like ive been sewn up then ripped apart again-ouchy!!

Well if any of you do try the massage let me know how it goes! I really would love to dtd-but just CAN'T! x


----------



## girlinyork

Ouchies, cramps are definitely in my back too. I'll call my midwife in a bit I think


----------



## Dollybird

I'm sore down there too! And haven't bd'd since second tri either- mainly cause I spotting a couple of times so it really put me off. Missing it I have to admit.. Although we're intimate in other ways but its not the same!! I really wanna try the rlt but it says you shouldn't if you have a family history of breast or ovaries cancer.. Which I do.. Does anyone know why this is? I might ask and my next mw appointment. 
Been doing a bit of retail therapy today- bought stuff for baby's hospital bag and some super cute sleep suits from next. Feeling a bit low today.. And annoyed at hubby too. He seems to think cause I'm off work that I should be doing everything (cook/clean/iron/walk dog) and the cheeky git even made me a list of things to be done for baby coming (cleaning etc). I wouldn't mind so much but he doesn't even appreciate what I do or notice it.. He's pretty stressed with work just now so I'm trying not to take it personally he's not normally like tht, but I just feel.. Well undervalued. Plus he keeps going on about how I'm off work till February.. Erm there's a reason for that!! I just want him to come in one day and comment on how clean the place is, or offer to walk the dog, or being me flowers, or rub my feet.. Not big things really!
Argh men!! I'm such a moan ain't I?
Oh giy I'm super excited for u!
Hope this is it for you I know how uncomfy you've been.. Keep us updated! Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I'm fed up... didn't get the news I wanted. Baby is still breech which I knew but yet I have to have ANOTHER scan next week :(


----------



## Dollybird

Aw bd I'm sorry to hear that.. :-( surely at 36 weeks they should be considering your options.. Do they think baby will still turn? Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

He said he could turn but its unlike at this stage as they run out of room. Tbh I just want him out now, I'm so uncomfortable I litterally can't do anything :(


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh I thought it was unlikely. Strange that they wont just organise things for u.. Don't see the point in them leaving u another week before deciding. Wish I could say something to make it better :-( :hugs: xxx


----------



## flapjack10

GIY - let us know what MW says.

Dolly - your hubby needs to pull his finger out and get off your back (it's probs sore enough as it is). I showed my hubby this video and it helped him understand how much physical strain I'm under. Plus I added the fatigue, hormones, itchiness, anxiety and generally feeling like a whale! Deffo don't push yourself!
https://www.babycentre.co.uk/v1052212/how-to-help-your-partner-understand-pregnancy-strains

BD - can't believe they're not organising anything for you! So frustrating! 

I'm watching OBEM for the first time all pregnancy! It's going to be emotional!


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh fj, grab some tissues!! Obem never fails to set me off!!


----------



## girlinyork

BD, hopefully you won't need to wait too long after the scan to get scheduled in? x


----------



## flapjack10

Aww there's a lesbian couple and one girl has already had a baby and now it's the other one's turn! Dead sweet! Imagine if your partner knew what you were going through? Then again every pregnancy/birth is different so they could have been a magical pregnancy unicorn and had a painless labour. Then you have an awful pregnancy and 50 hour labour! They'd think you were a drama queen. Maybe it's best men can't go through this!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks fj!! I have texted him that link and told him
To watch it! Haha! Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

He said 39 weeks.... worst fear! I mean what if I go into labour before then! ? Emergency c section and a whole lot of stress! Xx


----------



## girlinyork

My midwife hasn't got her phone on :/ I don't want to call triage because they have my dates a day off and in their eyes I'm 36+6 and they'll count me as preterm and ask me to go in which I don't want to have to do unless it's really necessary


----------



## BeautifulD

I would say GIY that if the pains are still coming then call... better to get checked out honey xx


----------



## A1983

Yeah plus it's only one day off full term in their eyes? 

Go Dolly-tell him! Maybe we should swap houses-I can't stop cleaning and loving the smell of bleach!! And increases ocd cleaning = more nagging ha ha 'don't leave that there', 'that's in the wrong pile', 'how many times do I have to tell you?'...oops!! Im such a nag atm!


----------



## BeautifulD

He said 39 weeks.... worst fear! I mean what if I go into labour before then! ? Emergency c section and a whole lot of stress! Xx


----------



## flapjack10

GIY :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

Beautiful- sorry to hear that honey, but there is still time, I have everything crossed for you x

GIY- I was getting cramps a few days ago, had a bath and it went... I wish they would come back !!! X

Yesterday and today everything seems to hurt, walking, sitting everything... My hips kill. Still hoping to go naturally, not sure I want to be induced now because its meant to hurt more... 

Most strangest thing wishing for pains...x


----------



## merristems

Giy i hope you are feeling ok, i know you dont want to call and if this is the latent stage then it may not even be nessicary but i think you should call. Is there any pattern?
Bd sorry to hear consultant was uncooperative! I guess he hopes babe may still turn and every day in there is for his benefit. If you do labour early then they will be ready for you especially if you say how fast others were, cor you dont want to birth him breechy!
Fj lol jaffa cake! I forced a pint of rlt down this am thought that wasenough for one day!
A1983 sounds a bit like varicose viens down there ouch! tmi Im tender too, i have started the massage but only managed one finger inside a little way and thumb on outside for max 10secs! Its getting a little better now, 3 days in but im not lovin it. I think im especially tender because we havent dtd since 4months! Poor hubby.
Where are all our USA bumps? Hope they are well xxx


----------



## mackjess

BD, try not to worry too much. Even if you do go into labor before you're scheduled, this is your first baby? Labor takes like 12-18 hours so it's not like a baby is in distress emergency C-Section. Maybe think of it as a possible 'unscheduled' csection rather than an emergency one? 

My friend went into labor with her first a week before her scheduled csection. She called the hospital, they told her she was OK to drive herself home which was just a few miles away (she was at the gas station when her water broke), grabbed her bags, her husband took her to the hospital, and she had surgery about 3 hours later. So no ambulance or rush really. Just the evening before she thought she was having him.


----------



## girlinyork

Midwife says I'm gearing up for established labour. I've been having these cramps on and off for a whole day now so fingers crossed established labour comes soon :)


----------



## merristems

Eeeeeek!! Im sooooo excited giy! Can you have a bath or sit o. Ball to help her along? I ca t remeber if you are going au natural for labour or the works?


----------



## BeautifulD

No this is my 3rd jess and my first two weren't long labours 6 and 5 hours. Second stage of labour always goes super quick.y first I went from 5cm to pushing in 20 mins my second in one contraction from 5 to head crowning :shock:


----------



## mackjess

Well there goes my theory! :haha:


----------



## BeautifulD

Eeeee how exciting giy :happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

Nooooo, not natural. My poor ribs want the epidural LOL


----------



## merristems

Will eppi work that hi up? I hope so!


----------



## mackjess

Whoop GIY!!!! So excited for you!


----------



## girlinyork

Midwife reckons the epidural will help the ribs. Now it's just the waiting game and a hope that things won't stop now. I've got a birthing ball so I'll see if I can get something going in the meantime but I've got to try not to set my ribs off


----------



## flapjack10

Good luck GIY! xxx


----------



## ladykara

Wooooooo exciting !!! I'd give anything to have cramps right now, I sit and will them on !! Lol x


----------



## girlinyork

Have a word with your son LK and tell him to get his bottom out of there :)


----------



## girlinyork

And the rest of him too preferably...


----------



## ladykara

Lol !!! We have had stern words !!!! Still no sign at all he is taking notice !!


----------



## mackjess

I am drinking my first cup of RLT. It is an herbal mint flavor. Not bad, but I didn't know what a Jaffa Cake was so I googled it. UMMMmmmm I'd rather be having one of those now too! :haha:


----------



## A1983

Mint flavour? That sounds so much nicer than mine! 

Eeek how exciting giy-hope everything goes easy for you and you sail through


----------



## merristems

I mix my rlt with other teas sometimes bung in a peppermint tea bag or any other flavour you like with the rlt. Mmmm jaffacakes.....


----------



## flapjack10

Mmmm Jaffa cakes! 

Ouch my back hurts today! :( baby's getting heavy!

xxx


----------



## merristems

Aww fj can you have a bath? I find they gey things loosened up when im achey


----------



## BeautifulD

Ooooo I haven't had Jaffa Cakes for ages! I eat the sponge around the middle then suck the orange bit.... how do you eat yours? :haha: 

Back rubs for you FJ... My head is banging this morning! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

We're in the wars! I should feel a bit better after a shower - can I be bothered though? No! Lazzzzzy!

He he I nibble around the edge then eat the chocolate then the sponge, then the orange bit!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Dearie me its not even 9am yet and all I can think about is Jaffa cakes! Hahahaha. I know what ill be buying today... Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I've packed Jaffa cakes in my hospital bag. They might be getting evicted later ;)


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry guys...! I'm an eating machine, but I shouldn't pass my disease onto you!

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I just got weighed and my weight gain has levelled out. Gained two stone this pregnancy which I am chuffed about :)


----------



## mackjess

how are you feeling today giy?


----------



## girlinyork

Odd cramps and such but no progress from yesterday. Going to get my birthing ball on the go when I get home x


----------



## flapjack10

Bouncy bouncy! ;)

Good weight gain! I haven't weighed myself in a few weeks.

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Jaffa cakes are on my shopping list now :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry! :D

xxx


----------



## merristems

Lol what are we like!
Get bouncing lady she could be with you by monday!
I havent weighed myself since i saw id gained 2.5stone! Think its slowed now though!


----------



## flapjack10

Remember all that amniotic fluid, placenta, cord and baby weigh a lot!


----------



## merristems

Ugh woke up in a grump today, i had antinatal last. Night about induction of labour, i really really dont want to be induced :( what annoyed me is they are not frank about the possible dangers of induction, all they said was the only risk is baby might decide not to come out! Gerrr! I know there are more risks than that. Well it made me more determined to go the distance should skippy not want to show up before 42wks, i think membrane sweep is all i will accept, unless baby is in danger. Sorry for the rant!
Hope you ladies are feeling good today xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hopefully it won't come to that for you!

I'm ok, got MW today. Hope baby is engaged!

xxx


----------



## merristems

I hope not too!
Fx for engagement im sure you have a well behaved bubs, yeah for full term xxx


----------



## mackjess

I started my 3rd tri tea 2 days ago, and have had a headache the last 2 days. =( It has rlt and stinging nettle, the nettle is a diuretic so I'm wondering if it's the culprit. Going to skip it today and see is the head ache clears. I drink loads of water everyday so I'm not sure how I could get anymore in if it was the cause.

merry, praying I won't need an inductuction. I'm scheduled for one at 41 weeks in case I go over, as I'm also afraid to go to 42 weeks as well! hopefully bubba shows up before then on his own, but of course if his naughty self doesn't turn his butt around it's a moot point.

good luck today fj. anyone else that's close showing signs yet? I've decided I need to figure out a way to make sex more pleasant with dh. I know it can help soften up your cervix. going to try the massage a few days and then hit him up on the third day and see if maybe that helps.


----------



## merristems

Teehe MJ you make me giggle! Yes sex is supposed to help move things along i read 3 x a day yeah right! Headache is prob hormonal if youre not dehydrated, i drink nettle and rlt and im ok! Havent heard from monroe in a while i hope she and lo are ok. Also amjon must be very ready with the twinies?! 
I justbrought some littlelamb cloth nappies they were on offer, woops! Boredom leads to internet shopping!


----------



## girlinyork

Still getting slow and irregular crampy contractions. Was woken a few times by them. I wish things would step up a gear


----------



## flapjack10

Baby is only 'brim' :sulk:


----------



## A1983

Have you already tried to massage Jess? Does it hurt? Sorry if you've already said-baby brain!!

Yeah I bet you're on tenter hooks giy...are you doing lots of bouncing and epo?


----------



## flapjack10

Dolly - my next MW isn't until 40 weeks and I know how you feel about being concerned about it now. I'm also measuring two weeks behind and it just feels like an appointment between now and 40 weeks would be nice.

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

I'm trying everything but she's stubborn lol

Sorry about that FJ :( I'm not sure how I got baby to engage as early as she did. If I knew, I'd tell you x


----------



## merristems

Oh poop fj my appointment are a bit sporadic too after 34 wks the should be fortnightly but my last midwife booked me in for 34.6wk! Its frustrating! Dont worry about measurmentscas long as baby is moving about nicely :hugs: 
Giy you could earn a tidy penny if you knew what you did to get her down!


----------



## flapjack10

Baby is a proper wiggly woo so I'll try not to worry too much!

I can't stop eating today! 

xxx


----------



## merristems

Oh good to hear, yes ive been getting the munchies too! 
Im getting all sorts of aches and pains this week, my sacrum hurts on both sides my left hip my tail bone and im getting stitch like pain in sides and pulling pain under belly botton, but babys head is deff there as it feels solid! 8more fun weeks to go!


----------



## girlinyork

It didn't take long after her being brim that she dropped so I imagine you've not long FJ


----------



## monro84

Awe merri thank you!! I have been popping in and out of here just not to much going on on my end which is a good thing for me. I have another dr appt Mon. At my last appt 2 Wednesday's ago he told me that if we can make it to 34 wks then we can basiclly quit worrying about him and I will be off all restrictions (as in no cleaning, walking much, standing, heavy shopping) even though I have still been doing most of them:blush:. He told me after 34 wks I Well 34 wks tomorrow. :happydance: I am stilll hoping I can go to at least 36 wks or longer who knows I might go to 37 wks and get my stitch out and start to dialate w/in hrs or he might like it so much in there he might want to be like mommy and go to 42+ wks:haha:. I don't want to be induced but I have heard that after 40 wks the placenta starts to die off so I guess I will have to if that starts happening. For some reason I feel like He is going to come before the stitch is taken out. I got my bags packed had the urge to do it a few days ago and only missing a few small unecessary things for me. However I ordered a boppy (I have been sleeping on the one my SIL gave me and now its flat:haha:) nail clippers and a baby book from Amazon that should be here by next Sat probably sooner. Hopefully I won't need it till after then. For the past 3 or 4 days I have just had a different feeling I am peeing a WHOLE lot more (maybe that means he dropped but he was already pretty low and head down since 22 wks). I am still not sure what it means that he is engaged I thought he has been since 22 wks but I might be wrong. I have been having pressure since then, and pains in my cervix b/c of the pressure. He has been having stronger kicks in my ribs and left side. And they have been more painful but not really bad. My abs also feel like I have been doing crunches but probably b/c I do when I get out of bed 5 times a night to pee lol. I have also been having darrieah (sp) a good bit and for the past wk had been going at night or at least when I got up but it quit last night. I had not done that since 1st tri. I just hope the 1st tri nausea does not come back. 

How is everyone doing still see we got alot still cooking. 

Lvn-how is that sweet baby and u doing?


----------



## Dollybird

Hello ladies!!
Hope everyone's doing well! I'm knackered - this lack of sleep is getting to me. Just been and had my hair done though so feeling a bit nicer than I was.. I'm totally in the mood for pampering myself just now!! 
Giy hope things pick up for u soon! 
Fj I can't stop eating either! I'm such a hungry Horace. Just been to maccy ds and had a caramel frappe it was amazing! Have to say though I'm a bit concerned about how much I'm eating and how little I'm exercising now.. Even walking the dog is a strain on my back (although I'm still doing it of course) and I'm just so tired all the time! I used to be so active!! I'm actually afraid to weigh myself! My big sis says not to worry though.. She says once baby comes any weight will drop off.. And ill be too busy to eat! Haha. Oh that does seen a long time till your next appointment. I'm hoping after I have mine that they'll be a bit more frequent. 
Jess hope your headaches ease a bit. I've been waking up every morning with a headache but it always eases after I've been up and hour or so, so think mine is dehydration. 
Merri is that true.. 3 x a day!!? I'll be lucky to manage once a week just now! Haha. I'm pretty sore and swollen down there (tmi I know). Can't wait to be back to normal again. 
Hope everyone else is doing well!! And lvn hope your wee man is doing well too!
Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Ooh nearly forgot! Monro glad your stitch has held well. And Yey for 34 weeks! So pleased for u, you must feel very relieved. 
Well you know how I thought bubs had turned? Think it was wishful thinking.. Can feel his head again right under my rib.. And have had some pretty painful kicks in the bladder. But there's stil time I guess.. So back on the birthing ball for me!! Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

FJ sorry baby is brim, I bet its a :blue: they seem to be more awkward lol. 

Merri - those 8 weeks will fly by :hugs:

Monroe - good to see you and lo are hanging on in there. I get the pains in the old cervix! No ideawhy as baby is breech with his toes up by his ears! Lol. 

Afm... I'm feeling very crampy today. Not on and off more constant down low, not sure what its about but little dude isn't all that active today either :shrug:


----------



## BeautifulD

Sorry to hear that dolly, I got the batterys to blow up my ball and got it all blown only to realise ive lost the stopper :dohh:


----------



## mackjess

Monro, yay for your stitch holding in there. I've read that making new amniotic fluid tapers off at 32 weeks, then it starts to lower a bit before birth so you may have to pee more before labor. Maybe that means you're getting close! I've heard the same about the placenta, that it works great until 40 weeks then starts to die off. I'm happy to be scheduled at 41 weeks, I just hope he shows up on his own before then!

merri/dolly, TY. My headaches have started in the afternoon, not long after I've had the tea which is why I'm wondering if that's the culprit. I certainly hope not, but I thought I'd skip it for a few days and see if it stops. It's still lingering a bit this morning but not near as bad as it was last night. I even tried taking Tylenol last night as it hurt so bad, but I don't know why. It never provides any relief for me. It's only in my forehead, which makes me think it is a dehydration type headache vs hormones as that is where it would hurt if I had a few glasses of wine or something. I drink so much water, with an occasional juice or gatorade, that I feel waterlogged. Not sure how I could drink any more. And I get up and pee so much during the night if I don't drink, I just get up and have a glass of water each time anyway. So what if that means 7 trips vs 5 trips, at that point you're not sleeping great anyway! :haha:

FJ, glad to hear bubs is head down and brimming. It sounds like he is at least plotting his escape. Not sure if my guy has figured that out yet or not. The movement is higher than it used to be, but it doesn't feel like kicks. Of course they said my placenta is at the top of the uterus, so maybe it is kicks but they are cushioned? 1 more week til I find out if he's flipped.

My birth ball is blown up, I still haven't sat on it! I'd bring it up now since I'm working from home but I'm afraid I'll tip over. Probably have DH bring it up later and try it when I have some supervision. :)


----------



## A1983

Apparently as you get closer diahorrea is common and plus with baby dropping it pushes on bladder more...also baby knows when labour is imminent and so stores glycogen (or packs a picnic for the journey as my antenatal teacher says!) and rests a lot in the 24 hours before labour


----------



## ladykara

Hey guys, see everyone is feeling the stress at the mo, hugs to you all x

Well things look like its happening this end, thurs woke up to cramps and a BH which lasted for ages and hospital told me to come straight in, 3cm dilated and mild contractions, sent me to birthing centre but contractions died down and told me to go home and then nothing.

Fast forward to this morning, woke up feeling great, I DTD last night and thought it was general discharge, but it was watery, it then started gushing out and PH paper confirmed it was my waters, no pain so washed my hair had breakfast and called grant to come home ( he just got to work) got to hospital contractions every 10 mins very mild, told to go home and wait for them to get worse. Have to go back tomorrow to be monitored and if nothing gets getting by Monday ill have to be put on a drip.... So need things to get going within 48 hours

The fact both my two last labours where quick as soon as waters went this time looks very different. Could be a long time but right now pain isn't that bad, could even sleep I reckon.

For those who want to know what I have been doing which could have possibly helped things happen, I took two primrose oils pills on wed night, started gym ball bouncing wed too, then all of the above last night but had a walk and added in some sexy time. 

Xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Eeeee how exciting!!! We're all coming to the end now and one by one there will be a birth story to read :happydance: good luck lk xx


----------



## mackjess

lk I'm sure things will get on a roll for you this evening. go for more walks! :haha:

fx you are meeting your little man tomorrow. is dh excited?


----------



## girlinyork

LK I am so excited for you xx


----------



## Dollybird

Lk how exciting!! Keep us updated! Can't wait to hear your birth story!! Xxx


----------



## A1983

https://www.familyfriendpoems.com/poem/daddy-if-you-hear-meathers day poems making me a blubbering mess! Read WITH tissues!! Here's just one...


----------



## A1983

Ohh the above link didn't work-it's the 'daddy can you hear me' poem anyway. 

How are things going ladyk?! Perfect father's day present on the way?!


----------



## merristems

Lady k woooop hope things got going for you this weekend, sounds like you were well on your way to baby arriving.
Just reading back.......

monro wonderful that you are 34wks now i guess you can relax a little now, and let keep fx that the stich holds out for a good deal longer. Try to take it easy though hun xxx

Bd sorry lo is still breech i hope that things are ok today and lo is holding on until you get your date xx

FJ glad youre feeling happier today! seems like everyone is dtd this weekend to get things moving!! At this rate you ladies are all going to have those bubs within days of each other! keep positive it wont be too long now.

GIY very excited about you too! Im sure we will have a sweet little girl in your arms any minute now too!
Hi A1983, MJ, Dolly, hope you guys have had a good weekendxx

I went to see man of steel last night in 3d it made me feel sick and baby went absolutely nuts wriggling all the way through i think it was the loud music or excess galic for dinner! Skippy has been really quiet today i think heshe exhausted themself out, im bloody shattered at the mo too :(


----------



## A1983

I'm shattered all the time too Merri x

Can I ask-do you think im big for 35 weeks? Im getting a bit worried about having a big baby-im tall and small framed and have eaten loads during pregnancy-not put on any weight, but then I don't think im capable of doing so. OH is big framed and tall too and was a big baby (his mum had a cesarean with him and his sister but thinks this is more due to her small pelvis). People just keep telling me how big im getting and ive still got a while to go-espesh if I go overdue.

https://db.tt/NBVNqHYz


----------



## BeautifulD

I don't think you're too big at all, you have a beautiful bump! If bubs was big you would be measuring ahead so try not to worry :hugs: 

Merri, I'm exhausted too :nope: some days its too much, get soooo cranky! Lol xx


----------



## A1983

I thought that too-but apparently long torsos can hide a baby well...


----------



## ladykara

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/null_zps6aa4e14a.jpg

Taylor John Henderson born 12.50am 16.6.13 8lb.4oz, well things did get started, was in labour for 10 mins, no time for pain relieve if there was traffic I may have delivered him in the car, I went from mild braxton hicks to full blown labour in seconds... Scared me as the pain was so intense but no stitches, guess if i went to 40 weeks that may have been different, I'm suffering with after pains and not slept yet but well worth it... Xx


----------



## mackjess

lk he is beautiful. congrats, and what a wonderful father's day gift!


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh my :cloud9: ladyk he's gorgeous!! Congratulations honey!! 

Welcome to the world Taylor!

Wow... so the first of our beach bumps rainbows is here, I wonder who will be next?


----------



## merristems

:happydance: Congratulations LK Taylor is georgeous! Must have been scary though to bethat quick, glad you mde it to hospital in time. Rest well and enjoy your rainbow xxxxx

A1983. Nope i think you look fine, people will think youre big because they are not used to seeing you that way! Also you are tall so will carry differently, looks like its dropped too so may not need to worry about going over due xxxx looks like a boy bump too!:haha:


----------



## BeautifulD

I agree A1983 it does look like a boy bump!


----------



## flapjack10

Congratulations LADYK! He's gorgeous! 

BD - this our 2nd baby! Just we haven't had a pic of LVn 's bubs *hint hint*!

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh shit yeah! #facepalm #idiot Sorry Lvn I'm an idiot!


----------



## merristems

:wacko:Preggo brain!

Im so freaking excited i want to stay online all day i just know baby giy is coming today!!


----------



## BeautifulD

I have a feeling we'll be hearing good news on the giy front too... so exciting!!!


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeeeep!

xxx


----------



## A1983

Ohhhh ladyk he is GORGEOUS-just perfect  congratulations-true fathers day present!

I know-it's getting exciting now-you ok giy?! Anymore signs?

Thanks ladies-I have aactually been getting sharp (jabs I think) in my lady parts-pretty painful and inside my pelvis which made me think he's dropped in the last 2 days..getting the ball out this week and starting epo! You are right merri, ppl aren't used to seeing a big bump on me-but still daunting when strangers say 'ohh big baby in there-I blame the father!'!! Im not fussed about my figure etc-just don't want any complications cos I've got a big bubs! Anyway-will just have to wait and see 

Now back to births-who'll be third?!! Xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Giy I reckon :thumbup:


----------



## Dollybird

Lady k he is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! Wow can't believe that's two beach bumps been born already!! 
A1983 I think you look fine.. And remember its so hard to tell baby size from a bump as it all depends on how I carrying. Some people get told the having big baby's and end up having little ones, and vice versa! Try not to worry. 
Ooh merri I wanna see man of steel.. Would u recommend? 
Hope the rest of u ladies are grand! I got stuck in the bath the other day and injured myself trying to get out! Lol. Hubby was at work at the time and we've no handles or anything in the bath to help pull up- which usually doesn't matter but I guess my belly is just too big now! Haha. 
Xxx


----------



## merristems

Just found Amjon, her twins are schedualed for csection on weds due to one being breechxx
Yep giy then amjon, not saying whos next until they are full term :) xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Ooh I think giy will be next too! Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Eeeeee omg its going to be a busy birth week. Hopefully I'll have a date for section Wednesday too :happydance:


----------



## merristems

Oh no dolly lol thats too funny but also not!! Be careful in the bath on your own ladies! 
Man of steel was good but i saw it i. 3d which i didnt like also i was really uncomfortable all the way through. There are alot of fight scenes which went on a bit but graphics were very good and story acurate xxx

Ohhh it our 2nd wedding anniversary today we are going to a posh hotel for dinner i have a pretty purple dress i got in a charity shop i hope it fits still!


----------



## Dollybird

That's what I worry about - that's I'd struggle to sit through a whole film without feeling uncomfy.. Guess only way ill know is if I try! 
Me and hubby had a wee giggle about the bath incident, it is funny actually looking back- but defo no more baths for me when he's not here! Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

LK, so happy for you. I'm still stagnating with irregular and ineffective contractions although they're slowly getting stronger than they have been. Just gotta hold out til consultant on Wednesday


----------



## mackjess

dolly our dog food for our big dog is kept in the pantry in a lidded trash can to keep it fresh. yesterday I thought I'd feed the dogs on one of my pee breaks so they wouldn't wake dh up begging on father's day. his bin was almost empty, and I get dizzy easy if I bend over, so I squatted next to it and I could reach the bottom with his bowl and it worked great, but I couldn't get up. the bin was flimsy since it was empty, and I didn't want to use a shelf to pull up, envisioned being buried in soup cans, etc, afraid if I tipped backwards it'd hurt my tailbone. I had to do a duck walk out of the pantry to get to a counter and pull myself up. the fridge handle helped too. my ego was a bit hurt cause I used to do squats and dead lifts a lot in workouts, up until August and my first bfp. I thought my legs were stronger than they are! :haha: dh said I had to wake him up for help and so he could laugh at me next time that happens.

giy, amjon, bd and fj are gonna have us rolling in babies the next week or so. it's going to be a busy thread! I can't wait.

afm, no changes. baby is either breech or sideways, I don't think he's head down yet. might have my section scheduled after my scan on Friday. no other changes or signs he'll be here early. which is good, dh is gone all this week on his last business trip for awhile. 

also, I'm getting hotter when I sleep. even with the air turned very cool I still have the ceiling fan and a floor fan blowing on me. last night I went to sleep with just a thin tank top on, and woke up shirtless in the middle of the night.lol. not sure what happened there.


----------



## BeautifulD

Happy anniversary merri!! 

I must admit I had a little giggle about your bath incident too dolly. Must habe been scary at the time though :( 

Giy I hope they keep upping a knotch, its so frustrating when they do that! When I was induced with dd1 they spent a week giving me pessaries, I'd had enough so they sent me home for the afternoon. .. in the way home contractions got going so had a bath and once they were 5mins apart I went back. As soon as my foot touched those hospital grounds they stopped dead. F.R.U.S.T.R.A.T.I.N.G!!!! I had her the next day though thankfully.

Theres no way I could sit in a cinema :( I struggle sitting up right on my comfy sofa! Shame as dh really wants to see man of steal, he loves superman!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Jess I hope lo turns for you, I'm also super hot at night. I never have covers on now!


----------



## BeautifulD

I swear little dude was trying to turn earlier, he was going nuts for a while and I could feel his head in my left side..... needless to say he's back to normal position now :dohh:


----------



## amjon

Hi ladies! Haven't been in here in the longest time! The boys are going to be delivered on Wednesday now. Baby A still has his bottom plastered to my cervix, so unless that changes between now and Wednesday we'll be having a C-section.


----------



## merristems

good luck Amjon hope it all goes well for you xxx

my feet are super fat:(


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww good luck for Wednesday amjon! 

Wednesday will be a busy day :thumbup: 

Oh no merri :( mine arent too bad at the moment... Make sure you get your feet up and rest lady xx


----------



## girlinyork

My waters have gone. Off to hospital. I'm so excited/nervous :)


----------



## BeautifulD

Eeeeeeee you failed to mention that little nugget in your journal!! :happydance: 

Very exciting! Whats the plan? Xx


----------



## merristems

Reeeeeeeeee giy woop woop!

Cor thats the first time ive had swelling im hoping its partly the heat and partly because i was sat down all day and skippy was a bit squished into my lap. Feet are still alittle swollen and my little toe hurts, rings dont fit now either f***! I dont feel ill though so do i need to mention to mw? I havent had to call about anything so far!


----------



## flapjack10

Monro - GL at appointment! That stitch has done well!

Dolly - oh it's nice to be pampered! Mmmm Maccy's and frappe - sounds delicious! I'm sorry about the bath incident :haha:

MJ - poor you! It's rubbish feeling so helpless and not being able to do things as easily! GL at scan on Friday. Hubby says I'm like a furnace at night too.

Merri - I wanna see Man of Steel, we'll see! Happy anniversary! Hope you had a lovely time. Soz about far feet :( if you've got an appt then mention it to MW. If you get blurred vision or headaches then give the community MWs a ring.

A1983 - you are not big! You're beautiful - people say the stupidest stuff and should mind their own beeswax!

Amjon - GL with section! How exciting!

GIY - squeeeeeak!

AFM - been up, been down! Hormones etc! Been bouncing on my ball a lot and pottering about the house sorting out baby stuff. 38 weeks - I'm terrified of having a big baby :wacko: 
Got a bit of leaky boobs. Keep knicker/bowl checking for the mucus plug - I need to get a life! :haha:


----------



## girlinyork

My boobs leaked for the first time yesterday FJ ;)

Midwives say one way or another she will be here today


----------



## flapjack10

Yay GIY! :dance: so exciting!

This isn't the first time they've leaked, but maybe I'll give them a bit of stimulation to try to get things going! ;)

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Giy good luck!! Can't wait to read your birth story!! 
Merri I'm a swollen balloon also! Not worn my rings since 27 weeks and had to buy new shoes.. I have cankles! Lol. As long as bp ok and no blurred vision or pain in stomach (under ribs) then all well. Mw told me that with pre eclampsia te swelling the look for is sudden as usually in the face. But it's always worth getting your own mw to check (we've established that my mw is an idiot lol). 
Aw jess poor u! U sound just like me.. Moving about whilst preggo is hard! I even have a hard time getting out the car! Haha. 
Fj hope things happen for u soon!!... Happy bouncing!! :winkwink:
Amjon good luck with c section! 
Hope everyone else doing grand?? Including those lovely new babies! 
Afm.. Nothing new.. I'm shattered. So uncomfy at night it's unreal and hardly sleeping. Can't believe I've for another 5 whole weeks till my due date.. :-( 
Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I know Dolly, I've got two weeks, but it may aswell be two years. It feels so hard and far away!

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Dolly those five weeks will fly by :hugs: I felt the same last week, I actually cried at the thought of three more weeks of feeling like this and another whole week before I was bavk to the hospital. To be fair, the week has flown! 

An exciting day!! Im gonna have my finger on tge refresh button all day :haha:


----------



## girlinyork

I want to take the opportunity to say - I love epidurals so much :)


----------



## merristems

Lol!!


----------



## mackjess

ha giy! congrats. I'm so excited!

dolly I feel the same. how the hell am I gonna make it 5 more weeks?? I think all these lovely birth stories are gonna help the time fly!


----------



## merristems

8wks for me!! Hoho! Well hopefully we will all pop at 38wks!
Happy 35wks MJxx


----------



## flapjack10

girlinyork said:


> I want to take the opportunity to say - I love epidurals so much :)

:rofl:


----------



## BeautifulD

Happy 35 weeks jess :hugs: 

:rofl: giy!!


----------



## flapjack10

Did you guys see Caprice on This Morning? Never been a big fan of hers, but what an incredible story. Reminded me how lucky I am. So, so, so grateful to have my gorgeous baby swirling and kicking me.

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

No I didn't honey... I knew she was preggo, did she mc? :'(


----------



## flapjack10

She miscarried. Then did IVF three times, unsuccessfully because she has thin uterus lining. They found a surrogate and she was carrying twins, but unfortunately lost one on the day after Captice found out that she was naturally pregnant and had begun bleeding. She went to the sonographer and all was ok with her bean, and her surrogate's little one is ok too and they are due a month apart! Two miracles babies!
Due August/September.
xxx


----------



## JFG

Hi ladies

sorry i haven't managed to catch up on everything since my last visit but just wanted to say congrats to LK he is gorgeous and good luck GIY how exciting :happydance: 

I just can't wait to meet my little one now getting very impatient...absolutely no sign of her making an appearance any time soon though!! 

Saw my midwife today though and baby is 2/5th engaged :happydance: so at least she is getting herself in position! 

Also just wondering if anyone has taken or is taking Evening primrose oil its meant to help thin the cervix ready for dilation? I forgot to ask my midwife about it today :dohh:


----------



## merristems

Hi JFG, i think Lady K did the day before her labour kicked off and again the day after 2 x a day i think she said? And im pretty sure we are all going to try it now!! I have mine in cupboard ready! Great little one is 2/5ths getting ready to go :)


----------



## merristems

Pumping up my birth ball, it sounds like a hyperventilating sweep from sooty and sweep show hehehe!


----------



## flapjack10

JFG - I'm supposed to be taking EPO, but keep forgetting!
2/5ths engaged is brilliant - I'm well jel!

xxx


----------



## mackjess

I'm starting to get really anxious for my scan on Friday, and I'm really bummed DH is out of town this week (his last biz trip til Sept or later) cause I will have to possibly deal with the news that baby is still breech and will have to be sched for a section on my own. Not so worried about the actual procedure. I've just had a hard time recovering from surgery in the past that was much more minor, and I can barely take any pain meds which you need after a csection. Sigh. 

I heard that after they turn you have to pee a lot more bc their head is lower and on the bladder. That hasn't happened and it doesn't feel firmer in my lower bump like his head is there. I got excited for a few days because the movement feels higher up, but now I'm thinking it's just his hands hitting my ribs and his legs are too confined, or are up by his head, so I'm not feeling movement down low anymore. :(

Sorry for the big whine. I have just remained hopeful but that has completely left me today. And I'm trying to fill time till we hear from GIY!!


----------



## flapjack10

Aww MJ :hugs:
xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Jess :hugs: I understand your worries. As you know I'm in the same boat. I hope you'll be pleasantly surprised at your scan, I know there will be no change at mine tomorrow my movement hasn't changed at all. 

I think that you only need to pee even more if the head is engaging, his head could still be free :thumbup: 

I'm dying to hear news from giy... so exciting!


----------



## A1983

Ahhh Jess *hugs* I can't tell where baby is-I think he's still moving all around as feel him transverse then other times 'kicks' high and low...yet today he is head down again...good luck for Fri xx

As for epo I bought some yesterday and ill ask my mw tomorrow when I see her (it was the consultant who I saw today about my strep and bubs size-I still have to be treated as positive although ive tested negative since-but I can still have a water birth yey! Let's hope I get it! And she has no concerns over his size...hmmm, well vagina-I tried my best.) Still drinking my rlt x


----------



## merristems

:hugs: MJ XXX i know it must be hard waiting especially when soooo much is happening this week, it gets us all thinking about our imminent arrivals, how and when. Alot can happen in 3 days so maybe try out the birth ball positions to make more space i pelvis for lo to hopefully turn, hands and knees is supposed to be very useful too. Im not sure about the peeing more when they are head down, mine is supposed to be and i hardly ever need to pee, though ive always been a camel! I get crawly weird feelings on cervix but it does feel very hard there centrally i get kicks everywhere! Hopefully you wont need csection but im sure they will advise you on pain relief that will suit you xxx


----------



## mackjess

Thanks so much ladies. I have a birthing ball, I sit on it. I also lay back with my butt propped on pillows to see if gravity helps. What on the ball helps make him turn?

I know that if I have a surgery things will be fine, I just hate the idea of ANYTHING detracting me from bonding with Finn because I'm extra sore or something. But if I'm destined for a csection, planned is the way I want to go. My friend just had her 2nd baby, was in labor for 12 hours, no progression, started to get a fever so they did an emergency c-section. I'd hate to already be exhausted from labor THEN have a surgery to recover from after that. And if it's planned, I can have helpers lined up for when I get home and DH has to go back to work. Still hoping he turns, but working on being positive if not.


----------



## mackjess

I'm jealous of the ladies that can tell what position theirs is in. My bump kinda all feels the same all over, except for the few days when it was REALLY obvious he was sideways I have no clue. They said I have a 'high normal' amount of amniotic fluid, so I think that is hindering me. He is probably wondering why I'm poking and prodding him so much! :)


----------



## mackjess

And to let you all know how silly I am, this whining started because of a pregnancy app I have on my phone. You get little pop ups with new info each week, and I usually love it. Today though the update was that he won't have much room to maneuver now, and the days of him doing somersaults are probably over cause he is so snug in there. I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! :haha:

And now I've let an app stress my day out. I'm a dork.


----------



## BeautifulD

Theres news in giys journal ladies :yipee:


----------



## merristems

I googled birth ball techniques or turning a breech everyone says bounce on ball, always sit on it as it opens pelvis up, sit on it rotate hips in circles both directions rock back and forward, rock side to side on ball. Keep upper body elongated dont slouch this opens up chest and help ribs. Its good to bou ce when baby is already active xxxx


----------



## mackjess

YAYYY!!! Baby girl is here! I swear I had tears in my eyes. I'm way too emotional today! 
:happydance::dohh::haha::blush::winkwink::wacko::flower::thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

Thanks Merri, I kinda rotate around on it bc I'm a spazz and can't sit still. I will try bouncing too, I thought that was more after turning. We don't seem to use the balls much here in the US so I know almost nothing about them.


----------



## merristems

Me niether, i just googled how to use it!!


----------



## mackjess

Well you did better than me. When I googled it I found some super complicated stuff that I'd need help with since I'm a total klutz already!


----------



## JFG

thanks ladies i might start taking my epo soon then! Also i have no idea what 2/5ths means lol..my midwife just said baby was engaged but that it didn't mean anything in relation to labour as she could stay there a few weeks :dohh: but noticed on my notes she had wrote 2/5ths :shrug:

omg congrats GIY i'm going to try and find her journal now!

Can't believe our lovely rainbow babies have started to arrive :cloud9: we have all come so far.

MJ - :hugs: my baby is engaged and got to say I was really surprised because I haven't really noticed the signs that they say you should i.e. peeing more, feeling pressure low down, less heartburn (nope mines worse than ever) waddling..my bump even still looks really high up, so heres hoping your baby is head down when you get your scan! With the ball I was told in antenatal class that leaning on your ball on all fours will help him turn as your stomach hangs free it creates a hammock so baby has more room to wiggle..i've been doing this as well as hip rotations and bouncing.


----------



## mackjess

Well I dropped my phone this morning when I was turning the alarm on it off, and it slid behind the headboard to the floor so I was crawling around on all fours a lot to get it. I barely got my arse back up! :haha: Maybe that helped.


----------



## merristems

Lolol maybe it did :)


----------



## JFG

:rofl: I hope so MJ! 

How do I see GIY journal? would love to see the update.


----------



## monro84

Congrats Lady and GIY!!:happydance:

Lady- I cannot see the pic on my computer for some reason but I bet he is so cute!!!

My dr appt was good. He said 34 wks now and off all restrictions. I took that as off the no sex restricion too lol. :dohh: (DH's 11 wk dry spell ended yesterday but he still pulled out b/c he said he did not want him to come yet lol) Dr said that if I had even gone into laber and delivery that night he would not worry because typically they usually do good at this stage. He said I would get to stay at my hospital to and would not have to be transfered to another with higher level nicu care. :happydance: He checked me said no dilation and baby was head down. I said yeah he has been for 22 wks. I asked him what engaged ment he said when baby drops and is low in pelvis and I asked if he was engaged yet and he said not quite. I am scheduled for another dr appt an growth scan in 2 wks (which will also be mine and dh's 7th wedding anniversary.) Dh said he will go with me to that one he said he would have gone to the other but I did not even know that I was going to have an US at 29 wks. I hope I get the stitch removed at the next appt too. I am hoping he stays till at least 38 wks but dr not worried if he comes sooner so I guess I don't need to be. 
Mine has been head down since 22 wks. Now dr told me that he was not engaged but for the past week almost 2 I have been peeing a whole lot more at night so not sure where that is coming from. Last week almost every night I peed like 5 to 7 times and had a bad pressure. Sat I had a bad pain in my back but I think that was from overdoing it but it was in my lower back right above both hips in that little fatty area I could not get comfortable and I bairly slept. I got pretty good sleep last night with just peeing 3 times but my hip pain has gotten worse the past 2 wks if I try to turn to the other side.

I am having this pain since I woke up on my right side right under my bump like where the overy is or appendix maybe (I seriously don't think its that though) it feels like a stabing pain when I stretch or walk. Not sure maybe a pulled muscle.


----------



## merristems

theres a link in her signature, pink tiger cub i think!


----------



## mackjess

I bounced, rocked, leaned and rotated on the ball tonight and felt lots of wriggling while doing so. I feel like he is in there kinda crooked, and think I can feel his head on the left side halfway between my ribs and belly button. don't think he turned but I'm encouraged by how much he was moving and maybe he's trying to rotate. DH said that the baby is probably like him and doesn't listen the first time, so we'll get back to work on it tomorrow night.

sleep tight new little rainbows and mommies. more new babies tomorrow!


----------



## flapjack10

I bouncy bouncy on my birthing ball. Sometimes I rotate my hips side-to-side or in circle. I stick the music channels on and bounce away. Our antenatal lady said to remember UFO - Upright, Forward and Open to encourage baby down the pelvis. So stay upright, lean forward and have your legs wide open!

The 2/5ths means that baby's head is engaged. It means MW can feel 2/5ths of the baby's head above the pubic bone. However, maybe baby could pop back out at this stage so MW didn't want to get your hopes up?

All sounds good monro! :thumbup:

Congrats GIY! Off to your journal now!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Well well well there's been lots of action on this thread!! Yey for giy having baby!!! How lovely!! It's so exciting now the babies are on their way! 
Jess I hope baby has turned for you! I'm due to see consultant next week, hoping this wee man has turned too. I've decided that if he hasn't then I'm not wanting the ecv - I just feel that if he hasn't turned then there must be a reason and I don't wanna stress him out, but I know for some ladies it has worked a treat.. It's just not for me. So will be csection for me if he still feet down! I'm trying to help things along using my birthing ball every night to try and help him have room to turn.
Jfg congrats on baby being engaged!! Very exciting! 
Monro glad u off restrictions now!! Bet your hubby pleased too :winkwink: 
Fj thanks for the UFO tips!! I will remember it!
Afm not much change - I remain uncomfy, unnattractive, and bloated!! Haha. And extremely hot and sweaty ergh! I'm very impatient now awaiting this wee mans arrival, and I must admit that I'm analysing every twinge and "leak", despite still being early. Think it's cause I'm reading so many birth stories!! My workmates throwing me a babyshower tomorrow which I'm looking forward to, we having a BBQ, and I've really been missing them so will be nice to see them. Then my wee sister is throwing me another babyshower on Sunday for family and close friends! So lots to look forward to. 
Anyways I'm off to hang out my washing!
Hope all you other lovely ladies are well! 

Ooooh an amjon will be having the twins today! Another birth! Wooo!! 
Hope all goes well!!

Xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Uncomfy - check
Unattractive - check
Bloated - check
Hot and sweaty - not so much as I'm staying in, but I am incredibly sneezy and have a permanent runny nose!

Good luck amjon and hopefully BD will her c-section date today too!

xxx


----------



## mackjess

Cant wait to hear from Amjon and how her appt went!

Thanks for the tips on the birthing ball BD.

I'm glad my husband is not traveling the rest of my pregnancy! It's not been a good week. I'm 99.9% sure I'm worried about nothing. I had a chiro appt, went to the grocery store, then did the birthing ball after work last night and somewhere during all that (I think it started after the chiro appt) I tweaked something in my side. The baby moved a lot when I was on the ball at home, but he didn't move at all over night and today he only moves for a second if I poke/prod him. He's usually very active all day. I have a call into the OB just to see if they need to check anything. Hopefully he just wore himself out last night with all my bouncing. It is just the low movement on top of me having a sore back/side/belly that has me anxious.


----------



## mackjess

And of course my doppler is at home and I'm at work so I can't do that for reassurance. I have a meeting at 1pm and told my boss I was leaving soon as it was over so I can get home to that doppler!


----------



## flapjack10

I hope everything's ok MJ. You're deffo best getting checked out for low movements xxx


----------



## mackjess

Of course I felt a little flutter from him within minutes of typing that. Not his usual active self, which I haven't really had a slow day with him before. I'll feel a lot better once I get home to that doppler if the OB hasn't called back by then. I should be home in a few hours.


----------



## monro84

thank yall

MJ--I kinda know how you feel. I woke up early this morning to pee and when I got back I was laying on my back b/c my side hurt really bad from laying on it all night and I was laying there for a good 30 min and did not feel him move. I switched to my side that was hurting and layed there for 10 min w/ no movement (well maybe a flutter here and there). I got up to pee again and still nothing I drank a cold bottle water and laid back in the recliner and nothing. Finally I got worried enough to get the doppler out and ck him. It was kinda weird if he was sleeping his heart rate was higher then it use to be (I have heard it increase again as you get closer to the birthday) it was going back and forth from 148 to 124 and never stabilized however I think I made him mad with that doppler b/c as soon as I started it he kicked it lol. Then I went back to bed and laid on my right side and was holding my Dh I was sleeping pretty good apparently b/c dh said I was snorring on my side and he was kicking him for a good hr lol. As soon as I got up and going he started kicking pretty good and is back to moving and poking out body parts again.

What was bad was that when I went back to sleep right before I woke up I was dreaming I was in the shower (not even the one at our house) and I was fixing to get out and I looked down to see a lot of blood then I got out and realized something fell out of me. I had thought that it was the mucus plug but it was a blue back type thing that was I guess was suppose to be my stitch I called for my dh and then thought maybe I am dreaming but I told him that we needed to go to the hospital and then I woke up.


----------



## mackjess

I hate dreams like that monro! glad you got some good sleeping in.

ob told me to eat something sweetand drink something cold then lay on my left side for a kick count for an hour. I got 8, and left her a message. then since that side was sore I rolled over and he's probably kicked me 5 more times in ten minutes! haven't moved around much to see if the pain is better, I had some pretty good pelvic and belly pain going on last night and today. just taking it easy till the ob calls back.


----------



## amjon

The boys arrived by planned C-section this morning. I was very nervous about the spinal, but everything went great. Both boys had 9/9 apgars. We've been working on feeding and had the lactation consultant in a few times today. Grandma and Grandpa were very excited to be able to hold their first grandbabies.
 



Attached Files:







ashton.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 2









austin.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mackjess

congrats! they are beautiful!


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats Amjon! They are gorgeous! They looks so healthy! You've done a fab job xxx


----------



## merristems

Amjon What beautiful little fellows did they weigh ok? Any names yet, well done you brave thing :) ha g in there with the feeding i know it must be hard but well worth it to save all that sterilizing!


----------



## kelly4

Big congratualtions Amjon, they are beautiful, I am soo pleased for you and GIY, a big congratulations to you too, I can't believe we are nearly all there, tomorrow I get my c- section date, can't wait to find out when I am having Baby, the sooner the better as I am impatient, I hope everyone else is doing ok, the last bit I am finding a struggle and being on my feet for awhile is a killer, but will all be worth it.


----------



## BeautifulD

Amjon, they're gorgeous! congratulations :hugs: 

Afm... I had consultant yesterday. To be honest I'm still feeling pretty upset by it :( Baby is still breech, thats fine I came to terms with the fact it will be a c-section weeks ago. Before she scanned me she asked if I wanted a ecv, I told her no. She asked me what my reasons were and I said that due to my history of recurrent miscarriages I really do not want to take the risks involved, My nerves couldn't take it. She then asked me whilst scanning me after she'd told me that he is a big baby (they can't do an ecv with big babies NOR can they do it if you have an anterior placenta which I have) I said I'm a thousand million % sure I don't WANT IT!!!..... She then..... Asked me again! 

When she went out of the room I looked at my husband and said she.... is going to be a nightmare! She came back with the procedures book and gave me my date 9th July 39+6 :shock: :cry: :cry: I was sobbing, I explained how scared I was of going into labour and ending up in an emergency situation. She said it wouldn't really be an emergency. I also explained how I'm not sleeping because of the rib pain, I can't breath half of the time, I can't sit,stand, lay without being in pain and very uncomfortable. She didn't care and refused to book me in any earlier. 

I was also left to leave the hospital with +protein and elevated bp (for me anyway) usually my bp is low at 100/60 it was 118/85 yesterday. Not high but high for me and I've already been told by my rmc consultant that my bp needs an eye on it because of the size of my placenta....

I can just see this all going wrong! I've called my rmc mw and am waiting for her to get back to me... hopefully she will get back to me today...


----------



## Dollybird

Congrats amjon they are gorgeous! Glad all went well! :happydance:
Jess how u getting on?? Hope tht baby of yours moving lots today. My wee man has quiet days.. Kinda a wee routine now actually, 2-3 days of crazy movements, followed by 1-2 quiet days where I worry like mad! Gor a kick count app on my phone that helps me a lot though an as long as I get my 10 kicks I'm happy. 
Aw monro that dream sounds terrible! Nothing worse than a bad dream when they are so vivid that they seem real. But rmemwber they're not.. It's just all your inner fears coming to the surface. I had a lot of dreams about bleeding in the first tri. 
Hope everyone doing well! It's my work baby shower today!! Excitd! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw bd I'm so sorry your appointment didn't go as u planned :-( :hugs: hope your mw can sort things for you xxx


----------



## merristems

Morning ladies ;)
Mj i hope lo gets wriggling again, mine deff has busy days or weeks followed by quiet ones which scare the crap out of me as long as he does move thats important.
Kelly glad you will get your date soon e xciting
Bd :( im still gutted for you hope that your mw can change dates
Monro that dream was scary! I dreamt i had a tiny baby girl lastnight, she was fine but 6lb
Dolly yeah on baby shower hope you get some lovely gifts xx
Fj hope your feeling brighter now xxx

Afm i have volcanic acid reflux today yuk! Im als really tired, hungry and grumpy! I want someone to think about lunch and dinner for me because im lacking inspiration or motivation! Fj im thinking of making brownies now too!


----------



## LVnMommy

MY BABY MADDIX IS COMING HOME TODAY!!!!!!!! beyond nervous, excited, happy:)


----------



## merristems

Hurrrah!!! This is so exciting! Pics when you can :) xx&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## BeautifulD

LVN thats brilliant news!!! He's done brilliantly hasn't he!? What a little fighter you have there :hugs: 

Merri I feel your pain, I always get that in my sleep, it near on chokes me! :sick: it really is horrible :hugs: 

Afm... after I posted my last post I laid on the sofa and crashed right out until about 25mins ago :blush: 
The rcm mw just called me... she's hopefully going to speak to Mr Shahata tomorrow (they're in meetings all day so maybe not) and see if there can be something done, she said she can't promise anything but she'll try to get the decision over ridden... she also said that it was unacceptable for one of their ladies to be treated like that.... so yeah I feel a bit better now I've spoken to her xxx


----------



## A1983

Ahhhh should've known in was a male consultant with that attitude Beautiful-yes def keep fighting for an earlier date-consultants will back down but sometimes they need to be pushed...a lot!

Congratulations Amjon 

Monroe I had a dream I was bleeding too! I stood up from toilet and it was on the seat and I was about to tell oh we need to get to hospital when I woke up! Brrrr horrible dream!


----------



## kelly4

Lvn, so pleased your bubba is coming home, you must be so happy, and BD, what a horrible appointment, I hope they change this for you, I have always had my elective c-sections at 39 weeks exactly, I know you want the baby in your arms, its a shame after everything you have been through,the medical professionals are not listening to you, fingers crossed you get some good news xx


----------



## BeautifulD

A - it was actually a female registrar that I saw yesterday :dohh: Mr shehata is the leading consultant for the recurrent miscarriage clinic, him and his team are amazing. The reg I saw yesterday is nothing to do with his team, hence no compassion!


----------



## mackjess

LVN, SOOOooo excited for you and your little man. You'll have to post pics once you get settled too! My heart is just happy that he'll be at home with his momma!

BD - Total rubbish about your appointment. Especially with your history, and my god if you are breaking down crying over it they NEED to do something to reassure you. You don't need that kind of stress. Hope you hear something by today or tomorrow!

Merri - Are you stateside? I started taking Prilosec OTC if you want to check with your OB on that. It's been a miracle for me. I was pretty sure a whole was going to be eaten thru my insides if I didn't get relief soon and I that was while I eating an old person bland food diet!

Dolly - I'm so excited for your baby shower this weekend. No wonder you got your hairs did. I had an appt last weekend but cancelled it. My hair lightens super fast in the sun so if I'm outside for 20 mins here and there I won't get roots too bad. It's going to be in the 90s this weekend so that shouldn't be a problem. I decided to just let my hair grow out since its a good ponytail length now, and get it done again before I come back to work.

AFM - Bubs is def quieter, and I think I def feel his head up high still. I did a kick count for an hour yesterday and they were happy with 8 an hour, and his heartbeat was in the 140s on my doppler. I have a scan tomorrow so I will feel better after that. Long as he looks good in the scan and he still has plenty of fluid I won't worry about less movement, he probably is just outgrowing his space. Getting better about the possibility of surgery. I just want him here happy and healthy and I'll deal with the rest.

Amjon, 9/9 on apgar is WONDERFUL for multiples. Good job momma. Hope you are having fun loving on your new boys.

Wonder who is next on the baby list??


----------



## merristems

MJ im in the UK so i just went to get some Gaviscon but it keeps coming back, im going to try icecream! Apparently its linked to stomach being pushed up. No more spicy food pour moi!


----------



## ladykara

Amjon and GIY- congrats to you both, the twins are gorgeous !!! Can't wait to see GIY photos...so happy for u both. X

Lvn- yay that amazing news, so pleased x

Primrose oil I swear by it.... Some say it doesn't bring on labour but helps during labour, well things started to happen hours after I took two and labour was quick so my experience is only good...that and bouncing on the ball... 

Finding breast feeding hard, so sore and he seems to want feeding all the time !!!! Xx


----------



## amjon

merristems said:


> Amjon What beautiful little fellows did they weigh ok? Any names yet, well done you brave thing :) ha g in there with the feeding i know it must be hard but well worth it to save all that sterilizing!

They were 5lb 15oz and 6lb 7 oz. Ashton and Austin are their names.


----------



## kelly4

Congrats Lady K, hadnt been on here in awhile and just see your beautiful boy, big congrats, I breast feed my last baby and I swear by Lansinoh ointment for your nipples, worked wonders and safe to breast feed with it on, made breast feeding a lot easier for me, I have even bought their breast pads now to try as I am determind to breast feed again.


----------



## flapjack10

Monro - I hate dreams like that :( :hugs:

MJ - glad everything feels ok with bump, it's best to be vigilant though :)

BD- I'm still so annoyed about how you've been treated, at least the RMC are on your side!

Dolly - how was the baby shower?

Merri - did you make brownies? nom nom nom

LVn - YAY!

Amjon - fab weights for twins! 

LK - GL with BFing xxx

So let's get this straight we've had these Beach Bumps become Beach Babies:

LVnMommy: Maddix born on 31/05/13 weighing 4lbs
LadyKara: Taylor born on 16/06/13 weighing 8lbs 4oz
GirlinYork: Elodie born on 18/06/13 weighing 7lbs 3oz
Amjon: Ashton and Austin born on 19or20/06/13 (can't tell cos of time difference) weighing 5lbs 15oz & 6lb 7oz

Is that right?

xxx


----------



## merristems

Oh great weights Amjon!! Well done mamma hope bf gets easier xxxx
Lk hope little Taylor is doing well, poor boobs it must be a shock to them! At my antinatal they said you shouldn' t get pain if baby latches correctly and at right hight! Not sure i believe that! my boobs are sensitive at the best of times!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw lvn congrats on getting Maddox home today that's lovely news! Hope breast feeding gets easier for you ladies! 
Bd glad things are getting sorted out for u! 
Amjon lovely names and brilliant weights!
Hope everyone else is well!
I'm ok although my tummy very tender today- not too sure why, but a bit worried as the pain is up high under my ribs and its not easing. Have doctor appointment this afternoon (conjunctivitis) so might ask him to check me over.. Do you think he'll do that with the problem being unrelated to my eye??
Anyways the babyshower yesterday was amazing! Never got home till 10pm last night. We had a big BBQ, loads of games, weather was fab, and it was brill catching up with my workmates- I'm missing them loads. Plus I got loads of lovely gifts! Feel very spoilt. Gonnna sit and make lists for thankyou cards today before I forget who gave what. And I still have my family/close friends babyshower to look forwrd to on Sunday! Excited! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Baby shower sounds lovely Dolly! Yeah have the doc check you out!

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Dolly I can'tremember, did bubs turn? If not it could very well be his head causing that pain.... iI've had it for ages :( deffo speak with the dr about it though xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

flapjack10 said:


> Monro - I hate dreams like that :( :hugs:
> 
> MJ - glad everything feels ok with bump, it's best to be vigilant though :)
> 
> BD- I'm still so annoyed about how you've been treated, at least the RMC are on your side!
> 
> Dolly - how was the baby shower?
> 
> Merri - did you make brownies? nom nom nom
> 
> LVn - YAY!
> 
> Amjon - fab weights for twins!
> 
> LK - GL with BFing xxx
> 
> So let's get this straight we've had these Beach Bumps become Beach Babies:
> 
> LVnMommy: Maddix born on 31/05/13 weighing 4lbs
> LadyKara: Taylor born on 16/06/13 weighing 8lbs 4oz
> GirlinYork: Elodie born on 18/06/13 weighing 7lbs 3oz
> Amjon: Ashton and Austin born on 19or20/06/13 (can't tell cos of time difference) weighing 5lbs 15oz & 6lb 7oz
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> xxx

Yep I think you have it on the money there fj! Who's next I wonder.... 

Amjon wow what fantastic weights, I love their names too :thumbup:


----------



## flapjack10

I don't think it'll be me! Le sigh xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Or me lol xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Wel I think you might be right bd.. The pain is were his head was at my last check and if I press there there's a big hard lump (?head) so maybe just that. Maybe I should get my birth ball out for a bit see if that helps? Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Hmm think it maybe was his head! Just spent 20 mins leaning over the birthing ball and the pain seems to have eased a lot. Will still ask doc later, may as well, but don't feel so worried now xxx


----------



## merristems

Looks right fj! I love seeing there names and weights down :) 
I made beetroot a d chocolate brownies omg i want to eat them all!!
1 more day of work then maternity leave hurrah!


----------



## mackjess

my ribs get a little sore too dolly, and my naughty boy is still breech.

fj, good work on the dates. I can't wait to find out who is next.

bd, thought about how rude your consultant was about you not trying ecv and got mad again! hope you hear back from them today.

lk, just had my breastfeeding class last night and they said nipple soreness can happen early on due to all the hormone changes, but if they are still painful and sensitive after day 4 or 5 to ring your doctor. hope you're feeling more comfortable now.

afm, I was pretty pleased with myself for realizing baby was transverse yesterday. 1- it explained me feeling less movement as that would be more crowded. 2-being sideways is halfway to being turned. 3- it explained why my side hurt cause it was where I could feel his head. so last night after I got home i feel more movement than I had in a few days. I immediately hopped on the ball and did bounces and rotations in case he was trying to go head down. got up after an hour, and he was back to his wiggly self, kicking me in the pelvis and I feel his head back under my ribs. :(

my appt isn't till late this afternoon. i figure I will sit on the ball more today since I'm working from home and see what happens. if he's breech today, I will get my surgery scheduled. I'm a little more hopeful that he could turn in the next few days though. he's never been sideways before so I think he was trying, and if he had room to do that he might have room to make it. I just wish dh was here for my appt later.


----------



## BeautifulD

Dolly - Yeah I would say its his head then.... These naughty boys! just goes to show men are trouble from the word go :haha: 

Mj I really really hope he turns for you. My little dude was having a crazy time in there on monday I think it was and I could feel his head in my side, I got a little hopeful but after another few crazy movements he was back to usual position. Frustrating! I really don't think my lo can turn, apparently (according to the bitch registrar) he's a big baby so that would explain why (if he even is a big baby!) I don't understand how he can be huge as she was trying to suggest as I'm carrying smaller than I was with either of my girls and they were 6lbers.... or maybe he just likes it where he is... Closer to my heart :cloud9: 

I really hope he turns for you, for both of you and they stop being stubborn :) :hugs: 

Afm.... I think I have a sty coming, my eye is so damn sore! Cor all I seem to do is moan lately, sorry ladies!


----------



## flapjack10

Glad that all seems ok, Dolly. Let us know what doc says.

Mmm beet root and chocolate - sounds amazing! Yay for mat leave! 

MJ - At least he tried - bless him! All these Breechy boys! 

BD - sorry about the sty! They are so sore! You moan away my love! I feel like all I do is moan to my OH recently. He must be sick of me, except I promised him I would attempt to DTD tonight! He joked that all I wanted him for was to put a baby in me and then try to get it out! It's so not true! :haha: I said, who knows what happens during birth or when I'll be able to do it again. So I wanna do it now while we have the chance!

xxx


----------



## kelly4

Hi ladies, see my consultant today and even though consultant wanted me to have c-section at 38 weeks, they are fully booked so having her on the 17th of July, so 39 weeks exactly. My kidneys are not functioning properly and have alot of blood in my wee, so waiting now for an emergency scan on them, so painful but I keep thinking just 3 weeks and 5 days left, I hope it goes quick, how is everyone else doing xx


----------



## flapjack10

Eeek Kelly. I hope the time passes quickly or a slot opens up earlier! Sounds painful :hugs:

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Bahaha oh I still have a problem getting dh to get in the mood... he really doesn't like pregnant loving. I won't lie, I REALLY can't wait to get our sex life back! 

Ewww beetroot and chocolate :sick: sounds rough! Lol.

Ugh I've just been stung by a bee in my foot putting the washing out, the pain! I haven't been stung since I was a kid... you forget the pain those little buggers cause. Needless to say it got the full forceof my foot on its head once I realised :gun: 

Not long kelly :happydance:


----------



## merristems

Ouch kelly i hope they sort you out quickly poor kidneys:( glad you have a date now xxx

Bd that sucks about the bee, i guess the on ly conselation is the die once they have stung you! 

I keep thinking yeah tonight we will do the deed but then my head hits the pillow! Beetroot and chocolate is flippin Awesome! Plus you can feel self rightious about it being one of your 5a day!:haha: last day of work tomorrow woooooowhoooooooo!:happydance:


----------



## mackjess

BD, you're hurting from eye to foot! Girl, take it easy today.

FJ, I have been a moan lately too. I told DH he was probably glad to be out of town for a week, but he said he didn't want to leave me. He's texted and called more than ever to check on me a lot so I believe him. Cute fella, but I wish he was here to carry my laundry up! I did it, but keep getting dressed downstairs cause I didn't carry up more than a basket of my underthings. :haha:


----------



## amjon

flapjack10 said:


> Monro - I hate dreams like that :( :hugs:
> 
> MJ - glad everything feels ok with bump, it's best to be vigilant though :)
> 
> BD- I'm still so annoyed about how you've been treated, at least the RMC are on your side!
> 
> Dolly - how was the baby shower?
> 
> Merri - did you make brownies? nom nom nom
> 
> LVn - YAY!
> 
> Amjon - fab weights for twins!
> 
> LK - GL with BFing xxx
> 
> So let's get this straight we've had these Beach Bumps become Beach Babies:
> 
> LVnMommy: Maddix born on 31/05/13 weighing 4lbs
> LadyKara: Taylor born on 16/06/13 weighing 8lbs 4oz
> GirlinYork: Elodie born on 18/06/13 weighing 7lbs 3oz
> Amjon: Ashton and Austin born on 19or20/06/13 (can't tell cos of time difference) weighing 5lbs 15oz & 6lb 7oz
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> xxx

6/19 here. :)


----------



## Dollybird

Well just back from docs! Got some eczema around my eye bizarrely so been started on cream for that. Said to him about the pain. He felt my tummy and confirmed bubs still breech but wasn't sure about what was causing the pain. He sai if it continues or gets worse he wants me to contact the maternity unit as its not his area of expertise. So not a whole lot use really! Gonna see how I go- pain has eased a lot but I'm still tender so guess ill wait it out but I'm a bit paranoid now so if it doesn't go completely then I will be contacting the hospital definitely! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Oh no BD! bloody bee! As if you haven't got enough going on!

That's what happens to me too, Merri. I'm always like 'tonight's the night' :sleep:. Any excuse to eat beet root for me! I love it!

MJ - my hubby is a saint too. It makes me feel bad, but then I think that being pregnant is really hard and he's never going to go through it - so it's best to remind him how hard it is!

Dolly - oooof on he eczema - hope it's not too itchy! Yep it's not really GP's area. Maybe give the community midwives or day unit a ring if you're starting to get paranoid. You don't wanna lose sleep over it.


----------



## BeautifulD

I have a new date :yipee: 2nd July :happydance:


----------



## Dollybird

Woohoo that's brilliant news bd! Bet u are pleased! :happydance: xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah I so am :D I'm so pleased I rang her now. I knew they would be much more sympathetic :) xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Ooh you've only got a week and a half to wait!! How exciting!! I'm well jel! Lol :winkwink: xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Not even that :happydance:


----------



## monro84

Supermoon this weekend so maybe you will be soon FJ hopefully it does not affect the rest of us that are under 38 wks.


----------



## flapjack10

BD - you stole my due date! :haha:

Happy for you hun xxx


----------



## merristems

11days bd wòoooooooooooooooop!!
Yes auspicious moon for mid summer i think fj is going to pop too! ;)

Blugh reflux is back choc ice worked yesterday! Im going to get one! Think bubs is sitting in my stomach!


----------



## mackjess

bd that is awesome.

just found out bubs turned today. it must have happened overnight because his little head was in my ribs last night. I didn't poke around too much today since they are usually very sore when I do that. they said he was pretty smooshed up so hope he stays that way. I feel so silly for stressing all week.


----------



## Dollybird

Aw jess congrats! So pleased he's turned for you! Xxx


----------



## merristems

Mj thats brilliant news all that bouncing paid off!! Fx he stays now keep bouncing and keep on your left when you sleep! Yeah!


----------



## ladykara

Jess that's fab news !!!!!! So pleased xxx


----------



## mackjess

Since he's a little ahead on growth, I'm scheduled to be induced at 39 weeks, on July 18th! I'm so excited! Of course if he decided to show up on his own after 37 weeks it wouldn't hurt my feelings! I guess I better get back to my RLT since I know he's not breech now. When are you supposed to start EPO?


----------



## ladykara

My birthday is the 19th..... I hope someone in this group has their babies then x


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats MJ! What a little dude he is to have turned! :dance:

xxx


----------



## mackjess

I was shocked! he is a big guy too so it makes me hopeful that dolly and bd have time to turn too.

ordered some epo and started my rlt again. going to the store tomorrow to get some almond oil to use for the massage. ready to get this guy here!


----------



## flapjack10

I've been so lazy with RLT and EPO - only used them once :dohh: I'll have no one else to blame when I'm two weeks overdue! 

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Highly recommend the RLT in large quantities and regularly. My midwife said she had never seen a first time mum under an epidural push a baby out in 15 minutes x


----------



## BeautifulD

I highly recommend RLT too, I took it with both girls (of course I haven't been bothering this time ;) ) and both second stages were super fast :thumbup: going back to read on what I have missed out on...


----------



## BeautifulD

flapjack10 said:


> BD - you stole my due date! :haha:
> 
> Happy for you hun xxx

Aaaah FJ I'm sorry :haha: Thank you lovely xxx



merristems said:


> 11days bd wòoooooooooooooooop!!
> Yes auspicious moon for mid summer i think fj is going to pop too! ;)
> 
> Blugh reflux is back choc ice worked yesterday! Im going to get one! Think bubs is sitting in my stomach!

Merri I think you maybe right, FJ next! :thumbup:

:sick: I was up half the night with reflux, we went for a meal last night and didn't eat until around 9 so I think that has a lot to do with it :dohh: didn't help that I had run out of rennies... I feel your pain chick :hugs:



mackjess said:


> bd that is awesome.
> 
> just found out bubs turned today. it must have happened overnight because his little head was in my ribs last night. I didn't poke around too much today since they are usually very sore when I do that. they said he was pretty smooshed up so hope he stays that way. I feel so silly for stressing all week.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Brilliant news Jess!! Awww I'm so made up for you :hugs:


----------



## merristems

I think milk is helping my reflux?! 
So RLT how many cups? And epo how many capsuals?? 

Why does july feel like a life time away :( im not wishing my life away but im bored!

Oh i got message from Scorpio her waters broke this week, tues i think, she is in hospital being monitored for infection, no labour yet, bubs is well i think shes 35wks xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah milk is good, I spent most of the night in the fridge lol. I find it only helps for a very short time though. 

Here's a great thread merri 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...eaf-tea-rlt-evening-primrose-oil-epo-faq.html
It has lots of q&a that will help.

It does feel like a life time away but its only what, 9 days away... these last few weeks are the hardest for sure!

Good luck scorpio!! :hugs:


----------



## merristems

Thanks bd will check it out now xxx
I know its not long but im also last as not technically full term til 24th!! Oh well!


----------



## BeautifulD

Ahhh Merri, I didn't realise you were at the back end of July :dohh: it will come round so quick though, look how quick all our pregnancies have gone so far :hugs:


----------



## JDH1982

As promised guys, my update from my 20 week scan. All was perfect, everything measuring spot on and baby looks great :happydance:

Pics attached. We stayed team yellow too :thumbup:

Very glad to see that everything for all of you is still going well. Always stalking for news :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-14 17.51.52 (2).jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 1









2013-06-14 17.52.53.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mackjess

I've got my rlt seeping now. it's too hot here too drink it hot so I'm going to chill it and mix it with cranberry juice for a lovely iced tea. pretty excited to try it. And I'm waiting till I'm 37 weeks to start epoi think. I don't want it to work too fast! dh has to leave town Monday, but will be back Wednesday. Good thing is his last trip, I need those swimmers to get me ready! and of course I better start on the massage since I keep hearing big baby with a big head. so much to do!

lovely scan photos. they haven't been able to get a profile shot of my little guy the last 2 scans! so Scorpio is on her way now. glad the baby is staying put a little longer with no complications.

merri, when I got to 8 weeks then 6 weeks I swear it felt like it was never going to get here. now I just have 25 days left. eek!


----------



## BeautifulD

Its really actually quite nice chilled jess :thumbup:


----------



## ladykara

JDH - love the scan pic and well done staying team yellow, don't know how u can not be tempted x

I'm a huge evening primrose fan now, the two nights I took two something happend within 12 hours, the RLT tasted like monkey balls and only had one cup of it... Some girls are putting a EPR pill up them but I didn't want to risk doing that.... X


----------



## merristems

Haha monkey balls! Lol 

Congrats JDH super scan shots well done on staying team yellow i am too it was hard though!

I find RLT Make me thirsty about an hour after i drink it. Im wsiting until 37weeks for epo dont want it working as fast as LKs did! No bloody way im putting it up inside!


----------



## flapjack10

Just had lunch with my sister and went for a walk after. Went for a wee and think I lost a bit of my mucus plug! It was a massive glob of discharge. No blood in it though. I've got a bit of backache, but I have just stuffed my face and gone for a walk so could be that. I don't think anything's going to happen just yet!

I'm meant to be going out for a meal tonight so let's hope baby holds off for a few more hours anyway :haha: 

Merri - it does seem ages away, but once you're on mat leave you can get stuff sorted and REST! It's great.

Ooooh GL Scorpio! Hope all is well!

JDH - Fab scan pic! So happy for you.

MJ - I wish I'd done more massage on EPO, but maybe a year is just inevitable for me! I've just got a feeling it's gonna happen and I can't prevent it!

LK - Monkey balls :haha: I didn't mind the taste, but just found it boring and would rather have a real cuppa tea!


----------



## BeautifulD

LK :rofl: just out of interest.... How do you know what monkey balls taste like!?!?! :shock:


----------



## BeautifulD

Eeeeee FJ!!!! exciting! c'mon Cheekyface you're next :happydance:


----------



## merristems

Ohhh cool hopefully cheeky face will be rockin up soon too! Yippie xxx


----------



## flapjack10

BeautifulD said:


> LK :rofl: just out of interest.... How do you know what monkey balls taste like!?!?! :shock:

 :rofl: 

You mean you don't? You haven't lived! :haha:

I don't think anything's going to happen soon! It was a shock to see the mucus plug though after hearing so much about it! DTD must have knocked it loose a bit maybe? 

Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

FJ :shock: :sick: :rofl: 

Hmmm I forgot about DTD... It could be leftovers, I remember that happening with Zoe! it was never like usual leftovers just ended up coming out a big glob (tmi) I couldn't tell you this time though.... I'm :cry: on :cry: a :cry: sex :cry: ban :cry:


----------



## flapjack10

Awww :hugs: hopefully not long for you on the sex front!

Merri said that too, but it deffo wasn't leftovers - honest! :haha:

xxx


----------



## ladykara

Lol I'm not a tea drinker, I have always wondered why tea is so popular... It's vile .... Reckon monkey balls would taste better

I'm starting to feel a bit better, now I'm back to my pre pregnancy weight I'm worried ill put on weight as I'm always hungry . I'm going to miss my amazing pregnancy hair too. I'm finding breast feeding a little easier, the pain to start with is still there but they don't look too bad now, I'm just hoping ill be able to produce enough, I feel like I have achieved something if he falls asleep after a feed, but in the evenings he seems to be feeding non stop. His sleeping from 12-7am didn't happen last night, I knew it was too good to be true, he seems to be a 4 hour baby, I hope he stays like that.

Below is a sample of the photos I had done with Paige and Taylor on thurs, I'm so happy how well they came out, can't wait to see the others..

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/null_zps28d9747c.png


----------



## mackjess

the picture is beautiful. love it.


----------



## merristems

Awwwwww so cute both of them!!


----------



## flapjack10

That picture is gorgeous! xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw lk that pic is stunning! Glad the breast feeding getting easier for you.  
Fj woohoo for plug!!!!!! Ooh I'm all excited that there might be another little beach bump born soon! Keep us updated!! Enjoy your meal tonight! 
Merri I totally know what u mean.. I feel mega impatient.. Trying my best not to and to enjoy the time off to relax.. But it's so hard! I just wanna meet my wee man! Glad your reflux is better. Mine still horrific! Another reason I want bubs out soon! Lol. 
Jdh congrats on your 20wwek scan! Glad all is well! 
Oh good luck to Scorpio! Glad her and bubs doing ok. 
Bd why the sex ban?? Is it cause bubs breech? I was wondering about things like that and epo as obviously I wouldn't wanna risk going into labour with bubs breech.. But then again he might turn during labour... Hmm. I must ask the consultant on Friday. 
Hope everyone else well! Laughing at the monkey balls chat! 
I'm tired.. Been visiting my auntie in Coldstream it's a good hour and half away so I'm tired after the drive. She knitted me a stunning shawl though and a pram blanket also. Early bed for me tonight though. 
Question.. Anyone else got really Achey inner thighs? Kinda like when you've done loadsa squats?ine have been like that the past few days and getting worse.. And I defo ain't been at gym! Lol. And here's the tmi part- The pain kinda goes up my bum and into my lady bits.. Thoughts? Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I've been feeling different down there ever since the glob went. Had really very mild, yet constant period pains too. I didn't have to go the meal - phew! I hope baby doesn't come tonight because hubby really deserves to let his hair down and have a couple of drinks! 

Take it easy Dolly. That blanket sounds lovely. I've had that kind of pain before sometimes after getting off my ball...?


----------



## mackjess

I've had the same pain after the ball too!


----------



## Dollybird

Hmm well it crossed my mind that perhaps ball to blame- I've been on it a lot recently trying to get the wee monkey to turn.. But mostly I just lean over the top of it. Xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Few shots of my rainbow. I'll be back to update a birth story soon - soooo tired but so happy :)

Moments after birth
https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1011906_10152954793510301_847500275_n.jpg

Kisses :)
https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1010032_10200852995360021_2111618753_n.jpg

https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1004028_10200837552573961_64003227_n.jpg

https://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/5939_10200834290532412_2047523688_n.jpg

:cloud9: We are SO in love. 

I hope everyone else is well. When I get a moment or the energy I'll catch up with everyone and their rainbows xx


----------



## flapjack10

Ooooooohhhhhhh my goodness! So gorgeous GIY! Those pics are lovely! 

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw giy the pics are beautiful.. Actually brought a wee tear to my eye the wee pic of you giving bubs a kiss. Xxx


----------



## ladykara

GIY- OMG how gorgeous !!!!! Can't wait to hear the birth story congrats honey xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

She is a complete doll giy, so gorgeous! 

I've been sick tonight :( not feeling well.... sigh! Nevermind only 10 days to go :)


----------



## merristems

Omg she is a total angel tears of joy here! Xxxxxx

Dolly it prob is the ball, my bits hurt after ive been on it for a while!
Fj weeeeee not long now im sure of it!
Bd soz youre feeling ick :(
Scorpio update....baby Leon was born 6pm on 22nd of June 5lb he is tiny but breathing unassisted :) !!


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats Scorpio! xxx

Hope you're feeling better today, BD xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Congratulations scorpio!! Xx

Yeah I'm alright, no idea what that was all about last night lol. Honestly I'm falling apart at the seams :p xx


----------



## ladykara

Scorpio- congrats honey xx

BD - glad your feeling better xx

Will you guys hurry up and have ur babies, I need some one to moan with me about sore nipples ....:haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Glad you're feeling better BD! I think we're all crumbling to bits now! Our bodies are not our friends!

Hehe won't be long LK!


xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats Scorpio!!

LK, I feel like Pamela Anderson! My boobs are so massive and they tingle when Elodie cries. It's insane :)


----------



## JDH1982

GIY - she is beautiful, congrats! xx


----------



## A1983

Im knackered!! And my quads hurt too-oh says it's from carrying weight of baby. It gets so bad like ive been at the gym after a 2 minute walk!

Giy/anyone-how much rlt? I've been drinking the loose tea at about 2-3 tablespoons in a teapot per day? It's so gross-def monkey balls flavour! I've just started Epo-1000mg a day/1 tablet enough? Orally too! 

Congratulations on your scan jdh-gorgeous! And well done to the turning babies!


----------



## A1983

Ps im jealous of you sexually able ladies! My bits are too sore. .can't even muster one for 'just in case it works'!


----------



## amjon

ladykara said:


> Scorpio- congrats honey xx
> 
> BD - glad your feeling better xx
> 
> Will you guys hurry up and have ur babies, I need some one to moan with me about sore nipples ....:haha:

We're on day four and my monkies have already decided biting is better than sucking sometimes. They keep falling asleep for their night feedings too after waking us up.


----------



## amjon

Congrats on the new babies! Now we can moan about getting up all night together.


----------



## girlinyork

Amjon it must be twice as fun for you! Xx


----------



## ladykara

GIY Taylor falls asleep not long after I start feeding him, he doesn't need a lot before he seems done which worries me... Have you had any pain ?


----------



## mackjess

LK, just had my BF class last week. They said some babies eat a lot at once, some will take 2-3 feedings just to get an ounce. After a couple weeks they find out how much they need. Try not to worry too much! Your first milk is loaded with stuff for his immune system and nutrients so he is doing just fine. I think the diaper counting is more important. You want a few wet and a few dirty diapers every day and you know he's getting enough.

Amjon, how is it going with twins! I can't imagine. Our neighbor just stopped to talk to DH when they were doing yardwork (fairly new neighbors) and they have a 1 year old and just found out #2 is on the way. The husband told my DH that the first few months are pretty rough, and if we need food or anything to let them know and they'd bring us some. I thought that was so sweet! I hope you are getting lots of help for the non-baby stuff from friends and family.

Congrats Scorpio! And GIY, beautiful girl. You've done yourself proud.

AFM - same ol same ol. Drinking my raspberry tea. I chilled a pitcher of it and make it with half cranberry juice half tea, in a huge plastic cup over ice. It's pretty tasty that way. The instructions on mine said 1-3 cups in 3rd tri. I'm starting with one cup this week then gonna work myself up to 2 and 3 cups.


----------



## ladykara

Thanks jess, put my mind at rest xx


----------



## mackjess

hehe, easy for me to say since I'm not there yet. One of my best friends was going to take the day off work to hang out with me during my delivery, but I asked her to take the day off after to hang out with me at the hospital instead. She's BF her 3 babies with no issues, so I told her I might need her help with latching, etc. I think I'm more nervous about that than the delivery to be honest. The medical staff will take care of whatever crops up during labor and I'll get thru it. The after though, phew, that's gonna take some work and getting used to!


----------



## girlinyork

ladykara said:


> GIY Taylor falls asleep not long after I start feeding him, he doesn't need a lot before he seems done which worries me... Have you had any pain ?

Elodie does this too. I change her nappy or if she needs it take it off and put it back on and it wakes her up. I'm a bit sore but am keeping up with nipple cream. It's the first few sucks which hurt the worst though x


----------



## Dollybird

Congrats to Scorpio! 
A1983 - snap!! I'm pretty uncomfy down there.. Dtd is a pretty scarey thought!
Hope eveyone well. 
Well it's 4am here and I'm up vomiting due to the worst excess acid/heartburn ever :-( feeling pretty miserable. Was meant to be meeting a friend for coffee this morning.. Prob a no go now! 
Had my 2nd babyshower yesterday it was amazing! Had such a lovely time! Will
Post a wee bump pic taken at then event itself! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

View attachment 633989


----------



## merristems

Lovely bump Dolly sorry about the sickness its rubbish! Hope you feel better later so you get to see your friend. 
My spd is playing up again went for a lovely walk at a national trust estate but paying for it now!
Any more exciting updates fj? Or anyone else for that matter? 
Our rennovations are nearly finished on our house, its been a wee bit stressful!


----------



## flapjack10

Dolly you look gorgeous! Bumpilious! Sorry about heartburn!

Merri - sorry about SPD take it easy, my love.

MJ - keep up the good work on the RLT,

GL to all you yummy mummy's trying to get settled in with your rainbows!

AFM - I woke up at 3.30 in pain - ooof it felt bad. Like baby was burrowing into my pelvic bone! It went away, but I couldn't get back to sleep. At 5am I started getting very mild backache again. So I think something is happening, but I think it's one of those that's gonna last days/or even a week. I'm just being really calm about it and taking it as it comes. Got back to sleep about 6ish, but think I'll have to get up now!

Cheekyface has been going mental! Proper thrashing about - as in "Let me out!"

Plus my stretchies are really itchy! 

Apparently srrhc is having a section today? GL! maybe we should change our name to June bumps at this rate!

xxx


----------



## kelly4

Congrats scorpio, all these babies, just wish it would hurry up but I am trying to keep myself busy so hopefully time will fly, how is everyone.


----------



## merristems

Reeee i knew things were going to get going fj! Prob bubs is trying to engage proper now :) try to stay calm, like you say it could be severals days yet fx not too long now :)
Kelly it wont be long hun until its your turn.
Good luck Srrhc xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

I can just imagine me still being here next week saying, "Yep still got mild back pains"

xxx


----------



## merristems

Oh wow my hunger is back with avengence today eek, we have nothing interesting in cupboards! Im so bored of everthing :(


----------



## Dollybird

Aw I feel so miserable! The acid is so bad and making me sick...! Argh that'll teach me for eating endlessly yesterday!! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh fj I hope that bubs of yours comes out soon! 
Merri hope u have a nice restful day today and feel better! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Dolly :hugs: are you hitting the gaviscon?

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Dolly you look stunning.

FJ, that's how it started for me. Get bouncing and using the EPO!


----------



## A1983

GIY-how much epo hun?

FJ-you are so funny!! 'Let me ouuut' is exactly how it feels when the babies go crazy in there isn't it ha ha! Hope things progress quickly for you! 

Jess-you bf guru  

Dolly-yes you look absolutely stunning!!

I had a quick trip to delivery last night just because bubs had been very quiet and did not go crazy when I started prodding and moving around-I looked like a mad woman after an hour as was getting nervous, on the ball..off the ball..prod...on all fours..flip onto back...prod, prod...doppler...etc! Anyway he's fine! And as soon as we got home from hospital he started moving lots! And today is definitely on the 'let me out of here' scale!  mw's were lovely-said to come back every day if I was worried. Whilst there (and once I knew he was ok) I felt so settled and almost wished I was in there for labouring! Just maybe needed my actual hospital bag (will finish today!) and some more sleep! Ohh and finally decided on pram-getting the Silver cross surf carrycot/pram/car seat this weekend 

How's everyone's lists doing? Mine are re-forming each time I complete them :-/ !!


----------



## girlinyork

I put two capsules from Holland and Barrett up my flu before bed x


----------



## flapjack10

A1983 - deffo best to go see the MWs if you're worried about FM. Glad everything was ok!

My bag is all packed, but I keep sneaking stuff in, like tissues and pregnacare. Stuff like that! My hubby's bag desperately needs snacks putting in it. I won't cope without snacks!

xxx


----------



## A1983

Thanks GIY! 

Yeah definitely-half my bag is going to be just snacks


----------



## merristems

Mmmmmmm snacks! I just went to waitrose to buy a few bits spent 40quid! Woops! I found this useful list for good snacks whilst in labour www.birthtakesvillage.com/labor-food/ 
A1983 glad babes woke up! Must have been scary :(


----------



## girlinyork

flapjack10 said:


> A1983 - deffo best to go see the MWs if you're worried about FM. Glad everything was ok!
> 
> My bag is all packed, but I keep sneaking stuff in, like tissues and pregnacare. Stuff like that! My hubby's bag desperately needs snacks putting in it. I won't cope without snacks!
> 
> xxx

While I was under the epidural I wasn't allowed snacks so I got pretty peckish. When it came to pushing I pushed extra hard so I could be in time for dinner but once she was born I didn't care about dinner lol


----------



## flapjack10

That's a good point, but I get a bit mean when I'm hungry! Haha plus my hubby is an eating machine - my parents call him the 'recycle bin' :haha: he's gonna need food to keep him going. Oh yeah and he's really skinny - damn him!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies! I certainly don't feel it! Lol :winkwink: treated myself to some new nail varnish today- it's amazing how just even getting a wee thing like that makes me feel better bout myself though. 
A1983 sorry u had a scare but so glad everything's ok. Always best to get checked if you are ever in any doubt. I've finished packing baby's bag but only half done mine- think a lot of mine will be lay minute but ie written lists in my wunderlist app and ticked off the things that are already in it- so tht when the time comes I will know what still needs to go in. Xxx


----------



## merristems

:rofl: we sure like our food here!


----------



## mackjess

Twinkies went bankrupt in the US and hadn't been sold in awhile. They were bought by someone and will now be back on the shelves July 15. I hope I can find some before I deliver!!


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks Merri - that link didn't work. I think this might https://www.birthtakesavillage.com/labor-food/ 

xxx


----------



## merristems

Oh yes your link works doh!


----------



## ladykara

I wasn't hungry straight after birth but after a few hours I so hungry I could have eaten my placenta ...lol I spent my entire pregnant hardiy eating a thing to suddenly being hungry all the time !!!

Dolly you look amazing, I have bump envy xx


----------



## A1983

Ahhh GIY, so it wasn't the rlt that got Elodie out sharpish, it was the thought of missing dinner ;-) love it!!

Thanks for the link Merri-think my bag will also contain some chocolate and crisps too...and take-away menus! I'm starving...off to make dinner! 

Dolly you are so right-infact that's just reminded me-when the hospital said to come in last night, I looked down and my chipped toe nail varnish and had a very quick re-coat :-/ my oh did a double take when he saw me! Well practiced though-only took a few extra seconds-it's not as if I suddenly started using my hair removal cream, that did stay on the shelf! Ohhh and yes re the list for hospital bag-im the same as some things will be packed last minute like my red lamp and pillow!


----------



## flapjack10

Yes my nails are done too (we're such girls :haha:)

However, I have attempted to shave and trim my bits, but it was terrifying! 

xxx


----------



## merristems

Lol fj! I gave up on hair removal long ago! Cant see or reach anckles or fuff now anyway so what the hell it will be the last thing on my mind hopefully! My toes are gold and sparkly!


----------



## A1983

Ohhh gold and sparkly-nice! With the hair removal cream ive been sitting spread eagled in front on my mirrored wardrobe and applying a *thick*! layer...then just staying there for 8 mins like a beached whale, then waddling off to shower being careful not to get any cream elsewhere ha ha! Ill do it next in about a week just in case-I dont really care if there's hair there but when I completely leave it...well they may need to shear me before examining me! Gosh I feel sick this morning (aside to my conversation)


----------



## BeautifulD

A :rofl: 

I'm very lucky and have a very steady handed husband who really doesn't mind doing it for me.... unfortunately I have to take all my sparkly nail varnish off :(


----------



## Dollybird

Haha well actually immac/veet features heavily in my birth plan! Hahaha.. It's goes:
Labour starts, take paracetemol, try and do number two (not wanting to do that during birth!), hair removal bikini line (immac/veet on the ready!), sit on ball, hospital...

And that's as far as I got! But in all seriousness the main reason I wanna attempt some maintaince down below is that I've heard if they have to take u for csection they shave it all anyways.. With a cheap bic razor! Now that's some itching post partum that I don't want! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Ooh my nails are all lovely and sparkly now too! Got a lovely pink glittery no7 one, and hubby kindly painted them, and did a surprisingly good job.
Started my first lot of epo today orally.. Quite nervous now........
Xxx


----------



## merristems

:rofl:A1983 priceless image! Hope sickness goes soon :(
Bd you are very trusting my dh is hairy faced and practically faints if he sees me shaving my knees, hes like agggghh how can you do that so fast i cant even do my lip without cutting myself!
Dolly i love your birth plan thats pretty in depth! I hope you have a few other diy chores to keep you busy whilst waiting! I might clean the windows!
Afm baby had a foot under my ribs all day yesterday made me positively miserable! All good now though. Anyone else suprised at how immobile they are?!!


----------



## girlinyork

Get those Venus razor blades with built in gel. I wad shaving blind with those two days before elodie was born and not a single nick or sore patch. I'd get Chris to check my handy work and the blades were so good he would get any bits I missed without incident :) x


----------



## flapjack10

Uuurrrrrggghhh hormones are a bitch today...!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

I'm feeling all inspired now.. Just tweezed my eyebrows and think I might now tidy bikini line and maybe even pop on a bit fake tan for good measure! I feel surprisingly energetic this morning.. Cleaning, washing clothes etc.. It won't last! Hahaxxx


----------



## merristems

Wish i had some get up a d go! I have do e our laundary today, plus washed my fabric i have to make a moby wrap! But mostly i sat in garden eating biscuits!


----------



## A1983

Mmmm biscuits....

Yes I normally have a crazy 2 hour nesting period after breakfast-cleaning, washing, list making...then I exhuast myself and eat for the rest of the day! Just been sick tho :-( and bit of loose tum. Feeling a little better but nausea coming and going. Just want to make it to nct tomorrow eve as were having the hospital tour then all going for an Indian afterwards! Will stay in bed today x


----------



## mackjess

I worked from home yesterday, and literally stayed in bed all day with my laptop cause my feet are so swollen. =(

I use the Venus razor as well, and I bought a cheap wet dry electric razor off amazon to get a close trim on the bits. used it before my last app since she was checking my cervix, and it wasn't too bad. my skin is too sensitive for even my lovely Venus razor in that area right now.

should get my epo in the mail today, and got some oil last night to start the massage. I actually have to go into the office today so we will see how much energy I have for that tonight.


----------



## mackjess

I know I don't have much prego time left, but I'm seriously considering buying some compression socks for my feet/ ankles. not even out of bed yet and they hurt. has anyone tried them?


----------



## merristems

Ouch jess, never tried them but im sure they would help. When mine were bad the otherday i put feet up on pillow an lay on back for a bit, also did some yoga stretches which helped


----------



## mackjess

I laid back all day yesterday with my feet up on pillows, and my laptop propped up like pillows like a desk and more pillows for my arms like armrests. My dog was in heaven snuggling up with me! lol

I had a pair of tall athletic stretchy socks that I wear when running for my shins, so I wore those around this am while I was getting ready. It seemed to help, but they aren't quite long enough. I might try a pair of knee-high ones since they helped. It's in the upper 90s and super humid, so I took them off to wear my flippy floppies, but I think if I wear the socks around the house I think they'll help. I'm just going to get the ones they sell for diabetes and stuff at the pharmacy. They are much cheaper than the maternity compression socks.

I wish my hubs didn't hate feet so much. Got a mani/pedi yesterday and it was AMAZING and the slimmest my feet have felt in awhile. I can't afford to get those every day or I would! :haha:


----------



## theroselegacy

I am two weeks from my due date, however, unlike some of you ladies who are dealing with swollen feet, mine aren't swollen but are painfully sore. Sometimes it hurts just to walk. Anyone have that happen to them and know why??


----------



## mackjess

Mine were like that before I got to the swelling problems I've had the last week or so. I'd roll them around on a tennis ball or something. I also had to buy a gel thing to put in the bottom of my shower cause standing on the hard surface was so painful. Do yours feel more like pins and needles? Happened to already own have a spiky massage roller thing that helped get the circulation going in my feet/ankles to help that pain. Even a hair brush felt good.


----------



## merristems

Hi thero, sorry but not had that problem...yet! What a weird symptom though. Hope they get better xxx


----------



## Dollybird

So the immac/veet was a disaster ladies! I couldn't really see what I was doing (or reach for that matter) and now it appears I have bald patches with the odd "tuft" here and there. If I go into labour anytime soon the midwives are gonna get a right laugh! Xxx


----------



## ladykara

I was keeping up with the shaving, I did it blind and it was scary...then I thought I wouldn't risk again until I was closer to due date so gave up..... Then I gave birth.. Typical !!!! I did tell the MW sorry and I didn't have time to shave and she laughed, but I'm the kind of person who washes my hair before going to the hair dressers !!! 

I'm starting to get over the boob pain finally, but have slight flu symptoms so I'm a little worried its a infection, MW over tomorrow so will mention it to her, it could be just lack of sleep.

We registered his birth today, he is now official and filled out the CB form. 

Hope to see another baby announcement soon on here xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Dollybird said:


> So the immac/veet was a disaster ladies! I couldn't really see what I was doing (or reach for that matter) and now it appears I have bald patches with the odd "tuft" here and there. If I go into labour anytime soon the midwives are gonna get a right laugh! Xxx

Sorry dolly.... :rofl: :rofl: 
I also missed out a great big line of hair when I attempted to do my legs*myself a few weeks back.

I told hubby last night that he has a few maintenance jobs to do for me at the weekend.... I'm so lucky really he said no problem without even a roll of the eyes lol. 

Not sure about foot pain, I have a very high instep and have noticed that my feet have flattened with thw extra weight which causes me some pain. Could be that?


----------



## BeautifulD

Wantingagirl - had her little pink bundle last night, baby Erin :happydance: not sure of details yetthough ladies xxx


----------



## merristems

Yeah more babas!xxx
Dolly i hope you have time for regrowth before baby arrives! Teeheee xxx
LK glad bfing is getting easier

Afm i just woke up!! Starving thougj, i have demolished 3 slices of peanut butter a bowl of cereal and some rice pudding!! Baby had wedged bum under my ribs i understand now why women always moan in late pregnancy! Also my lungs feel tiny!


----------



## girlinyork

Eeek congratulations WAG :D


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats WAG! :dance:

So, we got:


LVnMommy: Maddix born on 31/05/13 weighing 4lbs
LadyKara: Taylor born on 16/06/13 weighing 8lbs 4oz
GirlinYork: Elodie born on 18/06/13 weighing 7lbs 3oz
Amjon: Ashton and Austin born on 19/06/13 weighing 5lbs 15oz & 6lb 7oz
srrhc: Carter born on 24/06/13 weighing 9lbs 5oz
wantingagirl: 25/06/13 TBC

Hope that's right!


----------



## girlinyork

flapjack10 said:


> Congrats WAG! :dance:
> 
> So, we got:
> 
> 
> LVnMommy: Maddix born on 31/05/13 weighing 4lbs
> LadyKara: Taylor born on 16/06/13 weighing 8lbs 4oz
> GirlinYork: Elodie born on 18/06/13 weighing 7lbs 3oz
> Amjon: Ashton and Austin born on 19/06/13 weighing 5lbs 15oz & 6lb 7oz
> srrhc: Carter born on 24/06/13 weighing 9lbs 5oz
> wantingagirl: 25/06/13 TBC
> 
> Hope that's right!

Oooh, I'll need to add tickers to the front page now. Just need Scorpio's boy too x


----------



## flapjack10

I was bound to miss someone! :dohh:

LVnMommy: Maddix born on 31/05/13 weighing 4lbs
LadyKara: Taylor born on 16/06/13 weighing 8lbs 4oz
GirlinYork: Elodie born on 18/06/13 weighing 7lbs 3oz
Amjon: Ashton and Austin born on 19/06/13 weighing 5lbs 15oz & 6lb 7oz
Scorpio: Leon born on 22/06/13 weighing 5lbs
srrhc: Carter born on 24/06/13 weighing 9lbs 5oz
wantingagirl: 25/06/13 TBC


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Man I'm uncomfy today! Been really crampy the past couple of days and my bump feels like it weighs a ton! Only relief I'm getting is on the birthing ball. Meant to ask but does anyone else feel like their legs and hips are constantly sore and stiff - like the day after the gym? It eases a bit after I get going but never goes away.
Congrats on all these new little bundles!!! Lovely to hear of all the new arrivals.. Looking forwrd to more!! 
Which brings me to another thing.. Past week I've new losing big clumps of mucus.. Which I can only think of as plug.. And woken up a couple of times with brown discharge also. Mw says it is plug coming away gradually. I'm hoping this is a good sign! Does anyone else wonder how they can possibly go much longer.. And get much bigger??
Lk hope u not coming down with something? Glad the breast pain easing!
Merri my ribs taking a pummelling too.. It's sore isn't it?!
Bd I think ill need to get hubby to take care of the maintaince too the next time. Think it would be wiser! Although its given me a giggle! 
Hope everyone else doing well!!.xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh and jess the stockings are good! I have some.. Only thing is they too hot to wear when it's warm! Xxx


----------



## monro84

Dolly, I am like you I have had cramps off and on the past couple of days but I had them all last night. They were in the lower pelvic area though felt like pretty bad af cramps not my worst af cramps b/c I get them really bad but they also came in waves. I called the Ob nurse this morning and she had another nurse helping her with the calls I told her what was wrong she said that if they get higher up on my stomach and start to become 5 min apart then I would need to come in or go to L&D. The are still there but not as bad as last night. I told her I drank some water and took some tylonal she said if I need to continue taking tylonal every 4 to 6 hrs b/c they could last 3 more weeks. :dohh: I told her I was worried about popping my stitch she said that I would not dilated with it however I could then and it could pop but I would not notice it.:-s From what I read I will notice it and it is very painful if the stitch tears out before they are able to remove it. 8-[

But I am not bleeding and have not lost any mucus plug yet.


----------



## Dollybird

Argh monro that sounds painful! Thought of a stitch popping is making me cross my legs! Hope that doesn't happen to u.. When do they plan to take it out? Yeh your cramps sound like mine. A couple of nights ago I woke up and was having them regularly for a couple of hours but they died down- but the heavy periody crampy ache is pretty constant. Xxx


----------



## monro84

I have a growth scan next monday but one time he said that he was going to take it out at 37 wks. so that would be a week from monday. That is my fear that I will dilate and the stitch will pop but I have heard it is rare. Well that and getting the stitch removed are my fears right now then I will worry about the pain of labor lol. I was actually timing them last night and they were about 7 minutes apart and lasting about 2 to 2 1/2 minutes. I did it though an app and that was for close to an hr. and most of the time it was lying down. I have also heard that you loose weight before labor and I was at 175 then late last night I was 174.8 and this morning I was 173 so not sure what that is all about. I know I am still cramping but it is no where near like it was last night.


----------



## mackjess

Monro I hope the stitch hangs in there til you get it removed! I'm sure dealing with the pains would be easier if you weren't also worried about that!

Dolly I'm well jel of your pains. So far it doesn't seem like my man has even thought about leaving! But what you are describing sounds like the cervix getting ripened and ready! Last Friday the OB said my cervix was closed, hard, and the plug looked intact. Sigh. I know that it's different for everyone, it could be a few more days or a few more weeks, but at least you are showing signs! When is your next MW appt? Do you think he has turned?

Yay WAG! I can't wait to get more info!

AFM- same old. Still drinking my RLT. Didn't use my ball much Mon and Tue as my lower back hurt. I think it took some adjusting on my part after he turned, but feeling a bit better today so I'll be back on the ball tonight. Finally got everything purchased and washed that I needed for my hosp bag, so I'll pack that tonight so I can start taking my EPO. Doubt I'll be as lucky as LK but I want to have it ready just in case. :)

I'm also wondering how much longer I can make it. Every time I move or stand up it hurts and I have to let gravity sink in some before I can start walking. I'm even wearing my back brace! And I'm huge everywhere, from my ear lobes to my baby toe is fluffy feeling. So ready to get this show on the road!!


----------



## Dollybird

I'm seeing a consultant on Friday (ob) so hopefully will find out then if bubs has turned. Then I have midwife on Monday. Ohh you just reminded me about my back brace! Got fitted with one to help at work but forgot about it when I finished up. Will need to look it out it might help my hips a bit. 
Monro it certainly sounds like your body gearing up for labour- however my mum reminded me the cramps, loss of plug, and general gearing up can last weeks so hopefully you'll get your stitch out properly before it goes itself. Xxx


----------



## mackjess

I just got some socks to put on soon as I get home. And an iced tea since my feet nearly exploded running my errand in 99 degree heat! didn't even get decaf like I normally do so I'm hoping the caff tea will depuff my feet a little. desperate times!


----------



## JFG

hello ladies

gosh this board moves too fast for me  

Congrats to all the new babies that have arrived :happydance: 

well certainly won't be me next as no sign of my LO coming any time soon, getting the occasional BH but thats about it, i'm still taking RLT and have started taking EPO in the hope it helps me not go too overdue as i'm sooooo ready to meet my baby now getting very uncomfortable and impatient and my ribs are so sore :cry:

Dolly did your baby move? How are you feeling now, sounds like things are happening


----------



## ladykara

Yay congrats WAG !!!! Xx

Monro- ouch !! Sounds painful, hope it doesn't happen x

Bloody MW cancelling last min after I planned everything around them... They just turn up at any time of the day.x


----------



## mackjess

did they end up showing up today lk? that's a total bummer, especially since you had done questions for her.

right now I'm feeling the baby move a lot, and I am seeing my whole belly shift and had a good strong nudge down below. if this booger has turned again he is going to be in big trouble! please stay head down baby!


----------



## A1983

Wow-just came on here to talk about my cramping and Monroe and Dolly you've answered it already! I basically woke up in yhe middle of the night to medium-strong af type cramping low down-enough to wake me up, it came and went in contraction type phases (without bh tho) and realisation set in...uh oh this could be it...went for a wee expecting my waters to break or mucus plug to present to me on a tissue-nowt-woke poor oh up saying 'can you just talk to be for a bit' as I was really scared ladies! My teeth were chattering ha ha! Of course oh said 'of course' then promptly fell back to sleep! Anyway they stopped after about 6 strong comings and goings and I went back to sleep. Now reading your posts I feel pathetic ha ha! So this can happen for weeks??! And Dolly...you REALLY sound like things are progressing! Mucus plug&cramping! Really didn't expect me to be so scared-im going to be a nightmare-all mw keeps telling our nct group is to try and relax as this helps labour progress :-/ I think it being in the middle of the night doesn't help...


----------



## Dollybird

Still much the same jfg! Was crampy last night but feel ok this morning.. Had quite a bit of mucus plug away last night before bed- but no blood so guess it could still be a long while yet for me.. Which is fair enough I'm still early. I'm on the epo too but not the rlt as its advises not to take it if family history of breast cancer. 
A1983 aw hope u feel better this morning. I've been feeling a bit anxious too recently.. Almost to the point I feel a bit panicky at times. I think it's normal.. Prob just hormones and the whole build up to
Labour.
I have another thing bothering me.. I'm wondering if anyone else has had similar.. Well I've developed a new mole during my pregnancy.. Which I've heard is normal so didn't really worry about it.. It's raised almost kinda like a skin tag in appearance and its right beside my nipple.. No pain or itching associated with it. Anyways I noticedasy night it's changed colour.. It was a dark pink initially but now has a few dark patches- almost black- on it. Kinda worried now :-( gonna go get it checked tomorrow but I'm wondering if I'm worrying about nothing.. I need some reassurance it's driving me mad with worry! 
Jess hope bubs stays head down!! I'm sure he will - can't be much room for him to turn back the way now surely! Xxx


----------



## JFG

Ahh Dolly and A1983 I'm so excited for you and hope it doesn't go on for weeks! I have absolutely nothing lol but like you I'd probably panic if anything did start happening! Well I am taking the epo without asking mw but not seeing her until 39 +3 and wanted to get it in my system but bit dubious now as should really ok it first but can't see it doing any harm! 

Mackjess baby might just have a bit more space to have a good wiggle now head is down  

Lk - grr how rude, that would annoy me especially having a newborn and other children to organise!


----------



## A1983

Well ive developed a couple more brown moles around my nipple areas and im not a moley person-but go get it checked Dolly-for peace of mind at least.


----------



## girlinyork

A1983, when my waters went I was shaking with fear but it passed into excitement and I ended up having a lovely labour and now I am so in love with my little girl


----------



## girlinyork

I've also realised I've somehow missed out your ticker on the front page :dohh: whats your due date?


----------



## merristems

Mmm things are hotting up again in here! I cant keep up! 
Dolly i have deff grown some new moles, skin tag like ones under my armpits and a few on my boobs, they are tiny and i keep accidently scratching them off:dohh: you may have caught yours hence the black spots blood maybe? Sounds like your body is getting prepared hope he hangs on til 37wks for you xxx
Jfg sorry nothing for you yet, i think that baby is too comfy!
A1983 sorry for the scare lastt night, im sure however prepared we are we will all have pangs of fear during labor. :hugs:
LK blooming mw i hate that they wont give you an exact time! 
MJ Wriggling is good, mine is always wriggling now! Last night my cervix got a good bashing:haha:
Monro i hope that you get your stitch out before anything happens eek!
FJ Hope everything is ok with you today
WAG woop woop congratulations xxxx
Sorry if i missed anyone!

I slept so badly lastnight, i had a migraine that went on for ages, i woke up every hour with it still there until 4.30am when i relented and took some paracetamol. Also had to pee alot as baby was bumping my cervix all night too! Im thinking of putting a hospital bag together, although im hoping i wont need to go in, when did you guys do yours? 
I think im stressed! I keep wakimg up with clenched fists, its funny because i dont feel stressed until i go to bed! Hey ho!


----------



## mackjess

I started epo last night. it said to take 3 of the 1000mg pills a day. I just took one cause I was scared. :haha: how much are you ladies taking ?


----------



## mackjess

I'm so jealous if you ladies with your cramps. my guy seems nice and cozy, which is good. it's making me go lower on the rlt and epo doses, I don't want to rush him. once I start getting signs from him it's totally on though! I figured if nothing is happening by the 12th I'd up everything to full doses as they want to induce me on the 19th. I'd rather things start naturally, but I'm ok with induction as a last resort cause if he gets too big I'll have to have asection. 

can't wait to hear about more new symptoms and births! I have a bunch more flat freckles on my chest, and two skin tags up on my biz, close to the top of the hairline. going to assume it's ingrown hairs from my grooming attempts.I'll ask ob Friday if they haven't gone down at all since I can't see to investigate. dolly when I got the mirror out I saw areas of longer patches, so I didn't do so great either. you aren't alone there. :blush:


----------



## A1983

Thanks Jess and GIY-yeah im sure it will turn to excitement...but I was a bag of nerves-and it was nothing ha ha!!! My due date is 21/07/2013 and Jess ive been taking 1000mg epo and 3 cups rlt... (loose tea) and have upped epo to 2000mg from today-all oral atm! Don't know if it makes a difference up your foo but some say on other forums taken orally is fine and does the same job?!


----------



## A1983

Ps I had to take paracetamol for a really bad headache-don't worry  xx


----------



## JFG

Yeah my lo is also def too comfty! I'm taking 2 x 500mg capsules a day along with my rlt capsules and also rubbing 1 or 2 in cervix of a night when I remember but tbh I can't feel/reach cervix and worry about putting the epo up there in case I cause an infection or something! But taking 2 a day and inserting 2 at bedtime is supposed to work best from what I've read but I haven't spoke to my mw about it yet x


----------



## merristems

I dont see why mw would object to rlt or epo, i thin k they will on ly have an effect if your body and baby is ready anyway imho! I dont think a bit of tea is going to do any harm or induce labour, and epo has prostagladins in it but these are in spermies too and noone says dont have sex! Im going to be trying the lot as of 36wks!


----------



## JFG

Yes thats true, I can't see her objecting to epo either and when I asked about the rlt she recommended I start at 32 weeks one cup a day upping each week which I did then switched to the capsules at 36/37 weeks because it was easier she did say it wouldn't bring on labour but might make it easier when it happens and certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Dollybird

Merri I've had bubs hospital bag packed since 34 weeks! Lol. But prob jut cause I've been off work and a bit bored. Have half done my own bag- will have to do most of it last minute though. 
Jess I'm taking 1000mg once daily just now. Will possibly take more in a few weeks time. 
Well panic over about my mole ladies! The doc thinks it is just a skin tag after all and that the reason it's gone a bit black is cause I've maybe knocked it and its bled/bruised! He said to keep an eye on it though and if it gets bigger or sore to go back. So I'm much relieved! Glad I went. But my doctor must be getting sick of me I've become quite the hypochondriac the last few weeks.. Maybe it's just hormones making me more nervous! Xxx


----------



## merristems

Better to be safe when it comes to moles xxxx 
Yes i think boredom is driving me to pack a hospital bag, its best to be prepared than not! Headache is back been drinking lots so cant be that?! :(


----------



## Dollybird

Hmm maybe just a hormonal headache? I know they meant to be more common in 3rd tri. You've not got any swelling or visual disturbances have you? Xxx


----------



## merristems

No not swelling up or anything i think it was the air pressure now its raining i feel fine!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw that's good! Glad u feeling better xxx


----------



## ladykara

HV turned up and she was fab, MW has asked me to visit her at the hospital Saturday morning, I was hoping never to go back to that place ever again !!! 

Dolly- glad you posted, I always get more freckles and spider veins when I'm pregnant but I noticed I had a skin tag on my public bone.. Never had one before, I heard its harmless but always good to mention about moles or anything but I was told its normal.


Sending labour dust to everyone ..... Come on babies !!!! Xx


----------



## Dollybird

Well ladies I had my appointment with the consultant today and guess who's little monkey has finally turned! :happydance: I'm so happy it's such a relief. Still measuring pretty big (39weeks) but they not too concerned. My bp was up a bit for me and they concerned about my swelling, but urine dip was ok so no problems there for time being. I'm just so happy he's finally turned. I suspected it but I'd been wrong before so hadnt wanted to get my hopes up.
On another note I lost massive chunk on mucus plug today (tmi I know) and am pretty crampy.. Pelvis feels like its about to snap
In two! 
Lk glad your hv is nice, shame about having to go up to hosp though. 
Hope everyone doing well! Xxx


----------



## merristems

Woooowhooooo what a clever boy! So happy he turned dolly :) those birth balls have been working their magic! And woop for mucus plug yuk that sounds minging! Sorry! Are they worried about his size? Maybe it wont matter if he is on his way early then? 

Afm my boobs just grew i swear they werent this big when i woke up!!


----------



## Dollybird

They don't seem too worried.. Apparently they'd only worry if i was measuring greater than 4 weeks ahead. Oh I hope he is on way earlier (but of course only if he's ready) I'm so uncomfy! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

dolly it sounds like he is! I have my appointment later today. I hope she checks my cervix again to see if it's softening or doing anything. I have a feeling he is happy and comfy and sticking around awhile. he didn't have his head down anywhere near the exit at the last scan, and I've had no pelvic pain so I think he's still over to the side just hanging out. scan nurse had a good chuckle about how he was relaxed and making himself at home last week.

so glad he finally turned. these boys are trying to do us in already aren't they!


is your head better today merri? I wonder how bd and the other ladies are doing. I need more labor signs! it gives me hope!

afm, same old. rlt and up to two epos a day. haven't been on my ball much as my feet have been more swollen and they throb if I do anything but prop them up when I get home. by the time I went to bed last night it looked like the compression socks has really helped though. going to wear them all day today while I'm on the ball since I'm working at home. maybe getting to use it more this weekend will get things going for me. I'm officially full term Tuesday so he can show up anytime he pleases, even if that meant today. =)


----------



## merristems

Thanks MJ i feel fine today must have been hormones!
I hope your appointment goes well today and he is engaging! Not long til full term im so jealous but obviously prepared to wait! 

I started packing bags for baby today thats the easy bit out of the way! Im have no idea what to put in mine! Cor baby is really kicking me hard today! I like it but sometimes it supprises me and i jump a mile!


----------



## theroselegacy

any ladies recently been finding out how dilated they are? I'm at 38 weeks and have been at 3 cm for two weeks now. From what I have read that's common for a lot of women. I'm just wondering if it's going to change at all for my last two weeks.


----------



## A1983

Eeek Dolly how exciting! Give me your tips...have you done anything to bring this on?! How MUCH swiss ball bouncing?! So happy he's turned for you  pop your feet up for swelling? X


----------



## Dollybird

Glad the socks are helping a bit jess! 
Merri I'm the same - sometimes when bubs moved I almost hit the roof! It's quite uncomfy at times! 
Rose we don't tend to get cervix checks over here in the uk as routine so I'm not sure what my cervix is up to! Only hope it's starting to dilate and efface! 
A1983 I'm on the ball every day! I wonder if that's what helped him turn in the end. Are u using your ball much?
We went out for a Thai meal for our wedding anniversary tonight (we honeymooned in Thailand so wanted to reminise!) and I had a mega hot Thai curry and lots of pineapple juice .... Come out come out baby! Lol xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry I've been MIA the last couple I days. I've been feeling very sorry for myself and FED UP! I want to meet my baby now, I've had enough!

I'm a bit better today though. Congrats on the baby moving Dolly! Happy anniversary too.

xxx


----------



## A1983

You'll get there FJ! X

Ohhh I love thai food AND Thailand! I was there for 10 weeks last January  No I haven't been using ball :-/ maybe 15 mins every 3rd day...need to sort that out. I think cos his head had been down the whole time I haven't felt ive 'needed' to...but its about not going over 40weeks for me now so ill try anything!


----------



## A1983

Ps how much do you tend to lose when the mucous plug has been coming away-as in ive had teeny bits of it on tp after wees this last week-as in size of little nail or less! But I Google images of mp and it can be HUGE! Ha


----------



## Dollybird

Mine are sometimes just little bits, and sometimes big massive bits. 
That's me been on the ball for a good 45mins already this morning. My back is really killing today as is pelvis... He needs to come out soon! Lol
Aw fj hope your wee one comes out soon for you.xxx


----------



## ladykara

Yay dolly that's great news !!! 

I found grinding back and forth and in circles on the ball worked for me better than just bouncing, you have to get the pressure just right, I went into labour 2 hours after I did it that way rather than just bouncing, I could feel it on my cervix.

I lost a very small amount of plug, lost the rest of my plug ( the bloody show as they say) after a sweep...

TJ is now 8lbs 7 ( birth weight was 8lbs2 and they have now given me the all clear from the hospital) I just have to return back as he needs a scan and to see a consultant about his foreskin x


----------



## LVnMommy

Maddix is now 6lbs 7 ounces!!! That's the size of a reg.newborn!!! And is one month yesterday:) he has super bad reflux so that's very difficult to deal with, makes me poor baby super cranky (and a puker!! Lol) but of that's all he go out of his prematurity ill take it!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Ahhhh dolly thats brilliant news!! And happy anniversary :hugs: 

Mmm so am I the only breechy left now? :( lol. C section tuesday! Had my pre op bloods done yesterday eeeeeekkkkkk


----------



## merristems

Morning! Im bloody shattered and feet are fattiees again :( quick question, do any of you ever get sharp pains on cervix? I had a couple yesterday which gave me a fright. My baby has got heavy and my pelvis is achy from the weight, i cant tell if skippy is still head down but theres all sorts of hard lumpy bits going on in there!
Hope youre all ok happy anniversary dolly, well done Maddix on your growth, not long BD! Xxxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh lk thanks for the tip! Had a go at that last night - it's actually helped with the pain I've been having so pretty good! 
Glad to hear the babies are all putting on weight nicely! 
Oh bd it must be so xciting!! Knowing that by Wednesday you'll have your wee baby in your arms! 
Merri I get those pains. Sometimes they are so sharp the stop me in my tracks.. Even squealing out in occasion! Think its when baby presses on a nerve! 
Afm I've been super emotional. Went to cinema yesterday to see world war z and was so sore after it I could barely walk to car. Feeling mega sorry for mysf and I have to admit I pretty much cried all evening. Poor hubby. I feel a bit more upbeat today but still kinda on the verge of bawling my eyes out. It's like the first tri all over! Just gonna have a quiet day today with hubby doing some washing and chilling out watching tv.
Hope everyone's well!
Xxx


----------



## mackjess

bah, I had a whole thing typed! stupid phone. I'll do a short version now I guess.


fj, ugh. sounds like it's super rough. I'm having a hard time now and worried about how much worse it can get or I can take over the coming weeks. I'm sure it will be soon forgotten we have our wriggling babies.

good work on fattening those babies up ladies!

bd, just a few more days.eek.

afm. we dtd, I did birthing ball, tea, epo, and not feelin a thing indicating I'm getting ready for labor. his head is still over to the side, he's just chilling. not that I want him out now since I'm not quite full term, but I'd feel better if it seemed like he was getting ready. I'll have to try the circle thing on the ball today.


----------



## A1983

Ohhhh its called lightening crotch apparently-sharp pains in the cervix-ive just had a few in Sainsbury and was pulling silly faces to get me through the pain! Anyone else struggling now with things like shopping-its gonna have to be online from now on, im walking ridiculously slowly and im just so uncomfortable-huge heavy and exhausted. And yep Dolly I cried this morning feeling sorry for myself after finding it so difficult to turn over in bed!


----------



## flapjack10

Hi girls!

Shaving down there - I've given up! Too scared to go in blind!

Dolly - I lost loads of plug this time last week. Every day it's been just a bit extra discharge, but no more plug. Siiiigh! Glad about the mole/skin tag. Sounds like things are happening for you!

I had cramps last week, but they've died off now. Sometimes my belly goes really tight. Got leg cramp in bed last night - Ahhhh the pain! I just feel like my little one is so comfy in there - they are in no rush whatsoever!

RLT - is really making me gag and I'm on the ball as much as possible. EPO - I'm stuffing one 1000mg up my foof at night.

LK - awww glad TJ is gaining well! 

Merri - your bursting out your bra! Yup I get sharp pains too. Get my hopes up, then they go...

Lvn - Maddix is doing so well!

BD - poor breechy bum! Not long for you now :hugs:

I've been such a hormonal wreck this week. Feeling so very sorry for myself and like this baby is not coming anytime soon. I just wanna meet it! Had enough!

Last night, I woke up with the leg cramp and then had a tantrum because had no labour cramps. I feel like every night is Christmas Eve and Christmas Day never comes... Nlarhh blrrrrgh! Such a grump :haha:

Love to you ladies! We will get through this and have our wriggly, scrunch faced bundled if joy in our arms soon!

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh ladies I feel your pain.... I'm feeling so fed up too. We're so close now, all this will be a distant memory xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh and I get lighting crotch too!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw I'm glad to know I'm not the only one feeling this way.. Although im sorry to hear you ladies are struggling too. Not long now though I guess! I could barely walk up the stairs tonight- it's agony.. That horrible splitting sensation. In bed now watching modern family trying to cheer myself up! How am I gonna go 3 more weeks.. Potentially 5 if I go overdue!! Argh!! Xxx


----------



## merristems

Oh dolly ouch :( i am thinking you wont be that long anyway so hang on in there :hugs: these last weeks are by far the worst ive had so far, the heat isn' t helping and im feeling majorly grumpy and tired. 

I think skippy has wedged his her head right into my groin im getting stich like pain there and feels very hard im scared im squashing her him! It cant be comfy! Thanks for the heads up on lightening crotch id forgotten all about that! 

Come on cheeky face we are all cheering you on xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

We're in July! Whoop whoop! We've made it! :)

The texts saying 'any cramps yet?', 'any movements', 'any signs?' Are VERY annoying! :( I'm just ignoring such correspondence!

BD - only one more sleep eeeep!

I had mild period like pains last night - hoping this is the start of something!


----------



## merristems

Oh i hope so fj fx xxx


----------



## flapjack10

They've gone now, but I'm going to go on a long walk and attach myself to my ball today.

How you doin', Merri? Head in groin is good! 

Xxx


----------



## merristems

Generally ok but largely tiered, grumpy, impatient! I still have ages to go and they are saying a heat wave is on the way :( head in groin hurts! Im feeling disorganised and flappy!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw ladies I feel your pain. But wooo yes I'm excited its finally July! 
Gotta get ready to go meet the in laws so just a wee short post just now.
This baby needs to come out!!! Lol. I've just had words with him and asked him nicely but firmly to come out before his mama splits in two! Lol. Hope he takes pity on me. Hope everyone is ok. Have fun on those birthing balls!! We need some more newborns this week me thinks! Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I keep getting ooooo not long now by the looks of it! From strangees Thankfully all.my friends and family know whats happening so I haven't had such texts lol.

One more sleep... I won't lie, im crapping my pants! Lol. I feel so un organised! 

I will be updating via my bnb bestie embo and she'll update my journal so those of you on my journal feel free to update in here xxx


----------



## mackjess

Not gonna lie, in November July seemed a million years away. Now that it's here I'm freaked the F out. :haha:


----------



## BeautifulD

Haha same jess!! :rofl:


----------



## A1983

Me too!! Everytime I get a cramp im like 'ohhhh sh*t...' but then when it comes to nothing im downing my rlt ha ha hoping for some quick results! Goodluck beautiful! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

I still haven't felt a cramp, had any extra mucus or fluid come out, not a single twinge, lower back pain, period like cramp, NOTHING. Not even much pelvic pain and his head is still over to the side some. He isn't even lined up yet! UGH. We may have to have a chit chat today. :)

I'm doing my ball, RLT, and EPO still. My feet are massive, my headaches and heartburn are getting out of control, my hands are like a crippled persons from swelling and carpal tunnel and don't even get me started on the hip/back pain from not sleeping well. 

While I am freaked out, I want him outta here! I hope you ladies with more symptoms pop soon to get some relief. 

And BD, you are almost 40 weeks. OMG. When is your next appt?


----------



## BeautifulD

I've suffered with all of those for weeks now so I feel you pain hun.

I'm booked in got my C-Section tomorrow Jess!! :wacko:


----------



## mackjess

Oh prego brain. LOL. I know you have your section tomorrow. I bet you aren't sleeping and super excited.

I just noticed FJ was at 39+6!


----------



## flapjack10

I know MJ it's mad! 40 weeks! Come on Cheekyface! Eviction notice served!

Ooof carpal tunnel - I sympathise, it's rough! 

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Ooh bd I'm so excited for you!!! Hope all goes well and can't wait to read your birth story!!
Jess I've got awful carpal tunnel too- it's terrible at night sometimes stops me sleeping. Only cure will be giving birth! Don't worry too much that u haven't had any "signs" as such.. Some women don't... Whereas some have loads yet still go overdue! I've stopped trying to second guess things now.. Labour is just so unpredictable I guess it could be any of us next! 
Afm just been to midwife. Baby has gone from being head down but "free" on Friday, to 1/5th engaged (4/5ths palpable) today. So I'm hoping he's on his way. It's weird though cause I kept thinking all weekend that it was "just about to happen" yet never did, and now I feel like it could be weeks! :-( hope not. She says the pain I'm having is spd so been referred back to physio. Just lucky I never developed it earlier I guess.. It's agony! Bp still up a bit for me so been told to watch out for other signs of possible pre eclampsia and come in immediately if I have any. 
Hope everyone's doing good otherwise!
I'm away to bounce bounce bounce on the ball! Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Yeah I stole FJ's DD :blush: 

Lets hope we have a good few births this week :thumbup:


----------



## JFG

I hear you ladies I am so ready for this baby to make an appearance now I'm so fed up im taking 2 x 1000mg epo and my RLT and nothing although the other morning I woke up with period type pain just at front not in my back and got all excited went to the toilet emptied bladder back to bed they latest a little while then wore off and not even a slight twinge since :growlmad: oh and I am getting calls and texts everyday asking if there's any sign which is making me worse I feel like I'm on repeat 'no nothing ill let u know if anything happens' help!!!

BD good luck for tomorrow I can't wait to hear all about it, so exciting


----------



## BeautifulD

Today is here :shock: 

I have to call the hospital at seven.... PLEASE let there be beds! 

Eeeek I could have my rainbow in a few short hours :shock:


----------



## flapjack10

BD - Fingers, toes, hair, legs EVERYTHING crossed for you! :dust: hope you enjoy my due date, ya thief! :haha:

JFG - it's like your living my life at the moment! Going through exactly the same. I'm replying to people with two word answers such as; "Not yet!" "Will do!" "Nothing yet" but really I'm saying "P off!" "F off" in my head. It makes me feel a little better!

I don't think my little ginger ninja is going to make an appearance anytime soon...


----------



## Dollybird

Good luck bd!! Looking forward to hearin all about it!!

Happy due date fj!!

Xxx


----------



## kelly4

Bd- hope it all goes well and you get to meet your bubba today.
I have 15 days left but it is going quick now, we picked up our new house keys yesterday, so we are moving bits in at a time, I feel useless as I cant do anything, have packed a few boxes but I refuse to do any hard lifting as its near the end, we need to do a lot of work in the house, but after having a c-section, I am restricted to what I can do. It will be nice however to have a house at last as we have been in a flat for 7 years, just everything is happening at once. How is everyone feeling, I am not liking the weather, I am soo hot all the time and walking is starting to get painful and slow, not long now everyone xxxx


----------



## JFG

Haha FJ I'm thinking the same in my head! I really hope its any day now for you! I can't believe how impatient I've become now due date is nearing lol its like I'm waiting for a holiday that never arrives just want this baby out safe and in my arms! 

BD I have everything crossed that you get to meet your rainbow today eeek :happydance:


----------



## mackjess

so excited for bd, and goodness with two due dates this week we should be seeing some more! when do you ladies see your mw next?


----------



## merristems

I see mine next week i will be 34.6wks! Time is ticking on. Im so sleepy today.
Roll on babys' ;)


----------



## Dollybird

I don't see mine again till I'm 39 weeks!! Ages away. Never mind... Maybe if I'm lucky ill have had bubs before then. I'm feeling pretty pants today- had the "runs" yesterday and vomited this morning. Tummy doesn't feel upset or anything I just feel tired and queesy. Was gonna go to shops and treat myself whilst hubby at golf but after much back and forth I've ended up just putting a track suit on and resigning myself to the sofa. Feel like I should be doing something- almost guilty cause I'm not, but I really can't be bothered! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Poor dolly. My GI tract has not been agreeing with me much lately either. Any time I think I might be having the "period" pains and get my hopes up, I realize after a few minutes it's either gas or I have to go to the bathroom. Bugger. Keep your feet up and relax lady. Maybe you'll feel up to it later, maybe not. Just keep getting your fluids in so that the runs don't dehydrate you!

JFG and FJ, I hope your bubbas show up soon! I'm just now at full term today, I can't imagine surviving 3 more weeks!

AFM - term today, but baby has no signs of going anywhere. heh. Stayed home from work today even though it's one of my in the office days. I feel like a bum. I only had 5 days left to actually go into work since Thursday is a holiday, but I am getting a decent amount of work done. So now I only have 4 days left of actually going into the office. I hope i make it! Today I feel like I have a cold, so that blows. And my carpal tunnel whatever is so bad I can't close my left hand. Amazingly enough it's not interfering with my typing. I am right handed so I'm surprised my right hand doesn't hurt worse. I can't open doorknobs or drinks without help. I am carrying a towel around with me at home to help grop stuff. Kinda worried how much worse my hands can get. =/

Dying for updates from BD. And the week is early. I hope we get a few more babes in here!


----------



## flapjack10

Awww Dolly :hugs: could be your body preparing for the 'clearout' before labour - I hope so! If you feel you need to rest, then rest. Don't feel bad for doing what your body tells you too. Plus you may aswell take advantage of the days you can take it easy - they'll be few and far between soon. 

MJ - happy full term! Hope it's too long to wait now! Hope that carpal tunnel improves :hugs:

I see my MW on Friday for a sweep. If bubs hasn't arrived by then! Come on CF!

xxx


----------



## JFG

Sorry to hear you are feeling off colour Dolly hope you've had a nice rest day and feel better. Maybe its a sign things are gearing up toward the big day as i've heard tummy upset and feeling tired are signs of labour approaching!

I saw my midwife today and baby is still 2/5ths engaged but is now in the back to back position :dohh: other than that everything is normal so going to see her again next week i'll be 40 + 3 days and I asked if I could have a sweep then which she said I could but most people wait until they are 41 weeks when its their first baby as the cervix might be hard to reach and it could make it more uncomfortable so i'll just see how I feel and maybe get them to check cervix first as I'm seeing the hospital midwife at 41 weeks anyway. I also asked her about taking the epo and she said she had never heard of taking it in pregnancy only the RLT - i'll continue taking it regardless and hopefully it will help in some way or another! My other plan is walk walk and more walking and doing what got the baby in there in the first place even though my DH claims it freaks him out...tough!!! lol

Any news BD? Am thinking of you and hoping you are getting to meet your lo very soon


----------



## flapjack10

BD's baby is here, no pics yet ;) 

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies! I can always count on the beach bumps to understand! Sometimes I feel like others (mostly people that haven't been pregnant before) dont really get it and expect me to be still running about all over the place. Which if I felt less sore and less tired maybe I would but I don't! 
Jess sorry you feeling rubbishy too!! Congrats on full term though!.. Me too! It's a nice feeling. 
Oh fj and jfg that's exciting that you both have sweeps scheduled! My midwife never really discussed a sweep with me. Tbh though I still have that midwife I don't like so dunno if I want her poking around down there.. But I guess I might not care nearer the time. I'm actually surprised my next appointment not for another 2 weeks.. For some reason I just imagined it would be weekly after 37 weeks? 
Congrats to bd on her lovely bundle! Can't wait to see pics! :happydance:
Afm I've had a lovely relaxing day - film on Netflix, Ben an jerrys, 2he nap on sofa, then French toast for dinner. Hubby still out golfing and I'm kinda enjoying my own company for once.. Well my own company plus the dog.lol
Xxx


----------



## monro84

Had dr appt yesterday and and an US. He was measured to be 6.6 lbs and 52nd precentile so and right on with due date. :thumbup: Fluid is at 9.5cm so still perfect. I found out what body part has been poking me. In my ribs right under my right boob is his booty and on my left side under my ribs is his foot. She said he could still stretch out his legs pretty good too so he still has a good bit of room. :shrug: He is still of course head down. 

When I saw the dr he checked me and did the strep b test. He said baby is not engaged yet.:dohh: I go back next Mon to get my stitch out. :happydance: I asked him about thinning he said I had been doing that since before the stitch so thinning means your cervix shortening did not realize that till then:blush: 

I used the ball last night did the grinding thing for I am not sure how long for half a 2 hr movie I guess. I woke up at one point last night to pee and he somehow had made it on a nerve however I finally got him off it by laying on my right side. OMG that hurt!! However after I got home from appt yesterday I went to pee and wiped and it was a little ewcm with a tinge of pink to it. I have not lost any mucus plug yet so I was getting excited but so far it was only that one time. :dohh:


----------



## flapjack10

Fab news Monro! So glad that you've got this far after all the earlier trouble! 

Dolly - my MW said it was routine and made it out like it was no big deal for the sweep. She said I didn't have to have it, but if I wanted it then I should bring a sanitary towel incase I bleed after.


----------



## Dollybird

Think ill prob go for it if she offers. Im So uncomfy I guess I'd try anything! 
Monro that is brill news! Glad everything looking good for u! Xxz


----------



## merristems

Oooh yeah monro sounds promising :)
Eeek for sweeps im getting so excited for you ladies
Hang in there dolly,mwoop on full term to you and MJ
I have been going through some baby stuff i got given today, a vibrating baby seat som play mats, breast pump and sterilizer so quite the winfall! Also a bunch of maternity clothes, omg and jeans that fit! 
Hope you have had a good day everyone, im craving sweet stuff doh!!


----------



## JFG

That sounds like a lovely relaxing day Dolly glad you're feeling better for it. I haven't had weekly midwife apts either I was also surprised as all my friends have been seen weekly from 35 weeks! And I actually asked her for a sweep next week if nothing's happened she didn't offer and told me its best to wait until 41 weeks but if I want to give it a go she would, she's lovely but a bit dopey so if I don't ask I don't get!! x


----------



## JFG

Great news Monro and baby is a nice weight, so glad all is going well for you x


----------



## merristems

Thought i would share!
Dolly my spd has got worse again, i cant stand up, roll over, go uptairs or step over things without pelvic girdle pain it really does suck, just take it easy on yourself dont rush things:haha: like we can! 
Hi everyone else looking forward to hearing BD birth story xxx:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







34wk..jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## A1983

Just for info-mw said epo is fine but raspberry leaf tea does the same job...I told her I thought rlt tones uterus whilst epo prepares and softens cervix but she said rlt does both so epo not necessary. .ill still take both! She did say the key to bringing on labour is sex 3 times a day...!! She did laugh at this when she saw how differently oh and I reacted..however she explained the semen contains the same hormones/ingredients as the stuff they place by cervix for inducing-just smaller concentrations. I suggested using a syringe to oh-I didn't get a reply ;-) 

Gorgeous bump merri-slightly jealous of the nice (smaller than I was) size but only cos im worried ive grown a right fatty in there!!


----------



## mackjess

Oy, that is good info. Still doing RLT and EPO, but I guess I need to buckle down and DTD hug ladies?


----------



## merristems

Oh mines deff a fatty! Im so intregued as to what the weight will be, i was 6lb8oz a week early hubby was 4 weeks early and a tiny breechy of 5lb! I dont mind as long as bubs is fit and healthy! Interesting about the sex! Haha 3x a day!! Even when we were ttc we didnt make it to 3!


----------



## flapjack10

Gorgeous bump Merri! 

A1983 - a syringe :haha: I can't face the RLT :sick:

I might DTD again... TMI, but hubby went in quite shallow last time because he was scared to hurt me, but I need him in deep to have any effect! :haha:


----------



## JFG

Thanks for the info A1983 my mw was clueless lol ill keep taking both anyway! Sex 3 times a day :shock: I didn't manage that ttc either lol also my hubby is off sex as he says it freaks him out knowing there's a baby in there..you might be on to something with that syringe idea :haha:


----------



## merristems

:rofl: syringe well you ladies are my guinea pigs so what ever works for you im going to do too!


----------



## Dollybird

Haha yous have me giggling away at the syringe business! Lol. I gotta agree though- think the syringe would be the only way for me at this point!! We've not done the dance in ages! Hubby is worried he'll hurt bubs and I just can't be bothered! Been having to keep hubs satisfied in other ways.. Tmi yes I know! Lovely bump merri! 
Well my pelvis is bloody killing me. Went out for tea tonight with my friends and was in agony by time we left! Just in bed now sitting watching "one born at Christmas" on 4od. I want my baby! Lol. 
Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Thought I'd pop up a wee bump pic too (hmm maybe big bump pic would be more accurate!) please excuse the appearance! This was taken yesterday id during my lazy track suit no makeup day! 
View attachment 639079


----------



## merristems

Looking fab darling a great bump xx


----------



## LVnMommy

My peanut now 6.5 lbs!!!! And has his days and nights mixed up:/


----------



## flapjack10

Dolly - You're looking great, my love! Blooming!

I watched two episodes of OBEM yesterday! If CF is back-to-back I'm deffo asking for the morphine! It looks so painful!

LVn - Maddix is sooooo cute! :)


----------



## merristems

LVn what a gorgeous boy im so happy he is growing fast!

Fj i hope CF isnt back to back either you can usually feel spine going down your front if they are normal way around. Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I think I'm torturing myself watching all these OBEMs. I want my baby now! :brat:


----------



## JFG

Lovely bumps ladies you both look great.

Oh no FJ my baby is back to back :shock: was it really awful! I'm walking lots and only sitting or leaning on ball trying to move her but not working! Lets hope she moves before/during labour! Ill def be taking the epidural if not!


----------



## flapjack10

It just looked really bad and someone has told me to take the drugs if it's back to back!

It's just because the biggest part of the head is trying to get through your bits! Don't worry though most of them turn themselves. FX!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Morning everyone!
Lvn that is brill news! Glad baby putting on weight nicely!
Fj I'm the same - been torturing myself with the obem on 4od.. I want my baby too! Lol. 
Ooh jfg hope bubs turns the right way for u!
Afm well I was bloody sure something was gonna happen last night!! I felt weird, was cramping, and had loads back pain and pressure in my pelvis. I could barely sit down. Well about midnight I finally managed to settle and fell asleep and today nada! Bubs still cooking. However I lost a big bit of plug and I'm sure baby has dropped lower as I've not had any heartburn since 9pm last night which isn't like me- usually I'm up during the night for Rennies and I need them as soon as I wat in the morning.. But so far so good.. So maybe that's what the cramping was. Aw I can see this going on for weeks though.. And I'm soo impatient! Xxz


----------



## Dollybird

Aw I'm sorry for moaning ladies. Some of you are a lot further on than me, I just need to learn to be a bit more patient! It's just never been my strong point. And my pelvis is so sore it making me even more impatient. Xxx


----------



## JFG

Eeeek well if thats the case my plan is to labour on all fours to start if that doesnt work then drugs drugs and more drugs haha!

Ah Dolly you moan away  I don't have spd but heard it is very painful I'm fed up and impatient as it is without the added pain & discomforts of spd!! But that all sounds very positive that things are happening I don't think it will much longer for you I think baby has engaged as my heartburn went once my baby had engaged although I've had no other signs and no loss of plug or pressure :( x


----------



## flapjack10

Don't apologise Dolly! It's not a competition! You're having a tough time and we understand! 

I've had stitch like cramping and I feel like I'm proper waddling. CF is still wiggling and jiggling. Don't think anything's happening though, I'm not getting my hopes up!

xxx


----------



## merristems

Hugs dolly dont worry about us we can take the moaning!! We understand!
I hope that this is the start for you maybe after the weekend you will be holding lo :)
FJ and JFg you ladies need some bd action to get those lazies outta there!!

Well i can successfully say i have just woken up! I make that 15hrs!! Anyone would think im a sloth!


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe Merri you get all that sleep - you must need it!

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Anyone else just have moments of sheer anxiety about labour?

I've got my sweep today and I want it to work, but at the same time - what if it works?! I'll eventually go in to labour?! Eeeek!

:argh:

xxx


----------



## JFG

Yes FJ I do on one hand I'm willing it to happen but also scared of it actually happening lol! Good luck with the sweep today hope its not too unpleasant and it works for you, just think you could have your lo in your arms this weekend fx  x


----------



## merristems

Im trying not to get scared but at times i do think why im i doing this at home i must be mad then another part says, it will be so nice and relaxed at home you can come and go as you like go to the fridge, get in the shower etc etc.... pma all the way we are designed to give birth and we are all capable of doing it xxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Yes PMA you're right hun :dust:


----------



## mackjess

I was terrified but I'm doing better now. I guess I figure I can survive anything for a day, I'm at a great hospital with a wonderful birth center and staff, and at the end I'll get a baby. dh however is still terrified. lol.

ugh, baby is giving me the dolly treatment and I don't like it. Wednesday I was feeling fine, but a little tired cause I had to wake up a few hours earlier for work, and I didn't sleep well cause I was worried I wouldn't get up early. so when I got home, I took a nap and woke about 45 minutes later feeling much less groggy. thought I was great until I got up and realized baby had shifted, and I could barely walk! it's not pelvic pain buy it seems like every muscle at the bottom of my bump is in pure agony. I'm ok if I'm still, but even moving in bed is unbearable.

I rested Wed night, but it was still bad yesterday so I did some walking and bouncing on my birth ball, but that didn't help and I'm the same today. wearing my brace doesn't offer any comfort either. man I hope this baby comes out soon! still no sign he is getting closer as this isn't pelvic pain and he doesn't feel any lower.


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs: hope the pain goes soon Jess.

The sweep hurts... But doesn't seem to have sparked anything...

MW has put: cervix is posterior, 2cm long, os admits finger so sweep performed. Head presents. Membranes intact.

Don't know what some of that means...

Come on baby!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw thank you ladies! Can always count on yous to understand!
Oh fj that's exciting about your sweep! Lets hope it works!!
Jess sorry to hear you're suffering too! Get plenty of rest and make sure hubby waiting on you hand and foot :winkwink: lol. 
Aw merri I'm a sloth too! I wanna sleep all the time. I seem to sleep better during the day- dunno why. Night time I'm plagued with acid and up an down to loo, but through the day I have the most amazing naps!
I'm apprehensive about labour now too.. I wasn't to begin with but someone posted something on third tri about pelvic prolapse and another commented on it saying her friends bladder came out during labour!! It freaked me out!!!!!! Trying not to think about it lol. 
I'm mega sore today with the spd.. Seems to be getting worse each day. I'm struggling to get about now :-( just hope if I go overdue they don't leave me to 42 weeks to induce.. Don't think my body could cope!! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

I'm also having a bit of problems with the runs today. =( hope that means something is happening. it hurts a lot to get up and down and to walk, so it's not been a fun day. heading to an appt in about an hour so let's hope he's dropped out is engaged or something!! 

fj I hope that sweep gets things going! and merri, get some sleep for me. :)


----------



## monro84

FJ--Have not head about a sweep over here in the state but know what one is from reading about it on here. I am sure they do one but my dr or friends never talked about it. But the only thing I can tell you about what the MW put in the notes (just from reading things on here and internet) is the cervix is still far back and has not moved up front yet, your thined to 2cm (which is still kinda long), from what I can tell with this is the os was soft enough to put a finger in to preform the sweep so maybe it means that your 1cm dilated but I doubt that is what it means, the head is down and waters still intact. I did have to look up the posterior cervix part.


----------



## JFG

Ahh dolly and jess sorry to hear you are both suffering, rest up and take it easy. Maybe its the start jess I've read that upset stomach and pressure can be a sign of pre labour, you never know! 

I hope the sweep gets things moving for you FJ! I have a sweep booked tues if still no baby it will be interesting to see what she says and I just hope it kick starts labour I'm scared ill have to be induced..I may up the epo as only taking 2000mg orally at moment.


----------



## LVnMommy

Monro if your os is open enough to do a sweep you have to be at least 1 cm at least that's what my last midwife told me. UPDATE:) MADDIX IS 7LBS 9 OUNCES!!!!! big boy coming along. He has to get a upper gi series done, to make sure he only has GERD. And nothing more serious


----------



## A1983

JFG-are you sticking to epo just orally or up there too?


----------



## A1983

Dollybird said:


> I'm apprehensive about labour now too.. I wasn't to begin with but someone posted something on third tri about pelvic prolapse and another commented on it saying her friends bladder came out during labour!! It freaked me out!!!!!! Trying not to think about lol

A
!!!!!! :-/ ohhh my-I am definitely freaked out and scared about labour-I keep envisaging baby's head 'there' crowning and it's like a nightmare I'm not going to wake up from! I said to oh it's like knowing im going to HAVE to endure something so incredibly painful and there's nothing I can do about it....BUT.WAIT.! Probably slightly ott-but that's how I feel! I see my vaginal canal and entrance as a narrow passage-NOT to pass a human through!


----------



## flapjack10

Dolly - hope the spd cools it a bit! Must be so unpleasant especially in this heat!

MJ - how'd the app go? Hope things are moving for you.

Monro - thanks for the info! I think I just need to accept that nothing is happening and there's nothing I can do to make it happen!

Lvn - wow Maddox is really coming on!

So today I have had a double bag of RLT, a 1000mg EPO, nipple simulation, ball bouncing and grinding, walking up and down stairs and... Nada!

It's too hot to go out for a proper walk so may have to wait until the evening. 

Come on baby! 

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe A1983 - I know what you mean! Most of the time I'm ok, then I get have a moment of being really scared! It'll be worth it when we have our bubs!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Fj I'm sending you lots and lots of labour dust! Lets hope that all that hard work you're putting in starts something off!! 
Jfg you too!! Hoping to hear some labour stories in the next few days! 
Jess I've got the runs today too! Hope u feel better soon. Aw a1983 I know what u mean! And this spd is making me think about it even more.. I just think If I'm this sore now then how am I gonna cope with labour!? Might be an epidural for me :winkwink: lol. 
Afm it's roasting here! I can't sit in it I just feel hot and bothered so am sitting inside like some kind of madwoman whilst everyone else is out enjoying the sunshine!! We having a wee BBQ later though so ill go out for that and hopefully things will have cooled down and be a bearable temp for me! I'm feeling tired and lazy again today- maybe just the heat. Have resigned myself to the fact that bubs ain't going anywhere any time soon and actually it's helping me relax a little thinking about it that way. I was just making myself frustrated analysing every twinge. Just trying to relax now and enjoy my time off xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

Flap jack, do you have a breastpump?? With my second pregnancy I pumped for 30 mins and labor began!!


----------



## flapjack10

Poor girls with your runny bottoms! 

Lvn - I do have a breast pump, used it for a minute today and then chickened out! Maybe I'll try it more tomorrow! 

xxx


----------



## JFG

A1983 said:


> JFG-are you sticking to epo just orally or up there too?

Just been taking them orally as i was too nervous to put them up there in case of infection etc and when i asked my mw she had never heard of using them in pregnancy so couldn't advise, but i think i may just bite the bullet and try one tonight..desperate times and all that hehe.


----------



## flapjack10

I think I just had my bloody show! FX! Slight side/backache...

Come on cheekyface!

Could just be from the sweep...
xxx


----------



## JFG

Ohh FJ I'm so excited! Fx this is it for you :) x


----------



## A1983

Come on cheeky face!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Oh fj I'm excited!!! Fingers crossed! Keep us updated! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

voting for cheeky face to show up today or tomorrow.


----------



## flapjack10

Had another massive glob of bloody show, but still only slight irregular pains.

Just trying to sleep, but keep needing to wee!

xxx


----------



## mackjess

ohhhh I think you are close and that sweep started something!


----------



## flapjack10

Still nothing, but I've had a good sleep so I'm ready for you baby!

xxx


----------



## merristems

Cf cf come on baby dont be shy we want to hear all about you!


----------



## Dollybird

Any update fj?? Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Nothing is happening! Tiny bit more mucus plug with blood, but nada xxx


----------



## A1983

How about dtd and epo tonight fj-both semen and epo up there?! Worked for my friend at your stage xx

I dtd yesterday (getting a little less painful but far from pain free still!) and lay there afterwards on my back with a pillow like when I was ttc-felt very weird doing that with a big bump :-D


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe TTC memories! Yeah DTD isn't the most pleasant thing for me at the moment. 

I've taken EPO and might stick on up there later on too.

Come on baby! Still losing bits of plug.

xxx


----------



## JFG

Yeah i agree maybe try the epo internally FJ - I tried epo up there last night - I squeezed the oil out and tried to rub on cervix but couldn't reach anything with my big belly lol but I woke up 3 times in the night with pressure and period type pain under my bump, even had to get up walk and get a glass of water one time...then I've had nothing since waking :dohh: seems epo increased bh or something but better than nothing at all! I have my sweep tomorrow not looking forward to that :-( come on babies!!


----------



## flapjack10

Come on babies! The sweep isn't too bad, it hurts, but short term discomfort for long term gain - hopefully! 

Had a bit more plug come away... 

Good luck at sweep JFG!

xxx


----------



## mackjess

ok I've been taking epo, I might have to try one internally tonight. I literally can barely walk cause when I do it feels like his head is grinding on a nerve. he moves off of it a bit if I bounce on my ball or do stretches on all fours, but settles right back on the sore spot a few minutes after I quit.

are you ladies worried about how you'll hold up physically during labor? I haven't been too worried about the pain, but it's such a struggle for me to change positions and I'm out of breath and need to rest after any little effort. I'm worried how I'll hold up physically during labor. man I wish I'd gotten in better shape before I got prego. :(

hope we see more symptoms and get some babies soon this week!


----------



## flapjack10

Good luck with EPO, Jess!

I'm worried about getting tired. So I keep having little naps just in case, but then I worry by having naps that I'm putting off labour! You're damned if you do, damned if you don't!

Anyway, all our labours will be really quick and easy ;) 

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Argh we need some more babies to start making appearances! Lol. Im havjng to content myself by scouring 4od for any episodes of obem I might have not seen yet. Lol.. But it just makes me worse! I want my baba now! Haha. And failing that I want one of you to have your babas so I can read your birth stories!! C'mon babies we're waiting!..... 

Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I know what you mean, Dolly! I had to give the OBEM a rest because I was getting too jealous! xxx


----------



## A1983

I definitely get so tired after short bursts-like walking up the stairs! And if I've been out and about for an hour im done for the day! I was actually thinking whilst my legs ache so much during walking I should have done something to make me more fit for labour :-/ I wish I could scour through obem to find episodes I may have missed but I know I've watched every one!

It's too hot to sit outside today-I feel like I'm wssting the day indoors though? But im too heavy and tire easily to do anything anyway! Currently reading on my bed and keep falling asleep! Pure laziness-just getting up to eat ha ha! Have done some bouncing and had my rlt and epo-ill start an epo up the foo tonight. Poke a hole in capsule or not? I've read mixed-ill try not tonight and see what emerges tomorrow morning ;-)


----------



## JFG

Thanks FJ I'm nervous but if it works it will be worth it! 

Oh gosh I haven't even thought about physical side of labour all I've been worrying about is the pain and how bad its going to be and I've been keeping myself so busy to keep my mind off waiting ill be worn out before it starts, I must start resting more!! I have been walking and swimming every week but not sure its kept me fit because I don't go for long and walk/swim at a snail pace lol!! I plan on using ball, bed, pool and hubby to lean on/hold me up so I don't get too tired also I am going to have to stay upright or on all fours due to baby being back to back so no lying back on the bed for me, thats if this baby ever comes out of course!!


----------



## mackjess

JFG I wish I had kept up on all the exercise. Good for you! I think you'll do great, and hopefully LO turns and doesn't stay back to back!

I am SO TIRED of this runny bum. Youch ouch ouch! I'm about to get desperate and bust into the baby wipes. :haha:


----------



## JFG

Thanks mackjess I hope ur right ill do my best anyway fx its quick as my neice was back to back and my sister in law was in labour for 3 days as she wasn't dilating past 3cm hope that's not the case for me! 

Ahh poor u get the wipes open and the sudocream if u have any! Maybe its ur body clearing out ready for labour!


----------



## mackjess

I made an appt wednesday for an hour long foot massage/reflexology. Super excited about it whether it brings on labor or not!


----------



## flapjack10

A1983 - I know what you mean about feeling like you're wasting the day. But when you gotta nap, you gotta nap! I just stuff the EPO up there I don't poke the hole.

JFG - back to back babies can still turn last minute! Fx for you hun! 

Exercise is easier said than done!

MJ - massage sounds like a fab idea! I'm well jel!

41 weeks for me :shock: here's a pic of my bump taking over the world!

xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## merristems

You look great FJ, tidy bump!
MJ i hope your tummy sorts itsself out yukky feeling ill when preggerz.
Jfg i hope sweep goes well for you and isnt too sore.
Dolly im with you on the napping i love my siestas!
A1983 good luck with the epo i hope it works for you.

Afm nothing to report, im hot and tiered still eating for England! I was fed up yesterday so hubby took me on a trip to Lyme regis in the evening to paddle in the sea it was sooo refreshing and cool. My feet arecsore and swollen though which sucks, seeing mw today but im sure its just the heat nothibg untoward. Spd is bad again as is leg twitching at night agggh! Im also worried about my stamina during labour, i was fit back i december but spd put paid to that 
:( i think water is my best option.
. Lets get those babies delivered this week! I think you are all going to start popping together!


----------



## A1983

Yes merri my feet have been a bit swollen-and fingers sometimes but im sure it's the heat-keeping them up helps.

Ewwww ive been leaking oil all night ha ha! No hole poked and clearly no hole needed!


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe I hate it when the EPO 'pops' I always think it's my waters even though I know it's the EPO!

xxx


----------



## merristems

I cant raise my legs above heart due to spd :( it kills my lower back. Grin and bare it i guess! A yone else fed up of finding crumbs in their bra?:haha:
Im worrying about baby getting over heated when he she arrives anyone else?, i just ordered some nice muslin squares from m&s to use as swaddles or sheets. What do you guys think about clothing for newborns? Just vests or will baby need all i ones even if its hot?


----------



## flapjack10

> A yone else fed up of finding crumbs in their bra?

 :rofl: yup!

I think you just have to rely on your instincts with the heat. I'm not sure to be honest. Gonna look it up! 

xxx


----------



## JFG

Hey ladies, Had sweep won't lie it wasn't nice at all very uncomfortable :( but good news my cervix is softening and 1.5cm long mw could insert a finger into cervix and felt my waters and babies head! She said things are definitely starting to happen but that doesnt necessarily mean anything :shrug: Just hope it gets things started sooner rather than later! 

Mackjess - sounds lovely and hopefully it will get things going for you and if not its still a lovely relaxing treat at least  

FJ - thank u baby has started to turn back around :happydance: you look great, lovely tidy bump, do you have another sweep booked? 

Merristems - Hope all is ok at mw apt my feet and legs are really swollen too this heat doesn't help but I'm planning on resting with my feet up today!


----------



## merristems

Jfg glad to hear things are getting closer! Sorry sweep hurt you. I havent decided if i will get one when the time comes or just try and wait it out!
I just sat in sun with bump out i felt like a whale! But vit D is good for us so im going to try to sit out for 10mins a day in early morning sun, im a red head so thats all i can bare! Felt nice to have sun on bump!


----------



## merristems

Mw went ok, i have a little glucose but im not supprised what with all the icecream ive eaten! Baby is 3/5ths engaged currently so i think thats fine, prob still can come back up though! They are really excited about my home birth! I have a home visit next week to discuss it! Fx it happens!


----------



## A1983

Well done on the sweeps ladies-ive heard it hurts-is it seconds long?! 

Grrr 2 women have now had their babies from my nct group-early obviously-37 amd 38 weeks, but im supposed to be next in line and could well be another month yet! It's nice saying my due date is 'next Sunday'! But still...come on baby!!


----------



## flapjack10

JFG - I feel your pain over the sweep! Deffo good news about your cervix though! Baby is on it's way. Yay for baby starting to turn! Next sweep is on Thursday - hopefully it won't come to that!

Merri - I recommend the sweep. It hurts, but it's worth a go and has deffo shifted things for me. I feel like a whale too, but yes deffo best to be sunsible!
3/5ths is fab! 

AFM - More bloody show and these cramps/tightening/contractions are getting stronger. They are still irregular, I can speak through them ok, but I deffo think something might happen. Might not be until tomorrow, but still there is hopefully progress!

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Grrrr A1983 - boooo to those women! Come on baby! It hurts and she does it for a couple of minutes. If it hurts too much you can just tell her to stop. It's just unpleasant, but something that they are gonna do during labour so may aswell get used to it!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Argh I'm not coping with this heat! Feel guilty like I'm wasting the weather but I just cannot sit out in it- have been hibernating in the coolness of my house! My feet and hands like balloons! As for crumbs in the bra.. Well I've been finding more than crumbs! Haha. Seems like everything I eat ends up in there! 
Fj that all sounds very positive! Hope something happens soon!.. Remember To keep us updated! Lovely bump pic also!
Merri 3/5ths engaged is brilliant! Apparently many babies don't engage any further than that until you're actually in labour, so sounds like you're set for action!
Jfg hope that sweep works for u!!! Will keep my fingers crossed!! Keep us updated! 
Ooh jess that sounds lovely! My hubby has given me a voucher for a pre natal massage so hoping to go sometime this week. Wonder if ill get my legs and feet rubbed?.. I hope so! 
A1983 that must be so frustrating! Thankfully the girls I know that are preggers are all a fair bit behind me so hopefully I should have this wee man before then! 
Afm well as I said I'm trying desperately to keep cool! Bouncing on my birthing ball like mad, and living off ice lollies! Heard from the physio today she just phoned to chat with me about the spd. She was lovely. Says that in some ways although it sore if can actually be a good sign, and that women with spd tend to have shorter labours..? Hope it's true for me! She also enquired as to if I had my hospital bag packed.. I said I did and she said "good cause there'll be a lot or births this week I suspect!". I thought it was an odd thing to say (we had been talking about the weather when she asked me) so I googled it and apparently the hot weather can cause the uterus to become irritable and contract- hence encouraging labour. That's why they suggest hot baths and showers to get labour going.. Interesting. Will we have some heat wave babies?? Xxx


----------



## A1983

Ohhh im distraught-found my cat toying with a baby bird earlier-I popped it into a box and it's still breathing-just lying on its side :-( phoned vet who said to leave it near nest in shade but haven't been able to see any nest - and been hearing what I think is mum tweeting all afternoon :'( just seen her in next doors bushes up high though so quickly went to see baby bird who ive placed in box in tree-still breathing-not looking good-and raced round to next door neighbours (they must think im crazy!) I explained and quickly added its probably my protective hormones at play once I saw she seemed a bit squeamish! But she said she'll wait til her husband gets home in half an hour as he'll put it back in nest quite happily...I said 'ok!' quite merrily but wanted to say...'no hurry up it may not have long left!'

Ha ha Dolly im indoors too-feels such a waste but ahh well! And night time in unbearable!


----------



## A1983

Bird in 'nest'...wasn't actually a nest there oops but hopefully mum will find it now ... or his adoptive mother! Ohh so sad. Think they were a bit more keen once they saw the little chap scurrying around in the box xx


----------



## merristems

oh Dolly i feel your pain with the spd, i have heard that spd makes labour faster/ easier due to the overly relaxed ligaments and joints woop woop!! love the sound of a massage, i got hubby to rub my feet yesterday and it was lovely not sure if he was impressed with the weird fatty feet!
A1983 well done on the bird rescue hope it makes it!

interesting about the heat making babies arrive i love the phrase irritable uterus! gerrr!
Im hoping my lo stays put 2 more weeks but im pleased to hear 3/5ths engaged is good news I hope bubs stays head down, anyone know how they tell if baby is back to back? can they not feel spine? 
Gotta go eat mmm curry tonight!


----------



## JFG

Well following sweep i was crampy but had a lie down and sleep this afternoon and woke up feeling fine - maybe i should have stayed up :dohh: i've also been spotting since but mw said this is normal no loss of plug though that i can tell.

Merristems - great news glad you can have the home birth you want and 3/5ths is brilliant don't think baby will come up now as I think once you are 3 or 2/5ths that they are engaged and ready :happydance: my baby has stayed at 2/5ths for last 3 weeks.

A1983 - Sweep didn't hurt too badly was just more uncomfortable than anything and didn't last long just a minute or two, i'm glad i had it done as its worth a go to see if gets things moving and i feel like i'm actually doing something to help lol!

Dolly - same here, i sat out today for all of 10 minutes and was sweating so came back inside and lay down with my fan blasting, i am also living off icelollies and icy drinks my hubby laughs at me as he thinks i'm obsessed!

FJ - thank you I hope these babies get a move on and come this week and hopefully you won't need to go Thursday and you will be holding CF in your arms instead! My next one is Saturday i'm hoping i don't make that either!


----------



## flapjack10

Contractions are still pretty irregular. Sometimes 7 minutes, 4 minutes, 9 mins apart. Getting strong though. Ooof I think this is gonna hurt!


----------



## A1983

Ohhhh exciting FJ! :-D I hope it doesn't hurt too much for you! Although ill think we'll all have a little smarting...!!


----------



## merristems

Just take one contraction at a time! fx for you tonight FJ xxx


----------



## mackjess

Sounds like Cheeky Face is putting the escape plan into motion! Try to relax as much as you can through your contractions hun. Are you still able to talk through them?


----------



## JFG

Yay FJ fingers crossed this is it and if it is I hope its quick and not too painful. Good luck hun  

I think i have just lost quite a bit of my plug..no pains yet though!


----------



## mackjess

Come on JFG!! Hopefully you don't make it to your second sweep either, I'm sure it's quite the toll physically for you ladies over your due dates!!


----------



## flapjack10

Contractions are strong, but frequency is still only 7/8 minutes. Trying to have dozes in between xxx

Sometimes I can talk, sometimes I'm barely hanging on!


----------



## merristems

Eeeeep!


----------



## mackjess

Have you called the MW just to check on?


----------



## merristems

Eeek, Flapjack is 4cm and 4 mins apart off to the hospital now eeeeeeeeeek!! Good luck lady xxxxx


----------



## Dollybird

Excited!! Xxx :happydance:


----------



## JFG

Exciting!!

Well after losing my plug felt really crampy and back was aching - now nothing AGHHHH fed up of things happening then stopping :-(


----------



## merristems

JFG :( im sure things will start soon, it may be a few more days but bubs will let you k ow when its ready. Try to relax and let it happen xxxxz


----------



## JFG

Thanks merristems you're right I should relax as much as possible now while I can and baby will come when good and ready! May treat myself to a pampering treat this week like a massage or something  x


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh my god!!! Fj!!! We litterally swapped due dates, I had archie on hers and she's going to have her sweet rainbow on archies how bizzare! Xx


----------



## A1983

Yeah it will be soon JFG-FJ was saying just the same this week with regards to stopping and starting and look at her now  But I know, every day you want it to be 'the' day!! *hugs* x


----------



## merristems

:coffee: impatient!
Just did a momoth trek around shops! Totally frazzled now! I got a changing mat and cute cotton Blanket on sale in boots and a nighty for me! Exciting! Got some muslins too theyre lovely and soft im feeling fairly together now phew!
How are you all ladies any more rumblings??!:winkwink:


----------



## A1983

Ohhh I love a baby shop merri! Any excuse  I have EVERYTHING...but still had to get some Milton steriliser from sainsburys today as it's baby related ;-) 

No signs of baby coming my end. .been swimming today (...more floating around with oh!), food shop then more cleaning/nesting!


----------



## merristems

Teehee, i know i kept looking at teething rings and thinking i must get some of those! Yeah right like in 4 months time!! Aww swimmining is sooo nice isnt it i try and go weekly if i can!


----------



## A1983

Yeah it is lovely-takes the weight off too! See ive bought a raspberry teether dummy from amazon-it looks really good-pop it in freezer and its a sensory dummy too...do I need it yet-of course not! I also bought a 3:1 breast pad by lansiloh-pop it in freezer for pain and engorgement and microwave for flow...oh and a little love pillow for when he's on his play mat! Car seat in car ready and everything washed and ironed! I could go on ha ha! I have been on maternity leave for 7 weeks now though ;-)


----------



## merristems

Oh tell me about it! I have washed all baby stuff twice now!! Its all folded tidy but every now and then i take it all out and look at how cute it all is! :haha: in some ways being on maternity is great in others i waste so much time thinking about doing things and not actually doing them! This week is a right off due to heat. Tomorrow is a day of searching for cheaper car insurance booo!


----------



## A1983

Ohh I went onto 'compare the market' as my usual low car insurance shot up due to the pesky men!! I'm with Allianz now, was with Tesco where the renewal quote was almost £500 more than Allianz! 

Tomorrow im interview prepping-I absolutely hate interviews and my mind goes blank so im going to do lots of notes so I can prompt myself, hopefully, and give me more confidence! Give me a pen and paper and im absolutely fine! Anyway job not needed til next spring but that time will come and the NHS can be tricky if they already have ppl lined up-so may need to apply for a few and in advance so I have time on my side. Anyway im rabbiting-my insecurities re interviews coming out!! I'm also having a panic about birth tonight-im thinking about HOW this baby is going to go from my tum to my arms....arrgghhh!!


----------



## merristems

Good tip i will try them cheers xx
Youre keen arent you? Do you have a job interview lined up or are you just being super keen? I hate interviews i am rubbish at bigging myself up i hate having all the focuss directly on me!
Try not to worry about the birth hun that baby wiill come out one way or another, we just have to surrender ourselves to it and accept it as it comes. :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Martha Evelyn born 5.47pm 10/07/13.

Traumatic birth story to follow!

xxx


----------



## mackjess

Oh yay for getting to meet your little GIRL! and boo that it was a traumatic birth. I am sure you and baby are recovering wonderfully now though, rest up dear!


----------



## monro84

Congrats FJ sorry about the trama though. 

I had my stitch out Mon and it was painful but got through it had increased BH mon evening but nothing yesterday. Today I woke up and felt like he dropped he is still hanging all out on my right side lol but he feels lower and my hip is hurting more now. I have had bouts of nausa on and off sometimes even when I am eating I have to quit. I almost got sick last night when we were out with some of Dh's clients eating but I held it. I had been feeling more hungry but right now fighting nausa again ugh. I have been cramping all day some worse then others I don't think they are contractions however I have had a sore back. Sleeping is becoming more painful and I had a tiny bit of mucusy discharge this morning however we dtd last night but I don't think it was leftovers b/c I got up to pee about 5 times last night. I have a feeling he will be here by the end of next week but I also thought that he would be here before the stitch came out :shrug:. He is poking alot more now not realy kicking but poking his foot out my left side. :dohh:


----------



## Dollybird

Woohoo congrats fj!! :happydance: look forward to hearing all about it! Although I'm sorry it was traumatic! 
No rumblings my end ladies although I've been nesting like a maniac all day - I swear u could eat your dinner off any surface in my house including the bins they're that clean! Lol. Think I've overdone thins though my back is agony :-( dafty that I am.. But I just couldn't not clean!! If u know wat I mean? 
Had a traipse round mothercare myself this evening too. I don't need anything just can't help myself! 
Got myself booked in for some "induction reflexology" next Tuesday so if bubs not here by then, then I'm hoping it helps push things on! I'm so sore and miserable! I wanna meet my wee boy! 
Hope eveyone else is doing well! Xxx


----------



## A1983

Merri-no interview yet-just super nervous rather than super keen! I HAVE to have a job by spring so just going to prep a bit now as will be tired for a while once bubs is here!

Ohhh congratulations FJ! You did it though! Sorry birth was traumatic xx

Dolly-my back kills after my nesting sessions, but I have to clean! So I understand! 

Monroe, ohhh I hope the cramping is a good sign for you  how are you feeling-ready?! 

I've just started having mediocre cramping again-like I did last week at 3am which woke me up and scared me! Am getting bh too but nothing too tight if that makes sense. Mw said if cramping is low it's baby just engaging, labour is whole of uterus. Well my cramping is low...still it's making me flippin nervous!!!


----------



## JFG

Congratulations FJ well done honey sorry to hear it was traumatic for you, hope you are both doing well x


----------



## merristems

Congratulations fj what a pretty name so sorry to hear it was traumatic i hope you both recover quickly enjoy these precious moments xxx

Hi monro! Glad you are ok and you made it to stitch out time! It sounds like your little one is almost ready too!

Dolly hugs for your back be careful you are super soft now well wecall are and its far too easy to injure yourself, take it slowly!

A1983 interesting about the cramps it could be practice labour which means very sooon! Be brave!

Jfg how are you today? Any more plug gone? Xx

Afm baby is all kinds of hard this am, going to drink some cold drink and see if i can move it becase it feels soo tight like its sideways! Better not be!!


----------



## JFG

Hey ladies im still going strong no sign of this baby!! Had a good nights sleep and only had the odd pain low in tummy when going to the loo but nothing as bad as night before and no more plug loss since, I'm thinking now maybe it was just discharge from the mw performing the sweep, there was a lot of it though..oh well got my next sweep sat and will be given a date for induction (hopefully 2nd sweep will do the trick though) x


----------



## merristems

Fx it gets moving before induction!! Im sure that baby is enjoying its self in there but times up!

Just had big mug of rlt and skippy is going crazy! Wizzing about all over the place!!
Anyone else have or had a sore tail bone?? Mine really hurts


----------



## Dollybird

Still time jfg! That sweep might still work! Lets hope so!! 
Merri my tailbone hurts too.. Apparently it's cause the hormones make it flexible to allow baby to move down through the pelvis so maybe your wee bubs has snuggled a bit further down? You're wee one is quite far down already though anyways?.. So maybe just the pressure from that causing the pain? 
A1983 cramping sounds positive! A lot of peeps get cramps prior to the onset of labour. I didn't know the low cramps are a sign of baby engaging though so thanks for the info... I've had loads of them! Lol. 
Afm well I've been awake most of the night with cramping myself and back ache. It got really bad around 6am so ended up getting up and bouncing on my birth ball to see if it would kick anything off.. But no the cramps died off after an hour.. Although I did lose another massive bit of plug after that.. But alas no bloody show! This little man is being tricksy! Xxx


----------



## merristems

Oh ok dolly thats good to know, but sorry you have it too it is painful:( i hope its because bubs is low down. 
Ohhh wee the heat is certainly on now anyone of you could be next! Too much excitement pour moi!


----------



## monro84

Talk about tail bone soreness omg I have had it since early 20 something weeks. I have had hip sorness since late 20 something wks but that was only at night. I have now woken up with all day hip sorness as of yesterday however to me it seems like he has dropped more pressure pain in lower pelvic area. I lost a little more plug yestdrday it was yellow and ewcm and some was clear. Hoping more comes out soon. I had bad pressure all day yesterday.


----------



## JFG

Dolly you've described exactly what keeps happening to me, I'm up all night with pelvic pain and backache, i get up go on ball and it wares off?! Glad it's not just me lol! It's always worse if I have a full bladder too so maybe mine are just braxton hicks?! 

I've had a good clean today and been for a nice walk in the sun hoping it helps but if not at least I got some vit D and my house is sparkly  haha


----------



## A1983

Yes Dolly-you're describing what happens to me too-although mine to a lesser degree-for eg ive just been for a (slow) 30 min walk and on approaching my house I started cramping quite painfully, was getting tightenings too and cramping most ive had in pregnancy so far (about a 5/10 on period pain scale) but now an hour later and all has stopped.. boo! I must stop texting my oh, mum and sister with all these false starts and just wait it out next time ha ha! The woman at nct whose just had her baby cramped all day one day then had baby the next-yet for us ladies our babies are teasing us!! Bubs is so active today xx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw glad to know its not just me!! I keep texting my big sis too.. Every twinge I get. She must be getting fed up with me! Lol. Hope this wee man makes an appearance soon before I drive everyone, including myself, Barmy! Xxx


----------



## JFG

Been having backache on and off today and also having little bits of blood tinged discharge, fingers crossed it progresses into something and it doesn't all stop again! x


----------



## A1983

Fingers firmly crossed JFG!

I'm going swimming to an outside pool tomorrow-so excited! It's too hot to not be in water, im too uncomfortable in any position unless im in water, and im so heavy when walking even my toes kill now-but what a release of weight when im in water :-D It may be full of kids but ill just doggy paddle around basking in the glorious sun  Walked a lot today-no cramping grrrr

Ps you know you're due soon when the sell by date goes beyond your due date ha ha ha ha! Ohhh the simple things....


----------



## JFG

Thank you I'm having contractions but they are a bit all over the place at the moment but roughly 10 mins apart (some shorter, some longer) hoping this is it!! I'm going to go for a walk see if it gets it going :) 

Ahhh that sounds like bliss a1983 outside too I'd love that swimming has been my fav thing like you say gets weight off and is so refreshing! enjoy :) x


----------



## A1983

Yes get walking! Im sure you already know that keeping mobile is key-and baby's head pressing on your cervix releases oxytocin = labour...so walk JFG walk!! Goodluck! X


----------



## JFG

No I didn't know that..well I knew it helped but didn't know why, thanks :) x


----------



## merristems

Oh jfg awesome update, yep A1983 is right gravity is your best friend keep up right or rest on ball. Well hopefully you wont need the second sweep, stay hydrated and keep peeing it helps relax the old perenium! Ohh summer babies :)

A1983 i just got back from our lido! I love being in the pool! I managed 16 lengths before i was knackered it got quite busy and i worried about getting a kick in belly. I want a pool!

Ugh so hot tonight!!


----------



## mackjess

yay jfg!

had my last appt today before I check in Wednesday night. she said his head is still up high, despite the fact that I've been walking and using my ball. that can indicate a size issue so she's warned me I still might need a csection. I sure hope not. it's so blessedly hot there is no way I can walk now. my feet are like balloons and hurt just from going to the appt and lunch. I'll be sad of I don't get to have him naturally.

so it looks like indoor bouncy ball for me till next week. hope I can get him to drop!


----------



## merristems

Mj are you getting induced on weds? I hope baby settles down for you after all the worry about him being breech now he is a floater! Fx hun xxx


----------



## mackjess

I check in wed night and induced on Thursday. they are letting me go early because of his size hoping I won't need a surgery.


----------



## JFG

Thanks ladies, defo contractions they've been 5 mins apart for last 2 hours lasting about 40 seconds can still talk and walk through them called hospital and they said all sounds good but to call and go in once they're unbearable! Walk was fun I kept having to slow down through contractions lol! 

Thanks merri  

Hope baby drops for you MJ and you don't have to have a csection x


----------



## ladykara

Congrats flapjack... Sorry it didn't sound like it went to plan, will keep checking for your birth story, but yay she is here !!! Xx

Sorry guys I didn't have time to read all the posts, popped in to see if any ones beach bumps have turned into babies yet. Taylor just cries so I don't have time to do anything anymore, we think he has colic.

Sending labour dust to everyone still due... Hugs guys xx


----------



## merristems

:hugs: lady K i hope he settles down soon xxxx

Jfg hopfully youre at hospital having baby now!! Good luck honey drop by when you can xxxxxx


----------



## JFG

I'm afraid not merristems :( been up all night with pains every 5-8 mins but I was so tired went to bed to try to sleep and they've slowed down a bit still coming every 10 or so mins no regular pattern and painful but not yet unbearable, I'm continuing to lose bits of plug too, this is going to be one loooooong labour!! Got mw apt at the hospital today so I'm still going to attend and see what they say! x


----------



## Dollybird

Aw jfg! I just read the first few updates I missed.. Got all excite thinking you must've had bubs by now, then saw this page and saw u hadn't!! Aw well at least things have started I'm sure it won't be long for u. I read an article for midwives on oxytocin release and how to promote it to promote a quick labour.. Because apparently certain things can slow contractions or make them stop.. 
So it said to promote them : dim lighting, relaxation, privacy, touch, familiar faces.
Things that inhibit oxytocin release: thinking (apparently its important that during a contraction people don't ask u questions), harsh lighting, fear.
Oh there was more but can't remember it all.. Will try and find the article. 
Jess hope bubs gets down low for u!! Can't believe u being induced Next week!!How exciting! 
Ooh the pools sounds lovely ladies - dont think we have outdoor pools near me.. Suppose I could swim in the sea though!! 
Lk hope bubs colic settles soon!
Afm - no change! Cramps again last night but were gone by the time I woke for my first piddle. Bah. Roasting here again today. I'm off to a BBQ this afternoon.. Dunno how I'm gonna survive the heat though! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Found it! https://midwifethinking.com/2010/08/18/the-effective-labour-contraction/


----------



## A1983

Thanks Dolly-im going to get my OH to read it too, very useful, although I can't guarantee I wont totally exclude the 'fear' element! My friends who have gone through a second birth and therefore feel more in control and less at the mercy of the mw's say to 'take yourself to a happy place during each contraction' and don't feel pressurised to speed things along like some bossy mws try to get you to do to get you done and out more quickly. Apparently labour slowing down can be justxa matter of baby needing to reposition, you needing to reposition ie more upright or you both just needing a break and some food and drink. It is hard to know when you haven't done this before though and you're told your body needs some help when actually it knows completely what it's doing. I'm really going to try and avoid any inductions etc which could distress baby-but arguing this with an experienced mw mid labour may be tough if im not sure what is best! I hope my oh will be my voice and reason too.

Hope you're ok Jfg! Xx


----------



## merristems

You sound very wise a1983. Getting hubby to be your voice is very important, it must be far to easy to get swept along with the excitement of it all and to just nod yes to any suggestions when really all you need is a little time and space. Thats why im having a home birth i want us to be in control, if they is a desperate need for intervention its 10mins to hospital. Stop start labours are a tricky one especially if you have arrived at hospital and they want that bed back!

I had i big cry lastnight feeling sorry for myself must stay positive though only a few weeks to go now.....!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw merri honey I know how u feel!! And when I was at 35 weeks the thought of going much further seemed horrific but there's me gonna be 39 weeks on Tuesday and it actually has gone quick. As strangely I feel more relaxed and accepting of things now- even being sore and uncomfy isn't getting to me as much. It will go quick and you'll have your little baba and all this waiting will be just a memory.
A1983 I've been coaching hubby as well- and my big sis is also going to be there so she knows what I want and what I don't want. My worry is that if I don't have them
To stick up for me ill lose my mind with pain/excitement/fear and just do as I'm told lol. I know I don't want any opiates - am very sensitive to morphine, and when my nephew was born he needed resus due to pethidine my big sis had been given during labour. I was there at that birth so it's really stuck with me. If I desperately need pain relief the only thing I want is an epidural and only if I really need it. I also want them to really encourage me to move about.. I'm pretty sure ill need a lot of support in tht area! Xxx


----------



## JDH1982

Congrats FJ, another rainbow - so exciting xxx

Hope you're recovering well xx


----------



## monro84

Ok I have been wondering about lightening crotch. I really had not had much pain there until last night I sat for about 4 hrs through dinner and a fund raiser at a church and when I got up from dinner (which I had had my legs crossed through most of it) I had a really sharp pain in my pubic bone every time I stepped with my right leg. It has gotten worse since yesterday. But only if I sit for a while and have to get up and walk sonewhere. After walking I begin to feel better after about 5 min of movement but its those first few minutes that hurt so bad that if I have to get somewhere in a hurry I have to drag my right foot and leg (just figured out this relief a few minutes ago) so when dh gets in from playing golf he has something else to make fun of me about because for the past week he has been making fun of me waddlibg because my hip was hurting but now I look like a dead leg waddling duck lol.


----------



## mackjess

lol. I've had to do the dead leg walk, usually after I use my birth ball.

last week I dreamed my water broke in my sleep, but woke up and was bone dry. last night I dreamed I was shopping, went to the restroom and had bloody show. I even dreamed I posted about it on here. lol, but woke up and nothing. come on baby! I'd love it if he showed up on his own, but thinking he won't till I get induced next week. been bouncing on my ball and super sore from it. today ended up quite a bit cooler than it was supposed to so I'm headed out for a walk.

I wonder how jfg is doing? how we get more births this week!


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry girlies been so hectic! Will update soon!

Love to you all and here's some labour dust for all you girlies still waiting :dust:

Martha is amazing I am so in love! Can't believe cheekyface was a girl I was do sure she'd be a boy! 

Just born - forceps marks 
https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/AA9D9A2F-2131-46CC-9B88-ACEBBDAC5F10-3064-000002BF2E98FC0D.jpg

With mummy on day two
https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/33DC3379-F68F-4316-8F74-C7C96A73589A-3064-000002BF4B4A24C4.jpg

All smiles :)

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/E4075101-B115-467C-B7DA-202AA36998B5-3064-000002BF706DEC93.jpg

Pretty in pink

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/9D14806A-0BA3-4719-BC22-49878AC8E6DA-3064-000002BF8D0E0A29.jpg

She was 6lbs 14oz when born btw!

xxx


----------



## A1983

Ohhh she is beautiful fj-what a little cheekyface  And yes you mustve been surprised with 'it's a girl' if you were convinced a boy-im exactly the same so if team pink emerges ill be really shocked!! 

Ahhh so forceps were needed "-/ how are you now?! I know you must be so smitten and in love &#9829; but would love to read your birth story...and get any tips before mine!! Congratulations fj-Martha is an absolute beauty! xxxx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw fj she is beautiful!!! :flower: xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh fj! She's gorgeous!!! 

What a gorgeous bunch of babies we've all created <3 

I can't wait to see who's next!


----------



## merristems

What a little stunner well done on becoming a mummy and a family. I hope she brings you much joy xxxxx


----------



## A1983

Ladies can I ask a tmi question?! How much mucous plug have you been losing and does it only mean something when it's a lot/bloody? Today when ive wiped ive had some stringy mucous/ewcm about the same amount as if was ovulating but not clear like that-no blood though, just..beige! Sorry. Thing is I know women can lose bits for days or even weeks and then it can regenerate so probably a pointless post! Ahh well


----------



## monro84

FJ--She is adoriable:hugs: congrats!

A1983--I have been loosing a little bit of it but no where near alot unless I went to the bathroom and did not see it:shrug: However I had alot of BH yesterday and today I have had alot and I have period type cramps today. I called my ob's nurse and she said from the sound of it it sounds like early labor. I wen to the bathroom alot yestrerday and was very liquidy. Today I went 3 times so far the first two it kinda hardened back up but then the last one was right after I got off the phone with the nurse and that was nothing but liquid so I think my body is doing the cleaning out thing and prepairing. So if this is the real thing then as far as I know I still have not lost much mucus plug or had the bloody show yet. :shrug:


----------



## merristems

Hey monro, about lightening crotch, i get it when i have been on my ball but i have spd. I havent crossed my legs since 13wks due to spd! Couldnt if i tried now!! Hope those aches and pains are somethinig promising xxxxx


----------



## A1983

Ohhh thanks Monroe-and how exciting! Are you feeling ok? Yes liquidy sounds like your body is having a clear out...good luck hun you'll be great  Try and stay relaxed, upright and we'll all be here for any support! 

Ohh yes as for lightening crotch-I get sharp shooting pains in my cervix occasionally-like once or twice a week and I scream out, I thought that was LC but maybe it's baby on nerve or hitting cervix!


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies just a quick update. Was sent to hospital after my midwife appointment with high bp. Had been having some cramps too.. Turns out I'm in early labour. Been sent home until contractions become stronger (they are every 4mins so frequent). So I'm home on my ball with some clary sage oil in the oil burner. Unfortunately though they say there's no way of telling how quickly ill progress.. Could be hours, could be days. Fingers crossed its the first one! Xxx


----------



## A1983

Ohhh go Dolly! I'm getting quite jealous now of all these labours! Maybe you and Monroe will both deliver today/tomorrow


----------



## mackjess

Woot Woot Dolly! I knew you were getting close. So far, my LO is showing no signs of budging!!

FJ, beautiful girl, and lovely name. Congrats!


----------



## mackjess

Ladies in your early labor don't forget drinks and snacks while you're at home too! They don't really let you have anything but ice chips and water at the hospital here in the states during labor, which is stupid cause it's an old rule. They do that in case they end up having to put you under general anesthesia for a csection, you won't get sick. Now they do epidurals rather than general anesthesia, but still won't let you eat! 

I packed juice boxes and told DH every time he goes to get me more "ice" that he has to pour an apple juice box in the mug! I also have a bag of almonds in a ziplock to put in one of the bathroom drawers. If I skip a meal I feel woozy, so there is no way I'm going 18 hours of labor or something with no food or drink which is a common thing to happen in hospital deliveries over here.


----------



## flapjack10

That's well shady MJ! I had a sandwich, soup and some jelly when I was in labour. The hospital food was yummy! 

Good luck Doly so excited for you. 

Thanks for all your lind words girls. I hope to get at least some of the birth story up here tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## mackjess

flapjack10 said:


> That's well shady MJ! I had a sandwich, soup and some jelly when I was in labour. The hospital food was yummy!

Hehe, I know. :haha: But they told us in birth class that women who do have light snacks and clear juices/sports drinks do better in labor and recover faster. I couldn't really go the midwife center route with Finn beinng oversized, not turning, and now not dropping, so I'm making the best of it going to the hospital. One of my friends had her waters break at 1130pm, was in labor all the next day, was exhausted and they ended up doing a csection after all of that. And they didn't let her have anything but ice. Maybe if she'd had a snack she would have had more energy and her labor would have progressed! She said she was starving through all of it. No way I'm doing that.

Can't wait to hear your story! Glad to see you are both recovering well in the pics!


----------



## A1983

Well jess that's ridiculous imo! My hospital encourages you to eat as you need energy! Plus sometimes your labour stalls just because your body needsxa break and some food! I can't go long without food-I turn into a shakey raged demon!! I've packed lots in my hospital bag...including my fav thai takeaway menu ha ha! Yep they deliver right to the ward


----------



## mackjess

It is! If I go too long without a snack I will seriously get light headed and shaky and have to sit down for awhile. How the hell could I make it through contractions feeling like that?? The hospital birth center I'm going to is better than some others about natural labor, but I'm not sure how up they are on allowing food/drink so I'm going to be prepared!

The US thinks they are so far beyond everyone in medicine, and in some fields we are, but we have a higher rate of csections and newborn/delivery complications, and are falling behind other countries big time. That's why I was SO glad to have so much interaction with BnBers across the pond! I've gotten lots of good advice about diet, exercises and herbs that we just don't use over here, and I'm hoping it helps. Speaking of, I better got drink my RLT.


----------



## merristems

Ooh dolly hope everything goes smoothly for you and you progress quickly :) 

Mj thats madness about not allowing food and drink so archaic! I asked about this in antinatal and the midwife said of course you can have food and drink you need to keep energy up, a lot of women are sick anyway in early labour so all the more reason, plus GAs here are really uncommon now they prefer epidurals and opiates! Im going to have a bunch of sandwhiches made up for us both, some miso soup, fruit juices and teas maybe some pasta salad and flapjacks!!


----------



## Dollybird

Waters gone with a massive pop!!!! Omg so much fluid!!!!!!!! I've wrecked my house it was like niagra falls!! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

lol dolly, it's on now! Do you go in after your water breaks?


----------



## monro84

oh dolly so exciting GL. KUP!. 

MJ--I know I am worried abou the no food thing to b/c I get really nausous when I get to hungry I do have a goody bag I did pack anyways. I am hoping my waters break b/c I don't want to labor for hrs at the hospital. 

Well I guess fales alarm b/c the tightenings slowed down and the cramps went away still no mucus plug I do believe he has dropped b/c I don't have heart burn as bad as I have been and I at pizza for lunch so maybe if I make it till wed all that this morning was dilation. Or maybe I will go in tonight. :shrug:


----------



## Dollybird

Been in and assessed. Everything looks good but contractions not strong enough yet and not dilated so back home now to rest. To go back when pains become more intense. If they don't then I've to go to the labour ward tomorrow to be induced as they can't leave me more than 24hrs now waters gone. The midwife says things will most likely pick up during the night naturally though as I am already contracting xxx


----------



## ladykara

Omg dolly !!!!! Yessss another beach baby !!! Good luck chick xxx

FJ she is stunning !!! Xx


Ok will now bore you with some photos, two bottom ones are from the photo shoot we had done.. Not sure if I posted them already x

I got first proper smiles yesterday... Made the lack of sleep and lack of anything really all worth it !!!

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/null_zpse7677289.jpg

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/baby%20taylor/Image61_zps67920a12.jpg

https://i435.photobucket.com/albums/qq78/ladykara1001/baby%20paige/null_zps28d9747c.png


----------



## A1983

Eeek! How are you feeling Dolly? And are they painful? Good luck! X


----------



## mackjess

hope you are hanging in there dolly!

I'm not super excited that I'm going to have to be induced, I'd hoped to start labour naturally, but I tell ya every day I get closer I'm grateful. the last two days I've been in so much pain I can barely walk. I wish it felt like pelvic pain, or possibly cervix like maybe it was starting to dialate, but no.

whenever I move I get pain in the front of my vijay area, like almost the outer part of it. it gets more intense as the day goes by, hopefully I can still walk when we check into the hospital Wednesday night. what the heck is up with vj pain??


----------



## mackjess

lk your little man is so handsome. I can't wait till we have pics of all the July bumps!


----------



## Dollybird

Beautiful pics lk!! Baby is gorgeous and you're looking brilliant! 
Well I fell asleep and have woken to no contractions!!! :-( just had a shower an some brekkie. Got the oil burner going with some clary sage and gonna bounce on my ball. Praying things pick up again themselves.. I have between now and 8pm! Xxx


----------



## merristems

Oh arse dolly warm bath maybe witth some lavender, a long hug with dh, nipple stimulation, and sit on loo as this is relaxing the same part of body. Try. Not to think relax, let your body do uts job xxxxxxxx gl xx


----------



## merristems

Lk hes a corker! And you look fab for no sleep! 
I hope these babbers start sorting themselves out going to be me next at this rate lol!!


----------



## BeautifulD

Eeeeee how exciting Dolly! Fingers crossed contractions pick up for you xxxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

GOOD LUCK DOLLY! Hope those contractions get going ASAP!


LK - He's gorgeous! :)

Gotmost of my birth story up on my journal if any of you girlies wanted to look.

XXX


----------



## monro84

Dolly any more progress yet? 

LK he is a very handsome little man and you look great!:thumbup:

Back to nothing for me. I bounced a good bit last night on the ball though. However I did wake up to pee this morning for the 3rd or 4th time and felt really wet so I wiped before I peed and there was a couple of good chunks of mucus plug so maybe the bouncing did help that out. If that is the case I will be bouncing tonight. Have not really had many BH this morning though.


----------



## monro84

Wow FJ you definately had an ordeal, were you wanting to have her natural. Even with the pain she was worth it in the end. Can't wait to go through all that also (well yeah I can but only way to see him lol).


----------



## merristems

Lol monro! I hope that your wee man decides to come soon, but he may decide he quite likes it afterall and stay a bit longer! 
Ive had really upset tummy today and hips are killing me, i went for walk last night and nearly didnt make it back! Also my poor feet! They are huge dh has brught me some sexy support stockings to help circulation, i feel fine so not worried about pre eclampsia but they are sore and fat :(

Really hope Dollyis progressing i want some natural births! Lol


----------



## monro84

merri--lol I think he has decided to stay:dohh:. DH says he is not coming till the due date. i told him that only like 5 or 1% of babys come on the due date so I doubt that. 

I have discovered something that I wish I would have gotten beside the birthing ball /exercise ball. 

https://www.amazon.com/Adult-At-Exe...8&qid=1373997111&sr=1-5&keywords=hopping+ball

We would not have to be confined to one area then when we are bouncing we could bounce all over the house then and never have to leave the ball lol.:haha:


----------



## A1983

Well Dolly MUST be in action ;-) !!

Fj-what an amazing birth story-ive posted on your journal-but thank you for such a brilliant insight and well done YOU!! Btw-did you drink/take rlt in pregnancy? 

I've been swimming again in the outdoor pool today-it's an hour away and I went on my own :-/ but I needed to do something and love it there! Well im glad I did go as no signs! Buuutt, im actually really sad at the thought of not much bump time left-just as fj described her last shower with her bump-that's how I feel, like im about to lose something so incredibly special, not gain it. Im really going to miss my kicks, the 'only you and I know what's going on here', him being with me constantly, just everything! I think im worried too as don't want to be induced and have such a beautiful pregnancy potentially affected and baby potentially put into distress-I just want a smooth natural labour for me and my baby-but of course, who doesn't!!


----------



## JFG

Hi ladies sorry to have gone missing in action on you all first day home today had to stay 2 nights due to amount of blood i lost and vontuse delivery, I will do my birth story but let's just say it was long and traumatic for us all but it was all worth it when that baby was put in my arms! Erin May arrived 14/7/13 6lb 15 so not the 8lb+ baby they predicted by scans lol

Having trouble uploading picture so picture and birth story to follow. 

Haven't managed to read through all posts I've missed but good luck Dolly  x


----------



## ladykara

Oh no dolly, but it still sounds like the ball is rolling keeping my fingers crossed is soon xx

Thanks guys, it was the only day I wore make up so the camera came out.

Can't wait for more beach babies to be born... My birthday is Friday so if one you lovely ladies would like to have their baby then I would be over the moon ..lol xx


----------



## merristems

Congratulations JFG beautiful name , im sorry you had difficulties but like you say she was worth it all when she was in your arms. Many blessings and a speedy recovery to you both xxxxx


----------



## mackjess

oh my fj and jfg! glad your beautiful girls got here safe and sound!

fj one of the good things about U.S. hospitals is they are usually kept super cold. the birth center I'm at has thermostats in each room so I can keep it nicely chilled. I packed dh a pair of track pants and a hoodie and told him he better not touch the thermostat unless it's to turn it down more when I ask. I freeze the poor guy out at home to keep it cool enough for me to sleep. I can't imagine what temp I'll want while sweating thru labor!

and I'm very scared of what we are going to spend on our electric bill this summer. :)


----------



## mackjess

can't wait to hear news from dolly! how is everyone else feeling?


----------



## merristems

Our hospitals are all ancient and are kept at a nice healthy 30 degrees celcius or something! My midwife said its horrendous i labour ward at the mo because its got lots of windows they dont open and hot sun beating through the glass. My house is warm too though 24 degrees in the coolest room! 

I just had mw appointment and it all go for home birth! Very excited! Baby is still 3/5ths engaged so pleased as i thought it may have flipped just to be naughty! I just need to pay for my pool now and we are set. I really hope this works out! 

How are you MJ? Do you think your boy has settled down? Hospital tomorrow isnt it? Fx all is well. Pretty soon all these beach bumps are going to be delivered! Only A1983, Monro and me left after you! I think i have a good few weeks still though!


----------



## mackjess

yup, tomorrow. I think he has dropped and I'm anxious to see if I've started dilating or thinning since I've had lots of pain the last 3 days. all I can think about is what I want to eat today as I'm going back to my gluten and soy free diet tomorrow. packed lots of gf snacks in my hospital bag, but feeling like I need to go eat chicken and waffles today. like it's my last meal! :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats JFG! Wow sounds like we had a similar time birth wise - even our babies are only an ounce apart! I bet Erin is gorgeous!

come on dolly!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## merristems

Hehe mj the last supper! Youll be fine and if youre having pains im sure he has dropped! Hope you get your chicken! Im loving tomatoes just now mmmmmm mmm!


----------



## A1983

Congratulations JFG  yes not many of us left now! Had my mw appointment today-silly woman-haven't seen her before and 1) she said my wee looked bright-I said it's the vitamins I take-she asked me to check with my gp that they were safe in pregnancy (vit c, Folic acid, vit D and omega 3) my OH said it's a bit late for that being as im nearly 40 weeks and I added that they have been checked as ok from early on otherwise I wouldn't be taking them-plus they are recommended vits (?!!!). She then said the good thing about being a mw is that they don't have to know everything. ..wtf?! Talk about selling yourself and instilling confidence! 2) she listened to baby's hb- (im still 2/5 engaged as I was 2 weeks ago) - she said hb was fine, I said it sounded a little slower-she told me it ranged between 125-144 and I added 'yes and I suppose it does slow down a bit as they get older ie to 120'..no response. Sent on my way-oh she did say if I wanted baby to come to have a good row - total contradictory advice to nct where they said labour often starts once you completely give up trying to bring it on and start relaxing. She then phones me 30 mins later once I'd got to town and said she's been thinking about baby's hb and as im full term almost wants me to just get it checked out to be safe..ie she thought maybe it was a bit slow/decelerations showed. As baby was moving big time I said can I go in about an hour as had just got to town (needed some more rlt and bits-plus had just paid for parking! OH and I were going to get lunch too) she said she'd prefer it if I go within the hour-this is worrying I thought but at the same time I felt everything was ok. Bubs still moving like crazy. Got my rlt and off to hosp-mw there straight away said once I told her what happened that ive had a wasted journey and she was sorry-she said mw who told me to come in said baby showed 'decelerations'..and she explained that of course baby's hb will go up and down-especially when moving-and at 124 lowest there were no concerns-100 and below counts as a need for monitoring. Anyway she monitored me as I was there-baby fine! He was actually quite comical as SO active-I had to lie on my side to try and quieten him down ha ha so they could get a proper reading. It was so sweet-I hushed him and stroked my belly and he immediately calmed down


----------



## theroselegacy

I should have posted earlier, but I had my baby girl on July 1st. She was due the 10th but decided to come a little early!!! She weighed 7 lbs 6 oz....this last week has been rough though because she has not reached her birth weight yet and the doctor's ended up sending us to the children's hospital because they were worried about her lack of weight again. We are heading for a weight check today, however, so please keep us in your prayers!!


----------



## mackjess

Congrats Rose, sorry to hear about the weight. Have you been strictly breastfeeding? I think I am more stressed about that than the labor. 

DH and I are going to see The Heat in a few hours. Quite excited about it. It's at a dinner theater and they bring your meal while you are watching the movie. I figure it will be our last date for awhile, and I've heard how hilarious the movie is. Maybe I'll laugh the baby out.


----------



## girlinyork

OMG, so much to catch up on. So excited for the new babies and for Dolly! My waters went in a gush and I had my baby 12 hours later. Really hope you can update us with good news soon xx


----------



## monro84

So got US today at 38-4 he is 7lbs 14oz and I am 1 cm dilated I asked about thinning and he said my cervix has not changed since I got my stitch in


----------



## merristems

Oh monro thats a great weight, im so happy for you after all thecworries he gave you yippie!!

A1983 that mw sounds a bit shit! I would complain if i were you! If you can be bothered! At least little one was super excited soo sweet you calmed him down by rubbing your belly bless :)

Congratulations Rose, i hope little lady gains weight for you it must be stressful but im sure she will catch up soon, too much pressure on statistics these days :hugs:

Mj good luck for today catch us up as and when you can very exciited to hear whether you get to have a vbirth i hope so. Hope the last supper was gurt tasty mmmmm nom nom :hug: take care xxx

Hi giy :wave: hope youre well xxxx
Dolly i hope that bubba is in your arms fx all weht well for you both xxxx

Afm been nesting for two days really getting to grips with our junk now! Ive been learning how to use my TENS machine too, anyone else tried one? Or hoping to?


----------



## A1983

Thanks Merri! Yes I have a tens machine ready but never used one before!


----------



## merristems

Oh cool well it cant hurt to try it :)


----------



## mackjess

Hope Dolly is doing OK!

Went to a funny movie last night before checking in, No laughing the baby out. When I checked in last night, my cervix had started to soften which is good news since it was still hard on Friday. They went ahead and put the gel on it to soften and thin it out more. THis morning they started me on saline and were checking my BP and getting me on a fetal and contraction monitors, and I was already having contractions! Before they started the oxytocin to induce me!! Yahoo. The nurse said it could indicate that I have a high pain tolerance as they are now 4 minutes apart and I'm not feeling a thing. Let's hope she is right! They did just start me on the meds to induce about 30 minutes ago, and the doc should be in sometime this hour to see if I'm dilating at all, let's hope so.

Monro, wonderful news about how well the stitch worked for you!


----------



## merristems

Eeeeek!! Theres going to be a baby mj any time now! Very good to hear you have high pain threshold! Wish we all did! Fx all goes well hun xx touch base when you can, its getting lonely here! Lol


----------



## A1983

I'm with you merri!! And sprained my wrist so in pain but hoping it goes before labour! Eating a choc muffin to ease the pain. . ;-)


----------



## merristems

Ouch sorry you hurt yourself how did you do it? Be careful hun, you may need your wrists for hanging off of dh!!


----------



## A1983

Exactly Merri! I need to be grabbing things, moving around and holding firmly on to the gas and air and so far I can't even wipe my bum!! But as for how I did it..erm let's just say I hit an emotional wall and oh's strop about seeing the Apprentice results before he'd watched the show and blaming it on me resulted in me becoming a drama queen-bursting into tears and throwing my fork at him!! Although I completely missed and threw it awkwardly hurting my wrist! Just been to Drs as it's swollen-need to ice it and wear a splint!! Ohh dear!


----------



## mackjess

ugh. not dilating, she is going to call the doc to see what she wants to do


----------



## merristems

Lol A1983! Oh dear! Poor thing raging hormones are the worst! Hehe funny image though!

Oh poop mj keep upright or squat to get him on your cervix! Xx.


----------



## mackjess

I have been, and I can feel twinges and pain when I do, and I'm feeling the contractions more. so not sure what's up. they might take me off the meds, let me eat and be free for the night, then give me the cervix softening gel again before bed and try again in the morning. they don't want to give up cause I was having contractions before they started me on meds, and I am respondingto meds. I'm so excited about not being on an iv and getting real food that I'm game for anything.


----------



## A1983

I say have a rest, eat and see how things progress naturally Jess-and yes keep doing what you're doing re staying upright. Good luck hun! 

Merri is it just you and me left?!


----------



## A1983

Monroe and Kelly too!


----------



## monro84

I'm still here :dohh: too lol 

I did a bunch of bouncing yesterday drank a RLT. Dh seems to want him to stay a little while longer to get as big as he can he said he is going to be 9 lbs I say your not having him though. Apparently he is under the impression that a big baby is a big boy and that equals a linebacker :dohh:. I told him we need sex he told me no :shock: he has already gone without it pretty much 20 wks so whats a few more. Of couse I really am not in the mood but at least I am more in the mood at night but not in the morning. He is asleep usually after I get out of shower (after self induced O:blush:) trying that almost every night for the last 2 wks but apparently not working to good. I cannot really walk to start labor b/c my hip hurts so bad. So back to bouncing and maybe I can attack him before he went to sleep tonight. 

On a progression note this morning I lost a little more mucus plug only about 2 pieces the size of a pea. But then this afternoon after lunch after using the bathroom I guess the pushing :blush: pushed some more out b/c it was a bigger piece about the size of a lima bean. I guess at this rate I should loose it all by next week hopefully :dohh: I actually tried to check my cervix in the shower 2 days ago and could not reach it or even touch it.

Maybe I am progressing more than I thought I just went to pee and it was another piece. :shrug:


----------



## mackjess

meds backed off so they could taper me offand 30 minutes later my water popped. yay!


----------



## monro84

Yeah thats great MJ sounds like he was ready to come today anyways.:thumbup:


----------



## merristems

Wooowhooooo!! Go Jess xxxxxx

Monro surely you are nearly thereceverything sounds great i think after the weekend for you xxx

I was always going to be last! Im more of an august bump! But hey ho, 36.2 tomorrow i just want to make it to 37 and i will be very happy!


----------



## A1983

Yey jess! 

Well merri ive got a feeling ill be joining you in August-no signs here.


----------



## mackjess

ugh, today is not the day.
Water broke, but I didn't dilate much. they stopped the oxytocin for the night and I just finished dinner. they are giving me the cervix softener stuff overnight again, and if no baby by 3pm tomorrow csection.


----------



## Dollybird

Jfg and rose congrats on your bundles! Jess hope things go well!! Xx


----------



## merristems

Oh he is beautiful dolly congratulations xx hope all is well now sorry about emcs :hugs: xxxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh dolly he's gorgeous! Well done honey. Take care of yourself after the surgery xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats Dolly! He is gorgeous! xxxx hope you're recovering well! 

GL MJ! xxx


----------



## mackjess

omg dolly what a cute little man. hope you are feeling ok today.


----------



## girlinyork

Dolly, he is beautiful! Congratulations xx


----------



## merristems

Hows things today Mj? Xxxx thinking of you


----------



## mackjess

thanks merri. started oxytocin again, but I was feeling my contractions before they started it which I'm taking as a good sign since I want feeling them most of the day yesterday. waiting for dh to get back since I sent him home last night too sleep. I'll get back on the ball when he is here.

they haven't checked me for dilation again since water broke, they will wait until I'm feeling more so that don't increase the risk of infection by messing with me too much. ready top have this baby today one way or the other.


----------



## merristems

Hugs honey hope you got some rest too xxxx


----------



## JFG

Congrats Dolly he's gorgeous, hope u make a speedy recovery after the emcs xx

Good luck MJ hope you're soon holding your lo in your arms xx


----------



## monro84

MJ--sorry your having such a tough time hope you have him in your arms now and don't have to have a c section. 

Dolly-Congrats :happydance: he is so handsome!!

Merri--It might be the 3 of us then going into Aug lol. :dohh: however me and dh dtd this morning and I think I lost more plug after that and lost some last night when I peed the 4th time lol. I did not bounce last night or drink andy rlt we ate at a friends house. Going to try to dtd tonight too. Have not had any bloody show though so waiting on that.


----------



## A1983

Congratulations Dolly!!! He is gorgeous 

Monroe-that is dedication! I'm too hot to dtd ha ha!


----------



## mackjess

If I hadn't snuck in juice boxes, almonds and wafers I would have had this kid yesterday. I'm only at a 3, but I'm effaced, baby dropped and I went from 1 to 3 in record time. long as I keep progressing they are letting me go for it. doc that felt me up tonight thinks he is 9+ lbs. eeek. Sean is exhausted but I feel petty good.


fyi-epidurals are fking amazing. I avoided it until the cramps got back to back and so intense I barfed. I think getting the epi relaxed me so I finally started progressing faster. of course I had induced cramps hammering a closed cervix. I think I could have made it thru normal labor... maybe.

Finn will be here tonight, and it might be late.


----------



## mackjess

Finnian Patrick, born 1058pm, 8lb 7ounces, large head and shoulder. csection. it might be a few days before I get to pics.


----------



## BeautifulD

Awwww congratulations mj!! 

Sorry you had a section honey but what matters is he's here safe and sound right? 

Eeeee so who's left to labour stalk now? Xx


----------



## A1983

Well Done Jess! Rest up lovely xx

Left is me, Monroe, Kelly and Merri-think im due the soonest but pah what does that mean when some of the others have had their babies before 40 weeks ha (can you tell im jealous?!) :-D


----------



## Dollybird

My gorgeous man!! 
So quick update on what happened. Well as yous know my waters broke on Monday night. Was sent home to let labour progress and told to come back Tuesday evening for induction if no progression. So to my dissapointment I needed induced on Tuesday evening.. They popped a pessary in about 9pm and immediately I started having cobtractions. They were agony as bubs was back to back at this point. I spent 3 hours in a bath in the ward trying to ease the pain and when they checked me at 3am my cervix was 3cm dilated so ghey sent me to labour suite for pain relief. Gas an air- amazing! Laboured till 2pm but my contractions began to tail off. Was 5cm dilated at this point so they decided to put me on a oxytocin drip to restart contractions. I was encouraged to have an epidural as they said the contractions would be very intense due to back to back so I took the epidural.. It was amazing!!so when checked at 6pm I'd only date up to 6cm. I was soo dissapointed. They were beginning to worry about baby at this point so had me whipped off to theatre within an hour. It was very scarey for me but no pain and the staff were amaing at reassuring me. Had a bleed though that they had trouble stopping which was a bit scarey and I lost a lot of blood. Have had to go home on iron suppliments. Anyways that was that. Hes here and fine an I love him. I'm sore and dissapointed I didn't get the birth I imagined but the important thing is he's safe. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Sorry loads of typing errors but I'm sure yous get the idea! Jess congrats!! Hope u and the lovely wee man doing well!! Xxx


----------



## A1983

Totally understand the story Dolly-sorry it wasn't how you imagined but not many have been by the sounds of them-the wonders of unique labouring! And you of all people had your labour plans and tips set out ie keeping upright etc-just goes to show we really can't control how it will go unfortunately-they say it's our bodies and baby's position that do. But you don't need to worry about any of that now - you did it lady yey!! And now you have your little beautiful bundle! Are you struggling to move due to c-section? 
X


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh I'm really stiff and sore. Especially when I've been sitting down and have to stand up. Plus I can't wear any of my pants as they all sit too low (on the scar) so having to wear hubby's boxers!! Gonna go buy some big "granny pants" today lol
Xxx


----------



## merristems

Congratulations *jess &#9825;&#9829;&#9825; well done another big boy! Take all the time you need to catch us up with pics but we will be waiting un patiently!! Yeah!! :)
Well done Dolly, ye is just so gorgeous great jaw line :) sorry it was an ordeal for you and im so glad they caughr the bleed quickly scary but like A1983 says you have your man now hes safe and so are you
Enjoy!! Xxxxx


----------



## BeautifulD

They sent me home on iron tablets too dolly, my levels were like 8. Probably still are to be honest I'm so bloody tired! Oh and those tablets are the devil! Lol. 

He is seriously handsome dolly! What a bunch of heartbreakers we've all created <3 

I hear my que to go crying from the bedroom, feed time! 

Catch up later xx


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats MJ!! can't wait to see a pic xxx

Dolly he is indeed gorgeous! Looks like the majority of us didn't have the labour we hoped for. I didn't even have a c-section and I love wearing granny pants! They are so comfy! :haha:

Martha's head was sideways and she couldn't turn it! Ouch!

These babies are coming thick and fast now! 

<3

xxx


----------



## monro84

Wow dolly and mj but glad they are here safe and sound.

Finally, in the parts of mucus plug I am loosing its getting bloody but since its not a huge blob of it is it still my bloody show or am I gearing up to loose the big part that's my bloody show?


----------



## LVnMommy

Update on my boy:) he is officially a newborn!!! (3 days adjusted) 7 weeks actual and weighing a whopping 9lbs 7 ounces!! He is being sent to a surgeon for his umbilical hernia(common in preemies) as it keeps getting bigger. And to a Gi specialist as he has had continuous tummy distention and very uncomfortable .. Other than that he is great !! Congrats on all the births lady's!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LVnMommy

One more :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LVnMommy

Look how far he has come!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## monro84

Lvn so great he has come far. GL on the surgery.


----------



## merristems

Oh lvn hes doing so good you must be so thrilled what a sweetie xxxx
Monro i think the show differs from woman to woman, but sounds like that is indeed yours!?! I hope so :)

Guys when your bubs engaged what does it feel like? Twice now ive had a wierd grinding pop in pelvis when ive sat a little un delicately. Also a very sharp pain in groin when ive reached down and across bump. i think maybe baby is trying to line up but maybe head isnt quite stickin in there? Mw said im still 3/5ths on weds.


----------



## kelly4

Hi ladies, a quick update, Baby Holly was born on Wednesday the 17th at 11.38 weighing 6lb 6oz, had planned c- section but spinal failed so was feeling everything, so had to be knocked out. Came home yesterday afternoon, sore but getting there, congratulations to everyone who had their baby,hope to update more soon, take care everyone xxx


----------



## merristems

Congratulations Kelly well done blimey that sounds scary eek well done though rest well enjoy your little lady xxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

He's fab LVN! He's a little trooper! 

Monti- looks like your gearing up for the bloody show. Hope it arrives!

Merri - baby was never engaged for me when I saw MW and I didn't notice it feeling engaged when labour started - just that I kept on needing a number two.

Kelly - I love the name Holly! Congrats! Oh dear sounds tough though hope you're recovering well!

xxx


----------



## A1983

Sounds very promising Monroe! :-D

Well my due date is here...no signs *sob*


----------



## flapjack10

Happy due date a1983! :dust:

Xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Congratulations kelly! That was my worst fear the epi not working, I'm sorry you had to be knocked out but pleased little Holly is here safe and sound. 

Lvn he's gorgeous! Well done mumma! 

For those of you still waiting :hugs: 

Man I'm so tired today, we went to our neighbours bbq last night it was fun but we didn't get to bed till gone 12 and my little milk monsterhas recently decided that night time is the time for two hourly feeds (he goes four hours in the day) :sleep:


----------



## Dollybird

Aw bd I empathise. This wee man was so good yesterday- feeding well, sleeping like a log inbetween it was so peaceful. We actually had a really relaxing day. But last night he seemed to want fed constantly, wouldnt lay down in his Moses at all. Needless to say I've had no sleep. Yet there he is sleeping in his Moses now like nothing has changed!! Must be something about night time :-(
Kelly congrats on your bubba. I worried like mad about the epi not working, sorry to hear that happened to u. 
Happy due date a1983.
Lvn so pleased to hear your wee man doing so well!! Hope his op goes well.
Monro hope things happen for u soon.. Sounds promising !
Merri I knew baby was engaging cause of the pressure, but even when I went into labour I was only 2/5ths engaged (3/5ths palpable)
Hope eveyone is well, sorry if I've missed anyone- haven't had the energy to read the whole thread. But I will once I've had a nap.
Any of u csection ladies struggling to do a poo per chance? I've not been since Tuesday and am frightened to now cause I'm so sore!! Xxx


----------



## merristems

Dolly get gp to prescribe you some laxatives asap! It will really help sort you out, my mate had twins and was reall backed up after her csection, she said laxative was the best thing she did post op! But it hurt like hell!! Gl xxx
Happy due date A1983 you wont be long now just try to ignore the dates he will be here when time is rightxxxxx

Hugs to those having sleepless nights cxx me too but thats cos its hot and my hips are hurting i wake up ever time i need to change sides. Thanks for the engaging info. I gues i need to just wa7t it out! Xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Dolly it could be the iron tablets, before I started teaming them up with lactulose :sick: I was in agony with constipation.... (tmi) I have never in my life experienced anything like it, when I finally did go I honestly thought I was going to die! And spent most of an entire day on the loo! 

We should think about doing a beach bumps mals (mums after losses) thread soon once everyone has graduated to rainbow baby heaven!


----------



## mackjess

Finnian Patrick Leary

https://www.mom365.com/newbornportr...3&babyId=b93c8f7a-f61b-4722-8dd9-08088f528397

Username: Leary
Password: FinnPatrick


----------



## BeautifulD

Oh he's gorgeous mj! Love the professional pics too <3


----------



## merristems

I cant seem to see pics but im sure they are great! 
Bd good idea on beach mals group it would be good to all stay in touch as mums xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I can't see pics, but congrats! MJ! So happy all our bubs are arriving safely!

Deffo need a MAL board. I already did this today:

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/EE3DF18D-1AC5-4DDD-9E42-65FD8DB370C3-7487-000006BC8F6D4403.jpg

Never wanted to give a dummy, but she was screaming and unconsolable. My mum is on her way to help us (at hubby's request) I have mixed feelings about it, but we're so tired.

Her cord is starting to pong, but don't think it's infected hopefully it'll drop off soon. Anyone else having similar issues? 

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw fj how cute! So funny u say about the dummy cause I've just been stressing about that myself. We started using one today- mw actually suggested it. I had mixed feelins too.. Still do.. But it seems to help relax the little guy a lot. Glad I'm not the only one feeling a bit torn about the decision though. Tbh I feel a wee bit overwhelmed today. Terrified I make a wrong choice about something. Do u know what I mean? Plus im feeling a bit hormonal which isn't helping. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Jess I can't see the pics either! :-( xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh and fj I had my sister round today so hubby an I could sleep this afternoon. Made the world of difference. You will feel better for it, don't be afraid to ask for help especially if someone wants to give it- they will feel good about helping, u will feel better for resting, and bubs will benefit cause everyone is rested and happy xxx


----------



## ladykara

Omg omg !!!massive congrats dolly, Kelly and mack !!!!!! So happy for you guys xx

I'm loving all the baby photos, only feels like yesterday we were all worried our rainbow babies wouldn't stick... Only a few of us left to meet our rainbows now

Mack- I couldn't log in as password was to many letters , am I doing it wrong ?

Sending labour dust to the rest xx


----------



## merristems

Fj she has a heart shaped hair line :) beautiful xxx not sure umbilical cord should smell, maybe slight infection? Ask mw/health visitor you need to make sure it stays dry and clean xxx
Its so hard with the dummy decision. I have always been anti them but can deff understand why and how they are hepful. I hope they settle for you both an yes take the help whilst its on offer because pretty soon people loose interest and stop offering and then you will regret not accepting it in early days. My mum is on standby and is cooking us lots of freezer meals!


----------



## A1983

The password is only the first 4 letters and you need to type name in exactly as Jess has written it if that helps 

As for dummy's ive bought some-oh not wanting to use them but I think I will do-his reasons are: 1. Teeth-well mine are fine after loving my dummy for years! 2. They find it difficult to wean off. -well they say to start this at about 8 months but can see ut would be hard 3. They wake up in night crying as it's fallen out-there is a certain rule of 3 where you just replace it 3 times then stop-apparently they learn!! Soooo it is a tough one but the pros are babies will give you some peace whilst having a dummy ha ha plus according to SIDS book it's recommended to help prevent this too.

Afm-still no signs. ..loads of bh last 2 days especially at night-pretty uncomfortable-but no cramping.


----------



## mackjess

I think it's only working for users in the states. still in the hospital cause Finn had jaundice. was hoping to be sprung Sunday, but I'm glad we aren't here for anything serious. plus my milk it's coming in like mad, so I'm happy.


----------



## merristems

Ahhh i see the pics now thanks a1983! Mj he is well cute! I spy red hair :) what lovely photos xxxxx


----------



## merristems

Yeah for milk well done mamma xxx


----------



## A1983

Ohhh well done on the milk! You'll be termed the milk machine from now on! My friends husband kept saying 'he needs feeding!' in the first few weeks every time he cried and in the end she shouted 'im not just a milk machine!!'

Jess do you mean pics only work for US? As im England bound x

Hope his jaundice improves quickly so he can go home


----------



## mackjess

oh good A! when I heard some people have problems I thought maybe it only works here.

grateful my milk has done so well. Finn has jaundice, and along with the light bed he has to eat allot to flush it out for the next 4 days. I've been able to do half milk and half formula mixed together for him to have enough. they think by tomorrow I'll have enough milk and won't have to use any formula. I'm having to use a nipple shield so they can put the formula in along my nipple in a tiny tube. quite amazing system and no bottle!


----------



## theroselegacy

I've been pumping and giving her formula...she refuses to breastfeed. it's been really stressful and disappointing as I have been trying for weeks and she just won't latch :( I never imagined it was going to be this hard. Shows how naive I was



mackjess said:


> Congrats Rose, sorry to hear about the weight. Have you been strictly breastfeeding? I think I am more stressed about that than the labor.
> 
> DH and I are going to see The Heat in a few hours. Quite excited about it. It's at a dinner theater and they bring your meal while you are watching the movie. I figure it will be our last date for awhile, and I've heard how hilarious the movie is. Maybe I'll laugh the baby out.


----------



## monro84

So have not seen any big globs of mucus but I did loose alot over the weekend and it was bloody almost everytime I wiped till this morning it seems like its not much mucus anymore. Is is possible I lost it all or I just quit dilating. It was mostly red blood and I have read that when you start to dilate that the blood vessles in the cervix start to break and that is why you bleed a little and/or see it in the mucus. So since I quit bleeding does that mean I quit dilating?


----------



## A1983

Did you tell mw/labour ward about the blood monroe?


----------



## monro84

No I didn't b/c I did not think that it was a big deal since it was not much. I guess I could call the ob's nurse and she what she says. I called last monday b/c I was having regular bh contractions and loose bm's but since it is not alot and only when I wipe i thought it might progress into something and then I would call but so far nothing and bm's have gotten firmer to :shrug: do you think I need to call?


----------



## merristems

I think a little bloody mucus is fine but if its very red and like more than a panty liner can cope with i would call, but its probably worth calling anyway just to give them the heads up. Xxxx


----------



## A1983

Exactly as Merri said-just to give them the heads up that's all hun  ill have my labour ward on speed dial when having signs ha ha! Cramping tonight. ..but sure it'll turn to nothing like last time..


----------



## ladykara

I agree with what's been said give them a call x

No one sharing the royal babies birthdate then !!! I was really hoping. 

They really need to make it clear to new mums before they give birth that breast feeding is hard, that pain at the start is normal and its rubbish about the perfect latch.. They should also add about all the other delights of what u go through after giving birth, like bowel movements, stomach pains while your insides move back into place !! I'm on my third and even I forget... No one told me how painful my boobs are when milk comes in every time... I find myself holding my boobs and forget I'm in public !!! And I swear one day ill leave a boob out and answer the door !!! Xx


----------



## monro84

Water broke @ 1 1/2 cm & 70% efaced... I got a ways to go


----------



## flapjack10

Hope those cramps got stronger A1983!

EEEEEP GL monro!

LK - I couldn't agree with you more. I had just assumed that I could BF no problems, when it didn't work out I knew nothing about FFing. It's not even mentioned in the Antenatal classes. Maybe I should have prepared more, but I honestly thought I ewuldn't have to.

Xxx


----------



## merristems

Yeah monro good luck getting that babba out xxxx 
A1 i hope this is the start of something for you too fx xxx
Oh go on then...well done Kate and wills on their little prince!

Im glad you mentioned the afterbirth pains, trouble with bfing etc. I have assumed everything will be hunky dory and know nothing about ffing. Any tips on easing engorgement pain helping milk flow? 

Hope those babies are behaving;) 

I feel like im in limbo, 37wks tomorrow and nothing much going on really, loose bm for a week now but no BH. Yesterday baby was really active i think there is still plenty of space in there im just worried it might turn around! And yesterday we went for a walk and my pelvis didnt hurt? I think head has moved up :(


----------



## A1983

Yes LK-any tips re the breastfeeding?! So re the perfect latch-do you mean in reality there isn't a one size fits all...so to speak?! Been watching youtube videos on it and they make it look so easy :-(

And bm's-as in constipation?!

Merri, I think they can rise and fall a bit-my baby is always head down yet some days I walk ridiculously slowly and it hurts, others I feel like I could skip along the road! He's been engaged 2/5ths for 2 weeks so ill see how things are at my mw appointment tomorrow-the sweep will also be discussed and booked!! Cramping here and there-nothing exciting I don't think!


----------



## flapjack10

I put breast pads in cold water in my bra to help the engorgement pain and to discourage milk flow.

Going in a warm shower can help with engorgement pain and encourage milk flow - I think. I've been avoiding putting my boobs under the shower just in case. The engorgement only lasted a day or so for me, but I have had leakage on and off.

I know that limbo feeling hun - it can't help that we're all popping out our babies and Kate Middleton too! Don't know where she hid 8lbs 6oz of baby though!

My tip for BFing would be to ask the MWa for as much help whilst in hospital. Be honest if it hurts - tell them straight away. The first time I did it, it was uncomfortable, but the next day it was truly painful. It shouldn't be painful.

Don't be hard on yourself. Remember baby has been having easy ready meals for past 40 weeks and they are learning this new skill as much as you are! Take breaks if you're having trouble - wash your face and have a cuppa tea and try again.

I know this all sounds silly considering I gave up BFing on the first day, but I still think it's best for baby and worth a try. Just remember it might not be best for you, your health and sanity. 

xxx


----------



## merristems

Lol fj i thought the same about her hiding baby that well, cant believe he was over 8lb!?! 

I have ina mays guide to bfing which im halfway through its interesting about all the hormones needed, a d that stress is really the worst thing for it. Fj if your milk is flowing could you try to continue bfing? You gave her the colostrum anyway and that most important part.

A1 thats good to hear about skipping thats how i felt yesterday! Back to woddling today! I dont think birth ball helps my hips at all!


----------



## A1983

Ohh yes I knew I meant to add something-as FJ said, cold for engorgement and warm for flow-ive bought the lansiloh 3:1 breast device thingy-so the pads go around your breast and can go in freezer or microwave!


----------



## merristems

Oh yeah i was thinking og buying one of those but dont have microwave! Do you think soaking it in hot water would help?


----------



## A1983

Hmmm, it has little jelly bits in so yes to hot water im sure...but no to ovens id say! ;-) Google it maybe? Not sure how hot it will get in water x


----------



## flapjack10

Nah I'm happy FFing now! BFing was just too painful for me especially with how lazy Cheekyface is at sucking too! It wasn't meant to be, but I wish you girls all the luck in the world!

xxx


----------



## mackjess

I've been reading but too wiped to check in. Finn and I are starting to get better at the breastfeeding routine, so hopefully I'll get more naps in and can reply to everyone. BF is so hard, but I've met with lactation specialists 4 times and finally getting it down. Baby is happy and back to gaining weight, now I just need to figure out how to make it not hurt anymore so I'm meeting them again Thursday. It's been the most blissful chaos I've ever felt.

Here is a pic of my love. In two of them, he's just come off the boob. Love his fat, happy face. 

I got a lot of help with BF from the nurses in the hospital. The first night home last night, I would have given up if I'd had any formula in the house. I also had his pediatrician appt first thing this morning and they have a consultant for BF. He was quiet on the car ride, but was screaming soon as we got there so they had me whip out my boob and started helping me right off. Something FINALLY clicked today and it's been better.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=647635&d=1374631203

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=647633&d=1374631178

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=647631&d=1374631156


----------



## merristems

He is gorgeous MJ :) well done on bfing, i know its hard but sounds like your getting lots of help there, here they pretty much leave you to it:( there is help but you have to search it out. My mums friend is a lactation helper so i will be asking her for tips! Take care and sleep when hes sleeping!


----------



## A1983

Sorry to skip forward your posts-I will read them-just a quick question. ..

Woke this morning to loose bm-not completely liquidy but feeling a tad sick with it. Still cramping. Related to possible impending labour or a bug do you think?


----------



## merristems

Labour most probs! Although ive had oose bm for nearly 2 weeks, i eat alot of fibre and fruit so blaming the natural yoghurt! With cramping though im thinking early onset of labour for you :)fx xxxx


----------



## A1983

Thanks Merri! Yeah...could be the rlt too I suppose...well ive felt fine since ie no more so maybe a mini clearout! Cramping intermittently still, bubs very active and this morning at mw appointment they said baby is in good position, still 2/5ths engaged which is fine as msy not engage anymore til in labour.. (so im not in labour then..!) and I have a sweep booked for Sunday morning! 

Well done on the bfing Jess, I hope I get some good support if I need it, yes rest up when you can!


----------



## JFG

flapjack10 said:


> Nah I'm happy FFing now! BFing was just too painful for me especially with how lazy Cheekyface is at sucking too! It wasn't meant to be, but I wish you girls all the luck in the world!
> 
> xxx

Our babies are so similar from labour to the bf! My lo wouldn't latch on and when she did she wouldn't suck she lost weight and became jaundice so I ended up bottle feeding as had to get fluids in her to flush jaundice, but tbh I'm finding bottle feeding a nightmare I'm currently following instructions on aptimal formula of using boiled water for each feed and cooling down but doing this with a crying hungry baby is stressful!


----------



## flapjack10

Arrrgh JFG it is so stressful! I agree. My suggestion would be to invest in a flask. Boil the kettle and fill the flask. This means the water cools down over a longer period of time so you can get a few feeds out of it because it's still hot enough to kill bacteria in formula. That's what HV told us to do. It's still a pain, but much better than waiting 20 mins for kettle to cool down every time. We've also got a few of the ready made glass bottles for any stressful times that it just gets to desperate to wait for a bottle to be made up. If any visitors ask if they can get you anything say ready made formula! 

A1983 - I think BM's go funny before (and for me) during labour, but I never had a liquidy bm - it still held its structure. I hope this means something for you though. Hopefully you won't need the sweep. 

Sleep deprived here - who is left to meet their bubs?

xxx


----------



## A1983

Thanks FJ, yep I know what you mean and that's how mine are! Think it's Monroe - although she may well be in labour! And myself and Merri left ..


----------



## Dollybird

Heh ladies!! Jess he is absolutely gorgeous!! So pleased to get to see a pic I was as I couldn't see the other ones! 
Fj I'm quite happy ff now too. It's a lot less stressful for me. I must admit to you and jfg that I tend to make up some bottles in advance. I know I know it's not recommended but my sister done it with all five of hers and all my friends who have ff have done the same. I tend I make up 3 at a time and store them in fridge. And we tend to use the cartons or ready made bottles if we are heading out and about. I hope u find something which works for u and feels less stressful. My midwife suggested the flask too and it seems a good alternative. 
Hoping monro is in labour after all and that the rest of you ladies still waiting meet your babas soon!
A1983 I've heard loose bms can be a sign of impending labour and certainly in the run up to my waters breaking I'd been going more frequently. 
Anyways hope everyone is doing well. Sorry I've been kinda MIA just coming to grips withs being a mama! Loving my wee man so much, but dearie me I'm one tired lady! Lol. Baby got weighed yesterday and he's only lost 80g his first week which is pretty good (only 2% of his body weight) so I'm pleased. Hoping his belly button clamp falls off soon it creeps me out! I'm always worried I'm gonna knock it or it will get caught on something. Xxx


----------



## merristems

:hi: ladies glad to hear that you are getting to grips with ffing. My friend had twins in december and im pretty sure they made up a couple of feeds at a time for them, put one lot in fridge then cooled of the hot ones in cold running water so they could be used asap! They had a reheater thingy thag was part of their sterilizer.

Hope monroes babba is here now :)
A1 hope you go into labour before a sweep xx

Afm last night and this am ive had some low abdo sharp stitch like pain, deffinately postral linked though as last night it was on lower right when i rolled onto right side in bed it hurt alot so ended up on all fours for a bit! Then this am when i was wiping myself tmi! It hurt me on the left lower abdo. Any ideas? Maybe babys head has dropped more?


----------



## flapjack10

Dolly - Martha lost 80g too! She's put on 6ozs now ( sorry for mixing measurements) she's 7lbs 3!

Just you wait until the stump starts smelling it's gross! It fell off not long after though - we put her in the bath abd she screamed so much it popped off! Martha's got half a scab still there now - can't wait for that to go!

Ooooh merri it all sounds good progress! I hope it's not too long for you xxx

Hope Monro's doing well!


----------



## ladykara

Love the photos jess !!! So gorgeous x

A - wooooo this could be it, hope it is honey x

I was in so much pain when I first started BF, I would cry and have to bite down on something. I was about to give up when someone said it will hurt to start and to keep going as it will get better, and they were right after two weeks no more major pain. Still hurts a bit when milk comes in. I have also learnt to open Taylor's mouth wider with one hand and quickly push him up to my boob, he still doesn't always get it right. Sometimes I just let him go on in his own way. He only ever feeds on one side normally and no longer than 10 mins which everyone says is not right but he never lost weight and is putting it on perfectly fine so it's not doing any harm and every baby is different. 

I am fed up with the leaking and being solely in charge of feeding him, but I am now giving him the odd bottle when I am out so I now have best of both worlds. If I knew Taylor would be more settled and sleep better on formula I would change over without a thought but I can't test it out without my supply being effected x


----------



## merristems

Yes im expecting it to hurt like hell to begin with i have to admit im nervous more about feeding than birth!!


----------



## mackjess

merri I was the same way, and it did hurt, but my problem was that my nipples were too soft they'd not stay pointed out so I had a breastful of milk and a SCREAMING hungry baby. I was lucky though and had a great lactation consult. I use nipple shields more and my fatty is catching up from the first 4 days which were rough. he's gaining an ounce a day now.


----------



## merristems

Well thats great mj! They say not to expect them to reach birth weight for first 10 days so im sure he will be a bruiser in no time.

Hope A1 and monroe have their babes now :)


----------



## A1983

Nope im still waiting! Ha ha! Been to outdoor pool today-and ny monkey is active as always! So no signs. https://db.tt/JS6033pD

Here's a bump pic-if you look closely you'll see a tiny bump along to the side from belly button-that's his foot! 

Yes I've got some nipple sheilds at the ready! 2 days til sweep...


----------



## A1983

Ok-twice tonight now ive felt wet down there-wiped with tissue first time and it covered most of a square of kitchen roll and was sticky...so not watery or sweet smelling. The second time just now im lying on my side and feel a little wet/gush-as if semen leaking-felt with fingers and (I have to be detailed here!) It was like very loose egg whites-so vaginal secretions when aroused and again quite a bit when wiped? Lots of bh's but thats nothing new...and baby extremely active the last couple if hours during this. Phoned l&d and she thought it sounded like the show? Ie plug? And to call back if I got any gushes....so its stretchy/liquidy, copious, clear...any ideas?


----------



## A1983

More gushes! On way to get checked! Was shaking like a friggin leaf but calming now as no cramping-obv SOMETHING-but could be days off...hope I get to come home and sleep tonight first!


----------



## merristems

Oh exciting! It wasnt the pool was it?! No seriously i hope its the show for you fx honey. Ps you look hot!!


----------



## A1983

On way back home! Mw said it's most likely my plug (it can be different consistencies clearly!) and it can reform-boo! And my cervix is high and posterior. Loads of bh though but off to bed now-could be days off still!


----------



## flapjack10

Oh my goodness a! Look at your perfect bump! Awww I miss my bump xxx hope that's your show! 

The sweep will shift the rest hopefully xxx


----------



## A1983

Bloody show this morning? Off to get checked this morning. They said show can be bloody x


----------



## flapjack10

What colour was it? My bloody show started off as brown globby and became reddish-pink.

xxx


----------



## A1983

Reddish pink too FJ-especially as mixed with this clear stuff! But once again it's the show still...so back home and hoping next time I go in with the car full of pillows, swiss balls and red lamps ill be staying put!! It is hard when this is all new to you though-I just assumed liquid-whether it a bit stretchy-was waters, and plug is mucousy!

Fj how long after bloody show did things progress for you? My cervix is still up and closed and the mw said a sweep won't do anything if its like this. .ie it needs to start thinning out


----------



## flapjack10

3 days after the initial bloody show I went into labour.

FX it's not long for you!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Just popping in to see how eveyone is! Sorry not been posting much but I am reading every day! A1983 I hope things are happening for you. I never had a bloody show but did lose bits of plug (green snotty stuff) for a good few weeks in the lead up to labour. My waters where very distinct.. No mistaking them (it was like niagra falls! Lol) and it smelled exactly like... Semen! And it wa just like water. Every after then initial burst I would get little "spurts" felt just like I was peeing myself. 
Hope eveyone else is doing well!
I'm ok- midwife concerned I might have a uterine infection though as the bleeding has picked up rather than slowing down, but she wants to see how I go this weekend. The wee man is doing grand, cuddly as ever. My sister stayed over last night to let us get a proper sleep and also let us go out for a few hours.. Was so hard dragging myself away, I was crying in the car! What a geek. We only stayed out two hours as I was desperate to get back, but it was nice going out for dinner and a wee break.. And the full nights sleep was amazing. Xxx


----------



## ladykara

A- bloody show means any time now, it's the main part of your plug and means cervix is getting ready, good luck honey xx


Does those with babies already here have perfect babies ? Or am I the only one with a baby that is hard work !!! He doesn't settle anywhere before crying after a min, he just cries after 8pm when I do my sculpting for my business so not been able to sculpt apart from one night when I had to sit and watch (while working) my husband stressing for 4 hours while walking with him around the house. Tried everything !!! Grant back at work in a weeks time and I'm on my own and not sure how ill cope. X


----------



## merristems

Oh a1983 i hope things get going for you now! Its so stressful waiting. I keep putting things off just incase which is stupid because i dont feel like baby is ready yet!
Thanks for the info on bloody shows and waters, its things like this they dont tell you in classes aespecially what it should smell like! I keep0 sniffing cm to see if there is a change lastnight i was convinced it smelt really irony/bloody like just before af, But no blood. This baby seems to be everywhere! I have lump just off centre left on belly button and lump that wriggles top right by ribs! Wish i could tell what was what!

LK i hope lo settles down for you but it probably is seperation anxiety, have you got a sling? Maybe he would sleep on you in one as you work?


----------



## A1983

Lk-thank you, I hope you're right! Eeek! 41 weeks today, still loosing bloody/mucous....imagine how semen looks when you wipe after having sex during a light pinky period-that's been me now for 24 hours! Nothing else though ie cramps. Could your little one have colic hun? They can cry relentlessly with that-something im hoping my boo doesn't get but it's unavoidable!!

Ahhh Dolly id be the same! Good nights sleep sounds amazing though-and gold star for not waking up to check on him! As for waters you had a textbook breaking ha ha! But mw said id know the difference when it actually happens although it can come out in lots of little trickles..

I hope Monroe is ok and has her little baby now


----------



## A1983

Unsuccessful sweep-so annoying!! She couldn't even reach my cervix boooo so fed up now. Another sweep booked for Wed and then induced Friday :-( do you know if you have to be bed bound during induction ie when on a drip? X


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh it's constant monitoring :-( but I stood at side of bed a lot and the also let me go on the birth ball as the cables were long enough. Sorry your sweep didn't work :-( xxx


----------



## A1983

So you can stand, lean over back of bed and bounce on ball?

We're your contractions back to back? Hideous?


----------



## Dollybird

They were pretty horrific before I got the gas an air but the gas and air was magic- I found it sore but manageable with that. That's why I was so dissapointed to hae to end up with a section as I think I could've given birth with just the gas and air. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Lk my wee mans been a bit grumpy past few days- not wanting us to put him down he just wants cuddles constantly (cries as soon as we lay him in his Moses). We think he's had a sore tummy though he was constipated for a couple days and his Bowles have only just started moving again. The midwife thinks it was the change from breast milk to formula and says it should settle down. But I do think aside from the constipation that he has learned if he cries we'll pick him up! Wee monkey. Hope bubs settles for u soon xxx


----------



## flapjack10

A - soz about the sweep :( :hugs:

Lk - I have a perfect baby, but nahhhh not really! It sounds like colic, which Martha can be partial to as well. It normally starts early evening and nothing will console her - hence my previous post about sticking the dummy in her gob! 

We find that giving her a bath and massaging her tummy a little with olive oil makes her feel nice. We try to do it just before the kick off time. She's had a couple of poos and that cheers her up too. She tends to kick off when she's blocked up. The other night she had colic and we lay her on her changing mat with no knickers on and bicycled her legs and patted her bum with warm water and cotton balls. This relieved her windiness - oh the trumps that came out of her! 

Dolly I loved the gas and air too, but then it just didn't cut it anymore and I was biting on the tube and everything. Then they took the g&a away from me and I had to do it on nothing :shock: I bet you could have done it on g&a, but it's gotta be what's best for baby. So many of us have had interventions on here.

Full nights sleep - wow amazing! :)

Xxx


----------



## ladykara

A- sorry to hear sweep day was a let down, but I really think you could go any day now, unfortunately being induced less active but fingers crossed it won't come to that x

Thanks ladies, Paige had colic and screamed for hours in the evening, Taylor is just restless than screaming .. May have to sculpt standing and using a sling... X


----------



## merristems

Oh A1, so sorry sweep was a no go. Im sure things will start happening soon and you wont need induction. Dont they begin with the pessary first then pitocin drip, hopefully they will allow you to be as active as possible, what are you now 41wks? You can still turn down induction if you can hold out.

Dolly, i cant remember if you said but why did you get csection in the end? Was it deceleration of babys heart rate?

I really hope gas and air is all i need!


----------



## A1983

Thanks Merri, yeah they use a pessary first but if that doesn't work its then the drip, and im 41 weeks today..so 2 days off 42 weeks next Fri when induction is booked. I've been bouncing like crazy this arvo and I had 3 braxtons WITH cramps within an hour :-D ha ha-prob means nothing! It's all stopped now tho. So far ive just been getting braxtons on their own. Having a spicy thai for dins, then a bath and some more bouncing-im loving the whale music my oh puts on to my bouncing too-find it quite relaxing!


----------



## merristems

Awww bless dh thats lovely that he putsup with the whale music for you, im too embarrassed to even do my yoga in front of mine as i feel like a whale!
At least youre getting bh and cramps thats fab :)
Im yet to have any bh :(


----------



## Dollybird

No thankfully bubs didn't become distressed but I'd been 48hrs with no waters and despite the pitocin I stopped dilating at 6cm. Turns out that was because of how he'd turned in mg pelvis and gotten stuck, we were so lucky actually that he hadnt become distressed as the doc says there was no way he would've come out naturally. So someone was obviously watching over us  xxx


----------



## merristems

Oh wow dolly thats so scary im so glad you are both safe and sound :hugs: are you feeling stronger yet after op? I know it can knock you for six. Great that you have some helpers on hand, im not suprised you felt sad leaving him for the first time, must have been very weird after carrying him 9months xxxxx


----------



## A1983

Ahhh Dolly, hope it's not an infection. 

How are everyone's baby's today? 
I'm currently bouncing on ball-Dolly I see you as the queen of bouncing-did you go quite hard so to lift your bum off ball or just bounce within ball?!

For the past 24 hours and about every 15-30 minutes (so not regularly) I get such a tightening and unlike bh's so far, I have to stop what im doing and just blow through them-it builds up right from low down and tum goes rock hard and it's like an achey tight cramp-but different to period cramps...lasts about 20-40 seconds-they vary. Is this something or nothing? I've read some women having contractions for days and I don't even know if this is that. No back aching or anything like that.


----------



## merristems

Mmm a1 sounds like things could be hotting up! I really hope so fx they get more regular try and relax into it a bit sounds promising eeek!

My baby has been going nuts today! So so active ive never been so uncomfy, kicking loads all over the place its starting to worry me, could i be too hot or could baby baby be distressed? I have jyst watched a 2hr film and it was wriggling the whole time and really pushing out :(


----------



## A1983

Merri I have an extremely active baby and so much so ive wanted to check he's ok! By all means do check-but for me bubs just has really active times-sometimes for an hour or more...I have found lying on my side or bouncing on ball calms him down..along with talking to him!


----------



## Dollybird

Just bounced into it. And I kinda want round in a figure of eight on it aswell (think it was lk that suggested that?) the tightening a soud promising. The day my waters broke I was getting odd tightenings that were different to bhs. Very uncomfortable around the top of my bump.. Almost like tummy cramps that I got when I had a flare up of my ibs but they would only last 30secs and I'd feel the tightening alongside them.. Never had any pain with my normal bhs.
Don't worry merri I had days like tht with my wee man. Sometimes I couldn't sit down it was so uncomfy- like he was stretching and kicking. Guess cause there's less room. Xxx


----------



## merristems

Oh thanks ladies i guess i was just worried because heshe doesnt nomally get so crazy in the day. Seems ok nOw, having a rest at last. I woke up and baby was all on the right squished up maybe it was trying to get into a better position?


----------



## Dollybird

So went to the docs today- turns out I have not one but TWO haematomas at my wound site... Prob through doing too much. The doctor says they should eventually absorb back into my body but in the meantime watch out for
Signs of infection. Praying they absorb without infection occurring.. Couldn't bear a setback like that.. Just wanna be fit and healthy to enjoy my bubba!! Xxx


----------



## A1983

I hope so too Dolly xx

Quick update-contractions 10 mins apart from 8pm-2am, couldn't decide whether to sleep or bounce/bath etc-they were painful and could not sleep if they were to continue so after lying in bed for 2 hours they did subside. It was a relief but also I worried id undone all my hard work. Slept til 6am-waking about once an hour to a contraction (especially when turning in bed???) Now im up, had brekkie and washed so gonna drink rlt and bounce-so far nothing happening :-( is this a bad sign for things progressing? Sent oh off to work today. One friend says to sleep this arvo, another says to stay upright..don't know what to do-prob a bit of both. Just don't want to get to 2am again and still no further as ill need energy for when in actual labour x


----------



## merristems

Ah crap dolly, thats not good, you need to rest lady, that was a big op and it takes at least 6wks to heal nicely at least there is no infection but slow down! Naughty!

A1 im with you do a little ball action but i would try to conserve energy now sounds like labour is immenent and you will need to feel strong for it. Weird the contractions stopped but mabey babys head stopped pressing on cervix? Good luck today xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Oh Dolly - take care hun :hugs2:

A1983 - this all sounds good and don't worry - you didn't do anything wrong. They haven't stopped because of anything you've done. 
I agree with Merri bounce a bit and rest a bit. Call the MWs if you want some advice. That's what they are there for.

Merri - does sound like baby is trying to get in a better position. Hope it's not long for you now!

xxx


----------



## A1983

Tried to sleep but couldn't, plus baby moving so much which hurts really low down. So worried im going to be too tired/up all tonight and still be in early labour tomorrow on no sleep. Contractions seem to be starting up again


----------



## merristems

If you cant sleep try some relaxation? Lye on left side with pillow between lehgs and breath and release tension, if not too uncomfy. Hugs xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies. I promise ill take it easier! lol. 
A1983, I know u keen to get labour going again but do please rest. U will need energy for labour (remember it can take days) and tiredness in itself can stop/slow contractions. If your labour is really gonna get going then sleep shouldn't stop it or hinder it. So bounce away of course but do rest when u can. :hugs: sounds like thing are progressing for u so try not to worry... You're well on your way! I'm excited for u! 
Afm had a other rough night with the wee man. He just didn't wanna go into his Moses at all, just wanting cuddles and crying as soon as he's laid down. Nightmare! I'm so tired. Thought he had colic at first which I think perhaps he did but last night im pretty sure he was just crying cause he knew we'd pick him up! Wee monkey. Anyone else having the prob?.. Or can give me any advice? I need sleep! Lol xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh and I found the bath a saviour when I was in labour. Really helped me relax and helpe the pain. I stayed in it for 2-3hrs. Midwife says it most effective if u have it nice and deep and make sure th water submerges your bump xxx


----------



## A1983

I've just got out of bath-it was lovely! Contractions really reduced. I find they increase if I move about, turn, or baby moves so I don't know if they are 'real' or brought on by movement. Flippin painful though. Dolly I hear you-I really want to sleep but just can't, either cos im just lying awake or I get a contraction. I'm on left side with pillow Merri 

Hope you get some tips for your little one Dolly-and ill be taking note too!


----------



## A1983

Dolly-have you tried talking to him as you put him down and keep talking whilst stroking his belly in moses basket and staying like that for a while? Probably an obvious one so apologies! And distraction such as light shows or ewan the sheep womb noise toy?!


----------



## merristems

Doh just back from midwife and baby is back to back! Great! Lots of ball action for me and away to look at spinning babies website!! Fx skippy turns dont know if gas and air will cut it other wise:(


----------



## Dollybird

I have a Ewan my sis bought me! It works for a bit but not always. Have tried lots of things, rubbing his tum, talking to him, holding his wee hands (btw I discovered this soothes him almost instantly a lot of the time), but it never lasts long. He is sleeping in his bouncy chair thing just now- I think cause its snuggly and maybe makes him feel like he's being held. He's been sleeping for 4hrs!! Maybe just exhausted after last night! Lol. 
Merri don't worry too much about the back to back- he was back to back too and it was sore but the gas and air made it bearable. An bubs will prob turn for u, the midwife says the contractions can help them turn.Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh and she also said being upright will help them turn or lying on left side xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh and a1983 I found my contractions stronger when walking about. Midwife encouraged it before I had to be hooked up to monitors. Xxx


----------



## A1983

Have you tried swaddling him? 

Yeah I can't lie down anymore I had 3 terribly painful contractions they've made me moo and cry. Lying down seems to be the worst thing-I tried. My sister thinks it's time to try and see if things will move along as been 24 hours now so suggested straddling a chair and walking about. Mucous plug coming away in bits. Timings are still hard as i can go 12 minutes without anything more than a little tightening at times


----------



## Dollybird

Ooh sounds very positive! You'll be on your way before u know it! How exciting! 
Yeh he likes being swaddled and the first week home tht worked well. I'm actually wondering if maybe he felt a bit cold last night.. It was a lot cooler than it has been maybe I never cosied him in enough.. Perhaps he could've done with another blanket or a cardie.. I was cold last night for the first time in ages... Xxx


----------



## merristems

Your sister might be right, opening up pelvis by walking squatting, grinding on ball, hand and knees might be the answer now to get them to get closer, try and enjoy it honeybee xxxxx


----------



## mackjess

Sorry to be MIA, I usually read on my phone while I'm BF, but haven't been on a PC to post. I have trouble doing that one handed from my phone. Sounds like A will be having her baby soon!

Here are some updated pics of the Finn man. I'm still healing from the CSection for sure. Got a UTI, fun! And I get a burning pain sometimes if I move the wrong way and that makes position for breastfeeding difficult at times. It's not bad pain and short lived, guess it's just part of my nerves that were cut in surgery healing. I'll be glad to be back to 100% 


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=651225&d=1375307648

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=651223&d=1375307616

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=651221&d=1375307597


----------



## merristems

He is very cute MJ love the scrunched up face in the one with your dog :) sorry to hear you got a uti yuk! Hope it clears up quick drink lots of fluids and flush it out xx

Afm nothing much happening here but 13day left! Been on ball religiously to try and get skippy to twist around to anterior had alot of wriggling last night but still feels back to back. Its all about posture and opening hips apparently, I find it exhausting sitting on ball all day of being on hands and knees but if it works!
HOPE EVERYONE IS OK
A1 I hope little man showed up for you xxx


----------



## A1983

My little GIRL has been born!!! She is absolutely gorgeous and we're so happy. However I've had a really hard slog of it all-will update when better x


----------



## merristems

A Girl!! And I was convinced you were having a boy! Do you have a name? 
CONGRATULATIONS,! Well done mummy, enjoy your precious little angel xxxxx

Just me and skippy left! :( ! 13days not that im counting!


----------



## mackjess

Ugh, the postpartum blues have hit me this week. Thinking it is lack of sleep. I was looking forward to an OB appt this afternoon to discuss with her, but they had to reschedule me tomorrow because she is in a delivery.


----------



## Dollybird

Congrats a1983!!! Can't wait to hear all about it. And see some lovely pics of course!! 
Merri keep bouncing! I'm sure baby will turn for u in time!
Jess lovely pics! I've been feeling a bit emotional/low too but just putting it down to lack if sleep combined with hormones.. Well I'm hoping its just that. Find myself crying a lot for no real reason. Just been trying to get out and about to try combat it and It defo helps. Hope u feel better soon. 
Hope everyone else is well! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats A1983! Soz girls been really busy this week! 

xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats A1983!! Had a hunch you'd have a girl <3 

Sorry I've been MIA. Had a poorly girl but she's on the up and up now x


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry to hear Elodie was poorly :( 

Xxx


----------



## A1983

I will post soon but still very poorly-may nred


----------



## A1983

I will post soon but still very poorly-may need another blood transfusion-awaiting blood results. Im crying lots too and feeling very shut out-likeca milk machine with no energy who can't enjoy her daughter because I feel so weak :-( did anyone else need a transfusion? Anyway full birth story and pics to follow when 100%. Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## merristems

Oh A1983 im sorry to hear youre having a hard time :hug: please dont stress about keeping us up to date, just focus on you getting better and taking care of your baby girl. Xxxxx

Afm, well Im feeling so big, mg tummy is tight as ive had acfew niggly feelings the past two days, had a sharp stitch like pain on and off last night, a d big blob om cm this am a d quite a bit of cm today too. So maybe baby is thinking about arriving maybe im just hopeful! Still feels posterior though I hope skippy can turn around during Labour, im contemplating acupuncture to turn and induce.


----------



## Dollybird

Aw a1983 sorry to fear u having a rough time. I haemorraged but didn't need transfused thankfully as my haemaglobin only dropped to 90 (was 143 prior). But I was anaemic cause of it and very tired.. Plus childbirth makes u tired anyway,. And emotional.. Don't feel bad about crying just do it.. Better to let it out than keep it in. I'm 3 weeks on and I still cry once a day- usually when I remember the labour/section. It's normal chick don't beat yourself up over it. You'll feel better in time. Lots of hugs xxx

Merri hope bubs turns and comes soon!! How exciting.. Keep us updated if anything happens! 

Afm I've got a wound infection so feeling pretty pants. On antibiotics. Feels like such a let down.. Especially as I was just starting to feel normal again. Hoping the antib's do the trick and I heal quickly. 

Hope everyone else wellxxx


----------



## LVnMommy

A1983 I had to have 2 transfusions:/ I was very weak for a week but I also had general anesthesia and csection


----------



## JFG

Hi ladies, how is everyone? Sorry I've been mia I wasn't expecting motherhood to be quite so demanding!! Erin has colic also which is awful :( but I've changed to Dr Browns bottles and Dr gave me infacol and touch wood she has seemed a bit better this week! 

A1983 sorry to hear you're having a hard time, I haemorrhaged but didn't need a transfusion just an iron injection and as in anaemic I'm on iron tablets, it really does knock you about and makes you tired and weak on top of the normal labour/birth exhaustion & soreness!! I was lucky my mom took 2 weeks off work to help me after DH went back it was a god send and I'm feeling much better in myself now, you'll get there just rest when you can.

Merri - I hope baby makes an appearance soon and I hope he/she isn't posterior for you, it might turn rotate hips on ball and lean forward or go on all fours as much as poss, didn't work for me but worth trying lol 

Xx


----------



## merristems

Thanks jfg! Yes still preggers not sure what way around baby is now Lol! Bored of ball knees and hips hurt from weight and spd, im just eager to begin the next phase now, but I think baby has other plans ie staying put til September! 

Im sorry Erin has been bad, one of those parenting joys I guess, you are lucky your mum could help out, mine is retired so im expecting daily visits and food hampers! All this talk of hemorrhagin is scaring me!


----------



## Dollybird

Jfg jax had colic too at the beginning.. I found the infacol has been great at helping with it.. Can take a few days though so give it time. The dr brown bottles are fab- I use them too and all my friends swear by them. They are pests for leaking though.. Make sure if you're heating a bottle to loosen the lid or you'll have a milk explosion on your hands! Lol. 
Aw merri hope baby comes soon!! My spd cleared up immediately after having the wee one, hopefully you'll get instant relief too.
Afm I'm a tired lady.. But Kinda getting used to lack of sleep if that makes sense?! I'm sure it'll catch up on me. I find it hard to nap during the day when he sleeps as I always find myself doing cleaning or washing or something. Still on antibiotics but wound looking better so hoping in almost healed. Hubby been off last few days so been enjoying spending time all three of us and we've done quite a lot (out and about) which has been nice. Hope everyone is well! Xxx


----------



## merristems

Hi all im still preggers! Thought id give you a bump shot! Hope youre all well and babbas are feeding, sleeping growing well xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







39.5wks!-1.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1


----------



## flapjack10

Been MEGA busy, but hopefully getting into some form of routine now!

Love to all! Infacol is fab! Our poor windy babies! I find nappy off time and a warm bath works wonders for the colicy time too.

Merri I cant wait for your bubs to arrive! How are you feeling? Gorgeous bump!

xxx


----------



## merristems

Im feeling fine really fj, just tiered heavy sore knees sore hips but nothing I cant deal with! I cant wait to meet baby either! Feels like ive been waiting my whole life!


----------



## A1983

Hi ladies! Here are some pics of Nia (middle name Belle). Im still exhausted but it's more now from being a new mummy and not the iron levels and general anaesthetic-my birth story will follow soon I promise! Merri you'll be just fine but maybe ill wait til you've had your bubba ha ha! 

Dolly I agree-I keep doing bits when Nia's asleep then being annoyed I didn't sleep. Although ive developed a bit of an issue with sleep anxiety since birth where as im about to drop off I wake with my stomach lurching :-( it started with a cough after tube in throat from op and I then couldn't sleep through cough and panicked as I was simply exhausted after 6 nights of no sleep etc. Anyway im bfing so can't really take any anxiolytics but am allowed codeine so take that at night. Nia is strawberry blonde atm-any other strawberry blondes? Im a very naughty mummy and secretly hoping it turns blonder-apparently mine did after starting off a SB..we'll see!
https://db.tt/TB8oqOjJ
https://db.tt/yYJ7gzii
https://db.tt/vTOVUxYu
https://db.tt/g2sJyKLH
https://db.tt/ttntN2wi


----------



## flapjack10

Gorgeous A! Sorry about sleep anxiety :(

Merri - here's some :dust: hoping it's not long for you!

It's hard via I feel like I have to keep up the house work do hardly nap. When I do decide to sleep is when she decides not to sleep! :dohh: like you say dolly you do get used to it in a weird way!

Hope everyone's ok? Anyone had a day where baby just cries all day and you feel like the worst parent ever? That was my day yesterday!

xxx


----------



## A1983

Fj-and its normally when you think you've cracked it and got somewhere! Nia tends to be good during day then 4pm to her actually sleeping can be a nightmare-sometimes it's just 4 hours of restlessness other times like last night she kept waking after 10 minutes until 10pm. ..but she tends to sleep in 3-4 hour blocks which I think is brilliant for a 2 week old? How are your babies sleeping? 

Im trying to keep ontop of the wind too-despite bfing she still has or needs a burp/fart/spit up after each break in her feeds (so 3 breaks in one feed) and sometimes just squirms and looks uncomfortable and so I don't know if its wind or not or she's tired anf getting grumpy..started using one dropper if infacol before each feed (though sometimes forget and nipple in mouth before I remember! ) do you give it before each feeding session? Also Nia sounds like a littke t-rex when sleeping! I used to think she was waking up and be like 'ohhh noooo please!' but now Ive learnt and read babies are very noisy sleepers!


----------



## merristems

Nia is beautiful A1! Nothing wrong with red hair either! But im biased! Sounds like youre doing a great job parenting you guys ahhh its just fab!
Well started loosing plug yesterday on my due date of all days! Feeling a bit tiered so just resting up today, buf want to tidy house ready for mw if I start labouring soon! I guess it could still be days though! I hope its soon I think baby is ready we are just warming up!


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeek that's well exciting merri! xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Yes A deffo when you think you're doing well. My mum says for every bad day there are two good days. I hope it was more than that, but ah well!

Martha doesn't 't sleep that much in the day. Sometimes she'll skip a nap and get over tired. At night she is really good though. We feed her at 7 then put her down and she sleeps until 12ish, but I dream feed her at 11 and she sleeps until 3. From about 4.50 she wakes us up by being so noisy in her sleep. Crying, grunting, chatting, but still asleep. So we try to soothe her and calm her until 7am. Last night she didn't start grunting until 5.45 - bliss! 
I used to think she was waking too, but no - just noisy!
I give infacol to her before her feed, but if I forget I give it midway.

Xxx


----------



## A1983

Brilliant sleeping Martha!! Is dream feeding feeding in her sleep? I can't do that with a boob ha plus im too scared incase I wake her and all hell will break loose! Right she's down-off to make food...or shower...hmmmm-food wins!! Merri I hope this is it for you girl..but if not ENJOY YOUR SLEEP!! I used to get annoyed with ppl saying this but you'll need it for labour plus its nice to get all that 'me' time in. It wont be long til I have an evening to watch my long list of recorded programmes im sure  Gosh Fj...from 7 you have her down and your evening. .when did that start and any tips?!


----------



## flapjack10

Yep she's pretty much asleep. I pick her up and change her nappy, which wakes her a bit, but not entirely. Then I feed her. She has her eyes closed and is half asleep I think. Then wind her a bit and put her straight back down. I'm not sure about DFibg when BFing, but I think it can be done. I wonder when we lose the ability to sleep and eat at the same time!

We started when she was nearly 3 weeks, but only because she geared towards a 7pm feed that night anyway and then we always aimed for it. We do nappy off time at 6.20, which she loves! Then bath at 6.30, which she also loves. Then we massage at 6.45 in the bedroom. We have the lights low and try to make it as calm as possible. Then daddy/daughter time. Then he feeds her at 7. And puts her down after the feed. We then have our tea and listen to her grumble on the monitor. So far (FX) she has settled and I'm not sure what time she falls asleep, but I've checked on her at 8 and she's been asleep. Also sometimes I go to bed at 8.30 and she's flat out. I'm not an expert though and I'm sure we'll have bad nights! 

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Hello ladies! Hope you're all well!! I'm ok although we've had a tough week- wee man had been inconsolable for a few days- hardly sleeping and not letting me out him down.. Needless to say I'm exhausted. The health visitors thinks he has reflux and colic and he also constipated so we changed him to comfort formula yesterday and touch wood he's been so settled since!! Last night he slept from 10:30pm- 3:30am, quick bottle the back to sleep from 4am-8am! And he's also had an enormous poo!! So he must be feeling better. I also bought a new sling - baba sling- and it's amazing! He loves it and its made it so muh easier to do things when he's being fussy. Been reading "the wonder weeks" book on my kindle and its pretty good- I'd recommend.. I actually think this week man just had his first wonder week along with the colic. 
Fj your routine sounds fab! We do bath time at 7:30 every night but other than that our routine is still a bit all over.. I'm hoping we get there now he's more settled. 
Merri fab bump!!! I miss mine believe it or not! Are u still preggo?
A1983 beautiful pics! I use the infacol before each feed too although I don't think it's really doing much anymore. Hoping with this new milk though it won't really matter. I also bought gripe water yesterday which I might try if I need too. 
Hope everyone's well!! Xxx


----------



## A1983

Well Nia hates bath times and nappy changes?! Anyone else's baby takes a dislike to these? :-( So Dolly do you wake your little one up at 7:30 for a bath if he's asleep? I find Nia most restless in the evening but today she's not slept much and just been feeding and restless so it changes. Who knows.

Fj you sound like you've got it handled fantastically-well done  im very jealous! X


----------



## LVnMommy

Maddix is work ! Lol he has severe reflux, an enormous umbilical hernia, and now bronchitis !! He only sleeps 1-2 hours at a time because he can only handle 2 ounces at a feeding !! Needless to say mommy is exhausted! He also has a soy and milk protein allergy :( so he is now on alimentum formula!!


----------



## Dollybird

He's usually awake- he's fairly alert at the time in evening. If he's not though I just wait until he next wAkes. I read that at this age the actual time doesn't matter (hour or two out doesn't make difference) it's just the actual routine that matters- so he always has bottle the bath, then cuddle time and sleep. Then he wakes for his bottle at 11ish then back to sleep. Jax hated the bath too initially but we persevered and have the bath water a bit Warmer for him (36-37degrees c) and now he loves it. However if we give him a bath before his bottle he hates it- hence bottle first for us. He still isn't keen on nappy off time though! Don't worry too much about routine though a1983, at this age babies are too wee to be in a routine properly. Just relax and go with flow it will all come together eventually. 
Lvn u must be exhausted!! I thought every 3hrs was hard! Hope things get easier for u soon xxx


----------



## Dollybird

A1983 why don't u try a tummy tub- one of my friends recommended it to me.. Might make bubs feel more secure in bath and enjoy it more? 

https://www.tummytub.co.uk/


----------



## mackjess

I do Finn's bath in the mornings when he's more alert, usually after his second feeding. Like Dolly, I had to make the water a little warmer so he liked it, and it's better if I wait about 30 mins after he eats. I place a warm washcloth across his belly, and keep rewetting it so it stays warm, and I wash his hair and wipe his face right before I take him out as he doesn't care for that too much. He doesn't fuss much tho.

For our night time routine, I take him to bed for the last feeding, about 8-9pm usually. We do the side laying position, since I'm breastfeeding, so he lies down next to me and I pull him close and snuggly. I have the lights low, and I massage his back, tickle across his tummy and rub his legs while we are eating. I burp him once after about 15 mins, we switch sides and I keep nursing on that side til he falls asleep. If we get him swaddled and into his crib right away he will stay asleep. We also have a fan on for the white noise background in his room.

So far he's been sleeping better at night. I can let him go 4 hours between the 2 night time feedings. During the day when he's more awake he gets hungry about every 2 hours. I also take him outside at least once a day to get some sunlight. I never have him in direct light of course, I usually wait til late afternoon so the roof is shading our porch. I'll set him in his chair out there while I'm watering the plants or something. I think seeing daylight helps with their rhythms.

Here's a pic of him in his bath this morning.

LVN, you MUST be exhausted, poor dear. I had to give up gluten and dairy, and that seems to help with Finn's reflux. I also use gripe water if I pump and daddy gives him a bottle.
 



Attached Files:







2013-08-14 09.25.51.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## A1983

Thanks ladies-ill try those things.. having a tough day today-Nia just being whiney all day, feeding constantly and if she sleeps its only for about 30-45 mins. She has been doing 4 hour blocks. It just seems unless she's on the nipple or asleep she'll cry. I know moaning. Feel terrible for it too.


----------



## mackjess

That is why I started the bath in the morning. Since he is more active during the day I think it distracts him so he isn't so fussy. Otherwise he was attached to me. And there are lots of kids on our culdesac, so I think the noise from them being outside playing, riding bikes, and cars going by, school busses, all that is also a good distraction for him when he sits on the porch.


----------



## mackjess

Sharing my one month photos today for Finn. I can't believe he's been around so long. Hope the link works!

https://viewimages.jcpportraits.com/sharealbum/sharealbumlist?rndId=AwIHCAJDXw==&uId=BAECCQRFWw==


----------



## flapjack10

Awwww he's soooo cute! xxx


----------



## merristems

Lovely pics MJ :) bless him xxx


----------



## A1983

Gorgeous Jess  Jess/ladies how do you get the spoiler? Or for it just to show on one post? I've nearly finished my birth story but it's quite long so didn't want to post like this as it would take up a page ha ha!


----------



## flapjack10

Press the smiley face with the line through it I think or type [SPOLIER] [\SPOILER] (spelt wrong on purpose)!

xxx


----------



## A1983

Thanks Fj I will try that-btw, does anyone's baby sleep for a bit like 10 minutes then wake up screaming? Nia poor little thing seems to do this every other day-for hours...she does fart a lot which makes me think its wind but I haven't done anything different to other 'good days' and using infacol and gripe water. She just can't sleep and screams unless I feed her-which she does only for a bit as exhausted, then sleeps for 10 minutes, then screams-horrible cycle.


----------



## Dollybird

Sounds like reflux... But could just be colic. Jaxson has days like this too.. I switched milks which has helped a bit and using infacol.. I also make sure I feed him upright and keep him upright for at least 30mins after feeds, as well as burp him every 2-3mins during feeds and of course burp him when's he's finished. It's helped a bit. Speak to your health visitor though or gp xxx


----------



## A1983

Thanks Dolly-hv said babies this young don't get colic ir reflux and she's just having fussy days due to everything being new and wanting comfort, and being overtired. ..hmmm. I am feeding her upright and burp her often-sometimes she just cries and sometimes I get no burps. Poor baby, I cried today as just hate seeing her in pain and distressed-her little eyes all red from no sleep and crying. Those days she just eays and sleeps are wonderful-but I don't do anything different! I try to get her to sleep within one hour of waking-but obviously on these bad days that doesn't work for more than 10 minutes. 

Another issue-I can see my pee hole! I think it may be a urethral prolapse! Off to drs on Monday-no symptoms, I just came across a second hole and its a lot lower than it should be :-( any similar stories?!


----------



## mackjess

are you still bf A? I had to cut dairy out of my diet and it seems like little man spits up almost everything he eats on the mornings I've had eggs so this are next. I'll still eat mayo on my sandwiches or occasionally have pizza, but I drink almond milk now instead of dairy.


----------



## A1983

No spitting up-just crying every 10 minutes with her sleeping in between-so she falls asleep on her own then every 10 minutes cries, back to sleep etc etc and after about 30 minutes of this she let's rip both bottom and screaming. Just given her 5ml of gripe water and fed her upright (yep still bf) and burped loads-3 burps.


----------



## A1983

Spoiler
> My birth story: Baby Nia born 19:58 31/07/2013* 8lb 6oz
>
> After having early labour contractions since Monday morning, and no sleep due to pain, (you cannot sleep when getting them every 10 minutes despite what my OH was trying to suggest!) at 2am on Wednesday 31/07 I went to L&D to be examined to see how I was doing despite the contractions only being every 7 minutes (I told them 5 as my sister** said I just need to know how im doing as it had been so long since contractions strarted plus i'd had no sleep and I needed to rest if body not ready yet, and the mw's might give me something for the pain). I was examined - I was 4cm!! I was so excited and proud of myself as had visions of them telling me I hadn't started dilating yet! I was admitted and had the pool room-brilliant  pains still coming but bearable-I was
> motivated and ready for this! I unpacked a bit, plugged in my red lamp which I find relaxing and chatted to mw who was form filling whilst oh ordered pizza for us all! Moving along an hour or two-pain increases, canula put in as I needed iv antibiotics for strep b (mw was from a different unit and not experienced in doing this so had to be observed-and did it wrong!) My other hand then poked and canula put in-needle so big! But I soon got over that pain as my contractions got stronger. I felt most comfortable standing at the end of the bed leaning over onto my hands and swaying my hips whilst oh rubbed in opposite direction as if against me with my Palmers tummy butter. I tried gas and air but it made me feel like I'd had too much to drink-you know that feeling when you're lying in bed and the**** room spins-well I didn't like it and I thought 'bugger, what do I use now?!'
> However after mw explaining to take a longer more shallow breath and to stop when contraction stopped I found that much better...and quickly the g&a became my best friend! My voice went deep and husky for a few seconds after each intake which I was finding hilarious! My life story soon followed, pizza munching, I loved it! I remained in same position with oh rubbing back firmly. However if you miss the beginning of a contraction starting by taking g&a a second too late it doesn't work-I learnt that the hard way as the contractions were only getting stronger! But on g&a-no pain!! Shift change over at 8am-I had taken too much g&a somehow-I must've stopped having a break between contractions as I was talking utter jinberish-the white apron on the door was a wedding vale, and everything was hilarious! Student mw and mw who took over met me absolutely
> in hysterics! My mind was zoning in and out-very bizarre feeling-I remember hearing mw saying 'I think this one's had too much gas and air!'. I realised where I was, and what was happening, and started to panic saying I wanted to feel normal again (and in control). I got into the pool and had a break from the g&a which didn't bode well for the pain, plus it was my security blanket! I didn't get on well with the pool-after an hour of not really knowing what to do with myself in there and still feeling doolally I got out saying I wanted to continue swaying as I was. I was re-united with reality and once again had my g&a back which I was careful to let go of after a contraction (I had to be reminded a couple of times!) Around midday I was examined by student mw-I was 9cm dilated! I cried with happiness! I'm sure the mw's eyes watered too-they probably didn't-but it was such an emotional and proud moment-I was doing it! I got back to work..forgetting to eat but it wasn't really on my mind. Around 2pm I was examined again after being asked if I felt any pressure-to which I felt none I was aware of. The student mw tried to break my waters at my consent but was struggling so the mw then tried..she looked crestfallen and shook her head 'you're not 9cm, you're 5cm'...I felt as if I'd been told the worst news, like a nightmare, I howled and howled asking how could I only be 1cm ahead from 12 hours ago, and that I'd been standing/active for all that time-I was absolutely exhausted and cried my heart out-they all were trying to console me and telling me to keep calm-the pain had increased a lot by then too and the g&a was no longer working too well-through my tears I asked for an epidural which they agreed to and within what seemed seemed like minutes I was sitting with a needle being placed in my back. The news was still overwhelming. And the pain. The epidural didn't work-after 90 minutes waiting to see if it did, the anaesthetist came back and asked me if I could move my legs, I shouted 'yes!' and swung one high in the air to prove it! Another epidural administered-I was scared it wasn't going to work-g&a useless now, pain unbearable, but after 40 minutes it started to subside and gradually...no pain. I was starving and it added to my total dismay and exhaustion that I wasn't allowed to eat! I wished id scoffed more pizza earlier. I also worried how id carry on and push out a baby with zero energy. At around 7pm id been feeling a fullness in my vagina for about 30 minutes-I told the mw who examined me and she told me she could feel the head! It was pushing time-how bizarre to push with no sensation or need to push! I was helped a bit to move to the end of the bed where foot supports (not stirrups) were put up for me to push against, I was pleading for a Caeserean as just could not see how I could push a baby out-I was beyond exhausted and also fearful id grown a big baby and it wasn't going to be straightforward. I had a temperature too, maybe due to the exhaustion. The student mw felt the top of my bump for a contraction and then told me to push into my bottom with each contraction which I did-it felt so weird pushing without the need to, I was getting lots of encouragement and after each contraction I was told how they could see more and more of baby's head. After about 20 minutes of pushing and I honestly felt I could do no more, the obstetrician came in who I later learnt had also been asked to check baby's hb earlier (but she was not concerned) with a ventouse and other bits - I was so relieved and as she tried to explain what she was going to do I just nodded and said ' just please help me get my baby out! ' She was so lovely and sat right in the firing line whilst telling me to push - legs in stirrups. I again later learnt from oh that there was a bit of a panic in the air at this point and mention of the baby having a big head - my oh also had a big head as a baby! I heard her explain with the next push she was going to make a cut - I knew exactly what this was and I really hoped I wouldn't need one prior to labour but at this point I honestly didn't care if they needed to cut me in half! It felt like scissors cutting through thick material - no pain if that makes sense. Oh said there was a lot of blood. With the next push or two my baby's head was out! Again a strange sensation with an epidural - like being stretched and something hard wriggling! I was asked if I wanted to touch the head a push prior to this which I did, briefly! Nia also cried when her head was born-a strange sight according to my oh! With the next push Nia was out! We didn't know the sex, but I was convinced I was having a boy! My oh wanted to tell me and cut the cord which he did-I was so shocked she was a little girl! A beautiful, perfect little girl! We had skin to skin cuddles whilst I was stitched up and skin to skin cuddles with Daddy. He then was helped to put a put a nappy on her and her new baby grow  After a couple of hours (seemed a lot less) we were wheeled to the ward. It was quiet-only ones there til another lady arrived a bit later. I was ready to sleep! I was feeding Nia and I was aware of a pressure pain in my bottom-down there seemed so numb and weird it was hard to distinguish, very quickly the pain was increasing and I was able to locate it with my 
finger-it was literally half way inside my right bum cheek. I rang the buzzer and the mw-who seemed a little aloof, said I will start to feel the pain as the epidural was wearing off-her words were 'well, you have just had a baby'. She gave me some paracetamol. The pain was becoming intense and I started to panic-I rang the buzzer again-orimorph given. Pain now getting unbearable-I mean awful-worse than labour-I was terrified-I rang the buzzer again and two mw's were telling me to calm down-alongside my oh! No one understood! A Doctor then arrived who examined me and said she couldn't feel anything untoward, this only heightened my fears-I knew something was wrong. More orimorph. This is all within an hour. After another 20 minutes I couldn't move-I felt something was restricting me-I was given ice to put down there and I explained to the aloof mw that 
nothing was helping and I felt like I was loosing my mind-I was breathing loudly and quickly and my voice was completely panic filled-the lady in the next cubical must've thought I was crazy! The aloof mw had a look between my butt cheeks where I pointed to the pain and said she still couldn't see anything...and maybe I should think about feeding my baby instead!! She said it in a real sarcastic way-I felt terrible-a new mum but I just couldn't think about my newborn, let alone have this time to enjoy her. My oh was getting frustrated with me and Nia was crying. The mw gave me a soapy tissue-I asked her what it was for-I just wasn't with it, she told me sarcastically it was to wash my hands where I'd just pointed to my pain. I fed Nia-bearing in mind bfing is totally new to me-I didn't know what I was doing nor could I concentrate. Poor Nia. I gave her back to an annoyed oh. More orimorph. I wanted to swipe the contents of the items on the table onto the floor-not in anger-just because I literally felt I was going mad. A young male Doctor suddenly emerged at my bedside-I clung to his arms with both my hands and begged him to help me, 'something is wrong!!' I shouted. He looked concerned and said he'd need to examine me both rectally and vaginally-on examination he quickly located the pain internally both front and back and I knew then he was an angel! I was going to be ok! He told me I had a haematoma and I could either wait for it to drain naturally or go to theatre and have it drained under GA. I immediately pleaded for theatre. But because id had the tiniest bite of a sandwich I had to wait 4 hours or I could aspirate! I personally was not fussed about aspirating at this point as you can imagine! Longest 4 hours of my life. More orimorph. Prepped for theatre and taken down at 5am-I couldn't move at this point so they had to use a sliding sheet to tranfer me onto the operating table. The mask was put on and I closed my eyes-willing them to hurry and put me to sleep, to end this agony, they asked me to open my eyes as needed to see me 'fall to sleep'-I do laugh now at me closing my eyes eagerly waiting to sleep! Obviously my exhaustion was something else-my poor body. Post surgery I was woken-pain gone!****** Thank you God! And thank you Doctor! He performed the operation too and I told him he had saved me! Anyway, he had already explained to my oh what he found and so explained to me-although it was hard to take on board due to GA. My eyes felt extremely puffy too. He told me they found a massive haematoma the size of a melon in my vaginal cavity and 2 litres of blood was drained which left me needing a 2 unit blood transfusion and plasma. My blood pressure also dropped critically low and they called code red as I nearly had a cardiac arrest. He'd told my oh it was 'touch and go'. The seriousness of it didn't sink in til days later due to me being so out of it. To make this long story a little shorter-I spent the next 2 days hooked up to various iv's-some antibiotics, I was in a side room and obviously had to continue my role as a new mummy-but I was able to hold her now and admire her! I still didn't sleep as I was either feeding or having to be monitored every 15 minutes-5 nights now of zero sleep alongside a baby,* GA and numerous amounts of orimorph still being needed. I was visited by all the team who had delivered Nia including the mw's and obstetrician-she was so nice but it wasn't her fault, the bleed could have been from unseen trauma caused within the vaginal canal. I was also 'packed'...so cloth
material 'stuffed' inside me plus catheterised, so bed bound for 24 hours. The packing was uncomfortable and I couldn't really move so having sheets changed wasn't fun! And as for sitting up to feed Nia, so difficult as trying to learn how to bf too. Plus I was literally zoning in and out due to tiredness and GA. The next morning the pack was removed-oh my-so much cloth! It just kept coming! The first walk to the shower room was hard-I felt so heavy and numb down there. The first wee felt like it was never going to happen-I couldn't bear down and dreaded the thought of needing to do a poo! I stayed in hospital that night and went home the next day. Seeing my road and house seemed so bizarre-like it had been another lifetime when I was last there. The next few days were hard-I still felt strangely exhausted-the room span-
the home visit mw who was amazing 
told me it was the GA. After a couple of nights of continued poor sleep due to nursing, I eventually got some sleep with oh helping me with night feeds-he did the 12-6am shift with my expressed milk. I'm proud of myself for managing to bfeed Nia despite all that I'd gone through-and my body allowing it! I experienced very little pain down there-just a heavy feeling. My worst symptom was just feeling SO spaced out. Btw-my oh felt terrible for not believing something was wrong when I had the haematoma! So he should! The Angel Doctor also told me I have a strong case for a Caeserean next time-pah, what next time?! Now 3 weeks on, Nia is just beautiful, feeding well the little fatty and im feeling myself again  Motherhood so far has been tough, some days easier than others, but I cherish every moment with my family 
and im looking forward so much to watching my little girl grow and blossom xxx Oh and my haematoma was very rare-1:5,000 and the Angel Doctor said due to this lots of Doctor's and midwives are unaware of it, but I think it's important women are aware of what it is so they can tell Doctor's to check for a haematoma and not be left for hours in pain and not knowing why. The mw's made me feel as if I was being a drama queen yet my oh was told if it had been left much longer I would have died. I was given my notes to take home but only had 10 days with them before they were taken-same for everyone, but I was unable to read them due to being that tired despite really wanting to-sounds crazy I know. I can read them if I go along to have a 'reflection' with a mw at the hospital which I may do


----------



## Dollybird

Omg just read your birth story a1983!! How horrific!! And I thought mine was bad.. But that must've been awful
Knowing something was wrong as having nobody believe u! Glad you are ok now. I've tears in my eyes after reading your story xxx


----------



## A1983

Thank you Dolly! It was indeed horrendous xx


----------



## Dollybird

This prolapse.. How do u mean by lower? Do u mean its hanging down?? Or that it is closer to your vaginal opening than u expected? Just cause I catheterise people at work an you'd be surprised how far down the urethra actually is- its not as high as you'd imagine. A prolapse will feel like a "bubble" in your vagina.. Made worse after peeing usually xxx


----------



## A1983

Well I have been feeling little bubble pops as if I need to sit down to squash an air bubble but ive had that feeling before. As for where-if I look in mirror lets just say I don't have to go looking for urethra by spreading apart any bits and it wasn't that low before-it is half way between clitoris and vaginal opening as opposed to underneath the hood. And hole open like a cotton bud tip size. My sister said she thought the catheta might have stretched it/pulled it down as I did have one for 2 days and my bag was continously full as lots of wee pulling on it maybe (fluids from op maybe) plus drinking lots.


----------



## flapjack10

Oh my god A1983! You are a warrior! Well done you! I can't imagine how horrible all that must have been especially when everyone didn't believe you, especially you're OH (although to be fair he was probably very tired and is not a medical professional)!

You should deffo do a reflection with the hospital, if anything so that they introduce some training for the MWs so that if it happens to another lady it's spotted sooner. They all seemed so blasé in your story!

Oof!

xxx


----------



## merristems

F&#9733;&#9733;&#9733;! A1 youpoor thing im so amazed at your strength how horrendous so much respect to you and youre angel dr.


Ladies baby Mahayla, Alice was born on august 22nd at 21.23. 7lb5oz very different to my initial plan but still a drug free natural birth. We are so in love&#9829; please see my journal for birth story xx


----------



## A1983

Congratulations Merri!! Pics when you can :-D

Thanks ladies- it was hell-and if Angel Dr didn't save me I wouldn't be here writing this according to the surgeons. I'm certainly recovered now but still teary at times-low tolerance! But I think im struggling with little Nia and her crying. Ppl keep telling me it's what babies do but im always looking for ways to help her/find out what's wrong. She has gained weight well but im thinking she is getting 'lactose overload' from too much feeding where she's learnt to associate boob with sleep...but actually she needs just sleep but wont settle without boob if that makes sense so that then leads to gas, pain, and therefore difficulty sleeping. Answer is if she's had a big feed to try and wait three hours til next one (rather than her sometimes 30 minutes) as this is daily-not now and again, and soothe her in other ways which atm she doesn't like so just screams but I need to perserve. But it gets me down.


----------



## mackjess

A!! OMG just read your birth story! That is crazy. I'm so glad you are OK.


----------



## merristems

My lil firey angel :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







1149301_10151826736586265_1539977485_o.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6









20130827154751951.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## A1983

Merri-WHAT AMAZING HAIR! She is absolutely beautiful-and I mean exceptionally so, wow! What colour is her hair-you called her fiery sobi thought it may have a touch of red but then the second pic she has brownish hair? And her eyes? What colours are you and oh? Can't get over the hair-amazing!!

How are you finding it all? Xxx


----------



## merristems

Her hair is auburn red with natural blonde highlights! Its so long at least 2inches! At the moment her eyes are bluey but sometimes they look darker maybe hazel or greeny? My hair is ginger with natural blonde highlights blue eyes, dh has nearly black hair with fair skin and greenish eyes! No idea what will happen but she is so darn cute!
So far things are ok, I say that carefully incase shes listening! We stayed in hospital 3 nights to get her feeding sorted as she was a tongue sucker but now shes bfing likeca pro! Our first night home was the worst one so far, she demand feed for 6hrs straight, if she let go she screamed blue murder! I got maybe 2hrs sleep tops!
Last night she was a good girl, she fed ever 2hrs for 30mins and slept after. I still fine sleeping hard to juggle I take ages to nod off then she wakes up ready for more dinner! But im loving it all I feel so blessed :)


----------



## flapjack10

CONGRATS MERRI :dance: she is blooming gorgeous!! That hair!! Amazing! 

Ooiooooih I'll have to read you're birth story this week when I get a chance! Am I subscribed to your journal? :dohh:

Xxx


----------



## merristems

Not sure fj, the links in signature xx
Umbilical cord ladies? How long to heal up and drop off, I hate the plastic thingy :(
Had mad night, she wanted bood again for nearly 2hrs solid at 4am, not fun. My boobs fing killed too, got really engorged yesterday it was pooring out!!


----------



## mackjess

hang in there merri. my guy aye non-stop around the clock and I only slept in 30 minute increments, but it got better at the beginning of week 4. our neighbors and in-laws bringing us food this first few weeks saved our lives. his cord fell off sometime during week 3. He was wearing a nightgown and when I got up for one of his late night diaper changes/ feedings it was gone and I couldn't find it in his bassinet or anywhere. few hours later dh got up and stepped on it on his way to the bathroom and freaked out. Lol.


----------



## A1983

Ohh Jess I laughed so hard at your post Nia flew off my boob!! Yeah Nia's fell off about week 2 but I may have accidently knocked it when changing her nappy :-/ ...had all healed though!

Yes I struggled with the getting back to sleep before the next feed too-so much so I couldn't sleep as was getting anxious! My oh now does her first night feed so im free to sleep from say 10-4am.


----------



## monro84

so so so sorry I have not updated but its hard to on a touch screen since I was off work til yesterday so now I am back I will post plenty of pics the avatar one was a day before he turned a month well might had been when he turned a month since it was around midnight when I did it lol. I also learned to do blue splash pic editing that day I was trying to bring out his eyes and that gave me an idea for 1 month pics to do but they did not turn out they way I wanted them to smh oh well. I really I had nothing tramatic happen during labor and birth. It was actually easy but painful lol well painful before the epidural lol. 

Birth Story 

Spoiler
Birth Story 

At 37 wks I started to bounce on the ball and started the Red Rasberry leaf tea then to (I think). I also had sex a few time after 37 wks however I think it was only 2 or 3 times. I did not feel any different all day at 39+3 I went out after work in the garden and picked some squash, cucumbers and alot of pepers and did a little walking. My dh had a friend over. I had just put left overs in the oven to heat up. When I closed the oven door I felt a small trickle. I wondered if it was my waters but it was not much however I did not believe I peed on myself. I went outside where they were and sat in a chair to visit with them. I felt a pop and started to feel really wet down there. I got up from the chair and walked a little funny to the door. My dh asked if I was alright. I told him I will let him know in a minute. I went inside and went to the bathroom and there was alot of this fluid that kinda looked like ewcm except not as stretch but it did not have a consistancy of water like you would think. It also did not smell sweet it smelled hospitally to me. 

I put on a pad and changed underwear and shorts and went back outside and said "uh I think my water just broke" he was like are you serious. I said yeah. I said but we don't have to rush because I am not having any contractions yet. He asked if he had time to take a shower I told him yes. so he got a shower and got dressed in jeans and a polo shirt not sure why he thought he was going out and had to look nice lol. While he was in the shower I felt like I had to poop but i was not able to but the more I pushed the more fluid came out so I knew it was my water.

He called one of his clients and told him (he is an ER dr) he was not on call but told him to take me straight to L&D and by pass the emergency room. I texted eveyone that I think my water just broke and we were headed to hospital. I told dh he did not have to kill me before we got there he did not have to drive fast b/c I was not having contractions yet and it will be a while however I was gushing fluid on the way and when we got there my shorts were soaked. I undressed and the tested the waters with the strip of paper and it turned blue so they said it was definalty my waters.They checked me and said I was 1 1/2 cm and 70% efaced I was confused b/c at my appt the week before I was 1 1/2 cm but the nuse said I was only 30% efaced then I said the ob never told me that . They asked me my pain level from 1 to 10 and I told them at that time a 2. 

I was sooo hungry and so was dh b/c we did not get to eat the left overs that I was heating up (they were turned off but left in the oven lol). The dr on call was one I previously went to that was good but after my 4th mc which were twins/triplets I had to beg him to send me to a RE. The nurse asked him if I got eat something and he allowed it. My dh had one of his friends to bring us something. I chose a big mac meal from mcdonalds. It was so good.

My contractions began to start not sure of exact time maybe an hr later they were 5 to 10 minutes apart and would last about a minute. I tried to tolerate it for as long as I could. The clean out was also happening at this time to. So everytime I went to the bathroom to poop it would help out the pain for a minute or two after I was done. I think I went like 7 times. They were starting to get more intense but still not bad. I figured I have had bad cramps before so that is what it will feel like. Well I was right they did feel like cramps. My second to last mc was pretty painful and they were the worst cramps I had experienced because the pain raidated down my left leg. Well the contractions were surpassing the regular 1st and 2nd day period cramps and began feeling like the mc cramps. I still hung in there. Dh tried to sleep on the couch/rock that was in the room as they were getting more intense. They checked me a a few hrs later and I was at 2 cm. They asked my pain level again and I told them a 5. I could still breath through the contractions but I did not figure out that the fast breathing was not what helped it was the long deep breaths is what helped alot. I started to get to where I was shaking from the pain now they were about 3 to 5 minutes apart and felt like they were lasting 2 minutes but it was proably a minute also at least that is what I was gageing from the machine. It took me forever to realize that the one I had been looking at was the babies heart beat It as surprisingly accurate with the contractions though. 

I had finally had enough she checked me again which is by the way very painful. She said I was 3 cm maybe 3 1/2 I told her I give, I need pain medicine. She went and got it and gave it to me. In a few minutes I was drunk and could still feel the pain but not as intense or at least it was not bothering me as much She asked about my pain level again and I said before the medicine it was about an 8. That was 12:55 am. I called them at 2:15 and asked when would I be able to have another they told me they could only do it every 2 hrs. Great it started to wear off at an hr and 1/2 so for the last 30 minutes I had to grit and bare it which by the surpassed the mc cramps tremendously. but at 2:55 I was feeling good again. I got through those 30 minutes with deep breathing exercises however I never went to birthing class or looked it up online I guess it was instinct. Going to the bathroom while drunk was not fun either since I almost fell over a few times and dh was asleep even though he said he was not . 

Morning came and I was starting to feel pain again b/c it was about 1 1/2 hrs since last medicine. They checked me and said I was still at 3 1/2 cm maybe 4. They said they could not give me any more pain med. and they started pitocin at 5 am. I really don't remember much about those 30 mins but my dr came in at 5:30 am and put my epidural in (I was very nervous about this part but to me it was nothing to it and I finally felt releaf and was able to get some good sleep. My dh was in the room while he was doing this. My dh likes to be a smart ass and so he asked him when are we going to get this show on the road. He said by 12:18 pm my dh call bs. Through the morning after the epi I slepted good and just woke up to them checking me. One time I was 5 cm then next time I was 7cm. Then I started to feel some weird pain on my left side of my stomach. My dh ran to get the nurse b/c I was not suppose to feel anything. She checked me again and said well there he is. At this time it was around 11:30. The got eveything set up and my legs in the sturips and I was telling them that I did not want an episodmy if not medically necessary they said that was up to the dr. It told them I wanted to do skin to skin and to breast feed. They said ok. Dh got dressed in dr gear from the cap to the gown and he had the nurse (that was on the other side of me) take a pic so he could send it to his dr clients. Thank God that my oxygen sensor on my finger was positioned where it was b/c if not he would had sent a pic of my hoo ha to everyone. However I am in the pic starting to push, did not even realize they were taking pic's.

I never had the urge to push I was just pushing like I was trying to poop. They had me put my chin to my chest and to take a deep breath and push when I had a contraction. I swear I only pushed for 10 min but dh said it was about 20 or 30 min. it really did not feel like long. It was 12 pm and the dr was no where to be found. He was called and paged and paged at the clinic guess he was still eating lunch . The nurse said don't worry I have done this plenty of times. Finally about 12:03 ot 12:05 pm he came in. I think I only pushed 2 or 3 more times and heard 2 snips and he was out Mason Alexander Jr. was born 7.84 lbs and 19 1/2 inches. 

He came out crying and they took him cleaned him and as he was sewing me back up my dh asked him (being a smart ass again) to put to extra stitches in it with square knots (that is the kind of knot he said he used on my cervix to stictch it). The nurses died laughing and the dr kinda smirked and shook his head lol. But they cleaned him up and gave him to me to nurse before weighing him. I nursed him for about an hr when I finally got him latched. He was a beautiful baby looked just like a baby doll to me. But it was so surreal I still could not believe I was a mom and I did not feel like one. I cannot believe I did not cry either I actually was about to and held back the tears. I think I was still in shock. Now the second part of the story was the breast feeding which was a bitch!!! but my hands are tired and I will save that for later.


----------



## merristems

Sleep comes when I feel exhausted! Been a good couple of days so felt quite rested today! I hope her cord falls off its yuk!


----------



## A1983

Beautiful story Monroe  xxx


----------



## monro84

Thanks A but OMG :shock: at the ordeal you went through but glad you and Nia are healthy again.


----------



## mackjess

hi everyone. seems that we are all busy loving our babies. 

question for the c section gals. have you DTD yet? dh and I tried to yesterday, it's been 6 weeks, and it hurt! I don't understand why my vjj hurts and the baby didn't come out that route! my follow up is Wednesday at the doctor so I'll ask her, but thought I'd ask you ladies too.


----------



## A1983

https://db.tt/6UAfI5xk
https://db.tt/nbUdKMMK

Apparently you hurt regardless of c sec or vaginal delivery-why I don't know!! But it's normal-search on here. 

Anyone's baby have a facial rash? Ive been told is baby acne/milk spots by HV and Dr and it gets worse when she's fussy/crying. ..pics attached-the more red one does look worse on the picture but it's not far off bless her. My oh doesn't think it's eczma as it comes and goes and isn't scaley.


----------



## mackjess

Finn has a touch of that, and it looks worse when he's crying as well. I started wiping his face clean a few times a day with a damp, warm cloth and it helps keep his skin clear between baths.


----------



## A1983

I've been wiping breast milk soaked on a cotton ball over her face morning and evening and it's almost gone  she smells a bit funny tho ha ha!! Xx


----------



## monro84

My poor baby has had a stuffy nose all weekend and it makes it harder for him to breathe. Called dr nurse said I could do the bulb (which I have been), saline nasel spray dont really want to do that b/c only way they told me to was squirt it in nose and let it run out other nostral and suction it out afterward. Dh did that on him a few yrs ago and he about died he said it felt like he was drowning it was not the neti pot it was a neti bottle that you squirted up your nose. And she also suggested a humidifer too I am going to go buy one today. I bought a pedicare wall plugin but its not working to good. It seemed he was worse this morning.

He has a big booger come out his nose when we suction it.


----------



## merristems

Oh monro I know the feeling, mayla had has mucus since she was born its draing slowly but sometimes when its really thick it comes out like a slug I can pull and pull it and it can be up to 6inches long yuk, she screams! I worry shes allergic to our cat but cat is keeping her distance thankfully. 
She also sleeps much better on her side, with supervision I thing it drains better ? Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## monro84

awe merri sorry your little one is going through this too. The dr told me at 2 wk appt it was still stuff from the womb draining out. I think it was the 2 wk It might had been in the hospital where I heard it I dont' remember:dohh:.

Hopefully the humidifer works b/c I fell asleep in his room in the glider nursing him and woke up and my mouth was so dry that I almost could not swallow but after a few minutes it felt better agin but it was sore so maybe the mosit air will do the trick. :shrug:


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeee Martha's umbilical cord smelt like death before it fell off I used to gag with the smell sometimes! 

Great birth story Monroe! Well done! I like how you say your DH was asleep and he says he wasn't - that's like my hubby too!

I haven't DTD yet and Martha's 8 weeks. Too scared - been waiting for my 6 week check up, which is today *rolls eyes*. Anyone else scared that they won't be as erm... Accommodating as they used to be? I 'm worried my vajayjay is a bit baggy now! I try to remember to do the kegels though! 

A yep milk spots - they get worse when she's hot so this weather hash 't helped. They've spread to her chest too. 

Martha was quite mucousy too when she was younger. She's still quite wheezy now - she's grunting like a pig whilst I write this :haha:

Ooooof it's hard work this parenting! 

Xxx


----------



## merristems

Umbilical cord dropped off on sat thankfully! It did stink and dare i admit slightly put me off holding her close:wacko: nice and nearly healed now poking back in too.

I cannot imagine dtd for some time yet! Poor dh! Im with you on feeling baggy fj!:blush: I took a look down there to assess the damage and everthing looks huge! Nope im religious ly doing pelvic floors and starting to feel a little tighter! My bum feels a bit wierd at times a little. Numb? Tryi g to get out walking everyday which will help im sure. Maybug has a few spots around her groin, mw said prob heat bumps?


----------



## merristems

Did anyone loose any blood clots post partum?


----------



## flapjack10

Hmmm a couple of tiny ones, but if it's any bigger or frequent then mention to midwives or HV.


----------



## mackjess

Finn sounds stuffy a lot too when he breathes, but never really had boogies. his doctor had me get saline nose drops, but not the forceful spray. have his humidifier I tonight too. I hadn't used it before because I was afraid it'd make the room too cold so I'll have to keep an eye on that.


----------



## merristems

Fx it was a one off, justva little scary cos it was quite a blob I called hospital they said monitor bleeding go to a&e if worried! Bleeding is ok so im hopint it was just a clear out.


----------



## A1983

Had you been lying down for a while Merri? Sometimes blood pools if lying down and clots. How big was it? Are you bleeding enough to need to change pad regularly?


----------



## merristems

Yes I had been lyi g down for along time maybe 13hrs on and off! It wad when I got up and about it came out with a bit of a gush but afterwards nothing scary on blood loss front. I think its all ok now fx xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been MIA past wee while- me and the wee dude have both been ill with a virus! It's been awful he's been wakening every 30-45mins through the night, and hardly feeding. On the mend now though thankfully! Merri beautiful pics! (Can't remember if I commented earlier on them) what a gorgeous head of hair!! Try not to worry too much about the bleeding that was still happening to me on occasion two weeks on- the health visitor said that was pretty normal, but of course it's best to get checked if u worried. 
Jess we've not Dtd yet- bit nervous! Plus I've been really too tired.. Although possibly will this weekend if af hasn't arrived yet (I'm on my pill again so know it should be due!)
A1983 glad the rash is clearning! Jaxson gets a bit rashy and spotty in his face at times but it comes and goes and have read its normal in newborns. 
Monroe I've been using the saline drops on Jaxson.. He doesn't seem to mind them but I do feel a bit nervous each time I used them! Humidifier is a great idea though I never thought of that.. Might get one! 
Fj couldn't agree more!.. It's defo hard work! Worth it though. 
Hope everyone's well.. Ill check in again later! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Martha had her jabs today :( was really sleepy and screaming when awake not in the mood for play at all :( lots of cuddles! She did a massive poo and seemed to be a lot better!

Although she looked like this shortly after having then!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dollybird

Jaxson slept through the night!! 9pm - 5am! Woohoo! Prob just a fluke but here's hoping!
Wat a gorgeous pic of Martha! Jaxson has his jags on Wednesday I'm dreading it.. How is she feeling now? Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Argh.. Af is here and it's horrific!! Incredibly heavy I'm changing pads every couple of hours.. Anyone else experienced similar? Xxx


----------



## A1983

I think I've got my af-red bleeding and nothing for a week prior so must be...and im bfing! But it's light-ie a padca day is enough...poor Dolly x

Cutie pie Martha!


----------



## A1983

I think I've got my af-red bleeding and nothing for a week prior so must be...and im bfing! But it's light-ie a padca day is enough...poor Dolly x But well done Jaxon! Keep us posted! Any tips? Nia did 8 hours the other night-amazing! But it's now about 6 hours from 8pm, then every 2 hours. I find it soooo difficult to get back to sleep as im waiting for her to wake up again. 

We went shopping today and she slept the whole time in the sling! I just fed her from the sling by adjusting my boob and carried on shopping hands free! I'm not enjoying shopping for me atm though-I just like looking for Nia and I used to LOVE shopping!

Cutie pie Martha! Here is Nia having a big smile, melts my heart! 

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/gfiijnalmo8pimb/UQrfRz8stb


----------



## mackjess

omg, those smiling girls are so cute!


----------



## Dollybird

Aw what a gorgeous pic a1983!! No tips I'm afraid it just kinda happened! Lol. But if it helps Jaxson was the same as nia up until last night- feed at 9pm then 2am, then every two hours. Think the only real difference was that he was an hour later having his feed in the evening. And it's possibly a fluke! Ill let u know tomorrow morning :winkwink: let's hope it wasn't a fluke! Xxz


----------



## flapjack10

Well done Jaxson! Boooo AF! I'm still waiting for mine - feel like I've had PMS on/off for two weeks and really bad joint pains.

Martha was laughing and giggling for ages after her jab. Then she was really, really sleepy. When she woke for her next feed, she screamed and screamed and screamed. Had feed. Screamed and screamed. Needed constant cuddles to fall asleep. Deffo get someone else round to help! She had the jabs at 10.30 started feeling rubbish before her 1pm feed. Then had a massive poo at 4.45 and was fine after that. I gave her some calpol at 4 because she was screaming and getting herself into a tizz. She slept fine last night though even though she had loads of sleep in the day. Phew!

Nia is beautiful! I love the smiles so much!

Hope all you girls are well! Feel like our babies are growing so quickly! 

Anyone else got joint pain? I've never had it before and it's pretty constant and only been happening the past couple of weeks. It's probs tiredness and Martha getting heavier! She's now 9 1/2 lbs!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

I've got joint pain fj - mostly my knees.. And my legs sometimes feel achey.. Almost like "growing pains" I used to get when I was younger. I figured it was tiredness. Glad Martha back to normal adter her jags- and pleased to hear it only seemed to last a day. I'm still dreading jaxsons jags though! 
9 and a half is brill! She's filling out nicely.  Jaxson is getting huge too- He was 11lb 14oz last fri! Think I'm gonna have one big lad! Haha xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Yes knees and legs - that's it exactly! Feel like they're going to buckle under my weight! Sometimes I get up and properly can't walk - feel like 100 years old! 
MIL suggested it could be my ligamrnts getting back to normal after pregnancy? 

Wow Jax is deffo thriving ! Well done! My GP said Martha is above average in length and head circumference (big head :haha:) but below average for weight. i'm not bothered as long as she's gaining weight that's all I care about. It's all relative! If I start getting fixated on her weight gain through her childhood surely that encourages her to worry about her weight throughout her life? It's bad enough being a girl... I really want to try to encourage positive self image for my little girl - not be hung up on body image like I can be!

Erm don't know how that turned into a rant :haha:


----------



## A1983

Yeah as long as Martha's gaining I wouldn't worry, she just likes to keep trim ;-) Nia is a fatty-11lb 8 on Thursday....!! She loves her food a bit too much!

I've been getting pains in my wrists anf terrible neck, upper back ache and headaches but think that's a lot from bfing. Well Nia slept from 8pm-4:30am and just put her down again  Having to pump though as boobs so painfully full-that's one good thing about not bfing-not waking up at 4am soaked in your breast milk and feeling like you've just had implants 10 sizes too big! Ohh the pain! I've found if Nia sleeps a lot in day she sleeps better at night-but day sleeps are hit and miss as only has long periods when out and about in sling for hours which is NOT daily!! I like to get her to bed by 8 so I have a bit of an evening as im asleep by 9:30! My sister and 2 older neices are over atm and we had lots of wine last night-lovely!


----------



## flapjack10

Well done Nia for sleep and weight gain! Aw a nice bit of wine! How nice!

Ooooh engorgement is so uncomfortable / there's nothing like it and I only had it for a week or so! 

Isn't it sad when you have to pack a lot if their newborn stuff away? Martha's growing out if it mostly by length rather than width. People keep buying 3-6 and I have been thinking, "oh it'll be ages until she wears that" but actually she's nearly 2 months do she could fit into some of it in a couple of weeks! Eeep! 


xxx


----------



## merristems

Oh I love reading about your.babies sleeping well a d packing on The weight! Gives me hope! These past few days well week really have been hard work! Mahayla has been so hungry and having huge hissy fits not sleeping etc. Mw have us feeding 2hrly, expressing for 10minns then topping up with formula because my milk production has been fluctuating. Shes barely gained since birth not below 10% luckily but its made me so sad especially supplementing her bfing :(

Dont we have cute red haired girlys!
How long did you all bleed for? A month or less?
Dumb question but how often did you bath you babies In the early days. Also when did you start using baby wash? Whe. Do you do it night or morning? I cant seem to find a good time! She loves it but shes either asleep eating or crying! Do t know when to fit it In!


----------



## flapjack10

She will gain that weight - she's only learning to eat and how to use that energy! She'll get there! You would feel guilty whatever situation you were in! It is the mums job to feel awful and useless! You're doing fab though! Topping up with formula is like us having berocca - just that little boost. I'm sure your production will start matching her demand soon!

Felt like I bled forever! Had to buy maternity pads and ask visitors to bring some! I think it was over a month. What a drag - especially in the hot weather!

In the very early days we didn't bathe her much. She had an example bath in hospital, then we bathed her a few days later. She lived it do much we decided to bathe her everyday, even though they say not too. It calms her though! We started using some bath wash with lavender in it to promote sleepiness. Think she was about 3/4 weeks? We use cradle cap shampoo for the last couple if dats cos we noticed some dry weird looking skin and thought best use it - even if it's just to prevent cradle cap.

We bath Martha at 6.30. Then take her to bedroom and massage her with lavender baby massage oil. Then dress her and have quiet cuddle time. Then feed at 7 then we put her down for bed. 

Hope that helps. I'm sure MJ says she bathes in the morning, but it's whatever works for you. My HV said it's fine to bathe everyday.

xxx


----------



## merristems

Thanks fj its good to hear whatveveryone 3lse is doing, we have no routine at all yet but she is keepi g me so busy I dont know how I would even try to have a routine! Her bed time is aweful she is soooo hungry at night I need to give her both boobs and formula and she still acts hungry :( 10pm-2pm are her worst times. She squeals so loudly if I try to wind her! At least the top ips have stpped her relentless crying thst was almost the end of me! Im sure things will get easier now it may be that bfing just isnt for us. Shame coz I wanted to do right by her but I really dont love it, I dont get the loved up feeling just irritable!


----------



## flapjack10

Ohhh yes we were the same, but then at nearly 4 weeks Martha put herself on this routine. Don't worry there is light at the end of the tunnel! Mahayla will get there!

We've been having a difficult time this weekend. Martha is screaming half way through her feed after being winded. We changed to the number two tear and that miraculously solved the problem for one feed, but same started again. It's been a fight in every bottle and she!/ gone from talking 100ml nearly every feed to 60/70ml! So frustrating. Although she took 100ml at her 11pm dream feed.

Anyway I've been up since 3.30 to do her 4am feed and she's still asleep! *twiddles thumbs*

It's up to you hun, you could carry on BFing and get through it or change to formula and hopefully ease the pressure. Either decision is valid and whatever you decide will be best for her, you and your little family.
xxx


----------



## mackjess

merri, I echo what fj said. the first few weeks are survival! Finn did the same thing at night with what I called his feeding frenzies. but at the end of week 5 he slept 7 hours one night. it really started getting better end of week 3 leading into week 4. now my favorite timesare the last night and first morning feedings. and it was kinda him that got the routine going too. I took him out for a little daylight everyday. even if it was just standing on the patio with him for awhile to try to help him learn day from night.


----------



## monro84

I had my 6 wks ck up last thurs he said eveything looks great I am not anemic and I got a prescription for the mini pill. I am going to start it as soon as af shows. I think that is when you start it has been so long I cannot remember lol. Is it bad I am kinda hoping for an oops on the pill :blush: however not for at least 6 months to a yr. :winkwink: Dh still says were done however he says it can change but it will be a very long time. We had initally talked about having 2 no more then 2 to 3 yrs apart but now he says longer:dohh:. We dtd 2x before the appt however he pulled out both times and he does not pre cum, he is pretty good about pulling out. 

My little man is 7 wks today and ( I don't want to jinx it) so far no af. I am still Bf but only in moring and night and supplement during day. He also usually gets a boob and bottle before bed and try to bf some during night when I wake up but he mostly gets a bottle then. I keep falling asleep in the glider. He was crying at 3:30 this morning and I woke up to feed him. Gave him the boob (so he would quit crying) till I got the bottle fixed. Kept falling asleep feeding him. Thin I burped him and fell alseep and woke up at 5:30 in the glider and he was alseep too lol :dohh: 

He was really bad stuffy the night before last. He did not cry but I could hear him struggling to breathe on the monitor and got up to check on him. I sat him up right in the glider with me and that seemed to help a little. I tried to suction and got a big booger out. In the process of all this he began pooping which was fine since the afternoon before he pooped a quarter size peice that was very hard. Then he did the same again. I decided to delute his formula a little (only by 1/2 a scoop than what it calls for I know not suppose to do that) I also bf him a good bit that day too. One of those helped b/c that night it started out hard then was like it had been and even went to yellowish and seedy all in one poop:dohh:. I am back doing the regular amount in his formula however I have been able to bf more then I have been the past few weeks. I am taking fenugreek pills but not drinking much water (I know I need to :blush:). 

He has also been going through a growth spurt (at least I think so b/c he went though one at 5 1/2 wks so its kinda soon) but the night before last on his put down for the night bottle he at 4 oz then still cried so he at 2 more oz and he still cried so I gave him 2 more oz so a total of 8 oz :shock: then the next day the babysitter gave him 2 6 oz bottles and a 7 oz where he usualy has a total of 10 to 12 oz the whole time he is over there he had 19 that day :shock: (had to been a growth spurt). I weighed him the other day I think it was Fri and measured him not officially but on my own on my scale and with a yard stick:haha: at birth he was 7 lbs 8 oz fri he was 6 wks 3 days 9 lbs 10 oz and at birth he was 19 1/2 inches and fri he was 23 to 23 1/2 inches (I had been saying for a week that he looks like he had grown 4 inches since he was born). :shock: I am HOPING he is tall when he grows up. dh is 5' 10" but his dad is 6 ft I am 5' 6" my dad was over 6 ft so hopefully he gets his hight from my side. 

Shots are coming up soon (2month appt on 23rd). I have been debating on what to do. I called and asked which ones he was suppose to get for this visit (keep in mind I am in US). They said the DTaP, IPV, Hep B, prevnar, Hib and roto (oral). What is crazy is that if you look back at the shots you got they have added like 15 new shots (I only had 3!!! DTP, MMR, and polio (oral at time)) I did have measles around 3 or 4 yrs though. Never had chicken pox and I don't think I had the shots. I read to start school he has to have the DTaP, IPV, Hep B, MMR and chicken pox. I am going to give him the DTaP, IPV, Hep B, and MMR (when its time). THe chicken pox I am going to try to find a chicken pox party before school starts. I also want to try to delay the shots till him immune system has had a chance to mature alot more. I did not get a flu shot when pregnant and don't get them when not pregnant either but I am usually sick once or twice a yr (not flu just cold of some sort). I did not get sick once when pregnant. The roto and the prevnar are just to new to give to him ( I will let them work out the kinks first), and the Hib I did not get it and I turned out fine (not good reasoning I know).


----------



## monro84

Oh yeah BTW wanted to get yalls opinion on belly button 
Innie or Outtie

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0F0FIzT4rtcODF1aVdvSFhOb28/edit?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B0F0FIzT4rtcNE1heXhmbk56UTg/edit?usp=sharing
only works with google chrome browser


----------



## Dollybird

Hey ladies!! Hope everyone's good! Just been catching up on all the gossip! Sounds like all our bubbas are growing well! Jaxson had his first jags today.. I was dreading it but he was so good! He's been really sleepy since he got them.. Only waking for milk.. Hope he sleeps ok tonight! 
Merri don't feel bad about giving up breast feeding you've done so well to do it up until now. Just U do wat u feel is right for you.. Don't feel guilty! I felt sad I didn't manage to breast feed longer (only lasted 1.5days!) but tbh I'm glad im formula feeding.. It was the right choice for me. Don't worry too much about routine either.. Baby will fall into one naturally in time. We bath Jaxson at night just cause its easier for us and we're both at home to do it (hubby and I like to bath him as a team lol.) we bath him every night but only cause he loves it so much and I feel he expects it now. We use burts bees products on his skin and hair and have had no probs so far!
Fj I had similar problem with Jaxson last week but it was because he had the cold so i figure it was either sore throat or blocked nose spoiling his feeds.. However if its not that casting the problem maybe it's reflux or wind?? Or maybe a wonder week?? Hope bubs is back to normal soon for you I'm sure it will pass. 
Monro it defo sounds like a growth spurt! Hmm I think it's gonna be an innie but hard to tell! 
Hope everyone is doing well! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Can't believe there's so many redheads on the thread!.. Jaxson has lovely red/auburn hair too although its not always clear in pics. Must be the year for redheads!  xxx

View attachment 671139


----------



## Dollybird

View attachment 671141


----------



## flapjack10

Good update monro! :) I don't know what contraceptive to have. I know I don't want the pill because I couldn't have the combined pill and the mini gave me terrible acne... Hmmm... What's everyone else doing? Abstinence? Ha!

9 weeks and no AF and no DTD either. Just not ready yet...

Can't tell whether that's an inny or outy! Think they tend to be innys these days!

Hope Jaxson is well after his jabs Dolly! Martha slept fine the night she had hers! Think they need it to recover!

Martha's much better (touch wood). Yesterday she drained all her bottles! First time she's done that ever! Must have gotten used to the new teat and we started using gripe water instead if infacol. Then last night she slept after her 7pm feed until 11 (dream feed) then slept until 5.30! Not sure she'll do the same tonight cos she's eaten less today (but a good amount still). Phew!

Awww gingers rule! We're going extinct so thank God we're populating the nation! Jaxson is gorgeous! 
Hope all are well!

xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dollybird

Aw what a gorgeous pic fj! We started using gripe as well- did u know te infacol can actually cause/contribute to heartburn and reflux? Whereas gripe has a mild antacid effect so much better I think. Jaxson has been sleeping like a log. He's been taking his milk ok up until just now, but he only took 1oz of his bedtime bottle then fell asleep. His temp was up at 37.8 so just gave him some calpol. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh I'm back on my normal pill - femodene it's called. Worked well for me before. But we've not Dtd yet either.. I've not been ready. Think we will soon though just waiting on af to go away xxz


----------



## A1983

Gorgeous pics! I'm still trying to decide if Nia is a honey blonde or light ginger-different lights show different colours. No dtd for me-too scared...and too tired!!

Ladies im struggling with Nia's sleep again :-( I've been feeding, bathing, feeding more till she's asleep then putting her to bed at 8pm and she has been going until 2-4am! Then waking every 2 hours which I can't believe I was grumbling at! She also never goes down to sleep like that during day unless im out and about with her in sling. Anyway the last 4 nights she's been waking every 2 hours!! I know it could be a growth spurt but im such a solution focused person that I need answers and feel like ive failed/reverted after doing so well. Any similar stories?


----------



## A1983

Here are some pics of Nia-the last one shows her hair looking it's possible redness...oh and her rash is better now!

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/lse4edyk4uixxti/4BoqLCJ_cO
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/7kxzk3tlso4eoao/1QM_7tvaAk
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/zft311uidqosxil/FagY-_tS6K
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/xxoe7385e9eagjf/IMbuRJCtYs


----------



## A1983

Ps...Nia just slept for 9.5 hours! I fed her 3oz formula which she guzzled, then after her bath where she kicked and splashed (so seeet-got a good video!) fed her both boobs and put her to bed at 8pm  I still had to pump a bit at 2&4am though as boobs full. Also my oh stayed with her in nursery but she couldn't see him from her cot and he went in after she was asleep so don't know if that made a difference. ..can't have done? Anyway im happier today


----------



## merristems

Sounds like a growth spurt Mahayla has been eating alot too, only calming ddown past two days. We finally got signed off from mw! Only 90gms to go to birth weight thats an amazing gain since sat! So do those of you who are bfi g supplement too? Im trying to reduce supplementing now but evenings she is a gannet and my milk seems to dip. Last night she wouldnt sleep its so frustrating whe. You know they are tiered but they just wont settle. Any tips? Today I stuck her in the sling and shes been asleep for over an hour. But sometimes she needs constant rocking. I feel like we are getting into bad habits. So hard stickin to any routine, decided bathing in morning works for us our evenings are still chaos as her feeding times keep changing!

Loving the photos girls such cuties on this forum xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Don't worry about bad habits merri she's too wee to develop any really.. If she needs cuddles and rocking then just do it.. The time will pass. Jaxson had a phase like that and still likes cuddled in to sleep at times but I stopped worrying about it. I read a fab tip for overtired babies on a baby club thread which was to stroke down their forehead to the tip of their nose with the back of your hand.. It works a treat!! Jaxson often gets overtired as he doesn't sleep much during the day (he just doesn't want to!) so I find by nighttime he's a bit narky. For me his bath helps settle him too. Can't comment on the bf cause I'm a formula mummy.. But again try not to worry too much or over analyse.. Supplimenting with formula is fine. U know I stressed so much initially about everything- how much he was eating, whether he was sleeping, was I cuddling him too much,.. But my big sis just told me to relax and not Over analyse and now that I have I'm a lot happier.. And baby is too.. And the things I was worrying about seem to be correcting themselves naturally. 
A1983 that's a fab sleep!! Glad u got some good rest too!!
Afm - the wee dude has the runs today and not eating much but they did warn me that could happen with the rotavirus vaccine. He doesn't seem grumpy or anything though and he's currently having a great time in his baby gym chatting to his toys so I'm not too worried. Xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

finally here for a update!! ah the busy busy world of working mom with three under 5!!!you ladies are SO lucky !!!! Maddix still wakes EVERY 1.5 hours every single night. the longest he has ever slept is 2 hours and he will only sleep in his swing(it inclines for the GERD). its pretty difficult because i work 13 hour shifts but im managing! I am also down 10 lbs prepregnancy weight!! whoohooo:) i am beginning to wonder if i will ever have a normal life again?? sleep again?? EVER? my other kids sttn @ 6 weeks 9-12 hours:(
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mackjess

Awe, cute photos. And lvn, omg how are you still alive??? hopefully he will sleep soon. will the gerd improve as he gets older?

Worried a bit about my growly bear. His nose is stuffy sounding when he breathes. We have a humidifier going, use saline, and the boogie grabber. Nothing comes out tho so I don't know what to do to make him unstuffed. He is acting OK and no fever. Hope it clears up soon!


----------



## LVnMommy

maddix slept for 4 WHOLE hours lastnight:) his gerd will eventually get better, when im not sure!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## flapjack10

Oooof tough week! But didn't want to r'n'r!

Lvn - hope maddix's reflux gets better soon! You've really made me count my blessings!

Mj - I don't know sorry! Sounds like you're doing what you can. Have you consulted a GP?

We DTD this morning! It was fine (and quick :haha:)! Phew glad the first time is over with now! I wasn't baggy at all! Pheeeeew! Although I have had some bleeding today, but probs AF on her way.

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

We Dtd last night and it was agony! Mind u it has been almost 8 months! Lol. And I too bled a bit today. Weird that it was sore cause I had c section. Xxx


----------



## merristems

Can I ask a tmi question? ! Did you guyd who had vaginal delivery have a good look down there at all? I was feeling sore yesterday so got mirtor out and was supprised at how well big everything was! My vj seems so open and I could see a bulge of what looks like muscle is this normal? Was it my pelvic floor muscle do you think? Im signed off mw now not sure if I should see gp or if this is what happens after vbirth.


----------



## flapjack10

I haven't looked sorry. I'm too scared and too... erm... Catholic :haha:

Go to your GP if you're worried or you can ask them to check at your 6-8 week check up. Mine felt like that too, but it does seem tighter now.

xx


----------



## monro84

Lol I am Catholic too lol. I actually had dh look for me b/c I was to scared. He said he could see my pee hole better now and it looked bigger. He also said that he won't have anymore enjoyment anymore :dohh: (This was before we dtd). After we dtd he recanted and said it actually felt tighter since I was cut dh said the dr did good at stictching me up and he asked for an extra stitch and he said the dr might have listened to him (but I doubt that seriously lol). However for the ladys that had a v birth. Right after it I was complaining that my butt hole hurt and my dr told me thats b/c eveything stretched. We now it still hurts not as bad but there is still loose skin back there and its just weird feeling:blush:

MJ- mine is still stuffy too. I do the same as you. I got the little noses saline mist and it actually works pretty good. Right after I squirt it in both nostrals he swallows( I guess it goes down his throat but I use the suction bulb and actually am able to get some boogers out and it helps. When you use the suction you can actually hear when it becomes unstuffed. I took home on an over night trip to our hometown this weekend and met dh down there and he slept in the pac n play both nights the first night he was not stuffy at all but the second night he got bad stuffy but I actually think when he gets hot he gets stuffy b/c the first night he slept in the pac n play but the second night I fell asleep bf him in bed and he woke up and then I woke up and he was sniffing and could not breathe and I picked up my arm from around him and it was damp with sweat. I keep him in just a diaper when we don't go out. He is hot natured like his daddy. At home we just got C H/A put in our house and before that I just had a ceiling fan going in his room he had an a/c but I was scared that if I turned it on it was be too cold. I got a temp guage for his room and it stayed b/w 73 and 77 but now its about constant 73. I know your not suppose to have anything in the crib but I put a blanket on top of him and he just sleeps in his diaper. I know I can breathe better in a cold room but I don't like getting out of bed in one. I would figure it would go the same for him being able to breathe better in a cold room. Now I just need to turn the thermistat down more but i get cold quickly. :dohh:


----------



## merristems

Ah thanks girls, I will get hv to either check or advise me may go to gp before 6wk check, mines actually 7 wks because we are on holiday tbe 6th week. Im hoping its normal stretching that will all pull back ip after some time.
As with sore bum, mine is too, I think its still inflamed where I had a few stitches close by that have rubbed when i walk. My bottom sometimes feels numb I think the nerves are a bit shot? Oh the joys of birth I tell you im pretty sure im a one time mum! 
Hope the stuffy babies get better soon xx


----------



## A1983

Merri I looked and mine was very open looking with a bulge and urethra hole hanging lower into vaginal area. Went to gp about 2-3weeks ago aaboutit and they said all looked normal for 4 weeks pp and im getting it checked on Monday so will let you know what they say! It looks a lot more closed up now but urethra and bulge still there-maybe it's always been there but urethral hole makes it look different as stretched by catheta etc xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Hey ladies! Sorry ive been mia, our computer broke and i really havent had time to update on my phone.

I need to take a look back and see how you all have been, I'll do that later as lil man is soon going to be wanting his feed - milk monster!

Merri I see you had your little rainbow <3 What a gorgeous head of hair!

Archie is doing really well and melting our hearts on a daily basis! I've been struggling with my emotions over my family. And Will's come to think of it! The only one that has bothered is my brother, my dad, wills dad and brothers haven't even bothered to come and meet our precious boy :( Will says it doesn't matter as he has more than enough love right here.... He has a point but I just feel sad for him. Its never bothered me about my family with the girls as what they've been missing from my family has been made up by their dads family. So yeah, upsetting!

I'm still not fully healed, every time I go to the Dr they its fine. But its not to me. C section ladies, how did you find your first af!? I thought I may well die lol. I've never suffered heavy af's but this was something else! I was going through super plus tampax and a pad within a few hours. I hope the next one isn't as bad.

Will changed his mind on having another lo, I tthought he might once Arch was here lol. Anyways I really want a sibling for him to play with. With there being such a big age gap between him and the girls he will grow up like an only child really and I don't want that. It didn't take much for him to change his mind again :haha: 

I'm a bit worried, we had an oopsie on sunday and i'm sure I was ovulating as I had all the symptoms! I'm hoping not though as my body is so not ready for another pregnancy! We're butting heads over contraception, I'm refusing to go on the pill and he's not brilliant with condoms.... He doesn't seem to get why I wont fill my body with hormones just so he doesn't have to endure condoms. I wont give in! lol. 

Anywho best go feed archaroo, catch up later xxx big hugs to you all and all your rainbows :hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Bd glad to hear little Archie doing well. My first af post section was horrific.. I was having to wear three pads at a time and change them every couple of hours and still I was leaking at times!! Awful. I hope next one isn't as bad either. Me and hubby have been discussing our second baby already.. Maybe 
Mad but I'm already broody for another.. Anyways we're gonna wait till end of next year to try again I think. I've gone back on my pill in the meantime but been finding sex pretty sore anyways. Think cause we abstained for so long!! Xxx


----------



## merristems

Aw BD good to hear from you. Sorry you're having problems with father and brothers, so hard when families dont get along :( 

Thanks A1 I think its mormal down there just was a bit worried at first because of the bulge but seems to be closing up now. My urethra is more visable too but I didnt have catheter.
Oh did Nias rash clear up? Mahayla has milkmspots now get worse if shes hot or cross! Hope they clear soon. 
Xxx
Ere she is 4wks old!
 



Attached Files:







20130919_135540-1.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## flapjack10

BD! Great to hear from you! Hope you start to heal better soon! Still no AF for me! Contraception is still an issue here too! Soz about family drama...

Can't even think if having another LO anytime soon!

Merri - she's gorgeous!

Anyone else really, really, really, really tired? :haha:

Xxx


----------



## merristems

Pretty tired but lastvnightvhad an epic 8hrs sleep, not all in one go though, feeling human!


----------



## flapjack10

Amazing! I had six on Friday - it was amazing! Last night was a different story though!

xxx


----------



## mackjess

yay for the good sleeps ladies. last night was rough. Finn had his jabs Friday and was out of sorts. :(


----------



## flapjack10

Aw poor Finn! Martha's got her next lot on 4th October :(

Xxx


----------



## A1983

Merri-Nia's skin is perfectly clear now  it did get worse when she was hot/crying/fussing. I used breast milk on her face-don't know if it was that that helped but it's so common and goes by 6 weeks xx


----------



## flapjack10

Went to Boots today and stocked up on some teething granules and teething blankies. Martha's been drooling quite a lot, grinding her gums, her cheeks were quite rosy this morning and she had a bit of a looser poo yesterday. She's only 11 weeks so I'm not convinced she's teething, but best to be prepared!

Anyone else had this?

xxx


----------



## LVnMommy

I got 6 Hours of straight sleep :) AAAAAMAAAZ_NNG!!!!_lol finally! i REALLY hope it continues:) I am a Nurse, and I have done the research, but as a personal decision I have chosen not to give maddix any immunizations until he is 3.. He will never go to daycare, and will not go to school until he is 5-6 because sadly in our community preschool is only available to children who's families are under the poverty line or receive medicaid:(.


----------



## A1983

Yeah Nia is not having her vaccinations until around 1 year old after extensive research due to a family reaction..still going to get her vaccinated for meningitis as scheduled though.


----------



## flapjack10

It's your decision guys and I know you haven't taken it lightly!

Well done on the six hours sleep! xxx


----------



## amjon

Hi ladies! I haven't been in here in ages. Here are my twin rainbows (likely fraternal as they've always looked completely different to us).
 



Attached Files:







ashaus.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## A1983

Gorgeous Amjon! How you finding double trouble?! :-D x

Thanks fj-it's been a blo*dy tough decision x

Awful night last night-poor bub had her before bed feed and just screamed from 7-11! I took her to out of hours gp who thought it might be reflux as was sick once too. ..tbh I really do think it's got something to do with missing one important burp then all hell breaks loose. I noticed she didn't bring a burp up like she normally would after a bit of a feed and cried instead so this also normally means 'oh my God why have you taken me off ive only just started!!' so I put her back but still no burp the second and third time..then I tried to put her down-she was drowsy but not settled so cried straight away. More feed/nipple and then gave gripe water on third waking/attempt to put in moses-whole flippin lot and milk came up. Then terrible screaming as I had to change all her clothes and wash her completely sick covered face-and me! Then the screaming just continued and what scared me was she looked terrified every time I put her down and she wasn't in my arms ie to change/swaddle etc, and in doing so she'd fling her arms out to sides and scream as if someone just threw freezing cold water on her-terrified. All I could think is something is happening to her inside that is really seriously wrong. I screamed at oh to hurry home (he finishes 9pm) and she calmed when being held but cried when we moved her etc-very upset and distressed/unrelaxed. Fell asleep on way to gp, calm at gp, on getting back oh gave her bottle of expressed milk as she cried again then on second attempt she slept from midnight to half 6. Im exhausted and need to go to dentist this am with her as wisdom tooth agony. So tired-im shaking. I cried so much last night too.

Is anyone not getting on too well with their oh? All we seem to do is bicker as to me everything he does annoys me. I'm super tidy and he therfore always seems to create mess in my eyes like leaving bottles in bedroom in morning instead of bringing them downstairs when he gets up and washing them up, dropping food on floor and 'not seeing it' so im left to clear it up..you get the gist...then yesterday morning (12-9 shift at work) he wanted to go for a run (he plays rugby and squash..I obv can't do any exercise atm as too busy/tired despite him saying I can and to go before he goes to work...ps I breastfeed her in morning!) so after feeding her yesterday morning whilst he sat and ate his breakfast-mine again soggy and cold, he then got ready whilst I changed Nia and he announces he's going for a run. I said 'you know that bit about you wanting to spend more time with your daughter, why don't you take her for a walk instead?!' He got annoyed and said he needed to get fit (he's a good rugby build but needs to work at keeping a tum away) I lost it. I shouted that id like to do loads of things but can't. Anyway he suggested we both exercise in garage with Nia in chair-poor Nia. The other thing is he wants to take her out some evenings to friends houses/bars/restaurants and not get back til late ie midnight and says she'll just sleep where she is. Anyone agree with this? I get so angry, shes 8 weeks old and needs a rroutine-plus it'll fall on me to settle her as I feed her and sometimes she only wants boob, not expressed bottle. We tried it last weekend and a flippin rock band started up-we had to leave as she screamed-obviously. We just seem to differ on every scale and he says im stopping him from doing anything he wants to do. Sorry for rant-hope it makes sense. Gosh im so tired.


----------



## Dollybird

Aw amjon they are so cute. How do u find looking after twins? Is it manageable when you are on your own at home?? 
Fj Jaxson has been drooling a lot and ramming his hands in his mouth constantly (and it's defo not due to hunger). I actually said the other day to someone that if I didn't know any better id presume he was teething too xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw a1983 sorry u are having a hard time!! I'm sure it will pass though, I have days like that with Jaxson-- just take it each day at a time. As for fighting with oh-- I'd say we probably do gripe a bit more at each other than we used to, probably as we are tired. I keep a lot to myself at times which doesn't help and I get annoyed that I do everything (and I mean everything) around the house and with the baby. He's working all day so makes sense, but sometimes I feel like I'd like a bit more appreciation, or maybe if he got up once and awhile and let me have a lie in. Anyways when I tell him these things he generally apologises and bucks up for awhile but always slips back. I don't think he means it I think he just.. Well he just doesn't think at times lol. He did say to me that he doesn't wanna argue though (we were never ones for arguing before) and he said I've to tell him when I'm annoyed or need something done as otherwise he won't realise. So I think communication is key. And as for routine- well we now bath baby between 6-7pm every night, followed by bottle.. And it's working out brilliant. Jaxson is much more settled, sleeping through till 5am after his bottle most nights. I think routine is important but everyone is different. We struggle to go out around teatime:evening due to jaxsons routine and not everyone understands, they think maybe we're boring I guess, but I still do plenty during the day or if we have a babysitter. Anyways we do go to friends houses occasionally in the evening as Jaxson can still have his routine there (bath bottle) and another compromise would be to go out after his bath as he can have bottle and sleep anywhere.. As long as the routine is the same baby doesn't really care where it takes place if u know what I mean? Dunno if any of that made sense!! Hope so! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Amjon - those vests are so cute! Yes they deffo look fraternal! They are sooooo cute!

A / it's o annoying when the burp doesn't come and then has repercussions for later until it's trumped out! I've had it too. It sounds like the wind was well and truly trapped. Martha has looked like she's fitting before and I've had to Twack her on the back and comfort her for hours after. So horrible!
:hugs: hope your tooth gets sorted.

Me and my OH have never fought so much! I sympathise! 
I get wanting a routine too. Having the baby in bed by 7 does impact on the social life, but so worth it to have those couple of hours with OH and watch a bit of telly and have a conversation! Amazing!

The impact on your social life now will pay off in years to come when you have a toddler everyone wants to babysit!

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Yep I agree with fj! Although it's possible to go out around teatime/evening it's such a hassle and most of the time just not worth it. Don't feel bad for not wanting to. The routine will be worth it and you'll have a happy baby xxx


----------



## A1983

Exactly ladies-I think it's the not worth the hassle part-as if she went down like Jaxon does and you know it's literally bath, bottle, bed without any issues it would be a bit easier. How do you get him to bed after friends houses? Ie if we transferred Nia from her moses at friend's house to car seat, back to moses she'd be fuming? Ie cry for an unknown time, hence not worth it!

Nia has been dribbling and lots of bubbles at mouth? Is this what you're babies have been doing?


----------



## Dollybird

We've only really done it the once (we were at my big sisters) and he fell asleep in his car seat after his bath and bottle.. And admittedly we left at that point. He slept all the way home and didn't wake when we transferred him into his bed. But I'd only really go out in the evenings if we had to.. Or if it was to my sisters house.. It is a big hassle admittedly! People forget and constantly invite me for dinner and I think the prob think I'm being rude when I keep refusing. I much prefer friends to come to me in the evening time. Xxx


----------



## amjon

The twins really aren't all that bad to care for. They're both good babies. Sometimes one has to wait while I finish with the other, but that's okay. We've gone out and been out past their bedtime and it was fine. They wake a bit when we get home and go to put them down, but a bit more of a bottle and they're usually right back out. (We didn't get home until about 11 last night and they are usually in bed by 9 or 10.)


----------



## flapjack10

Oooof AF is here and there is so much blood. It's like the bleeding after the birth.

:( I know a couple of you girls said yours were bad too. I thought I used to have heavy periods, but THIS is heavy. The MW says AF can be lighter after you have a baby... Humpfh! 

xxx


----------



## amjon

flapjack10 said:


> Oooof AF is here and there is so much blood. It's like the bleeding after the birth.
> 
> :( I know a couple of you girls said yours were bad too. I thought I used to have heavy periods, but THIS is heavy. The MW says AF can be lighter after you have a baby... Humpfh!
> 
> xxx

I had really heavy with my stillborn but I'm pretty sure I had RPOC. This time it was very light.


----------



## flapjack10

That's awful Amjon... To have go through that after everything else.

I'll give it a couple of days and if it's still bad I'll go the docs.


----------



## Dollybird

Mine was awful fj-- I was sometimes changing pads every couple of hours (wearing two at a time overnight) and still leaking at times!! Was worst period ever!! Try not to worry too much.. But of course if it doesnt ease off it best to get checked out xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Fj mine was super heavy, like nothing I'd ever had before.... just waiting for my second af now :wacko:


----------



## A1983

Have those who are bfing had periods? I haven't-I know this is the norm tho. Also have any of you had episiotomies? I'm going to see Dr tomorrow (my 6 week check found everything to be normal) however I feel im getting repeated thrush despite taking 2 capsules and the area where scar is hurts when standing for more than 20 minutes, like a heavy weighty pressure. Im hoping it's an internal pile as im also suffering from those too-the joys labour has given my poor body! But I think it's the scar tissue/place where my haematoma pain was.

Dolly/anyone on nhs maternity pay-am I right in thinking that smp starts from week 9 for 39 weeks, as the first 8 weeks are full pay with no smp?


----------



## mackjess

I am still bfing and no period. yay. and I had a c section, but still hadissues with my girl parts. so unfair! I had a uti right after, then I had to do 2 rounds of antibiotics for bacterial infection and 2 rounds of cream for yeast infection. I'm finally better this week. my ob said my hormones could cause a ph balance issue and it took awhile to get back to normal. we even dtd last night. my poor dh was ready to get things back on at 6 weeks and had to wait 9.


----------



## Dollybird

Think so a! But I find it all very confusing! But yes the first 8 weeks is full pay.. Think the nhs claim the smp for those weeks though (it makes up the full pay) it's strange actually cause my first two months pay were pretty high.. Higher than normal.. But this months is crap. So I dunno how they work it out xxx


----------



## Dollybird

How long are u planning on staying off work A? Xxx


----------



## merristems

Im still bleeding on and off its sooooo annoying! It stopped for 3 days but then lo started getting good at bfing and it all kicked off again! Its tailing off now but my bits feel chaffed!. Had epic 7hrs sleep last night! Shes been gripey so on the water drops she likes it! And happier now phew! Shes nearly six wks nowL
We are on holiday I. Cornwall and shes been super really, loving the baby wrap its easier than pram! Going to lost gardens on helegan tomorrow I cant wait!


----------



## A1983

Oh boo-I didn't think the smp was included in the first 8 weeks :-( I was thinking id have an extra 2 months of smp...well in that case think ill be returning around March, you? 

I love my wrap sling too-hardly use the pram!


----------



## A1983

Btw-how much do your babies weigh? Nia is a big girl :-/ im exclusively breastfeeding (oh uses expressed in bottle) and she was 55cm at birth, 8lb 6oz and was 13lb at 7.5 weeks! It's ok for a boy-OH jokes she's going to be a shot putter!

She has been sleeping well recently, 8-4am then 4:30-8/9. But today she has been fussy-coming off the breast at every let down (she should be used to it so doubt it's the flow) and it's so sad to see :-( OH has been giving her my milk in the morning the last two days as well as the usual night feed when she first wakes, so I can only think she's starting to prefer the bottle. ..even though she's been having one a day since birth. I've got a sore throat today so maybe she has too-although that doesn't explain the bottle preference.


----------



## BeautifulD

I had Archie weighed last week (12 weeks) and he's a whopping 15lb2 He loves his milk and is on five 8oz bottles a day! I don't think we will make it to 6months before weaning, we'll be lucky if we make it to 4 :wacko: that being said, my pregnant friend was told by her mw that they are changing the age of weaning back to 3 months.... Thats what it was when i had Martine.

I'm not sure hun.... If you're feeling un well maybe its making your milk taste different? I know when you get AF it can make it turn funny which can cause unusual fussyness :shrug: 

I got AF yesterday, its started light so i'm hoping its not a repeat of last month... the period pain would suggest otherwise though :(


----------



## merristems

BOO for af!
A1 do you read the wonder weeks maybe shes having her 9wk leap? I think mayla just ended her first leap she much brighter and looking at things more deffinately, crying slightly less!
Can I ask you how often and when you express? I can never find time but I know I need to so I can stop formula feeding in evenings. Also have you sussed feeding Nia in the wrap? What do you wear to make it easier? 
Yesterday a lady congratulated me for bfing in a cafe!:blush: I was like oh thanks I didnt really hAve a choice it was this or screaming! It was nice of her to comment though.
Off to visit in laws tomorrow, its going to be hectic, jay has sooo many relatives who all want to see us/ Mahayla!


----------



## flapjack10

A - I had an episiotomy. Haven't had any problems though, hope your check up went well.

Martha is 12 weeks and weighs 10lbs 13oz now!

I wish you girls lived near me! Feeling like I need baby mama friends! Have to look into baby groups near me. Anyone else do this? How did you find it?

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

I can't help there hun... baby groups, toddler groups and playgrounds are my worst nightmare! X


----------



## flapjack10

Yeah I went to play and weigh and tried to chat to a few girls, but they were quite rude. In my area they seem to be either really rough or really posh! But generally rude!


xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Its the same here but they're mostly posh and stuck right up their backsides.... I can't stand that I like down to earth people with character. Then if you go to the next town they're quite rough.... sigh I could rant about this forages lol xxx


----------



## merristems

oh fj i know what you mean i would love it if we all knew each other IRL :( i hope you find some yummy mummys to hang with. i have three mummy friends but we never find the time to talk let alone meet up!!


----------



## flapjack10

I'm going to try a baby group on Thursday - wish me luck!

I ended up talking to the cleaning lady more at play and weigh than other mums! Siiigh!

xxx


----------



## JFG

Hi ladies, gosh I've missed this board! Sorry I haven't been on I don't know where the days go and I found being a new mummy completely overwhelming I was worrying about anything and everything!! Plus Erin had colic/silent reflux it was so hard but she seems to be much better now...except I think she is starting to teeth already :-/ but I think I've finally found my feet...ish! Still no routine really but I stick to a bedtime routine which so far is going well! I ended up having to FF which I was really down about for first few weeks & still feel guilty now but decided there's no point beating myself up and she is thriving that's the main thing!

How are all your lo's doing? Have any of you tried baby groups, I'm on waiting list for baby sensory and my baby massage starts this week! Xx


----------



## A1983

Merri I pump in the morning once Nia has had a feed and settled/asleep and the other boob is full for pumping x


----------



## merristems

Ahh cool thanks I cant find time but that makes sense!

I had a worrying time yesterday, may was crying and crying and sweating and feeding constantly, I was so tired from a bad night I had to give her to jason and his mum to care for while I slept. Well while I was sleeping they fed her 6oz of milk and jasons mum noticed her fontenel was depressed meaning she was dehydrated, I felt so aweful! We had been out In the sun and she was sweaty in the car too I just didnt think! Plus noone ever told me to check her head! Needless to say I've been getting extra liquid into her today, shes sooo much happier! There really is sooo much to learn :(


----------



## A1983

Ahhh bless you Merri-you're right, there is SO much to learn. I don't know if im repeating myself but this seems a new issue-when I put Nia to bed at night no matter how she's been in the day, when I breast feed her (as I always do) something goes wrong! So she's in her babygrow, lights dimmed etc, she's her normal self, latches on...then she comes off after a couple of secs as milk comes down and SCREAMS! I initially thought it was a forceful letdown as it squirts out-but that doesn't bother her any other time. She latches back straight away but screams again-like it tastes horrendous for example. I swap her to the other less full side where the let down is slower and she still screams, repeatedly coming off and because she's distressed she's gagging and swallowing air-I can hear the tummy gurgles. I then hold her to calm her and try again-latches on straight away-by the third attempt she finally suckles peacefully (with red teary eyes :-( ) and from then on all is fine-she sometimes smiles but within minutes her eyes are closed and 10-20 mins later she's fast asleep and I put her to bed. I also wind her-if I try and wind her during the screaming she screams even more. Sooo-I catch squirting milk into muslin-makes no difference, burping never seems to be the issue as sometimes doesn't burp but settles fine (and then sleeps for 9 hours!)...I just do not know what's wrong with her but it happens every evening without fail?!

I think we need some more pics posting of our babies!  x


----------



## flapjack10

Oh dear merri - it's easily done! Especially when you think we 're getting this lovely weather and it's October ! I remember noticing the fonatnelle pulsating once and I looked it up . Whenever I see it, it makes me feel sick ! I guess it's a reminder just how vulnerable she is. It does turn my stomach though!

BD - my Mum and Mil Are dying for me to wean Martha now she's 3 months! It's so difficult when HVs say otherwise! I've let her taste banana, satsumsa, and raisin just by putting the juice on her lips . What is everyone else doing about weaning?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## amjon

My CS scar is still painful at times so I would assume one down there could be as well. The OB told me it will never be "normal" again but I'll get a new normal. I'm about to go for surgery again so hopefully that won't be too bad. They don't know if they can do laparoscopic or have to fully open me up yet though.


----------



## merristems

A1 its a wierd one I must admit I have no clue why shes doing that in the evenings maybe it is fast and scares her?? I know May sometimes chokes on fast flow but never screams just looks aghast! It may be that she did it once then it started a pattern?
I wont wean until shes 5months or if shes interested before she can start then


----------



## mackjess

Oh FJ, what a chummy little cutie. She is a sweetheart.

A-Finn did that some at night too. That is when he gets his hungriest, so sometimes I start feeding him "early" by 15 minutes or so, or go in at the first hunger sign. That is the big feeding before he has his long sleep, so I think he just got really worked up about getting it. Or maybe it was a fast let down or some other issue that he outgrew. It is so hard to know with these little bubbas sometimes!


----------



## mackjess

Well, back at work so I finally had time to do important stuff. Like update my ticker finally and change my profile pic.

The link below is Finn's 2 month photos. We go get his 3 month photos taken next Monday. Can't believe how fast time is going by!

https://viewimages.jcpportraits.com/sharealbum/sharealbumlist?rndId=AwUFAwFDWw==&uId=BAECCQRFWw==


----------



## amjon

flapjack10 said:


> Oh dear merri - it's easily done! Especially when you think we 're getting this lovely weather and it's October ! I remember noticing the fonatnelle pulsating once and I looked it up . Whenever I see it, it makes me feel sick ! I guess it's a reminder just how vulnerable she is. It does turn my stomach though!
> 
> BD - my Mum and Mil Are dying for me to wean Martha now she's 3 months! It's so difficult when HVs say otherwise! I've let her taste banana, satsumsa, and raisin just by putting the juice on her lips . What is everyone else doing about weaning?

Mine won't be getting anything until 6 months+. I have considered trying a few drops of water though.


----------



## flapjack10

MJ - love the new pic! How's being back at work?

I suppose my thinking about weaning early is that with BFing babies get different flavours and consistencies. With Formula it must be so boring to have the same thing every day! 

xxx


----------



## mackjess

my ped goes more by if the baby is ready, and asked us not to till his 4 month appt. then if he has good neck control, can sit up good in the high chair, and can thrust his tongue side to side and front to back she'll have us try cereal and pureed food. usually she had babies weaning between 4 and 6 months, and if bf continuing one or two feedings a day if possible till they are a year.

I try to eat lots of different stuff since I'm bfing. I think letting her taste stuff makes sense.


----------



## merristems

Cute pics mj what a handsome chappy!
Yes I heard here they are changing the age of weaning again back to 4months, but I think its sensible to wait until they can sit unassisted, hold up head and obviously should be keen to try it themselves not forcing the issue.
I dont imagine they get bored of formula they know no different and plus there is everything in it that they need to develop healthily (bar the sugar!) Its more important that they are getting all the nutrients and minerals etc they need shile they are doing their growing. Plenty of time to wean, normally they chose to on their own anyway.

Who didnt get baby immunized at 8wks? Was it A1? How did you go about telling healthcare workers and were they difficult? I want to wait until may is bigger, plus she is still mucussy and I dont thi k its a good idea to give them whilst she's not 100%. 

Had her 6wk appointment today 6.6wks! All's well appart from her snot got saline e to try seemedto shift it a bit any ideas how long it might take to clear it up?
Hope everyone is happy and well
Heres our girly
 



Attached Files:







6wks 5days-1.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## A1983

https://db.tt/w7vCn6f1

Awwww Merri I can't get over the hair-it's amazing! &#9829; All the babies are so cute! Here's Nia looking completely fed up&tired!

So the hv said the evening crying is very common and just them being overwrought with tiredness/unable to calm themselves down! But the other thing is this, ive probably mentioned it before-Nia sometimes takes 4 attempts to finally go to sleep at night-so I feed her, put her down asleep (sometimes a bit awake) but she'll wake up and so I repeat the boob and finally between 2-4 goes she stays asleep?! She's a nightmare for sleeping in the day too-will not go down anywhere if sleepy, unless it's the sling or pram. Anyone similar/tips? I've tried most things im sure.

The health staff were fine Merri-it's my decision, but then I have a good reason in their eyes-but any mother if she wants to wait is a good reason-it's her baby. Hope that makes sense im rushing as about to put Nia down for 3rd attempt and starving!!!!!


----------



## mackjess

A- I have to swaddle Finn if I really want him to sleep. During the day I put him in a vibrating chair and rock it till he goes to sleep, then leave him in there and he'll cat nap. But if he has gas, poops, or hears something that makes him startle, he's wide awake. I couldn't use the link for your piccy.

We only swaddle him at night, and since he can't move as much he'll go to sleep on his own when we lie him down and stay asleep longer. Sometimes we have to restart his mobile a few times at night, but he hardly gets back up.

Merri, I use saline when Finn is warm in his bath and then suck it out with a nosefrida. It's seemed to help more than the bulb did. And OH EM GEE That hair. It's killing me. I love it.


----------



## merristems

Shes lush A1! Love her chunky little fists! 
Mahayla is tricky to put down too. I only managed to put her in her cot for her nap this morning for the first-time! I haven't managed to get her to self settle yet. Her dad is good at getting her to sleep but she has to be totally gone before she goes down, I get lots of nights pacing with her but generally she is asleep by 11pm. Gotta go pump she got my boobs out of synch! harrah!
Oh yes mj swaddling is amazing! Sometimes I just put her in my bed and shes fast asleep in no time!


----------



## amjon

merristems said:


> Cute pics mj what a handsome chappy!
> Yes I heard here they are changing the age of weaning again back to 4months, but I think its sensible to wait until they can sit unassisted, hold up head and obviously should be keen to try it themselves not forcing the issue.
> I dont imagine they get bored of formula they know no different and plus there is everything in it that they need to develop healthily (bar the sugar!) Its more important that they are getting all the nutrients and minerals etc they need shile they are doing their growing. Plenty of time to wean, normally they chose to on their own anyway.
> 
> Who didnt get baby immunized at 8wks? Was it A1? How did you go about telling healthcare workers and were they difficult? I want to wait until may is bigger, plus she is still mucussy and I dont thi k its a good idea to give them whilst she's not 100%.
> 
> Had her 6wk appointment today 6.6wks! All's well appart from her snot got saline e to try seemedto shift it a bit any ideas how long it might take to clear it up?
> Hope everyone is happy and well
> Heres our girly

We did only Hib at the boys 8 week, but I won't be gettung that again. I'm thinking none of the 4 month shots. It's a bit different here than the UK though as we have no HV.


----------



## A1983

Why won't you be getting it again Amjon?

Thanks ladies, it's reassuring to know im not the only one Merri-but Nia is older ha ha. Btw how do you pronounce your baby's name? It's probably so obvious and im being dumb!

I do swaddle Nia at night, I think it does work but it still takes up to 4 attempts but she'll finally stay asleep. Last night was three, then like clockwork (recently-she did go longer before) at 2am she'll wake and feed...then again at 4&6??? My oh had her last night til 6am as I really needed a break&some sleep. He said she cried at 4&6 but wouldn't take the bottle-instead farted and went back to sleep in his arms? She's down this 4&6am waking for 2 weeks now-sometimes worse (bearing in mind she'll be put down after her feed about 3am) but again doesn't want much food from me at those times. ..so it's not food and surely we don't have to get up to help her fart????!! I want to go back to when she slept well at night!!! :-( As for day time sleeping im really at a loss...we have the vibrating chair too but as she wakes up once being put in it/awake already as we put her in it she'll just look around and cry-or if we rock, stroke face etc she'll still protest. :-/


----------



## amjon

A1983 said:


> Why won't you be getting it again Amjon?
> 
> Thanks ladies, it's reassuring to know im not the only one Merri-but Nia is older ha ha. Btw how do you pronounce your baby's name? It's probably so obvious and im being dumb!
> 
> I do swaddle Nia at night, I think it does work but it still takes up to 4 attempts but she'll finally stay asleep. Last night was three, then like clockwork (recently-she did go longer before) at 2am she'll wake and feed...then again at 4&6??? My oh had her last night til 6am as I really needed a break&some sleep. He said she cried at 4&6 but wouldn't take the bottle-instead farted and went back to sleep in his arms? She's down this 4&6am waking for 2 weeks now-sometimes worse (bearing in mind she'll be put down after her feed about 3am) but again doesn't want much food from me at those times. ..so it's not food and surely we don't have to get up to help her fart????!! I want to go back to when she slept well at night!!! :-( As for day time sleeping im really at a loss...we have the vibrating chair too but as she wakes up once being put in it/awake already as we put her in it she'll just look around and cry-or if we rock, stroke face etc she'll still protest. :-/

They had bloody stool that night and the next day (and a rash), so I'm not risking it again.


----------



## merristems

You pronounce her name ma- hay- la! Ma like man.
Sleep is deffinately an issue but she might be leaping A1? May is very eeded at the mo, maybe breastfed babies just are? Lastnight I put her in my bed because everytime I put her in her moses basket she rolled around reaching for me. As soon as she was in my bed she slept, ony reaching out to check there was A warm mummy twice in night, she slept 3am-7.30am had ten min feed slept until 8.40 and is feeding now!

How are peoples joints? I had spd whilst preggers and that improved ten fold since birth but lately , y pelvis hurts again especially when I wake up all between my legs. Maybe im walking too far ? Iike to try to get out once a day.


----------



## LVnMommy

merristems said:


> Cute pics mj what a handsome chappy!
> Yes I heard here they are changing the age of weaning again back to 4months, but I think its sensible to wait until they can sit unassisted, hold up head and obviously should be keen to try it themselves not forcing the issue.
> I dont imagine they get bored of formula they know no different and plus there is everything in it that they need to develop healthily (bar the sugar!) Its more important that they are getting all the nutrients and minerals etc they need shile they are doing their growing. Plenty of time to wean, normally they chose to on their own anyway.
> 
> Who didnt get baby immunized at 8wks? Was it A1? How did you go about telling healthcare workers and were they difficult? I want to wait until may is bigger, plus she is still mucussy and I dont thi k its a good idea to give them whilst she's not 100%.
> 
> Had her 6wk appointment today 6.6wks! All's well appart from her snot got saline e to try seemedto shift it a bit any ideas how long it might take to clear it up?
> Hope everyone is happy and well
> Heres our girly











I did not and will not vaccinate. The only vaccination maddix received was the hep b at birth, and thats because he was in the nicu and hour and half away. as long as you have done your research, I say it is YOR choice and your the mommy! Luckily for me, I am a nurse, and my Pedi knows I am, and fully aware. He does not give me trouble at all, my son has autism, and I feel it may be connected. For me, if there is even a slight, tiny chance it could be I will protect him. Plus maddix will never go to daycare, and will not go to school until he is 5.


----------



## LVnMommy

Well against my best efforts maddix has RSV! brother brought it home from preschool:(


----------



## mackjess

OH no, I'll be thinking of Maddix and wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## A1983

What's RSV-d&v? Are you worried about meningitis? I'm only asking for my own reassurances as if I could I wouldn't have any but will give her meningitis jabs only until she's at least one for the others.


Well yesterday Nia was incredibly fractious so I really was lost. Whilst my 5 friends with babies were round I just swaddled her as I do at night and put her in her moses upstairs and she stopped crying immediately and slept for half an hour. Normally she will not sleep in there during the day, only in my arms after feeding to sleep or the sling whilst walking. I did think she might be over tired as her night sleep has been poor and she's not a great day sleeper but I'll be trying the moses in future. She was almost saying 'just leave me alone!' And...I fed her last night about 5-then at half 6 when she became fractious again I was about to do my usual night routine with her but she just didn't want to feed/suckle. Normally after 10 minutes of crying she does feed and sleeps on me and I transfer her to the moses, but last night I just put her straight into her moses swaddled whilst crying and again straight to sleep! And she slept from 6:30-4:30am! Then 5-7am, she must've been exhausted poor thing. So ill try and do the same tonight. I'm just so surprised she went to sleep on her own as normally she needs to suckle to sleep or she'll be awake hysterical. So it's brilliant she got to sleep on her own-I was a bit worried she was becoming solely dependent on breast-sleep association.


----------



## Dollybird

Hello ladies! Sorry I've been MIA been busy with the wee dude!! Loving all the pics of your beautiful babies!! Lvn hope your bubs is better soon!
Jaxson had his second round of vaccinations on Wednesday. I've decided to get all the avaliable vaccines but I agree it's a personal choice. For me, having done my own bit of reading, I feel it's the right thing for my little one. But I wouldn't judge Anyone for choosing otherwise is totally personal! Anyways little dude is grand, we got him a new crib (had been cosleeping using a sleepyhead bed up until now) and he loves it! Sleeps from 9pm- 5:30 approx. he's a happy wee dude. Doesn't sleep much during the day but doesn't seem to be affected by that- not oversleepy or anything. When he does nap it's in his vibrating chair and he usually drops off to sleep by himself, although sometimes moans to get a cuddle which I always oblige! (Love my cuddles!) gonna start putting him into his big cot for naps during the day to get him used to it for when he makes the transition. He's been a bit out of sorts past few days after his jabs- not taking his milk well, being a bit tearful, but I'm hoping he's over the worst of that now! We've been out to look at nurseries for when I return to work in feb/march and found a fab one that's happy to be flexible (I shift work 3 days a week). It seems a lovely place and the staff are really nice. As for me well I feel as big as a house.. Really need to start trying to shift my baby weight. Very self conscious at the mo and it's getting me down. Gonna start swimming soon so hopefully that will help. Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

View attachment 684175


Happy dude!


----------



## flapjack10

Just dropping in to say:

Teething is evil!

xxx


----------



## merristems

Oh no!!


----------



## A1983

Teething already?! What are her signs?

Gorgeous munchkin Dolly! Does he look like you or Daddy?


----------



## Dollybird

On no fj!!! Hope u ok and getting through it! A1983 everyone says he's my double! Lol. I'll put up a pic of me with him. He looks a lot like my sister and her boys too. 
Well I jinxed myself saying how well dude was sleeping-- have had a horrific few days of a very unsettled tearful baba- wakening for night feeds and refusing his feed during the day. He's right in the middle of wonder week 12 though so makes sense. Hope everyone else well! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

View attachment 686623


----------



## merristems

Poor little bubbas so hard for them :( lovely pic dolly xxx


----------



## mackjess

Awe you two look so cute.

FJ- took LO to the doc yesterday for a runny nose. They said he was fine and looks like he is about to start teething. He's 13 weeks!! Not 3 months til tomorrow. I can't believe it!


----------



## flapjack10

Merri - that pic is fab! I loveeeee her hair! It's amazing! Oh my joints were so sore, but they are a bit better now. My knees are still sore, but I change Martha on the floor and it hurts getting back up!

A1983- oh dear Mia - what a face! Don't want to mess with her! No tips on sleeping! I could use them too, but Martha refused to be swaddled. She sleeps in a sleeping bag and that seems to help.
Martha used to go longer and now wakes at 2.30am on the dot! So frustrating! Great that nia's sleep is improving! 

Lvn - Hope Maddix is ok :(

Dolly - wow great sleep! Oh, just read you're other update! One step up, two back! Don't you worry about that baby weight you look fantastic! Jaxson is so cute! 

Martha is deffo teething - dribbling like crazy, rosy cheeks, chewing anything, grinding her gums and screaming when we put the bottle in her mouth. She does this teething gummy smile - it's so cute and sad. Using gel, granules, and calpol to help her through it.

<3 to all

xxx


----------



## A1983

Dolly you are beautiful! You should have zero self-esteem issues  Can I ask how old you are (just me being nosey!) I'm 30-as you can probably guess by my profile name ha ha! 

Yes it's definitely a case of one step forward two back with these babies! Nia's evening fussing I believe now is tiredness so I sometimes just put her down to bed like it and she'll either sleep or cry her frustration out for a bit then feed! She's mainly going from 6-6am atm, sometimes I get a 2am or 4am wake up. Teething sounds joy, not-some babies wake up frequently-are the teething bubs waking up more often? Nia dribbles and constantly chews her hand and blows bubbles but don't think she's teething-cheeks aren't rosy. She does fuss on the boob sometimes tho-any bfing babies do that? She literally pops on and off like a yo yo! It's not the let down, not wind-haven't got a clue!


----------



## merristems

Wow 6-6am! I can but dream! May has started to expect night feeds again so my lovely 5hr night sleep is back to 2hrly! She sleeps marvelously in the day time! I have been findi g her evenings super stressful she tantrums at the end of every feed because shes tired but skips her naps and get even more stressed out. Yesterday I wore her in the wrap most of the day, dh took her for a walk in it during witching hour so I could rest ready for ight drama, but when they got home she fed and pushed me away and slept for 2.5hrs totally out of the blue! I thini she has stress issues about evenings because she get painful gas, any tips for releaving it? Im tryi g dairy free diet to see if it shifts her mucus shes never breathed clearly her whole life its really getting me down :(


----------



## flapjack10

6-6 wow that is the dream! Martha is doing 7-11 dream feed and then wakes up bang in half two! She just doesn't eat enough to get her through the night... She also has some major trumpage at night so I would also appreciate tips!

Anyways, this day last year I got this!



Spoiler
https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/October%20Tests/AAC45C0E-F8D6-47C8-A2A7-F470BDB20F2B-3636-00000377035C7D01.jpg


----------



## merristems

Awwwww seeing that line makes me soooo happy! Yeah for your bfp forever baby girl xxxxx


----------



## A1983

Ahhhh exactly look what we all have now :-D I remember to the day the last af (and subsequent tears at the time as not a bfp!) Then the 2 'tries' then my first bfp  I've sellotaped the test into my first photo album along with her many scans  I must start writing a little baby diary, it wasn't til I read mine from my mum I realised how little things are actually lovely to read later on for myself and Nia, from days in the sling/hissy fits/huge pooey nappies/cuddles 

Nia wakes herself up trumping too but I think she's getting more usedto it now so soon setsettles without waking up fully. She's changing/im learning all the time-this whole baby only communicating through crying leaves us guessing and trial&error attempts constantly at times! Me putting Nia down to sleep in a big double bed during day (won't sleep in her chair) is something I've only recently learnt but next week it will be something else! She's probably been screaming from day one 'just put me down on that big bed and leave me alone!'


----------



## mackjess

my ankles get sore. not sure if it's joint soreness or because I need to lose 20 more lbs to get to pour baby weight!

ladies, I wish I could ttc again! am I crazy? with finances and my work leave I can't start ttc again until April. need to wait till 2015 to deliver. I hope I make it that long!


----------



## merristems

Haha mj thats nott that far away reaally! Dh and me have been saying never again since birthbut every now and then I think oooh maybe I will pee ona stick for old times sake! 

Bless Nia in the big bed! May love my bed too, thinks because I have a really quilted matress topper and its all snuggly
Hope all of you are sleeping g well ! Xx


----------



## amjon

mackjess said:


> my ankles get sore. not sure if it's joint soreness or because I need to lose 20 more lbs to get to pour baby weight!
> 
> ladies, I wish I could ttc again! am I crazy? with finances and my work leave I can't start ttc again until April. need to wait till 2015 to deliver. I hope I make it that long!

We are starting to officially TTC again now that my gallbladder is sorted. (If I had known it would be that easy I would have just let them do it at 5 weeks PP!)


----------



## merristems

wow! youre brave!! good luck honey xxxx


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks ladies! A1983 thank you! Lol. I'm 28 (29 in feb next year!) it's funny u say about your pic of your tests cause I have Sellotaped a pic of the 4 I ended up taking in jaxsons baby book! Lol. Sleeping 6-6 that's amazing! Fj it's so lovely to see your bfp- bet it brings back lovely memories for you! Jess I'm broody too-- have been for weeks. But we're gonna hold off till the end of next year, probably around the same time Jaxson was conceived actually, to try again. If it wasn't for having to
Return to work for a bit, and of course the fact it would be really hard work, I'd try sooner. Amjon I'm so impressed that you're Ttc already (and a little jealous! Lol). Hope u get a bfp soon 
Merri jaxsons been going through a bit of a sleep regression too so I feel your pain. Somehow it's so much harder to cope with it when you've had a little taste of what it's like to sleep again! 
My sis and mum are determined that it's because he needs a wee bit food, and admittedly he is a big baby, but of course I'm holding off as it's way too soon. However I must admit I don't think we'll make it to the 6 month guideline age as he really is a hungry Horace. 
Not much news from me. I'm shattered! That's about it. Jaxsons fab though and he's changing so much every day. He's sitting pretty much unaided now (although his balance isn't 100% yet) and he's constantly trying to pull himself up if I lie him back. He's also been trying to roll bless him but he's not quite made it yet. 
Hope everyone doing well and getting some sleep! Xxx


----------



## A1983

That's amazing progress Jaxon! Nia doesn't do much apart from really pump her arms and legs ha ha! If on her front she can hold her head up a bit-but not comfortably or happily! She swats and grabs toys though so that's progress! And obviously when holding her she supports her own head! How much does Jaxon weigh? And the other babies? Nia is 15lbs at 12 weeks!! 

Also do you think girls always grow taller than their mum's? Probably a silly question as it's genes/chance/unkown but im 5'11 and OH is 6'1...I will give Nia all the confidence in the world but knowing how I feel about my height I do hope for her she wont be any taller than me :-/


----------



## Dollybird

I don't actually know :blush: not had him weighed since he was 6 weeks old - he was 11lb14oz then. I've just never bothered as he eats plenty milk and is getting bigger visibly. I am gonna get him weighed soon though just out of interest. He must be big though as his 3-6 month clothes are already quite snug. Lol. Nia sounds like she's doing brilliant and 15lbs is amazing! Xxx


----------



## mackjess

Finn weighed 13lbs 13 oz when he was 13 weeks old! lol, Glad it wasn't Friday the 13th or I would have been completely spooked.

How long is Nia? Like Jaxson, he is in 3-6 month stuff. Getting ready to go up a size to 6 months on the footed PJs and fleeces, as his legs are long so they are getting too snug on his feet and they pull down on his shoulders.


----------



## merristems

Oh you guys have big bubbas! Mine is so petit! She's only 9lb9oz! Me and dh are smallish though both 5'6 shes long mind just in 0-3month diddy lo! 
Do you bfers have days when lo just snack? May has been taking little meals and sleeping in between all day its going to plat havoc with my milk supply! 
Hope the babbas are all good xx


----------



## A1983

Nia was 55cm at birth-not sure now as they don't measure babies unless there's a reason but ill try and straighten her out tomorrow and measure her!! She's still in some 0-3 clothes, 3-6 months are teeny bit big but wont be long! Depends though-a 0-3 dress today was ridiculously small but a 0-3 baby grow fine. I think babies level off a bit after 6 months. Nia doesn't snack as much as she used to-some days up until recently she'd feed and sleep all day on me if she could! But the last two weeks she has refused a feed unless it's been about 4 hours inbetween so I've been left wondering what to do when she's crying ha ha as normally the boob is the answer! She's choosing to sleep more on her own accord in her moses in the day-she fusses and refuses food so I now know to put her into her moses where she may go to sleep straight away/look about for a few mins then sleep or cry for a bit then sleep. So that's new!


----------



## merristems

Sounds like good progress for Nia well done on reading her signs thats hard to begin with! Well after a trip to a&e we were told they wont investigate her congestion until she's 3months old:(


----------



## Dollybird

Jaxson is 64cm now I measured him myself. Still not been to get him weighed but it's on my to do list for this week! A1983 I read a book called the baby whisperer that was quite good and explained all the different cries and body language and what they meant.. I used to always think he was hungry when he cried but actually sometimes he's just bored, over tired, or wanting a cuddle. He sometimes cries when he's getting fed up of his toys-overstimulated I think- so I have to put them away and it calms him down. Sounds like nias doing brill though! 
Jess that is spooky!!! 
Aw merri Jaxson still has days where he seems pretty congested too. Hope it clears up! I always think he has a cold coming on and start panicking. The last time he had the cold it was awful xxx


----------



## A1983

Ahh Merri has May been congested for a long time then? :-( what could it be? Nia's had a crusty nose bless her most mornings for about 10 days but now it's a full blown cold-bought an aspirator today which im yet to use but sounds fun...ha ha along with a plug in vaporiser and baby olbas oil which I've put on a muslin-she must be fed up with the smell! Hope it clears soon-she was up every 2 hours after midnight but it's hard to not feel sorry for them despite the tiredness! On one of the wake ups she just fell asleep in my arms bless her. Think she's having a spurt too as guzzled 6oz of formula at 1am! (I'm trying not to bf until after 4am as normally she only has a feed between 4&7am so this extra feeding will be temporary, hopefully! But most importantly because my boobs will get used to filling up earlier again causing me to wake/leak and be unable to move! 

Yes I have a couple of good books and love reading about all things babu when I get the chance. Nia definitely gets over stimulated and most days it's a repetitive cycle of feed/cuddle, play, nappy, bed etc etc! 

Ohh I'll measure Nia at the next nappy change-she's currently asleep on me!

Gale force winds expected tonight-we stocked up on so much food like we're going to be house bound for weeks ha ha! No winds yet tho..

And ignore my signature ha ha! Obviously knows something I don't :-D


----------



## A1983

62-63cm


----------



## BeautifulD

Um.... someone had a whoopsy! :shock: 

https://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l604/beautifuldisaster32/20131101_120401.jpg


----------



## Dollybird

Bd congrats!!! I thought id had a whoopsie this month too but pretty sure af is about to visit! Xxx


----------



## merristems

wow bd!! fast work! we havent even dtd yet im nervous to! congratulations when will you be due?


----------



## BeautifulD

My edd will be 7th of July, I will have to have another c section so I'm guessing it will arrive (assuming all goes well, I've catapulted into parl first tri madness already!) At the end of june maybe sooner as its so quick after Archie! :shock:


----------



## mackjess

oh em gee! congrats bd! were you breastfeeding? I'm nervous since we aren't being careful, but I'm still breastfeeding exclusively. if I introduce formula or start weaning we will watch it. of course we're so tired we barely bd. lol


----------



## BeautifulD

MJ, no I wasn't breastfeeding. Haha see Archie is such a good boy, he sleeps from 7pm to around 7-8 am so we have plenty of time to bd.... clearly :shock:


----------



## merristems

Mj you had af at all? My mw said you can still get preggers even if bfing but I guess only if af arrived already.

Bd you're super fertile! Lol


----------



## BeautifulD

I seem to be lol.... not sure how this one will turn out imo. My test is only a fraction darker today but it is frer and I'm not over keen on them!


----------



## A1983

Wow congrats BD! Fast work! I haven't dtd yet either-hmmm maybe I should now really and just put my worries aside!! I'm ebf too and no af at all so im sure it'll be fine....I also get ov pains so will know if I haven't had any that we'll be ok! But obviously ov could happen at any time as haven't a clue if or when af will start! It's funny how some women who are mostly/ebf get af and some don't....wonder why that is? If it's time between feeds then I don't feed Nia between 7pm and 5am-and I would have thought that would be long enough! Bd were you not being careful deliberately? :-D X


----------



## BeautifulD

A1, 
Definitely not honey.... it would appear the pull out method teamed with guestimated ovulation avoidance doesn't work :haha:


----------



## A1983

Wow! And to think when we're actually ttc we're all timing it to a tea, legs in the air to keep it all in and it still doesn't work!!!


----------



## flapjack10

Ahhhhhhh BD! You crazy lady! Congratulations! 

so hard to get on here - Martha only naps for 30-40 minutes!

Will update soon! Love to all xxx


----------



## A1983

Owwww-tried to dtd but it hurt too much :-( used lots of ky - it hurt in exactly the same place as when the dr examined me -the opposite side to my episiotomy but at the entrance. Will see Dr to ask if it's a 'just need to stretch it' issue or something else.


----------



## merristems

:hugs: A1 I hope that dr has a solution for you xxxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Ooo ouch A1, sounds horrible! Xx


----------



## A1983

Had a look today-it's got a distinct red patch on the painful area so will see what Dr says-appointment in a week as booked in a smear too, well whilst she's down there!


----------



## merristems

Hi all how are you and loittle ones? Busy here my baby weight seems to have suddenly shed this week its weird! Mahayla had her 1st vaccinations yesterday and I did a stupid thing, I thought she would enjoy a nice bath wrong!! It must have stung her injection sites like hell because she screamed uncontrollably for nearly an hour, so did I! I felt so bad :( did any of you experience your lo stopping cooin ? May stopped about 3weeks ago I really miss it. Im hoping its normal?


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww poor lo, I usually leave Archie's bath on vaccination day as he's really really miserable.

I can't say Arch has stopped cooing at all to be honest he gets chattyer by the day xx


----------



## flapjack10

Ooops unsubscribed!

Hope you guys are ok! Martha is close to four hourly feeds and STTN! Hopefully! FX!

xxx


----------



## A1983

Merri Nia has her moments for cooing and chatting!! Normally when she's most content so mid feed she may pop of for a chat or in bed after waking up. But she's not a smiler! She does smile but not like most babies where you only have to look at them and smile-she only smiles in the morning or when your pumping her legs or if you say 'Mamma' etc-if somebody smiles and says hello Nia just stares at them as if to say 'What do you want?' Ha ha!


----------



## BeautifulD

A1983 said:


> Merri Nia has her moments for cooing and chatting!! Normally when she's most content so mid feed she may pop of for a chat or in bed after waking up. But she's not a smiler! She does smile but not like most babies where you only have to look at them and smile-she only smiles in the morning or when your pumping her legs or if you say 'Mamma' etc-if somebody smiles and says hello Nia just stares at them as if to say 'What do you want?' Ha ha!

:rofl: Archie does that! Especially with my neighbours twin sister, she really confuses him I think! He just frowns at her as if to say what the hell! ?!?


----------



## merristems

Awww thats good to hear A1! I think she had a leap because as of Tuesday she started talking cooing again and 2 syllables or more! Also hands in mouth alot and suddenly she looks around everywhere when on tummy. I started sleep training because she was averaging a pitiful 9hrs sleep a day! Things are getting better daily thankfully! Not many smiles here either just when trumping or daddy makes her laugh, i kissed her cow toy yesterday whuch tickled her fancy! Xx much love


----------



## A1983

Post leaps are amazing aren't they-almost worth the grizzly crying and sore nipples from extra feeding-suddenly they can do new things! Nia started playing with my face and putting her hands in my mouth-so cute! She's very good with her hands-holds things well and her fingers are starting to work independently of eachother-not just one big hand movement! Rolling however is a no go!! It's nice to hear Archie and May are similar on the smiling front! Sussing people out :-D ohhh bless you with the sleep training-what are you doing? I've learnt to put Nia into her moses (although started to use cot for naps this week-moses has been inside cot) when I see her getting sleepy during feeds-although we have a sleep cuddle late arvo where she stays asleep on me and I watch my tv progs  But it's becoming a good routine now-1.5 hours after waking up in the morning she wants a nap, and around midday too. If she wakes before 7am I put her back to bed! No getting up before then!


----------



## merristems

Well to begin with I needed to up her hrs sleeping she was only managing 9hrs asleep so as of monday ive been strict on naps after 1.5hr awake time if not less. She goes in her cot she grizzles I pick her up and gently rock her put her down when calm or dozy. Its getting better but still no picnic, but no more frantic rocking trying to get her to go to sleep! Shes been in her cot in o6r room 2wks now and seems more settled she kept banging her fists on side of moses and waking up!.


----------



## flapjack10

Happy new year girls! 

How is everyone? 

xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Happy new year fj! Hope you had a fabulous Christmas? Xx


----------



## flapjack10

Hectic and tiring, but was so special too!

How's TTC going? I've said this on your journal too, but just wanted to say sorry for your loss. :flower:

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/Mobile%20Uploads/2816C454-70F1-4565-9D1C-B0106E0B134C.jpg


----------



## BeautifulD

Awww what an adorable picture! 

Thanks hun. Its going ok, only cd9 so... took soy this cycle along with all my other supplements so hoping for an early o. I'm in no realhurry at the moment though so not getting obsessed.... yet! Lol


----------



## A1983

https://db.tt/otl53ncR
https://db.tt/uBuHbtSV
https://db.tt/gJblrsbR
https://db.tt/o2Dyotr9

Happy new year everyone! How are you all?! It's been ages for some of us! Nia is nearly 6 months old now-and she's just so lovely, a right little character! Fj-Nia was dressed as a reindeer too! Ill have to find a pic!

Here are some recent pics anyway.


----------



## A1983

https://db.tt/y2nPgLnq

They have other babies in so can't really but here's one of it placed in her head for a quick pic!


----------



## merristems

Great pics ladies may was a raindeer too but she screamed blue murder its quite a funny pic though! 6 months already these babies are so grown up already. Mahayla was 5months yesterday. 
We had some worrying news this week. May has always been mucussy stuffed up. We eventually got a refferal and they tried to put a catheter up her nose but couldn't. Seems she has something called choanal atresia. Her nostril is sealed closed inside. Im so sad for my baby girl she will need surgery.


----------



## A1983

Sorry to hear that Merri-poor May..you have an answer for all her mucousy problems and hopefully a solution though? Still, when it's a baby-and your own baby, it's not nice and you just want them to be happy and healthy xx


----------



## merristems

Yes i just dread the operation I've read a lot now and I know it's for the best but bless her she will take three months to recover. I'm just mad its taken so long and we still need to see ENT specialist :(


----------



## flapjack10

I can't see the pics of Nia :(

Oh Merri I I'm so sorry you and May have to go through this. I hope it's quick and as painless ans possible :hugs:

xxx


----------



## mackjess

I just wanted to say Happy Birthday to all of the babies!!! :):)


----------



## merristems

Ahh happy birthdays babies xx


----------



## BeautifulD

Aaah yes! Happy birthday little ones <3 <3 

Feels like only yesterday we were joining this thread and now they're all turning one, how did that happen!? X


----------



## girlinyork

Happy birthday beach bump rainbows :)


----------



## Dollybird

Aw happy birthday to all! Oh and beautifuld I see u are preggo again congrats! We just talking about Ttc again too! Just come off my pill to let my cycles start to get back to normal xxx


----------



## BeautifulD

Eee how exciting Dolly :) 

Thanks hun, nearly half way! This pregnancy is flying by!


----------

